# The Official Sumo thread!



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

I know there are a lot of you out there who own a Sumo. I've often called it the best diver in its class. I've had mine for over a year now, and still enjoying every minute it's on my wrist. Here are a few pictures of mine.

_*Let's see yours!*_ 












_









:-!

_


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Here's mine along with some relatives. (Only pic I happened to have at hand..)


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I can play this game!










I think it speaks volumes for the quality of this watch that guy with such a stellar collection as BenL would even bother to keep one. Outstanding!


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

I no longer own a Sumo, but I sill have the photo's :-d

Super blue AR sapphire|>










Sumo's killer lume!!!










I just like this one 










Cheers
Shannon


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Here's mine*

A great watch


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

;-)

Michael


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Here's mine along with some relatives. (Only pic I happened to have at hand..)


Nice, scotty! A cool Seiko/Orient collection you got going on there! b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> I can play this game!
> 
> I think it speaks volumes for the quality of this watch that guy with such a stellar collection as BenL would even bother to keep one. Outstanding!


Great photo, and thanks for playing, bro. Hard to tell from the photo - is yours blue or black?

:thanks for your kind words. I think that a nice watch is a nice watch, period. At any price range. I really enjoy the watch. :-!

How long have you had yours?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> I no longer own a Sumo, but I sill have the photo's :-d
> 
> Super blue AR sapphire|>
> 
> ...


Great stuff, Shannon! Any chance of re-acquiring it?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Here's mine*



Jeje3325 said:


> A great watch


Indeed, it is. Solid all around. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Samwatch said:


> Michael


I like this combo, Michael. Very nice! :-!


----------



## brett kenny (Aug 4, 2009)

*Re: Here's mine*

i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??

especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon after purchase


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: Here's mine*



brett kenny said:


> i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??
> 
> especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon
> after purchase


Pretty popular watch. Number of flips relative to number of them out there. I doubt any higher or less than other models, you just see more of it because there are more of them.

There's always going to be some people that buy one for the first time and then decide for whatever reason it's not for them, but that doesn't mean there's some big secret, singular reason why they get flipped...


----------



## Spring-Diver (Jan 26, 2009)

BenL said:


> Great stuff, Shannon! Any chance of re-acquiring it?


:thanks for the kind words BenL.

The Sumo is a fine watch except IMHO the 20mm lug width should have been 22mm or 24 mm. Also I like wearing my divers on rubber and the gap between strap and case was the deal breaker for me.

So to answer your question, no I will not be re-acquiring a Sumo.

Cheers,
Shannon


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

They were great when I had them |>


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Always thought this was a rather creative way of dealing with the long lugs/strap gap issue: (_*Mod and pic credit to Robmks*_)


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Flipped? nah...*



brett kenny said:


> i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??
> 
> especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon after purchase


Some people will flip, its normal, like any other watch. I got mine over a year ago and its still in the house. If you like it, don't hesitate. Its a great watch, 
It one of those that make the spirit and craftsmanship of Seiko at its best:-!


----------



## brokepony99 (Feb 18, 2009)




----------



## bwhitmore (Apr 30, 2008)

Anybody got any pics of the *orange* faced Sumo on rubber strap?

What's the deal with the "rubber strap gap" I've read about? Is that a big deal?

thanks

brad


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

HR F1 said:


> They were great when I had them |>


Sweet. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Spring-Diver said:


> :thanks for the kind words BenL.
> 
> The Sumo is a fine watch except IMHO the 20mm lug width should have been 22mm or 24 mm. Also I like wearing my divers on rubber and the gap between strap and case was the deal breaker for me.
> 
> ...


Actually, the 20mm lug width has never really been an issue for me...:think:


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

BenL said:


> Actually, the 20mm lug width has never really been an issue for me...:think:


Yeah, you never really hear "why" the lug width is an issue, just seems like an excuse to complain about something. I can understand picking on the Hardlex, or the bezel font, or whatever...but lug width seems somewhat insignificant.

IMHO, the more narrow 20mm width meeting a large, wide case is reminiscent of the 6105s and 6309s or the past. Seems right to me.

Oh well, to each his own. I have plenty of my own bugaboos about other popular watches.


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

I also never had an issue with the 20mm lug width. If Seiko had made the Sumo with 22/24mm lugs, the bracelet would look like a sweatband and then we'd lose those awesome thick, curvy lugs! The only issue I had with the Sumo is overall case diameter, it was just too flat and big for my taste. Still one of the best buys in its price point |>


----------



## jason_recliner (Feb 2, 2009)

I actually like the gap between strap and case on watches. It accentuates the length of the lugs, and drawrs attanetion to the lugs themselves (a bonus when the lugs are as inetresting and perfectly detailed as the Sumo's). I don't like the look of 'integrated' rubber and leather straps personally.

Ben, I've had the Sumo for over a year I think. I lose track though...


----------



## GarageBoy (Oct 9, 2008)

If you could only have one, what color?


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

scottymac said:


> Always thought this was a rather creative way of dealing with the long lugs/strap gap issue: (_*Mod and pic credit to Robmks*_)


I'm not quite sure... is this the Sumo's original endlinks? How are they attached to the rubber strap, and which rubber strap is this?


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Spring-Diver said:


> :thanks for the kind words BenL.
> 
> The Sumo is a fine watch except IMHO the 20mm lug width should have been 22mm or 24 mm. Also I like wearing my divers on rubber and the gap between strap and case was the deal breaker for me.
> 
> ...


I never really had a huge problem with the 20 mm width, but I've really, REALLY enjoyed wearing the Sumo on Harold's Anvil bracelet. It starts at 22 and tapers to 20, and feels more substantial to me than the original version. Yes, you lose the great looking interplay between the brushed and polished finishes, but it wears great:


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> If you could only have one, what color?


let your eye choose...

Black and classic









Blue and unique









:-d:-d


----------



## Sethmns (Feb 28, 2010)

Blue is amazing. I really want to get one of these. Can someone post photo sumo on 7 inch wrist? 
I had for a while steinhart 44mm with 52mm width lug to lug and it was ok. 
I am afraid that sumo is big for me.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

Maybe I have had my Sumo longer than most. I got mine back in 2008. 

I wore it for a couple of months and then it went away till early last year.

I have had the crystal replaced with a sapphire and the date wheel replaced with a black one. 

As far as what band I wear mine on, it is a Maratac black zulu. I did have it on the MM rubber, but like it so much more on the Maratac. You can't beat it for comfort. 

As far as a 7" wrist with the Sumo since the lugs curve inwards, the watch will not wear as large as it seems.

On the 20mm strap, I think it would have looked better with a 22mm, but I am not complaining.


----------



## Yoda2005 (Sep 7, 2006)

scottymac said:


> Yeah, you never really hear "why" the lug width is an issue, just seems like an excuse to complain about something. I can understand picking on the Hardlex, or the bezel font, or whatever...but lug width seems somewhat insignificant.
> 
> IMHO, the more narrow 20mm width meeting a large, wide case is reminiscent of the 6105s and 6309s or the past. Seems right to me.
> 
> Oh well, to each his own. I have plenty of my own bugaboos about other popular watches.


Actually the 6309 used a 22mm width band not a 20mm, same as the SKX007 and 173 and 7002. The monsters use the 20mm at this time.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Yeah, you never really hear "why" the lug width is an issue, just seems like an excuse to complain about something. I can understand picking on the Hardlex, or the bezel font, or whatever...but lug width seems somewhat insignificant.
> 
> IMHO, the more narrow 20mm width meeting a large, wide case is reminiscent of the 6105s and 6309s or the past. Seems right to me.
> 
> Oh well, to each his own. I have plenty of my own bugaboos about other popular watches.


Well, I think most people prefer to have watches 44mm and over to have 22 lug widths (for example, like on Panerais). The Sumo, at 45mm, still keeps the 20mm lug width.

However, the case itself, and the lugs, seem to taper. And with the style of the bracelet itself, I find the combination to look pretty good, and I have no issues with the 20mm. Rubber straps, though, might be a different story.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

HR F1 said:


> I also never had an issue with the 20mm lug width. If Seiko had made the Sumo with 22/24mm lugs, the bracelet would look like a sweatband and then we'd lose those awesome thick, curvy lugs! The only issue I had with the Sumo is overall case diameter, it was just too flat and big for my taste. Still one of the best buys in its price point |>


I don't have any problems with the case diameter, either! I love the big, bulky 45mm! :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> I never really had a huge problem with the 20 mm width, but I've really, REALLY enjoyed wearing the Sumo on Harold's Anvil bracelet. It starts at 22 and tapers to 20, and feels more substantial to me than the original version. Yes, you lose the great looking interplay between the brushed and polished finishes, but it wears great:


Wow, I've actually never seen that combo. Looks great, JC. Can you post a few more shots of the bracelet/clasp?

Where would one find this bracelet (and for how much)?

:thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

brokepony99 said:


>


Thanks for playing. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

johnchoe said:


> I'm not quite sure... is this the Sumo's original endlinks? How are they attached to the rubber strap, and which rubber strap is this?


I'd like to know, too. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

GarageBoy said:


> If you could only have one, what color?


My preference is for the black.

The blue is a close second, though. Many have claimed that the blue changes color depending on lighting. Under certain conditions, it almost appears black.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> let your eye choose...
> 
> Black and classic
> 
> ...


Great shots, as usual, William. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Sethmns said:


> Blue is amazing. I really want to get one of these. Can someone post photo sumo on 7 inch wrist?
> I had for a while steinhart 44mm with 52mm width lug to lug and it was ok.
> I am afraid that sumo is big for me.


I don't have a blue one, but on a 7" wrist you should be fine. I say go for it! Chances are you won't regret it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Yoda2005 said:


> Maybe I have had my Sumo longer than most. I got mine back in 2008.


You and I might be "Sumo veterans", bro, as I got mine in 2008 as well. Relatively speaking, anyway. ;-)

Glad to hear you're still enjoying yours! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

jason_recliner said:


> Ben, I've had the Sumo for over a year I think. I lose track though...


Nice. So you got yours probably before the Ti versions came out, I think.

I've had mine since 2008, so well over a year, but not quite 2 yet.


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

BenL said:


> Nice. So you got yours probably before the Ti versions came out, I think.
> 
> I've had mine since 2008, so well over a year, but not quite 2 yet.


What TI version? The SBDC007/009 are the Sami replacement not an extension of the Sumo line. anyway one of my favorite customs in black ceramic.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

samanator said:


> What TI version? The SBDC007/009 are the Sami replacement not an extension of the Sumo line.


I guess. From the model numbering, I just assumed it to be closer to the Sumo line than the Samurai.


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

music_healing said:


> let your eye choose...
> 
> Blue and unique
> 
> ...


wow it's a nice blue ...Mine will arrive soon from Higuchi-San, Japan. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

oca_9i said:


> wow it's a nice blue ...Mine will arrive soon from Higuchi-San, Japan. :-d


Congrats on pulling the trigger. Make sure you post some pics of it here when you receive it!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

she is lonely


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> she is lonely


How about a shot of it with your new Hamilton then?


----------



## samanator (Mar 8, 2008)

BenL said:


> I guess. From the model numbering, I just assumed it to be closer to the Sumo line than the Samurai.


I can understand that. If you look at the design elements the 007/009 refine the look of the previous Ti Sami. There is really nothing that they have in common with the Sumo other than the movement (Although one is a crown at the 3 and one at the 4.5). I wish they did use the Sumo hands since this would link them better to the previous Ti Sami.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

samanator said:


> I wish they did use the Sumo hands since this would link them better to the previous Ti Sami.


Couldn't agree more. As a matter of fact, I'm not sure I like the Monster-like hands on that model at all. :think:


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

BenL said:


> How about a shot of it with your new Hamilton then?


here you go Ben










:-!


----------



## Gamecock (Jan 15, 2008)

My watch now, but picture taken by previous owner. This is my 2nd Sumo, I had a Blue one but had to sell for personal reasons.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> here you go Ben
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! :thanks


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Gamecock said:


> My watch now, but picture taken by previous owner. This is my 2nd Sumo, I had a Blue one but had to sell for personal reasons.


Cool shot. Taken with your drink of choice, I presume?


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

I am in the orange mood today

Orange Sumo ..


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kkwpk said:


>


Beautiful, clear shot.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

music_healing said:


> I am in the orange mood today
> 
> Orange Sumo ..


Great color on this shot. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Here's mine*



brett kenny said:


> i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??
> 
> especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon after purchase


I don't think it's being flipped more often than any other particular model. It's just that that Sumo is a popular watch (and is still in production) - since there are so many of them out there, it's reasonable to conclude that there would be more transactions for them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

brokepony99 said:


>


If I'm seeing this correctly, those are still 22mm straps, right?


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

Love my orange Sump on a bracelet with the Marine Master clasp.

Had to send it to Jack at IWW for service though today, seems the dial feet have broken loose.

It's my daily watch and I'm a working man. Probably banged it on one to many things.....

I still love it though.

Getting a sapphire crystal installed while in for repair.

Cant wait to get it back and I only shipped it away today....


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

love that picture of the orange sumo on the MM strap music_healing! That was my favorite strap setup with the orange Sumo when I had it. Looked so cool! The orange on the Sumo is my second favorite orange shade. Very nicely done by Seiko. |>


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bvmjethead said:


> Love my orange Sump on a bracelet with the Marine Master clasp.


You know, my one and only "complaint" about the Sumo is the clasp on the bracelet. The MM clasp is much better, and feels a lot more solid, too. A great combo you got there!

Where can I pick up one of the MM clasps?


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

BenL said:


> You know, my one and only "complaint" about the Sumo is the clasp on the bracelet. The MM clasp is much better, and feels a lot more solid, too. A great combo you got there!
> 
> Where can I pick up one of the MM clasps?


Chronograph used to sell it but it's not in stock now:

http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=1759


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

watcholic said:


> Chronograph used to sell it but it's not in stock now:
> 
> http://www.chronograph.com/store/mli_viewItem.asp?idproduct=1759


:thanks, mate. Too bad it's out of stock. I wonder if it's available anywhere else...:think:


----------



## cherlin (Feb 13, 2007)

Gentlemen, 

since this is a sumo thread, i got a burning question to ask.

I've gotten my long awaited blue sumo. I have a problem that might not be a problem but it is killing me. when i turn the crown to adjust the time, the date changes before the hands strike 12, to be exact, 11.47pm.

Is this a common problem?


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

cherlin said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> since this is a sumo thread, i got a burning question to ask.
> 
> ...


 yup
its normal


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

cherlin said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> since this is a sumo thread, i got a burning question to ask.
> 
> ...


That's not a 'problem'...it's normal.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

*11:47*

Not a problem, 
Its just the watch personality. 
Mine is more like this ;-)












cherlin said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> since this is a sumo thread, i got a burning question to ask.
> 
> ...


----------



## bvmjethead (Nov 16, 2007)

BenL said:


> You know, my one and only "complaint" about the Sumo is the clasp on the bracelet. The MM clasp is much better, and feels a lot more solid, too. A great combo you got there!
> 
> Where can I pick up one of the MM clasps?


I bought mine from another forum member with it already done. He got it from Higuchi....


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

A few quickies:


















With MM clasp.


















With sapphire.









With sapphire on stock rubber.


----------



## LAPD (Feb 3, 2010)

BenL said:


> Beautiful, clear shot.


The Black one is very reminiscent of the Omega Planet Ocean.
Does anyone concur? :roll:


----------



## eeek (May 3, 2008)

You'd be hard pressed to find another piece in the Sumo's price range with the same quality and finish. 

I'm tempted to purchase every single color variation! :-d


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

LAPD said:


> The Black one is very reminiscent of the Omega Planet Ocean.
> Does anyone concur? :roll:


Hmmm, I don't see the resemblance aside from the curvy lugs but aesthetic comparisons between the two have been made before. The Sumo is even larger than the 45.5 PO, so it's a big piece.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

LAPD said:


> The Black one is very reminiscent of the Omega Planet Ocean.
> Does anyone concur? :roll:


Well, they're both wristwatches?

Otherwise, not in the slightest.

Totally different case, bezel, dial, hands, etc. All the major focal points are completely different.


----------



## BOEB (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice pics and that strap works really well on the Sumo !
Peter


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

cherlin said:


> Gentlemen,
> 
> since this is a sumo thread, i got a burning question to ask.
> 
> ...


I wouldn't worry too much about it. As long as it doesn't start to turn before 10:30pm you should be OK.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LAPD said:


> The Black one is very reminiscent of the Omega Planet Ocean.
> Does anyone concur? :roll:


I don't really see it...the closest resemblance would be the bezel font. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

HR F1 said:


> Hmmm, I don't see the resemblance aside from the curvy lugs but aesthetic comparisons between the two have been made before. The Sumo is even larger than the 45.5 PO, so it's a big piece.


Actually, I though the Sumo was 45mm. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Really great shots! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

eeek said:


> You'd be hard pressed to find another piece in the Sumo's price range with the same quality and finish.
> 
> I'm tempted to purchase every single color variation! :-d


Couldn't agree more. I've often called the Sumo one of the best divers in its class. :-!


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

BenL said:


> Actually, I though the Sumo was 45mm. :think:


It is, but when you place the 45mm Sumo next to a 45.5 PO, the Sumo looks larger IMO. When I was shopping for POs, I had my Sumo on and placed it next to the 45.5 and it sure looked like the Sumo was bigger...maybe it's because of the longer lug to lug that gave off that impression. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

HR F1 said:


> It is, but when you place the 45mm Sumo next to a 45.5 PO, the Sumo looks larger IMO. When I was shopping for POs, I had my Sumo on and placed it next to the 45.5 and it sure looked like the Sumo was bigger...maybe it's because of the longer lug to lug that gave off that impression. :think:


It's all a matter of perception. They are both pretty big divers, with bold bezels.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

just got mine (blue version) from another forum user..flying across the world to singapore now 

does anyone know where i can purchase a new blue bezel and the original bracelet?

should i wear it on a dark blue leather strap, or the marine master strap? definitely not the original diver strap as it's too long for me :think:


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

lunasonata said:


> just got mine (blue version) from another forum user..flying across the world to singapore now
> 
> does anyone know where i can purchase a new blue bezel and the original bracelet?
> 
> should i wear it on a dark blue leather strap, or the marine master strap? definitely not the original diver strap as it's too long for me :think:


chronograph.com has the original bracelet. Product Code: 20mm D3D9-GC

I just received the Marine Master strap and Marine Master clasp from them last week. Have been wearing my blue Sumo on the MM rubber strap for the past few days and it's comfy (after giving it the mug w/ hot water treatment). I have an 8.25" wrist and am wearing it on the 4th to last hole, which is the same hole I use when I wear my SBBN007 on its original strap. So the MM strap is still quite long.

Ted


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

The Sumo on the Bond strap - very nice. Nice retro look. Typically how accurate are the Sumos compared to run-o-mill 007s?

5L


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

5thLegion said:


> The Sumo on the Bond strap - very nice. Nice retro look. Typically how accurate are the Sumos compared to run-o-mill 007s?
> 
> 5L


Eh, it can can vary greatly between the two models as well as between two watches of the same model even.

Some 007s (or other models using the 7s26 mov't) can be at either end of the specified range, but most seem to "settle down" over the first couple of months and run pretty accurately, or within a few seconds plus or minus. Again, it varies.

The SBDC001, 3 and 5 series with the 6R15 *seem* to run less wide of the factory spec from the get go, but I'm sure there are owners who have seem them at the wider ends of the spec. My Sumos have typically been no more than plus or minus four or five seconds as delivered. The blue one I'm wearing today seems to be about +2 pretty consistently over a couple of months of occasional wear.

It's a pretty widely held belief in internet forum land that the Sumos have a reputation for respectable accuracy over all, but the truth is that like all mechanical movements, there is a range.


----------



## brokepony99 (Feb 18, 2009)

BenL said:


> If I'm seeing this correctly, those are still 22mm straps, right?


No, that's just a regular seiko Z20 rubber strap.


----------



## cherlin (Feb 13, 2007)

eskerbillion said:


> chronograph.com has the original bracelet. Product Code: 20mm D3D9-GC
> 
> I just received the Marine Master strap and Marine Master clasp from them last week. Have been wearing my blue Sumo on the MM rubber strap for the past few days and it's comfy (after giving it the mug w/ hot water treatment). I have an 8.25" wrist and am wearing it on the 4th to last hole, which is the same hole I use when I wear my SBBN007 on its original strap. So the MM strap is still quite long.
> 
> Ted


looks interesting. Any pics to show?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

lunasonata said:


> just got mine (blue version) from another forum user..flying across the world to singapore now
> 
> does anyone know where i can purchase a new blue bezel and the original bracelet?
> 
> should i wear it on a dark blue leather strap, or the marine master strap? definitely not the original diver strap as it's too long for me :think:


Congrats! You will surely enjoy it. Make sure you post pics. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

cherlin said:


> looks interesting. Any pics to show?


+1 I'd like to see, too.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

eskerbillion said:


> chronograph.com has the original bracelet. Product Code: 20mm D3D9-GC
> 
> I just received the Marine Master strap and Marine Master clasp from them last week. Have been wearing my blue Sumo on the MM rubber strap for the past few days and it's comfy (after giving it the mug w/ hot water treatment). I have an 8.25" wrist and am wearing it on the 4th to last hole, which is the same hole I use when I wear my SBBN007 on its original strap. So the MM strap is still quite long.
> 
> Ted


ahhh thanks for the info! the bracelet seems pricey :think:

hmm i have skinny wrists..about 6"..so guess that won't work either.

most probably getting a dark blue leather strap to fit it..will decide when it's here i guess


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

BenL said:


> Congrats! You will surely enjoy it. Make sure you post pics. :-!


haha thanx. should arrive by saturday..i hope :-d


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

cherlin said:


> looks interesting. Any pics to show?


Sure, I can take some pics later on. Did you mainly want pics of the MM rubber strap on the watch? Or the MM clasp on the Sumo bracelet?

Ted

edit: here are some camera phone pics -

This one shows the lug gap, which I don't mind but I know some people do not like it:


















A little bit of growing room left (on an 8.25" wrist)


----------



## 5thLegion (Mar 9, 2010)

scottymac said:


> Eh, it can can vary greatly between the two models as well as between two watches of the same model even.
> 
> Some 007s (or other models using the 7s26 mov't) can be at either end of the specified range, but most seem to "settle down" over the first couple of months and run pretty accurately, or within a few seconds plus or minus. Again, it varies.
> 
> ...


So the blue ones are more accurate? Just kidding and thanks! I am trying to decide what Seiko Diver to buy this year, and the Sumo is at the top of my list. Forgive my ignorance but what is the difference in the 3 or 5 series?


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

5thLegion said:


> So the blue ones are more accurate? Just kidding and thanks! I am trying to decide what Seiko Diver to buy this year, and the Sumo is at the top of my list. Forgive my ignorance but what is the difference in the 3 or 5 series?


SBDC001 = black

SBDC003 = blue

SBDC005 = orange

Absolutely the color makes a difference in accuracy! Each dial color transmits a differing amount of the visible and invisible light spectrum to the movement below which has a miniscule yet very real impact on the magnetic wave field and molecular structure of the mechanical parts.

Ok, no. Not really. I just made that up. :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Absolutely the color makes a difference in accuracy! Each dial color transmits a differing amount of the visible and invisible light spectrum to the movement below which has a miniscule yet very real impact on the magnetic wave field and molecular structure of the mechanical parts.
> 
> Ok, no. Not really. I just made that up. :-d


Hehe :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Come on, I know there are more of you out there!

*Let's see your Sumos! :-!*


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

scottymac said:


> SBDC001 = black
> 
> SBDC003 = blue
> 
> ...


Good one :-d

For one second I almost believed ya lol


----------



## cherlin (Feb 13, 2007)

eskerbillion said:


> Sure, I can take some pics later on. Did you mainly want pics of the MM rubber strap on the watch? Or the MM clasp on the Sumo bracelet?
> 
> Ted
> 
> ...


thanks for the pics. Looking at the MM strap, i think i cant wear them becoz of my small wrist (6inches). I got a z22 strap and i am using the smallest hole. The loose end just protrudes out making it look horrible.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

I _finally_ joined the Sumo club, just a few weeks ago (sorry, no pics yet). I got a blue one and I'm just loving the thing! One thing that always made me doubt this watch was the bracelet, that to my eyes at least in all the pics I saw looked too narrow for such a chunk of a watch. So the idea was to get the Sumo and right after order an Anvil bracelet :think:.

But to my surprise, the stock bracelet looks GREAT on my wrist! If you measure it it is kind of narrow compared to other dive watches, but on the Sumo it looks good. In fact, maybe it's the bracelet that makes the watch a little less "tooly" (if such a word exists) and more "dressy".

Overall I'm VERY happy with it, it's even more then I expected and is definitively one of my favorite watches, to the point that I have to refrain myself and not messing up my rotation in favor of the Sumo b-).

I'll try to snap some pics later today to contribute with the .... here :-d.


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

cherlin said:


> thanks for the pics. Looking at the MM strap, i think i cant wear them becoz of my small wrist (6inches). I got a z22 strap and i am using the smallest hole. The loose end just protrudes out making it look horrible.


You're welcome, and sorry to hear that it won't work out. I just lined the MM strap up with the DALOAZ 22 that came with my Tuna SBBN007 and the two straps are very close in length. Plus the lug-to-lug distance of the Sumo is a few mm longer than the Tuna, making the strap seem even longer.

Ted


----------



## sehkor (Mar 1, 2010)

BenL said:


> Come on, I know there are more of you out there!
> 
> *Let's see your Sumos! :-!*


Ok, here's mine. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

sehkor said:


> Ok, here's mine. b-)


Sweet, thanks for playing. How long have you had yours for?


----------



## sehkor (Mar 1, 2010)

BenL said:


> Sweet, thanks for playing. How long have you had yours for?


Not long. Had it for only 06 months . :-d


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Just got mine, had it less than a week. Its been terrific.


















































Here it is with the rest of my Seikos
































​


----------



## tomzack68 (Oct 7, 2008)

Where I become a black Date for the SBDC001?
And the Hands from SBDC007
will pimp my sumo.

Thanks for help.
Cheers from Germany - Berlin
Thomas


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Ok, as promised, here's some Sumo p#rn. :-d.



















My biggest two on the wrist;









And my three heavy weights:









b-)​


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

sehkor said:


> Not long. Had it for only 06 months . :-d


Hope it sticks around for a while. It's a great watch. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Just got mine, had it less than a week. Its been terrific.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats, and welcome to the Sumo club!

Great collection you got there. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LUW said:


> Ok, as promised, here's some Sumo p#rn. :-d.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet. That Orient is a giant!


----------



## A_T (Mar 9, 2006)

For me the weird numbers on the bezel ruin the look of this watch. Also not keen on the "AUTOMATIC" in italics.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

BenL said:


> Sweet. That Orient is a giant!


Yep, quite a monster. It looks even bigger because of the loud color. On the other hand the Sumo almost looks like a dress watch, and that's one of the reasons I liked it so much: tough but smooth b-).


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

just received mine yesterday!

gonna order yobokie's anvil bracelet and will post pics when it arrives! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

lunasonata said:


> just received mine yesterday!
> 
> gonna order yobokie's anvil bracelet and will post pics when it arrives! :-!


Looking forward to pics!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Fiddling about with my Corel photoediting software trying to get better with it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Fiddling about with my Corel photoediting software trying to get better with it.


That's an interesting picture! Which software do you have? Is it similar to Photoshop?


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

BenL said:


> Congrats, and welcome to the Sumo club!
> 
> Great collection you got there. :-!


Thanks. It's a heck of a nice watch.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

sehkor said:


> Ok, here's mine. b-)


These pics demonstrate why I like the blue. It can look extremely dark to the point of being nearly black yet also "BLUE!" depending on the light. Great pics, thanks for sharing!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

MM300 strap showed up yesterday; initial impressions are good!


----------



## Mike Rivera (Feb 21, 2006)

Here's mine on an Anvil bracelet. Love it - very comfortable:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Docrwm said:


> Thanks. It's a heck of a nice watch.


You can say that again! I've often called it the best diver in its class. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> MM300 strap showed up yesterday; initial impressions are good!


Looking good, brotha. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Mike Rivera said:


> Here's mine on an Anvil bracelet. Lot it - very comfortable:


I've actually never seen it on that bracelet before. A unique look.


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

scottymac said:


> MM300 strap showed up yesterday; initial impressions are good!


That's sharp! :-! Money well spent. Really, really dig it.


----------



## Jeje3325 (Oct 28, 2008)

@ Docrwm
Those are really super pics! :-!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

BenL said:


> That's an interesting picture! Which software do you have? Is it similar to Photoshop?


Corel's Paint Shop Pro X2. Just started fiddling with photoediting, beyond cropping, in the past couple of weeks. Not intuitive at all but its getting less irritating trying things.


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)

Jeje3325 said:


> @ Docrwm
> Those are really super pics! :-!


Thanks. A bit heavy handed compared to many I see around here but I've just started to do things beyond cropping, after all these years on the forums, so I'm happy with the results for now.

Here are two others I've tried in the past week or so of the Sumo.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

got this from another WUS forum member at an affordable price given that condition is around 9/10 with slight scratches here n there.

came on a monster bracelet with diver strap and brandless bracelet, flipped them n got myself an anvil strap from yobokies.

it definitely looks very good with the anvil!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Congrats on the new Sumo.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Docrwm said:


>


Great pics. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Docrwm said:


>


Great pics. b-)


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

BenL said:


> Congrats on the new Sumo.


thank you!

i'm currently looking for a replacement bezel.

wonder if anyone knows where i can find one.

thanks in advance!


----------



## tomzack68 (Oct 7, 2008)

here is my 
セイコー相撲
Japan - Seiko - Sumob-)

in Water








and a Night


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

after about a year of research/debate i have a black Sumo coming from Seiya.

my current daily watches are the BM and Sawtooth, so perhaps i've developed brand loyalty.

nothing i looked at gave me the same quality at the same pricepoint. and while the lugs and bezel are not "perfect", i find the overall look beautiful.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

You will NOT be disappointed. The Sumo is the bee's knees







.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just got the e-mail from Katsu (Higuchi). My Sumo is on its way! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tomzack68 said:


> here is my
> セイコー相撲
> Japan - Seiko - Sumob-)
> 
> ...


Beautiful! Thanks for posting.

How long have you had yours for?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RGNY said:


> after about a year of research/debate i have a black Sumo coming from Seiya.
> 
> my current daily watches are the BM and Sawtooth, so perhaps i've developed brand loyalty.
> 
> nothing i looked at gave me the same quality at the same pricepoint. and while the lugs and bezel are not "perfect", i find the overall look beautiful.


Congrats on pulling the trigger! I think you'll enjoy it.

Like I often say, the Sumo's one of the best watches in its class. It certainly does not disappoint. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LUW said:


> You will NOT be disappointed. The Sumo is the bee's knees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bee's knees? I've actually never heard that expression before...:think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

joseph80 said:


> I just got the e-mail from Katsu (Higuchi). My Sumo is on its way! :-!


That's great! Make sure to post pics when it arrives. :-!


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

BenL said:


> Bee's knees? I've actually never heard that expression before...:think:


Learned it in Michigan, a long time ago.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LUW said:


> Learned it in Michigan, a long time ago.


And now I've learned it, too!


----------



## tomzack68 (Oct 7, 2008)

BenL said:


> Beautiful! Thanks for posting.
> 
> How long have you had yours for?


thanks for Feedback, but I don´t understand what you mean?


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

can't wait. should be here tomorrow.

....of course i've ordered the Marinemaster strap for it, before i even have the watch.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RGNY said:


> can't wait. should be here tomorrow.
> 
> ....of course i've ordered the Marinemaster strap for it, before i even have the watch.


Sweet. Killer combo, can't wait to see your pics. b-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tomzack68 said:


> thanks for Feedback, but I don´t understand what you mean?


I was just asking how long have you owned the Sumo?


----------



## Dead Reckoning (Aug 4, 2009)

scottymac said:


> MM300 strap showed up yesterday; initial impressions are good!


I have the same combination. |>

Some have complained that they don't like the space created by the strap and the case. But I kinda dig it. It allows you to see the curves and angles that you don't ordinarily see with the metal bracelet.


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

Dead Reckoning said:


> I have the same combination. |>
> 
> Some have complained that they don't like the space created by the strap and the case. But I kinda dig it. It allows you to see the curves and angles that you don't ordinarily see with the metal bracelet.


Agreed. It definitely gives the watch a different and quite nice perspective.

Also, after a few days of wear, I found the typically stiff Seiko strap to break in pretty nicely. It's no silicone or Italian rubber, but it's much much better than when I took that picture. (Straight as a board!)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Agreed. It definitely gives the watch a different and quite nice perspective.
> 
> Also, after a few days of wear, I found the typically stiff Seiko strap to break in pretty nicely. It's no silicone or Italian rubber, but it's much much better than when I took that picture. (Straight as a board!)


Actually, I would tend to prefer this type of rubber (especially for tool watches). Silicone tends to attract a lot of dust.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

When I first thought about getting a Sumo, I was certain that I would have to get another bracelet as soon as I got the watch because the original one seemed too narrow. But after the watch arrived, it looked better then I hoped, so I left the bracelet alone.

Lately, however, I started thinking about a swap again, so a couple of days ago I ordered an Anvil from Harold, that should arrive in a few weeks. One thing that made up my mind towards the Anvil is that Harold sends end caps to cover up the space between the case and bracelet. On cases like the Sumo the gap doesn't look right to me.


----------



## forestfortrees (Feb 9, 2010)

just picked up mine from the post office this morning...










sorry for the poor cell phone pict - just needed to share my excitement :-d


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

forestfortrees said:


> just picked up mine from the post office this morning...
> 
> sorry for the poor cell phone pict - just needed to share my excitement :-d


That's awesome! Congrats on that beautiful orange Sumo. :-!


----------



## scottymac (Apr 26, 2006)

BenL said:


> Actually, I would tend to prefer this type of rubber (especially for tool watches). Silicone tends to attract a lot of dust.


Yeah, I just meant in terms of how supple they are.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LUW said:


> When I first thought about getting a Sumo, I was certain that I would have to get another bracelet as soon as I got the watch because the original one seemed too narrow. But after the watch arrived, it looked better then I hoped, so I left the bracelet alone.
> 
> Lately, however, I started thinking about a swap again, so a couple of days ago I ordered an Anvil from Harold, that should arrive in a few weeks. One thing that made up my mind towards the Anvil is that Harold sends end caps to cover up the space between the case and bracelet. On cases like the Sumo the gap doesn't look right to me.


I'm personally not a huge fan of the anvil bracelet, but I've seen the combination before and it's not bad at all. Looking forward to your pics of it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

scottymac said:


> Yeah, I just meant in terms of how supple they are.


That's very true.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

forestfortrees said:


> just picked up mine from the post office this morning...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey congrats! And welcome to the Sumo club. Consider yourself officially initiated. :-d


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

BenL said:


> I'm personally not a huge fan of the anvil bracelet, but I've seen the combination before and it's not bad at all. Looking forward to your pics of it.


I only started to entertain the idea of getting a Sumo _after_ I saw pictures of it shoeing an Anvil - at first I thought that the narrow stock bracelet ruined the Sumo. Only after I saw the pictures that the watch started to appeal to me, and I only bought it with the "condition" that I would have to get an Anvil too. But in the metal the stock bracelet ain't really that bad, so I was happy with it. Being honest, I'm getting the Anvil basically to have an option in bracelets, not because I "needed" to :-d.

Did you see thaugen's Monster on an Anvil?










Even without the end caps it looks good. I think the Anvil dresses very well these big beefy watches.​


----------



## forestfortrees (Feb 9, 2010)

scottymac said:


> That's awesome! Congrats on that beautiful orange Sumo. :-!


thanks kindly.



BenL said:


> Hey congrats! And welcome to the Sumo club. Consider yourself officially initiated. :-d


thanks. now correct me if i am wrong, but as i understand it the club has a one-time initiation fee with bar dues payable upon the chance meeting of bumping into another member...;-)


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

my Black Sumo showed up today. won't have time for pics or to get the bracelet sized until the weekend. but, early observations:

-i put it on a Seiko wave vent strap, which was naturally too long for my 6.75" wrist, so it went on a black zulu for now. while the wave vent offset the size better, the zulu does away with "the gap" (which doesn't bother me anyway). i have a Marinemaster strap on the way.

-seeing it finally in person laid to rest any questions i had about the bezel font. the overall look to me is somewhat "futuristic" compared to my other Seikos: OM, Saw, Mil-'5'. i've gone from considering the font "ugly" to "aggressively modern".

-very surprised on how small it wears. it has a slightly smaller footprint than the Saw, but more wrist presence due to the thickness and the elegant length of the lugs.

-the lume is in between the Monster and the Saw, the Saw being the brightest with larger markers and thicker lume.

-most impressive thus far is the quality of the 6R15 movement. from the rotor sound while turning the wrist, to the feel when handwinding or changing the time/date, it just feels tight and precise. listening to the tick is addictive.

-the bezel was -very- tight at first, but obsessive fiddling with it today has made it seem a bit easier.

i purchased the Sumo specifically to be a "default" watch. i use G-Shocks for the gym or for dangerous activities, but the Sumo, on either strap or bracelet, will be "the one". i'd have no problem going from tshirt to tuxedo with this one. while i looked at watches costing 3x as much, i'm happy that i stuck with the Seiko family.

now i just have to win the lottery so i can get a Marinemaster. not because i 'need' it, but because of the iconic place it would occupy in my Seiko collection.


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

got this in a trade..now my blue sumo aint lonely no more..njoy the pics!


----------



## tomzack68 (Oct 7, 2008)

BenL said:


> I was just asking how long have you owned the Sumo?


I get it last Week from a member here:-! New!
here on Bond-Nato-Strap







Makro of Wave







and the Crown


----------



## Croftoo (Apr 3, 2010)

Hi guys

Mine is few weeks old.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

LUW said:


> I only started to entertain the idea of getting a Sumo _after_ I saw pictures of it shoeing an Anvil - at first I thought that the narrow stock bracelet ruined the Sumo. Only after I saw the pictures that the watch started to appeal to me, and I only bought it with the "condition" that I would have to get an Anvil too. But in the metal the stock bracelet ain't really that bad, so I was happy with it. Being honest, I'm getting the Anvil basically to have an option in bracelets, not because I "needed" to :-d.
> 
> Did you see thaugen's Monster on an Anvil?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I still can't say I'm a fan of the anvil bracelet. But I'm glad that you found your way to a Sumo in the end! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

tomzack68 said:


> I get it last Week from a member here:-! New!
> here on Bond-Nato-Strap
> View attachment 272279
> 
> ...


Very nice pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RGNY said:


> my Black Sumo showed up today. won't have time for pics or to get the bracelet sized until the weekend. but, early observations:
> 
> -i put it on a Seiko wave vent strap, which was naturally too long for my 6.75" wrist, so it went on a black zulu for now. while the wave vent offset the size better, the zulu does away with "the gap" (which doesn't bother me anyway). i have a Marinemaster strap on the way.
> 
> ...


Congrats, mate! Glad you like it.

I'm curious what you were referring to about the rotor sound. Because this has one of the quietest rotors. :think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Croftoo said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Mine is few weeks old.


Hey thanks for sharing the pics.

And welcome to WUS! :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

lunasonata said:


> got this in a trade..now my blue sumo aint lonely no more..njoy the pics!


Congrats on the new arrival bro. :-!


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

it is quiet, but what sound there is sounds like quality machinery, versus a "rattle".


----------



## lunasonata (Jul 23, 2009)

BenL said:


> Congrats on the new arrival bro. :-!


thank you!


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

Blue Sumo on Marine Master rubber strap:


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

Let me just say... my new Black sumo is just unbelievable in person!! Its nicer than my Omega 2254 that I just sold! The watch is just plain beautiful!!

Thanks


----------



## DanyloS (Jan 27, 2010)

Steve, does the sumo wear larger or smaller than the 2254? any side by side shots?

Thanks, 
D


----------



## anirudhkitt (Nov 7, 2009)

lunasonata said:


> got this in a trade..now my blue sumo aint lonely no more..njoy the pics!


Hey beautiful watch......btw which one do u like better?
I have money to spare for one only....so which one do u find better looking?
Thanks


----------



## Stevepodraza (Dec 8, 2008)

Sumo is larger than the 2254, I dont have any side by sides because I sold it but trust me the sumo is awesome and worth every penny!!


----------



## Randyswagon (May 12, 2009)

. . . wanted in on this Seiko for some time. FINALLY got mine yesterday. :-!


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Anyone got a wrist shot of an original bracelet on a 6.5" wrist? I wanna pull the trigger but am worried that the Sumo may look to big on my skinny wrist...


----------



## kellepa (Dec 19, 2009)

Good day all!

After many, many months of lurking, I have a contribution.

My new Sumo, 60 minutes after purchase:









In Lan Kwai Fong:









Drinking:









And acting the fool:









I think face shots aren't standard, but I try to make my own rules...

Long story short- I have wanted a Sumo for about a year, but I held off for a number of reasons. One of the main ones was that I didn't want to pay $400+ for a Japanese watch that would not quell my desire for the Swiss.

I come to China via Hong Kong 2-3 times a year. While here, I always play in the high end watch shops. This trip, I stopped at a lower end joint and saw the Sumo in person for the first time. They only had the orange dial, and the price was not great (HKD 5000, minus a 15% discount), but the fit and finish on this watch is crazy good for the price. It just plain looks great in person!

Still, my wife has a strict rule about my watch habit. So- one of my co-workers needs some United frequent-flier love, and I helped him out in return for the watch (I am 1k on United). Done- and I am happy!


----------



## Swiss Dade (Jan 10, 2008)

My Beauty Blue!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

​


----------



## sixty9ners (Apr 27, 2009)

Here are my 2 Sumos. I just love them so much. Bracelet is narrow but not a big deal for me. Hope you like the photos.










And here's the other one.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

Dude, I agree that the Sumo is awesome (have one myself) but where did you get those subs??? :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Mine just came back from a sapphire ar upgrade.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

joseph80 said:


> Mine just came back from a sapphire ar upgrade.


Now that's a mod I would be very interested to do!


----------



## RGNY (Aug 22, 2008)

coming up on a month with my Sumo. has settled into a very satisfying -2sec/day on average. best performance was last week with -1 sec/day for four days.

really couldn't be happier in terms of performance, value, looks and wrist presence.

only dislike is the bracelet. feels cheap and 'tinny' compared to the Monster bracelet. and, don't shoot me  , i've been wearing it on the Monster bracelet for work. i'm probably in the minority, but "the gap" doesn't bother me in the slightest:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

joseph80 said:


> Mine just came back from a sapphire ar upgrade.


Very nice upgrade. The AR coating must really look nice. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

RGNY said:


> coming up on a month with my Sumo. has settled into a very satisfying -2sec/day on average. best performance was last week with -1 sec/day for four days.
> 
> really couldn't be happier in terms of performance, value, looks and wrist presence.
> 
> only dislike is the bracelet. feels cheap and 'tinny' compared to the Monster bracelet. and, don't shoot me  , i've been wearing it on the Monster bracelet for work. i'm probably in the minority, but "the gap" doesn't bother me in the slightest:


Happy 1 month anniversary! Glad to hear you like the Sumo.

The monster bracelet is not my personal preference, but as long as it works for you. :-!


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

BenL said:


> Very nice upgrade. The AR coating must really look nice. :-!


Its does look amazing. It has a stronger blue tint than I was expecting which I really like. It makes the watch look $1000 more than it is.


----------



## kohym (Apr 15, 2007)

i respect the sumo and their owners here. :-! stunning watch & pics here.

but how do you overcome :

the not so conventional font on the bezel insert?
the large case size coupled with 20mm lugs?
:thanks


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

kohym said:


> i respect the sumo and their owners here. :-! stunning watch & pics here.
> 
> but how do you overcome :
> the not so conventional font on the bezel insert?
> ...


The bezel font is very easy to overcome. It looks alot larger in photos than in person. I think it perfectly suits the personallity of the watch. Yobokies has an aftermarket bezel with traditional font if you are on the fence about that. The lugs were the biggest issue for me and kept me on the fence for quite a while. I easily overcame it by looking at everything else the watch has to offer. It doesn't bother me anymore. It gives the watch a kind of vintage feel for me and that makes me think the watch will stand the test of time and become a true classic. I tried visualizing the watch with 22mm and shorter lugs and I think alot of those beautiful lines and curves would have been lost. Imo Seiko got every right.


----------



## LUW (May 17, 2009)

kohym said:


> the not so conventional font on the bezel insert


I read a lot of people complaining that the "fat" font on the bezel looks bad :roll:. Though I thoroughly understand it's a matter of taste, IMO the fatter font agrees well with the fatter case. I've seen people swapping the bezel insert for something with a more conventional font, but honestly, I really can't see how it would make the watch look better.



kohym said:


> the large case size coupled with 20mm lugs?


That's a tough one. I wholeheartedly agree that Seiko should have gone with a wider bracelet, to make the watch look more balanced. It could have been in the same style as the one used but just wider. That would make a big difference in the looks department:















​


----------



## HR F1 (Dec 14, 2006)

kohym said:


> i respect the sumo and their owners here. :-! stunning watch & pics here.
> 
> but how do you overcome :
> the not so conventional font on the bezel insert?
> ...


1. I actually never minded the large font on the Sumo. In fact, I found it be quite unique and looked especially good on the orange Sumo.

2. I overcame this by selling all three of mine, haha. To me, the Sumo was just too big and felt goofy when I wore them. My main issue was with the large case size; the 20mm bracelet isn't as bad as people think when you see it in person. It the bracelet was any larger, the Sumo would lose those really well designed and curvy lugs. It's a lot of watch for not much money, but I realized after time it just wasn't for me.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

Atfer getting my new sumo I went looking for a sig and couldn't find one so I created one. Feel free to use it.


----------



## IndoorSuper (Sep 27, 2009)

Great thread :-!


----------



## randb (May 1, 2008)

bwhitmore said:


> Anybody got any pics of the *orange* faced Sumo on rubber strap?
> 
> What's the deal with the "rubber strap gap" I've read about? Is that a big deal?
> 
> ...


Love my Orange Sumo which is stock standard on rubber and I don't notice the gap, it's not a biggy. I am wearing it now instead of my Doxa 1000t. For the money the Sumo is a much better watch.

Cheers


----------



## ja1911 (Jun 5, 2009)

I have been thinking of selling mine lately. But every time I sit down to write a for sale post I put it on my wrist and decide to keep it.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

Too much silence in this thread


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

kkwpk said:


> Too much silence in this thread


That's it! I'm on a mission. That has got to be my next purchase! I've been wanting an orange face and with the anvil it is perfect!


----------



## rowbie (Aug 28, 2009)

+1 for the 'Anvil on a Sumo'


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## BigJunior (Jan 19, 2010)

BenL,
Nice photo. The sumo's one of my favorites. I just noticed you have over 28,000 posts. That's gotta be a world record, Dude...
Bj


----------



## oca_9i (Sep 9, 2009)

Then only Sumo i have for the moment  The orange one may come later this year :-!


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)

Orange Sumo on my honeymoon


----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## music_healing (May 27, 2008)




----------



## bullosa (Jul 11, 2007)

That Orange Sumo on MM strap looks great. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

BigJunior said:


> BenL,
> Nice photo. The sumo's one of my favorites. I just noticed you have over 28,000 posts. That's gotta be a world record, Dude...
> Bj


Thanks, brotha. As I always say, the Sumo's got to be one of the best watches in its class. I'm very happy with it.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

oca_9i said:


> Then only Sumo i have for the moment  The orange one may come later this year :-!


Beautiful blue. It's one of those dials that actually changes color depending on what lighting you view it under. Thanks for posting. :-!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Good stuff, William. And congrats on your honeymoon! Where did you go?


----------



## broadarrow (Dec 25, 2009)

Here some pics of my SBDC003:

With original bracelet:











And with "Shelby" style NATO:










Cheers to all!!


----------



## amnesia (Aug 2, 2006)

Yay - SBDC001 on its way from Katsu-san :-!

Will post pics when it arrives.


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)




----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

Here's mine, a couple of different ways:

On Anvil:










On Sawtooth rubber:


















On Bond NATO:










At night!


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

RGNY said:


> coming up on a month with my Sumo. has settled into a very satisfying -2sec/day on average. best performance was last week with -1 sec/day for four days.
> 
> really couldn't be happier in terms of performance, value, looks and wrist presence.
> 
> only dislike is the bracelet. feels cheap and 'tinny' compared to the Monster bracelet. and, don't shoot me  , i've been wearing it on the Monster bracelet for work. i'm probably in the minority, but "the gap" doesn't bother me in the slightest:


Actually, I think that looks really cool. I've got two Sumos, a blue and a black, and I've got a 22mm Anvil for one that I haven't put on yet, and a new Hammer bracelet on the way. Frankly I love the look of the watch as it was shipped and I don't know which one I'll change. Of course, with the way the band mounting is set, it looks particularly easy to change (haven't tried it yet...)

The blue sumo surfaced for my 50th birthday last week. The black, and a black Ti Sammy, are still in my "personal inventory", not yet in the watch box.

Lee


----------



## Orpheus (Oct 31, 2009)

Here is mine on my own custom leather I made for this piece of steel.
The color of leather is almost the same as the dial, and the orange is just for funb-)
Cheers,
Orpheus


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

lml999 said:


> I've got two Sumos, a blue and a black, and I've got a 22mm Anvil for one that I haven't put on yet, and a new Hammer bracelet on the way.
> 
> Lee


Lee, does Harold have the Hammer bracelets with endpieces fitted to the Sumo already available for sale? How much is he selling these for?


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

Lee W said:


> That's it! I'm on a mission. That has got to be my next purchase! I've been wanting an orange face and with the anvil it is perfect!


Crap. me too. I've already got the blue and black Sumos...the orange is beautiful.

I have an Anvil and end caps...can't decide which its going on...

Also thinking about a straight end bracelet...I really like how the Monster bracelet looks on the Sumo. The gap is pretty cool, actually. 

Not sure which straight end one to go with...

Lee


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

scottymac said:


> SBDC001 = black
> 
> SBDC003 = blue
> 
> ...


It's true!

When I need to be early, I wear my black Sumo! If I can be fashionably late, I wear the blue. And if I don't care at all, I wear my orange diver. 

Lee


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

johnchoe said:


> Lee, does Harold have the Hammer bracelets with endpieces fitted to the Sumo already available for sale? How much is he selling these for?


Yep. $75 for two holed clasp, $82 for the four hole. (shipped to US)

Lee


----------



## johnchoe (Jul 1, 2009)

lml999 said:


> Yep. $75 for two holed clasp, $82 for the four hole. (shipped to US)
> 
> Lee


Has he shown photos of it on a sumo? I haven't seen these advertised yet.


----------



## robzig (Feb 5, 2010)

Well I bought a black Sumo about a year ago. Loved it....quality was outstanding. Then I sort of put it away and never really wore it much.....if I did I had it on a zulu.

Well I have just re-discovered the beautiful Sumo. Pulled it out, put it on the original bracelet....and WOW man! I love it more than ever. And thinking it would be better with 22mm lugs originally NOW I think it would be a mistake as it looks awesome as is.

Sumo for life! :-!


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

I installed a 22mm Anvil today. I'm not sure I like it...the original bracelet is understated and doesn't draw attention. The Anvil is flashier and it draws the eye away from the watch head. I'll keep it on for another couple of days, but I think I'm going back to the original bracelet. I think the Anvil is better on other designs. I might try it on my black Sumo...right now it's on my blue.

Lee


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

johnchoe said:


> Has he shown photos of it on a sumo? I haven't seen these advertised yet.


Yep.

Hammer pictures by yobokies - Photobucket

Lee


----------



## Noriki (Nov 23, 2009)

Can someone please tell me the lume of a monster and sumo, which got a better lume?


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Noriki said:


> Can someone please tell me the lume of a monster and sumo, which got a better lume?


They're very very close (as in you won't disappoint with either) according to jbdan's lume comparison test: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-good-your-lume-296749.html


----------



## Noriki (Nov 23, 2009)

watcholic said:


> They're very very close (as in you won't disappoint with either) according to jbdan's lume comparison test: https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/how-good-your-lume-296749.html


Thanks, i am considering getting a Sumo.:roll:


----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

Give me a couple of days and I'll post a family picture -- blue, black & and the baby in the family, to be delivered shortly, an orange Sumo. 

Oy, I have to stay off this site...every time I visit, my watch collection grows and my bank account shrinks.

Lee


----------



## Jeep99dad (Sep 4, 2009)

Here's my Blue Sumo, I love this watch!:-!:-! I had a black one but sold it, I much prefer the blue version, personal taste though!
This has gotta be the best looking and best built csae in this price range!|>


----------



## replayback (Sep 1, 2010)

Been wearing mine for a couple months now and really like it!

On grey zulu:


----------



## RaoulDuke (Oct 6, 2009)

Does anyone have pics of the sumo on an oyster style bracelet, (ideally Harolds 22mm to 20mm with fitted endcaps) i've seen the one where someone modded the endcaps with washers, but am wondering how clean harolds caps look and how pronounced the 22 - 20 taper is.
is there an oyster thats 22 to 18 and can fit the sumo? 

thanks!


----------



## Chuxx (Dec 17, 2010)

I've had this watch on my wishlist for a while now, and have pretty much made up my mind to get one. 

However, finding one in the UK seems to be a bit of a challenge. Are there any sources out there where one can reliably purchase this watch?

Sorry I it's been mentioned here already. It is a rather long thread, haven't been all the way through it.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

OK, I'll play... the Blue...


----------



## dhagard (Mar 11, 2009)

Is this the strap that comes with the orange Sumo?

- Seiko SKX013 Rubber Strap 20mm


----------



## george88 (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice one!
I just got blue Sumo last week and aftermarket sapphire crystal as well. Went to my watchmaker, but he said he would not swap crystals....
Does anyone know watchmaker in NYC who can do it? I was told getting original gasket is a problem and watch will not be waterproof without it.
Thank You very much guys!


----------



## RTea (Jun 3, 2010)

Just bought a second-hand Sumo and its on its way! After two weeks of searching I finally found a good specimen and these pictures are tiding me over for now. But man this is one beautiful watch!


----------



## Chronox (Apr 20, 2008)

I got mine today from Higuchi. He shipped it Friday 11th!


----------



## dhagard (Mar 11, 2009)

Got this today! At first put my old 009 22mm rubber strap on, looked ok. But this Nato from Gnomo makes the watch look better. The smaller size makes it stand out more. Still have a strap from gasgasbones on the way. Ill take pics when it arrives.


----------



## drewmcd24 (Mar 9, 2010)

Got my blue Sumo yesterday courtesy of another forum member. What a great watch and unbelievable value!


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

Got mine from Seiya yesterday. Loving it so far although I'm thinking about picking up the Marine Master clasp for it. Does anyone sell it besides Chronograph.com?


----------



## dhagard (Mar 11, 2009)

chopstxxx said:


> Got mine from Seiya yesterday. Loving it so far although I'm thinking about picking up the Marine Master clasp for it. Does anyone sell it besides Chronograph.com?


same place your watch came from


----------



## chopstxxx (Feb 13, 2010)

dhagard said:


> same place your watch came from


DUH.

I decided to go the cheap route and ordered a Super Oyster clasp from wjean since I don't actually dive *GASP*.


----------



## fresno1232001 (Apr 6, 2011)

*It's the horns (or lugs?!). Similar to the Omega Moonwatch!!*

As I've looked at all these Sumo pics for an hour, I kept wondering what watch's lugs those remind me of. And here I got my answer: they look like those on the Omega Moonwatch. Omega makes (or made) a "reduced" watch- their term- very similar to the Moonwatch with the similar horns in around 1998. I lusted after the Moonwatch for a long time, and bought a Breitling Intruder new for $920 in 1998. Glad I did since big Breitling SS watches are now a lot more. But here on the Sumo one can get those great Omega lugs for a sixth the price. It is a beautiful watch. I wonder why they don't sell it in the USA.



drewmcd24 said:


> Got my blue Sumo yesterday courtesy of another forum member. What a great watch and unbelievable value!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i am bookmarking this thread to keep me on track towards saving for a blue Sumo. i keep getting sidetracked o|


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Raoul Duke said:


> i am bookmarking this thread to keep me on track towards saving for a blue Sumo. i keep getting sidetracked o|


I wish you the best of luck, mate. The Sumo won't leave you disappointed!


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BenL said:


> I wish you the best of luck, mate. The Sumo won't leave you disappointed!


thank you, sir :-! first it was the Velatura diver i couldn't resist, then the Spork, and most recently the Sawtooth. same seller for all 3- he kept making me offers i couldn't refuse o| i now call him "Godfather" ;-) he won't part with his black Sumo, tho :-d


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Raoul Duke said:


> thank you, sir :-! first it was the Velatura diver i couldn't resist, then the Spork, and most recently the Sawtooth. same seller for all 3- he kept making me offers i couldn't refuse o| i now call him "Godfather" ;-) he won't part with his black Sumo, tho :-d


Why don't you make _him_ an offer he can't refuse?


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

BenL said:


> Why don't you make _him_ an offer he can't refuse?


in this case i want a blue Sumo :-! his is black :-d


----------



## skynet (Apr 26, 2011)

Does anybody know if the Sumo has been discontinued? I'm currently living in South Korea and desperately want to get the black sumo. I know I can order from Seiya or Higuchi but import taxes are ridiculously high here (20%!). I've tried ordering from a Seiko dealer here in Korea but they told me the watch had been discontinued. Anyone know if this is true? Or, does anybody have any experience ordering from Seiya or Higuchi and how was the import tax handled? Are they strictly by the book?


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Some of these shots are repeated but here they are in their proper home:




























The wrist-tourniquet shots above are all with 22mm straps, shortly after the lug widening modification.

Below with a 4-ring Maratac while still at 20mm width:


----------



## sharkfin (Dec 3, 2009)

Bongo, that Sumo has got a bigger smile now. ;-)
Looks great, roomy between the lugs.


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Bongo Boy said:


> The wrist-tourniquet shots above are all with 22mm straps, shortly after the lug widening modification.


Well done Bongo! That's how the Sumo should've been with the 22mm lugs.


----------



## axxkicker (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks to this thread, and other threads espousing this beauty, I just hit "send" on the higuchi site for an SBDC003.

Thank you all for the information. But, man, a guy with some change in his pocket & a love of the classic looks of these sumos doesn't stand a chance. This'll slot in along (above?) my other seikos- an skz255k1 (frankenmonster black), an skz211k1 (atlas) and a very old & extremely reliable SDWA89, which is what started my love affair with this brand.

I'll post up with pics when it arrives. Thanks again!


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

As of last week, I am the proud owner of a Sumo, and I have to say that this watch is the most amazing feeling/looking on the wrist in my collection. The thing that strikes me most is its lines: the case, the fit of the bracelet, the lugs....so sharp and sleek at once.


----------



## axxkicker (Aug 28, 2009)

And here it is, enjoying it's first of many afternoons to come at the cigar lounge.


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi guys. Im new to watches so this might sound a bit silly.

Im thinking of getting a Sumo, but it's a bit pricey, so I'm thinkin that I just buy it later when my money situtation is better.

SO, the question. Have long have Sumos been on the market, and how long they will be (I know, might be hard to answer)? Is it possible that I will not find a brand new (I prefer new on everything) Sumo, let's say, 3-5 months from today? 

How long are watches usually on the market? I have undrestood that the Seiko "SKX" series have been on the market for ages, am I right?

Thanks for your answers, elqqqq from Finland


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

i think you should be ok in 3-5 months, but you never know. the SKX has been around for ages because it's a worldwide watch, whereas the Sumo is JDM.

i'm getting close to my goal of owning one in the next few weeks and already looking ahead to the Tuna :-! you are on a slippery slope ;-) good luck and stay focused


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

elqqqq said:


> ...and how long they will be (I know, might be hard to answer)


I think that's just about impossible to answer, but near as I can tell the watch was introduced sometime around 2007. My understanding from other web sites is that Seiko published marketing photos of it in early 2007, in any case.

There may be some other options for you. If it's strictly the specific appearance of the Sumo you're after, then may I suggest opening up an eBay search for a used one and just being patient. I was able to get one like new in the box with all tags for about 20% less than new. I was fortunate to get one in what I felt was virtually unused condition--I wouldn't have known it from brand new had the seller not told me otherwise.

If it's the 6R15 movement characteristics you're after in a dive watch, then another option for you might be the Prometheus Jellyfish...not the same look, of course, but a lower-priced watch that may have the qualities you're after.

Just some suggestions--I know I failed to answer any of your questions. ;-)


----------



## axxkicker (Aug 28, 2009)

And here is my new orange sumo which just arrived today. Arrived at the same time as the orange NATO from panatime. 

I love this color.


----------



## mathu (Sep 10, 2009)

And here is mine:


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Thanks for your answers!

It's the looks of the Sumo that I'm into, not the movement (don't much about them), so I guess I've got only one thing to do. ;D 

I have to do some serious thinking regarding this watch-situation that I have right now.


----------



## SRVwnnab (Apr 16, 2011)

I think I've decided that at least 1/2 of loving a watch is loving the band. My '007 and '011 both have WJean Oyster II's- with the 22 to 20 taper, and I LOVE them. IMO, they rival the band on my Submariner. I think I've decided I'm going to get a Sumo- the question I have is- is there anybody that can comment on quality of the Sumo Bracelet vs. the quality of the WJean Oysters? In advance, thanks!


----------



## SRVwnnab (Apr 16, 2011)

kkwpk said:


>


Wow. What a great picture of a great watch! Do you mind me asking what camera/lens you used? Thanks!


----------



## hoppes-no9 (Jun 13, 2010)

SRVwnnab said:


> is there anybody that can comment on quality of the Sumo Bracelet vs. the quality of the WJean Oysters? In advance, thanks!


Can't offer a comparison. Although if you're considering an aftermarket, also look at Yobokies' Anvil bracelets, he makes one with endlinks specifically for the Sumo that looks very substantial.

However, before concluding you NEED to change the factory bracelet, here's my take: I've been pleasantly suprised at the comfort and quality of the OEM Sumo bracelet. It gets a bad rap for its width (which some feel should be 22mm) and for its clasp (which some feel is chintzy). But the longer I own and wear the Sumo on its bracelet the more impressed I am with it. I believe the designers intentionally made it 20mm (tapered to 18mm) to accentuate the diameter of the watch head. And the clasp is very secure and looks great -- only when it's open do you see that it's constructed of stamped steel (as are many higher-end clasps, BTW). And keep in mind the entire watch is under $600, and many OEM's (Omega etc.) charge that much for their bracelet alone.


----------



## kkwpk (Mar 3, 2006)

SRVwnnab said:


> Wow. What a great picture of a great watch! Do you mind me asking what camera/lens you used? Thanks!


Hi. You may be surprised but I did this picture with my old compact camera Canon Power Shot S2 IS.


----------



## BrooklineWatch (Oct 21, 2010)

SRVwnnab said:


> ...s there anybody that can comment on quality of the Sumo Bracelet vs. the quality of the WJean Oysters?


I have owned both. They're really apples and oranges. The oyster is a great bracelet in a classic style. When I ordered my Sumo, I was worried I wouldn't like the bracelet as much, was worried about the small lug size, etc. But these worries were completely unfounded. The Sumo bracelet is a totally different animal, but just as good as the oyster (maybe even better) and actually far more unique.


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

OK, I couldn't resist any longer. I just placed an order with Higuchi for a black Sumo. Hopefully I'll have it by next weekend! You guys are a bad influence! 

(And of course, I'll post pics.)

EDIT: Higuchi was sold out, so purchased from Seiya instead.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

Sumo on stripe...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

elqqqq said:


> Hi guys. Im new to watches so this might sound a bit silly.
> 
> Im thinking of getting a Sumo, but it's a bit pricey, so I'm thinkin that I just buy it later when my money situtation is better.
> 
> ...


Yep, I think the SBDC series are relatively younger than the SKX series.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

axxkicker said:


> And here is my new orange sumo which just arrived today. Arrived at the same time as the orange NATO from panatime.
> 
> I love this color.


Nice nato combo.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

elqqqq said:


> Thanks for your answers!
> 
> It's the looks of the Sumo that I'm into, not the movement (don't much about them), so I guess I've got only one thing to do. ;D
> 
> I have to do some serious thinking regarding this watch-situation that I have right now.


I say give it a shot! Rarely do people who purchase it regret the decision. I've often called the Sumo the best diver in its class.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

I think I've never heard "real" complaints about this watch, like from the quality etc. So I guess this has to be my next purchase ;D


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

Anyone think we're going to see better Sumo pricing in the future? I'm dieing for a Sumo, but have a hard time paying $600 for one, when I remember seeing them go brand new for $400, and used for $300. These days, if a decent used one goes up for $450 it's gone in an instant


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

regder said:


> Anyone think we're going to see better Sumo pricing in the future? I'm dieing for a Sumo, but have a hard time paying $600 for one, when I remember seeing them go brand new for $400, and used for $300. These days, if a decent used one goes up for $450 it's gone in an instant


I hear 'ya. I'm kicking myself for not buying one sooner.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

regder said:


> Anyone think we're going to see better Sumo pricing in the future?


I would doubt it, but only because it seems there's quite a lot of interest in and desire for the watch and because it seems to be priced in about the same range as other Seiko models on the same movement.

I was able to snag my SBDC001 in near-mint condition for $475 a month or so ago, so it can be done. But, the one I bought is the only pre-owned one I've ever seen for sale--not a bunch of them out there right now, near as I can tell.

I'm definitely no expert, but I think you can pay a LOT more and get a lot less. Seems like a better-than-average deal to me, although I believe it should definitely have sapphire glassware from the factory. The folks at Seiko never listen to a thing I tell them, though. ;-)


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)

new member to the fraternity here!

on an Isofrane (22mm)-



















once i got time to size the bracelet, it went on-










can't say i'm unhappy with the bracelet. it's really very nice. i will be picking up a SO Evo with the fitted end links from Harold, tho :-!


----------



## nuovorecord (Nov 27, 2007)

Great looking pics, RD! I'd like to see pics of your Sumo on the Super Oyster when you get it, please. I've got a Sumo on the way and I'm just curious about the bracelet options. I'm digging it on the Isofrane, though. May need to snag one of those for it.


----------



## Alienivan (Apr 17, 2011)

Just got down to Florida and have bring my Orange sumo (hey my Black one if missing me i'm sure). Hope all of you like the pictures.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Hahaa, I couldn't resist it anymore! Received my Sumo just a couple of days ago. I love it! Just what I imagined. Only one thing, the size. The Sumo is a little smaller than I expected, but not too small by any means.

Some pics I took yesterday:


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

[bizarre duplication occurred here]


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I put the polished finish back on the Sumo this week, and I guess I've come to grips with fact that this particular watch probably looks better polished than brushed. It's a dress diver, after all, and seems to just feel better buffed up. Could be all the glitter on the dial, complimented by a shiny case.

Anyway, here she is, all ready to get some hard work done at the desk tomorrow. Took a few minutes out at the end of the day to read a bit about the last ditch effort to recover rail passenger business during the last days of steam, seemed like a photo opp:


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

elqqqq said:


> Hahaa, I couldn't resist it anymore! Received my Sumo just a couple of days ago. I love it! Just what I imagined. Only one thing, the size. The Sumo is a little smaller than I expected, but not too small by any means. Some pics I took yesterday:


Funny, to me it's actually bigger than I thought, after everyone says it wears small. Wears like a regular 44mm to me, no bigger or smaller. Wears about the same as a 44mm PAM, or my 44mm Nav B-Uhr, and a little smaller than a 45mm Planet OceanPerfect size on my 7" wrist


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

On a 7 1/4" wrist...7 1/2" on a real hot day:


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Almost a week now and I am thoroughly enjoying this watch.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

robo21 said:


> Almost a week now and I am thoroughly enjoying this watch.


I find the blue gorgeous--it has a very pleasing affect. All I can tell you is that I've experienced a steady increase in my enjoyment of the Sumo...and this may be why I've photographed it about a dozen times in this thread alone. It is surprisingly adaptable, but not quite as adaptable as I'd initially thought, maybe. It's really at home as a fairly glitzy watch, at least by my standards.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> I find the blue gorgeous--it has a very pleasing affect. All I can tell you is that I've experienced a steady increase in my enjoyment of the Sumo...and this may be why I've photographed it about a dozen times in this thread alone. It is surprisingly adaptable, but not quite as adaptable as I'd initially thought, maybe. It's really at home as a fairly glitzy watch, at least by my standards.


The watch as exceeded my expectations and I couldn't agree more about the blue. My wife surprised me again yesterday while I was unloading the cart at Costco by saying, "I love your Sumo watch, that blue seems to change with different lighting..." And I get the hint Bongo Boy (or maybe I am feeling guilty for not taking more pics), I will get some new pics to add to the thread.

Today, the Sumo pleasantly impressed me - it didn't lose the second a day that it has been since I got it last Thursday. It's right on the mark this morning. Maybe, it's breaking in?

All in all, I rank this watch as an excellent value. :-!


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

I really like that look of the polished lugs! Very nice indeed. How easy or hard is it to go from brushed to polished and back to brushed. Did you remove the bezel? If so how is the bezel removed? Dremel? Polishing compound? Brush with what to go back? Thanks in advance!



Bongo Boy said:


> I put the polished finish back on the Sumo this week, and I guess I've come to grips with fact that this particular watch probably looks better polished than brushed. It's a dress diver, after all, and seems to just feel better buffed up. Could be all the glitter on the dial, complimented by a shiny case.
> 
> Anyway, here she is, all ready to get some hard work done at the desk tomorrow. Took a few minutes out at the end of the day to read a bit about the last ditch effort to recover rail passenger business during the last days of steam, seemed like a photo opp:


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

PM'ed so as not to divert the direction of the glamour thread.


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Can anyone direct me on how can I know the manufacture year of my Sumo based on its erial number? Thanks.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

If you google 'seiko serial number code' or something like that you'll get some good info. Basically the first digit in the serial number is the last digit of the year of manufacture, the next character is the month with 1 thru 9 for the first 9 months, O, N and D for the last 3 months. The next 4 digits represent the serial number itself (the sequence number). Apparently there was a shortage of digits in the digit-making machine and the clever folks who came up with the scheme were either Mensa genius people, or out to lunch on acid that day.


----------



## Hesh (Jun 3, 2010)

I'm in.


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

Thanks for the info. Based on that numbering scheme that makes my new Sumo manufacture date at may 2011. Awesome!!! Currently clocking at -1 to -2 sec/day accuracy in the last couple of weeks.

Here the Sumo!!!


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is cruel punishment to non Sumo owners (me).


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

ky70 said:


> This thread is cruel punishment to non Sumo owners (me).


Easily remedied ky70: Rx = Chino-san or Higuchi-san. Whaddya waitin' for? Join the club!


----------



## watcholic (Jun 27, 2009)

Sumos rock!


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Some might call this "SumoPorno." What a lovely collage! Thanks for putting that together watcholic!



watcholic said:


> Sumos rock!


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

some great photos guys,but you have just made me order a black Sumo!;-)


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

I know the feeling sjb, mine came from Chino only 10 days ago and my arm continues to be sore from the twisting it received on this forum... :-d _*Congratulations,*_ please remember to make your contribution (in photos) to this thread once it arrives - this is obligatory and shall in no way relieve you of your responsibility to make a new arrival post, again with many photos! ;-) All kidding aside, get ready for a wonderful wristwatch... I think my wife gets as much a kick out of it as I do, just this morning she was ooh-ing and ah-ing about the blue dial.

May I ask where you purchased yours?



sjb said:


> some great photos guys,but you have just made me order a black Sumo!;-)


----------



## sjb (Aug 7, 2007)

robo21;4176848
May I ask where you purchased yours?[/QUOTE said:


> I have just ordered it from Seiya,can't wait !
> 
> Steve


----------



## kaina7 (Nov 15, 2010)

I just got my new to me black Sumo yesterday. Comfortable fit. Bought mine from T-hunter on WUS. Once my SMP gets back from servicing, my Lum-Tec and Swiss Army will get even less wrist time...


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

sjb said:


> I have just ordered it from Seiya,can't wait !
> 
> Steve


Congratulations Steve! Please remember to post some pics. I purchased mine from Chino Watch, Tokyo. Excellent transaction.



kaina7 said:


> I just got my new to me black Sumo yesterday. Comfortable fit. Bought mine from T-hunter on WUS. Once my SMP gets back from servicing, my Lum-Tec and Swiss Army will get even less wrist time...


Congrats kaina7! I know the feeling, the Sumo is almost intoxicating...


----------



## sinner1974 (Aug 1, 2009)

Black sumo lume shot and orange sumo on anvil bracelet


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

hey guys, new to the forums and just read the entire thread! great sumos!
one question before i decide to pull the trigger here, what's this i read about lug widening to make it accept 22mm straps instead of 20?
i know most of you would say the metal bracelet is very comfortable, but i just thought of putting on something else like a maratac composite


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

moky said:


> ...what's this i read about lug widening to make it accept 22mm straps instead of 20?


https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-gets-expanded-22mm-its-2mm-wider-you-know-536030.html?highlight=its+2mm+widerProbably not a mod that appeals to most folks, and if you like bracelets it will leave you with the challenge and expense of finding and/or modifying one to fit. More suitable for many folks is to stick with traditional two-piece straps, selecting the pre-notched style or 22-24mm straps that you can then notch to 20mm for the lugs.


----------



## moky (Jul 27, 2011)

Bongo Boy said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-gets-expanded-22mm-its-2mm-wider-you-know-536030.html?highlight=its+2mm+widerProbably not a mod that appeals to most folks, and if you like bracelets it will leave you with the challenge and expense of finding and/or modifying one to fit. More suitable for many folks is to stick with traditional two-piece straps, selecting the pre-notched style or 22-24mm straps that you can then notch to 20mm for the lugs.


thanks for that thread bongo boy! if i do end up purchasing a sumo, i might just get other straps and notch it down to 20mm!


----------



## Blue bird (Feb 11, 2009)

Just received mine this week.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 7, 2011)

New Sumo from Higuchi with a Yokobies Super Oyster + Marine Master clasp. I really like this bracelet. Looks great and the MM clasp is very practical for daily wear.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Can you post some other pics of this bracelet? How does the finishing match that of the Sumo's case? Thanks!



Greg G said:


> New Sumo from Higuchi with a Yokobies Super Oyster + Marine Master clasp. I really like this bracelet. Looks great and the MM clasp is very practical for daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 511104


----------



## Greg G (Aug 7, 2011)

Which angle would you like to see? 

The bracelet finish matches well with the brushed part of the case. The end links match up better to the shape of the case than the end links on the original bracelet.

Definitely an upgrade.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Hi Greg, 

First of all, congratulations on your new Sumo. I find mine to be highly addictive since receiving it about 2 months ago and I have received compliments on the watch. It is a very comfortable wristwatch. Wear it in good health! 

If possible, I would like to see some shots (from a few different angles) across the lugs to better illustrate how the end links "match up better to the shape of the case" please. Also, do the end links match up to the top of the lugs? 

Thanks in advance.

Robin


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ky70 said:


> This thread is cruel punishment to non Sumo owners (me).


You should get one! ;-)


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Blue bird said:


> Just received mine this week.


Hey, congrats! How do you like it so far?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg G said:


> New Sumo from Higuchi with a Yokobies Super Oyster + Marine Master clasp. I really like this bracelet. Looks great and the MM clasp is very practical for daily wear.
> 
> View attachment 511104
> 
> ...


That is one sexy combo. Really dig that clasp.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

kaina7 said:


> I just got my new to me black Sumo yesterday. Comfortable fit. Bought mine from T-hunter on WUS. Once my SMP gets back from servicing, my Lum-Tec and Swiss Army will get even less wrist time...
> 
> View attachment 486200


Congrats, buddy. I hope you like it as much as other members on this thread.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

sjb said:


> I have just ordered it from Seiya,can't wait !
> 
> Steve


So where are the pics, Steve?


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

This is my


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Dantechno said:


> This is my
> 
> View attachment 512370


Welcome to the club!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)




----------



## Greg G (Aug 7, 2011)

J_Hack said:


> Can you post some other pics of this bracelet? How does the finishing match that of the Sumo's case? Thanks!


Here are two more views that hopefully show the fit between the case and the end links.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Fantastic, I love the look. Thanks very much for the great pics.



Greg G said:


> Here are two more views that hopefully show the fit between the case and the end links.
> 
> View attachment 515697
> 
> ...


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

*Re: Here's mine*









Here is mine, great watch for the money

Cheers

Peter


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> View attachment 517219
> 
> 
> Here is mine, great watch for the money
> ...


Glad to see you're sporting one, Peter! It's definitely one of the best divers in its class.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Ygrene said:


>


Nice shot. Is that the blue or black one?


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Looks pretty nice. End links seem to match up with the contours of the case very well. Can we get one more wrist shot further back to see how it looks? Thanks for these pics!



Greg G said:


> Here are two more views that hopefully show the fit between the case and the end links.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Just got mine off the forum! I LIKE IT! But I'd like Orange better.:-d


----------



## TerraK (Mar 11, 2011)

Blue bird said:


> Just received mine this week.


Sumo with this leather band is ridiculous....

S:S::S:S:SS:S:S:S:S:S


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)

BenL said:


> Nice shot. Is that the blue or black one?


Thanks, its SBDC001


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I've got to stop stumbling across these threads. Seeing all the black Sumos reminds me of wearing mine. Now it makes me think I need a revisit in blue this time for a change of pace. The price doesn't make me tear my hair out like others I've been looking at. The sad thing is since the last time I was on the site and started looking around, the only watches I've had any want for would be a repurchase for me. Looks like I should have resisted the urge to flip.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

My humble offerings to the collective pot....here's a couple shots of both my SBDC001 and SBDC003


----------



## adrianlee (Apr 9, 2010)




----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

After waffling on buying a Sumo for several years, the stars finally aligned and I picked up a like new model of the sales forum last week, just arrived and crappy Iphone photos below. I have lusted after the MM300 for awhile now, and the Sumo is definitely impressive enough to suppress the MM300 urge. Wears wonderfully for it's size. Love the way the curves wrap my 7 1/4" wrist. I also think that people that knock on the 20mm bracelet do not "get" the design. This watch is all about the curvacious lugs and case the contrasting polished/brushed surfaces. The smallish 20mm bracelet just seems to work. The larger MM clasp does help balance it.

I also picked up a MM300 clasp in a separate transaction to put on it. Clasp is superb, but almost looks titanium compared to the Sumo bracelet after I brushed the clasp with a Scotch Brite.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Congratulations Nick! A very nice find. I know exactly what you mean about the "curves" and suppressing the MM300 fever. As a matter of fact, I think I am cured for the time being. 

The Sumo is supremely comfortable. This surprised me as I am used to much lighter titanium watch/bracelet combinations. Previously, the heaviest watch I owned weight in at 118g. The Sumo is so comfortable I have yet to give much thought to the weight difference. 

Could you explain about the Scotch Brite and the clasp? I am considering getting the clasp and maybe a Yokobies Oyster. Why did you feel the need to use the abrasive? 

Robin


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

robo21 said:


> Could you explain about the Scotch Brite and the clasp? I am considering getting the clasp and maybe a Yokobies Oyster. Why did you feel the need to use the abrasive?
> 
> Robin


I bought a pre-owned mm300 clasp for the Sumo, which is a common mod around here. Wonderful ratcheting dive extension. The clasp was very scratched up so I used a green scotch brite to re-brush it. Scotch Brites are commonly used around WIS to redo the finish on all brushed bracelets and clasps. They work wonders. I generally re-brush my bracelets every now and then, and the finish is usually factory fresh. For some reason the MM300 clasp I acquired almost looks titanium after brushing. Perhaps it is off another watch and not the MM300?


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Many people seem to buy Super Oyster bracelet for their Sumo. 

Is the Super Oyster so much better than the original one? Is it worth it? Or do they just want to keep the original bracelet in mint condition..?

E: I'm on the edge of buying a MM300 clasp, is it worth it? How much better is it and why if I may ask.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

elqqqq said:


> Many people seem to buy Super Oyster bracelet for their Sumo.
> 
> Is the Super Oyster so much better than the original one? Is it worth it? Or do they just want to keep the original bracelet in mint condition..?
> 
> E: I'm on the edge of buying a MM300 clasp, is it worth it? How much better is it and why if I may ask.


I wouldn't pay full price. I got mine used. It is nice and the heft of the clasp nicely balances the large watch on the small bracelet. not an essential upgrade, but nice.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)




----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

dnslater said:


> I wouldn't pay full price. I got mine used. It is nice and the heft of the clasp nicely balances the large watch on the small bracelet. not an essential upgrade, but nice.


Thanks for the answer! I shall look for a used one in that case.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Have had the Sumo for a couple of months now. First thing I changed was the bezel insert, as I was just not feelin' the large font numerals. I also picked up the MM300 clasp to add onto the OEM bracelet. As another option, I also picked up an original MM300 dive strap. But after wearing both, I think I am preferring the look and feel of a zulu strap. I just got around to taking a few pictures this afternoon to share with you all:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Torrid said:


> I've got to stop stumbling across these threads. Seeing all the black Sumos reminds me of wearing mine. Now it makes me think I need a revisit in blue this time for a change of pace. The price doesn't make me tear my hair out like others I've been looking at. The sad thing is since the last time I was on the site and started looking around, the only watches I've had any want for would be a repurchase for me. Looks like I should have resisted the urge to flip.


Come back and rejoin the club!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

dnslater said:


> After waffling on buying a Sumo for several years, the stars finally aligned and I picked up a like new model of the sales forum last week, just arrived and crappy Iphone photos below. I have lusted after the MM300 for awhile now, and the Sumo is definitely impressive enough to suppress the MM300 urge. Wears wonderfully for it's size. Love the way the curves wrap my 7 1/4" wrist. I also think that people that knock on the 20mm bracelet do not "get" the design. This watch is all about the curvacious lugs and case the contrasting polished/brushed surfaces. The smallish 20mm bracelet just seems to work. The larger MM clasp does help balance it.
> 
> I also picked up a MM300 clasp in a separate transaction to put on it. Clasp is superb, but almost looks titanium compared to the Sumo bracelet after I brushed the clasp with a Scotch Brite.


Very nice, congrats!


----------



## 80talisten (Jul 24, 2011)

Here is a real cool video on the blue Sumo - SEIKO PROSPEX


----------



## Slant (Feb 21, 2010)

Derek N said:


> Have had the Sumo for a couple of months now. First thing I changed was the bezel insert, as I was just not feelin' the large font numerals. I also picked up the MM300 clasp to add onto the OEM bracelet. As another option, I also picked up an original MM300 dive strap. But after wearing both, I think I am preferring the look and feel of a zulu strap. I just got around to taking a few pictures this afternoon to share with you all:


Derek, which bezel insert is that? In my opinion it makes the Sumo looks much better!


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

The Sumo is now available in select ADs here in the Philippines. I am looking forward in getting one as one member in PWC is flipping his soon.


----------



## Derek N (Jun 12, 2006)

Slant said:


> Derek, which bezel insert is that? In my opinion it makes the Sumo looks much better!


The bezel insert is from Harold (Yobokies) who usually runs ads on the Seiko Citizen Watch Forums. Just email him for a price quote on a Seiko Sumo bezel insert. IMHO, they are one of the best simple mods. that you can do for the looks of the Sumo. Next up for me is a dial and handset swap.


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

here's my lovely sumo


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

80talisten said:


> Here is a real cool video on the blue Sumo - SEIKO PROSPEX


You're right, that's really cool.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Derek N said:


> Have had the Sumo for a couple of months now. First thing I changed was the bezel insert, as I was just not feelin' the large font numerals . . .


That bezel insert makes the watch look even better than it already does.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

In some low light situations the Sumo looks really awesome because of the mirrored hour markers. I tried to capture it here but it only came out about half right. I'll give it another shot soon.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Boone said:


> In some low light situations the Sumo looks really awesome because of the mirrored hour markers. I tried to capture it here but it only came out about half right. I'll give it another shot soon.
> 
> View attachment 537149


For sure. On the blue-dialed model, the blue changes changes color too under different lighting.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

fresh out of the used box


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

g-shocka said:


> fresh out of the used box


Very nice shot.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Trying out some stuff with the new iPhone 4s camera.


----------



## 7ygixop (Mar 28, 2010)

Hi guys,

Are there any shops in the UK that sell Sumo`s? I know there are a few Japanese shops what send them out to the UK, but the UK import tax is going to be enormous.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

My SBDC001 on Holben's braided NATO. I absolutely LOVE this combination!


----------



## carlowus (Oct 12, 2008)

I did not see this thread before. Here is mine, a little different...


----------



## Pritch01 (Dec 22, 2009)

I feel I have now earned the right to post in this thread!
Here are my two new Sumos (as you can see, with slight modifications):









What surprises me reading through this thread is that so many people have sold their Sumos from time to time!
I love these watches and can't imagine getting rid of them - ever!!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Pritch01 said:


> I feel I have now earned the right to post in this thread!
> Here are my two new Sumos (as you can see, with slight modifications):
> 
> View attachment 550025
> ...


That's a nice pair of Sumos! I was one of the ones who sold his Sumo, only to buy a new one less than three months after. I love my SBDC001 and would only give it up if it was the only way I could get an SBDX001.


----------



## Zarfilg (Mar 10, 2009)

I simply have to chime in - I've owned many watches in my day (significantly more expensive) but the sumo has a enigmatic feel/look to it that can only be appreciated in person and on the wrist. It is for me probably the single best bang for the buck out there in terms of divers/utility watches - not that it can't pull of a more formal occasion if you keep it mint.

In any event, congrats to all who own this wonderful watch and know exactly what I'm talking about 

I'm currently in the process of trying to find someone to install the yobokies sapphire - as my hardlex got pretty beat up in my day in wearing. Enjoy your watch folks


----------



## regder (Jan 12, 2010)

Let me know if you find someone local aand the cost, wouldn't mind upgrading to sapphire too



Zarfilg said:


> I simply have to chime in - I've owned many watches in my day (significantly more expensive) but the sumo has a enigmatic feel/look to it that can only be appreciated in person and on the wrist. It is for me probably the single best bang for the buck out there in terms of divers/utility watches - not that it can't pull of a more formal occasion if you keep it mint.
> 
> In any event, congrats to all who own this wonderful watch and know exactly what I'm talking about
> 
> I'm currently in the process of trying to find someone to install the yobokies sapphire - as my hardlex got pretty beat up in my day in wearing. Enjoy your watch folks


----------



## suginami (May 23, 2010)

After reading this whole thread, I just ordered a Sumo in black from Yobokies with a domed sapphire crystal and the smaller font bezel. I'll post pics when it arrives.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

suginami said:


> After reading this whole thread, I just ordered a Sumo in black from Yobokies with a domed sapphire crystal and the smaller font bezel. I'll post pics when it arrives.


I plan to own one down the road, but I'm definitely going the same route you did. The font on the stock bezel is too big and loud to wear during formal occasions.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

suginami said:


> After reading this whole thread, I just ordered a Sumo in black from Yobokies with a domed sapphire crystal and the smaller font bezel. I'll post pics when it arrives.


Congratulations! I'm definitely keeping an eye on this thread now.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

I own both the blue and the black....recently I swapped the bezel insert out in favor of one of Harold's....I can confirm the subtle change makes a huge impact in the overall good looks of the Sumo. In fact my black sumo seems to get the most wrist time ahead of my others even both my Tunas. Additionally I have a marine master dial and hand set inbound originally with the intention of modding the watch further, but after just changing the bezel, I think the mm300 dial may end up residing in another watch as I'm more than satisfied with the sumo as she sits.
IMHO, the insert gives the watch a more refined and classic look both on bracelet and on a thick NATO


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Dcso211 said:


> I own both the blue and the black....recently I swapped the bezel insert out in favor of one of Harold's....I can confirm the subtle change makes a huge impact in the overall good looks of the Sumo. In fact my black sumo seems to get the most wrist time ahead of my others even both my Tunas . . .


I have to agree. That black Sumo is gorgeous. Amazing what a small change can do.


----------



## Pritch01 (Dec 22, 2009)

Zarfilg said:


> ...but the sumo has a enigmatic feel/look to it that can only be appreciated in person and on the wrist. It is for me probably the single best bang for the buck out there in terms of divers/utility watches - not that it can't pull of a more formal occasion if you keep it mint.


Absolutely! That's why I have the formal blue and the fun orange! (and a BFK for any time). 
I am so happy that I discovered these watches, because I thought that the Tag Heuer Aquaracers were great looking watches before, but too expensive for me...



Dcso211 said:


> ....recently I swapped the bezel insert out in favor of one of Harold's....I can confirm the subtle change makes a huge impact in the overall good looks of the Sumo.


While I agree it looks great, I prefer the the standard bezel without the gloss shine - but each to their own!

I set my Sumos to the same time yesterday for the photo. A day later, they are nearly 5s apart. I'm pretty happy with accuracy of +/-2s a day over two watches.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

carlowus said:


> I did not see this thread before. Here is mine, a little different...


Glad you found the thread, buddy. Excellent shots, thanks for sharing.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Pritch01 said:


> I feel I have now earned the right to post in this thread!
> Here are my two new Sumos (as you can see, with slight modifications):
> 
> View attachment 550025
> ...


I feel the same. I don't think of selling mine at all even though I've ventured into other waters. I know that many members who sell theirs end up returning, too.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

suginami said:


> After reading this whole thread, I just ordered a Sumo in black from Yobokies with a domed sapphire crystal and the smaller font bezel. I'll post pics when it arrives.


I didn't know about this mod. how do I get more information about it?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Pritch01 said:


> Absolutely! That's why I have the formal blue and the fun orange! (and a BFK for any time).
> I am so happy that I discovered these watches, because I thought that the Tag Heuer Aquaracers were great looking watches before, but too expensive for me...
> 
> While I agree it looks great, I prefer the the standard bezel without the gloss shine - but each to their own!
> ...


I agree, the original bezel matches the watch best.

While the Sumo is an excellent watch (I often call it the best watch in its class), your Tags or Omegas are a different league all together.


----------



## suginami (May 23, 2010)

BenL said:


> I didn't know about this mod. how do I get more information about it?


Post #13 above shows a Sumo with the smaller font bezel. It makes the watch look more like a Marine Master IMO.

His website is www.yobokies.com.

He sells parts to mod your watch, along with entire watches, both in stock form and with mods.

Some people apparently ship their watches to him and have him install parts and ship back.

His e-mail is [email protected]


----------



## jlconferido (Mar 24, 2011)

I just got my Sumo and put on Isofrane and now it looks fantastic.









I wish my brother-in-law bought me an orange one. I have two black Sumos.

At fist, I thought that the Spork is much better, but, upon closer inspection the merits of the Sumo stand out taller than the Spork. Now, I like watches that sing tunes slowly rather than one that is instantaneously attractive.

Have a greet week ahead everyone!


----------



## konikonaku (Nov 7, 2011)

register to WUS just to answer the calling









looking for Landmonster in local Seiko Store and stumble to Sumo...google it out...and the rest is history

I own it for a week now & I notice that it run +3minutes/week, is it still normal ??
next mod (maybe) will be Anvil 22mm bracelet from yobokies or isofrane strap for diving

will post proper pic after I dive with Sumo..


----------



## Yellow_Wire (Feb 24, 2011)

Here's mine that I bought from another forum member a while back. Didn't have time to post a picture until now!:-d

The Sumo has been upgraded with a Yobokies sapphire crystal and anvil bracelet.


----------



## skynet (Apr 26, 2011)

Just got a Hammer bracelet from Harold at yobokies. I must say he is quite the professional and very helpful. If you thought about buying anything from him just do it! He'll answer all your questions quickly and ships just as fast. It took lees than a week to get my order from him (and there was a weekend in there too), but I am in Korea right now.

Anyways here's a before and after shot. The Hammer bracelet doesn't have the same finish quality as the stock Sumo bracelet, but you can't really expect that for the price. I think it gives it a more masculine/tool look, what do you think?


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

skynet said:


> Just got a Hammer bracelet from Harold at yobokies. I must say he is quite the professional and very helpful. If you thought about buying anything from him just do it! He'll answer all your questions quickly and ships just as fast. It took lees than a week to get my order from him (and there was a weekend in there too), but I am in Korea right now.
> 
> Anyways here's a before and after shot. The Hammer bracelet doesn't have the same finish quality as the stock Sumo bracelet, but you can't really expect that for the price. I think it gives it a more masculine/tool look, what do you think?
> 
> ...


I think I like the hammer better. +1 on Harold's service.


----------



## konikonaku (Nov 7, 2011)

skynet said:


> Just got a Hammer bracelet from Harold at yobokies. I must say he is quite the professional and very helpful. If you thought about buying anything from him just do it! He'll answer all your questions quickly and ships just as fast. It took lees than a week to get my order from him (and there was a weekend in there too), but I am in Korea right now.
> 
> Anyways here's a before and after shot. The Hammer bracelet doesn't have the same finish quality as the stock Sumo bracelet, but you can't really expect that for the price. I think it gives it a more masculine/tool look, what do you think?


do you have different angle for that shot ?
less watch more bracelet maybe ?
what size bracelet is that ?
I'm considering anvil 22m for Sumo from Harold but your pic bring another brain sels to sparks.. 8-D

what do you mean with "The Hammer bracelet doesn't have the same finish quality as the stock Sumo bracelet"...is it bad ?


----------



## skynet (Apr 26, 2011)

konikonaku said:


> do you have different angle for that shot ?
> less watch more bracelet maybe ?
> what size bracelet is that ?
> I'm considering anvil 22m for Sumo from Harold but your pic bring another brain sels to sparks.. 8-D
> ...


When I say the Hammer doesn't have the same finish as the stock Sumo bracelet I'm talking about the small details. Since the Sumo bracelet was made for the watch the colours (polished and brushed) are an exact match. The edges of the metal are smoother whereas the Hammer's edges are a little sharper (though in no way uncomfortable). The stock bracelet is also a little quieter and just has an overall "tighter" fit and finish. But as I said, the stock bracelet was made for the Sumo which is currently about a $600.00 watch.

All that said, the Hammer bracelet is great and I love the look it gives the watch. It's a 20mm bracelet all around with no taper. The stock bracelet tapers to 18mm at the clasp. Here's a couple more pics to give you a better look at the bracelet. The clasp was the optional 4-hole Seiko clasp.


----------



## Kie4baa5haec (Nov 9, 2011)

The Sumo is a fine watch except IMHO the 20mm lug width should have been 22mm or 24 mm. Also I like wearing my divers on rubber and the gap between strap and case was the deal breaker for me.

So to answer your question, no I will not be re-acquiring a Sumo.

Cheers,
Shannon


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

Checking in 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Precise (Mar 27, 2011)

Beautiful. How much does it weigh without bracelet?

Thank you,

Alan


----------



## maeT1eixol (Nov 17, 2011)

Great photo, and thanks for playing, bro. Hard to tell from the photo - is yours blue or black?

:thanks for your kind words. I think that a nice watch is a nice watch, period. At any price range. I really enjoy the watch. :-!

How long have you had yours?


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

skynet said:


> When I say the Hammer doesn't have the same finish as the stock Sumo bracelet I'm talking about the small details. Since the Sumo bracelet was made for the watch the colours (polished and brushed) are an exact match. The edges of the metal are smoother whereas the Hammer's edges are a little sharper (though in no way uncomfortable). The stock bracelet is also a little quieter and just has an overall "tighter" fit and finish. But as I said, the stock bracelet was made for the Sumo which is currently about a $600.00 watch.
> 
> All that said, the Hammer bracelet is great and I love the look it gives the watch. It's a 20mm bracelet all around with no taper. The stock bracelet tapers to 18mm at the clasp. Here's a couple more pics to give you a better look at the bracelet. The clasp was the optional 4-hole Seiko clasp.
> View attachment 552804
> View attachment 552805


Thanks for the Hammer on Sumo shots.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

BenL said:


> I agree, the original bezel matches the watch best.
> 
> While the Sumo is an excellent watch (I often call it the best watch in its class), your Tags or Omegas are a different league all together.


They're also in a much different price range, though I would take a $600 Sumo over a $800 Tag Formula 1 quartz any day.


----------



## edogg534 (Jul 31, 2011)

jlconferido said:


> I just got my Sumo and put on Isofrane and now it looks fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 551312
> 
> ...


There are some poor people out there that can only afford monsters... if you ever feel generous I'm sure _someone_ would like to have one of your extra sumos (hint, hint) ;-)


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Sumo lume shot after two minutes of sunlight.


----------



## bricem13 (Apr 6, 2010)

Hi all

one question to the orange sumo (and monster) owners: how does the orange of the sumo dial compares to the one of the monster dial ? is it darker / deeper ?

regards,
Brice


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Hi!

I'm thinking of getting a sapphire upgrade for my Sumo. Is it worth it? What kind of sapphire should I choose?

I found this from yobokies:







Thoughts? If I understood correctly, this is a flat sapphire crystal with ar coating and the ar coating is causing the "blue tint", right? Is the blue tint something you see basically every time you look at the watch or is it visible only at a certain position? Will this crystal "disappear" (because of the ar coating) like I have seen on some watches, like the Sinn U1, or does the "total disappearing effect" need some sort of special technique to use, AND if this one does NOT disappear, how strongly does it 'block reflections'?

Then I found "Domed Sumo Sapphire" from 10watches. Thoughts?

So to sum up: is there a big difference between hardlex/sapphire (with both being for example flat and uncoated) OR is the difference coming from the ar coating (assuming there is a difference).

Which one of these would you choose, and why? OR, would you choose/recommend something else?

Whoops, long post! I'm hoping that someone will have my answers! 
And btw, sorry for bad English :-d

Best regards, Elqqqq


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

As far as I am concerned, I wouldn't bother with a crystal change until the original crystal is scratched or chipped to the point where it is bothersome. I just do not see enough value for the money, effort and time involved in the change just for the sake of change. That's my opinion - YMMV.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

I had the Yobokies blue AR sapphire on my first Sumo (previous owner had it installed) and it was pretty much blue all the time. It certainly never disappeared. What's worse, the external AR coating was way easier to scratch than Hardlex, so I ended up with a few little marks that were very easy to see when the AR was reflecting light. I much prefer the Hardlex on my new Sumo and will be happy with it until I scratch it badly enough to warrant replacing it. I believe 10watches.com sells a sapphire without blue external AR coating, and that would the way I go.



elqqqq said:


> Hi!
> 
> I'm thinking of getting a sapphire upgrade for my Sumo. Is it worth it? What kind of sapphire should I choose?
> 
> ...


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

robo21 said:


> As far as I am concerned, I wouldn't bother with a crystal change until the original crystal is scratched or chipped to the point where it is bothersome. I just do not see enough value for the money, effort and time involved in the change just for the sake of change. That's my opinion - YMMV.


This.


----------



## enGiN (Apr 21, 2011)

Hope you like it


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

Engin, nice photos!

Thanks very much for your answers about sapphire uppgrade! I decided not to do it.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

elqqqq said:


> Engin, nice photos!
> 
> Thanks very much for your answers about sapphire uppgrade! I decided not to do it.


I think you made a good decision. Enjoy your Sumo, they really are wonderful watches.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

robo21 said:


> As far as I am concerned, I wouldn't bother with a crystal change until the original crystal is scratched or chipped to the point where it is bothersome. I just do not see enough value for the money, effort and time involved in the change just for the sake of change. That's my opinion - YMMV.


My philosophy is just the opposite. Get a sapphire before the hardlex is overly scratched. Then keep the hardlex as a spare in case the sapphire shatters.
Granted, I do my own work so that does mitigate the cost significantly.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Hoopster said:


> My philosophy is just the opposite. Get a sapphire before the hardlex is overly scratched. Then keep the hardlex as a spare in case the sapphire shatters.
> Granted, I do my own work so that does mitigate the cost significantly.


Interesting, and that is why I said _"YMMV." _I would love to have the skill set to be able to change out crystals, etc., myself. But even so, sapphire crystals themselves are not cheap. :-!


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

I did obtaineth yesterday a new, general purpose rubber strap and, for the general good of the community, do herewith provide photos of said strap installed on Sumo. I find it has a pleasing effect.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Bongo Boy said:


> I did obtaineth yesterday a new, general purpose rubber strap and, for the general good of the community, do herewith provide photos of said strap installed on Sumo. I find it has a pleasing effect.


That does a GREAT job filling the lug gap! What, where, and how much, please?


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

I LOVE my Black Sumo and I love the look of MilSubs. I've been looking to find the right MilSub for my collection with no luck. A 39-40mm case just doesn't do it for me. I almost pulled the trigger on the Steinhart Vintage Military (and I still might). But then I had an idea and finished it today. Very nicely domed sapphire, insert, and hands from Yobokies. The second hand is actually from a Scooby (saved me from having to paint the end of the one from Harold).

Introducing my* MIL-SUMO*...


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

cptdean said:


> That does a GREAT job filling the lug gap! What, where, and how much, please?


Dean, we exchanged PMs but I didn't see your comment re: the lug gap. Note that the lug gap reduction is due to the fact these lugs are shortened considerably and the lug holes re-drilled. The strap won't close the gap much on a stock Sumo--these lug holes are probably a bit more than 2mm closer to the case than stock, if not quite 3mm. Sorry, I didn't know to mention that in our PMs.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Bongo Boy said:


> Dean, we exchanged PMs but I didn't see your comment re: the lug gap. Note that the lug gap reduction is due to the fact these lugs are shortened considerably and the lug holes re-drilled. The strap won't close the gap much on a stock Sumo--these lug holes are probably a bit more than 2mm closer to the case than stock, if not quite 3mm. Sorry, I didn't know to mention that in our PMs.


Ah, gotcha. No worries. I haven't ordered anything yet. Thanks for the info!


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Bongo Boy said:


> Dean, we exchanged PMs but I didn't see your comment re: the lug gap. Note that the lug gap reduction is due to the fact these lugs are shortened considerably and the lug holes re-drilled. The strap won't close the gap much on a stock Sumo--these lug holes are probably a bit more than 2mm closer to the case than stock, if not quite 3mm. Sorry, I didn't know to mention that in our PMs.


PS - I like what you did with the lugs. Looks a bit Spork-ish now.


----------



## Bree (Jun 2, 2007)

got this when it came out... regret not getting the black Sumo as well... o|


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

*Thank you Bongo Boy for posting this in this thread.* Had your caveat only been exchanged through PM's your wonderful lug work, and photos thereof, would have sold a ton of the alleged "gap narrowing" rubber straps. By the way, who makes/sells this strap?



Bongo Boy said:


> Dean, we exchanged PMs but I didn't see your comment re: the lug gap. Note that the lug gap reduction is due to the fact these lugs are shortened considerably and the lug holes re-drilled. The strap won't close the gap much on a stock Sumo--these lug holes are probably a bit more than 2mm closer to the case than stock, if not quite 3mm. Sorry, I didn't know to mention that in our PMs.


----------



## Bongo Boy (Apr 21, 2011)

robo21 said:


> *Thank you Bongo Boy for posting this in this thread.* Had your caveat only been exchanged through PM's your wonderful lug work, and photos thereof, would have sold a ton of the alleged "gap narrowing" rubber straps. By the way, who makes/sells this strap?


The Magic Strap is sold by 'timepiecerepublic' eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices

and by 'q10116' (Chen's Watch) eBay - New & used electronics, cars, apparel, collectibles, sporting goods & more at low prices and I'm sure by many others.

No idea who makes 'em...I'm sure it's some enormous rubber strap making plant in China somewhere. It's quite soft and supple, however, while not being silicone or Italian rubber. Modena may have one very similar. Chen's refers to it as being made of 'PU rubber', which I take to mean polyurethane, as opposed to 'smells foul' (it has no aroma I can detect). About $18 USD.

If anyone needs their Sumo lugs shortened, go ahead and send those Sumos to me and I'll grind 'em off. I need the practice before I buy and mod the '003 model for myself.

I've been negligent in not providing the Wrist Shot...


----------



## heynow00 (Dec 30, 2011)

scottymac said:


> Here's mine along with some relatives. (Only pic I happened to have at hand..)


what is the middle one? is there a Seiko equivalent? i really like the look of the bezel with the rivets!


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

heynow00 said:


> what is the middle one? is there a Seiko equivalent? i really like the look of the bezel with the rivets!


Here you go: http://www.seiyajapan.com/product/O-WZ0351FD/ORIENT-STAR-Automatic-200M-Diver-WZ0351FD.html

And nice pics in here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f74/new-orient-star-200m-diver-162112.html

Oooops wrong link replaced!


----------



## heynow00 (Dec 30, 2011)

im 100% into Seiko but WOW i think i found my next watch!


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Seiko owns Orient. So, in a round about way, you're technically not straying far from the brand.


----------



## Alienivan (Apr 17, 2011)

Reply to the: MIL-SUMO
Absolutly love what you did to your sumo. The hands look much better then the original ( i have two sumo). I have buy (but not installed) a sapphier from Yobokie but could not say if the one you have is less dome. (did you order a ?? special dome crystal).
The bezel insert look like the one from the original Bond Rolex (?? is the quality the same as the original from Seiko).
And did you replace all the part yourself.

For me i am still looking to find a way to get my Sumo with a dial with no date or applied a marker on top of the date ( i dont need the date and hate changing it every month or so.


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Since we're on the topic of Sumo modifications.....here's my newest project. The ultimate poor man's Marinemaster Sumo modded with a very hard to find seiko factory MM300 dial and hands. The bezel insert is one of Harold's (Yobokies) reproductions.
Out of the 3 Sumo's that I own this is definitely my favorite and even though I have a true SBDX001 MM300 inbound from Japan, I can see myself keeping this for daily wear.


----------



## cptdean (Sep 30, 2008)

Dcso211 said:


> Since we're on the topic of Sumo modifications.....here's my newest project. The ultimate poor man's Marinemaster Sumo modded with a very hard to find seiko factory MM300 dial and hands. The bezel insert is one of Harold's (Yobokies) reproductions.
> Out of the 3 Sumo's that I own this is definitely my favorite and even though I have a true SBDX001 MM300 inbound from Japan, I can see myself keeping this for daily wear.


I like that very very very much. Great job!


----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)




----------



## Ranger MAC (Dec 11, 2008)

I have been wearing mine on my omega seamaster rubber and it works pretty well


----------



## Phil Tabor (Dec 17, 2011)

got mine a few days ago


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)




----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice shots, thanks


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Here are couple of mine shots 


































































Sumo on Hirsch Knight


----------



## watchking1 (Jun 12, 2007)

Had mine on Omega rubber but changed that out to mesh.

Best value watch out there right now....


----------



## laahollywood (Sep 15, 2008)

i've got mine on a curved end hirsch which hugs those lugs but i'm thinking of getting the mm300 strap.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

_*GO PATRIOTS*_


----------



## ato316 (Aug 22, 2011)

just joined the club, came back from lunch and found a box from higuchi waiting for me. luckily i still had my tools at my desk from sizing a coworkers bracelet last week.



















on my wrist


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

watchking1 said:


> Had mine on Omega rubber but changed that out to mesh.
> 
> Best value watch out there right now....


I'd have to say 2nd best right now. For about $150 less there's the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver. Head-to-head, it beats the Sumo in every way except lume and a lumed seconds hand.


----------



## subrosa (Dec 2, 2008)

Monocrom said:


> I'd have to say 2nd best right now. For about $150 less there's the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver. Head-to-head, it beats the Sumo in every way except lume and a lumed seconds hand.


I was faced with this as well, went back and forth but a couple of things really sold the sumo for me:

*) ISO diver, kinda cool, kinda pointless
*) Seiko insanity-lume
*) Crown at 4, not too common to see outside of Seiko
*) Dig the bezel design, very unique, not just a clone
*) In-house movement with tons of parts availability 
*) Drilled lugs, which for me is one of the best part of the Monster/Sumo
*) Rather extensive history of making dive watches
*) For whatever reason the cursive "automatic" really makes me think of dive watches of the past.

I really liked the C60, but it had a couple of drawbacks:

*) Non-lumed second hand (albeit I love the trident)
*) Another ETA movement watch, kinda full up on these...
*) The overall design was more "inspired" and less unique to that piece
*) Blue faced dive watches and bezels do it for me more than black
*) Not sure about the waves, I like simple watch faces. 
*) Butterfly clasp bracelet was a no-go for me, and the new bracelet was quoted out at 100+ USD, which puts the watch into Sumo price land

The Sumo has some drawbacks to the SUMO however, but mostly related to a highly replaceable bracelet.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

Can't argue with any of the personal preference aspects you mentioned. 

But would like to point out that unlike an Omega SMP where the waves dominate the dial, the ones on the C60 are indeed very subdued. You can glance at the watch on a very sunny day, and not have a bunch of waves reflecting back into your eyes. (Unlike with the SMP.)


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Nikola, those are great shots. You really captured the mirrored hour markers well which can be hard to do. Shows off the subtle attributes of the Sumo.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I'd have to say 2nd best right now. For about $150 less there's the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver. Head-to-head, it beats the Sumo in every way except lume and a lumed seconds hand.


This is a thread for Sumo owners to show off photos and talk Sumo. Why did you feel the need to bring up that watch here and argue it's merits versus on this thread? How about start a new thread comparing the two, or better yet start an "Official Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver" thread and see how long it takes to go 22 pages. Shouldn't take long if it superior to to the Seiko in every way. Right? I owned a G-Shock Mudman once that was also "better" than my Sumo in every way. Tougher, more accurate, backlight, longer power reserve. Still sold it and will take the Sumo every time. (couldn't resist).

Here are crappy iPhone photos of mine.


----------



## J_Hack (Dec 17, 2008)

Sumo on mesh... I haven't seen this combo yet. It looks really good, if maybe a little blingy.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'd have to say 2nd best right now. For about $150 less there's the Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver. Head-to-head, it beats the Sumo in every way except lume and a lumed seconds hand.


How can watch be a real diver watch and not have lumed seconds hand?  Sorry but that is not good for safety.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dnslater said:


> This is a thread for Sumo owners to show off photos and talk Sumo. Why did you feel the need to bring up that watch here and argue it's merits versus on this thread? How about start a new thread comparing the two, or better yet start an "Official Christopher Ward C60 Trident Pro diver" thread and see how long it takes to go 22 pages.


I'll get that "blindly devoted fan-boy" card to you out right away.

I like the Sumo as well. Love seeing pics of it. Especially high resolution pics that bring out every detail of the model. Still . . . when someone says it's the best bargain out there currently, and I know that's not the case, should I pretend there isn't indeed an excellent alternative at a lower price? Also, who is arguing? Subrosa noticed that my post was simply a response to the notion that the Sumo is the best bargain out there. He then presented some excellent points as to why he disagreed. Wow, what a concept for an internet forum . . . members making points and responding to points made by other members so that others seeing the posts can decide for themselves. I think that's more helpful than just making a broad, sweeping, statement as if it were the truth.

Then again, if this topic is simply "Post pics of your Sumo and only gush about it," perhaps it should be re-named.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

nikola0406 said:


> How can watch be a real diver watch and not have lumed seconds hand?  Sorry but that is not good for safety.


I have to agree that CW dropped the ball on that one aspect of the watch's design.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

all right guys, stop fighting  sorry, just trying to come back to the subject. 

i've got myself a nice blue sumo and... while the blue is just too cool i ran into a problem of not being able to match a good leather strap alternative. i do know of the official seiko premier strap which matches the case, i do know of the curved end hirsch... and i even know about the planet ocean rubber. my problem is i have not really seen one that would REALLY match. 

so however cool (BLUE) Sumo is, this one is a bastard of a nut to crack


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

Monocrom said:


> I'll get that "blindly devoted fan-boy" card to you out right away.
> 
> I like the Sumo as well. Love seeing pics of it. Especially high resolution pics that bring out every detail of the model. Still . . . when someone says it's the best bargain out there currently, and I know that's not the case, should I pretend there isn't indeed an excellent alternative at a lower price? Also, who is arguing? Subrosa noticed that my post was simply a response to the notion that the Sumo is the best bargain out there. He then presented some excellent points as to why he disagreed. Wow, what a concept for an internet forum . . . members making points and responding to points made by other members so that others seeing the posts can decide for themselves. I think that's more helpful than just making a broad, sweeping, statement as if it were the truth.
> 
> Then again, if this topic is simply "Post pics of your Sumo and only gush about it," perhaps it should be re-named.


No offense but there is thread Is Sumo still good value? , this is not it. You should post over there and it would be ok. I don't mind it here, but others do.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

Without doubt there are watches that can offer better value for a less money when comparing to the Seiko SUMO and nobody can't deny this but most of these watches are "manufactured" by micro-brands. Those brands are without history, they are not a real manufacturers and they are here today because of sudden popularity of a mechanical watches, maybe they will be here tomorrow but in two or three years, who knows. In my opinion, when we are talking about watches produced by a real *manufacture* like Seiko, then Sumo is a really hard to beat in price/value category. Sure, it's not perfect and it's not flawless but (again, in my opinion) *SUMO is simply the best watch that is offered in $600 price range*.


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

little_w said:


> all right guys, stop fighting  sorry, just trying to come back to the subject.
> 
> i've got myself a nice blue sumo and... while the blue is just too cool i ran into a problem of not being able to match a good leather strap alternative. i do know of the official seiko premier strap which matches the case, i do know of the curved end hirsch... and i even know about the planet ocean rubber. my problem is i have not really seen one that would REALLY match.
> 
> so however cool (BLUE) Sumo is, this one is a bastard of a nut to crack


Have you tried looking into Di-Modell's straps? Maybe the Chronissimo might look good on it.


----------



## dnslater (Feb 26, 2009)

Monocrom said:


> I'll get that "blindly devoted fan-boy" card to you out right away.
> 
> I like the Sumo as well. Love seeing pics of it. Especially high resolution pics that bring out every detail of the model. Still . . . when someone says it's the best bargain out there currently, and I know that's not the case, should I pretend there isn't indeed an excellent alternative at a lower price? Also, who is arguing? Subrosa noticed that my post was simply a response to the notion that the Sumo is the best bargain out there. He then presented some excellent points as to why he disagreed. Wow, what a concept for an internet forum . . . members making points and responding to points made by other members so that others seeing the posts can decide for themselves. I think that's more helpful than just making a broad, sweeping, statement as if it were the truth.
> 
> Then again, if this topic is simply "Post pics of your Sumo and only gush about it," perhaps it should be re-named.


Sorry if my post came across as slightly hostile, but this is kind of a "blindly devoted fanboy thread". Obviously perception of value is all subjective.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

dnslater said:


> Sorry if my post came across as slightly hostile, but this is kind of a "blindly devoted fanboy thread". Obviously perception of value is all subjective.


Honestly, you do have a good point on both issues. My apologies for overreacting a bit.


----------



## Monocrom (Nov 11, 2010)

little_w said:


> so however cool (BLUE) Sumo is, this one is a bastard of a nut to crack


Perhaps a blue Ostrich strap? I had one on my old kinetic Hamilton Khaki.


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)




----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Cocktail Sumo! :-d


----------



## tibertov (Jan 21, 2011)

Mine


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Sumo with my Saddleback bag.


----------



## v76 (Dec 29, 2009)

Here's mine ...












































Not into big watches or divers, but I really like the Sumo ...


----------



## tanwill (Jun 15, 2010)

Here is mine with the Tsunami.
Both on 6R15 movt.


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

Here is my Black Sumo:




























Capt. Serdal


----------



## don.carleto (Oct 7, 2011)

hi folks ,,
let me in to this club ...

here is mine










and my wrist shot


----------



## Raoul Duke (Jun 11, 2010)




----------



## wtsbfan (May 7, 2010)

Here's mine.


----------



## mount1944 (Jun 1, 2011)

New and proud SUMO owner just checking in...


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

So what's the deal with the Sumo having no crown guard?


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*Finishing up my blue one this week...*


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

m92110 said:


> *Finishing up my blue one this week...*
> 
> View attachment 682088
> 
> ...


Really like the new hands on the Blumo. It looks great on you. Wear it in the best of health.


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

_

















































Diaboliq "Edelweiss" leather strap_


----------



## Dantechno (Aug 16, 2009)

A year ago .... b-)


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)

I can play... Just arrived and waiting on a Super Oyster and bezel insert from Harold.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Arrived yesterday, I'm a happy man! Bracelet needs to be adjusted, also ordered a 22mm Anvil with 20mm fitted links, so for now on 22mm black or khaki velcro:


















Eric


----------



## macleod1979 (Apr 1, 2012)

Very nice! Congrats

-J


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

my just arrived Sumo in stock bracelet; waiting for a 22mm Hammer with Sumo fitted end caps from yobokies "harold"









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Lets wake up this thread. My hammer arrived today. Change the stock SS bracelet.







wrist shot








Still waiting for a MM rubber strap and will post pic once i get it. TFL

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Now that looks killer!! I missed the postman today, found a note I can pick up Harold's package tomorrow: 22mm Anvil is nearby! 

Have a great weekend!

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

I got this in the mailbox from our friendly AD Katsu-san Higuchi














Change the Hammer to rubber







Comfy rubber shoes








TFL HAGWE guys Cheers! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

freedomj said:


> I got this in the mailbox from our friendly AD Katsu-san Higuchi
> View attachment 706517
> 
> View attachment 706518
> ...


Very nice look. I dig it.


----------



## HomeMadeLookingBoutiqueSh (Jan 12, 2012)

^the immediate rerun of that entire series of huge photos... unquote. UNQUOTE NOW! :rodekaart


Anyone here know if on the LE Sumo's, is the date magnifier (cyclops?) removable? Or would the entire crystal need to be replaced? Not seriously considering one, not for the prices I'm seeing initially anyway, just curious more than anything.


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*The family...*


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Nice family portrait Matt. I like your thinking: Find a great watch, get one of each color, and be happy! Life is good.


----------



## charger02 (Apr 28, 2011)

Can a 6.70 inch wrist handle a Sumo? Great pics and I am considering purchasing one as a promotion gift to myself.


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

charger02 said:


> Can a 6.70 inch wrist handle a Sumo? Great pics and I am considering purchasing one as a promotion gift to myself.


Sure it can, mine is 6.75 and the sumo just sit right thanks to the curve lug design. Go to an AD where you can try and see if its right for you. Another pic to give you a size idea; here feasting on some asian buffet. Cheers!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

freedomj said:


> Sure it can, mine is 6.75 and the sumo just sit right thanks to the curve lug design. Go to an AD where you can try and see if its right for you. Another pic to give you a size idea; here feasting on some asian buffet. Cheers!
> 
> View attachment 707199
> 
> ...


If you wanna go to an AD you need to travel to Asia as the Sumo is a JDM. I visites the biggest local AD, he had heard about the Sumo but has never seen one. He loved mine, 7" wrist, and it is absolutely the most comfortable watch in my current collection.

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## audz95 (Mar 10, 2012)

Here's my black sUMo on aftermarket rubber strap. This watch is everything I expected and more... I absolutely love it! I had ordered a custom bezel (small font) from yobokies but now I've changed my mind...I think Im going to keep it with the wide font orig bezel, it suits the overall style better imo. Heres some random pics...


----------



## Karolewskiej (Apr 26, 2011)

my little team here


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)

Would it be normal for the Sumo to have a gap between the SEL and the lug? Im having a little bit of play on the bracelet wonder if ordering a new bracelet will help.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

No, there should't be a gap as you desribed. The SEL does sit a bit lower then the watch itself. 

Eric


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

This morning I tried a Z-22 flat vent strap notched to 20mm on my blue Sumo and am liking the combo.


----------



## fiveohguy (Oct 18, 2009)

MAN, I want a Blue sumo SOOOOOOOO bad , one of these days


----------



## tiha (Jul 15, 2011)

Blue Sumo:









Compared to BFK:


----------



## curt941 (May 3, 2011)




----------



## Greg G (Aug 7, 2011)

My Sumo on a Jurgens NATO band. very comfy and looks great too.


----------



## Thieuster (Jan 22, 2009)

My blue Sumo on a blue nato from eBayer Watchbarn22*com. There's a little scratch on the hardlex, but I will have the hardlex replaced by a AR coated crystal from Rob (monsterwatches.eu)

Menno


----------



## vitruvius (Dec 24, 2011)

*Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*

I just bought my first Sumo from a private seller. But before the purchase I have the nearest Authorized Seiko Sales and Services checked the watch and its documentation. It was perfect. But not until I discover some flaws. Hour marks on 12- and 6-o'clock position seem to be misaligned. I then started to see others Sumo (and other Seiko Prospex products) both in my country's forum and here in WUS. And, IMHO, their 6 o'clock is misaligned. You can see what I meant from tifa's post above (Blue Sumo) and pictures from my country's forum: Black Sumo and Blue Sumo (6 o'clock). Also, I saw, IMHO, a flaw on SBDX001: tintin125's Seiko SBDX001 Review (look at MM300's 12 o'clock lume). Yet no one seem to have problems with that. Is this some kind of normal for Sumo (and Marine Master and other watches in Seiko Prospex line)?

I've provided a picture below showing details about what I'm talking about. I took all efforts to position my camera to minimize perspective effects so that the picture can be as close as an orthographic projection and set the time at 06:00:00 to see how the hands, hour marks, and minute marks are aligned.

*vitruvius*


----------



## gerrylb (Mar 5, 2008)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*

Has anyone tried mounting a Sumo on one o these?









There's a 20mm version, and I'm wondering how a Sumo wears on one.


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

Love the Sumo on a 22mm Anvil










Have a great day!

Eric


----------



## vitruvius (Dec 24, 2011)




----------



## Canuck (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*



vitruvius said:


> I just bought my first Sumo from a private seller. But before the purchase I have the nearest Authorized Seiko Sales and Services checked the watch and its documentation. It was perfect. But not until I discover some flaws. Hour marks on 12- and 6-o'clock position seem to be misaligned. I then started to see others Sumo (and other Seiko Prospex products) both in my country's forum and here in WUS. And, IMHO, their 6 o'clock is misaligned. You can see what I meant from tifa's post above (Blue Sumo) and pictures from my country's forum: Black Sumo and Blue Sumo (6 o'clock). Also, I saw, IMHO, a flaw on SBDX001: tintin125's Seiko SBDX001 Review (look at MM300's 12 o'clock lume). Yet no one seem to have problems with that. Is this some kind of normal for Sumo (and Marine Master and other watches in Seiko Prospex line)?
> 
> I've provided a picture below showing details about what I'm talking about. I took all efforts to position my camera to minimize perspective effects so that the picture can be as close as an orthographic projection and set the time at 06:00:00 to see how the hands, hour marks, and minute marks are aligned.
> 
> *vitruvius*


Are you joking? Even looking at that close up I can barely tell what you're talking about. The hands only line up like that once an hour and only for a second. Don't look at your watch so closely and you'll be fine.


----------



## Greg G (Aug 7, 2011)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*

I was wondering if anyone else thought that post was funny. Griping about the hands being a few thousandths off, but the pic has a huge fingerprint on it.

I think someone needs a digital watch and a polish cloth. :-d


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*

That's my Sumo last picture, it's actually travelling to Seiko Italia to have a new stock dial.

All Harold parts, black date and second hand red tip by Dr.Seiko

My project was also to age the dial and a set of silver plongeur hands (not in the picture) lume but........

.. after the 3rd attempt in the oven (got a really nice brownish colour) I noticed the lume was getting powder, after cleaning I tried to assemble the watch, the lume yet in the indices got lost in the dial and attached in the sapphire.

Don't do that boys









Francesco


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

BenL said:


> I don't have any problems with the case diameter, either! I love the big, bulky 45mm! :-d


Too big for my 6.5" wrists. I wish Seiko made a mid-sized diver with that movement. It's the 6R15, no?


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

Sumo MM300 mod


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

DCOmegafan said:


> Too big for my 6.5" wrists. I wish Seiko made a mid-sized diver with that movement. It's the 6R15, no?


Maybe consider the SARB059 Alpinist. It's not a diver exactly, but it's got the look and size you crave.


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*



vitruvius said:


> I just bought my first Sumo from a private seller. But before the purchase I have the nearest Authorized Seiko Sales and Services checked the watch and its documentation. It was perfect. But not until I discover some flaws. Hour marks on 12- and 6-o'clock position seem to be misaligned. I then started to see others Sumo (and other Seiko Prospex products) both in my country's forum and here in WUS. And, IMHO, their 6 o'clock is misaligned. You can see what I meant from tifa's post above (Blue Sumo) and pictures from my country's forum: Black Sumo and Blue Sumo (6 o'clock). Also, I saw, IMHO, a flaw on SBDX001: tintin125's Seiko SBDX001 Review (look at MM300's 12 o'clock lume). Yet no one seem to have problems with that. Is this some kind of normal for Sumo (and Marine Master and other watches in Seiko Prospex line)?
> 
> I've provided a picture below showing details about what I'm talking about. I took all efforts to position my camera to minimize perspective effects so that the picture can be as close as an orthographic projection and set the time at 06:00:00 to see how the hands, hour marks, and minute marks are aligned.
> 
> *vitruvius*


Yeah, I noticed the same thing with my Sumo after just a few minutes staring at it intently when it first arrived. I have pretty much the exact same flaw, with the indices that you note in your photo. I figured it was a consequence of someone's imperfect hand-application, and so thought of it as a bit charming. That was at least my trick to convince myself it was no big deal...cause really it's not. I won't lie and say that I'd prefer my indices to be 100% perfect though ;-0


----------



## dspaulson (Sep 7, 2009)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*



Canuck said:


> Are you joking? Even looking at that close up I can barely tell what you're talking about. The hands only line up like that once an hour and only for a second. Don't look at your watch so closely and you'll be fine.


I think attention to detail is something that is naturally embraced in the WIS world. Granted, this is a Sumo and not a Grand Seiko we're talking about, but anytime you spend a good chunk of money on a watch, you expect, or at least hope for [visible] perfection. I noticed the same thing with my dial, as I just posted, and I can tell you that it's noticeable to the naked eye without getting out a macro lens or loupe. Still love my Sumo though.


----------



## ethan424 (Jun 25, 2012)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*









Just got my new sumo yesterday. Working on getting the sapphire crystal and bezel insert from Harold. Watch looks even better in person.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*

I posted these on the DWF with some other pics, thought they'd sit right in here also

Climbing the Mt. Sumo








and some cool reflections


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

20mm Isofrane on blue Sumo:


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

The Sumo is a great watch. I have the black and orange, and blue now on order from Seiya this weekend. Having so far worn one for a few days intermittently, I noticed minor scratches on the highly polished side edges. Happens to all shiny watches as soon as you wear them I know.

But, for regular wearers, do a heap of scuff marks tend to build up or is it a good resistant case?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

Joining in with my Yellow Sumo:


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

There's a couple of those yellows on ebay. How many exactly were they limited to?


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

My Yellow Sumo is #652 out of 750, purchased in MBK, Bangkok Thailand for around $1300 last December


----------



## ryanveater (Mar 27, 2012)




----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

My Blue sumo says hi to all.
I just changed the crystal to sapphire and did a pressure test. She passed


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

ditoy_eagle said:


> Joining in with my Yellow Sumo:


The lume and colour are very nice!

Wear it in the best of health, Kababayan . . .

Capt. Serdal


----------



## serdal23 (May 15, 2011)

nav said:


> View attachment 753697
> 
> My Blue sumo says hi to all.
> I just changed the crystal to sapphire and did a pressure test. She passed


An excellent and very clear foto. What is the depth?

Capt. Serdal


----------



## Ottovonn (Dec 9, 2011)

nav said:


> View attachment 753697
> 
> My Blue sumo says hi to all.
> I just changed the crystal to sapphire and did a pressure test. She passed


Very impressive shot!


----------



## DPflaumer (May 12, 2010)

Bah I wish I had the money for a Sumo. My wife and I were really hoping to have jobs by now.


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

Tks. I reminded my dive buddy to take that shot for me. Was only down at about 15 metres at the shallows hoping to catch a glismp of the mantas . But not so lucky that day.


----------



## Nono01 (Dec 20, 2007)

nav said:


> View attachment 753697
> 
> My Blue sumo says hi to all.
> I just changed the crystal to sapphire and did a pressure test. She passed


WOW! Great shoot! What camera did you use?


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

My buddy 's Canon G12.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

nav said:


> View attachment 753697
> 
> My Blue sumo says hi to all.
> I just changed the crystal to sapphire and did a pressure test. She passed


Is that the BFK stock rubber on it? Looks great!


----------



## nav (Mar 3, 2008)

Torrid said:


> Is that the BFK stock rubber on it? Looks great!


Sorry I am not sure if thats BFK stock rubber. But thats original Seiko 20mm rubber the shop has available apart from the marine master rubber.


----------



## jkchua (Jul 19, 2008)

My sumo is finally out of the box!!! Bought this last november 2011 and has seen wrist time yet. I bought an anvil for days back and got it earlier.

Awesome! (thanks Mario)

















I was thinking twice on installing the anvil coz it would mean my tuna would have to take a back seat for a while which i have been wearing 3 weeks now 









Well, i haven't adjusted the bracelet of the anvil yet coz my micro screwdriver has a broken tip (been using it to hammer down bracelet pins) so the sumo will have to wait till i bring it to a watchmaker 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dex_Ter (Sep 11, 2011)

Love my BLUEMO even more after seeing this pic. Great Shot Mate !


----------



## debito (Nov 13, 2011)

I've joined the club!







Orange on orange action.


----------



## ditoy_eagle (Oct 14, 2010)

More Thailand LE Sumos:


































Along with my Thailand LE Snow Monster:


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Playing around I ended up to bleach the insert of my Sumo. Not bad by my opinion.
I have also to fit some silver plongeur hands C3 lume I have in a drawer.
Then I think is finished.
A vintage leather strap shouldn't be bad.
Keep you up dated ;-)


----------



## Ftzprfctly (Jul 25, 2012)

Just got mine. Absolutely love it!


----------



## Jevansent (Dec 12, 2011)

Had mine for 5 months now and still my favorite one to wear. Paired up with the popular Di-Modell Chronissimo leather strap and Axel Jost DF5 Deployant. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ditoy_eagle said:


> More Thailand LE Sumos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Woah, I've never seen those before! Available only in Thailand?


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Just arrived yesterday a "blumo"..


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

My Blue one:


----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

Silversurfer7 said:


> Just arrived yesterday a "blumo"..
> View attachment 840566
> 
> 
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Docrwm (Feb 10, 2006)




----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Been waiting to bump this thread for a long time...














Tiny crab, palladium ring, and Marine Master upgrade:







Got it in Hong Kong and can confirm you can get it new there cheaper than any place online, Yodobashi, and Bic in Japan. I think I've only seen one cheaper FS used here (orange model).
Almost got hooked by a Yodabashi "special discount" OS300 when I was there, but couldn't justify paying more than double the Sumo for it (I don't saturation dive and already bought the MM clasp). Very nice watch though with a thick well-like crystal. The salesman said they were pushing it for a new Orient to come out in October...
Edit: Actually, looking at the recent Sumo FS threads here, the price wasn't too far off from a used one.


----------



## myke (Jan 19, 2012)

here is a pic of my sumo i got a few days ago from a ebay supplier in japan. i brought it to my watch maker and we opened to check the movement. it is the real deal and a good price, the only puzzling thing is it didnt have the proper orange border prospex box. when i contacted the seller they said that seiko does not put the sumo in the orange boxes anymore and that was it. anyone have any thoughts on this. it is a beautiful watch.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

myke said:


> here is a pic of my sumo i got a few days ago from a ebay supplier in japan. i brought it to my watch maker and we opened to check the movement. it is the real deal and a good price, the only puzzling thing is it didnt have the proper orange border prospex box. when i contacted the seller they said that seiko does not put the sumo in the orange boxes anymore and that was it. anyone have any thoughts on this. it is a beautiful watch.


Hmm... Mine came in a yellow/black Prospex box inside a white Prospex box.


----------



## JFLUX13 (May 11, 2010)

Blumo with sapphire crystal and BoR bracelet from Yobokies.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

JFLUX13 said:


> Blumo with sapphire crystal and BoR bracelet from Yobokies.


That's a combo I haven't seen yet! Changes up the look a lot, but still looks very clean.


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)

Had mine right at 3 years now. Still running about -2 or -3 per day. When you buy quality you don't regret it.


----------



## Libraio (Sep 9, 2012)

*Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*









Received mine last week and except for last Saterday I've been wearing it ever since. This thread is one of the reasons I pulled the trigger on a watch I've never seen live before so it's only right for me to post a couple of pictures and musings as well.









This is the prettiest watch I've ever owned. It's finished so good, and all the little details are just ace. It's lost 1 (one) second over the last week (alternating between resting face-up and crown-up at night). It looks great on the bracelet and also very good on a Nato. I'm looking into a Gasgasbones strap as well. Even though it is a big watch it doesn't weare large at all. I've got slim wrists (17cm/ 6.7') and it looks great. Enough ramblings from me, some more pictures.

































So thanks everone who posted info and pictures on this thread and thanks to Chino Watch for the lightning fast service and shipping! 
Now, Blue or Orange for my next watch...;-)


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

*Re: Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*

Yours looks great Libraio! Very nicely proportioned and has helped boost my excitement for the one I ordered today.

It'll be by far my most expensive watch, so I'm going to wait to see if I get hit with import duty and if I don't then I'll spend that "saved" money on getting an Anvil bracelet from Yobokies. Can't wait.


----------



## elqqqq (Apr 17, 2011)

I've had mine for a little over a year now. Still loving it!

I took some pics when I was driving around couple of day ago:


----------



## vitruvius (Dec 24, 2011)

mew88 said:


> Would it be normal for the Sumo to have a gap between the SEL and the lug? Im having a little bit of play on the bracelet wonder if ordering a new bracelet will help.


It's normal. Mine does that too.

But, still, it is a shame that the bracelet doesn't fit perfectly to the lug especially on watches at Sumo's price range.


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*



Libraio said:


> View attachment 848484
> 
> 
> Received mine last week and except for last Saterday I've been wearing it ever since. This thread is one of the reasons I pulled the trigger on a watch I've never seen live before so it's only right for me to post a couple of pictures and musings as well.


love the watch|>
love the pic|>
and love all the Daniel Silva novels|>


----------



## Medphred (May 29, 2011)

*Re: Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*

Met with Lee (lml999) last weekend and after a smooth transaction I'm happy to have a Sumo in my collection:-!


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*

A little leather action to lighten it up (the weight):


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Seiko SBDC001 Black Sumo March 2012*

Sumo on custom leather:


----------



## Silversurfer7 (Apr 7, 2011)

Willieboy said:


> Outstanding!


thanks, Mr. Bill


----------



## thekitkatshuffler (Jul 23, 2012)

I haven't had it resized yet but thought I'd get a picture up sharpish of my newly acquired Sumo.

I have to say I wasn't 100% sure about it when I ordered it online, because different pictures make it look so different in terms of the colour of the lumed hands and the size in relation to the strap. But as soon as I took it out of the box I loved it. It's incredibly well balanced, the bezel is top notch and even better than the already impressive BFK's bezel, plus the bracelet seems absolutely fine to me.


----------



## seehoo (May 24, 2009)




----------



## Willieboy (Dec 10, 2007)

*Re: Here's mine*

I'd wanted a Sumo for 2-3 years and finally bought one. This is one classy timepiece me thinks:


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

I have my Sumo since a good week, bought for a good price while on a trip in Japan. Yes, it looks and feels great, but even so I am a bit frustrated: mine is around one minute per day slow, really annoying, after a few days the difference becomes irritating. Am I theonly one with this experience? My cheaper automatic Seikos run noticeably more precise.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*



MrDagon007 said:


> I have my Sumo since a good week, bought for a good price while on a trip in Japan. Yes, it looks and feels great, but even so I am a bit frustrated: mine is around one minute per day slow, really annoying, after a few days the difference becomes irritating. Am I theonly one with this experience? My cheaper automatic Seikos run noticeably more precise.


Yes, I hear you loud and clear. My Sumo runs slow too, about 15 seconds a day. I am somewhat new to Seiko automatics but I think this is normal from what I have read on this and other forums. Apparently, the esthetic beauty of the Seiko auto both inside and outside are supposed to outweigh the accuracy. I get it but, like you, I would prefer a more precise timepiece.

On the other hand my Citizen Air Diver PMX56-2811 keeps impeccable time, is wonderful to look at, wears like skin (I hardly know I am wearing it) and is a great diver. The Air diver gains about a second a month.

I still like the Sumo, when I put the watch on I mentally prepare myself to relax about the inaccuracy. ;-)


----------



## thomms (Sep 2, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

checking in!
my new sumo twins!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Just got mine last Friday. Love it!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Hello, New guy here. Just wanted to say that i've been visiting this site for a while and decieded to quit lurking and get on board. Just pulled the trigger on a BLUMO, could not take it anymore. If it's a good as you all state,it shall be a great new member of my Seiko family! Hope i did this right!!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

IT'S ARRIVED!! Sumo arrived from oversea's in 5 days. Unbelievable quick shipping! Wasn't even thinking it would be here before the Holiday. What a awesome surprise. Hasn't let my wrist since! Totally impressed, might be time to look for a black one! I think it's a better piece than the aquaracer that i parted with some time ago. Very happy for tripping over this thread, and thanks for all the information within!


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



MrDagon007 said:


> I have my Sumo since a good week, bought for a good price while on a trip in Japan. Yes, it looks and feels great, but even so I am a bit frustrated: mine is around one minute per day slow, really annoying, after a few days the difference becomes irritating. Am I the only one with this experience? My cheaper automatic Seikos run noticeably more precise.


As an update, meanwhile my Sumo was calibrated by the Singaporean service centre and it is now impressively precise, i should do a proper measurement but it looks like it is now less than two secondes per day off, very good !
So that nagging frustration about an otherwise very fine watch is now a thing of the past.

Still there are two things that could be (even) better:

- the bezel number font is really too bold, a thinner font would look cleaner, more ageless. Perhaps this yobokies soecialist could help me there?
- also the dial could be a deeper black so that the lumenescent hour dots and the hands "pop 9ut" more. Te stock model deial is rather a very dark grey than a real deep black.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*



MrDagon007 said:


> As an update, meanwhile my Sumo was calibrated by the Singaporean service centre and it is now impressively precise, i should do a proper measurement but it looks like it is now less than two secondes per day off, very good !
> So that nagging frustration about an otherwise very fine watch is now a thing of the past.
> 
> Still there are two things that could be (even) better:
> ...


I am surprised that you haven't already done a "proper measurement" since this was such an annoyance for you. Curious as to what the watchmakers are charging for calibrating the Sumo.

Yobokies does have a bezel insert that is similar in font to the Spork assuming that is what you are looking for.


----------



## MrDagon007 (Sep 24, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



robo21 said:


> I am surprised that you haven't already done a "proper measurement" since this was such an annoyance for you. Curious as to what the watchmakers are charging for calibrating the Sumo.
> 
> Yobokies does have a bezel insert that is similar in font to the Spork assuming that is what you are looking for.


Hi, it was free at the Seiko service centre in Singapore, as the watch was covered by Seiko's international warranty.
regarding proper measurement, i still have to compare over a 24 hour period, repeated a few days, against an atomic watch app on my iphone, but based on a quick test of a roughly 10 hours time span, it is now largely accurate enough.

yes, it was an annoyance before, around 1 min 20 sec per day slow, that was too inaccurate, in fact i even missed a train in japan because of it.

does someone else next to me agree that the black of the dial would ideally be a deeper black?


----------



## mcgoo7 (Apr 8, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

I'm really liking mine !
I picked up a well loved one then added a MKII dial. Yobokies hands, sapphire , 22mm anvil bracelet and insert .

James


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Got my blue sumo weeks ago, now waiting yobokies harold to sent me the end cap for the hammer bracelet, he deliverd the wrong cap link so have to wait till it arrived and post my shots here..the original 20mm bracelet really look bit odd for such a big watch,so had to order 22mm bracelet mod link to fit in my sumo.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Man this thread is trouble, the new Blumo wasn't enough! Found a Sumo on the WFS thread and had to pull the trigger. Came on a Anvil from Harold and I'm really impressed> May have to order a Hammer for the Blumo. The only one i'm missing is the orange but just dosn't seem to grab me yet. What have i gotten in too!!!!


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

My Sumo's off to the watchmaker after it fell to a stone floor. It runs fast and palm slaps have not remedied the situation. Stupid me o| I put the watch in the leg pocket of my wetsuit to be able take it off after a dive and did not put the watch back on the wrist after I got the sleeves off.


----------



## Brendan12 (Mar 18, 2012)

melfiz said:


> Got my blue sumo weeks ago, now waiting yobokies harold to sent me the end cap for the hammer bracelet, he deliverd the wrong cap link so have to wait till it arrived and post my shots here..the original 20mm bracelet really look bit odd for such a big watch,so had to order 22mm bracelet mod link to fit in my sumo.


This is exactly why I am hesitant to get a Marine Master 300. Why must Seiko use only 20mm bracelet?!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

Brendan12 said:


> This is exactly why I am hesitant to get a Marine Master 300. Why must Seiko use only 20mm bracelet?!


i thought marine master 300 is also 20mm lug size? only the tuna jdm series is 22mm lug size,correct me if i were wrong..:think:


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Willieboy said:


> I'd wanted a Sumo for 2-3 years and finally bought one. This is one classy timepiece me thinks:


Glad you finally got it, congrats!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Received mine a few days ago...impressive watch!


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*

Nice shots Merl, you captured the depth of the blue very nicely.


----------



## Boenna_69 (Nov 10, 2012)

Bought this from Yobokies... Harold is at true gentleman, and a pleasure to deal with... Plus, his BoR bracelet complements the watch perfectly...










I think it looks good with the Isofrane as well...


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

robo21 said:


> Nice shots Merl, you captured the depth of the blue very nicely.


Thank you Robo for the nice words!


----------



## gtxtom (Jan 28, 2012)

I got my Sumo today! Shipped from Seiya on Monday and got it at lunch today! I must say, it's not as huge as everyone complains about. My wrist is ~6.25" (pretty flat) and it fits just fine. Very fine watch. Now to find a strap to use ...

Taken next to my 7548 that I wore into work today.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

Boenna_69 said:


> Bought this from Yobokies... Harold is at true gentleman, and a pleasure to deal with... Plus, his BoR bracelet complements the watch perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The BoR looks especially nice on the orange. Great combo!


----------



## robr1957 (Jan 8, 2013)

Mine is with customs at the moment bought from japan so hopefully get it by the weekend I will post so photos soon .


----------



## Chronoslim (May 11, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*

Here's my sumo! Bought from a user here.









It sure is a nice watch! It's keeping time within 4 secs per day, and hasn't left my wrist since I got it. Thanks wilmotrogers!


----------



## ciscopro2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

New member here. I just want to say I love the look of this watch. Price is pretty reasonable too. I am actively looking for one. Where do you guys get yours from brand new? My quick research in the sales forum, these seem to go about $400-450 pre-owned. Does that sound about right?


----------



## piumach (Sep 6, 2010)

gtxtom said:


> I got my Sumo today! Shipped from Seiya on Monday and got it at lunch today! I must say, it's not as huge as everyone complains about. My wrist is ~6.25" (pretty flat) and it fits just fine. Very fine watch. Now to find a strap to use ...
> 
> Taken next to my 7548 that I wore into work today.


This one look very nice!

https://www.watchuseek.com/attachme...prospex-sbdc005-sumo-some-photos-dsc00152.jpg


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ciscopro2000 said:


> New member here. I just want to say I love the look of this watch. Price is pretty reasonable too. I am actively looking for one. Where do you guys get yours from brand new? My quick research in the sales forum, these seem to go about $400-450 pre-owned. Does that sound about right?


Welcome!

I'd almost say you can get a new one for those prices, if you shop around.


----------



## Dsaat (May 6, 2011)

New one doesn't come cheaper then around $540 these days


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I have a question for the Sumo lovers. 

I own a SKX007, and a couple of other watches (read my signature), but I like diver watches the most. My dream watch is a Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. I recently decided to save for this (would take me two years, because my fiance won't let me spend more of our budget :-/), but now I have a lust/need for a watch in between classes, and the Sumo is on my mind, like 24/7 right now. 

My fiance think that they all look the same (and honestly they do if you haven't spent a couple of hours on WUS), but I really want to justify buying a Sumo, so I thought I would buy a blue, because then it wouldn't be too close to the SKX007.

I'm kinda afraid that if I buy the Sumo I won't wear my SKX007, and later when I finally get my grail I won't wear the Sumo.

If I buy it blue there is a chance that I can still rotate between my SKX007 and the Sumo, and later the PO and the Sumo... Right? 

Honestly, I don't just want enablement, I want true opinions. Anyone here also SKX owners?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

To the Blumo owners. Are the blue just as versatile as the black dial version? Both for dressing up and down? Does it limit the color choices of clothings compared to the black?


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> I have a question for the Sumo lovers.
> 
> I own a SKX007, and a couple of other watches (read my signature), but I like diver watches the most. My dream watch is a Omega Seamaster Planet Ocean. I recently decided to save for this (would take me two years, because my fiance won't let me spend more of our budget :-/), but now I have a lust/need for a watch in between classes, and the Sumo is on my mind, like 24/7 right now.
> 
> ...


Funny, I ordered a blue Sumo just the other night. I ordered blue for nearly the same reason. I have a black 007. While the 007, sumo, MM300 and MM600 all have a similar style to them, they're obviously all very different to us. But the fact that they have a similar style is why I decided to go blue over black when ordering the Sumo. Variety. I can guarantee, just because I have the Sumo, I will not wear my 007 less. My 007 is my baby. I also love the PO's and hope to own one at some point. But even if I had a PO, I'd still wear and love my Seiko's just as much as I do now.


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

I have an SKX009 blue with red/blue bezel, spork a black dialled diver and a black sumo. That doesn't keep me from getting the bluemo. It's as casual as it can go with my rugged attire most of the time. Here is a scan to add fuel to the fire 😁


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

I have a similar situation in that I own the SKX173 (very much like the 007), and the orange Sumo. I love, and wear them both in regular rotation. I hope someday to attain a MM300, but may grab a black Sumo in the meantime because I'm so impressed with the versatility of the orange I have. Bottom line: you simply have to own a Sumo at some point, they represent tremendous value and have achieved iconic status. I think the blue would suit your needs perfectly.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> Funny, I ordered a blue Sumo just the other night. I ordered blue for nearly the same reason. I have a black 007. While the 007, sumo, MM300 and MM600 all have a similar style to them, they're obviously all very different to us. But the fact that they have a similar style is why I decided to go blue over black when ordering the Sumo. Variety. I can guarantee, just because I have the Sumo, I will not wear my 007 less. My 007 is my baby. I also love the PO's and hope to own one at some point. But even if I had a PO, I'd still wear and love my Seiko's just as much as I do now.


Thanks 

I have different style watches so I get to wear them all depending on my clothing and the occasion etc. but still, I have a favorite amongst those, that I choose most of the time.

Do you guys who have many watches force yourself to wear them all regularly? I guess there is a reason why the sales corner is so busy, you can only have a limited number of watches that you actually wear occasionally.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

Boenna_69 said:


> Bought this from Yobokies... Harold is at true gentleman, and a pleasure to deal with... Plus, his BoR bracelet complements the watch perfectly...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

I can officially contribute


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



brett kenny said:


> i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??
> 
> especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon after purchase


The resale is so high, that you can order one to see if you like it. I'd say the rate of experimental purchases is very high for this watch. I'd also bet that the rate of keeping vs. flipping is very high.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

gtxtom said:


> I got my Sumo today! Shipped from Seiya on Monday and got it at lunch today! I must say, it's not as huge as everyone complains about. My wrist is ~6.25" (pretty flat) and it fits just fine. Very fine watch. Now to find a strap to use ...
> 
> Taken next to my 7548 that I wore into work today.
> 
> View attachment 929986


I would recommend the MM300 strap. I rotate it with the stock bracelet with the MM ratcheting clasp. I think I might even slightly prefer the strap over the bracelet.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

nikola0406 said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is the nicest Sumo on leather combo I've ever seen! Seems like this strap does a pretty good job (compared to some other straps) of filling in the lug gap. Makes me want to pick up a darker version for my blue Sumo.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Benny P said:


> This is the nicest Sumo on leather combo I've ever seen! Seems like this strap does a pretty good job (compared to some other straps) of filling in the lug gap. Makes me want to pick up a darker version for my blue Sumo.


I would like to see a wrist shot with this strap please.


----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

Mine with the Nato s.










Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2009)

Here's mine on timefactors nato strap 

View attachment 985996


---
sent from my htc mobile using tt


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)

robo21 said:


> I would like to see a wrist shot with this strap please.


Here you go...strap is just fantastic, very very comfortable, and diaboliq is superb craftsman and genuine nice guy. 
View attachment 986164
View attachment 986165


----------



## revilino (Feb 25, 2013)

I really want to share my sumo pics, but i dunno how to upload photos using tablet...there isnt any icon to attach or upload photos yah...


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Very nice guys! I was looking for wrist shots to better determine how much gap was showing on the wrist with various straps. Thank you.


----------



## bhoboo (Feb 15, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Anyone could spare 1 - 2 seiko sumo links for its SS bracelet?Hello I have a Seiko sumo SBDC003. My bracelet is a bit tight and I am wondering if someone could spare a couple links for its SS bracelet?

I would greatly appreciate and will pay for the links. Thank you!

Some ideas for getting those are also welcome!​


----------



## Steelhead (Jan 30, 2011)

New arrival:

View attachment 989896


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Steelhead said:


> New arrival:
> 
> View attachment 989896


She WILL be mine, some day, oh yeah, she will be mine..


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

New to me. 
View attachment 991971

View attachment 991973


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

View attachment 991974

This is mine with yobokies bracelet 22mm...


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

My bluemo on MM strap

View attachment 992181


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Hi all,

I have a bracelet I wanna try with the Sumo. Problem is this can only take normal springbars. I know this will fit the end links of the original Sumo bracelet but my concern is how the end links are going to fit the case. 

Will regular springbars make the end links too loose? Is there any way I can make this work using regular bars?

Thanks in advance!

lorsban



Sent from my GT-N7100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## n707jt (Mar 6, 2013)

Hi guys! Just placed an order for a SBDC001 Black Sumo from Higuchi. I should receive it here in Singapore shortly! Will post pictures then!


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Hi folks,

warm greeting from the sunny country, Indonesia..
Here's my black sumo, my first automatic Seiko Diver.
Just own it for a week...and now planning to trade with a blue sumo, LOL..


----------



## n707jt (Mar 6, 2013)

Hello from Singapore! Received my package from Higuchi today. I shall let the pictures do the talking... so here goes...









My package came in an additional bag. Apparantly this is how they tag parcels that are subjected to tax.





































Some gifts from Katsu-san. A very nice gesture!























































A quick question... is this how the date wheel rotate? On my swiss watches, you will never see the date wheel move like it does in the Sumo as it approaches a new day (12am)


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

Sold it to fund MM300. My Blumos has seen action for real...


----------



## ciscopro2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

"A quick question... is this how the date wheel rotate? On my swiss watches, you will never see the date wheel move like it does in the Sumo as it approaches a new day (12am)"

Yup, this is normal. My Sumo does the same thing around 11pm. I first thought it was strange, but then I read on another thread that it is a "feature" on these Japanese movements. 

Congrats! Love the Sumos.


----------



## ciscopro2000 (Jan 30, 2013)

Here is my Black Sumo.
View attachment 1000892


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Sold it to fund MM300. My Blumos has seen action for real...


That's what I'm talkin' about! Pretty rarely see the Sumo in action. Actually, this is probably the first I've seen of that.


----------



## ivan_seawolf (Sep 25, 2008)

My friend lent me his Monster to do some Scuba shots as well... (I apologize in advance for "stealing" the thread away from Sumo but I don't know where else to put these. Mods. feel free to remove my post and place it in the appropriate thread.) 
Anyway... This is my friends Monster. This is his only watch and he uses it everyday. He does a lot of construction and the watch takes some serious beating. But, on this dive it was just awesome! Excellent visibility!! After he was done with his discovery dive I went to 25 meters to take some shots and this is the result.
















Here it is visible really well


----------



## cold_beer839 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sumo Master


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ivan_seawolf said:


> My friend lent me his Monster to do some Scuba shots as well... (I apologize in advance for "stealing" the thread away from Sumo but I don't know where else to put these. Mods. feel free to remove my post and place it in the appropriate thread.)
> Anyway... This is my friends Monster. This is his only watch and he uses it everyday. He does a lot of construction and the watch takes some serious beating. But, on this dive it was just awesome! Excellent visibility!! After he was done with his discovery dive I went to 25 meters to take some shots and this is the result.
> 
> 
> ...


No problem, buddy. After all, the Monster is the Sumo's little cousin. Excellent shots, thanks for sharing them.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

ivan_seawolf said:


> Sold it to fund MM300. My Blumos has seen action for real...


Kudos man. We don't see much of that!


----------



## Libraio (Sep 9, 2012)

*Sumo on GasGasBones BRV3*

Just received this strap in the mail. GasGasBones BRV3 strap in black on my black Sumo.

View attachment 1009788


View attachment 1009790


Just a couple of quick pictures with crappy indoor lighting. Strap is beautifull and very comfy. I'll post some more inspired pics after the weekend.

Libraio


----------



## Stockegsix (Feb 27, 2013)

*Re: Sumo on GasGasBones BRV3*

I just got my Sumo a few days ago from a Fellow WUS member. It came with the OEM bracelet as well as a Yobokies BOR. 
View attachment 1010205

View attachment 1010206


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Libraio said:


> Just received this one in the mail. GasGasBones BRV3 strap in black.
> 
> View attachment 1009788
> 
> ...


Congrats, my friend, and welcome to the club!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Stockegsix said:


> I just got my Sumo a few days ago from a Fellow WUS member. It came with the OEM bracelet as well as a Yobokies BOR.
> View attachment 1010205
> 
> View attachment 1010206


OEM bracelet is still my preference, but to each his own. Enjoy to the max, buddy.


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I like the BOR on the sumo. Nicest combo I have seen on the Sumo, makes it look and work like a watch that costs 10x more.


----------



## Libraio (Sep 9, 2012)

BenL said:


> Congrats, my friend, and welcome to the club!


Thanks BenL, but only the strap is a new addition, the Sumo has been on my wrist since september last year ;-). I've edited my post to make this clear.

Libraio


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Libraio said:


> Thanks BenL, but only the strap is a new addition, the Sumo has been on my wrist since september last year ;-). I've edited my post to make this clear.
> 
> Libraio


Ah, my mistake then. Thanks for sharing anyhow.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Wow i can't believe i just went through all 62 pages! And boy is this thread trouble..... I need to control myself really hard cos i need to buy my Tuna first before getting the Sumo and it'll be quite sometime later before i actually buy one.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

ditoy_eagle said:


> More Thailand LE Sumos:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:-!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

That is one sweeet line-up! Thought i had all the flavors but it looks like i have 2 more to find! Those LE Sumo's Rock!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

CWBYTYME said:


> That is one sweeet line-up! Thought i had all the flavors but it looks like i have 2 more to find! Those LE Sumo's Rock!


I have never seen those, either. Those look really cool, and I can imagine how that would look during camping!


----------



## melfiz (Aug 15, 2008)

CWBYTYME said:


> That is one sweeet line-up! Thought i had all the flavors but it looks like i have 2 more to find! Those LE Sumo's Rock!


 This limited thailand sumo is twice the price of a brand new normal version sumo on bracelet at launch, no matter the turquoise or yellow dial ones is selling at high premium in thailand...correct me if i were wrong.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

If you noticed, the yellow and turquoise ones has a date magnifier. Something for mods to consider if they wanna change their crystal.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

View attachment 1018561
View attachment 1018562
View attachment 1018564


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1018561
> View attachment 1018562
> View attachment 1018564


Are my eyes deceiving me or are the hands in the first pic green and in the other two yellow?


----------



## freedomj (May 14, 2010)

R.Palace said:


> Are my eyes deceiving me or are the hands in the first pic green and in the other two yellow?


It must be the reflection from the colored platform to the hands of the sumo.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

freedomj said:


> It must be the reflection from the colored platform to the hands of the sumo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


He's right. Those hands are sivler, so they reflects like a mirror.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

sarasate said:


> He's right. Those hands are sivler, so they reflects like a mirror.


That's badass! Any mods done to your sumo?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

freedomj said:


> It must be the reflection from the colored platform to the hands of the sumo.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk HD


That's a cool effect, nonetheless. Just gave me some photography ideas.


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1018561
> View attachment 1018562
> View attachment 1018564


What size is your wrist? Mine is 6.6-6.75 inch and I have 10 links in with a Marinemaster clasp.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Hmmm I know that's a blue Sumo, but that second picture looks black, and the yellow reflection looks cool. That would be a cool model if it came black with yellow trimmings  I probably wouldn't buy it or wear it, but it would be cool to look at.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Not much creativity here. Just very basic simple shots.



















When I got my Sumo about a month ago, I didn't expect it to look the way it does. I just wanted, basically the next step up from the SKX007. The angles and shape of the case. The mix between brushed and polished finishes. It makes the watch so interesting from varying angles. While the bracelet isn't amazing quality (certainly not bad), it's very nice looking. The polished stripes going down the sides of the center link sets it off. Though, I'm not a fan of the divers clasp. I'm considering an MM30o upgrade clasp. I meant to take a picture of the caseback, but I love the brushed finish of the caseback on the Sumo. I'm still amazed Seiko doesn't charge more for this watch.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

Torrid said:


> What size is your wrist? Mine is 6.6-6.75 inch and I have 10 links in with a Marinemaster clasp.


Well, mine is tiny with 6.25 inches, as you may guess based on the size of the bracelet.


----------



## sarasate (Jul 14, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> That's badass! Any mods done to your sumo?


Nope, it's all original. BTW, the theme of the pictures seems to be a "rainbow."


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

sarasate said:


> View attachment 1018561
> View attachment 1018562
> View attachment 1018564


Hey anybody adventurous enough to try using either yellow, orange or "bright" red colour strap on their Blumo? It may work out well from looking at the pic here.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Hey anybody adventurous enough to try using either yellow, orange or "bright" red colour strap on their Blumo? It may work out well from looking at the pic here.


The Blumo has been seen around here with orange rubber and orange NATO which IMO looks really good. There are pics of it somewhere on WUS. When I get my Blumo I consider buying a blue and a orange NATO.

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Double post


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

Checking in...
























































Cheers,
Chris

Shots of Thoughts: Watch Review: Seiko Sumo Scuba Divers Watch ref. SBDC001


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

chrislang said:


> Shots of Thoughts: Watch Review: Seiko Sumo Scuba Divers Watch ref. SBDC001


Excellent write up, Chris.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

chrislang said:


> Checking in...
> 
> View attachment 1025747
> 
> ...


Great review and great photos!!!

Sent from my iPhone


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Q & D lume shot.


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> Excellent write up, Chris.


Thanks Hiro1963!


----------



## chrislang (Jun 21, 2009)

Thanks bjoernbertelsen!


----------



## Rhythm Machine (Feb 3, 2013)

Good morning from sunny Indonesia,
Have an orange rockin tuesday folks, let's rise and shine significantly. 
May the force of this juicy orange be with you!!!


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

just ordered my first seiko, a BLUMO!

now the wait begins.

I ordered it with the MM300 clasp...Anyone have any experience installing this? Is it easy?


----------



## n707jt (Mar 6, 2013)

Something to keep the thread going!


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

I am now lusting after a black-dialed Sumo.
I truly hate* each and every one of you.

You are, each and every one, to blame.

I hope you're happy with what you've done.

*I don't. <3 <3


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

bluloo said:


> I am now lusting after a black-dialed Sumo.
> I truly hate* each and every one of you.
> 
> You are, each and every one, to blame.
> ...


Wait 'til you see my black Sumo with blue coated sapphire! And you all thought the Blumo looked nice


----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)

R.Palace said:


> Wait 'til you see my black Sumo with blue coated sapphire! And you all thought the Blumo looked nice


Is the sapphire from Yobokies?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

bluloo said:


> Is the sapphire from Yobokies?


Nope. Jake (Dagaz), I've heard its more domed and I opted with that one


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Quick iPhone shot with some blur effect 










I promise I will post with better pictures this weekend when I get time to play with my DLSR. Damn I really need a macro lens for my camera


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Great watch, great pics! Well done. I have an OlloClip macro/wide/fisheye lens that clips on to my iPhone, and works pretty well. Might be worth a look.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Kiter said:


> Great watch, great pics! Well done. I have an OlloClip macro/wide/fisheye lens that clips on to my iPhone, and works pretty well. Might be worth a look.


Nice, thanks!

I have looked at the Olloclip before. Is it ok quality for the price? Can you show other examples of macro close ups shot with the Olloclip?

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## jivetkr (Dec 6, 2011)

Just got my blumo in the mail from seiya...It got to NYC from japan in 3 days from ordering! Thats insanely fast shipping.

I must say this is such a nice watch! After owning several boutique divers from halios, benarus, & chris ward I must say that this is soooo much nicer than any of them. The finish is just so nice & with the mm300 clasp installed it really feels like a high end watch.

Im totally sold on these JDM seikos. 

Now I want a SARB!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Nice, thanks!
> 
> I have looked at the Olloclip before. Is it ok quality for the price? Can you show other examples of macro close ups shot with the Olloclip?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


Quality is excellent , on a par with iPad/iPhone


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

jivetkr said:


> Just got my blumo in the mail from seiya...It got to NYC from japan in 3 days from ordering! Thats insanely fast shipping.
> 
> I must say this is such a nice watch! After owning several boutique divers from halios, benarus, & chris ward I must say that this is soooo much nicer than any of them. The finish is just so nice & with the mm300 clasp installed it really feels like a high end watch.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club, my friend. Enjoy.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## 3pointross (Sep 11, 2011)

Planet sumo


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

Kiter said:


> Great watch, great pics! Well done. I have an OlloClip macro/wide/fisheye lens that clips on to my iPhone, and works pretty well. Might be worth a look.


Looks cool. Wonder if they have something similar for the Nexus?


----------



## Semisonic (Oct 8, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Nope. Jake (Dagaz), I've heard its more domed and I opted with that one


Where can I find them? I've been lusting after a "high-dome" sapphire after seeing these posted in this (expired) For Sale thread.





































I contacted Yobokies today and he linked me to a page with only one crystal option posted. Doesn't look like a particularly high dome.

Does anybody know the crystal height difference between Yobokies, V8, and Dagaz?


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Quick iPhone shot with some blur effect
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good. What DSLR are you using?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

BenL said:


> Looks good. What DSLR are you using?


This was taken with an iPhone 5. I added some blur with an 3rd party photo app.

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

BenL said:


> Looks good. What DSLR are you using?


But my DSLR is a Canon EOS 550D (it has another model number in the US).

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> This was taken with an iPhone 5. I added some blur with an 3rd party photo app.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


Ah, I see. Mind me asking what app? Looks good.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

BenL said:


> Ah, I see. Mind me asking what app? Looks good.


FingerFocus

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Boone (Aug 29, 2009)




----------



## azamtaib (Nov 26, 2012)

I always like this combo, :thumbup:


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## bluloo (Nov 24, 2008)




----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

EvoRich said:


>


Great lume shot.


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

I received my Sumo from Seiya about a month ago. To be honest I never bonded with it too well so I thought I'd try a different dial/hand combo;-)


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

An MM300 for a fraction of the cost!

Did you get bored with the other forum? ;-)


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

Which one?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

bur said:


> Which one?


The other one that condones Soy products ;-)


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

You know I thought it was you! How goes it Pete?


----------



## Pawl_Buster (Mar 12, 2007)

bur said:


> You know I thought it was you! How goes it Pete?


Same old battle but they haven't kicked me out yet ;-)

Same discussions but here the mods don't gang up on the forum members; they only step in if someone gets way out of touch with reality 

Good to see you here. Your style of humour would be understood here as well.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

bur said:


> I received my Sumo from Seiya about a month ago. To be honest I never bonded with it too well so I thought I'd try a different dial/hand combo;-)


Wow that looks great! First time I've seen someone do that. You do it yourself?


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

BenL said:


> Wow that looks great! First time I've seen someone do that. You do it yourself?


Thanks. No a friend helped me out with this one|>


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

bur said:


> I received my Sumo from Seiya about a month ago. To be honest I never bonded with it too well so I thought I'd try a different dial/hand combo;-)


Did you replace the clasp as well with the one mm has?


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

glg said:


> Did you replace the clasp as well with the one mm has?


No. I don't mind the bracelet and clasp it has. The one thing I'm not keen on is the endlinks, I'd prefer they didn't sit so low on the lugs. I'll probably pick up an Anvil if I make any changes to the bracelet


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

bur said:


> No. I don't mind the bracelet and clasp it has. The one thing I'm not keen on is the endlinks, I'd prefer they didn't sit so low on the lugs. I'll probably pick up an Anvil if I make any changes to the bracelet


I can see what you mean,
Personally doesn't bother me,
Anvil is beautiful but not the straight end links , it will sit far from case .


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

glg said:


> I can see what you mean,
> Personally doesn't bother me,
> Anvil is beautiful but not the straight end links , it will sit far from case .


I'd get Harolds Sumo endlinks to go with it. Your right, the lugs are way to long for the straights imo too


----------



## senna89wc12 (Feb 27, 2009)

My new daily watch. I love its amazing versatility as all the strap options look great with it. Most of all it's a tough watch that can handle anything, which is something I appreciate.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

I actually like that the end links are low and allow for a sharp tactile reveal of the lugs. Something to grab hold of occasionally. Think I'd miss that with something like the anvil.


----------



## buddhatb (Mar 1, 2009)

New arrival from Higuchi. My very first automatic watch and really love the quality and finish of the case. I think it runs a little fast, but I don't expect it to be pinpoint accurate like my digital G-Shocks. Will definitely be wearing it almost daily as it's my new favorite in my collection.

Tried to take a good lumi shot.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Okay guys,

It's offical, I'm in the club 

Introducing my Blumo !

Just completely thrilled with this piece...


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

*Re: Here's mine*



Will3020 said:


> Okay guys,
> 
> It's offical, I'm in the club
> 
> ...


Hey, welcome to the club! Another satisfied member.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



BenL said:


> Hey, welcome to the club! Another satisfied member.


Thanks for the welcome


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*

Anvil and endlinks from Harold have gone on.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

bur said:


> I received my Sumo from Seiya about a month ago. To be honest I never bonded with it too well so I thought I'd try a different dial/hand combo;-)


Cool. Looks at home on that case, but Needs a different bezel insert IMO. Is that a genuine Seiko dial? Lume application seems a little rough.

Whats the going rate for a MM300 clasp? Seiya has one for $108. Im not enough of a WIS yet to spend over a $100 on a clasp.


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Reporting in my Blumo. His new summer shoes arrived today, Bonetto Cinturini 298. A perfect match.


----------



## Will3020 (Aug 28, 2012)

jopex said:


> Reporting in my Blumo. His new summer shoes arrived today, Bonetto Cinturini 298. A perfect match.
> View attachment 1120818
> 
> View attachment 1120819


suits it very well indeed !


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Took delivery from Kobayashi San at seiya today......ordered the blumo, the mm300 expanding clasp and the mm300 rubber - going to play around with what feels right.....tonight this does:


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Nice black Sumo purchased off sales forum and put straight on Isofrane

What do people think?


















I'm very happy that Sumo fits nice even on my skinny wrist. It's a hefty piece of JDM steel.


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Anyone had problems ordering a Blumo from one of the 'big three' (higuchi, chino and seiya) in the past couple of weeks?

Emailed higuchi about an order and was told that they don't carry it anymore, and it is 'unavailable for purchase' on Seiya's site. Chino just got the SBDC001 back in stock, but not the blumo. There's still plenty on Rakuten, so thought it was a bit strange.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> Anyone had problems ordering a Blumo from one of the 'big three' (higuchi, chino and seiya) in the past couple of weeks?
> 
> Emailed higuchi about an order and was told that they don't carry it anymore, and it is 'unavailable for purchase' on Seiya's site. Chino just got the SBDC001 back in stock, but not the blumo. There's still plenty on Rakuten, so thought it was a bit strange.


I don't know why Higuchi stopped carrying Sumos, but Seiya's site is under maintenance. As for Chino, could be temporary out of stock.

A couple of Rakuten Global sellers still have them in stock though.

http://global.rakuten.com/en/search?st=&tl=558929&k=sbdc003


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> I don't know why Higuchi stopped carrying Sumos, but Seiya's site is under maintenance. As for Chino, could be temporary out of stock.
> 
> A couple of Rakuten Global sellers still have them in stock though.
> 
> Rakuten: sbdc003 Watches - Shopping Japanese products from Japan


Let's not forget that "We do not carry them now" might not mean the same thing to a Japanese speaker as it does to someone fluent in English... 

I think that the Blue Sumo shortage is a temporary one. The weak Yen and relatively strong US Dollar is probably responsible for a rash of online orders lately. Some online dealers that still have the SBDC003 in stock seem to be taking advantage of this already, and the prices are going up. At least one of the Rakuten dealers that I checked out last week was promising delivery by late July (as if he is waiting for new stock). I think the prices will drop back again, once the stock shortage is over.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

fluppyboy said:


> The weak Yen and relatively strong US Dollar is probably responsible for a rash of online orders lately.


You may be right.
It's a seller's market.
And I don't like the kind of seller's behavior that's caused by that at all.
I don't NEED a Sumo, it's nothing more than a 'wannahave'.
I'll look for something else instead.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> You may be right.
> It's a seller's market.
> And I don't like the kind of seller's behavior that's caused by that at all.
> I don't NEED a Sumo, it's nothing more than a 'wannahave'.
> I'll look for something else instead.


 Exactly what kind of "seller's behavior" are you referring to that you don't like? Did I miss something? Nasty Ninja JDM sellers?


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

robo21 said:


> Nasty Ninja JDM sellers?


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


>


Yes, inquiring minds want to know! ;-)


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

robo21 said:


> Exactly what kind of "seller's behavior" are you referring to that you don't like? Did I miss something? Nasty Ninja JDM sellers?


The kind of behaviour that makes them sell you a watch and then after you have ordered it they send you a payment instruction e-mail and in the mean time you find out that the watch is sold out.
I expect when I buy something they reserve it for me and not sell it to someone else.
Ok if I don't pay you then I understand you sell to somebody else.
But this was not the case.
Had I not checked right before I wanted to pay then I had paid for a sold out watch.
That's not what I call consumer friendly behaviour.
Btw this happened with Rakuten-shop Cybertime.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> The kind of behaviour that makes them sell you a watch and then after you have ordered it they send you a payment instruction e-mail and in the mean time you find out that the watch is sold out.
> I expect when I buy something they reserve it for me and not sell it to someone else.
> Ok if I don't pay you then I understand you sell to somebody else.
> But this was not the case.
> ...


Have you actually finished ordering the watch? AFAIK, they won't send you a payment instruction email until the order is finished. You then have 10 days to pay.

When did this happen?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

I bought my Blumo from Rakuten dealer Timegarden (time-g). Best service ever!

I posted a thread about the Blumo when it arrived here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seik...mpressions-updated-even-more-pics-842582.html

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> The kind of behaviour that makes them sell you a watch and then after you have ordered it they send you a payment instruction e-mail and in the mean time you find out that the watch is sold out.
> I expect when I buy something they reserve it for me and not sell it to someone else.
> Ok if I don't pay you then I understand you sell to somebody else.
> But this was not the case.
> ...


Sorry to hear that, but don't you think the main page said sold out since you ordered the last one?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> Sorry to hear that, but don't you think the main page said sold out since you ordered the last one?


Either that, or another order has come in right at the time that Johnny Wishbone was placing his order. In which case he would not have (*should* not have) received a payment instruction email! At least that is how I imagine it should work.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

fluppyboy said:


> Either that, or another order has come in right at the time that Johnny Wishbone was placing his order. In which case he would not have (*should* not have) received a payment instruction email! At least that is how I imagine it should work.


That's highly possible too.

Since Johnny Wishbone didn't proceed with the payment process, you never know what really happened. Still, Cybertime should have replied to him. Maybe lost in translation? As far as I know, a payment instruction email is not an auto reply. I feel his pain though of course.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> That's highly possible too.
> 
> Since Johnny Wishbone didn't proceed with the payment process, you never know what really happened. Still, Cybertime should have replied to him. Maybe lost in translation? As far as I know, a payment instruction email is not an auto reply. I feel his pain though of course.


And after receiving the payment email, you have up to 10 days to actually make payment! I assume they would hold the watch if the order was received and processed. At least that is my understanding of how this works. I suspect (and sincerely hope) that the order never made it to the seller before someone else ordered the watch.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

fluppyboy said:


> And after receiving the payment email, you have up to 10 days to actually make payment! I assume they would hold the watch if the order was received and processed. At least that is my understanding of how this works. I suspect (and sincerely hope) that the order never made it to the seller before someone else ordered the watch.


My thought as well.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

My photos don't compare with some of the ones you guys post (what is this place, a watch aficionado/ professional photographers forum? LOL) but here's my Sumo anyway. 

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------



## vokotin (Jun 2, 2011)




----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

hiro1963 said:


> That's highly possible too.
> 
> Since Johnny Wishbone didn't proceed with the payment process, you never know what really happened. Still, Cybertime should have replied to him. Maybe lost in translation? As far as I know, a payment instruction email is not an auto reply. I feel his pain though of course.


I DID proceed with the payment process. That's the whole point.

In the payment instruction e-mail they included a link to the watch on their shop so I clicked it to make sure it was the correct watch I was about to pay for, and then I saw those dreaded words: "Sold Out".

Did you expect me to then go on paying when the shop says the watch is sold out?? I don't think so.
So I sent an e-mail to Cybertime to ask about this, and they never answered that.
They waited about a week and then all of a sudden I received a cancellation e-mail, clearly generated automatically.
And that was that, apparently.

Anyway I moved on. I don't need them, I don't need a Sumo, that is not the problem.
It's just that it was a somewhat disappointing experience.
It is a seller's market, still I think Cybertime could have handled this better.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I DID proceed with the payment process. That's the whole point.


When did this happen? I know that a few days ago they had only the one watch (because I myself was looking  ), and I know that it sold recently. If it happened right around that time, I still suspect that another order came in right under yours.

But yes, it seems that they could have handled the whole thing better.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

Just to clarify, I'm not blaming you or defending Cybertime.



Johnny Wishbone said:


> I DID proceed with the payment process. That's the whole point.
> 
> In the payment instruction e-mail they included a link to the watch on their shop so I clicked it to make sure it was the correct watch I was about to pay for, and then I saw those dreaded words: "Sold Out".


Because, you might have bought the last one. That's all I'm saying.

I'm sorry to hear you don't want a Sumo anymore because of this.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Cybertime is great. Bought 2 watches from them. Rakuten can be a little trickly. The timid should avoid.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

hiro1963 said:


> Just to clarify, I'm not blaming you or defending Cybertime.
> 
> Because, you might have bought the last one. That's all I'm saying.


... except he apparently got a cancellation email. Eventually. So I think it was simply a matter of two buyers placing their orders at almost the same time, for the last watch. One of them is bound to end up disappointed. :-(


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I DID proceed with the payment process. That's the whole point.
> 
> In the payment instruction e-mail they included a link to the watch on their shop so I clicked it to make sure it was the correct watch I was about to pay for, and then I saw those dreaded words: "Sold Out".
> 
> ...


I think I know what happened.

When you placed your order, the watch was reserved for you. Clicking on the link to the watch in the shop showed you a "sold out", because the item you ordered infact was the last one. By reserving the watch for you until you pay, the shop makes sure no one purchases it in the meantime. After a week without receiving payment, they have cancelled your order. If you had checked on their site immediately after the cancellation you would probably have seen that the watch was available (the item that was previously reserved for you).

Only thing the seller did wrong was not to answer your email. That's unfortunate. I bought a watch on Rakuten with another dealer, and some of the emails received from him (via Rakuten) ended up in my spam folder, maybe (just maybe) that happened to you too?

BR
Bjørn

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

When did you order, Johnny? I purchased a Blumo from cybertime on Monday, which is currently sitting in customs. When I ordered it said '1 left in stock'. The product page had changed to 'sold out' afterwards, including when I clicked through on the payment email. I'll report back when I receive it.

In regards to you sending them an email, it may well have been lost in translation. In my albeit limited experience, Japan doesn't have that many 'good' English speakers in comparison to many other countries, the Netherlands being a prime example!

Anyway, I'd urge you not to give up on the Sumo. I like mine so much I ordered another colour...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

I got my Blumo from Cybertime too. No probs and they were quick to answer my emails. Went to Mr. Katsu first but got a reply that he would have Blumo in stock in a month or two.


----------



## bur (Oct 1, 2011)

W123 said:


> Cool. Looks at home on that case, but Needs a different bezel insert IMO. Is that a genuine Seiko dial? Lume application seems a little rough.
> 
> Whats the going rate for a MM300 clasp? Seiya has one for $108. Im not enough of a WIS yet to spend over a $100 on a clasp.


Thanks. I would switch the insert but I'm not fond of the green lume pip, wouldn't match the dial lume. Yep its a gen dial and hands. I've got an Anvil on it now, never looked into getting an MM clasp as I didn't like the small low sitting endlinks on the Sumo bracelet.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

bur said:


> I've got an Anvil on it now, never looked into getting an MM clasp as I didn't like the small low sitting endlinks on the Sumo bracelet.


It's funny that people either love or hate the low sitting end links on the original bracelet. I love it! I think it is one of the most beautiful and distinct features of the watch, which means that a bigger part of the gorgeous lugs are revealed.

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> I'd urge you not to give up on the Sumo. I like mine so much I ordered another colour...


Thanks for your reply.
I'm not giving up on the Blumo altogether, I may try to order one in the future, because it IS a great looking watch.
I'm not sure I will try cybertime again though.

Also thank everyone for your reactions, appreciated 

By now I understand the Sumo is a tough to get watch. I may have underestimated that a little bit.
A shop having only ONE piece may indeed sell out quickly.
Especially if TWO customers try to order it at about the same time.

Still a pity that cybertime did not react at all. They did receive my e-mail (i didnt get a undeliverable message),
and I deliberately used very simple English because I understand that English may not be very easy for a Japanese person.

Nonetheless I may still be able to someday join the Blumo club.

Shop tips welcome!

Cheers,
Johnny


----------



## Orwak (Jun 23, 2013)

My Sumo arrived today, bad picture of great watch!

Edit!Now together with it´s relatives!
/Goodnight from Sweden


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

jopex said:


> I got my Blumo from Cybertime too. No probs and they were quick to answer my emails. Went to Mr. Katsu first but got a reply that he would have Blumo in stock in a month or two.


I e-mail Katsu san every month yet every month I receive the exact same reply, that the watch is not available.
I have given up hope that Katsu will ever sell me a Seiko Sumo.
I have written about the way Cybertime has been conducting business.
Forget about it.
I am not going to beg, "pretty please can I buy a watch from you pleeeaasse???"
I say F. them!
I'm done with it.


----------



## robo21 (May 26, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I e-mail Katsu san every month yet every month I receive the exact same reply, that the watch is not available.
> I have given up hope that Katsu will ever sell me a Seiko Sumo.
> I have written about the way Cybertime has been conducting business.
> Forget about it.
> ...


Sounds like you feel a little frustrated JW. I don't know why the supply has tightened up. Back in July of '11 when I ordered mine from Chino, Katsu had them also but I think Chino was a little cheaper. Katsu was a great seller for my Citizen Pro Diver. Fast service and fair pricing. Often times tight supply is not the fault of the reseller...


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I will speak up for Cybertime yet again. I have made multiple purchases. Excellent seller. One bad experience(which was a simple communication issue) by the above poster does not justify smearing the name of Cybertime in multiple threads IMHO.

One last time:
1. Set up Rakuten account
2. Order watch from seller(Cybertime if you choose)
3. Pay with CC while checking out
4. Wait for email from seller. Do not click any links because no other checkout is required. Simply respond " I confirm shipping costs" by email. IF YOU CLICK THE PRODUCT LINK IT MAY SHOW SOLD OUT BUT THEY HAVE YOUR WATCH SET ASIDE.
5. Wait a day and you will get a tracking number.

IF YOU DO NOT FOLLOW THESE STEPS THEY WILL CANCEL YOUR ORDER. 

So the process stinks I agree and emailing them questions is tough. But if you follow my very simple directions you WILL get your wstch.


----------



## GMT II TT (Jun 25, 2013)

First post but long time lurker.

I just came back from Japan and was able to acquire a SBDC003 & SBDC005. I was surprised that everywhere I went in Tokyo the Blue & Black Sumo was sold out and was told that they were on a one month back order. The Orange Sumo was a little easier to get as I saw 3 around Tokyo. The one I have was the last one in the store I got it from (Yodobashi). The Blumo I got only minutes before my flight left as I found the last one at the duty free on my way to the departure gate! I didn't realize they would be so hard to find!

These are my first non-Swiss mechanicals and so far I'm very pleased with both watches. They are both very comfortable and wear smaller than what their spec's would allude to. They are also pretty accurate out of the box with the Blue Sumo running -1 sec/day and the Orange Sumo running +2 sec/day.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I also have the blue and orange and mine also run within 1 to 2 seconds per day. I am going to add a genuine bracelet on my orange however. Great pics! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

robo21 said:


> Sounds like you feel a little frustrated JW. I don't know why the supply has tightened up. Back in July of '11 when I ordered mine from Chino, Katsu had them also but I think Chino was a little cheaper. Katsu was a great seller for my Citizen Pro Diver. Fast service and fair pricing. Often times tight supply is not the fault of the reseller...


The F in "F them" of course stands for Forget (for the record).

I don't know it's a bit vague to me, I heard that Katsu had some problems, he was hurt or ill I believe, I don't remember exactly what it was, several members reported that they did not get responses from him for quite a while, (myself included) yet others wrote the exact opposite and even got their watches shipped pretty quickly. So I don't know what is going on there, and how he is doing at the moment.

But you're right in that it is sometimes frustrating that it is so difficult to just order a watch.
Low availability, slow or not responding sellers, or a combination of these, whatever the reason, I'm starting to think that it's just not going to happen.
That can be a bit frustrating yes.

Ok Seiko, fix the availability of the Sumo, or (and!) start making some other exciting new models.
We're still waiting for a worthy Spork successor for example!


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I e-mail Katsu san every month yet every month I receive the exact same reply, that the watch is not available.
> I have given up hope that Katsu will ever sell me a Seiko Sumo.
> I have written about the way Cybertime has been conducting business.
> Forget about it.
> ...


I understand your frustrations but it's a case of wrong/bad timing that you wanted it but they don't have the stock. Be patient cos all good things are worth the wait. Besides who knows by the time they have the stock you might have gotten it cheaper cos the USD may further strengthen against the JYP. What I would do in such situations is I'd not think about the watch and busy myself with other stuff (it helps that you not visit the Seiko sites for the moment). Thinking about the watch will only stir the desire to own it and you'd be reminded of the unpleasant experiences. Give it time and before you know it, the watch will be in stock again. ;-)


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Be patient cos all good things are worth the wait. Besides who knows by the time they have the stock you might have gotten it cheaper cos the USD may further strengthen against the JYP.Give it time and before you know it, the watch will be in stock again. ;-)


I hope you're right.

On the other hand we all know examples of watch models that all of a sudden were discontinued by Seiko (the Sawtooth and the Spork for instance)....


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

GMT II TT said:


> First post but long time lurker.
> 
> I just came back from Japan and was able to acquire a SBDC003 & SBDC005. I was surprised that everywhere I went in Tokyo the Blue & Black Sumo was sold out and was told that they were on a one month back order. The Orange Sumo was a little easier to get as I saw 3 around Tokyo. The one I have was the last one in the store I got it from (Yodobashi). The Blumo I got only minutes before my flight left as I found the last one at the duty free on my way to the departure gate! I didn't realize they would be so hard to find!
> 
> These are my first non-Swiss mechanicals and so far I'm very pleased with both watches. They are both very comfortable and wear smaller than what their spec's would allude to. They are also pretty accurate out of the box with the Blue Sumo running -1 sec/day and the Orange Sumo running +2 sec/day.


Congrats! Some very nice pics.

I really like the new more aggressive looking bezel on your blue Sumo. The outer grooves on the bezel are deeper. |> I've always thought the grooves on the Sumo are a bit too shallow for my liking.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I hope you're right.
> 
> On the other hand we all know examples of watch models that all of a sudden were discontinued by Seiko (the Sawtooth and the Spork for instance)....


Hey you're making me worried now cos I can only buy it at the end of the year. Hmmm.... anyway if it's meant to be mine it will be mine, otherwise if they do discontinue it, who knows they may even come up with a better looking replacement model?


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

'Blumo' arrived from Cybertime today. Thumbs up from me, too.


----------



## GMT II TT (Jun 25, 2013)

hiro1963 said:


> Congrats! Some very nice pics.
> 
> I really like the new more aggressive looking bezel on your blue Sumo. The outer grooves on the bezel are deeper. |> I've always thought the grooves on the Sumo are a bit too shallow for my liking.


Thanks for the compliments!

I didn't know they had made improvements to the bezel. It is a very smooth but yet sturdy operating bezel.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

Recently acquired Sumo now back on original Seiko bracelet after some work brushing some of the polished bits away. Now at least the clasp doesn't 'look' like it came off a different watch!


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Postie was here and brought me my first Sumo. Very pleased so far ;-)


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I hope you're right.
> 
> On the other hand we all know examples of watch models that all of a sudden were discontinued by Seiko (the Sawtooth and the Spork for instance)....


FYI, I just took delivery of a Blue Sumo from... you guessed it... Cybertime! It seems that their supply is only trickling in at the moment since they only have one SBDC003 in stock most of the time these days. I went ahead and ordered one as soon as it appeared on their Rakuten page and everything went smoothly. The watch was here before I knew it.

If you still want the watch, and you like Cybertime's pricing, I suggest you go ahead and give them another go. The Blue Sumo is.... exquisite! |>


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sumo baby!!














































Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

^^
That leather NATO looks great on the Blumo. Perfect color match. What brand is it?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> I will speak up for Cybertime yet again. I have made multiple purchases. Excellent seller. One bad experience(which was a simple communication issue) by the above poster does not justify smearing the name of Cybertime in multiple threads IMHO.
> 
> One last time:
> 1. Set up Rakuten account
> ...


Thanks for your reply.
As a matter of fact you have contributed to my giving Cybertime a second chance..

I just ordered an SBDC001 from them.
I'll keep this thread posted!

Again, after my order it says on the website: "Sorry, out of stock at this store"
So I ordered the last one in stock I guess.

I await and watch ;-)


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Great Johny!. Keep us posted. If you run into trouble let me know. I had such good service from them and I want to make sure you do too since I have spoken highly of them. The english/Japanese translation is tough. The languages apparently are not very compatible.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> Great Johny!. Keep us posted. If you run into trouble let me know. I had such good service from them and I want to make sure you do too since I have spoken highly of them. The english/Japanese translation is tough. The languages apparently are not very compatible.


Thanks Jason.
Your speaking up for them has helped them landing this order tbh.
I have not yet received their payment instructions e-mail but as soon as I do I will follow their instructions.
I'll keep this thread up to date on my experiences with Cybertime.
Hopefully I can post some crappy phone-cam pics ( ;-) )of my new SUMO real soon.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Thanks Jason.
> Your speaking up for them has helped them landing this order tbh.
> I have not yet received their payment instructions e-mail but as soon as I do I will follow their instructions.
> I'll keep this thread up to date on my experiences with Cybertime.
> Hopefully I can post some crappy phone-cam pics ( ;-) )of my new SUMO real soon.


I'm sure you will be happy with their service.

You will be ecstatic about the watch!


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Benny P said:


> ^^
> That leather NATO looks great on the Blumo. Perfect color match. What brand is it?


Cant remember The name, bought cheap from a eBay seller

Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Here is my Orange Sumo on a SCC017 Chronograph Diver bracelet. Fit is good. I like it.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

I am waiting mine.Probably tomorrow.:roll:


----------



## Torrid (May 20, 2007)

I sold mine to fund a Tuna. I'll probably replace it an orange one eventually.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

mitadoc said:


> I am waiting mine.Probably tomorrow.:roll:


Congrats!
Where did you order yours, and when, if I may ask?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I just ordered an SBDC001 from them.
> I'll keep this thread posted!


In the mean time I received a Cybertime Payment e-mail and I made the payment.

Has anyone here ordered a watch from Cybertime and have it sent to a European country?
Can you tell me after how many days you received your watch?

I'm getting excited already.
I'll keep you guys posted ;-)


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> In the mean time I received a Cybertime Payment e-mail and I made the payment.
> 
> Has anyone here ordered a watch from Cybertime and have it sent to a European country?
> Can you tell me after how many days you received your watch?
> ...


My watch was posted the day after they received payment and was in the UK within 48 hours of being sent, and then sat in customs for a week...

So, I think that the efficiency of your friendly local customs officials will be the main determinant of the 'door-to-door' time!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

hydroidsouvlaki said:


> My watch was posted the day after they received payment and was in the UK within 48 hours of being sent, and then sat in customs for a week...
> 
> So, I think that the efficiency of your friendly local customs officials will be the main determinant of the 'door-to-door' time!


I know what you mean. I had the same problem with my SNAB71P1, after finally receiving it I found out the seller had sent it very quickly and indeed customs was responsible for close to a week of unnecessary extra waiting.
Fingers crossed!
Thanks for your reaction.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Congrats!
> Where did you order yours, and when, if I may ask?


It will come to me because of a trade with a friend from the domestic watch forum.
It happened accidentally and it wasn`t planned to be like that.I am pretty concerned
if I will like it because I will compare it to my 2531.80 which is not good at all because they play in different leagues.
We`ll see.


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

mitadoc said:


> It will come to me because of a trade with a friend from the domestic watch forum.
> It happened accidentally and it wasn`t planned to be like that.I am pretty concerned
> if I will like it because I will compare it to my 2531.80 which is not good at all because they play in different leagues.
> We`ll see.


I bet you'll be pleased with the fit and finish of the case. I've owned the 2531, 2254, Electric Blue, PO2500 etc... They are all gone, but the Sumo will stay in my collection.


----------



## mitadoc (Oct 2, 2010)

Well,for now I can say that I am pleased with the body curves and the "hug"of the wrist.
It`s summer now so I prefered other choice for the Sumo - a Nato band.Unfortunately I don`t have a black one and I put a blue strap just for the try.
Man,I love the combo!What do you think?It suits a lot in my eyes.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

mitadoc said:


> Well,for now I can say that I am pleased with the body curves and the "hug"of the wrist.
> It`s summer now so I prefered other choice for the Sumo - a Nato band.Unfortunately I don`t have a black one and I put a blue strap just for the try.
> Man,I love the combo!What do you think?It suits a lot in my eyes.


Congratulations! The Sumo looks great on a nato strap.


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

mitadoc said:


> Well,for now I can say that I am pleased with the body curves and the "hug"of the wrist.
> It`s summer now so I prefered other choice for the Sumo - a Nato band.Unfortunately I don`t have a black one and I put a blue strap just for the try.
> Man,I love the combo!What do you think?It suits a lot in my eyes.


I think it works very well.

|>|>|>


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Just came back from a 10 days holiday on Mallorca where my Sumo kept me company. Longest period I wore it, still a great watch.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

merl said:


> Just came back from a 10 days holiday on Mallorca where my Sumo kept me company. Longest period I wore it, still a great watch.


Sweet!!

Als ik mag vragen hoeveel heb jij aan douanerechten moeten betalen?
(Ok ik weet dat dat helemaal afhangt van wat de verkoper op de verpakking zet maar toch. Wil een beetje globaal idee hebben van waar ik op moet rekenen ongeveer.)

What did you have to pay on customs if I may ask?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Sweet!!
> 
> Als ik mag vragen hoeveel heb jij aan douanerechten moeten betalen?
> (Ok ik weet dat dat helemaal afhangt van wat de verkoper op de verpakking zet maar toch. Wil een beetje globaal idee hebben van waar ik op moet rekenen ongeveer.)
> ...


Thanks! I'll look it up tomorrow and let you know.
Heb het bij Higuchi gekocht dus als je het daar bestelt dan heb je een goede indicatie


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

merl said:


> Thanks! I'll look it up tomorrow and let you know.
> Heb het bij Higuchi gekocht dus als je het daar bestelt dan heb je een goede indicatie


Allrighty then.
Thanks

Keej Higuchi is iets duurder dan Cybertime dus het zou mee kunnen vallen.
Hangt echter helemaal af van welke waarde de verkoper op de zending noteert.
Die 21% klopt ook nooit eigenlijk, het is altijd best wel wazig hoe ze het allemaal berekenen vind ik. Heb al aardig wat spullen besteld van 'overseas' maar het is elke keer weer anders wat ze rekenen!
Ok als je kan achterhalen wat Higuchi aan waarde op de verpakking had gezet bij jouw Sumo dan ben ik wel benieuwd, als je de douanekosten ook nog weet terug te vinden.

Wear it well! zoals ze hier zeggen


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Allrighty then.
> Thanks
> 
> Keej Higuchi is iets duurder dan Cybertime dus het zou mee kunnen vallen.
> ...


Waarde op de verpakking kan ik helaas niet meer achterhalen, wel de douanekosten. Die waren 59 euro.


----------



## Victor25 (May 2, 2013)

Waiting for my first Seiko from Chino-San! It's is at the custom now. Hopefully can get to see my Blumo tmr!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Victor25 said:


> Waiting for my first Seiko from Chino-San! It's is at the custom now. Hopefully can get to see my Blumo tmr!


Mine's in customs too (since the 10th of july).
I hope we receive our Sumos soon!
I can't wait!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Sumo baby!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What strap is this, it solves the long lugs "problem" nicely!


----------



## Moroz (Dec 1, 2010)

Mine arrived earlier this week! Great watch. I was a bit worried about the lug gap, but the Seiko strap does a good job of filling it. Love the orange, especially for summer. Most of my divers have black dials.


----------



## hoseman68 (Jul 9, 2012)

My blue Sumo just arrived yesterday! I bought it from Katsu-san from Higuchi Inc. I ordered it on 1 July, he shipped on the 8th and it arrived here in California on the 12th. Overall I was happy with the buying experience and our level of communication throughout. The watch is a beautifully made and designed. I actually prefer the size a little more than my MM300; it is perfectly proportioned for my 7 inch wrist. The bezel font and shroud and thesize and spacing of the hour markers all just work together. I'm not as big of a fan of the bracelet though. I prefer something with a little more heft. I'm still getting used to the blue color; I'm wishing I would've gotten the black, but I chose the SBDC003 because I don't have a blue dial watch and I already had a black one with the MM. I've tried to post a couple of wrist shots but I'm not having much luck posting image files. I've tried uploading .jpg and .gif images but when I click on "Upload File(s)" it doesn't do anything. I'd appreciate any help so I can share my Sumo too!


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

hoseman68 said:


> I've tried to post a couple of wrist shots but I'm not having much luck posting image files. I've tried uploading .jpg and .gif images but when I click on "Upload File(s)" it doesn't do anything. I'd appreciate any help so I can share my Sumo too!


do you have photobucket account? you can upload photos there and then you can post pics from the site.

copy and paste the "IMG" link and it will post the pic directly on to your post.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> What strap is this, it solves the long lugs "problem" nicely!


https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/watch-straps-bracelets-fittings/resin-silicone-rubber-watch-straps

Bought here for no money! Doesn't close gap fully, but it is close enough I think! The fact that it is curved helps a lot!










Sent from my iPhone via Tapatalk


----------



## hoseman68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Mainspring13 said:


> do you have photobucket account? you can upload photos there and then you can post pics from the site.
> 
> copy and paste the "IMG" link and it will post the pic directly on to your post.


 Thank you much for the help! I just installed it and tried it--works like a charm. Posting photos in just a sec...


----------



## hoseman68 (Jul 9, 2012)

Thanks to Mainspring13 I can now post photos! Here are two wrist shots on my 7" wrist. I had not sized the watch yetso it was wearing a little loose. I've since had one link taken out andwhen combined with setting it to the tightest micro-adjustment it fits pencil-widthloose when cool and snug in the heat.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

SWEET !!



hoseman68 said:


> it is perfectly proportioned for my 7 inch wrist


Makes me wonder how the standard sized SUMO bracelet would fit an 8 inch wrist.
On my Spork one link had to be removed to fit.
The watch came set on it's smallest micro adjustment setting so I couldn't do anything there.
Wondering how the SUMO is adjusted from the factory.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> https://www.cousinsuk.com/catalog/watch-straps-bracelets-fittings/resin-silicone-rubber-watch-straps
> 
> Bought here for no money! Doesn't close gap fully, but it is close enough I think! The fact that it is curved helps a lot!
> 
> ...


Curved ends.
So simple, yet so effective :-!
Thanks for the tip Björn


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

The boys getting ready for another work week. All bracelets from Harold








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Mainspring13 (Jul 2, 2013)

hoseman68 said:


> Thank you much for the help! I just installed it and tried it--works like a charm. Posting photos in just a sec...


you are very welcome. 

your Sumo looks sweet on your wrist! |>


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> The boys getting ready for another work week. All bracelets from Harold
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


That is an awesome set. I like the way the leftmost one looks the most (oyster?). How would you rate them in terms of comfort/feel?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

That would be almost a toss up. I think I would rate the oyster number one,the hammer number two. I still haven't sold myself on the anvil. It's more the look than comfort. I would pick oyster first every time. I don't think you can miss on any of them.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> Mine's in customs too (since the 10th of july).
> I hope we receive our Sumos soon!
> I can't wait!


Well guys tonight the Sumo was finally delivered!
Apparently Cybertime had sent it the 8th and it arrived in my country on the 10th, so it spent almost a week in customs (today's the 17th).
So the watch was sent quickly by Cybertime!

The watch is a real looker, as expected, but somehow I expected it to be a little bit bigger. 
By now everyone here knows what this watch looks like so my not having a camera (and I don't have a smartphone) won't be a big problem I guess.
I'll put in a borrowed pic (with thanks to the owner).

As said before by others the bracelet is indeed quite thin, light, and flimsy, especially when one is used to the Spork bracelet.
I must say I do like that the bracelet is narrow and non tapering, this looks good on this watch.
But this watch clearly deserves a better bracelet than Seiko gives it.
I may order a Spork bracelet for my Sumo or maybe a thick fat leather one, I've seen some nice ones on the forum 

Another nice thing of the Sumo is that it kind of fits right out of the box, maybe I'll put it on one micro adjustment smaller but that's it.
I don't have to remove a link. Which makes my happy.

This watch puts 184 grams on my digital kitchen scale, so I am glad I don't have to remove a bracelet link (remember I'm used to wear the 212 g. Spork :-!).

For those who want to order at Cybertime I can say that my experience in this case was that they sent the watch very quickly!
Keep in mind though they put the full price that you paid on the package, so customs really takes you to the cleaners!

Yet this takes nothing away from the watch itself, and I'm sure I'm gonna enjoy this Sumo 
Ok which Seiko's next?! ;-)


----------



## hydroidsouvlaki (Apr 27, 2013)

Glad to see you finally got your hands on a Sumo, in my mind it looks great on your wrist!


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Glad you are happy with the watch and Cybertime. Sucks you guys gave to pay import taxes. Here in the US I have ordered tons of stuff internationally and NEVER paid a tax.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Johnny, Glad you finally received after all the issues, hope you feel it was worth it! Welcome to Sumo-Ville!


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

CWBYTYME said:


> Welcome to Sumo-Ville!


:-!


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

Congrats on the purchase Johnny!! I guess after all the issues you went through to get the watch, I believe it's sweeter when the Sumo is finally on your wrist. ;-)


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Time for some summer orange today!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

TimeZone.72 said:


> Congrats on the purchase Johnny!! I guess after all the issues you went through to get the watch, I believe it's sweeter when the Sumo is finally on your wrist. ;-)


Well I'm kind of underwhelmed by it to be honest.
I expected the watch to be more impressive.
I expected it to be bigger, it's small, considering it's measurements.
It's light.
Maybe the ****ty bracelet is responsible for the so so impression the Sumo makes.

All in all I must say if I had seen this watch at a jeweller's and tried it on I would never ever have bought it. Seriously.
I would never have put up close to 500 Euros for it had I seen it in the flesh beforehand.

I'm going to get me a decent bracelet or leather strap for my Sumo, if that doesn't get it right I'm gonna put it up for sale.
I mean don't get me wrong the Sumo is a nice watch really! It's just not what I expected it to be, so far.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I was a bit underwelmed at first too. I think that the hype is such that I expected it to be a $5000 watch for $500. Like you said, give it time. It now is my favorite watch. I am a little surprised about you thinking the bracelet is no good. I look at the watch as a package and I think Seiko nailed the bracelet. To me it should not be on a big beefy bracelet. The narrow, thin bracelet keeps the focus on the watch. Maybe because my wrist is small at 6.75" is why I feel this way. FYI. I would not suggest the Super Oyster EVO. It is wider but thin as well and overall quality is a step down.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

jasontking said:


> I was a bit underwelmed at first too. I think that the hype is such that I expected it to be a $5000 watch for $500. Like you said, give it time. It now is my favorite watch. I am a little surprised about you thinking the bracelet is no good. I look at the watch as a package and I think Seiko nailed the bracelet. To me it should not be on a big beefy bracelet. The narrow, thin bracelet keeps the focus on the watch. Maybe because my wrist is small at 6.75" is why I feel this way. FYI. I would not suggest the Super Oyster EVO. It is wider but thin as well and overall quality is a step down.


I think of my Sumo as a $1000 watch for $500. I'd hope if it was $5000 is would at least use something better than a 6R15 and have sapphire  I truely do think if it was a Swiss brand, it would sell for at least $900-$1100.

I agree, I think the bracelet is perfect on the Sumo. I think the large watch with the skinny bracelet is what makes the Sumo, the Sumo. I don't like the diver's extension, and wish it came with the same clasp as the MM300, however, I don't think it's worth over $100 to upgrade to the MM300 clasp.

Overall, I think the Sumo is definitely worth the price. It is hyped up quite a bit. I can understand how some people feel underwhelmed. But you need to look at it for what it is.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Johnny, you might look at a oyster 22mm with 20mm lugs, I went that direction and really like how it feels"








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the bracelet off the 200M solar diver. Fits great and is much more beefy. Does not taper, so it is a bit more stout. Still has diver extension. Center links are blingy but can be brushed easy enough if desired.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

jasontking said:


> This is the bracelet off the 200M solar diver. Fits great and is much more beefy. Does not taper, so it is a bit more stout. Still has diver extension. Center links are blingy but can be brushed easy enough if desired.





CWBYTYME said:


> Johnny, you might look at a oyster 22mm with 20mm lugs, I went that direction and really like how it feels"


Those look pretty good guys! |>
I will definitely keep 'em in mind as bracelet options.

To start things of I just ordered a vintage baseball leather strap from BJ Straps (24mm), let's see how the Sumo likes that!
Something like this (pic). Should look good on the Sumo, what do you guys think?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Johnny, That looks really nice, did you have them pre-notch the ends or are you going to undertake that yourself? Sweet strap. Please post some pics when you receive!


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Looks nice! Looking forward to your photo's of it.


----------



## D-Delta (Nov 19, 2012)

Is there an oyster bracelet available, which has the same width/taper as the stock bracelet?


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

CWBYTYME said:


> Johnny, That looks really nice, did you have them pre-notch the ends or are you going to undertake that yourself? Sweet strap. Please post some pics when you receive!


Thanks!
Yes, during the ordering you get a 'comment box' (for stuff like this) so I wrote that it's for a Sumo and requested to notch the ends to 20mm.

I had read earlier on this forum that it usually takes some time for these straps to arrive so I'm not expecting mine very soon.
So when it arrives it'll be like an unexpected surprise! :-d

I will definitely try to get my hands on a camera or ask somebody to make some pics when the strap is on the Sumo.
I'm expecting it to look great (hope I'm right!).


----------



## auc2infinity (Aug 11, 2010)

Mainspring13 said:


> I think it works very well.
> 
> |>|>|>


Hi, Where did you buy the nato strap? Do you have the retailers info? Thanks.


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

Received my Black Sumo last Friday from Higuchi, good experience and great value dealing with Katsu!

Overall, just abit disappointed that the movement was at the extreme end of -15/day on my copy of the Sumo, at least what I observe over the past 4 days I was using it.
Probably going to observe the accuracy for the next couple of weeks to see whether it will improve, before sending in for regulating, was looking forward to be within +-5 sec rather than -15...
As I'm a 1 watch person to wear daily, it irks me to adjust every few days.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

D-Delta said:


> Is there an oyster bracelet available, which has the same width/taper as the stock bracelet?


Something like this?


----------



## D-Delta (Nov 19, 2012)

Yes, that's very nice - has then been fitted to the Sumo? It's just what I want (I know that Yobokies has a 22mm oyster but I want something more narrow).


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I agree that the 20mm look much nicer on this watch. I had a 22mm and got rid of it right aeay.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

D-Delta said:


> Yes, that's very nice - has then been fitted to the Sumo? It's just what I want (I know that Yobokies has a 22mm oyster but I want something more narrow).


Look at the end links of that bracelet they look pretty short and your Sumo's lugs are relatively long.
So you'll probably get a gap between the end links and your Sumo.

Which seems to be the case with practically all after market bracelets, apparently (again because of the relatively long lugs).

So take that into consideration when you're shopping for a bracelet for your Sumo.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> You'll probably get a gap between the end links and your Sumo.
> 
> So take that into consideration when you're shopping for a bracelet for your Sumo.


One of our fellow members put a Sumo on a Spork bracelet, here's a still of his video, you'll see what I mean.
This apparently happens with most after market bracelets.
Personally I think I could live with it though.
I'll give it a try some time.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: The Official Sumo thread! An update.*



Johnny Wishbone said:


> To start things of I just ordered a vintage baseball leather strap from BJ Straps (24mm), let's see how the Sumo likes that!
> Something like this (pic). Should look good on the Sumo, what do you guys think?


Hi guys, to my delight I received this update e-mail from Brian:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> One of our fellow members put a Sumo on a Spork bracelet, here's a still of his video, you'll see what I mean.
> This apparently happens with most after market bracelets.
> Personally I think I could live with it though.
> I'll give it a try some time.


Ehh doesnt look good at all IMHO


----------



## cajun1970 (Feb 14, 2009)

Yobokies has a great Oyster for the Sumo...


----------



## jopex (Jul 27, 2012)

Ironman approves.


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

my House of Sumos. ;-)


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jarod99 said:


> my House of Sumos. ;-)


Great little collection. I have the black Sumo and I've pondered getting a Blumo but I always shy away after realizing that having the same watch even in a different color combo just irks me. How do you feel about those three?


----------



## jarod99 (Aug 2, 2009)

R.Palace said:


> Great little collection. I have the black Sumo and I've pondered getting a Blumo but I always shy away after realizing that having the same watch even in a different color combo just irks me. How do you feel about those three?


love them! :-! being very comfortable on the wrist they allow me to switch them depending on my mood for the day of the week. b-)


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

A couple of new Blumo shots, now on a rubber strap (from timefactors).


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Pulled the trigger on a Seiko Sumo in blue from Rakuten. Can't wait to get the confirmation.


----------



## anonsurfer (Dec 14, 2012)

Even after owning a Blumo for a while I still find myself admiring the lines and finish on the case.


----------



## VoltesV (Dec 27, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*

I've said it before, I was never a Seiko fan but since owning and wearing this one, it changed my whole perception of the brand, this piece just oozes quality and the case looks like no other. Needless to say, more Seikos will be added to my collection. Im a very happy WIS :-!


----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)

[email protected]


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Awesome pictures! Enjoy that Sumo!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## justsellbrgs (Jan 31, 2008)




----------



## richnyc (Feb 21, 2013)

Freaking stunning pics!!! Blumo is talking to me... Louder and louder every day


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

Finally my Seiko Sumo in blue arrived. Accurate out of the box. First 6 hours lost zero seconds. 
Very happy with it - can only recommend it. Took this over a Steinhart Ocean.

Here are some cellphone shots :


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Mine say welcome aboard!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm joining this club!

place an order with Higuchi for a Blumo, it's being shipped on 21st. Can't wait


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

My black one was shipped by Higuchi yesterday. Cant wait


----------



## Quake1028 (Jun 8, 2012)

Does anyone have any photos or experience with wearing a Sumo on an almost 8" wrist? Also, how much are people from the US having to pay in customs fees when these arrive from Japan?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Quake1028 said:


> Also, how much are people from the US having to pay in customs fees when these arrive from Japan?


No customs fees. I haven't had to pay any customs fees for watches coming from Asia through EMS or otherwise. Only time I've incurred customs fees was from Germany through FedEx


----------



## brawijaya80 (Aug 23, 2012)

My sumo with rubber


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

On F71 custom NATO:


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

A rare moment, when it's off the bracelet.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I don't take Blumo off its bracelett very often but I really like this combo:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Like mine best on Yobokies super oyster








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Bastard Customs! ...out of the millions of parcels coming in to UK everyday mine failed to slip through the net.

Got stung with a £68.83 import duty bill this morning. Silver lining is after paying that I have a delivery date of tomorrow.


----------



## wannabeWIS (Aug 15, 2011)

Just received my Sumo from Higuchi-san. I must say that the watch is better looking than I expected. I have around a 7.25in wrist and this watch is about the perfect size for me. Not too big, but definitely has a presence on my wrist. My main gripe is the bracelet. However, it's not the size of the bracelet that I'm complaining about. The 20mm tapering to 18mm actually works with this watch. It gives it a unique look imo. My complaint is with the divers clasp. It is cheap feeling and makes a rattle sound which makes the bracelet a little bit noisy when moving around. I think I'm going to look into getting an Anvil bracelet for my Sumo. Anyone that has an Anvil, can you tell me if the bracelet is really noisy? Anyway, love my Sumo, it's very elegant and sporty at the same time.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

Just remember that all the aftermarket bracelets use hollow end links on tge Sumo. They will require occasional adjustment to avoid rattling


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Got it this morning.
So much better in the flesh...the pictures in this thread, though beautiful, do not do it justice.










What are these things... :think:


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Never thought I'd join this club, but one popped up locally for a reasonable price, and here I am!

Wasn't all that interested in the Sumo initially, but now I find myself smiling when I check the time.

My itch has definitely been scratched! No more wandering eyes for a long long time...


----------



## aesdc (Dec 29, 2011)

Hoping to join this club soon with a blumo. Gotta make some room first though!!


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Came home to find this....


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Here it is a short while later, it's a bit more weight than the shogun but it is very nice. Higuchi is also great to work with.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Welcome, my triplets say hello








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Oldbugr said:


> Here it is a short while later, it's a bit more weight than the shogun but it is very nice. Higuchi is also great to work with.


Looks great on the NATO


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

It rides real nice on a 3ring Zulu as well, rides a little closer to the arm.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Oldbugr said:


> Here it is a short while later, it's a bit more weight than the shogun but it is very nice. Higuchi is also great to work with.


It looks great, 
I have the blue one and I'm thinking to try orange NATO strap, I'll post some photos.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Oldbugr said:


> Came home to find this....


Isn't it a beauty?
Congrats.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Here is my blue sumo,
Had two black, sold one and bought a blue.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Thanks-glg, the sumo's are a great value (imo). Love the long lugs, and how the bezel tucks into the case


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi guys. Since this is the official Sumo thread, I just thought that I would ask it here.

Really enjoying my Blumo, and I still smile every time I look at it. Thus far, it's pretty accurate (-4s/d) and the blue dial is a joy to behold in different light!

Sadly I discovered a few hairline scratches on top of the right lug. Doesn't detract from my enjoyment, but damn, every time I look the time, my eyes get drawn to those scratches. :roll:

Anyway, unto my real question. I was playing around with the crown, and the winding mechanism feels great (compared to my new Monster). The crown screws down really smoothly and nicely too.

But the thing is, I use the usual method of screwing down the crown by pushing down and turning the crown counter-clockwise until I feel a click, and I discovered that there are points that the crown seems to stick, and not turn until I let up the pressure. Also, the 'click' when the threads align don't seem to be very distinct as well.

Is this usual, or should I be concerned? I don't encounter this with my Monster (smoothly turns counter-clockwise and with a distinct click when the threads line up). It's still under warranty so I should be bringing it down for a checkup at the end of the month.

Finally, just a pic to thank you all for reading! Love how dark the bezel looks, almost black, while the dial is blue.


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

glg said:


> Here is my blue sumo,
> Had two black, sold one and bought a blue.


Great watch, and a beautiful view.

I *really* hope that's not your daily view ...I'm going to kill myself if it is


----------



## tysburkett (May 15, 2013)

Arrived yesterday!

I don't want to praise it too much, however I now feel my Oris Atrix Date which was roughly 2.5 times the price at a retail store here in Western Australia and bought specifically for suit duties, won't be getting much time. The sumo on the stock bracelet just works well.

Also had a good experience with Creation watches, was thinking seiya at first but Creation I have used before and it was shipped directly from Japan with original boxing standard as opposed to having to order it in addition to the watch. Warranty card stamped and also new stock beign a 2013 build, overall very satisfied.


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

iggu74 said:


> Pulled the trigger on a Seiko Sumo in blue from Rakuten. Can't wait to get the confirmation.


Welcome to the club, bro!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

phlooke said:


> I'm joining this club!
> 
> place an order with Higuchi for a Blumo, it's being shipped on 21st. Can't wait


Welcome to the club!


----------



## BenL (Oct 1, 2008)

muddy_man said:


> Hi guys. Since this is the official Sumo thread, I just thought that I would ask it here.
> 
> Really enjoying my Blumo, and I still smile every time I look at it. Thus far, it's pretty accurate (-4s/d) and the blue dial is a joy to behold in different light!
> 
> ...


I am not an expert, but that doesn't sound normal to me. I would get it checked out at your local watch servicer.


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Very low key mods I just completed two days ago... Sapphire, clear case back (may not be permanent) and MM300 clasp. Pretty nice to wear daily and is very comfortable, I am impressed with it. I like it much better with the low key mods.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

vwguy60 said:


> Very low key mods I just completed two days ago... Sapphire, clear case back (may not be permanent) and MM300 clasp. Pretty nice to wear daily and is very comfortable, I am impressed with it. I like it much better with the low key mods.
> 
> View attachment 1225639
> 
> ...


Very tasteful. I, too, have the clear caseback. Why are you unsure of keeping it on?


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

BenL said:


> I am not an expert, but that doesn't sound normal to me. I would get it checked out at your local watch servicer.


My Blumo does the same thing, yet screws in smoothly and positively if I just "unlearn" the step that I had to learn with all my previous watches (the ones where I had to be careful not to cross-thread the crown). I just skip the "turn the crown backwards first, until the threads line up" step now, because I find that it's unnecessary with the Sumo.

Let someone check it out if it worries you, but I don't think it's an indication of a problem. I've never had the slightest worry that my Blumo's crown wasn't screwing in properly. Ever.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

> Very tasteful. I, too, have the clear caseback. Why are you unsure of keeping it on?


Thank you! To answer your question, I do like it but I question its water resistance, I'll have it tested, and if it passes i will keep it on. I just did the work a couple days ago and I do not have a tester, I want to get one though... I am a hobbyist and I have all the watch tools except a tester to test water resistance. I am not a diver so as long as it passes a basic test, I am happy.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

vwguy60 said:


> Thank you! To answer your question, I do like it but I question its water resistance, I'll have it tested, and if it passes i will keep it on. I just did the work a couple days ago and I do not have a tester, I want to get one though... I am a hobbyist and I have all the watch tools except a tester to test water resistance. I am not a diver so as long as it passes a basic test, I am happy.


That's understandable. If it helps any, I am solely a desk diver and the caseback has passed all basic water resistance
( washing hands, shower, rain, etc)


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

Thanks BenL and fluppyboy, for the replies. I went to check it out at the local Seiko Service Center, and my Blumo was given the all clear! 

I guess it's an idiosyncrasy that I have to live with! Must stop my itchy hands from unscrewing and screwing the crown for no good reason...


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

phlooke said:


> Great watch, and a beautiful view.
> 
> I *really* hope that's not your daily view ...I'm going to kill myself if it is


Thanks,
My daily view no, but pretty often .
Everywhere here is sea.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Let me in the club too......just picked up my first Sumo last week off this board. Here it us on a gray Zulu.......


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

muddy_man said:


> Hi guys. Since this is the official Sumo thread, I just thought that I would ask it here.
> 
> Really enjoying my Blumo, and I still smile every time I look at it. Thus far, it's pretty accurate (-4s/d) and the blue dial is a joy to behold in different light!
> 
> ...


I discovered a similar effect on my Sumo which is also still under warranty. So, I've sent it to Seiko here in my Country and they confirmed today that they are going to replace parts. They didn't tell me any details though...


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Nice Sumo Mark, I should send you mine when I get a sapphire and have you change it for me..LOL Eric



vwguy60 said:


> Very low key mods I just completed two days ago... Sapphire, clear case back (may not be permanent) and MM300 clasp. Pretty nice to wear daily and is very comfortable, I am impressed with it. I like it much better with the low key mods.
> 
> View attachment 1225639
> 
> ...


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

> That's understandable. If it helps any, I am solely a desk diver and the caseback has passed all basic water resistance
> ( washing hands, shower, rain, etc)


Thanks!!! That is reassuring about the case back.



> Nice Sumo Mark, I should send you mine when I get a sapphire and have you change it for me..LOL Eric


Hey Eric, when I posted the automatic tuna conversion, a few people asked if I can do work on their watches... I've done a bunch of my own watches (5 sapphire crystals, hand/dial swaps and everything but movement servicing) and I seem to be getting really proficient at doing it, but I do not think I would feel comfortable on watches that are not my own. I am a hobbyist, fairly new at the DYI watch modding... I have an addiction for tools and I do not like anyone working on my stuff, very similar to my cars, no one touches them, especially my Corvette.


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

I understand Mark, you sound as fussy as I am. I tooled up and attacked my 007, or maybe it attacked me because it was quit the learning experience let alone how expensive it was (that's another story). I have a sumo and a shogun that I will get a sapphire at some point, just enjoying the watches at the moment. Take care. Eric


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

vwguy60 said:


> Very low key mods I just completed two days ago... Sapphire, clear case back (may not be permanent) and MM300 clasp. Pretty nice to wear daily and is very comfortable, I am impressed with it. I like it much better with the low key mods.
> 
> View attachment 1225639
> 
> ...


Love this! Can you care to share where to acquire the see-through case back? sapphire face crystal, too??? you can PM info. Thank you.


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

vwguy60 said:


> Very low key mods I just completed two days ago... Sapphire, clear case back (may not be permanent) and MM300 clasp. Pretty nice to wear daily and is very comfortable, I am impressed with it. I like it much better with the low key mods.
> 
> View attachment 1225639
> 
> ...


Love this! Can you care to share where to acquire the see-through case back? sapphire face crystal, too??? you can PM info. Thank you.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Mozzkee2 said:


> Love this! Can you care to share where to acquire the see-through case back? sapphire face crystal, too??? you can PM info. Thank you.


Why not share that with everyone in case someone wants to know this later on coming across this thread (a few months or years in the future)


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mozzkee2 said:


> Love this! Can you care to share where to acquire the see-through case back? sapphire face crystal, too??? you can PM info. Thank you.





jugnu said:


> Why not share that with everyone in case someone wants to know this later on coming across this thread (a few months or years in the future)


Clear caseback can be acquired from Harold (Yobokies) and sapphire can be acquired from Harold or Jake (Dagaz/10watches). Jake's sapphire has a higher dome than Harolds but all quality stuff. Hope this helps


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Clear caseback can be acquired from Harold (Yobokies) and sapphire can be acquired from Harold or Jake (Dagaz/10watches). Jake's sapphire has a higher dome than Harolds but all quality stuff. Hope this helps


As stated by R.Palace, everything came from Yobokies (I already had the clasp). I saw a thread with the higher dome but I liked the smaller dome better personally. When I emailed Harold (Yobokies) he sent me this link:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html

I hope this helps!


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

vwguy60-when you have time, would you mind taking a side shot of the crystal? I'd like to see how high it sticks above the bezel. Thanks, Eric


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Eric, here you go...


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Here is more of a side shot...


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

That's perfect, thanks Mark. That doesn't look any different than the stock one, just what I wanted. Eric


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

Oldbugr said:


> That's perfect, thanks Mark. That doesn't look any different than the stock one, just what I wanted. Eric


You're welcome Eric, glad to help! I wanted the same look as stock too.


----------



## Mozzkee2 (Mar 12, 2010)

How do I get hold of Harold and/or Jake? Please let us know.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mozzkee2 said:


> How do I get hold of Harold and/or Jake? Please let us know.


Harold - [email protected]

Jake - [email protected]


----------



## arogle1stus (May 23, 2013)

BEEEEUTIFUL watch.
I live in N E Texas and dont have a clue on where to acquire a Sumo save buying one from a fellow member.


----------



## Fran74 (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi there,

Here's mine. Great watch.

I'll take the chance to thank you all for the info, this forum is superb.

Fran.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Fran74 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Here's mine. Great watch.
> 
> ...


Looks great. I never had mine on the stock bracelet, immediately changed it out but I can appreciate it. A very classy watch indeed even with the stock bezel, which I prefer :thumbup:


----------



## mdd10 (Jul 25, 2013)

arogle1stus said:


> BEEEEUTIFUL watch.
> I live in N E Texas and dont have a clue on where to acquire a Sumo save buying one from a fellow member.


Higuchi sent mine to me. Great service. HIGUCHI-INC


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)




----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

I love the way the lugs stand out with this sawtooth strap...


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Greetings all, are any of the upper end Seikos flat crystal wathes, ie Sumo, no, MM300 no, any of the 600 or 1000?
I know the lower end watches are ie 150's etc, got used to the flat crystal roly and now trying to duplicate that look in seikos.
This forum is a great resource.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



area51 said:


> Greetings all, are any of the upper end Seikos flat crystal wathes, ie Sumo, no, MM300 no, any of the 600 or 1000?
> I know the lower end watches are ie 150's etc, got used to the flat crystal roly and now trying to duplicate that look in seikos.
> This forum is a great resource.
> Thx,
> Gary


Not sure why your saying the sumo is not flat? Mine sure seems flat, as flat as a 007. My shogun looks flat as well?


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Good point OK, mine is on the way, thouhgt it was going to be an obvious dome like my 015, not the case i see, what a relief, and what a fun toy, just ordered and bunch of mods from Harold, what a great easy way to do buisness.



Oldbugr said:


> Not sure why your saying the sumo is not flat? Mine sure seems flat, as flat as a 007. My shogun looks flat as well?


----------



## DiscipleofChronos (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Edit...started a thread instead.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*














































My first Seiko, hope not and last one! Hello to Seiko admirers as well.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Very nice, hb5, that is the same model i have incoming from Japan, as well of a box of mod parts from Harold.
What i have discovered is that this model watch is a great hobby watch. Reasonably inexpensive for what you get, and there some really great mods to make it unque and a fun item to play with.
I have decided to buildout a few of the Sumos instead of buying a MM 300 and becoming bored.
Thx for the pics, the crystal is much flatter than what i thoght, i have not seen one in real life yet.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Really amazing watch for asked price! Level of details, workmanship and quality are really superb. I will leave it in original state.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

I've just received leather nato from Cheapest NATO Straps - Welcome, it is great


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Just rcvd my first Sumo, orange model, black seiko rubber, what a treamendous value, cant beleive how nice this watch is all the way around.
For those that have issues with the gap on the strap hinges it is because of the intended bezel functionality, that area is recessed for fingers like mine to get ahold of the bezel on the top and bottom edges respective to the case, great design, sure glad i did not buy the MM300 first, the mods will be as much fun as the watch apears to be first pass.
Great valeu anyone thinking about buying one.
Now to the mods.
I do like value propositions, this is one be sure.
|>|>|>|>|>Gary


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Gọt the same orange Sumo. Can't stand the rubber strap. Too skinny and too long due to larger diameter of the Sumo. Here I have it with bracelet ripped off from my SSC017. 20mm and not tapered.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

sob...ordered a orange sumo from higuchi last week, but shipment delayed till tomorrow as the original one he wanted to send me had serious misalignment issues, so he wanted to wait for a nice piece...arghh can't wait to get my grubby paws on it....hopefully it will stop me from picking up a MM300 for a while...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

balzebub said:


> sob...ordered a orange sumo from higuchi last week, but shipment delayed till tomorrow as the original one he wanted to send me had serious misalignment issues, so he wanted to wait for a nice piece...arghh can't wait to get my grubby paws on it....hopefully it will stop me from picking up a MM300 for a while...


But at least you know you have a responsible seller and need not have to face with the frustration of a mis-aligned watch.


----------



## Benny P (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



Carson said:


> Gọt the same orange Sumo. Can't stand the rubber strap. Too skinny and too long due to larger diameter of the Sumo. Here I have it with bracelet ripped off from my SSC017. 20mm and not tapered.


That's a nice bracelet alternative! Are the endlinks a drop-in fit for the lugs?


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Where can i order a factory saw tooth rubber band set?
The rubbers look the best, the addtion of so much cheep shiny stuff makes the watch look cheep and its not, reduces the overa ll ashetics, the factory rubber is very well made, very well designed, there are toehr rubber options some very good ones, the addtion of more blingy junk is not the way to go on a very well designed watch, ill sell my new never used bracelt to womever wants it at a good price when the black model shows up, Orange, black rubber, the only way to go,
PH where can i get a saw tooth like yours, great chioce.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



area51 said:


> Where can i order a factory saw tooth rubber band set?
> The rubbers look the best, the addtion of so much cheep shiny stuff makes the watch look cheep and its not, reduces the overa ll ashetics, the factory rubber is very well made, very well designed, there are toehr rubber options some very good ones, the addtion of more blingy junk is not the way to go on a very well designed watch, ill sell my new never used bracelt to womever wants it at a good price when the black model shows up, Orange, black rubber, the only way to go,
> PH where can i get a saw tooth like yours, great chioce.
> Thx,
> Gary


I got mine from Chronograph

Chronograph.com

Very quick service, recommend it. Aside from the fact I couldn't find them anywhere else


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Great tip Ph, i just ordered three, thnak you.
that is a very very good band, i have it on an older seiko kinetic diver that has gone many places with me, they hold up very well, break in nicely, are well made and designed, look great, many people dont actually wear these watches and bands much, the seiko factory bands require break in, they will mold and get better with wearing them, ooils etc make the rubber softer, and they stay strong and reliable from what i have seen.
I have a few more bands on the way, ill do a better write up when they are all here.
The Seiko factory bands are a very good top pick in many ways, allot of people are throwing money away and a better product by not using the seiko bands.
Allot of junk being sold and promoted via peoples emotional buying habbits and poor taste.
Good chioce, looks great and better yet works great.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Just ordered a couple myself, have one on my BFK and it is very comfortable. Never even thought of trying it on my sumo but made a quick switch last night and what a nice surprise. Thanks for the Chronograph lead, they seem to be the only source at this time,


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



Benny P said:


> That's a nice bracelet alternative! Are the endlinks a drop-in fit for the lugs?


Curve end links fit almost.perfect. Very slight gaps where it meet the watch case.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Glad i listened to some that already get it.*

So i have had my first SBDC for about 2 weeks.
Love the watch.
Love the band.
Love the color.
Love the bezel and number size.
Love the price point and readily available.
Really enjoyed the purchase direct from Japan, great execution of the order and presentation, very very nicely done.
Love the fit, me = 8.5" cold, so i have had my challenges with watches, still only the more HD stuff is attractive to me so its not a big deal, many have a worse problem i am sure.
So allot of people are spending allot more money just cuz, mainly because others are is my guess. This watch is affordable and one can buy the tools and all the mod parts easily for 200$, i did,,, most all is here direct from Harold.
A person can have a ton of fun with this watch, bands, clear back, it doesnt need anything is the reality.
The crystal is a joy, flat and perfect, no up grade is necessary, as with ther band, and the guys that dont like the very well proportioned and asthetically correct bezel, i feel sorry for you, bet life is tough.
The watch is very well proportioned and laid out if you have the wrist for it, if not move along to the other department.
So thats the quick hit for now, i also need to move along, for now.
Lots of great tic tocks out there, this is a great watch at a very very reasonable price, i do love the value propositions.
more soon,
Best,
Gary:-!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html 
Here is the list of Sumo mod parts that Harold sells. Very good fellow to deal with, very very fast service to the US, everything they say about this fellow that is good, is true.
I bought one of each of most everything to play with. The parts are all top rate form what i can tell as an amateur watchman, i am sure the Alien Time Scientsts in the Off Planet Time Monitoring Station have thier own spaced out opinions, doh,,,
:roll:


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



brett kenny said:


> i need to ask this as i am very close to plonking down for one.... why are so many sumos flipped??
> 
> especially puzzling to me as there is extra effort in sourcing them being a jdm watch and ive nary seen a bad word said of them yet so many are sold soon after purchase


I flipped mine because the bezel insert looked like something from a $30 Pulsar. Hopefully Seiko will upgrade it soon. I could even handle the cheesy urethane like the MM300. I'd pay $200 just for the bezel adder if they'd make a ceramic or sapphire.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Well when its all said and done you could easily be into a SBBN 015 or 017, they go from 850 to about 1k USDs.
I think the Suos come real gadd just as they are especially the one on the rubber band, very good value when we buy right, but certainly worht any more than we pay like a Quartz would be, which is superior in all ways internally than a winder.
The Sumos are just a great value and very well dsigned and anthestically balanced.
I really enjoy the cartoon quality of the orange dial unit.
allot of these things get boring and just arnt this much fun, this watch is.
I would not over spend on mods either, better to step up a bit and get something really nice.



Robotaz said:


> I flipped mine because the bezel insert looked like something from a $30 Pulsar. Hopefully Seiko will upgrade it soon. I could even handle the cheesy urethane like the MM300. I'd pay $200 just for the bezel adder if they'd make a ceramic or sapphire.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Robo;
If you dont mind, i see you list a Luminox?
What do you think of it?
I keep thinking i want one of the 44mm, then default back to the larger Seikos.
The plastic bezels kill the deal for me also.
Appreciate your comments.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



area51 said:


> Well when its all said and done you could easily be into a SBBN 015 or 017, they go from 850 to about 1k USDs.
> I think the Suos come real gadd just as they are especially the one on the rubber band, very good value when we buy right, but certainly worht any more than we pay like a Quartz would be, which is superior in all ways internally than a winder.
> The Sumos are just a great value and very well dsigned and anthestically balanced.
> I really enjoy the cartoon quality of the orange dial unit.
> ...


Let me back up. I sound like I'm really beating up on the Sumo.

I do think the Sumo is a fantastic watch. For the money it is a bargain. It's just that I have a Pulsar that I paid $30 for with almost an identical bezel. Once you handle both, it really makes the Pulsar look like a crazy good deal and kinda takes away from the Sumo.

I love the recessed bezel in the case and the action is very smooth and precise, but the insert looks really cheap IMO.

The case is obviously beautiful and dial/hands are fantastic for the money.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Understood Robo, i kow allot of folks feel the same on the bezel, im gonna look at the pulsar, might be a bargain.
The different look on the Sumo is what i really like about it.
Gary


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

I, for one, prefer the stock bezel over the small font bezel that Harold stocks. The Sumo is a dress diver IMO and the stock bezel gives it a punch so to speak. The smaller font bezel makes it too dressy IMHO


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I, for one, prefer the stock bezel over the small font bezel that Harold stocks. The Sumo is a dress diver IMO and the stock bezel gives it a punch so to speak. The smaller font bezel makes it too dressy IMHO


Yeah but what would you think about a proper ceramic or sapphire bezel?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> Yeah but what would you think about a proper ceramic or sapphire bezel?


Yeah sure I would prefer a ceramic or sapphire bezel but that would defeat the purpose of labeling the Sumo the BEST diver in it's price range by many


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Yeah sure I would prefer a ceramic or sapphire bezel but that would defeat the purpose of labeling the Sumo the BEST diver in it's price range by many


Fair enough, but it keeps it from being the best diver in its price range to me. I know there are others who agree. That doesn't mean I'm right or wrong. It just means that some of us would jump at the chance to buy a Sumo with a bezel who's quality is proportionate to the rest of the watch. As it is, I just think the bezel sticks out as the obvious weak link in an otherwise excellent design.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



area51 said:


> Understood Robo, i kow allot of folks feel the same on the bezel, im gonna look at the pulsar, might be a bargain.
> The different look on the Sumo is what i really like about it.
> Gary


I want to make sure you're clear that I am not saying a Pulsar is in the same category as a Sumo. I'm not even saying look at Pulsar compared to a Sumo just because of the bezel. The Sumo is a huge jump up from a Pulsar in most ways, but they share very similar hardware in the bezel arena.

Look at the Pulsar PHX227 for an example. I have one and the bezel, while looking different than the Sumo, has a very similar feel, action, and hardware.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Robotaz said:


> I just think the bezel sticks out as the obvious weak link in an otherwise excellent design.


That's interesting because the Sumo has one of the smoothest bezel actions on any watch I've had. The obvious weakest link IMO and one that is far more a nuisance would be the long lugs and secondly would be the 20mm bracelet as opposed to 22mm.

Either way, I appreciate your post. Im curious though, what watch in the Sumo's price range would you say is better? Maybe comparable but not exactly better I would say would be a Steinhart, which I also own.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i sold off my steinhart OVM for a sumo.
the flat case coupled with its 50mm lug to lug distance didnt go to well with me, plus its bigger crown kept digging into my wrist.


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

I sold a Steinhart Ocean 1 after I bought a Blumo. The Seiko is a much higher quality watch. The bracelet is a little better on the Steinhart, but overall the Sumo wins by a mile.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

i am wearing my orange sumo now, the quest for the perfect watch continues? Got a box full of mods to tinker with when the urge hits, however, it is what it is.
If it were quartz it would be adequately perfect, but its not.
So many of the nicer watches are out of my size range,(too small), so in the larger ranges, lets say +43mm case size, the quartz watches that are higher end stuff become farther and fewer to say the least, rougher, a MM300 in quartz, i would buy several to have a have a spare, the SBBN 015 is going to get a good test run when it gets back this week, that may be the perfect watch for now, however what i really seek is a Sumo size and sex appeal of a MM300, and i dont see it out there.
What i am thinking is ditch the sroud and make a Ti ring to fill in, more conservative size wise, may be the ticket and headed towards the perfect watch, for me.
So we continue the quest.
Back to work.


----------



## wsu (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



Robotaz said:


> I flipped mine because the bezel insert looked like something from a $30 Pulsar. Hopefully Seiko will upgrade it soon. I could even handle the cheesy urethane like the MM300. I'd pay $200 just for the bezel adder if they'd make a ceramic or sapphire.


Where can I find official info about upgrade of Sumo? I am really interested in this topic.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



wsu said:


> Where can I find official info about upgrade of Sumo? I am really interested in this topic.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html

email Harold its very easy.
I have them all, the watch is great the way it comes, upgrades is questionable, they are really good products if that is what you want to do.
[email protected]


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

just got my grubby hands on a sumo last week. Only took it out to wear yesterday; so there i was setting the time and date, from reading the manual, i am supposed to unscrew the crown and pull it out to the 1st click and turn it counter-clockwise to set the date; but it didn't work until i moved the hands until it was "AM" time period, only then was i able to quick change the date by turning the crown.
Is this normal for a 6R15 movement? or is there something wrong with mine?


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

That's either user error (!) ...or something broken?

My vote is user error - not trying to offend here - but if it is "now" working it would appear that the movement isn't broken.

Not much help, just my opinion.


----------



## wsu (Apr 20, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



area51 said:


> https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html
> 
> email Harold its very easy.
> I have them all, the watch is great the way it comes, upgrades is questionable, they are really good products if that is what you want to do.
> [email protected]


I didn't understend first information. 
I thought that Seiko corp is going to upgrade their model


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



wsu said:


> I didn't understend first information.
> I thought that Seiko corp is going to upgrade their model


Mods are typically reffered to as crystals, bezel, band,. etc, after market non original items.
Mutual misunderstood coms, i see what your asking about now, i have no info to share, others might, i think seiko just introduces and deletes models, i think that is why there are so many goodies for super popular watches like the Sumo's.
Gary


----------



## Carson (Apr 26, 2012)

Bought one so it's not a deal breaker for me. How much more would it cost Seiko to give us quartz crystal and MM300 clasp instead of these present stocks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## vwguy60 (May 11, 2012)

My Sumo on the left and my Tuna quartz 6309 conversion on the right. These are my two most comfortable Seikos. Hard to believe they are over 30 years in age apart!


----------



## wholiday71 (Oct 18, 2013)

Bought my first Sumo last month. Saw a post where someone put an aftermarket omega rubber strap on the sumo. I bought one of these straps but the pins are way too small. Bought the fat bars but they will not fit in strap.....

Any ideas how to open the hole on the strap without damaging it. There is a metal "insert" where the pin goes through on strap for extra support I guess. Don't want to damage strap.....

Thanks




Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

wholiday71 said:


> Bought my first Sumo last month. Saw a post where someone put an aftermarket omega rubber strap on the sumo. I bought one of these straps but the pins are way too small. Bought the fat bars but they will not fit in strap.....
> 
> Any ideas how to open the hole on the strap without damaging it. There is a metal "insert" where the pin goes through on strap for extra support I guess. Don't want to damage strap.....
> 
> ...


Although I try to use OEM fat spring bars on my Seiko divers, but when I want to use a strap that cannot take fat bars, I don't try to manipulate the strap, I use thinner spring bars with the proper wider diameter tip. I order from eBay seller twente(o). For Sumo look for 20x1.78x1.1 sized ones.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

liwang22 said:


> Although I try to use OEM fat spring bars on my Seiko divers, but when I want to use a strap that cannot take fat bars, I don't try to manipulate the strap, I use thinner spring bars with the proper wider diameter tip. I order from eBay seller twente(o). For Sumo look for 20x1.78x1.1 sized ones.


I've done exactly that as well, even bought from same eBay dealer. Thin spring bars with fat tip/end that fit the Sumo lug holes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wholiday71 (Oct 18, 2013)

Thanks ordered the spring bars. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

I tend to like to use the OEM parts whenever possible.
A little lube goes a long ways, i susepct in this case the thiner bars is the correct action, it was still snug.


----------



## roppap (Aug 26, 2013)

My Blumo


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

My Blumo is coming tommorow 
I'm not sure if I really like it, it was an impulse buy


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've just dropped yesterday my Blumo at service to change the hardlex to extra domed sapphire from dagaz. I can't wait till tomorrow, to see the result


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wiz,
Looking forward to a pic if it shows the mod well, if you are able.
thx,
Gary



WiZARD7 said:


> I've just dropped yesterday my Blumo at service to change the hardlex to extra domed sapphire from dagaz. I can't wait till tomorrow, to see the result


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

SBDC 001
just recieved from the watch shop direct, Japan.
Great service, everything went perfectly inclduing the watch i recieved.
The SBDC searies is clearly one of the best values out there if not the best.
I like the value propositions, this product fits that model precisely.
My second one, i may get a Blumo just cuz.
Not sure at all yet on the MM300, sounds like all looks and maybe some sex appeal, dont think it will take the beating these things will.
very well could be under engineered, YTBD, very unsure on the x4 price vs what you really get in value and performance.
certainly not the value BFB these Sumo:-! things are.
Best,
G.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Here is mine 


sumo by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Congrats.
I sure do like those Sumos.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

muchacho_ said:


> Here is mine
> 
> 
> sumo by muchacho86, on Flickr


Congrats, it fits you well!

I own the Blumo as well, and I absolutely love it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hideiyoshi (Nov 4, 2013)

Hi Guys,

New member to the bandwagon... got me couple of these from Osaka, these are great watches and already received compliments from fellow colleagues whom are watch enthusiast as well....
The SUMO, last piece available after searching few main shopping complexes in Osaka








The 2 pieces bought from the same outlet








The Shogun, has not got it adjusted to fit my hand








The SUMO, all of you guys has seen it a thousand of times already








The 2 boxes








The freebies from Seiko outlet









Cheers!


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> I've just dropped yesterday my Blumo at service to change the hardlex to extra domed sapphire from dagaz. I can't wait till tomorrow, to see the result


I had it that "tomorrow" but I was so angry, I didn't want to post it.
The service man f*cked up my little Sumo. There wasn't a scratch on it before...
He used some sh*t opener, that left marks on the case 4 "corners". Obviously he didn't know how to remove the bezel, so he just forced it, and scratched the case.

When I saw it, I could kill him. It is visible with bare eye. He checked it with his loupe, and he said, thet he can't see it, and it is perfect. 
Finally he agreed to polish it up, but I lost all of my faith, and brought it home. He would just make it worse 

He pressure tested the watch at 5 BAR. But come on, this is a dive watch certified for 20 BAR. He simply doesn't have the equipment, he could test only at 5 BAR....

and I even had to pay for it... (not much, 3000 HUF - 15$)

This is the authorized Seiko service center in Hungary. I hate this country, and living here


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

I've tried to make some pictures, to show the new crystal. It is very hard to photo it, and to show how much nicer than the regular hardlex.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

more picutres with extra domed sapphire from dagaz


----------



## discodave (May 18, 2010)

Just bought a Sumo from a forum member yesterday and it should ship to me today. Can't wait to get my hands on it. I've been looking at these for a LONG time. I was leaning towards the Tuna, but the price has kept me away from it.


----------



## BarryW (Mar 6, 2006)

Some here:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

BarryW said:


> Some here:


Really love those LE Sumos!


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Sumo
BlaMo
BluMo
OrMo
YelMo


----------



## Hooky (Mar 3, 2011)

Here is mine. Finally ready. Bought it last year here on WUS from an USA seller. Feel very happy with it.

Also I took the modding the another level. When I received the watch it had the Yobokies insert in it. The layout of the insert I liked, but the quality was not good: it scratches more easily than OEM and also the lume of the pearl was very bad compared to the OEM Seiko dial and hands. The pearl itself was also not as nice as Seiko. So i changed the insert back to OEM Seiko.

Further I used Yobokies see through case back. Yobokies bracelet. And the MM300 folding clasp with divers extension. Really practical in daily life.

Also I used OEM Seiko MM300 hands. This really gives the watch a more mature and tough look. During summer I sometimes also use the MM300 rubber strap.

What do you guys think?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Hooky said:


> Here is mine. Finally ready. Bought it last year here on WUS from an USA seller. Feel very happy with it.
> 
> Also I took the modding the another level. When I received the watch it had the Yobokies insert in it. The layout of the insert I liked, but the quality was not good: it scratches more easily than OEM and also the lume of the pearl was very bad compared to the OEM Seiko dial and hands. The pearl itself was also not as nice as Seiko. So i changed the insert back to OEM Seiko.
> 
> ...


I like it overall, however, only based om looks, I like the stock bracelet better because of the small polished parts.

Nice touch with the MM300 hands.

See through caseback is also nice, but I'd rather have that on a movement that's actually worth watching more than just once.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hooky, nice touchs.
I have the mm300 rubber, took it off, looks and feels ceap, it is, hte Iso is a much much better band as far as rubber goes, the best.
The stock bracelet and clasp works fine, i have a mm300 Ti clasp, not sure what to do with it now.
Good move on the bezel.
Mine is going with the clear back also, bezel insert, saphire lens and solver chapter ring, will post pics soon.
Nice pics.
Thx,
Gary


----------



## woshixiaozhu (Aug 9, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

I just purchased a blue sumo from higuchi and was quite quite surprised at how accurate it is. More than 30 hours and it ran only 2 second slower. I know this certainly is not one of the most accurate watches in forum but with its price I was expecting 20-30 seconds per day. It is a big chunky watch but since I were wearing g shocks for years this isn't really a problem at all.

The only complain, so far I have, is the bracelet and the clasp. I am okay with a 20mm lug width but I do wish they could be a little thicker, especially the clasp. It is thin like a paper and kinda of cheap feel....

But oeverall, this is an amazing watch!!


----------



## iggu74 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*


----------



## Simone Martini (Apr 21, 2011)

One bad pic from Spain.


----------



## bigduke6 (Jan 23, 2013)

Still regret selling mine, but it simply did not get enough wrist time!!!!

Sent from my C2105 using Tapatalk


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Its a real good pic, very well done.
Natural a very nice close up, really good pic and a great choice, i do enjoy the OrMo's.
Good job.
Gary


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wrist time is irrellevent, you miss it and thats what matters.
Get another one, they are not terribly expensive direct from Japan.
450-500 USD's.


----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

My Sumo, hanging out at work...


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

pdoherty said:


> My Sumo, hanging out at work...


Nice. You snagged the one I wanted I think. From a cool WUSer?


----------



## pdoherty (Jul 12, 2010)

liwang22 said:


> Nice. You snagged the one I wanted I think. From a cool WUSer?


Yes, indeed! It has the small-font bezel, domed sapphire crystal, replacement hands, black chapter ring and black date wheel. All of which I heartily recommend for any Sumo owner considering upgrades...


----------



## Keehna666 (Feb 28, 2009)

Can I ask what make the orange strap is and where you got it?


----------



## itranslator (Sep 15, 2012)

My blumo










Sent from my C5303 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## OrisBC3 (Aug 25, 2013)

pdoherty -- that's an awesome watch. I'm not usually taken by sumo's to be honest - but that domed saphire and small font bezel makes all the difference for me.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

pdoherty said:


> My Sumo, hanging out at work...


I miss this one, looks great on you, glad you are enjoying it!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StefanBiggi (Jul 31, 2012)

pdoherty said:


> Yes, indeed! It has the small-font bezel, domed sapphire crystal, replacement hands, black chapter ring and black date wheel. All of which I heartily recommend for any Sumo owner considering upgrades...


You are so right! I'm not even wearing my Sumo even if I only got it for one week until I get the bezel insert (with smaller font letters) and the AR coated sapphire. Don't get me wrong I love already the watch but with the upgrades it's on a hole different league .
PS: Did someone located in Europe received a package from Harold and can help me with the shipping time? I was shipped on 20th November and hasn't arrived yet


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Boone said:


> Sumo with my Saddleback bag.
> 
> View attachment 649327


Excellent watch and even better bag. I have both.


----------



## diplomatt (Aug 27, 2012)

Just received my Sumo and I absolutely love it! I ordered from Higuchi and was very impressed by the service and quick shipping, and the origami holiday card was a nice touch! However, the bracelet seems to squeak with just about any movement of my arm. I think I've narrowed it down to the links on each side connected to the end links. Does anyone have any recommendations for a solution to a squeaky link/bracelet? Has anyone else had any experience with this?

Here are some quick and dirty iPhone pics


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)




----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

diplomatt said:


> Just received my Sumo and I absolutely love it! I ordered from Higuchi and was very impressed by the service and quick shipping, and the origami holiday card was a nice touch! However, the bracelet seems to squeak with just about any movement of my arm. I think I've narrowed it down to the links on each side connected to the end links. Does anyone have any recommendations for a solution to a squeaky link/bracelet? Has anyone else had any experience with this?
> 
> Here are some quick and dirty iPhone pics


Congratulations on a nice pick up. Ihave used a silicone spray in the past for squeaky bracelets. It dries fast and takes care of the squeaks.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Got my Blumo from Higuchi just over a week ago - complete with the 'Marry Christmas' origami card - what a nice thing to do. Watch completely lives up to the hype and more in my view and keeps great time. Only minor issue is the rather gritty feel when screwing in the Crown in and out - is yours the same? Seems quite a common problem. Tried the dental floss trick as recommended and works a treat - now much smoother. Just seems a bit odd to me. 

Cheers 

Jez


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Finally joined the party...


----------



## diplomatt (Aug 27, 2012)

mav66 said:


> Congratulations on a nice pick up. Ihave used a silicone spray in the past for squeaky bracelets. It dries fast and takes care of the squeaks.


Thanks for the quick reply and suggestion mav66! I will definitely look for some silicone spray for my bracelet.


----------



## diplomatt (Aug 27, 2012)

jspeakman said:


> Got my Blumo from Higuchi just over a week ago - complete with the 'Marry Christmas' origami card - what a nice thing to do. Watch completely lives up to the hype and more in my view and keeps great time. Only minor issue is the rather gritty feel when screwing in the Crown in and out - is yours the same? Seems quite a common problem. Tried the dental floss trick as recommended and works a treat - now much smoother. Just seems a bit odd to me.
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jez


I completely agree, jspeakman, the sumo absolutely lives up to the hype! When I screw the crown in it has a similar feel to winding the watch. I haven't noticed any excessive gritty feel other than what I just described. This is my first automatic watch though so I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

I'd love to join but I fear it's too large for me. Think I'll have to stick with my 007 till the MM300 comes along. Jealous though, it does look really nice


----------



## noenmon (Nov 19, 2013)

diplomatt said:


> Just received my Sumo and I absolutely love it! I ordered from Higuchi and was very impressed by the service and quick shipping, and the origami holiday card was a nice touch!


I'm so tempted now to order from Higuchi just to get the xmas origami.  I can also recommend their service. Have fun with your sumo.


----------



## diplomatt (Aug 27, 2012)

oiljam said:


> I'd love to join but I fear it's too large for me. Think I'll have to stick with my 007 till the MM300 comes along. Jealous though, it does look really nice


If you need a little "push", my wrist is just over 6.5 inches so I had the same reservations about the sumo, but I don't regret my decision in the slightest! It wears comfortably for a larger watch even if it is a little too big for my wrist and definitely wears smaller than other 44-45mm watches I've tried on. Everyone has their own limit though. I just couldn't pass on the sumo! Good luck chasing the MM300


----------



## diplomatt (Aug 27, 2012)

noenmon said:


> I'm so tempted now to order from Higuchi just to get the xmas origami.  I can also recommend their service. Have fun with your sumo.


Christmas isn't official until you've received the Higuchi origami holiday card


----------



## oiljam (Apr 27, 2012)

diplomatt said:


> If you need a little "push", my wrist is just over 6.5 inches so I had the same reservations about the sumo, but I don't regret my decision in the slightest! It wears comfortably for a larger watch even if it is a little too big for my wrist and definitely wears smaller than other 44-45mm watches I've tried on. Everyone has their own limit though. I just couldn't pass on the sumo! Good luck chasing the MM300


Nice photos. I appreciate them. It looks well on you and doesn't look too big. Enjoy it, I might join you one day


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

pdoherty said:


> Yes, indeed! It has the small-font bezel, domed sapphire crystal, replacement hands, black chapter ring and black date wheel. All of which I heartily recommend for any Sumo owner considering upgrades...


I just picked up a black Sumo last week. Love the watch but I may love it even more with the small-font bezel and, perhaps, the domed sapphire crystal. I'm not a guy who usually likes to modify my watches but these just seem to make sense.Where can I have the same thing done to my Sumo?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rosborn said:


> I just picked up a black Sumo last week. Love the watch but I may love it even more with the small-font bezel and, perhaps, the domed sapphire crystal. I'm not a guy who usually likes to modify my watches but these just seem to make sense.Where can I have the same thing done to my Sumo?


Harold (Yobokies) sells the small font bezel and the domed sapphire. You can contact him at his email address [email protected]


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

I don't think I have posted my Blumo here. Changed my NATO out to the metal bracelet.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Harold (Yobokies) sells the small font bezel and the domed sapphire. You can contact him at his email address [email protected]


Thank you. How much does something like that cost? I assume I must send it to him? How long on average does that take? You can PM me if you feel uncomfortable quoting the approximate prices in the thread.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Thank you. How much does something like that cost? I assume I must send it to him? How long on average does that take? You can PM me if you feel uncomfortable quoting the approximate prices in the thread.


I'm not exactly sure of the pricing because I haven't sourced those parts from Harold. However, if I recall from previous discussions I believe the bezel insert is somewhere around $30 and the sapphire is around $50-$60. He ships from China so it took me about 3 weeks to receive a bracelet from him via regular mail. You can send the watch to him or I'd recommend purchasing the parts from him and having Jack at International Watch Works or Duarte at North East Watch Works install them. I've used both modders and theyre top class. Hope this helps. Feel free to PM me with any question


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Thank you. How much does something like that cost? I assume I must send it to him? How long on average does that take? You can PM me if you feel uncomfortable quoting the approximate prices in the thread.


the prices are all listed in his sales thread.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-custom-sumo-parts-new-ss-chapter-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html


----------



## Error 404 (Dec 14, 2013)

Hello everyone! Just registered and wanted my first post to be here in the Sumo thread. I'm new to the watch world, and my Blumo was my first "nice" watch. I'm loving it! It arrived from Higuchi on 10/30, the day the Red Sox won the World Series! Man, that was a good day... Anyway, I hope to learn a lot from you all.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Thank you. How much does something like that cost? I assume I must send it to him? How long on average does that take? You can PM me if you feel uncomfortable quoting the approximate prices in the thread.


https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html

Contact Harold by email he resonds immeaidlaty dirring his normal work day.
He will quote you and then use pay pal.
He responds and ships same day during the week.
Use Jack for themods, IWC.
I just did mine.
crystal
bezel
clear back
Really pleased, drives the rolex fools nuts which is why i wear this instead of the roly clown watches these days.
You wont be sorry on the mods, very good up grades.
Clear back very optional.
Gary


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Have had my Blumo for around 2 weeks and been reading through this thread. I have been fascinated by how much comment this watch has raised and it is clearly a bit of an enigma. I think that's because it is simply a work of art which some love, hate or are completely indifferent to. Which has prompted me to share some entirely personal musings on the aesthetics of the Sumo and I hope you will forgive these random ramblings.

Now as will be plainly obvious I know nothing about art. However, my view for what its worth is that good art breaks with convention, takes you out of your comfort zone and should spark controversy. I think the Sumo does this in spades. It succeeds in both being bold and beefy, and dressy, not an easy thing to pull off. Most agree that the case is a beautiful crafted piece of sculpture. I also love the rather loud font; I believe this to be one of its signature features. Conventional inserts on the Sumo look really good but I am left with the sense of it being diminished slightly, becoming yet another good looking classic style diver. Bit like touching up the Mona Lisa (and I am sure she would object!). The bezel and its housing is arguably a less traditional, form following function design providing a brilliantly engineered solution to protecting the bezel. The bracelet, an unconventional size but again form following function, it is comfortable. Furthermore it shows off the unusually wide sweeping lugs ending in diamond like polished and brushed facets, something I never noticed before on pictures - Seiko didn't have to do that. The links are solid, brushed and polished including the edges of the faux centre links. Ok, the clasp is fairly average and functional but let's not forget this a watch that costs less than $500 

Would I change anything? - well perhaps, in a (albeit rare of course!) moment of indulgence, I might be tempted to replace the clasp for MM300 clasp. Also I would like to see it on a Di Modell Chronissimo just mainly so I can tell someone the name. Would be sort of like giving the Mona Lisa a new frame - nothing wrong with that.

If you have been, thanks for reading.

Jez


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

jspeakman said:


> Have had my Blumo for around 2 weeks and been reading through this thread.


Very well put, fully agree with you.


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

""but let's not forget this a watch that costs less than $500 ""

Great write up JSP.
In these days of over indulgences, excess, fools following fools, being value driven is a nice place to be, especially when it is so obvious as in the case of the Blamos, Ormos and Blumos.
Feels good at least trying to guide the little ones and youngsters in the correct direction vs the path clowns.
Great wrtie up, your a pro.
Gary


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

area51 said:


> ""...as in the case of the Blamos, Ormos...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jspeakman,

Couldn't have said it any better myself. Very appreciative that you pointed out that this watch is $500 new. In my opinion, probably the best watch you can purchase for $500.

Rob


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

For those who complain about the 'perceived' lower quality of the Hardlex crystal, I was just whacked on the shoulder, wrist and on my Blumo's crystal face by an errant side door.

My shoulder took the brunt of the impact, and smarted for a while. My wrist smarted for a bit as well.

When I glanced at my Blumo, I saw these.










A bit of water, a tissue and some elbow grease, and the crystal is as good as new! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

christmas was earlier this year - my blue one arrived today


----------



## benedictang (Dec 17, 2013)

wow! very nice sir. the only one missing is the orange sumo. dont forget the yellow limited edition too. but its too pricey.


Byron2701 said:


> christmas was earlier this year - my blue one arrived today
> 
> View attachment 1314952


----------



## area51 (Sep 22, 2013)

Hardex is a top quality product.
Greyish in color not flashy by any menas, top rate material.


----------



## Lucky_Craft (Aug 18, 2013)

I just received my Sumo (and first Seiko) a few days ago from Higuchi. First impressions; I'm very impressed with this watch! 
Higuchi's service was great too!


----------



## korny (Jan 16, 2012)

greetings sumo-donning peeps!

have a quick question, do the recently purchased sumos come with the updated 24Jewel 6r15*C* movement?


----------



## phlooke (Jan 21, 2013)

Byron2701 said:


> christmas was earlier this year - my blue one arrived today
> 
> View attachment 1314952


Please, PLEASE ensure that you align the second hands on these two beauties.

OCD? ...me? ...how very dare you!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

phlooke said:


> Please, PLEASE ensure that you align the second hands on these two beauties.
> 
> OCD? ...me? ...how very dare you!


Hahaha you're not the only one


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

Just in from Higuchi.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

A little while ago I finally received a leather strap I ordered some months ago for my Sumo.
It had taken quite some time (3 months between ordering and delivery) but it finally arrived and it looks absolutely great I think.
What do you guys think?


----------



## fogbound (Dec 5, 2013)

Received mine yesterday and got the anvil resized today. I love this watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> A little while ago I finally received a leather strap I ordered some months ago for my Sumo.
> It had taken quite some time (3 months between ordering and delivery) but it finally arrived and it looks absolutely great I think.
> What do you guys think?


Baseball glove? Pretty cool! Where did you find that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Here's my Blumo with a Super Engineer from Strapcode.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

watchfitz said:


> Baseball glove? Pretty cool! Where did you find that?


Thanks very much.
I got it at Brian Johnson's BJ Straps.
No two straps are exactly the same.
Check it out: Brian Johnson's (ridinfool)'s Library | Photobucket


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

rm7pr said:


> Here's my Blumo with a Super Engineer from Strapcode.


That's one terrific looking bracelet you got there!


----------



## rm7pr (Apr 7, 2011)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> That's one terrific looking bracelet you got there!


Thanks Johnny, I originally didn't really like it and actually listed the bracelet on the FSOT section. I think I'm having second thoughts though. Gonna give it another try. I think it gives it a more casual look and feel.


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

Just got this SBDC003 a.k.a. Blumo yesterday.










From fellow whom I acquired this watch, there are about 30-40 Sumos (mostly 001, some 003, and few 005) just came into the AD Seiko last week, and it's sold out just within days. One of them is with me right now =)

When I have had this Blumo, I realized and totally understood why these Sumo sold so fast.

I exchanged my SKX007 with this Blumo. I once had MM300 few months ago. So here are some brief comparisons between those three (on my 6.75 inches wrist) :

1. Size "feel" (not necessarily the technical measurement. The order is from bigger to smaller) 
SBDC003 > SBDX001 > SKX007

2. Thickness "feel" (thanks to the Sumo bezel that "sink" into the case. The order is from thicker to thinner) 
SBDX001 > SKX007 > SBDC003

3. Weight "feel" (The order is from heavier to lighter)
SBDX001 > SBDC003 > SKX007

4. Movement superiority. 
It's relative. It's extremely important for an OCD guy like me, but for others, maybe it's not that important.

5. Bracelet comfort. 
SKX007 > SBDC003 > SBDX001

6. Finishing.
It's obvious, the higher the price, the better the finishing. This applies to all details on each watch.
SBDX001 > SBDC003 > SKX007

7. Signed crown. 
MM300 deserves a signed crown!

8. In conclusion, each watch has its own charm. Based on your budget, each watch worths its money.

As for me, this Blumo will stay longer =)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

PK-GAT said:


> Just got this SBDC003 a.k.a. Blumo yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sold your MM300?


----------



## PK-GAT (Aug 6, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> You sold your MM300?


Yep. I've posted and explained it on Official MM300 Thread.

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Salvo (Sep 12, 2011)

just landed on my wrist:-!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

I've been on this board for years and slowly built, to me, a rather impressive collection at times. I owned many higher-end pieces over the years (Omega, Ball, Kobold, Sinn, Doxa, etc.), but other, more expensive hobbies (motorcycles) took a hold of my fancy and the watchbox started to empty out to keep up with new tires, oil changes, and an endless list of "farkles". But, my love for quality watches never wained. I brought my attention back to the more affordable, workhorse brands like Seiko, Orient, and Casio and have been longing for a Sumo once again. Great looking and rugged watch that I could wear with a suit or a flannel shirt and not really worry about it. I've owned five Sumos over the years, two each of the black and blue and one orange. In fact, I pre-ordered a blue one from Seiya when Seiko first introduced the model back in&#8230; 2008 was it? I remember the forum members trying to come up with a nickname for the watch - "Grizzly" was a popular contender, if memory serves.

Anyway, the long-winded biography above serves to introduce my sixth (and final?) Sumo, picked up from the FS forum just a couple days ago. The previous owner installed a domed sapphire crystal and, I must say, it complements the already handsome features of this watch. I've got a Dagaz triple D strap on order as well as one of Harold's fantastic anvil bracelets incoming which, along with the Isofrane and a drawer full of zulus, will really round out my options.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

PK-GAT said:


> Yep. I've posted and explained it on Official MM300 Thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


I love my blumo but I don't know if I could ever look at it the same after owning the MM300. The MM300 is definitely a grail of mine, but I don't see me having the 2K anytime soon. I decided to take my wife to France for finishing her degree instead.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I am new to the club even though I don't actually have the watch in my paws yet. It was supposed to arrive on the 23rd but won't be at the post office until Thursday - reading this thread has been helping me get through the wait. Bought the watch head only and will put it on my MM300 waffle strap that used to adorn my BFK. I actually sold the BFK to fund the Sumo. Am already thinking of changing to the small font insert and clear case back and I think the black date wheel looks awesome. This is the most I have spent on a watch in some time and am slowly working my way up the Seiko ladder with the MM300 being my goal/attainable grail. Pics to follow on Thursday I hope.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

PK-GAT said:


> Yep. I've posted and explained it on Official MM300 Thread.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk 4


Oh I see. I would like to own these 3 watches. Right now, I've none yet


----------



## luftwaffe (Dec 26, 2013)

I finally pulled the trigger and got a black sumo. Just received Katsu's email that it'll be shipped tomorrow. =)
Will be getting a green bezel from Dagaz for my SKX007 once the sumo arrives! Some variety.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice. Mine should be arriving today...super excited 



luftwaffe said:


> I finally pulled the trigger and got a black sumo. Just received Katsu's email that it'll be shipped tomorrow. =)
> Will be getting a green bezel from Dagaz for my SKX007 once the sumo arrives! Some variety.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Byron2701 (Jun 11, 2012)

I really like the lume








and for our fellow (no, not an OCD) PHLOOKE -> the second hands are aligned this time ;-)


----------



## snert (Dec 23, 2012)

This watch is great. I was unsure before pulling the trigger, but I can't be happier since I received the watch. It has been on my wrist ever since it arrived. The 20mm lugs and the bracelet seemed to be the biggest complaints. The bracelet just seems to work with the case design. It is comfortable and not to heavy. Yes the clasp seems cheap, but one does not look at the clasp. The 20mm lugs work great on a rubber or a nato/zulu. All in all, I am very happy with this watch purchase. Everything just seems to work with this watch. Here are a few pics.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The lume on mine is amazing. I walked past a window earlier and that was enough to charge the lume and have it glowing...was very impressive.



Byron2701 said:


> I really like the lume
> View attachment 1326259
> 
> 
> and for our fellow (no, not an OCD) PHLOOKE -> the second hands are aligned this time ;-)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

This is the most curvaceous and sculptured piece of art. Congrats to those who have it!

I'm holding back buying it only because I want to get the MM300 first. 

Aim higher first and the Sumo would be an easier target later.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

chriscentro said:


> This is the most curvaceous and sculptured piece of art. Congrats to those who have it!
> 
> I'm holding back buying it only because I want to get the MM300 first.
> 
> Aim higher first and the Sumo would be an easier target later.


Yeah but do you think you will still want the Sumo after you get the MM300?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

snert said:


> This watch is great. I was unsure before pulling the trigger, but I can't be happier since I received the watch. It has been on my wrist ever since it arrived. The 20mm lugs and the bracelet seemed to be the biggest complaints. The bracelet just seems to work with the case design. It is comfortable and not to heavy. Yes the clasp seems cheap, but one does not look at the clasp. The 20mm lugs work great on a rubber or a nato/zulu. All in all, I am very happy with this watch purchase. Everything just seems to work with this watch. Here are a few pics.


Snert,

Great watch!

A lot of people complain about either the distance between the lugs or the bracelet/clasp without reason. It's almost as if they are just looking for something to complain about. I got my Sumo about three weeks ago and it has been the only watch in my collection to get wrist time since I got my Sinn UX in late October. I really like everything about my Sumo and haven't worried one bit about the distance between the lugs or the bracelet/clasp since I started wearing it. In my opinion, most of the complaints are coming from people who have never even worn a Sumo.

Wear it in good health!

Rob


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Yeah but do you think you will still want the Sumo after you get the MM300?


Of course, I want the 009 too.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Sumo is a fantastic watch, I love all of it's design features even those that some people tent to complain about. I think the Bezel shape coupled with the case profile set this watch apart from the rest and gives it stunning look. I even love the large font type on the bezel I think it is unique and gives the watch a bold look.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

It is a beautiful watch....I catch myself looking at mine all the time and it has nothing to do with wanting to know what time it is - LOL


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Yeah but do you think you will still want the Sumo after you get the MM300?


That would be my issue, the Sumo just wouldn't stack up. I could see if you got the orange dial sumo on rubber as a possible exception.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> That would be my issue, the Sumo just wouldn't stack up. I could see if you got the orange dial sumo on rubber as a possible exception.


Exactly. I know I wouldn't purchase a Sumo if I had a MM300. I like my Sumo a lot but it "ain't no MM300".


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

The Sumo may not be a MM300, but I see no need to ignore it only because one owns a MM300. I still wear my 007 and 009 despite having the Sumo. I actually bought my 07, then Sumo, then 009. I know, the gap between the Sumo and MM300 is much larger than the 007/009 and the Sumo, but the point is still valid 

I could sell off my 007, 009 and Sumo to help me get to an MM300, but I'm not doing it.....at least not yet


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Exactly. I know I wouldn't purchase a Sumo if I had a MM300. I like my Sumo a lot but it "ain't no MM300".


Me neither I think. But depends on what purpose you'd buy a MM300. If it were meant to be used on a daily basis (in rotation), I think the Sumo and other Seiko divers would be history, unless they stand a little out.

I own a SBDC003 (Blumo), and I think I would use this a little in rotation with the MM300 because its blue. My SKX007 is modded with green bezel, so this would also stay in rotation. I think. But who would ever take the MM300 off once its on the wrist?


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

It's strange to me to think that if one had a good quality and more expensive watch wouldn't be wanting to buy lower end watches.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

chriscentro said:


> It's strange to me to think that if one had a good quality and more expensive watch wouldn't be wanting to buy lower end watches.


I could see buying lower end watches, but the Sumo and MM300 are more similar than they are different. If you have the MM300 having the lower quality diver seems like a waste, I would never be able to justify keeping both. The only exception to that I could see is the orange dial on rubber, it offers something much different than the MM300.

I had enough cash after a few eBay sales to go get the MM300, but after looking at my Blumo I was like "why? Do I really need a $2000 dive watch? The Blumo is an awesome watch!". So I took that cash to get my wife a nicer setting for her wedding ring (that's going to be money in the bank for years!). Honestly my little rotation of the Blumo, SARB035, and Cocktail Time is basically perfect for me right now.


----------



## dumberdrummer (Aug 6, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

Looks like I'm the latest to show up at the Sumo Soiree! Just scored it locally for a steal, including boxes and paperwork, from a Craigslist seller. He just got it (new) himself in October from Japan, but he didn't like the way it fit his "rounder" 7.5" wrist. Fits my "flatter" 7.5" wrist like a glove! Unfortunately, though, it will not be getting much wrist time for the next few months because my gf gave me a Black Monster for Xmas and she would most definitely give me an ass-ache if she even knew I bought the Sumo so soon thereafter. Here are the kissing cousins...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Me neither I think. But depends on what purpose you'd buy a MM300. If it were meant to be used on a daily basis (in rotation), I think the Sumo and other Seiko divers would be history, unless they stand a little out.
> 
> I own a SBDC003 (Blumo), and I think I would use this a little in rotation with the MM300 because its blue. My SKX007 is modded with green bezel, so this would also stay in rotation. I think. But who would ever take the MM300 off once its on the wrist?


And who would ever wear it as a beater? I don't know about you, Bjorn, but I'm not about to wear a $2,000+ watch as a neater.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

EvoRich said:


> The Sumo may not be a MM300, but I see no need to ignore it only because one owns a MM300. I still wear my 007 and 009 despite having the Sumo. I actually bought my 07, then Sumo, then 009. I know, the gap between the Sumo and MM300 is much larger than the 007/009 and the Sumo, but the point is still valid
> 
> I could sell off my 007, 009 and Sumo to help me get to an MM300, but I'm not doing it.....at least not yet


I get what you're saying and "most" people would follow the same path you referred to in your last sentence - selling all of their other Seiko watches in order to have the funds to purchase a MM300. At least that seems to be a fairly common pattern on WUS.

I haven't seen too many people purchase a Sumo after having purchased a MM300 which, as you know, is the grail of many a WUS Seiko fan. Usually, the progression is upward from the SKX007 to the Sumo to the MM300, etc.

Lucky for me, the MM300 is not a grail.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I could see buying lower end watches, but the Sumo and MM300 are more similar than they are different. If you have the MM300 having the lower quality diver seems like a waste, I would never be able to justify keeping both. The only exception to that I could see is the orange dial on rubber, it offers something much different than the MM300.
> 
> I had enough cash after a few eBay sales to go get the MM300, but after looking at my Blumo I was like "why? Do I really need a $2000 dive watch? The Blumo is an awesome watch!". So I took that cash to get my wife a nicer setting for her wedding ring (that's going to be money in the bank for years!). Honestly my little rotation of the Blumo, SARB035, and Cocktail Time is basically perfect for me right now.


Agree. And, good on you for taking care of your wife! You're a smart man to know when mamma's happy everybody, especially dad, is happy.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

rosborn said:


> And who would ever wear it as a beater? I don't know about you, Bjorn, but I'm not about to wear a $2,000+ watch as a neater.


I have never understood the need for having a mechanical beater watch. If I'm about to do rough things that might damage my watch, I take it off. If I really need to keep track of the time also, I wear my G-shock.

Would never "downgrade" a good Seiko SKX007 or Sumo to a beater just because I own a more expensive watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Sumo gets new shoes 
Just received this black nylon 4 ring Zulu, I also have a brown and black leather Zulu that is being made in England on its way shortly, pics to follow. 
Soon my Sumo will have a better wardrobe than I do 

















Incoming Zulu


----------



## germy_wermy (Oct 28, 2012)

@The Thrifty Nerd Very nice!

I just got new shoes for my Blumo too.

Happy (advanced) New Year to the Sumo family!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - wear it in good health sir.



germy_wermy said:


> @The Thrifty Nerd Very nice!
> 
> I just got new shoes for my Blumo too.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

It's interesting on other non-Seiko specific sites I've read the same criticism of the Sumo you read here, thin bracelet, cheap clasp. But what surprised me most was how people claimed the MM300 bracelet was no better, and the Sumo actually ruined the MM300 for them, because they couldn't justify four times the cost for a marginal improvement in quality. That was quite surprising for me as I thought the MM300 blew the Sumo away, and the MM300 is one of my grail watches.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The strap quality isn't an issue for me because I rarely wear my watches on the steel that they come with. I personally don't think that the MM300 is worth four times the price of the Sumo - that just goes to show what great value the Sumo is. Of course you could mod the Sumo into a PMMM and have the best of both worlds, it's a compromise but some of us realistically are never going to be able to afford an MM300.



Mike_Dowling said:


> It's interesting on other non-Seiko specific sites I've read the same criticism of the Sumo you read here, thin bracelet, cheap clasp. But what surprised me most was how people claimed the MM300 bracelet was no better, and the Sumo actually ruined the MM300 for them, because they couldn't justify four times the cost for a marginal improvement in quality. That was quite surprising for me as I thought the MM300 blew the Sumo away, and the MM300 is one of my grail watches.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

When I read the standard criticism of the Sumo I tend to think they would be happier with just another Rolex Sub homage. The Sumo is not a Rolex Sub homage and it's definitely a Seiko.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## ccbad (Dec 28, 2009)

Received and sized this afternoon.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the Blumo - wear it in good health.



ccbad said:


> Received and sized this afternoon.


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> It's interesting on other non-Seiko specific sites I've read the same criticism of the Sumo you read here, thin bracelet, cheap clasp. But what surprised me most was how people claimed the MM300 bracelet was no better, and the Sumo actually ruined the MM300 for them, because they couldn't justify four times the cost for a marginal improvement in quality. That was quite surprising for me as I thought the MM300 blew the Sumo away, and the MM300 is one of my grail watches.


Yeah, I never understood this. Maybe I just haven't personally handled a bracelet that is worthy. I have no problems with the Sumo bracelet, and actually find it pretty nice. The clasp is good too. I will say I don't like the diver extension, but that aside, the clasp itself I find to be pretty adequate for a watch in this price range. I'm not really a bracelet snob. I just ordered a cheap, Seiko branded jubilee for my SKX009, which I've heard gets bad reviews, but I'm sure it'll be good enough for me.

The most high end watch I've ever handled was a GMT master a LONG time ago (too long to remember), and my Speedy Pro. And the Omega bracelet isn't leaps and bounds... well really not at ALL better than the Sumo bracelet, in terms of quality, in my opinion. So what makes a good bracelet?

But I think the cost of the MM300, reflects the design of the case and the 8L35 movement. Not bracelet quality. I can't say for sure whether or not the MM300 is that much better. My guess would be, that it is without a doubt, a nicer watch. Better fit/finish, etc. But not 4 times the cost. Just my guess. And I've heard it both ways from people who own both. So it's too subjective to say it is one way or the other. I could happily wear an MM300 one day, my Sumo the next, and the next day, my SKX007. I don't get this feeling when I own a better watch that I'm suddenly too good to wear my less expensive watches.

I do however prefer the case shape, bezel and dial design of the MM300 over the Sumo. But still, not enough to justify the cost. Someday I'll pick up a nice pre-loved MM300, but I'm likely not ditching my Sumo, or SKX divers for it. I'm still getting over buying my Speedy. Thankfully, the MM300 won't cost as much.

pic thread

'


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Given the choice I would rather be able to save money and buy just the watch head and use a strap of my choosing.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

ccbad said:


> Received and sized this afternoon.


This photo makes me want to buy another one, it would be the first time I have ever rebought a watch. With the prices where they are right now, it is tough to say no.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

EvoRich said:


> Yeah, I never understood this. Maybe I just haven't personally handled a bracelet that is worthy. I have no problems with the Sumo bracelet, and actually find it pretty nice. The clasp is good too. I will say I don't like the diver extension, but that aside, the clasp itself I find to be pretty adequate for a watch in this price range. I'm not really a bracelet snob. I just ordered a cheap, Seiko branded jubilee for my SKX009, which I've heard gets bad reviews, but I'm sure it'll be good enough for me.
> 
> The most high end watch I've ever handled was a GMT master a LONG time ago (too long to remember), and my Speedy Pro. And the Omega bracelet isn't leaps and bounds... well really not at ALL better than the Sumo bracelet, in terms of quality, in my opinion. So what makes a good bracelet?
> 
> ...


This must be one of the nicest photos of the blumo!


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Can I play? Got mine as the New Year gift from my girls  The fact the bracelet's endlinks are sunk against the surfaces of the lugs doesn't make much sense to me, but I guess that at some point I will get used to the sharp edges of the lugs. The case reminds me of my another favorite diver - Stargate. Nonetheless - I am happy as a little clam!


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

c0sin said:


> Can I play? Got mine as the New Year gift from my girls  The fact the bracelet's endlinks are sunk against the surfaces of the lugs doesn't make much sense to me, but I guess that at some point I will get used to the sharp edges of the lugs. The case reminds me of my another favorite diver - Stargate. Nonetheless - I am happy as a little clam!


Dunno why the picture didn't come through first time...


----------



## fluppyboy (May 24, 2009)

c0sin said:


> The fact the bracelet's endlinks are sunk against the surfaces of the lugs doesn't make much sense to me


One of the best features of the stock bracelet, IMO. I love how it shows off the shape of the lugs. And I really dislike how some of the aftermarket bracelets actually try to hide this feature and try to blend in with the rest of the watch case. But, to each his own - if you really don't like the way the stock bracelet shows off the lugs, there are plenty of aftermarket option available. Congrats on the Blumo (it's the one I have, my favourite Sumo)!


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

I don't think I am willing to get rid of the stock bracelet - I just didn't grok it yet, perhaps. After all - I own the watch for 12 hours so far


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

What an awesome gift - congratulations.



c0sin said:


> Can I play? Got mine as the New Year gift from my girls  The fact the bracelet's endlinks are sunk against the surfaces of the lugs doesn't make much sense to me, but I guess that at some point I will get used to the sharp edges of the lugs. The case reminds me of my another favorite diver - Stargate. Nonetheless - I am happy as a little clam!


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

Still waiting for the anvil to come in from Harold, but the Dagaz "Triple D" came in today and, I must say, after owning three or four of the Seiko MM300 straps, this $20 alternative is TOP NOTCH! Looking forward to slapping it on the Typhoon I have incoming as well!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Good to know about the Dagaz...does it accept the fat spring bars?


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Good to know about the Dagaz...does it accept the fat spring bars?


It sure does!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Excellent - nice pick up.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> What an awesome gift - congratulations.


Thanks! Fortunately, I leaned about the pins-and-collars bracelet by _almost_ having the watch falling down from the bracelet after the resizing. None of the collars were missed as they stuck on the bracelet tool push pin. Phew....

WUS has a load of materials on the topic - as always - so I got it under control pretty fast  That was close...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Is it a single collar in the middle link or two collars at either end of the pin? I have sized enough bracelets with the collar in the middle to be quite proficient at it. Of course I nearly lost the collar on the first attempt. The trick is to do the work over a towel or even bubble wrap, something with a rough surface that will trap the collar if it falls so it doesn't go rolling off into oblivion.



c0sin said:


> Thanks! Fortunately, I leaned about the pins-and-collars bracelet by _almost_ having the watch falling down from the bracelet after the resizing. None of the collars were missed as they stuck on the bracelet tool push pin. Phew....
> 
> WUS has a load of materials on the topic - as always - so I got it under control pretty fast  That was close...


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Is it a single collar in the middle link or two collars at either end of the pin?


The sumo's bracelet is just like the monster's pin & collar system. PMWF has a great write up with pictures explaining it: A&F Bracelet Sizing Tool


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Yup, two collars on the sides. And the A&F article was very helpful to get it done.

While working on my collars, I made a couple of the collar pushers by cutting off the sharp part of a vulgar push-pins and filing the edges smooth. The diameter is almost good but a bit smaller than a hole in Sumo links. With two of them on both sides you can get enough leverage on the pin and the collar to secure it firmly. Hopefully, my little know-how will help someone else next time around.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Just added yobokies bezel, chapter ring and sapphire crystal to my sumo! Loving it!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That bezel insert looks great. I have a black one on the way from Harold.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

MATT1076 said:


> Just added yobokies bezel, chapter ring and sapphire crystal to my sumo! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Congrats. I personally favor the stock bezel and stock chapter ring but the great thing about this watch is that you mod it how you want it!

My mods: sapphire dome crystal, exhibition caseback, Seiko OEM blue bezel (I have a black sumo), and a Yobokies BOR bracelet.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Congrats. I personally favor the stock bezel and stock chapter ring but the great thing about this watch is that you mod it how you want it!
> 
> My mods: sapphire dome crystal, exhibition caseback, Seiko OEM blue bezel (I have a black sumo), and a Yobokies BOR bracelet.


Can you post a photo? Would love to see the blue insert with black dial. Sounds like a nice mod.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

liwang22 said:


> Can you post a photo? Would love to see the blue insert with black dial. Sounds like a nice mod.


The bezel is being installed currently. I should have it in by next week, I'll make sure to post a pic.

I've never seen it done before on a Sumo. Should look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Could you be kind enough to also post a pic of the clear case back when it is installed. I have thought about this mod and would love to see how it looks.



R.Palace said:


> The bezel is being installed currently. I should have it in by next week, I'll make sure to post a pic.
> 
> I've never seen it done before on a Sumo. Should look awesome :thumbup:


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I think the case-back on the Sumo is one of its best features, really makes the watch look high end. Honestly the 6R movement is nothing to gawk over so I can't see the value in a clear case-back, just looks odd on a diver. The domed sapphire looks fantastic though, but I also like the stock bezel, it fits the watch perfectly I never understood all the criticism of it.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Understood that it's a non-decorated movement and may not be much to look at but it would still be nice to see the automatic doing its thing. I could understand not having a clear case back on a tool-diver but a dress-diver like the Sumo could pull it off IMHO.



Mike_Dowling said:


> I think the case-back on the Sumo is one of its best features, really makes the watch look high end. Honestly the 6R movement is nothing to gawk over so I can't see the value in a clear case-back, just looks odd on a diver. The domed sapphire looks fantastic though, but I also like the stock bezel, it fits the watch perfectly I never understood all the criticism of it.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

MATT1076 said:


> Just added yobokies bezel, chapter ring and sapphire crystal to my sumo! Loving it!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


This look really nice.

The bevel of the sapphire and the steel chapter ring seem to create an illusion of a smaller dial and enhances the look of the hour markers.

If possible, could you post more pictures, thanks!


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Here's a few more pictures of my sumo!

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

That looks great - is that Yobokies clear case back? I am thinking the ratchet clasp would round out an excellent package.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> That looks great - is that Yobokies clear case back? I am thinking the ratchet clasp would round out an excellent package.


Correct. That is the Yobokies caseback, same as mine.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks awesome IMHO.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Looks awesome IMHO.


I agree. A dress diver with an exhibition caseback makes sense. It matches perfectly with my dress watch with exhibition caseback of the same movement, my Cocktail Time


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

OK I'm sold - am going to pull the trigger on the case back from Harold, it can go into the mix with the other mods I am having done to my Sumo.


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

Seeing more of these Sumos makes me regret not getting the one that was on ebay for 400 bucks now >


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Install WatchRecon on your phone and it will tell you when one comes up on the forums, you should be able to find one around $425-$450.



Strokes1251 said:


> Seeing more of these Sumos makes me regret not getting the one that was on ebay for 400 bucks now >


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

Strokes1251 said:


> Seeing more of these Sumos makes me regret not getting the one that was on ebay for 400 bucks now >


I wouldn't regret it too much. Higuchi is selling these brand new for 46,000yen (with warranty?), and the orange one is even cheaper. "46000yen in USD" in google shows the most favourable exchange rate in the last 5 years, so that's what finally made order one. Just make sure the international transaction fee on your credit card isn't ridiculously high.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Hi I am Tom, new here. My two Sumos that I l o v e much!


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Amazed with the domed sapphire from Dagaz; just awesome!










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Strokes1251 (Dec 22, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Install WatchRecon on your phone and it will tell you when one comes up on the forums, you should be able to find one around $425-$450.





cwik said:


> I wouldn't regret it too much. Higuchi is selling these brand new for 46,000yen (with warranty?), and the orange one is even cheaper. "46000yen in USD" in google shows the most favourable exchange rate in the last 5 years, so that's what finally made order one. Just make sure the international transaction fee on your credit card isn't ridiculously high.


Installed it 10 minutes ago Hopefuilly one comes up and I wanna buy one in the US. I dont have the patience to wait more than a week for anything! lol Thanks for the heads up guys


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Pachoe said:


> Amazed with the domed sapphire from Dagaz; just awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love my Dagaz dome as well. That's a cool photo filter man, mind telling me if it's an app that's readily available?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Yes sure! Is camera+ for iPhone the filtre is called HDR

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

cptdean said:


> My SBDC001 on Holben's braided NATO. I absolutely LOVE this combination!


Fantastic! I did a quick search for the same strap in navy (for the Blumo) but no luck. Can anyone tell me if these exist in blue/navy?

Edit: just found Perlon Watch Bands, pretty close to what I'm looking for.

Cheers


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Don't forget to set the alerts and turn on notifications - will let you know as soon as it detects one on the forums - good luck.



Strokes1251 said:


> Installed it 10 minutes ago Hopefuilly one comes up and I wanna buy one in the US. I dont have the patience to wait more than a week for anything! lol Thanks for the heads up guys


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi Tom - welcome to the Forum and you are certainly well qualified for this thread. Wear them in good health sir.



Tomgbw said:


> Hi I am Tom, new here. My two Sumos that I l o v e much!
> 
> View attachment 1342074
> 
> View attachment 1342073


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Hi Tom - welcome to the Forum and you are certainly well qualified for this thread. Wear them in good health sir.


Hey, thanks for the warm welcome! Yes, will certainly do !


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

A rare day that my Sumo is wearing steel shoes. I usually have it on rubber or a Zulu. It's not going to look like this for too much longer, it's going to be modded into a not so poor PMMM.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

^^^^ If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

7.5". In the pic it looks like the Sumo takes up my whole wrist but it really doesn't, I think it's a slightly deceptive angle.



Spoonsey said:


> ^^^^ If you don't mind me asking, what's your wrist size?


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Thanks, it's often the way with wrist shots, things can look a bit "off". My wrist size is similar to yours and will soon be sporting a Blumo from Mr Higuchi.

|>|>|>|>|>


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the Blumo - be sure to share a pic with us 



Spoonsey said:


> Thanks, it's often the way with wrist shots, things can look a bit "off". My wrist size is similar to yours and will soon be sporting a Blumo from Mr Higuchi.
> 
> |>|>|>|>|>


----------



## johnthe692006 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm happy to join the group as I'm having blumo from my wife. But after 2 weeks, I found that 
1. Lug edge a bit sharp
2. Serial number ia 382163

can anybody tell me whether it is genuine. I worry cos of all serial number seen online, their sumo batch number are below 1000. Attach is the pictures for references

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## johnthe692006 (Jan 5, 2014)

I'm happy to join the group as I'm having blumo from my wife. But after 2 weeks, I found that 
1. Lug edge a bit sharp
2. Serial number ia 382163

can anybody tell me whether it is genuine. I worry cos of all serial number seen online, their sumo batch number are below 1000. Attach is the pictures for references

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

johnthe692006 said:


> can anybody tell me whether it is genuine. I worry cos of all serial number seen online, their sumo batch number are below 1000. Attach is the pictures for references


Attachment is missing!


----------



## johnthe692006 (Jan 5, 2014)

Hope all the expert here can tell this seiko sumo is genuine or not

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Beau Bands (Nov 14, 2012)

Anyone heard of yellow or silver aftermarket dials?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

More Sapphire!









Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Beau Bands said:


> Anyone heard of yellow or silver aftermarket dials?












Can be found at Yobokies' place :thumbup:


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi John,
From what I can see (the pics are a little blurry) your Sumo looks genuine to me and according to J Gauch's Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator has a build date of August 2013. Enjoy


----------



## johnthe692006 (Jan 5, 2014)

DaveD said:


> Hi John,
> From what I can see (the pics are a little blurry) your Sumo looks genuine to me and according to J Gauch's Seiko Watch Production Date Calculator has a build date of August 2013. Enjoy


The production number of this blumo is 2163. Is it possible cos from my understanding sumo is produced only 1000 unit per month (may be I'm wrong). Anyway thanks for the opinion.

Sent from my GT-N7000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Congrats on the Blumo - be sure to share a pic with us


For sure! Can't wait to officially join the club.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

My 2 sumo and change to yobokies sapphire









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Very nice. I am waiting until I ding my crystal before adding sapphire.



tekong said:


> My 2 sumo and change to yobokies sapphire
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

New member, this lovely blue thing arrived today, what a fantastic deal with Katsu-San, and oh my is she gorgeous


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks beautiful - congrats


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I picked up some brown leather shoes for the old girl. The end wasn't long enough to double back on itself so I trimmed it down.


----------



## Keehna666 (Feb 28, 2009)

My Sumo on Hirsch Extreme rubber.


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## wundergussy (Jan 20, 2014)

Greetings! This is my first post, and I wanted it to be in this thread, since this spot is one of the main motivators for my recently-acquired black Sumo. My father has been into watches (mostly divers) for a while, and I got the bug to get a nice one for my birthday. I ordered two weeks ago on a Friday from ibuyjp on ebay for $487 and got it the following Tuesday! I wanted to mention what a nice and easy transaction it was (free shipping with signature-required, which I appreciate). Also, since there has been some discussion about the box that comes with the Sumo from ibuyjp, I should point out mine is the classic yellow.

Anyway, thanks to all for the pictures, discussion, and ideas about this watch. I love it! I also have a pile of straps coming for it, and plan on a strap-a-day thread for February (if anyone cares). Anyway, here she is in all her glory!


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

some quick shots with my friend's "water heater":-d


----------



## wundergussy (Jan 20, 2014)

Wanted to add something I was looking for when I was researching this watch: a shot of it on a skinny wrist with the stock bracelet (I have 6.5" wrists):


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I should have my blue Sumo this week, also from ibuyjp on EBay. This is my second purchase from that seller after getting a SARB035 a few weeks ago and I've been impressed by how smoothly things have gone so far.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jdto said:


> I should have my blue Sumo this week, also from ibuyjp on EBay. This is my second purchase from that seller after getting a SARB035 a few weeks ago and I've been impressed by how smoothly things have gone so far.


We have the same taste in watches apparently.

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> We have the same taste in watches apparently.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


You are obviously a gentleman of culture and refined taste 

My Blumo is already here. That is impressively fast, I must say, and the watch looks good. The alignment of everything looks good and I am impressed with the stock bracelet, which is quite substantial (moreso than the ones on the obviously less utilitarian SARB021 and 035). I still want to put the wider Anvil on it, but this stock bracelet might get some love, too. Does anyone know if it will fit the SARB? I might have to give it a try as the extra adjustment would be nice.

Wrist shots after adjustment this evening.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on your new Sumo. I see an Anvil in my future also.



jdto said:


> You are obviously a gentleman of culture and refined taste
> 
> My Blumo is already here. That is impressively fast, I must say, and the watch looks good. The alignment of everything looks good and I am impressed with the stock bracelet, which is quite substantial (moreso than the ones on the obviously less utilitarian SARB021 and 035). I still want to put the wider Anvil on it, but this stock bracelet might get some love, too. Does anyone know if it will fit the SARB? I might have to give it a try as the extra adjustment would be nice.
> 
> Wrist shots after adjustment this evening.


----------



## wundergussy (Jan 20, 2014)

For some reason, I like the look of Yobokeis's Hammer much more than an Anvil/Engineer. I see one in my future...


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

wundergussy said:


> For some reason, I like the look of Yobokeis's Hammar much more than an Anvil/Engineer. I see one in my future...


The Hammer is a fine-looking bracelet, it has to be said, but the photos of the blue Sumo on the Anvil for me were eye-poppingly nice.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1


jdto said:


> The Hammer is a fine-looking bracelet, it has to be said, but the photos of the blue Sumo on the Anvil for me were eye-poppingly nice.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Ok, I finally got to sit down and remove some links. I was a bit concerned at how big this watch is, but I love the way it looks and the blue is really sweet. I have a feeling this is going to be getting a lot of love.


----------



## Deyn Man (May 22, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine*

not sure if i posted this here already...
in any case, Sumo on DUB Strap...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Loving it...*

I received a fantastic new watch from Higuchi today. I'll take some better photos when I get more time, but for now the only evidence I can provide is a (crap) iPhone pic alongside my 45.5mm PO.









Initial thoughts - anyone who is in two minds about buying a Sumo should take the leap, it's a wonderful, feel good watch that punches well above it's price tag.

Love the bezel, love the bracelet, love the case, love the lume. It's all good.

I'm really going to enjoy this one! |>|>|>


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Loving it...*

Both of those watches are awesome - congrats sir.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

*Re: Loving it...*



Spoonsey said:


> I received a fantastic new watch from Higuchi today. I'll take some better photos when I get more time, but for now the only evidence I can provide is a (crap) iPhone pic alongside my 45.5mm PO.
> 
> View attachment 1354513
> 
> ...


Two superb watches - many congratulations. Like you love everything about my Blumo - bezel, bracelet, case, the lot! . I know it's not in the same league but just wonder how well do you think the Sumo compares with the PO?

Cheers

Jez


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

*Re: Loving it...*

Was able to stop myself for months, but had a week moment. Ordered me a blumo...


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

*Re: Loving it...*



monsterT said:


> Was able to stop myself for months, but had a week moment. Ordered me a blumo...


Same here.. just ordered my Blumo today from Higuchi


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: Loving it...*

The big Sumo looks like a munchkin next to that 45mm PO!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Loving it...*

Congrats - welcome to the club



monsterT said:


> Was able to stop myself for months, but had a week moment. Ordered me a blumo...


----------



## Keehna666 (Feb 28, 2009)

I had Harold of Yobokies ship me an exhibition caseback and a Beads of Rice bracelet. The bracelet is very comfortable and doesn't pull hairs off the wrist. 














The exhibition caseback is a great addition as it shows the attention to detail in a typical automatic Seiko most people will never see, let alone
appreciate.








I've added the shot of the Hirsch Extreme rubber strap as it's just plain cool!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Loving it...*



jspeakman said:


> Two superb watches - many congratulations. Like you love everything about my Blumo - bezel, bracelet, case, the lot! . I know it's not in the same league but just wonder how well do you think the Sumo compares with the PO?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Jez


The Sumo definitely wears smaller but the photo is deceiving, I think the angle makes the PO appear much larger. It's not.

The finishing on the PO is far superior to the Sumo (bracelet and clasp in particular) but PO cost me NZ$4,400 new last year, whereas the Sumo was NZ$567. You can't really compare them, it's the age-old apples v oranges debate.

To put it another way, I waved my wrist in front of my wife today and said "What do you think of my new watch?". She replies: "It looks like a watch". Seriously, where's the love?

On the other hand, my two sons (aged 10 and 6) said "Wow, it's awesome dad...and it's BLUE!!!". So at least I'm getting some appreciation from the males in the family. They understand.

My favorite thing about the Sumo is the shrouded bezel, what a fascinating design feature.|>

Cheers

Mark


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Loving it...*

Where that better finishing can be visible on the watch itself(not bracelet)? Can you be more specific?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

I insist; if you have the opportunity to get a sapphire domed crystal, don't hesitate; you'll get a total different Watch; an awesome one.










Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Pachoe said:


> I insist; if you have the opportunity to get a sapphire domed crystal, don't hesitate; you'll get a total different Watch; an awesome one.
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone con Tapatalk


Don't you mean "more awesome"?


----------



## Pachoe (Sep 26, 2007)

jdto said:


> Don't you mean "more awesome"?


yes, I meant MORE awesome.


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Joining the club soon! Just ordered my Sumo (black) from Higuchi!


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Watch-shop at global Rakuten still has them Sumos for about $420 with current exchange rate.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats.



sherfield2002 said:


> Joining the club soon! Just ordered my Sumo (black) from Higuchi!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

jdto said:


> Ok, I finally got to sit down and remove some links. I was a bit concerned at how big this watch is, but I love the way it looks and the blue is really sweet. I have a feeling this is going to be getting a lot of love.


Great shot of the Blumo with these 'yellowish' markers - sort of adds a vintage feel to it, i really liked it.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Keehna666 said:


> I had Harold of Yobokies ship me an exhibition caseback and a Beads of Rice bracelet. The bracelet is very comfortable and doesn't pull hairs off the wrist.
> View attachment 1356455
> View attachment 1356456
> 
> ...


 It looks like we've got the same taste, I have also ordered the BoR from Harold which is in transit atm.... I can't wait to getting it on my Orange Sumo. 
I nearly ordered the exhibition case back as well but sort of held back 'cause I did not want to pop the watch open just yet, it's only been a few weeks in my possession ;-)


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Pictures of mine on rubber b-) for the time being :-!















Perfect watch for Australia Day long weekend!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Willmax said:


> Great shot of the Blumo with these 'yellowish' markers - sort of adds a vintage feel to it, i really liked it.


Thanks. It is a nice colour combination with the blue. It's almost an ivory tone and the lume is fantastic.


----------



## mdsmith64 (Dec 21, 2013)

Just joined the club yesterday with the arrival of my new Blumo. Ordered from Katsu-san at Higuchi and came with that lovely handmade origami card which my wife loved (bonus points):


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congrats! Can I ask how much you paid it?


sherfield2002 said:


> Joining the club soon! Just ordered my Sumo (black) from Higuchi!


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

One very small annoyance with my new Blumo - I have sized the bracelet and it's really comfortable on my wrist but something in the bracelet is squeaking whenever the watch moves. It's very hard to determine exactly what is doing the squeaking!

Are there any products that can be safely used on watch bracelets to fix this?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> One very small annoyance with my new Blumo - I have sized the bracelet and it's really comfortable on my wrist but something in the bracelet is squeaking whenever the watch moves. It's very hard to determine exactly what is doing the squeaking!
> 
> Are there any products that can be safely used on watch bracelets to fix this?


It's the actual bracelet that's squeaking. You might want to try some silicone spray, that's what many folks here use to stop the squeaky bracelet.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Willmax said:


> Pictures of mine on rubber b-) for the time being :-!
> 
> View attachment 1358038
> 
> ...


Which rubber strap is that? Is it the Seiko-branded 4KR3JZ from the Spork and Kinetic models? Does it eliminate the lug gap? Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

bvc2005 said:


> Congrats! Can I ask how much you paid it?


I'm not sure he'd want it posted publicly, but I can say that it was the best deal around. Just drop him an email and he'll give you a good price.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

So are there any ceramic bezel inserts for the Sumo on the horizon? I've heard rumors but nothing definitive. 

Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> So are there any ceramic bezel inserts for the Sumo on the horizon? I've heard rumors but nothing definitive.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L720 using Tapatalk


Doubt it. But this is the rare occasion I'd like to be proven wrong


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Which rubber strap is that? Is it the Seiko-branded 4KR3JZ from the Spork and Kinetic models? Does it eliminate the lug gap? Looks great!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 That's right, the strap is the same one that comes with the kinetic, spork and sawtooth I believe. IMO the curved profile of the strap compliments the Sumo very well the gap is still there, but I don't notice it as much as with the stock Z22 strap.








Image credit: JoepeteJokla


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Willmax said:


> That's right, the strap is the same one that comes with the kinetic, spork and sawtooth I believe. IMO the curved profile of the strap compliments the Sumo very well the gap is still there, but I don't notice it as much as with the stock Z22 strap.


That looks awesome - much better than the Z22, and even better than the MarineMaster waffle strap too.


----------



## tdragonxvnx (Jan 26, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*

Here is mine.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

sherfield2002 said:


> I'm not sure he'd want it posted publicly, but I can say that it was the best deal around. Just drop him an email and he'll give you a good price.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


+1, another happy Higuchi customer here.;-)


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

New Blumo poolside today...


----------



## Rekhmire (Dec 30, 2013)

I'm a recent convert to the 'church of Deiko divers'! Soon ended up with four, a 7002, two 6309's and a 7s26. Really like these Sumo's and the Sawtooth. Not sure I can justify the spend tho. A monster is more likely


----------



## Click & Caliber (Dec 20, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



Deyn Man said:


> not sure if i posted this here already...
> in any case, Sumo on DUB Strap...


Love that Nato! Complements is perfectly!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Very nice - congrats



tdragonxvnx said:


> Here is mine.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Save for the Sumo - awesome watch for the money.



Rekhmire said:


> I'm a recent convert to the 'church of Deiko divers'! Soon ended up with four, a 7002, two 6309's and a 7s26. Really like these Sumo's and the Sawtooth. Not sure I can justify the spend tho. A monster is more likely


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I detest the term "dressy diver", but the Blumo sure does "dress up" easily...









In fact it fits under shirt cuffs very nicely.|>


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Willmax said:


> Great shot of the Blumo with these 'yellowish' markers - sort of adds a vintage feel to it, i really liked it.


It might be the lighting conditions in which this photo was taken that implies 'yellowish' markers, my experience is that the markers are more white in hue than yellow?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> It might be the lighting conditions in which this photo was taken that implies 'yellowish' markers, my experience is that the markers are more white in hue than yellow?


That is correct. Camera trick indeed


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Spoonsey said:


> It might be the lighting conditions in which this photo was taken that implies 'yellowish' markers, my experience is that the markers are more white in hue than yellow?





R.Palace said:


> That is correct. Camera trick indeed


 Thanks for explaining that, it made for a cool looking Blumo in my books. It also got me thinking whether it was one of those 'aged baked dials' technique.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Blumo for me today








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great.



Spoonsey said:


> I detest the term "dressy diver", but the Blumo sure does "dress up" easily...
> 
> In fact it fits under shirt cuffs very nicely.|>


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

The Anvil is on, after quite a fight with the end links, I must say. I've gouged one of them, though it's not really visible. From a distance, it looks perfect, though up close you can see it isn't quite an exact fit. Still, love the look of the bracelet.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Sumo looks great on an Anvil - I need to get one.



jdto said:


> The Anvil is on, after quite a fight with the end links, I must say. I've gouged one of them, though it's not really visible. From a distance, it looks perfect, though up close you can see it isn't quite an exact fit. Still, love the look of the bracelet.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Sumo looks great on an Anvil - I need to get one.


Yeah, it's a really great combination. The extra width on the bracelet just seems perfect with that watch.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Just ordered a Sumo from Higuchi, fingers crossed that the chapter ring is aligned. Has this issue been resolved with newer productions of the SBDC00X line?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine was bought in October 2013 and the chapter ring is spot on.



dinexus said:


> Just ordered a Sumo from Higuchi, fingers crossed that the chapter ring is aligned. Has this issue been resolved with newer productions of the SBDC00X line?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Mine was bought in October 2013 and the chapter ring is spot on.


From whom or where did you source yours?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oldspice (Feb 13, 2006)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ I like the texture and look of the Blumo bezel the most. The black doesn't glimmer quite the same way.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

I have managed to find an elusive navy blue braided Perlon strap for my Blumo. Rest assured that pictures will be forthcoming...


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Mine was bought in October 2013 and the chapter ring is spot on.


+1. Mine is January 2014 from Katsu Higuchi.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I bought it from a forum member who bought it from Seiya.



dinexus said:


> From whom or where did you source yours?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pato Sentado (Feb 26, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

Nice pic /\


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

*Re: Here's mine*

From those that have ordered from Higuchi using PayPal, what's the proper method? I emailed for his price, which is amazing, and he responded with "send paypal to [email protected]". Is that it? I'm cool with that if it is, just want to make sure that I order it properly.


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

*Re: Here's mine*



rcook55 said:


> From those that have ordered from Higuchi using PayPal, what's the proper method? I emailed for his price, which is amazing, and he responded with "send paypal to [email protected]". Is that it? I'm cool with that if it is, just want to make sure that I order it properly.


This is exactly what I did last Wednesday. He received the payment and said he would ship out on Friday and send a tracking number later. I haven't got the tracking number yet but based on what others here have said, I am not worried. Ordered the blue, by the way.

Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## sherfield2002 (Oct 17, 2013)

Got mine in from Higuchi today. Took 3 business days to get from Japan to Mississippi. Very impressed with the watch and Higuchi. Pics to come...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: Here's mine*



rcook55 said:


> From those that have ordered from Higuchi using PayPal, what's the proper method? I emailed for his price, which is amazing, and he responded with "send paypal to [email protected]". Is that it? I'm cool with that if it is, just want to make sure that I order it properly.


Yep, that's it. Make the payment, then sit back and wait for your awesome new Sumo to arrive (it won't take long).


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

Finally, I am officially a member!
My black Sumo with Yobokies Anvil bracelet and sapphire! 
I also got a new bezel but the current one is not too bad so ill keep it as spare!


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

Is it possible to see/buy a Sumo anywhere in New York City? Heading there next weekend...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats. How are you finding the Anvil? Am I right in thinking that it doesn't have solid end links?



azmokies said:


> Finally, I am officially a member!
> My black Sumo with Yobokies Anvil bracelet and sapphire!
> I also got a new bezel but the current one is not too bad so ill keep it as spare!


----------



## watchfitz (Oct 23, 2013)

justind74 said:


> Contact me directly we have a couple coming available, at Old Northeast Jewelers, if you are interested I will get you pricing and availability will save you on sales tax and will do free shipping to the anywhere in the U.S.!!! [email protected]
> 
> We are an Authorized Grand Seiko Dealer so you will be buying with confidence.
> 
> Justin


Thanks Justin, but am really looking to see and try on in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

justind74 said:


> If you find one a shop in NYC Try it on see on, see how feels and looks but remember Grey market watches do not have warranties. There are only 5 officially coming to the US to start and we are getting all of them. It is going to be a very special and rare piece. I wish they would let me buy one :-(


Well...you can! From where everyone else buys theirs, Japan or the sales section.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Looks great - congrats. How are you finding the Anvil? Am I right in thinking that it doesn't have solid end links?


You are correct, the Anvil does not have solid end links, but it is a fantastic-looking bracelet, all the same. I also find it quite comfortable.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Thanks for the info, I will have to try one. Also nice not to have to deal with those wretched collars.



jdto said:


> You are correct, the Anvil does not have solid end links, but it is a fantastic-looking bracelet, all the same. I also find it quite comfortable.


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

I've placed my order and should be a member of the club next week. Can't wait.



justind74 said:


> If you find one a shop in NYC Try it on see on, see how feels and looks but remember Grey market watches do not have warranties. There are only 5 officially coming to the US to start and we are getting all of them. It is going to be a very special and rare piece. I wish they would let me buy one :-(


So the 1 year worldwide warranty that comes on the Sumo is no good? I'm thinking that you might be trying to spread some FUD, I'm pretty sure that if no warranty was an issue people would have stopped ordering the Sumo a while ago, the fact that this thread is 119 pages long seems to support that.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rcook55 said:


> I've placed my order and should be a member of the club next week. Can't wait.
> 
> So the 1 year worldwide warranty that comes on the Sumo is no good? I'm thinking that you might be trying to spread some FUD, I'm pretty sure that if no warranty was an issue people would have stopped ordering the Sumo a while ago, the fact that this thread is 119 pages long seems to support that.


Well said.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Although this watch is giving me more satisfaction than my Swiss watches, one thing does annoy the crap out of me.
I wonder if anyone else is having this problem with the Anvil bracelet? It could well be my wrist.

The Seiko Clasp seems a bit long and protrudes out to the links when closed.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

azmokies said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> Although this watch is giving me more satisfaction than my Swiss watches, one thing does annoy the crap out of me.
> I wonder if anyone else is having this problem with the Anvil bracelet? It could well be my wrist.
> ...


How big is your wrist? I got the Seiko clasp with extra adjustment holes from Yobokies with my Anvil and I don't find it too big. My wrist is about 7" 18cm.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

I just measured I am 18cm also!


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

azmokies said:


> I just measured I am 18cm also!


I'll check mine when I get home.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

azmokies said:


> I just measured I am 18cm also!


Ok, so I can definitely see what you're saying about the clasp being wide. I didn't really key on this when I was fitting the bracelet, but I can see it now that I'm looking for it. What I did was take more links away from the 6 o'clock side than the 12, which seems to help avoid the overhang of the clasp on the 12 o'clock side. Even though I didn't really notice how long the clasp was, I just sort of played with the bracelet and found this to be the best fit.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

jdto said:


> Ok, so I can definitely see what you're saying about the clasp being wide. I didn't really key on this when I was fitting the bracelet, but I can see it now that I'm looking for it. What I did was take more links away from the 6 o'clock side than the 12, which seems to help avoid the overhang of the clasp on the 12 o'clock side. Even though I didn't really notice how long the clasp was, I just sort of played with the bracelet and found this to be the best fit.


Can you post a photo? Just want to see what yours look like.

Sent from my C6603 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

azmokies said:


> Can you post a photo? Just want to see what yours look like.
> 
> Sent from my C6603 using Xparent Skyblue Tapatalk 2


Sure, here are some quick snaps with the phone. You can see that there is a bit of protrusion in the fourth and fifth photos that is caused by the clasp, but it isn't all that visible unless you are looking for it.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

Is that a blue dial with black bezel? Nice watch btw! 
I think my problem could be my wrists is rounder?

Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

azmokies said:


> Is that a blue dial with black bezel? Nice watch btw!
> I think my problem could be my wrists is rounder?
> 
> Sent from my SGP311 using Tapatalk


Thanks! It's a regular blue on blue, the bezel is just showing up dark in the low light (it's late and I've only got the desk lamp on). You're probably right about our different wrist shapes making the difference in the way the clasp sits.

Here you can see the blue a little better:


----------



## olticker (Sep 10, 2012)

Here's my Sumo.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I just bought a Sumo and I love it. Can anyone recommend a rubber or leather strap that will fill the lug gap? Picture would be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Quick and dirty pic of my blue bezel, black face Sumo that I promised.









w/ activated lume action!


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

I have all three colors of the sumo and wear them on 22mm Isofranes. When you put the fat 20mm springs in it they do a good job of filling the lugs and look *****in to boot


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

New shoes and new watch!!


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

Thanks! I'll check them out.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The MM300 waffle strap works well:











Malice 146 said:


> I just bought a Sumo and I love it. Can anyone recommend a rubber or leather strap that will fill the lug gap? Picture would be great! Thanks guys!


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

*Great strap option for Sumo*



Malice 146 said:


> I just bought a Sumo and I love it. Can anyone recommend a rubber or leather strap that will fill the lug gap? Picture would be great! Thanks guys!


This is the Seiko 4KR3JZ the same one that comes with the kinetic, spork and sawtooth I believe. IMO the curved profile of the strap compliments the Sumo very well the gap is still there, but I don't notice it as much as with the stock Z22 strap.








Image credit: JoepeteJokla


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

I am also in search for the perfect rubber strap.
I believe in other thread/forum they mentioned fitted end links?

Any ideas?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> The MM300 waffle strap works well:
> 
> View attachment 1375028


I really like this strap. Do you have any more pictures of it on the watch - like wrist shots or side views?

Thanks.


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

Yes plus one on the waffle. I think I need to source one of those.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

rosborn said:


> I really like this strap. Do you have any more pictures of it on the watch - like wrist shots or side views?
> 
> Thanks.


Here you go sir:


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Cheap rubber that fits the Sumo ok. They curve, but there is a gap.







Bought from Cousins UK. Paid more for shipping than for the straps.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Man! The Sumo is one gorgeous and unique watch. I love it!

Been reading the MM300 thread and I truly appreciate the MM300. I really do. It is an incredible watch. I don't care about the price of the MM300. I believe it is worth every penny it costs. But, for me, the MM300, at 42mm, is a tad too small. The Sumo, at 44mm, is the perfect size for me. I know I've written this before but the Sumo is such a beautiful watch with its clear and highly polished finish and curving, almost sculpted, lugs. I am very happy to have one on my wrist and I am a huge fan.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

A couple more shots showing the spork/bfk rubber on the Sumo. 
You can barely see the gap when using the watch in my experience, you really need to look for it if you know what i mean.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Gentlemen,

Thank you for the great pictures of the silicone straps on your Sumos. I like the OEM bracelet just fine but options are great too.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

crosswind said:


> New member, this lovely blue thing arrived today, what a fantastic deal with Katsu-San, and oh my is she gorgeous


Hi everyone.
These were the photos:-! that got me and made me order one.
The way that the blue dial and bezel show their chameleon effect in these photos is just great. 
And when she gets here, my wife wont be saying I got "another black dial watch";-)

Props to "crosswind"|> for all the help! Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Upon request, more pictures of my blue bezel mod. 
I am in no way a photographer and I feel like I should disclose that beforehand 


























Note: The dial is black but may seem blue at some angles due to the AR coated sapphire.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

New NATO straps from Gnomon, light grey and navy blue...



























And this is a fantastic braided navy Perlon strap I got from Italy. It's super comfortable and has a lower profile than a NATO strap.





















Cheers!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

Love the look of that Perlon strap!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

+1



Kiter said:


> Love the look of that Perlon strap!


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

My new blue sumo arrived today from Higuchi, with a nice little gift. (Pic below).

First impressions... Nicer than I thought it would be, bracelet width doesn't bother me as much as I thought it would, finish is top notch, and the blue is great. Haven't sized it yet, as I am not 100% sure I am going to keep it (just got a Pelagos last week and that one will be hard to bump off the wrist).

Now to the crappy cell phone pics:


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Spoonsey said:


> New NATO straps from Gnomon, light grey and navy blue...
> 
> View attachment 1378602
> View attachment 1378601
> ...


I didn't think the SUMO was a good candidate for a NATO, I thought the 20mm lug width and size of the case would look clumsy on a NATO. But I really like that Blumo with the light grey strap, I may have to pick one up, I actually really like the stock bracelet on the SUMO, but this will be a good spring/summer option.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

My new black Sumo just arrived today, I didn't have time to size the bracelet yet so I just threw it on a black Zulu........here it is with his two siblings! Even though I already had 2 Sumo's, I was still blown away by the new black one, it is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## mb8780 (Jun 2, 2008)

That it is indeed!! Hands down my favorite watch of ALL time and I've owned a crap ton. I said this before but for the money you can't go wrong. I would buy this watch for double or more then the current retail.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Howa said:


> My new black Sumo just arrived today, I didn't have time to size the bracelet yet so I just threw it on a black Zulu........here it is with his two siblings! Even though I already had 2 Sumo's, I was still blown away by the new black one, it is drop dead gorgeous!


Gotta say, I am mesmerized by that orange Sumo. It really pops on that orange strap. I have read reviews complaining about the indices on the orange Sumo but it looks all right to me. Do you have any more pictures you can share?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

Here you go.......Go Big Orange!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Howa said:


> Here you go.......Go Big Orange!


Thanks Howa. It just occurred to me that you're from Tennessee - Go Vols! Looks to be a fairly close Volunteer orange. Beautiful watch. I just know that I'm going to end up with three Sumos - one of each color.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Howa said:


> My new black Sumo just arrived today, I didn't have time to size the bracelet yet so I just threw it on a black Zulu........here it is with his two siblings! Even though I already had 2 Sumo's, I was still blown away by the new black one, it is drop dead gorgeous!


Those watches on the straps look great man.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

The Sumo is so versatile, throw it on a strap and it's very casual BUT put it on that bracelet and it's quite dressy, not black-tie affair but still it cleans up nicely.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Howa said:


> The Sumo is so versatile, throw it on a strap and it's very casual BUT put it on that bracelet and it's quite dressy, not black-tie affair but still it cleans up nicely.


I agree. I'm more than happy with the quality of both bracelet and clasp, and I've decided not to proceed with my original plan to upgrade to the MM300 clasp (or similar ratcheting Seiko clasp, there are several options apparently). I don't really see the point.

I'm going to play with the Natos and Perlon for a while - it's summer time Down Under so I figure why not...but eventually I'll gravitate back to the bracelet.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Kiter said:


> Love the look of that Perlon strap!


Not expensive either. I think the shipping from Italy to New Zealand cost more than the strap itself.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

My new Sumo.









Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Finally join'd. Quite happy with myself/Higuchi.


----------



## Malice 146 (Oct 19, 2013)

I'm amazed. I've had my Sumo for a day and it's spot on. Hasn't lost or gained a second. We will see how well it does over the next week but it's already preformed better than any of my Swiss watches. Granted I don't own an Omega or Rolex but the Sumo isn't even in the same price range. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jdto said:


> Sure, here are some quick snaps with the phone. You can see that there is a bit of protrusion in the fourth and fifth photos that is caused by the clasp, but it isn't all that visible unless you are looking for it.


Nice, very nice. I also have the Blumo. Where did you get that bracelet?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Mine is running at +1 second per day which is just ridiculous, long may it continue 



Malice 146 said:


> I'm amazed. I've had my Sumo for a day and it's spot on. Hasn't lost or gained a second. We will see how well it does over the next week but it's already preformed better than any of my Swiss watches. Granted I don't own an Omega or Rolex but the Sumo isn't even in the same price range.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Nice, very nice. I also have the Blumo. Where did you get that bracelet?
> 
> Thats the Anvil Bracelet from Yobokies.


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Mine is running at +1 second per day which is just ridiculous, long may it continue


Hmm - not bad. Set mine on Sunday morning and, after continuously wearing it, it is now about half a second out. Since I got it from Higuchi just before Christmas it was gaining about a second a day. Where do they hide the quartz mechanism is what I want to know? - this is just weirdly accurate, but long, long may it continue. What is equally weird is that if I don't wear it, it gains about 4 secs in a day no matter what position I leave it in. Love someone to explain that to me!

Sumo awesomeness to everyone

Jez


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I wonder how many Swiss watches can match that accuracy?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

azmokies said:


> joey79 said:
> 
> 
> > Nice, very nice. I also have the Blumo. Where did you get that bracelet?
> ...


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

New Zealand beer, anyone?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

azmokies said:


> New Zealand beer, anyone?


It is a good drop that Steinlager. Does not sound like a kiwi brand though lol

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Sledger (Feb 5, 2014)

My new orange favorite!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - congrats



Sledger said:


> My new orange favorite!


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

My Sumo....Bond.

Sorry about the crap lighting....


----------



## Bagheera (Feb 1, 2011)

I have to clue how, but I have not only a scratch, but a 'dent' in the hardlex. 

Time to get a sapphire upgrade. While I'm at it I'm thinking about swapping the white date wheel for a black one... 
(on a black sumo ofc ) 

Any thoughts about it? Does anyone did this before and can provide some pictures? 

Thanks 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I am also going to do the date wheel change, I believe a 7S wheel should work in the 6R15.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

Here you are: black date wheel and sappire (Harold one)

I used the 7s wheel but it was working few days and than: stopped.
Cannibalized some parts (by a watchsmith) from 7s and again was working a couple of days.
Finally sent the watch to the great Randal (dr Seiko) a couple yars ago.... still going great!
(Don't ask me what he did, I've no idea)


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

The new phonebooks are here! The new phonebooks are here!









It got held up in Customs for 3 days (not that long I know) and arrived today. It's amazing, easily the nicest watch I've owned. It's not nearly as large as pictures would suggest either and the bracelet is really nice, especially compared to the Orient Mako oyster that I was wearing earlier this morning.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats - it looks great



rcook55 said:


> The new phonebooks are here! The new phonebooks are here!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rcook55 said:


> The new phonebooks are here! The new phonebooks are here!
> 
> View attachment 1384481
> 
> ...


Congratulations! May I ask where you ordered it from? Sumos are awesome watches, aren't they?


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

Higuchi, I replied to your other thread


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

This post makes me want a Black Sumo so bad o| but I already have an Orange one.:rodekaart



Howa said:


> My new black Sumo just arrived today, I didn't have time to size the bracelet yet so I just threw it on a black Zulu........here it is with his two siblings! Even though I already had 2 Sumo's, I was still blown away by the new black one, it is drop dead gorgeous!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

It's nice to see a family portrait.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Willmax said:


> This post makes me want a Black Sumo so bad o| but I already have an My Orange one.:rodekaart


Oh, so you can't have two? I'm catching the Seiko fever and see one of each in my future.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

rcook55 said:


> Higuchi, I replied to your other thread


I saw that and I thank you. I followed up by putting the tracking number that Higuchi gave me into the USPS website and, sure enough, the tracking information showed up. Awesome!

Thanks again!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

"I've got a fever, and the only prescription, is more Seiko"



rosborn said:


> Oh, so you can't have two? I'm catching the Seiko fever and see one of each in my future.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



rosborn said:


> Oh, so you can't have two? I'm catching the Seiko fever and see one of each in my future.


Technically I can but I find a bit hard to justify owning two of the same watches just for the sake of different dial colour, and considering I already bought a bracelet to use with my Orange Sumo it makes even harder to justify it in my head.

Just in 2014 alone I'm already up to 3rd purchase, with so many new incoming watches sometimes I find that I don't get the chance to enjoy my current ones.

Enough talking lets enjoy more Sumo pictures:


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*

Nice combo Willmax! Love that BoR!! Enjoy!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Re: The ultimate strap solution for long Sumo lugs...*



Willmax said:


> Technically I can but I find a bit hard to justify owning two of the same watches just for the sake of different dial colour, and considering I already bought a bracelet to use with my Orange Sumo it makes even harder to justify it in my head.
> 
> Just in 2014 alone I'm already up to 3rd purchase, with so many new incoming watches sometimes I find that I don't get the chance to enjoy my current ones.
> 
> ...


I understand. I think about the fact that three of the "same" watch "may" be overkill but it's like having triplets. Each one is unique in its own special way. By the way, three Sumos is a long term 2014 goal of mine.

Your watch is awesome and looks great on that bracelet.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Is anyone still encountering a misaligned chapter ring on their new Sumo? I'm close to buying a new Black Sumo or Blumo, but I'm wary about having to send it back if I find that it has a misaligned chapter ring. It looks like folks purchasing from Higuchi are getting good copies. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

I've recently ordered from Higuchi exactly because of that. 
Will post about it as soon as the Blumo arrives.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Michael St John said:


> I've recently ordered from Higuchi exactly because of that.
> Will post about it as soon as the Blumo arrives.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Does Higuchi guarantee the chapter ring to be aligned? My Sumo's chapter ring is fine from Seiya btw.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Does Higuchi guarantee the chapter ring to be aligned? My Sumo's chapter ring is fine from Seiya btw.


No one can guarantee the chapter ring alignment as being straight on always. Hell, even Seiko themselves can't.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> No one can guarantee the chapter ring alignment as being straight on always. Hell, even Seiko themselves can't.


One wonders why? For the money one pays for a sumo/shogun, a misaligned chapter ring is inexcusable. Kinda like a tilted picture, doesn't make a functional difference, but always draws the attention of the wearer.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> No one can guarantee the chapter ring alignment as being straight on always. Hell, even Seiko themselves can't.


No I get that. I was responding to the other poster who said he bought from Higuchi instead of Seiya because of the chapter ring issue.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jugnu said:


> One wonders why? For the money one pays for a sumo/shogun, a misaligned chapter ring is inexcusable. Kinda like a tilted picture, doesn't make a functional difference, but always draws the attention of the wearer.


At the end of the day it's the same reason Seiko uses mineral crystal instead of sapphire, manufacturing costs. Aligning the chapter ring, sapphire crystal these are the little things that make watches cost a lot more.

With a 500 buck watch you have to deal with some flaws. I think for Seiko to make the Sumo with sapphire and really perfect the details you're looking at a lot more money. The hardlex, chapter ring, and stamped clasp are why it's 500 bucks and not 1200.


----------



## monsterT (Dec 31, 2013)

alpharon said:


> Is anyone still encountering a misaligned chapter ring on their new Sumo? I'm close to buying a new Black Sumo or Blumo, but I'm wary about having to send it back if I find that it has a misaligned chapter ring. It looks like folks purchasing from Higuchi are getting good copies.


Received my Blumo from Higuchi last week. Perfectly aligned.:-!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

+1 for higuchi. Great to deal with. That is where I purchased my Blumo. Katsu is a decent man.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> No I get that. I was responding to the other poster who said he bought from Higuchi instead of Seiya because of the chapter ring issue.


I ordered from Higuchi but just because of what I have been reading, other posters have been saying (for +- the past 6 months) that Higuchi was the only one not having the misalignment issue. So... no, I did not confirm that with them. Sorry:think:
I kinda hoped, at ordering, that it would be fine.

Also, I was reluctant of sending money without reassurance. And, once again, everything I've read about Higuchi was |>.
Filled out order form on their site. They confirmed in stock and final price. Sent the money trough paypal. They confirmed shipping to be 1 or 2 days later. 2 days afterwards (yesterday on a SUNDAY:-!) I got an email with a tracking number, here theres a 9h difference to Tokyo time which doesn't make emailing easy. Now the wait.

Most of you guys already know this, it's just more info to those not aware.

As soon as I get the delivery, I will post here.

UPDATE:
Delivered THU20th looking awesome and with PERFECT alignment b-), Manufacture date August 2013.
I'm really happy, it's just fantastic!:-!
Those of you thinking the shots you see will do justice to the blue dial...you are wrong. 
The blue dial is absolutely beautiful and has to be seen first hand.
Now I understand the pull this watch has. I'm hooked...:-d a keeper for sure.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

I got mine from watch_shop seller on Rakuten Global and can't be more happy with my piece. Check these guys up.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

c0sin said:


> I got mine from watch_shop seller on Rakuten Global and can't be more happy with my piece. Check these guys up.


Got my Cocktail Time from them. Impeccable service, would most definitely buy from them again.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Well I had my SUMO sold, ready to ship, I was adding the links back to the bracelet and gouged two spare links so I refunded the buyers money. Must be divine providence....

When I was looking to "upgrade" I realized I didn't like anything in the sub 2K range better than the SUMO, literally nothing (other than the Tuna but the quartz kills it for me). I've never been a fan of the micro-brands like Helson with the cloned designs, Oris never did it for me, Hamilton makes great watches but you have to give them away, and when it comes time to service them it costs more than the watch is worth. So I found myself looking at Sinn U1, Seiko MM300, Used OMega PO etc... All at least 4 times the price. It reinforces just how good this watch is.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Well I had my SUMO sold, ready to ship, I was adding the links back to the bracelet and gouged two spare links so I refunded the buyers money. Must be divine providence....
> 
> When I was looking to "upgrade" I realized I didn't like anything in the sub 2K range better than the SUMO, literally nothing (other than the Tuna but the quartz kills it for me). I've never been a fan of the micro-brands like Helson with the cloned designs, Oris never did it for me, Hamilton makes great watches but you have to give them away, and when it comes time to service them it costs more than the watch is worth. So I found myself looking at Sinn U1, Seiko MM300, Used OMega PO etc... All at least 4 times the price. It reinforces just how good this watch is.


Hallelujah praise the lord! Haha kidding. Congrats on securing your destiny. You will never leave this club. Ever.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Maybe next time just include the extra links wrapped up in bubble-wrap or something for safe-keeping.



Mike_Dowling said:


> Well I had my SUMO sold, ready to ship, I was adding the links back to the bracelet and gouged two spare links so I refunded the buyers money. Must be divine providence....


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Here is mine! 3 weeks old. I made a small review in the reviews section if anyone is interested!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Larry23 said:


> View attachment 1391441
> 
> 
> Here is mine! 3 weeks old. I made a small review in the reviews section if anyone is interested!


Congrats on the Sumo, Larry. Wear it in good health. I enjoyed your mini review but keep in mind that the Blumo's model number is SBDC003. Just my watch OCD getting the best of me


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the Sumo - I will go check out your review.



Larry23 said:


> Here is mine! 3 weeks old. I made a small review in the reviews section if anyone is interested!


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Congrats on the Sumo, Larry. Wear it in good health. I enjoyed your mini review but keep in mind that the Blumo's model number is SBDC003. Just my watch OCD getting the best of me


Oh man I just noticed that! Thanks for that I got it right now :-!


----------



## jspeakman (Mar 11, 2012)

Isn't she lovely

So, my beloved Blumo is gaining about 1 second a week - tragic I know but I am learning to live with it. However if I take it off to commit the blasphemous act of wearing another watch, albeit inferior obviously, it gains about 5 seconds a day. Any thoughts how to avoid this? - I appreciate that those with keen minds will have spotted the obvious answer but I would sometimes like to wear something else. Positional variations do not seem to make a difference. I notice someone in a very old thread had the same issue and wondered if anyone else had come across this slightly odd phenomenon.

Cheers

Jez


----------



## Blewbyou (Dec 6, 2013)

Just got mine in the mail yesterday. So far I love this watch!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Blewbyou said:


> Just got mine in the mail yesterday. So far I love this watch!


Congratulations! I think you will find that love will only deepen.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Found this beauty in the mail a couple days ago, I think she's a keeper.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Hi there. 
It has arrived. :-!

For those interested, this one came from Higuchi-inc. 3 days from Japan to my door in Portugal.
Perfect condition. No alignment issue as you can see.
Manufacture date is August 2013.

The blue dial is just awesome. At first (before buying and looking at all the photos around) I was sceptical because for me it looked a bit purple-ish. It is definitely not so. I've said it before, it has a "chameleon effect" that sometimes makes the dial look black and in the day light it shows it's "fifty shades of blue" ;-) depending on lighting and perspective.

The crystal is amazing and gives the entire display experience more depth. 
We are talking about a watch that (from what I know) is handmade and the markers look alive with those polished rims. The markers really "pop out".
The hour and minute hands don't look "too big" as a friend of mine said. Everything about dial, hands, markers, chapter ring and hardlex crystal comes together and makes it all feel just right.

And I say this in all honesty, this one has diverted me from getting an OSM. Because I was looking for a blue dial watch and I always enjoyed the Omega, with a price tag that doesn't scare me but I think is ridiculous for a movement quite similar to my Hamilton X-Wind with a Valjoux 7750.
Hope I don't rattle too many cages :-d

Great accuracy.
On my wrist for the last 4 days, alternating from bedside table night rest and wearing while sleeping. Also in these 4 days, hand wound in the first 2 days. From what I can see until now, in 4 days its -1 sec. But probably if one hand winds every morning I think it will be spot on accurate...at least for my type of daily activity/motion. This all depends on the wearer.

The bracelet is IMO adequate (still a little squeaky) and the 20mm is fine. If it were 22mm, I think the bracelet would "steal the show" on the fantastic long and wide case design.

The lume is just crazy. Direct spot light for 3secs charges it for 8h. 
In sun light, has soon as one steps in a shade or enters a car for example it looks as if you have turned on some kind of backlight feature.

The bezel is well protected by the case "shoulders", and at top and bottom by the lugs it really looks beautiful. It's 120clicks feel just right. Not hard to turn and also wont turn by itself.

The signed crown looks very good. 
Unscrews with some force and feels a bit like theres sand in it but from what I've read this is normal and will feel much better as one uses it more.

The hand winding is just crazy.
First time I did it I thought there was something wrong with it. I was like "...it's broken...it is not winding...I don't feel a thing...":-d
It is so smooth that you can only feel the winding motion if you pay attention and listen closely.
The vibration or motion that it transmits just says quality.

The overall look and feel for me is brilliant on a watch in this price range.

The black one looks great but the blue one is different enough to make it original, well...JDM out of Japan IS exclusive!;-)

There are WIS that have one and then there are WIS that don't have one YET:-!

I love this watch!

I hope I helped on future decisions ;-)

Thanks for reading...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Oh hell, I may as well throw these pictures in this thread as well. Why not?

My Sumo was put in my hot little hands this past Thursday, after being waylaid in US Customs, in Chicago, for five days. Higuchi was great to deal with and I only see our relationship getting stronger with time.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

By the way, have I ever told y'all that I used to own a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (300M quartz chronograph version)? Yep. I had it for a year and a half and sold it to buy a Sinn UX. Why am I telling you this in a Seiko forum? Because, as much as I loved that watch and lusted for it prior to purchasing it (AND I DID), this Sumo is, honestly, every bit as nice as my Aquaracer was with regard to aesthetics and feel, with the exception of minor looseness in the bracelet of this Sumo - not a complaint, just an observation. Truth be told, if I had owned a Seiko SBDC001 prior to purchasing the Aquaracer I probably never would have purchased the Aquaracer. Ah hell, who am I kidding? I still would have purchased the Aquaracer because, sometimes, you don't know what something is like until you hold it in your hot little hands. I can say, though, that I would have been disappointed with the Aquaracer because, at $2,500, it isn't worth the extra money. Huge lesson learned, you just get a much better bang for your buck with Seiko than you do with any of the Swiss brands.

Obviously the wheels are turning...if this Sumo is as nice as the Aquaracer was what would the MarineMaster 300M be like? Can it be true that a $2,000 Seiko is as nice as a $6,000 to $7,000 dollar Swiss timepiece? I don't know but I hope to find out one of these days.

That's my two cents.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

rosborn said:


> By the way, have I ever told y'all that I used to own a Tag Heuer Aquaracer (300M quartz chronograph version)? Yep. I had it for a year and a half and sold it to buy a Sinn UX. Why am I telling you this in a Seiko forum? Because, as much as I loved that watch and lusted for it prior to purchasing it (AND I DID), this Sumo is, honestly, every bit as nice as my Aquaracer was with regard to aesthetics and feel, with the exception of minor looseness in the bracelet of this Sumo - not a complaint, just an observation. Truth be told, if I had owned a Seiko SBDC001 prior to purchasing the Aquaracer I probably never would have purchased the Aquaracer. Ah hell, who am I kidding? I still would have purchased the Aquaracer because, sometimes, you don't know what something is like until you hold it in your hot little hands. I can say, though, that I would have been disappointed with the Aquaracer because, at $2,500, it isn't worth the extra money. Huge lesson learned, you just get a much better bang for your buck with Seiko than you do with any of the Swiss brands.
> 
> Obviously the wheels are turning...if this Sumo is as nice as the Aquaracer was what would the MarineMaster 300M be like? Can it be true that a $2,000 Seiko is as nice as a $6,000 to $7,000 dollar Swiss timepiece? I don't know but I hope to find out one of these days.
> 
> That's my two cents.


The Tag aquaracer is a beautiful watch, it's nice to hear a previous owner say the sumo stacks up nicely. I had similar sentiments when I went to get my bracelet sized. I handled quite a few of their watches on hand including an Oris TT1 chronograph and Ball engineer hydrocarbon spacemaster. These watches were absolutely gorgeous, at 4-5x the price of the sumo, and the sumo stacked up nicely. That baffled me for the rest of the day, how Seiko could put out such a quality watch at such an accessible price! My goal was to purchase an incredible watch that would satisfy my WIS itch through medical school. Two of my dream watches have been the Omega PO and SMP 300. I orginally considered a Steinhart OVM and CW c60 before deciding on the sumo, and I'm confident I made the right choice. This is a watch I will wear for a very long time.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Congratulations rosborn. What is your wrist size?


----------



## Aurex (Feb 20, 2014)

Just got mine few days ago. I just love it...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

bvc2005 said:


> Congratulations rosborn. What is your wrist size?


7-7 1/4. Had to have two links removed.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

Darn. Might be too big for my puny 6 1/2"wrist.


rosborn said:


> 7-7 1/4. Had to have two links removed.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)




----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Obviously the wheels are turning...if this Sumo is as nice as the Aquaracer was what would the MarineMaster 300M be like? Can it be true that a $2,000 Seiko is as nice as a $6,000 to $7,000 dollar Swiss timepiece? I don't know but I hope to find out one of these days.
> 
> That's my two cents.


I had a chance to handle some fairly high end watches last summer on a cruise I went on. I was seriously disappointed by the bezel action of some of those Swiss watches. The Aqua Racer was absolutely awful feeling in comparison to my $200 SKX007. I couldn't believe it. It made me appreciate my Seiko collection even more. The only watches that held a candle to the feel of the Seiko bezel were in excess of $4000. Astounding job, Seiko.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

bvc2005 said:


> Darn. Might be too big for my puny 6 1/2"wrist.


I wouldn't count the Sumo out just yet. Each person's wrist is shaped differently some have a more round shape and some have a more oval shape. My wrist is more oval than it is round. Take a look at your wrist and see if it's round or oval. If it is oval you probably will be able to pull the Sumo off.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> Darn. Might be too big for my puny 6 1/2"wrist.


As others have said, don't discount it immediately. I've got a 6.25" wrist and while it is a big watch, I think it works great. The way the lugs curve around your wrist, the SELs point slightly down, and the bezel being recessed into the case on the left and right side make it wear smaller and more flush to my wirst than my SKX009.

I've said countless times that I couldn't pull off a larger watch, only to redefine my definition of "too big" the next year.

Unfortunately, there was an issue with my sumo and I'm currently awaiting the replacement. I can post wirst shots and comparisons with my other Seikos when the replacement arrives.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

quicksilver7 said:


>


The matte dial along with the rest of the watch is just SO CLEAN looking! Gets me every time. Nice shot.


----------



## mew88 (Jun 1, 2010)




----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Oh hell, I may as well throw these pictures in this thread as well. Why not?
> 
> My Sumo was put in my hot little hands this past Thursday, after being waylaid in US Customs, in Chicago, for five days. Higuchi was great to deal with and I only see our relationship getting stronger with time.
> 
> ...


Congrats on your new acquisition, Black would definitely be my colour of choice for a second Sumo ;-)
Now it is a pity that the Prospex box is smaller than the brochure, it is a pain in the neck, and the brochure almost always gets damaged/folded in shipping... sorry for the rant but can't help my OCD.


----------



## Aurex (Feb 20, 2014)

You're right about the Prospex box size....even the warranty card fits in tricky, no chance for the brochure.
New pics :


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Aurex said:


> You're right about the Prospex box size....even the warranty card fits in tricky, no chance for the brochure.
> New pics :
> 
> View attachment 1397747
> ...


 Hey stop teasing me with those pictures , my wallet can't take it any more o|.


----------



## Aurex (Feb 20, 2014)

Ok , I'll try to stop... in the future :-! . As for now , just a little bit more:

















Enjoy !


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

Michael St John said:


> Hi there.
> It has arrived. :-!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice review, enjoy bro, mine says hi, took these pics last sunday, please disregard the wrong date:-d, hangover side effects:rodekaart


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I dropped my Blumo while on vacation :-(. I guess dings and scratches are inevitable, especially on a watch that is my designated "weekend and beaches" watch, but it still sucked. I put it on a top of a t-shirt on a rock while trying out a hot spring and, when I went to pick it up, it skittered across the rock and landed in some dirt. The bezel has a ding and there's a scratch on the crystal. It's not huge, but it's there. Anyway, I guess I'll get over it, but it sucked. At least it gives me an excuse to upgrade the crystal at some point down the road.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Went back and forth between the SBDC001 and the 005 and ultimately went with the Blumo - definitely made the right choice.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Does Higuchi guarantee the chapter ring to be aligned? My Sumo's chapter ring is fine from Seiya btw.


After I inquired specifically about the issue, Higuchi told me that he inspected mine with a 10x loupe before shipping, and assured me that it was aligned. Chapter ring is bang-on, manufactured in August of 2013.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Aurex said:


> Just got mine few days ago. I just love it...


Awesome pictures. Thank you for sharing them with us. Enjoy that Sumo!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jdto said:


> I dropped my Blumo while on vacation :-(. I guess dings and scratches are inevitable, especially on a watch that is my designated "weekend and beaches" watch, but it still sucked. I put it on a top of a t-shirt on a rock while trying out a hot spring and, when I went to pick it up, it skittered across the rock and landed in some dirt. The bezel has a ding and there's a scratch on the crystal. It's not huge, but it's there. Anyway, I guess I'll get over it, but it sucked. At least it gives me an excuse to upgrade the crystal at some point down the road.


That, my friend, is what we call character! Now your watch has character. It's unique and not like any other Sumo out there. Congratulations!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Aurex said:


> Ok , I'll try to stop... in the future :-! . As for now , just a little bit more:
> 
> View attachment 1397924
> 
> ...


Stunning photos! Makes me appreciate the Sumo even more. Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mew88 said:


>


How can you not love that watch?


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

rosborn said:


> That, my friend, is what we call character! Now your watch has character. It's unique and not like any other Sumo out there. Congratulations!


Indeed! That is the correct way to look at it, thank you.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willmax said:


> Congrats on your new acquisition, Black would definitely be my colour of choice for a second Sumo ;-)
> Now it is a pity that the Prospex box is smaller than the brochure, it is a pain in the neck, and the brochure almost always gets damaged/folded in shipping... sorry for the rant but can't help my OCD.


Man, you can say that again. I was pretty underwhelmed by the Prospex box too. It isn't a big deal because I won't be using the box but I thought it would be larger and that the manual would fit in it easily. Now it's sitting on a shelf with one end hanging open. Weak Seiko! <smile>


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

dinexus said:


> Went back and forth between the SBDC001 and the 005 and ultimately went with the Blumo - definitely made the right choice.


I saw that you were on the fence between the orange Squale 1521 and the orange Sumo. You got the orange Squale and the blue Sumo. What are your thoughts regarding the two watches?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> I saw that you were on the fence between the orange Squale 1521 and the orange Sumo. You got the orange Squale and the blue Sumo. What are your thoughts regarding the two watches?


Really do love them both! The Sumo wears every bit as small as everyone said, and is definitely the more "modern" and dressy of the two. The Squale felt perfect right out of the box, whereas the Sumo required a little attention before I could really warm up to it (flossing out the crown, boiling the rubber strap, finding the #$%-damned collar that I dropped on the floor when re-sizing the bracelet...), but now, I'd say it gets worn more often. Waiting on a strap delivery for the Squale.

That reminds me... should probably post a follow-up in the comparison thread.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

crosswind said:


> Nice review, enjoy bro, mine says hi, took these pics last sunday, please disregard the wrong date:-d, hangover side effects:rodekaart


Thanks bro.:-!
WOW great watch you got there!

Just like mineb-)


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

One aspect of the sumo that just gets me every time is the awesome brushed/polished detail along the side of the case. Really impressive stuff.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Was really looking forward to try the "navy blue" nato strap on my 003.
Turns out it's closer to purple than actual navy blue:-|. Won't even bother to post pics.

Made me realise the stock bracelet LOOKS GREAT and is very comfortable once I sized it right...no more squeaky squeaky :-d

I LOVE THIS WATCH


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

And now on a black/grey G10 Nato.


























PS: just a reminder, this being a "two piece" strap makes the watch sit 2mm higher on your wrist as there are now 2 pieces of strap under the case.

Enjoy.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

The blumo looks awesome on that black/grey nato!


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Joined the club!


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Aurex said:


> Ok , I'll try to stop... in the future :-! . As for now , just a little bit more:
> 
> View attachment 1397924
> 
> ...


This photo makes me want to get the black as well!


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Thank you SchrodingersCat .
Some said there was the issue of the gap, between the case and the spring bar, being too big when you install a nato or zulu. I had the "luck" of my 003 coming with the Seiko fat spring bar (don't know if its standard or not) so it looks really good.
On the Sumo I prefer the G10 Nato type of rings. They are not so bulky as the Zulu ones. Gives it a more clean and subtle look. 
It all depends on the look you're after.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm in the same boat as you. The first nylon strap I ever purchased was a black zulu, and it was great. Then I got a grey g10 nato and never looked back.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I'm in the same boat as you. The first nylon strap I ever purchased was a black zulu, and it was great. Then I got a grey g10 nato and never looked back.


Yep, for the Sumo IMO this is the perfect strap because its like 1mm thick. But i'm still looking at the Mi6 1 piece all fabric (except for the buckle) which is going on my skx007.







picture from CountyComm website


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Pancakedan said:


> Joined the club!


Congrats Pancakedan, that looks great!! How did getting it into the UK go? Did you get stung for import tax? Who did you buy from?

Sorry for for all the questions, but I am teetering on the edge of joining *the *club.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## Pancakedan (Mar 26, 2013)

Kiter said:


> Congrats Pancakedan, that looks great!! How did getting it into the UK go? Did you get stung for import tax? Who did you buy from?
> 
> Sorry for for all the questions, but I am teetering on the edge of joining *the *club.... Thanks in advance.


Hey Kiter, managed to get hold of it in the UK. Yorkshire Watches have both the black and blue in stock.

http://www.yorkshirewatches.co.uk/s...th-stainless-steel-bracelet-sbdc001-542-p.asp

It was the import tax that stopped me getting one before, if you're thinking about getting one then go for it. You won't regret it and I've never seen them for sale anywhere else in the UK!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Michael St John said:


> Yep, for the Sumo IMO this is the perfect strap because its like 1mm thick. But i'm still looking at the Mi6 1 piece all fabric (except for the buckle) which is going on my skx007.
> View attachment 1406097
> 
> picture from CountyComm website


Haha, I've been looking at this same strap. The pvd buckle is my only quirk with it. There are similar straps on amazon with a standard ss buckle that I may pull the trigger on. I love maratac quality, I just wish they sold this strap with a regular ss buckle like the rest of their natos.


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up there, Pancakedan, but that is pretty steep compared to £369 that I have seen them offered for, from dealers outside the UK. The import duty would have to be pretty hefty to match the price of buying from the UK.

Part of me is all for supporting a 'local' dealer, for support, backup etc, but the other part is always looking for the best deal.

Thanks again,
(still on the edge.....). ;-)


----------



## RegularStormy (Feb 11, 2011)

It is new and I'm finding the orange to be fun.


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

Placed an order for the Strapcode/TungChoy Endmill this weekend. Pics when it arrives. Unfortunately I'll also be placing an order for a sapphire as I've already scratched the hard(ly)lex badly enough that it will bother me. Probably go with the Yobokies as I really like the flat profile of the current crystal.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I was thinking I'd go with Yobokies sapphire if/when I scratch the hardlex too. The dagaz looks nice, but I like the more subtle dome, keeps more to the original design.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Just joined the Sumo club! Purchased from Higuchi and it took about 12 days to get here due to US customs but well worth the wait. I hesitated for a year or two thinking the sumo would be to large for my 6.75" round wrist. That's not the case at all, I think it's a perfect size. I also hated the bezel font originally but it has grown on me and seeing it in person erased any doubts.

Mine has a slightly misaligned minutes chapter in one direction and slightly off bezel in the other direction but I can live with it until the first time it's opened up or needs a new bezel insert. Not quite the fit and finish of my 6105 but definitely in the lineage of great seiko dive watch cases along with the 6105 and 6309.

I threw it on the 20mm nato my 6105 was on but will probably try it on a black 22mm nato later this evening.

Sumo


6105


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on your new Sumo - it looks great.


----------



## Absurdist ad nauseam (Feb 16, 2014)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Hoopster said:


> Just joined the Sumo club! Purchased from Higuchi and it took about 12 days to get here due to US customs but well worth the wait. I hesitated for a year or two thinking the sumo would be to large for my 6.75" round wrist. That's not the case at all, I think it's a perfect size. I also hated the bezel font originally but it has grown on me and seeing it in person erased any doubts.
> 
> Mine has a slightly misaligned minutes chapter in one direction and slightly off bezel in the other direction but I can live with it until the first time it's opened up or needs a new bezel insert. Not quite the fit and finish of my 6105 but definitely in the lineage of great seiko dive watch cases along with the 6105 and 6309.
> 
> ...


 Great combo!


----------



## Ed B. (Jul 29, 2010)

My Blumo . . .

Regards,

Ed B.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments guys. I'm really liking this Sumo. It will be a nice watch I can take to the pool or beach and not have to worry about my vintage Seikos. The 22mm nato didn't really work very well so I sized the bracelet but have been wearing it today on an MM300 rubber strap that's just about perfect. The lug gap on rubber doesn't really bother me at all but I might try one of the Timefactors retro rubber straps to see how I like it.

Rubber is what I prefer at work because nato's get sweaty and dirty quick and SS bracelets can be dangerous around machinery and electricity. Plus I just like the look of dive watches on black rubber.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Hoopster said:


> The 22mm nato didn't really work very well so I sized the bracelet but have been wearing it today on an MM300 rubber strap that's just about perfect.
> 
> Rubber is what I prefer at work because nato's get sweaty and dirty quick and SS bracelets can be dangerous around machinery and electricity. Plus I just like the look of dive watches on black rubber.


\

Nice choice - mine says hello.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

Waiting at a bus stop.......sorry about the pic quality, was about to miss the bus!


----------



## epezikpajoow (Apr 21, 2009)

I already have the black one and i really wanted to add the Blumo. So I picked up this one yesterday. It is upgraded with sapphire and a 22mm Anvil with 20mm endlinks and original Seiko clasp: I couldn't be happier!




Have a great day!

Eric

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks great - I have an Anvil on it's way to me, can't wait.



epezikpajoow said:


> I already have the black one and i really wanted to add the Blumo. So I picked up this one yesterday. It is upgraded with sapphire and a 22mm Anvil with 20mm endlinks and original Seiko clasp: I couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I just bought some new shoes for my black sumo too (natos), can't wait till next week. I'm so happy with this watch. I leave it face up overnight while I sleep and it's lost 3 seconds since I set it to the official US time 3 days ago.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I just bought some new shoes for my black sumo too (natos), can't wait till next week. I'm so happy with this watch. I leave it face up overnight while I sleep and it's lost 3 seconds since I set it to the official US time 3 days ago.


Nice, I think you'll like the sumo on a nato. It sits up a little higher but still comfortable and looks great. Mine is keeping great time also, gaining just under 2 seconds a day. I have a timefactors retro rubber strap on the way and will take a photo once it's on.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I tried my Sumo on a nato today for about 20 minutes. I was not a fan at all. The stock bracelet went back on and there it will remain.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I just put my Sumo on some older shoes, a black/grey bond nato.

























It's a good look IMO, definitely more casual. Though I'm still a big fan of the stock bracelet, it's the first bracelet I've ever really enjoyed wearing.


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Mike_Dowling said:


> I tried my Sumo on a nato today for about 20 minutes. I was not a fan at all. The stock bracelet went back on and there it will remain.


Mine has also returned to stock bracelet. I enjoyed the NATO for a few weeks, then looked at some pictures of my Blumo on bracelet and immediately changed back.

At least with NATO straps they are cheap and you can test them out without the guilt that you've dropped serious coin on a strap that you'll never use again.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

^^^^^
Same here. 
It's back on stock bracelet and I really really like it. 
The thing is with the nato I was missing the stock bracelet...and with it, I don't miss the nato at all.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Michael St John said:


> ^^^^^
> Same here.
> It's back on stock bracelet and I really really like it.
> The thing is with the nato I was missing the stock bracelet...and with it, I don't miss the nato at all.


My thoughts exactly. I like it with the nato, but I like it with the bracelet more.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

Sumo on Anvil in business.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I tried the Anvil but ended up preferring the stock bracelet. Time to flip the Anvil - lol


----------



## pdlord (Jan 8, 2014)

My blue sumo is also on engineers anvil and I love the way it looks. Am thinking of also buying orange sumo but wouldkeep it on stock band Great watch


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I really want to get a Blumo to go along with my Sumo, or get a back-up black. I'm dreading the day this line gets discontinued and the price gets jacked up. Or maybe Seiko will play it cool and immortalize this watch like the Monster and 007. I miss my Samurai..


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> I tried the Anvil but ended up preferring the stock bracelet. Time to flip the Anvil - lol


Strange isn't it? I see these pictures of aftermarket bracelets and think they might be a good idea, then I look at my stock strap and say what's wrong with what I have already?

I'm a member of the "NO SUMO MODS REQUIRED WHATSOEVER" club.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Spoonsey said:


> Strange isn't it? I see these pictures of aftermarket bracelets and think they might be a good idea, then I look at my stock strap and say what's wrong with what I have already?
> 
> I'm a member of the "NO SUMO MODS REQUIRED WHATSOEVER" club.


Agreed. The only mod I'd want to do is sapphire crystal swap if/when the hardlex takes a beating, or same with the bezel.


----------



## jugnu (Mar 22, 2013)

Spoonsey said:


> I'm a member of the "NO SUMO MODS REQUIRED WHATSOEVER" club.


Me too!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I think I will stick with the OEM bracelet from now on. I also like how it accommodates the 18mm ratchet clasp. My wrist swells a little after wearing a watch for a couple of hours so the ratchet extension solves that issue for me. Worth every penny IMHO.



Spoonsey said:


> Strange isn't it? I see these pictures of aftermarket bracelets and think they might be a good idea, then I look at my stock strap and say what's wrong with what I have already?
> 
> I'm a member of the "NO SUMO MODS REQUIRED WHATSOEVER" club.


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

Funny seeing everyone say that they prefer the stock bracelet. I too swapped out the stock for a Strapcode Endmill which I do like but I'm thinking it may be a cooler weather bracelet, it likes to stick too much compared to the stock bracelet. I did experience the situation where the Endmill endlinks were ever so slightly too large, had to hone them down with two different stones but once I did that the endlinks fit like a glove. Pics soon.


----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)

Actually my Sumo is blue but looks black in this pic...


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

rcook55 said:


> Funny seeing everyone say that they prefer the stock bracelet. I too swapped out the stock for a Strapcode Endmill which I do like but I'm thinking it may be a cooler weather bracelet, it likes to stick too much compared to the stock bracelet. I did experience the situation where the Endmill endlinks were ever so slightly too large, had to hone them down with two different stones but once I did that the endlinks fit like a glove. Pics soon.


Looking forward to pics. The endmill is the most attractive aftermarket Sumo bracelet IMO. Probably the one I'd get after I beat up the stock bracelet enough, or another stock bracelet.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

epezikpajoow said:


> I already have the black one and i really wanted to add the Blumo. So I picked up this one yesterday. It is upgraded with sapphire and a 22mm Anvil with 20mm endlinks and original Seiko clasp: I couldn't be happier!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Eric that looks amazing!

Sent from my GT-I9305T using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Here's my Orange on leather ZULU.................


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

One more..........


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks awesome - congrats.



Howa said:


> Here's my Orange on leather ZULU.................


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Orange sumo on bor









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rioone (Jan 30, 2013)

Finally!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I disagree with all my fellow Sumo aficionados who like the stock bracelet. I think it's a piece of crap tbh.
I immediately ordered a fat thick 24mm leather strap for my Sumo and never bothered with the flimsy, too thin, too narrow, and too light, stock bracelet ever again.

This afternoon I stumbled upon an old youtube vid I had downloaded a while ago, which showed a SUMO on a SPORK bracelet.
Without getting into the old discussion of the gap again I must say THIS is the kind of bracelet SEIKO should have put the SUMO on in the first place.
It's thicker, wider, bulkier, and heavier than the SUMO bracelet, and that is just what the doctor ordered (IMO anyway).
So I put the SUMO on the Spork bracelet and I must say I LOVE it !
I won't put up any pics, ya'all know what it looks like ;-)


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I disagree with all my fellow Sumo aficionados who like the stock bracelet. I think it's a piece of crap tbh.
> I immediately ordered a fat thick 24mm leather strap for my Sumo and never bothered with the flimsy, too thin, too narrow, and too light, stock bracelet ever again.
> 
> This afternoon I stumbled upon an old youtube vid I had downloaded a while ago, which showed a SUMO on a SPORK bracelet.
> ...







That's a cool look. Different strokes ;-)


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ehhh I'll keep my fitted endlinks. I prefer a more uniform look, so yes different strokes


----------



## P415B (Aug 4, 2012)

Well, I think it's time I joined the club. 
Just got mine yesterday and can't take it off. 









It's 75° tonight on the Golden Coast. Just thought I'd mention it to my fellow east coasters.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just added a used Blumo to my rotation, ordered a dagaz branded rubber strap for it and now thinking of picking up the endmill bracelet from strapcode
http://www.strapcode.com/store/20mm...c003-sbdc005-brushed-p-2698.html#.UyUnBCcayK0
Anyone has got the? Is it good? Does the end links fit perfectly against the case?

Also my Blumo seems to run at -8s per day when worn then left dial up at night. Normal?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

balzebub said:


> Just added a used Blumo to my rotation, ordered a dagaz branded rubber strap for it and now thinking of picking up the endmill bracelet from strapcode
> 20mm Endmill watch band for SEIKO Sumo SBDC001, SBDC003 & SBDC005, Brushed
> Anyone has got the? Is it good? Does the end links fit perfectly against the case?
> 
> ...


I've been curious about the endmill as well, good looking aftermarket bracelet. Looks pretty good online, though the stock bracelet looks/feels great atm so I'm content. My Sumo is getting about -3 sitting face up overnight and +5 if I sit it on either side.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

I posted this combo a while back, but have since done a full brush finish in the bracelet. I Think it works real well. It is the bracelet off of the 200M chrono diver. The end links are not solid, but fit tight with no rattle. I think they meet up pretty well. It is a non tapering bracelet, so it has a more substantial feel than the standard Sumo bracelet. It retains the diver extension for authenticity and of course has the standard Seiko clasp. I had a Anvil for Sumo and found this to be a much better option.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Woah so the end links from the solar chrono is a perfect fit with no gaps or rattle? 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

balzebub said:


> Woah so the end links from the solar chrono is a perfect fit with no gaps or rattle?
> 
> Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


As close as you will probably get to perfect. Here is another pic strait down and you can see just a very slight gap at the center of the curvature of the link. It fits perfect towards the outer edges. Just a little squeeze of the end links was required to get them to fit completely snug. No different than a typical end link adjustment that is required. No rattle at all. Am am picky with things like this and I fully recommend this set up.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just tried the bracelet from my solar chrono on my Blumo...nope the end link fit wrong....guess I will need to purchase the OEM or the endmill from strapcode..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

This is the model I am talking about, the SSC017 or alternative color model of course. You need to squeeze them flat some. It will fit perfect.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> That's a cool look. Different strokes ;-)


That's the one.
Doesn't it look the best?! :-!
Feels much better too.
More solid, more substantial.


----------



## crosswind (Jan 22, 2013)

lazy sunday, cof cof hangover:roll:


----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> I disagree with all my fellow Sumo aficionados who like the stock bracelet. I think it's a piece of crap tbh.
> I immediately ordered a fat thick 24mm leather strap for my Sumo and never bothered with the flimsy, too thin, too narrow, and too light, stock bracelet ever again.
> 
> This afternoon I stumbled upon an old youtube vid I had downloaded a while ago, which showed a SUMO on a SPORK bracelet.
> ...


I have to disagree with you on this one Johnny, it's not a good look at all for the Sumo.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

jasontking said:


> This is the model I am talking about, the SSC017 or alternative color model of course. You need to squeeze them flat some. It will fit perfect.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup i have the exact same model, you are right, i will need to squeeze them flatter against the lugs and they will fit. But guess that's not an option for me as it will mean the endlinks will no longer fit the chrono. Think i will be picking up a strapcode bracelet...


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

If anyone is interested I've got a Yobokies BoR w/ Seiko clasp and fitted end links bracelet that I would like to trade for an original Sumo OEM bracelet. Just hit me with a PM if anyone is interested.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Spoonsey said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one Johnny, it's not a good look at all for the Sumo.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

Here's the promised pics of sumo on the timefactors retro rubber. I personally think the original bracelet isn't that bad but prefer the retro rubber or MM300 rubber. They both look and work well on the sumo IMO.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The Sumo does look great with rubber shoes.


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Just got the Seiko disease recently lol and have about a week old Sumo. When I first got the watch, it was running about just about a -1 per day, now it's about -5 per day. Is this pretty reasonable? My alpinist was about +5 per day out of the box and has settled around +3 which is preferred over the -5 of my Sumo. Worth it to get the Sumo regulated?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

magbarn said:


> Just got the Seiko disease recently lol and have about a week old Sumo. When I first got the watch, it was running about just about a -1 per day, now it's about -5 per day. Is this pretty reasonable? My alpinist was about +5 per day out of the box and has settled around +3 which is preferred over the -5 of my Sumo. Worth it to get the Sumo regulated?


It is very reasonable considering the 6R15 is expected to run at -15/+25 according to Seiko. My Sumo runs about -5 at times even some times +6 or a variation of. As long as its not faster than +6 or slower than -6, looks pretty damn good to me :thumbup:


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

magbarn said:


> Just got the Seiko disease recently lol and have about a week old Sumo. When I first got the watch, it was running about just about a -1 per day, now it's about -5 per day. Is this pretty reasonable? My alpinist was about +5 per day out of the box and has settled around +3 which is preferred over the -5 of my Sumo. Worth it to get the Sumo regulated?


I've heard a good month of consistent wear will give your motor enough time to "settle down". Mine's coming up on being a month old and it's about -2s/day.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Definitely give it at least a month of daily wear. Mine is running at -1 per day, very happy with that.



magbarn said:


> Just got the Seiko disease recently lol and have about a week old Sumo. When I first got the watch, it was running about just about a -1 per day, now it's about -5 per day. Is this pretty reasonable? My alpinist was about +5 per day out of the box and has settled around +3 which is preferred over the -5 of my Sumo. Worth it to get the Sumo regulated?


----------



## magbarn (Mar 3, 2014)

Thanks for replies! I'll gladly wear it another month. One more thing. After reading the horror stories about local jewelry shops not knowing how to adjust the stock sumo pin/collar bracelet I did it myself, but not sure if I did it correctly. Is the clasp supposed to be like this:








On the bottom or somewhere else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

^ looks good to me! If it's comfortable, that's all that matters


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Spoonsey said:


> I have to disagree with you on this one Johnny, it's not a good look at all for the Sumo.


I disagree. I think the Sumo looks infinitely better on the Spork bracelet than it does on the Sumo bracelet.
I always felt my Sumo deserved a better bracelet.
That flimsy thing Seiko put on it just isn't worthy of the Sumo watch.
As soon as I put my Sumo on the Spork bracelet I immediately felt it was finally 'complete'. This was the part that was missing all the time.
It looks better, classier, more luxurious, and on this bracelet it feels much much better too.

But hey, to each his own, if you like the Sumo bracelet then by all means keep your Sumo on it.
That's the beauty of having choices.

All the best,
Johnny.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

magbarn said:


> Thanks for replies! I'll gladly wear it another month. One more thing. After reading the horror stories about local jewelry shops not knowing how to adjust the stock sumo pin/collar bracelet I did it myself, but not sure if I did it correctly. Is the clasp supposed to be like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks spot on to me.
Mine's the same.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

I don't like the gap of the Sumo on the Spork bracelet, the stock bracelet with solid end links to me fits the watch very well, it's a low profile watch with the recessed bezel, a huge clunky bracelet clashes with it IMO. It's because of the stock bracelet I can wear it to work from time to time, fits right under the cuff and has a lower profile.


----------



## eskerbillion (Jan 26, 2009)

That was my video. I like the Sumo on both stock and Spork bracelet. I mostly wear my Spork and Casio Oceanus so the Sumo usually just sits around doing nothing.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

My Blumo on a Yokobies. The lug links aren't perfect but are pretty damn close. Overall Im very happy.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Drudge said:


> My Blumo on a Yokobies. The lug links aren't perfect but are pretty damn close. Overall Im very happy.


Looks good! Man, I love those angle shots of the Blumo so much.. It's like a rich "midnight blue". The Blumo is by far the best looking blue dial watch I've ever seen. I can't get enough of my black Sumo, but I also can't shake the hankering for a Blumo to keep it company.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I have the Blumo. Beautiful watch. Would like to add the black and then an additional blue and black to store for safe keeping. Ah if I only I could afford it!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

My thoughts exactly. I'd like to have a blue, and a blue or black as a backup for that ill-fated day of discontinuation. If only taking the mcat and applying to med school weren't so damn expensive!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I can see that happening so am very glad I found the Blumo. Only discovered my love for watches especially autos late last year. I am about 2 years too late. Would have been great to have purchased a spork, samurai, baby tuna 227 and blue sawtooth when they were readily available at original prices.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good on the Anvil - congrats. Did you find it tricky to attach the bracelet? It took me a long time to get it to sit properly so I ended up flipping my Anvil.



Drudge said:


> My Blumo on a Yokobies. The lug links aren't perfect but are pretty damn close. Overall Im very happy.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Looks good! Man, I love those angle shots of the Blumo so much.. It's like a rich "midnight blue". The Blumo is by far the best looking blue dial watch I've ever seen. I can't get enough of my black Sumo, but I also can't shake the hankering for a Blumo to keep it company.


It truly is a beautiful blue and someday I would love to add the black sumo to the stable.



The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Looks good on the Anvil - congrats. Did you find it tricky to attach the bracelet? It took me a long time to get it to sit properly so I ended up flipping my Anvil.


It took me forever and a day to put the darn thing on. The good news is its on and I didn't scratch the watch. The bad news is I gouged my finger and drew blood but its a small price to pay


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Your watch drew first blood - LOL.
I change straps frequently and unfortunately the Anvil was too time consuming. If it was my only strap then it would be awesome.



Drudge said:


> It took me forever and a day to put the darn thing on. The good news is its on and I didn't scratch the watch. The bad news is I gouged my finger and drew blood but its a small price to pay


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Dude no kidding. I had a black SS samurai back in the day. It was stolen, and prices jumped after discontinuation. The Sumo is a steal right now IMHO, so if/when it gets the boot I can see the prices easily jumping well above the ~$500 we're at now.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Your watch drew first blood - LOL.


LOL, touche.



SchrodingersCat said:


> Dude no kidding. I had a black SS samurai back in the day. It was stolen, and prices jumped after discontinuation. The Sumo is a steal right now IMHO, so if/when it gets the boot I can see the prices easily jumping well above the ~$500 we're at now.


Thats a very good point but between my car hobby and this watch obsession its getting tough. If only I had unlimited funds :-(


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Dude no kidding. I had a black SS samurai back in the day. It was stolen, and prices jumped after discontinuation. The Sumo is a steal right now IMHO, so if/when it gets the boot I can see the prices easily jumping well above the ~$500 we're at now.


Totally agree. Sucks about the Samurai. Have read a few posts on watches being stolen. Not cool

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Fresh shots of the Sumo this afternoon............


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Howa said:


> Fresh shots of the Sumo this afternoon............


Is it me or do Nato's fill that gap between the lugs? Looks great.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Oh yeah it makes the gap nonexistent. That orange Sumo really pops on your all black zulu, especially the hands.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Trying a new bracelet combo today, it is a yes for me. |>


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

It's a shame that the outline of the indices is not black also - then it would be very striking.



joey79 said:


> Is it me or do Nato's fill that gap between the lugs? Looks great.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just thought I would give u guys a heads up on this. I bought a Strapcode super oyster bracelet specifically designed for the various Seiko sumo models (001/003/005). When I got my hands on it, very nice bracelet with a solid clasp and screw links. 

To my horror, the end links would not fit my blue sumo. Just a tad too large to slide in fully. Tried everything, just won't work. 

Asked strapcode about it and now they tell me "yeah some blue sumos come from a different factory from the rest and so the endlinks may not fit"
Not sure what they can do of anything...but I mean if they knew about it, a disclaimer or warning on their product page would have been good? 

Any one encounter this issue before? 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

balzebub said:


> Asked strapcode about it and now they tell me "yeah some blue sumos come from a different factory from the rest and so the endlinks may not fit"
> Not sure what they can do of anything...but I mean if they knew about it, a disclaimer or warning on their product page would have been good?


Knowing the quality of Seiko in general and Sumo in particular I am sorta dubious that different Seiko factories will produce incompatible cases. However, there are reports like this http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...ko-sumo-china-case-post128129.html#post128129


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Just thought I would give u guys a heads up on this. I bought a Strapcode super oyster bracelet specifically designed for the various Seiko sumo models (001/003/005). When I got my hands on it, very nice bracelet with a solid clasp and screw links.
> 
> To my horror, the end links would not fit my blue sumo. Just a tad too large to slide in fully. Tried everything, just won't work.
> 
> ...


I've got an Orange Sumo and when I received my BoR from Yobokies it wouldn't fit either. I had to carefully file the sides of the end links and now it fits nicely.
I would imagine that this sort of adjustment would be very inconvenient for anyone who does not have the tools or the skills to do it.
I agree if they knew about the possible issue they should disclose it on their website, either that or shave off a smidgen of the end links.


----------



## Hoopster (Apr 25, 2011)

balzebub said:


> Just thought I would give u guys a heads up on this. I bought a Strapcode super oyster bracelet specifically designed for the various Seiko sumo models (001/003/005). When I got my hands on it, very nice bracelet with a solid clasp and screw links.
> 
> To my horror, the end links would not fit my blue sumo. Just a tad too large to slide in fully. Tried everything, just won't work.
> 
> ...


 I have a super oyster with solid end links for the 6309 from wjean that had a similar problem on one end. I had to do a little filing and it's fine now but apparently it's not uncommon especially considering where they're probably made.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

balzebub said:


> ....... "yeah some blue sumos come from a different factory from the rest and so the endlinks may not fit"......
> 
> Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


That is weird. We are talking about precision watchmaking not carpentry. 20mm in watchmaking is not 20,2mm nor 19,8mm.
Maybe, in a subtle way, they meant some people get a grey market one that turns out to be fake? Hope that's not your case.
My money is on end link size being a bit off...


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

The Blumo looking like the 001

















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

c0sin said:


> Knowing the quality of Seiko in general and Sumo in particular I am sorta dubious that different Seiko factories will produce incompatible cases. However, there are reports like this http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...ko-sumo-china-case-post128129.html#post128129


I find it far more likely that the variation lies in the after market bracelet than the Sumo case.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Yup agree with u guys that the problem lies in the manufacturing tolerances of the strap code bracelet. Very disappointed with them, after an initial exchange of messages on face book messenger, they have stopped responding to my queries. Guess they don't give a damm about their customers. 

Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Couldn't resist going for a ride with the Sumo, ended up high above the Golden Gate Bridge.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## Spoonsey (Feb 25, 2010)

balzebub said:


> Just thought I would give u guys a heads up on this. I bought a Strapcode super oyster bracelet specifically designed for the various Seiko sumo models (001/003/005). When I got my hands on it, very nice bracelet with a solid clasp and screw links.
> 
> To my horror, the end links would not fit my blue sumo. Just a tad too large to slide in fully. Tried everything, just won't work.
> 
> ...


And this is exactly why I'm sticking with my stock bracelet, thank you very much. The thought of having to file something down to fit doesn't appeal to me at all.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

balzebub said:


> Yup agree with u guys that the problem lies in the manufacturing tolerances of the strap code bracelet. Very disappointed with them, after an initial exchange of messages on face book messenger, they have stopped responding to my queries. Guess they don't give a damm about their customers.
> 
> Sent from my PadFone Infinity using Tapatalk


Strapcode bracelet are are OK at best. Got a Super Jubilee for my SKX009. Edges are sharp, end pieces are crudely sanded. The clasp is nice and overall it is OK for a $200 watch, but does not compare to the finish quality of OEM bracelets. It adds nice heft, but I do not like looking at it. The finish is ugly.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

+1

I really like the stock bracelet and don't understand why so many people don't.


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)




----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)




----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I think people assume that the aftermarket bracelets are going to be an improvement over the stock, only to order them and find that it isn't so.



rosborn said:


> +1
> 
> I really like the stock bracelet and don't understand why so many people don't.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

rosborn said:


> +1
> 
> I really like the stock bracelet and don't understand why so many people don't.


+2 Hella hyperbole around here. Though I wouldn't mind an Anvil with branded clasp...


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

I must say I have little experience with aftermarket bracelets, I hope I can find an original Spork bracelet somewhere.
It dressed up the good old Sumo very nicely :-!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Would like to see a SBDC001 (Black Sumo) next to a SBDC003 (Blue Sumo). Why? Because I don't see much difference in the dial colors in most pictures and would like to see if it is worth it to have both.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Would like to see a SBDC001 (Black Sumo) next to a SBDC003 (Blue Sumo). Why? Because I don't see much difference in the dial colors in most pictures and would like to see if it is worth it to have both.


Found this pic via google. I have a blue and you will not mistake it for black if your eyes have decent color recognition. I would guess someone that is color blind might confuse it. I like the blue because it is unique. Black watches are everywhere (including my watch box!)










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Would like to see a SBDC001 (Black Sumo) next to a SBDC003 (Blue Sumo). Why? Because I don't see much difference in the dial colors in most pictures and would like to see if it is worth it to have both.


They always look alike even in the picture provided. I've learned that only in the right light or in person can one tell the difference of both colors.

In the picture below you can see a clear difference in the colors of my blue bezel, black face Sumo but only because it was taken outside and the Miami sunshine was out full force. Hope this helps :thumbup:


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

I keep hesitating to buy the Blumo only because I know if I do I won't wear my other dive watches again except as beaters  I also think it dresses up nicely so I would probably only take it off to a) wear my KS in a more formal situation or b) out of guilt to my Riki Watanabe!


----------



## Guzza (Jan 26, 2014)

Just for the purposes of watch p*rn: OSumo


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Would like to see a SBDC001 (Black Sumo) next to a SBDC003 (Blue Sumo). Why? Because I don't see much difference in the dial colors in most pictures and would like to see if it is worth it to have both.


Which one do you have at the moment? 
I've got an Orange Sumo but am thinking about getting a Black one, Blue looks good too but I reckon black has got a more classic look IMO.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

The blumo in this picture looks almost like black.








Pic from the net: The Sumo Gathering - Seiko PROSPEX - Monochrome Watches


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The blue, black and yellow look awesome, I have not seen the yellow before. The black outline on the hands of the orange doesn't match the indices. Now if you were to put MM300 hands on that bad boy it would look amazing - imho.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I think the orange looks great on a black strap. The black on the hands really pops with the strap IMO. Borrowing this pic of an orange on a black pvd zulu.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willmax said:


> Which one do you have at the moment?
> I've got an Orange Sumo but am thinking about getting a Black one, Blue looks good too but I reckon black has got a more classic look IMO.


i have owned a black Sumo but sold it. I have another one on the way from Higuchi because I loved it so much. To be honest, the blue Sumo all too often looks black to me that I would be hesitant to acquirer one.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I think the orange looks great on a black strap. The black on the hands really pops with the strap IMO. Borrowing this pic of an orange on a black pvd zulu.
> 
> View attachment 1440188


Love that watch. I would buy an orange Sumo before I would buy a blue Sumo.


----------



## jasontking (Jan 27, 2009)

rosborn said:


> Love that watch. I would buy an orange Sumo before I would buy a blue Sumo.


Or just get both!










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

rosborn said:


> i have owned a black Sumo but sold it. I have another one on the way from Higuchi because I loved it so much. To be honest, the blue Sumo all too often looks black to me that I would be hesitant to acquirer one.


 I'd be happy to grab a second hand Sumo from the classifieds if the price was right, but lately the asking price for second hand Sumos in the classifieds is just as much as buying it new, and what puzzles me is that there are people out there buying these watches second hand and paying top dollar for it. Maybe it is a testimony to the quality of the Sumo and it just goes to show how sought after these watches are.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Willmax said:


> I'd be happy to grab a second hand Sumo from the classifieds if the price was right, but lately the asking price for second hand Sumos in the classifieds is just as much as buying it new, and what puzzles me is that there are people out there buying these watches second hand and paying top dollar for it. Maybe it is a testimony to the quality of the Sumo and it just goes to show how sought after these watches are.


Most people probably only see the Amazon or eBay prices which are typically higher than some of the JDM resellers popular here. I bought from Seiya, I know he's a little more expensive but I just always have a good experience with him. Most Sumo's in great shape sell for around $400 in the classified section, on Seiya it's $512. You have to remember sellers are expecting quite a bit of haggling so they list it for $450 in hopes they get $400. If they listed it for $400 the buyer would expect to get it for $350.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I really should not be sitting looking through this entire thread while I'm waiting for my Steinhart OVM to be shipped!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

My new Sumo (SBDC001) arrived today. Flawless and beautiful with a December 2013 manufacture date. Thank you Higuchi for another outstanding transaction. No need for pictures as she is exactly like the one I posted pictures of a little over a month ago. Let someone else have fun posting photos. Just nice to be back in the club.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

rosborn said:


> My new Sumo (SBDC001) arrived today. Flawless and beautiful with a December 2013 manufacture date. Thank you Higuchi for another outstanding transaction. No need for pictures as she is exactly like the one I posted pictures of a little over a month ago. Let someone else have fun posting photos. Just nice to be back in the club.


Congrats on your new arrival and welcome back to the club, Katsu-san really is top notch.
As for the picture, I've got one to 'help' you make up your about a certain Orange diver:


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Willmax said:


> Congrats on your new arrival and welcome back to the club, Katsu-san really is top notch.
> As for the picture, I've got one to 'help' you make up your about a certain Orange diver:
> 
> View attachment 1441499


Now you're just teasing me.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Now you're just teasing me.


Talking about teasing, take a look at this latest mod from Yobokies:


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Willmax said:


> Talking about teasing, take a look at this latest mod from Yobokies:


Are those Pepsi bezels available now from Harold ? Been hopping something was coming soon.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

CWBYTYME said:


> Are those Pepsi bezels available now from Harold ? Been hopping something was coming soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


WANT.. Changing the bezel on a Sumo is a DIY thing? any tutorials out there?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The Blumo would look awesome with a Pepsi bezel. Dear Santa.....


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Cruising and crossing the big blue with my big blue...well...looks black sometimes.









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

Raleigh29 said:


> WANT.. Changing the bezel on a Sumo is a DIY thing? any tutorials out there?


Supposedly diy but a good chance you royally screw up both bezel inserts. I would have someone who knows what they're doing do it for you.

I was hoping yobokies sold the entire bezel and it could be a clean swap. But it's just the insert which can be difficult to change out cleanly.


----------



## joseph80 (Jun 23, 2008)

©


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey all, just made a thread of some Sumo nylon action for any of you interested in Sumo nato/zulu options. I was inspired by the previous owner of an orange Sumo on a PVD black zulu, so if you come across this, thanks, it looks awesome.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-nylon-pic-heavy-1009544.html


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

Dreary day.








Just switched.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Blumo on NATO ,
After bracelet I believe NATO is the best choice for sumo.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Two more ,
















I love sumo , I have already two and every time I see one listed I want to buy it.


----------



## dsena1 (Feb 23, 2008)

I really want to love the Sumo. Actually, I do love everything about the style and looks of the Sumo except (here comes the age old complaint from some) to my eye the 20mm lug width looks out of proportion. I wonder if there are owners out there that initially felt that way when looking at photos but changed their minds after seeing it in person?


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

At the end of the day we are only talking about two millimeters. Was never an issue for me and I have fairly large wrists.



dsena1 said:


> I really want to love the Sumo. Actually, I do love everything about the style and looks of the Sumo except (here comes the age old complaint from some) to my eye the 20mm lug width looks out of proportion. I wonder if there are owners out there that initially felt that way when looking at photos but changed their minds after seeing it in person?


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm not an owner, but I did used to feel the same as you about the lug width. However, somewhere further back on this thread there's a picture of a Sumo on a wider bracelet off a Spork or BFK and it looks very wrong to me. Ever since seeing that I've loved everything about the Sumo and I want one!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The BFK is 20mm also.



andygog said:


> I'm not an owner, but I did used to feel the same as you about the lug width. However, somewhere further back on this thread there's a picture of a Sumo on a wider bracelet off a Spork or BFK and it looks very wrong to me. Ever since seeing that I've loved everything about the Sumo and I want one!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> The BFK is 20mm also.


But the bracelet flares out past the lugs, making it a wider bracelet.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Yes you are right. I had a Pepsi BFK and loved it. I forgot about the flared bracelet, I used to wear it with an MM300 waffle strap.



andygog said:


> But the bracelet flares out past the lugs, making it a wider bracelet.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Yes you are right. I had a Pepsi BFK and loved it. I forgot about the flared bracelet, I used to wear it with an MM300 waffle strap.


The Sumo looks great on the MM300 waffle strap too. Having dismissed the Sumo years ago, I now need one.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

dsena1 said:


> I really want to love the Sumo. Actually, I do love everything about the style and looks of the Sumo except (here comes the age old complaint from some) to my eye the 20mm lug width looks out of proportion. I wonder if there are owners out there that initially felt that way when looking at photos but changed their minds after seeing it in person?


Sumo owner here. It was love at first site and I wouldn't change a thing.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Have my Black one on a super oyster,Blumo on a anvil(both from Harold) and my Orange on a rubber strap from my BFK! Love them all!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## ardbeg_boy (Jun 17, 2011)

Same here. Having the Spork and monster I didn't think I would like the 20mm bracelet. How wrong I was. It's a struggle to give wrist time to anything else these days. Love my Blumo.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I used to wear my Sumo on the waffle strap also and it did look great. Watches have come and gone but I still have the waffle strap - LOL



andygog said:


> The Sumo looks great on the MM300 waffle strap too. Having dismissed the Sumo years ago, I now need one.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

andygog said:


> I'm not an owner, but I did used to feel the same as you about the lug width. However, somewhere further back on this thread there's a picture of a Sumo on a wider bracelet off a Spork or BFK and it looks very wrong to me. Ever since seeing that I've loved everything about the Sumo and I want one!


It was a Sumo on the Spork bracelet. I never found anything to complain about with the stock bracelet, I think it looks awesome. Looks great on a nylon strap too. I think the 20mm lug width works really well with the curved and tapered lugs on the Sumo, and wider lugs might detract from that.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

This is an issue for many owners,,even so the sumo is a beauty, personally I don't mind, I even thought that the lugs couldn't be bigger , the lugs are away from the rest case , if it was 22mm this part of the case would be very thin.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I just noticed today when I received my SARB017 that Seiya included a Seiko catalogue for 2014 and, while the black Sumo is there, the other colours didn't appear. Is that just because they don't print every photo of every model, or does it mean they not producing these watches in the other colours anymore?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

glg said:


> Two more ,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't you hate that? It never stops at 1

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Don't you hate that? It never stops at 1
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I love to hate it.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

dsena1 said:


> I really want to love the Sumo. Actually, I do love everything about the style and looks of the Sumo except (here comes the age old complaint from some) to my eye the 20mm lug width looks out of proportion. I wonder if there are owners out there that initially felt that way when looking at photos but changed their minds after seeing it in person?


For me the 20mm lug width is just perfect. Being a big case and with the way the lugs are styled and long, a "smaller" bracelet just makes the case more noticeable. I think that was exactly what Seiko tried to achieve by not stealing the spotlight for the beautiful case design.

On my 007 with 22mm I got the same effect by installing a 20mm nato...making the bracelet more discreet and now the case looks bigger.

And in person the Sumo is just amazing. Great presence. No one will feel disappointed by getting one.

Cheers.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

Just read on another thread that the Sumo is now officially available in Europe. I think it also said the same for the MM300.

Is this true?
Can anyone confirm?


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

I have also something for this thread!  Sumo is a great piece!


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

Michael St John said:


> Just read on another thread that the Sumo is now officially available in Europe. I think it also said the same for the MM300.
> 
> Is this true?
> Can anyone confirm?


I don´t know about Portugal, but Sumo and MM300 have been offered by Seiko Austria for 3 or 4 years now...


----------



## Saonoi (Nov 19, 2010)

I love mine a lot.


----------



## Michael St John (Feb 8, 2014)

bombus c said:


> I don´t know about Portugal, but Sumo and MM300 have been offered by Seiko Austria for 3 or 4 years now...


Thanks. I didn't know that. But aren't they JDM?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

bombus c said:


> I have also something for this thread!  Sumo is a great piece!
> 
> View attachment 1455808
> 
> ...


|> Great combo, if I was going to keep the MM300 I'd definitely get the Blumo to go with it, but since I'm not keeping it the Black Sumo is next on my list. Love the Sumo, one of the greatest bang for your buck watch in the diver's watch world IMO.


----------



## bombus c (Jan 28, 2013)

Michael St John said:


> Thanks. I didn't know that. But aren't they JDM?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Regarding Europe no more. Both watches, as I know, can be officially bought in France, Germany and Austria. Probably in UK too, since the EU-headquater of Seiko is London. Strictly JDM is the Brightz line, as you can purchase some Galante and Credor in Paris.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I know some don't like the gap....but I don't mind it. The isofrane is very comfy on a sumo.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Looks good on the Iso.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

I do miss my Sumo, but I only have room for one Seiko diver in a modest collection, they're all too simular.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm so stoked! I finally have a Blumo on the way! This will be my fourth Seiko diver after the SKX007, 1st gen Black Monster, and Sawtooth. I think they all complement each other well in a small collection like this. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## progenitus (Apr 17, 2014)

Been lurking for the past week or so as I've been waiting for my new sumo to arrive so I thought I'd finally post! Unfortunately it looks like my hour (or minute) hand is off by about 1mm (or 6 minutes for the minute hand), is this normal? I know the date takes a few hours to change and that is normal operation, but I would expect the hour and minute hands to be aligned. Any advice on fixing it? Sorry, the lighting in this room isn't ideal...


----------



## lawman98 (Mar 28, 2011)

progenitus said:


> Been lurking for the past week or so as I've been waiting for my new sumo to arrive so I thought I'd finally post! Unfortunately it looks like my hour (or minute) hand is off by about 1mm (or 6 minutes for the minute hand), is this normal? I know the date takes a few hours to change and that is normal operation, but I would expect the hour and minute hands to be aligned. Any advice on fixing it? Sorry, the lighting in this room isn't ideal...
> 
> Mine was just the opposite of this. The hour hand was just short of the correct hour marker. I contacted Higuchi and he asked me to send it back and he would send it back to the factory for me. That was just 10 days ago, so I haven't gotten it back yet. But I would say this is not normal. I wore it for several weeks thinking I would get over it, but it kept bothering me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

progenitus said:


> Been lurking for the past week or so as I've been waiting for my new sumo to arrive so I thought I'd finally post! Unfortunately it looks like my hour (or minute) hand is off by about 1mm (or 6 minutes for the minute hand), is this normal? I know the date takes a few hours to change and that is normal operation, but I would expect the hour and minute hands to be aligned. Any advice on fixing it? Sorry, the lighting in this room isn't ideal...


If possible, you should send it back to be fixed. The hands should not line up that way.


----------



## Llex (Dec 28, 2013)

Just purchased a Sumo SBDC001 and a Zulu Bond strap for it. Now I just wish it wasn't the easter long weekend. Damned holidys holding up my delivery


----------



## progenitus (Apr 17, 2014)

lawman98 said:


> Mine was just the opposite of this. The hour hand was just short of the correct hour marker. I contacted Higuchi and he asked me to send it back and he would send it back to the factory for me. That was just 10 days ago, so I haven't gotten it back yet. But I would say this is not normal. I wore it for several weeks thinking I would get over it, but it kept bothering me.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900T using Tapatalk


Unfortunately I will be moving shortly and sending it off to Japan might take longer than I would hope, is this something that could be fixed easily by a watchmaker in town? I'd fix it myself but I have neither the tools or knowledge required...


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Llex said:


> Just purchased a Sumo SBDC001 and a Zulu Bond strap for it. Now I just wish it wasn't the easter long weekend. Damned holidys holding up my delivery


I feel your pain. I felt like a kid counting down the days till summer waiting for mine, but the wait is well worth it. Good choice on the zulu too, the stock bracelet is top notch (clasp aside), and it looks killer on nylon. Welcome to the club.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I feel your pain. I felt like a kid counting down the days till summer waiting for mine, but the wait is well worth it. Good choice on the zulu too, the stock bracelet is top notch (clasp aside), and it looks killer on nylon. Welcome to the club.
> 
> View attachment 1460891


 Black Sumo is next on my list... but for that to happen I need my MM300 gone :-d first.


----------



## Wizard of Oz (Nov 17, 2013)

I will get send you brend new Sumo in return for MM300.


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Wizard of Oz said:


> I will get send you brend new Sumo in return for MM300.


Haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Wizard of Oz said:


> I will get send you brend new Sumo in return for MM300.


----------



## Bobbradley (Apr 15, 2014)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

^ sick ass picture


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I'm finally a part of the club. Blumo on leather.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

My sumo on bracelet....


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats - it looks great. Nice photobomb by your fish 



alpharon said:


> I'm finally a part of the club. Blumo on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

I didn't have time to size the bracelet before leaving for my trip this morning. The leather will have to do for the rest of the week.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sitting by the firepit tonight......



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice warm cozy glow - and the fire's not bad either.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Cloudy day,
I love it on this strap,


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

orange glow









Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Llex (Dec 28, 2013)

My sumo just arrived. Had a question though:

I know it's recorded at about 15sec -/+ normally... is it worth getting it calibrated to improve that every few months?


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Llex said:


> My sumo just arrived. Had a question though:
> 
> I know it's recorded at about 15sec -/+ normally... is it worth getting it calibrated to improve that every few months?


Not worth it IMO!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

The more you buy the more pleasure you get,
My double pleasure sumo


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

glg you are not making things any easier for me, I've had an orange Sumo for a while and now after returning my MM300 I was pretty certain I was going to get a Black Sumo as my second SBDC watch, now I'm not so sure any more, that Blumo looks pretty sweet.


----------



## Lucas83 (Nov 3, 2013)

alpharon said:


> I'm finally a part of the club. Blumo on leather.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


May i know where did you get the leather strap? It's very nice.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Mine finally gets delivered on Tuesday! Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Willmax said:


> glg you are not making things any easier for me, I've had an orange Sumo for a while and now after returning my MM300 I was pretty certain I was going to get a Black Sumo as my second SBDC watch, now I'm not so sure any more, that Blumo looks pretty sweet.


Honestly?
I cannot decide which one I like most, buy them both, 
As wise guys says if you cannot decide between two , buy them both.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Lucas83 said:


> May i know where did you get the leather strap? It's very nice.


It's a Panatime Blue Crocodile strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

The Essentials.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

anyone bought the yobokies pepsi bezel yet?


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

My black Sumo has been delivered and is sitting at home. This is going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

When you get home it's going to be like Christmas.



andygog said:


> My black Sumo has been delivered and is sitting at home. This is going to be a long afternoon.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

Everdying said:


> anyone bought the yobokies pepsi bezel yet?


Yep, put mine on two weeks ago! Like it alot

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

I’d love to hear from Sumo owners how the lume/legibility at night compares to other Seiko divers. As a owner of a Stargate (which uses Sumo-shaped hands), a second-gen Orange Monster, and a SKX009, I find the Stargate hands the brightest and easiest to read at night. 

The quality of the lume on the Stargate seems comparable to the Orange Monster and superior to the 009. In addition, I find the shape of the Stargate/Sumo hour hand easier to read than the OM.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> When you get home it's going to be like Christmas.


Looks like Christmas is here. Wow!









Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats



andygog said:


> Looks like Christmas is here. Wow!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Congrats


Thanks. Have to say I'm loving it so far. Just ordered an MM300 a-like rubber strap from Dagaz to go with it. Now all I need is a quartz weekend/beach/beater!

Merry Christmas everyone.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

andygog said:


> Thanks. Have to say I'm loving it so far. Just ordered an MM300 a-like rubber strap from Dagaz to go with it. Now all I need is a quartz weekend/beach/beater!
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone.


Get yourself a solar chronograph , great beater

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

CWBYTYME said:


> Get yourself a solar chronograph , great beater
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


I do like that one. Tempted by a CWC diver too, but they're a bit pricey.

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

PWack said:


> I'd love to hear from Sumo owners how the lume/legibility at night compares to other Seiko divers. As a owner of a Stargate (which uses Sumo-shaped hands), a second-gen Orange Monster, and a SKX009, I find the Stargate hands the brightest and easiest to read at night.
> 
> The quality of the lume on the Stargate seems comparable to the Orange Monster and superior to the 009. In addition, I find the shape of the Stargate/Sumo hour hand easier to read than the OM.


I don't have a stargate or OM, but the sumo has better lume than my SKX007.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

I love this angle


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

Took some photos of my black sumo this evening.


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Blumo is back on the bracelet at the pool. Love getting this watch wet.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

shiroang said:


> Took some photos of my black sumo this evening.
> 
> View attachment 1480171
> 
> ...


Outstanding pics!


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Now that I've been wearing it on the bracelet more, can someone please tell me how to disengage the extension? Don't understand which part is supposed to pop open.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Blumo is back on the bracelet at the pool. Love getting this watch wet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm sure it loves it too


----------



## shiroang (Jul 23, 2013)

muchacho_ said:


> Outstanding pics!


Thank you!


----------



## Raleigh29 (Jan 16, 2014)

My Blumo modded with a yobokies AR coated sapphire and Pepsi Bezel


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

My pepsi Blumo says good morning!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

dinexus said:


> Now that I've been wearing it on the bracelet more, can someone please tell me how to disengage the extension? Don't understand which part is supposed to pop open.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


open the clasp, and lift it up from under.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Those Pepsi Blumos' look great.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i think i'm gonna wait for a pepsi bezel with small fonts


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

The cartoon font isn't for everyone - I rather liked it.


----------



## David C. Mishalof (Apr 26, 2014)

Why is the Sumo only sold in Japan, rather than distributed to all authorized Seiko dealers?

Thank you
Dave


----------



## hiro1963 (Feb 4, 2008)

David C. Mishalof said:


> Why is the Sumo only sold in Japan, rather than distributed to all authorized Seiko dealers?
> 
> Thank you
> Dave


Perhaps, it's too much money for a Seiko for ordinary shoppers who think Seikos are cheap mall watches? I don't know.

That being said, a foum sponsor LIW just started carrying the Sumo.

Seiko Watches Automatic Watches with Free Shipping


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i doubt its cos the sumo is more expensive...afterall some seiko premiers are more expensive and readily available.
my guess is seiko wants to keep models with 6r15 as japan only models.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

On a new Dagaz Triple D rubber


----------



## Branger63 (Dec 5, 2013)

As much as I like NATOs and other straps I think I will only wear my Sumo on the bracelet. The stock bracelet just feels so right to me. I know there are others out there who are not fans of the stock bracelet but I'm just as happy as can be with it. My biggest challenge is I have always been a one watch person, or can wear one watch for extended periods of time. I don't know if I can split time with the Sumo and another  But hey that's not a bad problem to have 



igorRIJEKA said:


> My sumo on bracelet....


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I realize that not every Sumo owner is also a member of this forum, But I am surprised that there are only 50+ pages to this Sumo thread, since the Sumo model was introduced about seven years ago. 

How many are made each year?

Does anyone know how many Sumo's have been sold since they were introduced in 2006/7? How many by each color variation?

Thank you


----------



## ky70 (Jun 3, 2009)

Wow. Quite possibly the best Sumo pics I've ever seen


shiroang said:


> Took some photos of my black sumo this evening.
> 
> View attachment 1480171
> 
> ...


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I am thinking about purchasing an Endmill SS bracelet from *TUNGCHOY for my SBDC003.

Does anyone have experience with this SS bracelet on a Sumo? Did you have any difficulty mounting the Endmill bracelet on your Sumo? How do you like the fit and finish on your Sumo?

Thank you
Dave

*


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Not personally but I have read posts from other members who have had trouble getting the Endmill to fit, it seems hit or miss. I did have Yobokies anvil and it took me about 20 minutes to fit it - for someone who does frequent strap changes it was not acceptable so I flipped the bracelet.



dave92029 said:


> I am thinking about purchasing an Endmill SS bracelet from *TUNGCHOY for my SBDC003.
> 
> Does anyone have experience with this SS bracelet on a Sumo? Did you have any difficulty mounting the Endmill bracelet on your Sumo? How do you like the fit and finish on your Sumo?
> 
> ...


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Caseback


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

WiZARD7 said:


> Caseback
> 
> View attachment 1488091


Great shot!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

+1



Willmax said:


> Great shot!


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

The Postman just dropped off my SBDC003 Blue Dial Sumo...Welcome home!


----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)




----------



## rsr911 (Apr 6, 2006)

Yobokies 22mm Super Oyster Evo - sumo end links and Albacore clasp.


----------



## azmokies (Sep 17, 2013)

New Zulu strap...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

^ Is that a blue dial?


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

After months of drooling, i finally was able to acquire this majestic beast from my good friend Scott. Bloody thing has lost only 3 seconds since i got it about a month ago. Absolutely amazing. Its a Blumo with sapphire crystal, bezel mod, MM300 hands and MM300 ratcheting clasp.

From the dozens of criticism and photographs of the 20mm lug width, i too had my doubts. However, after seeing and wearing one in person, I guarantee you that the lug width choice was absolutely intentional. It accentuates the case curves and really dresses it up into a classy, semi-formal watch. Everything is so sharp, yet smooth and laid back. Nothing is aggressive about this gentle beast. I like to see it as a peaceful blue whale gliding slowly yet precisely, cutting through water with pure elegance.

Some quick and dirty pics today at University! Ill take some proper DSLR photos when i have the time.




























Just look at that colour! 'Dem curves! What an absolute gem of a diver.

Regards,
Fred.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Oh.. I almost forgot to mention that in the transaction, i also managed to snag the orange variant. Sadly, it does nothing for me. Talk about being overshadowed by a sibling.. (Did you know that Will Smith has another 21year old son named Trey? Yeah, you see what i mean). It should be noted that the seconds sweep does somehow seem smoother on the orange dial background.. But yeah this ones definitely going to get the boot!










Also, a major concern i had prior to purchasing the sumo was regarding its size. I have average 7inch wrists (wish i could say the same about my pee pee.. but thats irrelevant..) though theyre very round in girth (what forum is this again?) instead of flat, so lug width is usually a big limiting factor. However, the sumo lugs curve downwards so nicely that it hugs snug and does not feel big whatsoever. I must admit though that i did have to work up my confidence regarding what size i could handle (from 38mm Rodina, 40mm Orient, 42mm Monster). The sumo is big thats for sure. I definitely would not recommend one losing their watch virginity with a beast such as this. But honestly, if you even have the slightest feeling that you may be able to pull off its size, i strongly urge you to just hook yourself up and try it. You may be pleasantly surprised! Ill stop blabbering now before i get too off topic..

For reference, here's a pic i just took showing the watch in proportion to my physique. Please note that these 'overall' photos provide a much more accurate indication of the size of a watch compared to up close wrist shots which tend to exaggerate proportions.










If you have any questions or requests feel to ask as im very willing to help!


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Congrats on the pick ups. The orange dial would also look great with the MM hands.


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Froggo said:


> Oh.. I almost forgot to mention that in the transaction, i also managed to snag the orange variant. Sadly, it does nothing for me. Talk about being overshadowed by a sibling.. (Did you know that Will Smith has another 21year old son named Trey? Yeah, you see what i mean). It should be noted that the seconds sweep does somehow seem smoother on the orange dial background.. But yeah this ones definitely going to get the boot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats on the sweet pair! I've got the exact same Orange & BoR combo and I do love my Orange Sumo thus far. 
I intend to pick up a Black Sumo in the not so distant future to use as my daily wearer at the office, but having said that these stunning Blumo pictures keep coming up in this thread and I tell you, they look so good that I feel very tempted to swap it for the black dial one, somehow in my head something keeps telling me that the Black dial would be the more versatile of the two.
I usually like my watches unmodified though the MM hands look great on the Blumo by the way!


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> Congrats on the pick ups. The orange dial would also look great with the MM hands.


Thanks!  Yes i agree. Even the normal chrome hands on the black or blue versions would suit it better imo.

Oh and just a heads up, the Lume on the MM300 is the same as the markers on the sumo, however, the lume 'tint' is different (MM300 hands are slightly more cream coloured whereas the sumo markers have a greener tint to them). Personally it bothers me slightly, but definitely not enough to put me off.


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Willmax said:


> Congrats on the sweet pair! I've got the exact same Orange & BoR combo and I do love my Orange Sumo thus far.
> I intend to pick up a Black Sumo in the not so distant future to use as my daily wearer at the office, but having said that these stunning Blumo pictures keep coming up in this thread and I tell you, they look so good that I feel very tempted to swap it for the black dial one, somehow in my head something keeps telling me that the Black dial would be the more versatile of the two.
> I usually like my watches unmodified though the MM hands look great on the Blumo by the way!


Thank you 

I had the same dilemma as you. Let me tell you the reasoning behind my decision.

1- My favourite colour is dark blue.
2- I do like black, but prefer a deep, rich black to the sumo's matte black.
3- I could get this particular watch (MM300 hands, MM300 clasp, Sapphire crystal and bezel mod) for a very attractive price.

Also, with the assumption that the Halios Tropik SS is a solid competitor/alternative to the Sumo, i would go as far as to say that the Blue on the Sumo is more attractive than the Halios blue, and the Halios black being more rich and deep than the sumo.

With regards to versatility, i dont think the black wins over the blue at all. This particular blue is very deep. It only 'lights up' in the outdoor sun. Its not a royal blue (like the Halios blue) by any means and thus i think it does a very good job dressing both up and down.

At the end of the day, the Sumo's beautiful case and lugs did it for me. There's nothing quite like it in this price range. But you already know that 

If i were in your position, i would get the Halios Tropik SS if i wanted a real classy black dress diver to go along with the playful orange Sumo. I think that by getting a 2nd Sumo, either black or blue, your appreciation of that watch would diminish as you already own part (if not most) of its appeal: the beautiful case and lug curves.

Good luck mate! I hope i havent made your decision even more difficult! Haha


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Endmill Bracelet on a Blumo.

The Seiko bracelet fits comfortably, but I felt that it didn't enhance the looks of the Blumo, so I ordered an Endmill braclet. I took lot's of photos so if you want to see all my photos here is a link:
Blumo W/ Endmill Bracelet May 17 2014 - Dave-Mishalof








I feel as if the Blumo looks much better on this SS presidential like bracelet. What do you think?


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I love the look of the endmill, but I have a question. I see you used the OEM end links instead of the endmill ones, did the endmill ones not fit?


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I love the look of the endmill, but I have a question. I see you used the OEM end links instead of the endmill ones, did the endmill ones not fit?


Correct, and the OEM allowed me to try on the bracelet. I'm undecided about do I want to modifying the Endmill end links or just continuing to use the OEM. There is a small gap on the Oem where the Endmill bracelet begins. What do you think?


----------



## Eielson (Apr 25, 2013)

Official, FINALLY! Love it!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> Correct, and the OEM allowed me to try on the bracelet. I'm undecided about do I want to modifying the Endmill end links or just continuing to use the OEM. There is a small gap on the Oem where the Endmill bracelet begins. What do you think?


If I had the Endmill end links I would file them down gradually to a snug fit, worth a shot. That's one of the big draws to those Strapcode bracelets for me, the endlinks look flush with the rest of the case, whereas the OEM end links are a little recessed. The gap doesn't look bad, hardly noticeable if you aren't looking for it, but it is noticeable when you know it's there (and the slight polished bits on the OEM end links doesn't match with the rest of the bracelet). Looks great otherwise, the Endmill and super oyster are the best looking aftermarket Sumo bracelets IMO.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

I've been checking my Blumo's accuracy against the NIST web page and my Blumo has NOT deviated from the NIST time! I put my watch in front of the screen so that I can scan back and forth quickly, and there isn't any variance between the two for the last couple of days. I wear my Blumo to bed at night. I have not hand wound the watch, just use normal activity.

I'm really impressed with this accuracy. Way beyond my expectations.

Edit: OOOPS! I was wrong. I took a photo of my Blumo in front of the NIST web page and the Blumo is running +2 sec.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

dave92029 said:


> I've been checking my Blumo's accuracy against the NIST web page and my Blumo has NOT deviated from the NIST time! I put my watch in front of the screen so that I can scan back and forth quickly, and there isn't any variance between the two for the last couple of days. I wear my Blumo to bed at night. I have not hand wound the watch, just use normal activity.
> 
> I'm really impressed with this accuracy. Way beyond my expectations.


That's how my Sumo's adventure started and now it's running about 30 seconds slow every day ;(

Might have to send it to get regulated soon. I don't have any local watch makers that I'd trust, does anyone have a guy they recommend? Jack at IWW is my guy but I'd like to know what other options are out there


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

dave92029 said:


> I've been checking my Blumo's accuracy against the NIST web page and my Blumo has NOT deviated from the NIST time! I put my watch in front of the screen so that I can scan back and forth quickly, and there isn't any variance between the two for the last couple of days. I wear my Blumo to bed at night. I have not hand wound the watch, just use normal activity.
> 
> I'm really impressed with this accuracy. Way beyond my expectations.
> 
> Edit: OOOPS! I was wrong. I took a photo of my Blumo in front of the NIST web page and the Blumo is running +2 sec.


Fantastic Blumo. It is next on my list for sure. Are you sure it is running +2? It appears to be -58.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i just put a super engineer bracelet, and it reinforces by belief that it is not the 20mm lug width thats the main issue, but rather the original bracelet tapering down to 18mm clasp.
the super engineer bracelet doesnt taper from 20mm, in my eyes it looks nicer.
another thing that always bugged me about the original is how its recessed at the lugs, the super engineer fits nicer.


----------



## loose (May 23, 2012)

Hi guys 

How easy is it to remove the strap on the sumo?

What tool do I need?

Also would I need to buy 20mm straps to fit the watch?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

loose said:


> Hi guys
> 
> How easy is it to remove the strap on the sumo?
> 
> ...


It is very easy to change straps due to the Sumo's drilled lugs. I recommend using the pin tip end of a spring bar tool if you have one, however, folks have been known to use paperclips or anything that fits the lug hole.

Yes, you have to buy 20mm straps for the Sumo. Note that most straps due have a large gap due to the watch's long lugs.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

F/U on Blumo Accuracy 73hrs (May [email protected]:44) vs (May20 @4:45) 12 seconds(2seconds variance to 14 seconds variance is a change of 12 seconds over the last 73 hours) variance from NIST time. Is .164sec/hr. average = 3.94 sec /day variance.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

My Sumo used to be +/- 1 second per day, was very happy with that.


----------



## tefouane (Jun 24, 2007)

Hi Folks ! Here is my new baby on strapcode bracelet. It rocks !


----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

That looks awesome. I don't know why Seiko don't just ship all their divers with that bracelet from the factory - they all look great with it.


----------



## jwalther (Dec 31, 2006)

Blumo. Always liked the look, but was terrified by the size :-d. It's certainly big, but wears much smaller than it's dimensions might suggest.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Downward curving lugs help hide the size.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Finally got around to posting my Blumo...


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

Nice ^


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

DaveD said:


> Finally got around to posting my Blumo...
> 
> View attachment 1503074


That's a pretty blu blumo!
Sweet! |>


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Love it! Haven't had a watch I stared at so often in a long time.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

My fiancee always gives me a hard time when she catches me staring at my watch - they just don't understand.



Outlawyer said:


> Love it! Haven't had a watch I stared at so often in a long time.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## bitfield (Mar 19, 2014)

The Thrifty Nerd said:


> My fiancee always gives me a hard time when she catches me staring at my watch - they just don't understand.


I just tell her I'm taking my own pulse.

She's not fooled.


----------



## The Thrifty Nerd (Jan 24, 2013)

I'll try that next time 



bitfield said:


> I just tell her I'm taking my own pulse.
> 
> She's not fooled.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

*Re: Is This a Normal Black Sumo?*


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

Outlawyer said:


> Love it! Haven't had a watch I stared at so often in a long time.


I'm usually not big on a matchy-matchy nato, but that shade of blue looks great with your blumo.

Any thoughts on the best brand of Nato strap for the sumo? The softer style, my usual favorite, isn't that great paired with a heavy case like my blumo.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

kyleman said:


> I'm usually not big on a matchy-matchy nato, but that shade of blue looks great with your blumo.
> 
> Any thoughts on the best brand of Nato strap for the sumo? The softer style, my usual favorite, isn't that great paired with a heavy case like my blumo.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


Thanks, I like Maratac straps, but this one I got to wear on my Blue Monster. I honestly can't remember where I picked it up, but I think I saw them on ebay.
Looks better in person!


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Some quick shots of my blumo 


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


Seiko SUMO by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## GeeTeeOoh (May 27, 2014)

I've had a number of Sumos and have another one coming in. I'm not selling this one. Killer watch for the money.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Picked this up not too long ago. It's getting lots of wrist time.










Can't decide between the Anvil, BOR or Super Engineer, but the stock bracelet actually fits my wrist quiet well.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Took these shots of my Blumo this morning, and I feel like I got lucky with the light.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Blumo now on Super President bracelet! 😀









Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Ugh. I want a black sumo.. Better sell some watches!


----------



## watchjackgo (Jun 11, 2014)

Im with you, I want a blumo now after all of these tantalizing pics! anyone want to trade me for my steinhart apollon 



DirtyHarrie said:


> Ugh. I want a black sumo.. Better sell some watches!


----------



## Kiter (Oct 1, 2012)

MATT1076 said:


> Blumo now on Super President bracelet!
> 
> Sent from my D5503 using Tapatalk


Wow Matt those pics really rekindled my desire for a blumo!! I love the way that bracelet works! Is it from Wjean?

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## MATT1076 (Jul 26, 2012)

Kiter said:


> Wow Matt those pics really rekindled my desire for a blumo!! I love the way that bracelet works! Is it from Wjean?
> 
> Thanks for sharing.


Yes mate, its the Wjean Super President bracelet, I'm really please the way it looks on watch, Wjean gave me a discount on the bracelet as well which was nice.

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rowley runner (Aug 10, 2012)

Just went to japan and got a Blumo. But sadly my resizing effort has left me with lots of loose links and all those tiny collar bits are lost. Advice is Would be appreciated. At the moment I am wearing it with a super engineer strap (from my monster) but I don't think it works.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I have had a Sumo for over a year now. One of my fav's. I originally traded a Steinhart pilot for a used one. It was in decent condition but had a nick on the bezel. I sold it to fund the purchase of a 2 month old one. Crazy I am


----------



## Birchgrove (Nov 12, 2011)

Rowley runner said:


> Just went to japan and got a Blumo. But sadly my resizing effort has left me with lots of loose links and all those tiny collar bits are lost. Advice is Would be appreciated. At the moment I am wearing it with a super engineer strap (from my monster) but I don't think it works.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Maybe this will help you, A&F Bracelet Sizing Tool
On the bottom of that page they talk about a hardware store that sells those kind of collars.


----------



## hectord (Mar 5, 2014)

I was thinking in the blue model, quicksilver7, but after seeing your photos, I`m in doubt.

Enviado con Tapatalk.


----------



## Quicksilver (Jan 12, 2012)

I thought about blue as well....but the black I find to be much more versatile. I also have 2 other blue dialled divers so that made the choice easy for me.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Did Seiko Change the lug design at some point during production? I tried a Strapcode bracelet and the endlinks were just a tad too wide to fit, and now I'm having the same problem with the bead-of-rice bracelet.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

nsx_23 said:


> Did Seiko Change the lug design at some point during production? I tried a Strapcode bracelet and the endlinks were just a tad too wide to fit, and now I'm having the same problem with the bead-of-rice bracelet.


My Endmill bracelet also did not fit on a new Blumo. I took out my caliper and measured the Bracelet and it measured exactly 20mm, so apparently Seiko modifies both their OEM bracelet and lugs so that the after market bracelets need to be modified to fit. ????

I just used the OEM bracelet endlinks rather than the ones that were supplied with the Endmill.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Did Seiko Change the lug design at some point during production? I tried a Strapcode bracelet and the endlinks were just a tad too wide to fit, and now I'm having the same problem with the bead-of-rice bracelet.


yea, apparently the strapcode ones only fit nicely on those older than 2009/10.
have to dig thru the thread, but at least that is what i recall from those who have newer sumos.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

I put the stock endlinks next to the BOR ones and they look to be a little bit narrower. This definitely throws a wrench into the works....


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> I put the stock endlinks next to the BOR ones and they look to be a little bit narrower. This definitely throws a wrench into the works....


so is your sumo really made after 2009/10?


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

Yep.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## nikola0406 (Jun 17, 2010)




----------



## GeeTeeOoh (May 27, 2014)

For the longest time I wasn't a fan of the OEM bracelet. I think it took 4 Sumos to get to that point. I'm still not thrilled with the end link fit, but I find I'm using it more and more where I used to just keep the watch on a MM300 rubber strap.


----------



## Dre (Feb 29, 2008)

dave92029 said:


> My Endmill bracelet also did not fit on a new Blumo. I took out my caliper and measured the Bracelet and it measured exactly 20mm, so apparently Seiko modifies both their OEM bracelet and lugs so that the after market bracelets need to be modified to fit. ????
> 
> I just used the OEM bracelet endlinks rather than the ones that were supplied with the Endmill.


I ended up buying Dave's Endmill bracelet, the endlinks did not fit my 2014 manufacture orange Sumo. 10 minutes work with a metal file got them to fit very snugly and with no movement.


----------



## marco escobar (Feb 28, 2010)

This watch is a favorite. Its a beauty...the curved lugs wrap well and dont overhang...its the perfect large watch for me (6.7" wrist). The Sumo is really a joy to wear.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Officially joining the club and loving it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I too have joined the club!


----------



## zeno4221 (Jun 28, 2014)

First post on this forum!

Just cant take my eyes off the blumo....


----------



## etweb (Dec 11, 2013)

could not resist either. I think especially regarding the discussions on lug width and length - it just really works really well on straps (as long as you dont expext it to counterweight the watch). especially thicker natos do really well, on my Maratac RAF straps it is a little loose.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Maratac NATO here


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

6 days since the last Sumo post on here, time to awaken this beast..

I call on you, Sumo! You burly, long-lugged, cameltoed, clown bezeled behemoth.. May other watches cower in your magnificence!

Keep on setting the standard for kicking @$$, and looking good while doing it.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Playing in the night. 









Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

My daily watch. Still love the blue dial.


----------



## fluffy (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm always amazed that i have not acquired a Blumo yet.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

fluffy said:


> I'm always amazed that i have not acquired a Blumo yet.


Go ahead and pull the trigger in one.
I love mine and without doubt the best diver in the class.


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

Strapcode Super Oyster


Strapcode Endmill


----------



## EvoRich (Jan 30, 2013)




----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

With NOS MKII dial and hands, sapphire and yobokies insert and rehaut.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Mrwozza70 said:


> With NOS MKII dial and hands, sapphire and yobokies insert and rehaut.




That is awesome!!! I've been considering doing this mod for a while (I have a thing for that dial and sword hands), just never saw it actualized. Do you mind me asking where you got the dial/hands/bezel/chapter ring/crystal, how much the modifications ran you, and where you sent your Sumo to be worked on?


----------



## Mrwozza70 (May 13, 2012)

^^THANK YOU^^

Picked up the Sumo in a trade and I had the MKII dial/hands already - have had them a while actually, waiting for the right opportunity to use them. If you ask around you might find somebody with a set, like I did, sitting around.

I also had a few NE15B (6R15) movements in hand.

The other parts - insert, rehaut and crystal ran me $115 shipped from Harold YOBOKIES.

All the work done myself


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Thanks, and fantastic job!


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)

That's a great look...


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)

Great looking mod..


SchrodingersCat said:


> That is awesome!!! I've been considering doing this mod for a while (I have a thing for that dial and sword hands), just never saw it actualized. Do you mind me asking where you got the dial/hands/bezel/chapter ring/crystal, how much the modifications ran you, and where you sent your Sumo to be worked on?


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

Amazing !


Envoyé de mon iPhone à l'aide de Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Rocking a black Zulu









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Blumo puzzle

Seiko Sumo Puzzle by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## fd629 (Apr 10, 2014)

Took my Sumo (on a Bonetto Cinturini 298 strap) snorkeling in Aruba. It had a great time in the water!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

muchacho_ said:


> Blumo puzzle
> 
> Seiko Sumo Puzzle by muchacho86, on Flickr


Now that's cool! Photoshop or camera app?


fd629 said:


> Took my Sumo (on a Bonetto Cinturini 298 strap) snorkeling in Aruba. It had a great time in the water!
> 
> View attachment 1571468


Looks right at home, very nice


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Now that's cool! Photoshop or camera app?


Thanks
It's been done in PS


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

fd629 said:


> Took my Sumo (on a Bonetto Cinturini 298 strap) snorkeling in Aruba. It had a great time in the water!
> 
> View attachment 1571468


Whoa, that strap is awesome! I need this.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Hey Sumo people, please advise: are the alignment/fit issues with the bezel etc that get tossed around serious problems or is this a legacy issue that used to be a thing and that is not any more?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Hey Sumo people, please advise: are the alignment/fit issues with the bezel etc that get tossed around serious problems or is this a legacy issue that used to be a thing and that is not any more?


wouldnt exactly call it legacy as my sumo is from 2008 and is fine.
how serious, no idea.
how common, apparently more so in later versions.


----------



## fd629 (Apr 10, 2014)

LeopardBear said:


> Hey Sumo people, please advise: are the alignment/fit issues with the bezel etc that get tossed around serious problems or is this a legacy issue that used to be a thing and that is not any more?


One man's experience is hardly concrete evidence, however FWIW, I got my Sumo in May 2014 and the alignment is perfect!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

LeopardBear said:


> Hey Sumo people, please advise: are the alignment/fit issues with the bezel etc that get tossed around serious problems or is this a legacy issue that used to be a thing and that is not any more?


I purchased my black Sumo February 2014, and the alignment is spot on. I think on these forums the alignment issue is made a mountain out of a molehill. Everyone that has a problem with a newly purchased Sumo will post it onto the forums and write a scathing review of Seiko and their QC dept. However, there's lots of people who've posted pics and reviews of their new Sumo with no noticeable faults.

Are there Sumos with terribly aligned chapter rings? Yes
Could this problem be averted by printing the minute markers on the dials and inserting sterile chapter rings like so many other companies? Yes
Are the vast majority of Sumos laden with QC problems? IMHO (browsing through this thread among many others) No

If you do happen to buy a new Sumo with a misaligned chapter ring, send it back immediately for another. If you get another one, rinse and repeat. It's a shame this QC issue exists because I've seen it put off many people from an otherwise fantastic watch.


----------



## mav616 (Mar 8, 2009)

Angle and I taking the Blumo for a walk...


----------



## mikeeh (Jan 11, 2014)

My Blumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hsh1904 (Apr 11, 2014)

I am about to pull trigger. However, I can't decide on color. Black or Blue? Recommend please.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

One is never enough. U will end up with all e three colors


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Choose the black one first. It goes with everything. 

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Aquahallic (Jun 8, 2014)

hsh1904 said:


> I am about to pull trigger. However, I can't decide on color. Black or Blue? Recommend please.


I'd personally go with black.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Black!


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

tekong said:


> One is never enough. U will end up with all e three colors


Agreed! Happened to me!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

I have black. And am eyeing orange now. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

tekong said:


> One is never enough. U will end up with all e three colors


Or maybe 4 colors if you look hard enough.....


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*

On MM rubber


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Ogb11376 said:


> Or maybe 4 colors if you look hard enough.....


Or if you're willing to pay that much for a 6R15


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally have a Blumo on the way. Will obviously post pics when she gets here.


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Or if you're willing to pay that much for a 6R15


Well I guess you could say that about a lot of watches - willing to bet you do...

Anyhow - have the yellow and the blumo in my stable - loving both - can't put a price on happiness


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

This is my second dance with a Sumo, black was the first a couple years ago. This shade of blue is exactly what I was after, love it.



I don't care for the diver extension bit on the stock clasp so I am using a 4 hole OEM Seiko clasp I sourced from wjean. Cleaner look and more comfortable.



What a great watch for the money.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mtbluger said:


> This is my second dance with a Sumo, black was the first a couple years ago. This shade of blue is exactly what I was after, love it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love it! Couldn't agree more about it being a great watch for the money. I still think it's the best bang for the buck out there.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

LeopardBear said:


> Hey Sumo people, please advise: are the alignment/fit issues with the bezel etc that get tossed around serious problems or is this a legacy issue that used to be a thing and that is not any more?


Dare I say this? I've owned three Sumos. Great watches and not one of them had alignment issues.

You have to remember, this forum is a very small percentage of the Sumo owners worldwide and, unfortunately, you tend to get people posting (especially one off posters) when they have problems with their watches. I am confident that there are many Sumo owner who don't even know about WUS, this forum, or have any complaints about their watches.

I was initially deterred from purchasing a Sumo because people complained that the stock bracelet was bad. When I got my first Sumo, on stock bracelet, I couldn't understand what all the complaining was about. The bracelet is nice looking and comfortable. It isn't anything special but, for a $450 watch, it's quite good. For me the entire watch compared quite well with the Tag Heuer Aquaracer ($2,300 at the time I purchased it) for about 1/5 the price. I don't have a Sumo at the moment but I will again. That's how much I love this watch.


----------



## mtbluger (Oct 19, 2006)

I must to agree with rosborn re the bracelet, it's actually pretty good. The finish matches the case nicely, solid end links are used, and we have a taper which I prefer. I don't even mind the pin / collar setup, they're easy enough to work with. 

As a side note, I'd take the Sumo bracelet over the MM300's any day. I never have cared for the link length of the mm bracelet. The sumo link length is much better proportioned IMO.



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Ogb11376 (May 1, 2013)

Honestly I never tried the bracelet in the sumo, and I own 2 (yellow and blue) - mine went straight from the box onto iso's and I never looked back - very comfortable - I had the mm300 (and sold it) and it was exact opposite - never felt right on rubber - both bracelets seem very well made.....

Had a goal of completing the colored set with iso's but yellow ISO only comes in 22mm


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Enjoy. Blumo on bracelet.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

Red Sumo 

sumored by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> Red Sumo
> 
> sumored by muchacho86, on Flickr


Nice. Is that a special edition?


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> Nice. Is that a special edition?


It's a Photoshop Sumo Edition


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> It's a Photoshop Sumo Edition


Sanguine Sumo!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

muchacho_ said:


> It's a Photoshop Sumo Edition


Matador Edition.


----------



## Bangbro (Dec 9, 2011)

On my 6.5' wrist ... Barely legal 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Sumo inbound as we speak!!!

And an SKX013, but its for my girlfriennd who regularly kills watches. We'll see how this one does.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Another one inbound here


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

*BLACK*










*BLUE
*


----------



## Gtiguy (Mar 23, 2009)

Finally adding my name to this legendary thread. Blumo from Higuchi, just got it sized today and finally on the wrist. As everyone says, pics don't due it justice. 
Great service, quick shipping (shameless plug). 
Bracelet doesn't bother me, other than it's obviously a dressier style. I'll be looking at other option. 
J


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

This is all very tasty. My SUMO SBDC001 (black) hasn't even arrived and I'm having to force myself from not getting an orange one......


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> This is all very tasty. My SUMO SBDC001 (black) hasn't even arrived and I'm having to force myself from not getting an orange one......


Don't fight it- you might all well give in a do it! Had the same issue and ended up with all 3 colors!








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

CWBYTYME said:


> Don't fight it- you might all well give in a do it! Had the same issue and ended up with all 3 colors!
> View attachment 1606482
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


Nice, but none of them on original bracelet? Like the president bracelet though. Makes it a different watch!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Love my Sumo!





Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

bjoernbertelsen said:


> Nice, but none of them on original bracelet? Like the president bracelet though. Makes it a different watch!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Never could warm up to the original bracelet, the orange is now on rubber for the summer but he will going back to anvil style soon!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## j-san (Nov 10, 2010)

Here's my Sumo.



It was originally a black Sumo that I got 2nd handed with a few mods like the smaller font bezel insert, super-domed Dagaz sapphire, and MM300 clasp. I added a genuine MM300 dial and hands to make it more of a true PMMM. I have a Yobokies see-thru caseback and a 1:1 domed sapphire on the way to complete my mods. The super-domed Dagaz sapphire is cool, but it becomes kind of hard to see the dial at more extreme angles.


----------



## Jesss (Jul 30, 2014)

Just emailed Katsu. I really have my eye on a Blumo as my next purchase! This thread is killing me


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Sent from my GT-I9300


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Modded Blumo on the wrist today! This baby is so sleek for its size


----------



## Jesss (Jul 30, 2014)

I see the watch but i'm not sure what else i'm looking at..


----------



## Jesss (Jul 30, 2014)

Jesss said:


> I see the watch but i'm not sure what else i'm looking at..


 reply to two pics up


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Haha, yeah...not sure WHAT that is! But it sure is hairy.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Haha, yeah...not sure WHAT that is! But it sure is hairy.


My legs, I´m a hairy guy and I was wearing shorts.


----------



## rcook55 (Oct 7, 2008)

dave92029 said:


> My Endmill bracelet also did not fit on a new Blumo. I took out my caliper and measured the Bracelet and it measured exactly 20mm, so apparently Seiko modifies both their OEM bracelet and lugs so that the after market bracelets need to be modified to fit. ????
> 
> I just used the OEM bracelet endlinks rather than the ones that were supplied with the Endmill.


This is a bit late of a reply but the Strapcode Endmill requires a slight bit of honing for it to fit. I used a whetstone and gave the endlink just a few strokes on either side, once done it fits perfectly.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The Sumo has landed!

I like the size. Its not unlike my SSC021 and SSC031 in size. I agree it "wears smaller". Very long lugs.

The Strapcode Super Engineer II was very very tight in the lugs. The bracelets fitted ends needed a bit of material removed to fit the lug inner spacing. Mixed feelings on that. I didn't measure the amount of oversize, or the amount of materal removed. I can tell you though, that the amount removed was less than .001 inch. I know this, because I know what sanding with 800 grit paper can do. It took me about 5 minutes per lug to fit each one. Basic method was to rub the end of the lug on 800 grit wet, laid on glass, and checking the fit occasionally. One lug was almost perfect, while the other needed more work. Both fit very snugly now.

Sorry no pictures at this hour, perhaps over the weekend I can take some. Chapter ring alignment is perfect, but the bezel is perhaps 1/4 second off. Think in terms of 1/2 of 1/2 second.... hard to actually quantifiy the amout, and it does not bother me one iota!

What does bother me, is the excellent running SKX011J isn't going to get much wrist wear for a while. That watch has been running about -6 to -7 seconds a day. Not bad! I hope the Sumo does as well.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Some few little updates, after a day on my wrist. Timekeeping - nil error. Less than 1s deviation. I feel as if I must have died and gone to heaven! The little misalignment with the bezel... is more like 1/8 second off, barely perceptable. The Strapcode Super Engineer, is ultra comforable, and the size of the Sumo with that strap works well on my 8-1/4 inch wrist. The lume, not the brightest, but very long lived. Not as bright as the SKX011J, but it seems to last longer. My only real complaint is the second hand. I'm too used to the marker with lume beging opposed to the pointer, not on the pointer side of the hand. My old (and being restored) 6109 has the "ball" at the end of second hand, and I'm sure I'll get used to hat once it comes back and I've got wrist time with that too. No real complaint as the only reason for the marker is to show that the watch is in fact running..... while under water.

I'd contemplated getting another Sumo. Sorry, I cannot see that happening now. Its like my old Garand rifle that shot ten shots into a half inch ragged hole at 100 yards. There is no need for anything greater! That will likely change in my mind...but for now, I'm very satisfied!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Froggo said:


> Modded Blumo on the wrist today! This baby is so sleek for its size


Love the watch but man it looks big! Worries about the size are what have kept me from buying one.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Arrived yesterday!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Just got my orange Sumo and put it on a yobokies BoR, but I'm not sure if I'm feeling the bracelet so it's back on the stock rubber at the moment. Maybe I should try the mm300 rubber?


----------



## Kevin C (Feb 14, 2014)

Got mine a while ago and finally tried it on a zulu.

Removing the fat springbars was easily the most unpleasant experience I've ever had with a watch.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Kevin C said:


> Got mine a while ago and finally tried it on a zulu.
> 
> Removing the fat springbars was easily the most unpleasant experience I've ever had with a watch.


Congrats. Why was it so hard? The Sumo had drilled through lug holes. Easy to remove and add the springbars.


----------



## Kevin C (Feb 14, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> Congrats. Why was it so hard? The Sumo had drilled through lug holes. Easy to remove and add the springbars.


I've never encountered springbars without flangs nor drilled lug holes, so I was considerably underequipped for the switch. I only have a simple springbar tool and bracelet resizing tool, and I didn't have anything long and small enough to push in the springbars far enough through.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

My sumo has drilled thru lug holes, I didn'try but it should be pretty easy to remove bracelet. Is your different? Can you attach a pic?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

A paper clip usually does the trick for me!


----------



## photog02 (Mar 30, 2010)

fjblair said:


> Love the watch but man it looks big! Worries about the size are what have kept me from buying one.


I had the same concern. I have a 42 mm sport watch that I never liked due to the size. I finally gave in and ordered a Sumo. Believe what you hear: this thing wears well and hides its size, especially if you have larger wrists.


----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but my new to me Sumo runs about 45 sec. slow per day. Is this acceptable or should I even be concerned? Is there a simple way to adjust it?


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

HelmetHead said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but my new to me Sumo runs about 45 sec. slow per day. Is this acceptable or should I even be concerned? Is there a simple way to adjust it?


45 seconds slow is a lot. It may need a servicing which the seller should help you with.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

HelmetHead said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to put this, but my new to me Sumo runs about 45 sec. slow per day. Is this acceptable or should I even be concerned? Is there a simple way to adjust it?


Mine was running up to 35 secs slow per day. Found it to be unacceptable and its getting regulated as we speak. Let's hope that's the fix and that it's not in need of a service. Its only two years old.


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sumo day


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Need to get some rubber on the sumo or some nylon...
Need more comfort and less weight. The sumo bracelet isnt as confortable as the Tuna.


----------



## mikinoz (Sep 7, 2014)

After wearing an SKA371P1 for 5 months, putting on the Sumo is a delight! It is lighter and much more comfortable.


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

speed200 said:


> Need to get some rubber on the sumo or some nylon...
> Need more comfort and less weight. The sumo bracelet isnt as confortable as the Tuna.


My experience is the opposite. I wear Sumo on bracelet all the time and it's super comfy. But I almost never wear my tuna on bracelet, I prefer it on a rubber


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

Dat blue doe!


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Stock rubber? The one seiko uses on the orange dial? Or an Isofrane? Or try the MM rubber strap? As you see, plenty of options. Try try, and post pics would skip the nato option, not good for divers imho


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

zimaster said:


> Stock rubber? The one seiko uses on the orange dial? Or an Isofrane? Or try the MM rubber strap? As you see, plenty of options. Try try, and post pics would skip the nato option, not good for divers imho


For the Sumo i´m thinking in the MM300 rubber and for the Tuna the ISO.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I use the Dagaz version of the MM rubber. Softer and less expensive. Made for fat bars too.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

After taking a little trip in the fast lane when first on my wrist, at week #3, and after sulking off my wrist for a day and a half, I see the veneralble 6R15 has gotten back running just a hair over +5sec/day. 

Whew!


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

I officially joined the Sumo club yesterday evening.

I was a bit apprehensive about how this would fit me because the lugs always appeared so long in photos, but I have to say it feels great on my wrist. My first impression of this watch is that it has a real presence on my wrist. I mean that it is very noticeable, in a good way. It draws my eye to it much more than my Tuna, MM300, or Orange Monster.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> I officially joined the Sumo club yesterday evening.
> 
> I was a bit apprehensive about how this would fit me because the lugs always appeared so long in photos, but I have to say it feels great on my wrist. My first impression of this watch is that it has a real presence on my wrist. I mean that it is very noticeable, in a good way. It draws my eye to it much more than my Tuna, MM300, or Orange Monster.


Beautiful! Is that black or blue? Hard to tell.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

HelmetHead said:


> Beautiful! Is that black or blue? Hard to tell.


It is the Blumo.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> It is the Blumo.


Any mods or is it stock? The reason I ask is I have a blumo as well, but with a high dome sapphire crystal which I just cannot get used to. I'm thinking of either selling it or getting a Yobokies sapphire crystal instead. Yours looks very nice.


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

HelmetHead said:


> Any mods or is it stock? The reason I ask is I have a blumo as well, but with a high dome sapphire crystal which I just cannot get used to. I'm thinking of either selling it or getting a Yobokies sapphire crystal instead. Yours looks very nice.


No mods to it. I'd be interested to see one with a high dome crystal. As far as mods go, that's one that I generally like but it sounds a bit out-of-place on a Sumo for some reason.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Semper Jeep said:


> No mods to it. I'd be interested to see one with a high dome crystal. As far as mods go, that's one that I generally like but it sounds a bit out-of-place on a Sumo for some reason.


Here is pic with high dome sapphire crystal...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> No mods to it. I'd be interested to see one with a high dome crystal. As far as mods go, that's one that I generally like but it sounds a bit out-of-place on a Sumo for some reason.












Nothing out of place about this


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Nothing out of place about this


I do find the high dome mesmerizing to look at, but I also have a black sumo (stock) which is much easier to read at a glance.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Semper Jeep said:


> I officially joined the Sumo club yesterday evening.
> 
> I was a bit apprehensive about how this would fit me because the lugs always appeared so long in photos, but I have to say it feels great on my wrist. My first impression of this watch is that it has a real presence on my wrist. I mean that it is very noticeable, in a good way. It draws my eye to it much more than my Tuna, MM300, or Orange Monster.


Wonderful pictures! I just love everything about the Sumo.

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

This thread should be sticky'd. I want a Sumo, but had some doubts lately and wasn't entirely sure if I wanted to spend that much on a watch so soon after discovering the OM. A visit to this page helped erase those doubts and sold me on the blumo, career uncertainty is keeping me from pulling the trigger on it right now, but if the CDN/YEN exchange rate jumps so will I



CWBYTYME said:


> Don't fight it- you might all well give in a do it! Had the same issue and ended up with all 3 colors!
> View attachment 1606482


I fear I may end up on that road. OM is my go-to orange dial right now, and black is reserved for a future 007 or other classic diver I might want eventually.



HelmetHead said:


> Beautiful! Is that black or blue? Hard to tell.


This is what makes the blumo stands out for me! It changes colors depending on lighting, similar to how some police unmarked cars are silver or champagne color to appear different according to lighting. +1 awesome feature 



Froggo said:


> Modded Blumo on the wrist today! This baby is so sleek for its size


This pic ultimately sold me on the blumo! Where did you source that bezel insert from, if I may ask? That blue shine is what I'm after, ideally an iridescent deep blue dial but that shade of blue bezel satisfies my blue cravings. Is the OEM insert a similar shine or darker in person?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

^ that's Harold's (Yobokies) small font bezel. 

You can check out my blue on black Sumo posted above. You can see the stock Blumo bezel is more matte than anything.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Finally i'm in the club too!!!! 

Arrived yesterday :


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Froggo said:


> Oh.. I almost forgot to mention that in the transaction, i also managed to snag the orange variant. Sadly, it does nothing for me. Talk about being overshadowed by a sibling.. (Did you know that Will Smith has another 21year old son named Trey? Yeah, you see what i mean). It should be noted that the seconds sweep does somehow seem smoother on the orange dial background.. But yeah this ones definitely going to get the boot!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How much you bench brah?


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

M1K3Z0R said:


> This pic ultimately sold me on the blumo! Where did you source that bezel insert from, if I may ask? That blue shine is what I'm after, ideally an iridescent deep blue dial but that shade of blue bezel satisfies my blue cravings. Is the OEM insert a similar shine or darker in person?


Always glad to induce a purchase mate!  I was lucky enough to buy this modded Sumo as is (MM 300 clasp, MM300 hands, sapphire and bezel insert (from Harold i suspect)) and thus do not have the original bezel to compare. But yes, this bezel is much richer in colour (Not shiny or bright, but definitely not matte). In some lighting, the difference in texture (dial being matte, bezel being deep) is slightly annoying, but overall i love the watch to death.

PS: Is it just me or would others also prefer a deep dark blue dial instead of matte? I personally think a deeper, (not sunburst) dial on the Sumo would go perfectly with the shiny, eye catching lugs.



Adman said:


> How much you bench brah?


Wrong forum mate 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f71/gym-watches-1083300-5.html#post8354770


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

My Sumo with new leather strap from https://www.facebook.com/sniperstraps


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm in!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I have to say, I love it just a little more every time I look at it. Compared to the black monster I had, it is bigger, but feels and looks only a little bigger. My first reaction when I opened the box was, "that's it?" It looked smaller than I expected from pictures. Although the bracelet clasp is similar to the monster, tolerances are noticeably tighter all around--it is a lot less "clicky" than the monster bracelet clasp. I think this is exactly the watch I wanted it to be. I love it.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I am totally sold on the Sumo.

What a great watch. I just got a Tuna... the Sumo rocks! It just has elegance oozing from it, no matter which strap or bracelet you have attached.

Mine has been weird with accuracy.... like a roller coaster. Two days, it ran right on the money - nil error. Then for two weeks it gradually got faster and faster until it ran up to 15 sec/day fast. And then, it very quickly slowed to its current 3ish seconds fast per day, which pleases me immensely!

Even with the demi-shrouds, the expose portion of the bezel sits quite proudly on the case. The case itself, just magnificent, its combination of brush and polish shows the case makers art and skill that Seiko is famous for. Some don't like the large numberes on the bezel, but I do - BOLD and just a little "in your face".

There is not much to nit pick about with the Sumo.... the worst I can say, is I wish there was a pointer/arrowhead on the hour hand. And, if thats the worst I can say.... the Sumo is darn near perfect.

Still loving it, a month latee!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ordered my Sumo Friday and it shipped today. I'm giddy like a kid waiting for it. I've read every post here since Friday. There are some GREAT pics here. I ordered the black Sumo.

One thing that surprises me about the Sumo is that it has no crown guards. Not that I care, just surprised.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

I am totally sold on the Sumo.

What a great watch. I just got a Tuna... the Sumo rocks! It just has elegance oozing from it, no matter which strap or bracelet you have attached.

Mine has been weird with accuracy.... like a roller coaster. Two days, it ran right on the money - nil error. Then for two weeks it gradually got faster and faster until it ran up to 15 sec/day fast. And then, it very quickly slowed to its current 3ish seconds fast per day, which pleases me immensely!

Even with the demi-shrouds, the exposed portion of the bezel sits quite proudly on the case. The case itself, just magnificent, its combination of brush and polish shows the case makers art and skill that Seiko is famous for. Some don't like the large numberes on the bezel, but I do - BOLD and just a little "in your face".

There is not much to nit pick about with the Sumo.... the worst I can say, is I wish there was a pointer/arrowhead on the hour hand. And, if thats the worst I can say.... the Sumo is darn near perfect.

Still loving it, a month latee!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

I have worn my orange every day since I got it and have sold off 2 of my other automatics since I know they won't be getting any wrist time.

I like the look of the MM300 rubber so I have both the OEM & the Dagaz Triple-D version(supposedly softer and more comfortable) on the way and will see which one I like better. Otherwise, I may try a black isofrane because I hear those are super-comfy.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Guys, I gotta say this is the first watch I've owned where often I catch myself glancing down to look at it when I already know what time it is. At 7 months of having the pleasure, I'm still as happy with it as I was the first week of wearing it in. All thanks to these forums, cheers!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm going to pick up a Hammer bracelet from Yobokies, an Isofrane and probably a nice leather strap.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

No crown guards, no issue, no problem.....!


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Froggo said:


> Always glad to induce a purchase mate!  I was lucky enough to buy this modded Sumo as is (MM 300 clasp, MM300 hands, sapphire and bezel insert (from Harold i suspect)) and thus do not have the original bezel to compare. But yes, this bezel is much richer in colour (Not shiny or bright, but definitely not matte). In some lighting, the difference in texture (dial being matte, bezel being deep) is slightly annoying, but overall i love the watch to death.
> 
> PS: Is it just me or would others also prefer a deep dark blue dial instead of matte? I personally think a deeper, (not sunburst) dial on the Sumo would go perfectly with the shiny, eye catching lugs.


Hmmm, from what you describe I think I'll go with a stock blumo first and then see where things go from there. I was considering the bezel insert, MM300 hands and clasp but the more I look at pics the more I'm appreciating the original design, particularly the chevron on the hour hand and the "pointyness" of the hands. The stock clasp is something I have mixed feelings about, I like the stock one but (at least on the monster) I can't seem to get a consistent fit with it throughout the day. That ratcheting mm300 clasp is highly praised and expensive, but I'm worried about its thickness - it looks much thicker than the sumo bracelet from some photos I've seen :think:

I'd usually prefer a deep blue non-sunburst dial as well (like the one on the blue Orient Mako), but as the sumo is meant to be a pro diver I can understand why they might want to keep the dial non-reflective/less distracting in the light


----------



## sprintV (Aug 1, 2014)

trying so hard to resist the sumo....damn


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

sprintV said:


> trying so hard to resist the sumo....damn


Don't. Just let nature take its course and click on the "add to cart" button


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Mine showed up today. A few pics before sizing.


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Mine showed up today. A few pics before sizing.


Gorgeous. Congratulations!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Gorgeous. Congratulations!


Thank you. Here are some quick shots of it sized and on my wrist. Will get better ones shortly.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul SW said:


> View attachment 1636990


Please tell me that's a Photoshop.

I really dont need to be spending any more money right now!


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Please tell me that's a Photoshop.
> 
> I really dont need to be spending any more money right now!


It's real watches. Limited edition 1,965 watches.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Paul SW said:


> It's real watches. Limited edition 1,965 watches.


I can't find any evidence of this one on the interwebs, could you put up a link for us?


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

https://m2.facebook.com/KingPowerGr...&refsrc=http://m2.facebook.com/a/language.php

It's called Seiko Silver Sumo (Limited Edition)


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Paul SW said:


> https://m2.facebook.com/KingPowerGroup?v=timeline&filter=0&page=1&sectionLoadingID=m_timeline_loading_div_1401605999_0_36_1&timeend=1401605999&timestart=0&tm=AQA5zdSfMcK0UT7-&refsrc=http%3A%2F%2Fm2.facebook.com%2Fa%2Flanguage.php
> 
> It's called Seiko Silver Sumo (Limited Edition)


Thanks! Wish I could find some better wrist pics and a price, tried Bing and Google to no avail.


----------



## pedroboe (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi all, here's my orange sumo with bambi strap


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Lume shot of Sumo vs. my BM.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

From those straps which one fit the Sumo better?
I would buy ISO but that one will be for the tuna ( much expensive)

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

Seiko Marinemaster PROSPEX 20mm Rubber Waffle Strap 6105 Sumo Monster Genuine | eBay

Rubber Material Divers Strap Model 285 20/22 mm


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

speed200 said:


> From those straps which one fit the Sumo better?
> I would buy ISO but that one will be for the tuna ( much expensive)
> 
> Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.
> ...


I use that Dagaz strap on my Sumo. It's very nice for the money and suits it style wise too. I'll try to snap a photo for you when I get home .

I also really like that BC strap and enjoyed it on the Tuna. I'm a big fan of BC straps on general but I usually swap out the buckle for a brushed or blasted version if the original buckle is polished. But I'm super picky.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Any experience with the boiling cup of water treatment on the dagaz strap to mold a curve into it? I asked Jake B. but he hadn't heard about anyone trying it so I'm not sure if it might damage the strap or not.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

chitownwes said:


> Any experience with the boiling cup of water treatment on the dagaz strap to mold a curve into it? I asked Jake B. but he hadn't heard about anyone trying it so I'm not sure if it might damage the strap or not.


I did it. It works great. Use some paper clips to position your strap on the estimated position on watch to get your personalized curve right and rinse it with cold water so it sets. Reattach buckle, put on watch and enjoy. About 10 minutes in the boiling water.

But it's soft enough it doesn't really need it as much as the Seiko or WJean (22mm) versions of the Mm300 strap. Yep, I've had them all.


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> I did it. It works great. Use some paper clips to position your strap on the estimated position on watch to get your personalized curve right and rinse it with cold water so it sets. Reattach buckle, put on watch and enjoy. About 10 minutes in the boiling water.
> 
> But it's soft enough it doesn't really need it as much as the Seiko or WJean (22mm) versions of the Mm300 strap. Yep, I've had them all.


Thanks, will give it a shot.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> I use that Dagaz strap on my Sumo. It's very nice for the money and suits it style wise too. I'll try to snap a photo for you when I get home .
> 
> I also really like that BC strap and enjoyed it on the Tuna. I'm a big fan of BC straps on general but I usually swap out the buckle for a brushed or blasted version if the original buckle is polished. But I'm super picky.


Thanks, i´ll wait to see the pictures.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

Dagaz strap. Curved through the hot water in mug treatment. Great setup because it takes the Seiko diver fat spring bars and doesn't have a major gap between lugs and case.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Thank you once more for the pictures, I think i´ll give it a try and will order one.
Does anyone have the sumo with some BM rubber? If so witch model?


----------



## BHPower (Aug 24, 2014)

liwang22 said:


> Dagaz strap. Curved through the hot water in mug treatment. Great setup because it takes the Seiko diver fat spring bars and doesn't have a major gap between lugs and case.


Is the Dagaz thicker around the spring bar than the Seiko strap?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

BHPower said:


> Is the Dagaz thicker around the spring bar than the Seiko strap?


Do you mean compared to the authentic MM300 strap? It's about the same amount of material wrapped around the spring bar if I recall correctly.

I think the BC 285 would be nice too. If anyone has a shot of that, please share.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

speed200 said:


> Thank you once more for the pictures, I think i´ll give it a try and will order one.
> Does anyone have the sumo with some BM rubber? If so witch model?


Hi speed.. This is mine:










Is a 20mm ZuluDiver..

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

My Sumo with Sapphire Crystal Cyclop and MM300


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Paul SW said:


> My Sumo with Sapphire Crystal Cyclop and MM300
> View attachment 1639089


Wait, you mean you ADDED a cyclops?!

Lol


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Wait, you mean you ADDED a cyclops?!
> 
> Lol


Cyclops came together from limited edition lol


----------



## Paul SW (Sep 12, 2014)




----------



## kevinrmenezes (Jul 23, 2014)

Thanks WUS and Chino Japan for this wonderful tool!


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)




----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Paul SW said:


> View attachment 1639096


that cyclops just spoils the whole thing for me


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Everdying said:


> that cyclops just spoils the whole thing for me


Absolutely. Seiko really should not add any cyclops to any of their offerings.

This is another terrible one


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Dumb question: I have heard that some Sumos say "Japan" on the dial but "Made in China" on the case back. Mine says "Japan" on the front and "Made in Japan" on the back. I'm not asking about whether there is actually a difference or not. I'm just wondering how common Japan is on both sides. 50/50 or more rare than that?


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I have three of them and they all say japan on back and front! 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Dumb question: I have heard that some Sumos say "Japan" on the dial but "Made in China" on the case back. Mine says "Japan" on the front and "Made in Japan" on the back. I'm not asking about whether there is actually a difference or not. I'm just wondering how common Japan is on both sides. 50/50 or more rare than that?


Hmm, I've never heard of that before. Wonder if there are pictures of it.

Mine says Japan on the front and back.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Maybe I made it up. I've been wrong before. Anyway, thanks for the responses!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

I think what you are talking about is the actual caseback. It probably does indeed say Made in Japan on the back of it, however if you open the case up, you will see "china" on the other side. All Sumos after (2011 ?) are this way. Misleading yes, but true none the less.

*edit* this is not just Sumo, but many Seikos.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jalcon said:


> I think what you are talking about is the actual caseback. It probably does indeed say Made in Japan on the back of it, however if you open the case up, you will see "china" on the other side. All Sumos after (2011 ?) are this way. Misleading yes, but true none the less.
> 
> *edit* this is not just Sumo, but many Seikos.


Ah, I see. That makes sense. Well, not really, but now I understand what I thought I read earlier. Thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Ah, I see. That makes sense. Well, not really, but now I understand what I thought I read earlier. Thanks for clearing that up!


NP, it's still an amazing watch!

If you want to be even more confused (or enlightened?) read the "Where are Seiko's really made Jucy Mistake? ect ect" thread.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jalcon said:


> NP, it's still an amazing watch!


Totally. Tonight I had to do some tough stuff in the yard, so I wore my GShock. After I was done, I tried for a few hours, but I couldn't help myself: I had to put my Sumo back on. My wife couldn't believe I was changing watches.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Totally. Tonight I had to do some tough stuff in the yard, so I wore my GShock. After I was done, I tried for a few hours, but I couldn't help myself: I had to put my Sumo back on. My wife couldn't believe I was changing watches.


Lmao, I actually don't even own a Sumo yet. I plan on buying one within a month or two though. Can't wait..The other watch I plan on buying is indeed the watch in your sig the GW-6900. Solar, and atomic..seems like a winner. Does it sync up nicely every night? I currently wear Seiko spc001 everyday.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Lmao, I actually don't even own a Sumo yet. I plan on buying one within a month or two though. Can't wait..The other watch I plan on buying is indeed the watch in your sig the GW-6900. Solar, and atomic..seems like a winner. Does it sync up nicely every night? I currently wear Seiko spc001 everyday.


Yep, it gets the signal every night, though your mileage may vary depending on where you live (I'm in Ohio). I think most folks in the CONUS have no trouble unless there is an obstruction like a mountain or big building. It is very nice to have a no worries watch with all of its functionality. For the price, it is unbeatable.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Yep, it gets the signal every night, though your mileage may vary depending on where you live (I'm in Ohio). I think most folks in the CONUS have no trouble unless there is an obstruction like a mountain or big building. It is very nice to have a no worries watch with all of its functionality. For the price, it is unbeatable.


Nice. I live in PA so I should be good to go.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

I just broke down and ordered a black Sumo from ibuyjp today! I couldn't fight it any longer. I miss mine so much after I sold it. I HATE selling a watch and then repurchasing it again later after I realize how much I miss it. I thought after I got my MM300 I wouldn't "need" the Sumo anymore. I was wrong.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

It's this piece of watch .... that gets me EVERY time with the Sumo. This is without a doubt the best watch video I've ever seen and it really shows off the Sumo in all its magnificent glory!


----------



## chitownwes (Aug 25, 2014)

Well I love my Sumo but I decided today to sell it because I'm a minimalistic guy and only have room for 2 watches in my collection right now. I just placed an order for a SBBN017 as my daily watch - my other watch is a G-Shock for the gym/rough stuff.

I think I would have kept it if it was black because it would be more versatile and probably pass as a dressier watch on bracelet. Maybe in the future I'll come back and pick up the SBDC001 just for that purpose!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, it happened. Yesterday I cleaned my watch gently and I was drying it off when it slipped out of my clutzy fingers and fell on the tile floor. Fortunately there are no visible signs of damage, maybe a tiny scratch on the 9 o'clock side of the case where it hit, so I thought I got away free, but it is running slower than it was. I was running about -4 spd but today it is about -18 spd. That's not killer, but it's out of spec. I doubt something is drastically wrong, so I'm thinking I might try to open it up and make a tiny tweak to the regulating lever.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, it happened. Yesterday I cleaned my watch gently and I was drying it off when it slipped out of my clutzy fingers and fell on the tile floor. Fortunately there are no visible signs of damage, maybe a tiny scratch on the 9 o'clock side of the case where it hit, so I thought I got away free, but it is running slower than it was. I was running about -4 spd but today it is about -18 spd. That's not killer, but it's out of spec. I doubt something is drastically wrong, so I'm thinking I might try to open it up and make a tiny tweak to the regulating lever.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Very very pleased to report that after running 0s/day for two days, the fast up to 15s/day for about two weeks, then slowing over the next two weeks, my Sumo has settled into a nice routine.

It runs -1s/day when rested crown down, and it runs about +1to +4 s/day when on my wrist 24/7

I cannot ask any more of a tick-tock watch. This could be the last new mechanical I ever buy.... as I cannot see being anything but grievously disappointed with any other mechanical that will probably not run as well.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

I caved and will be ordering a sumo, just waiting for Mr. Higuchi to reply with paypal and stock. He must be super busy with the exchange rate right now


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> I caved and will be ordering a sumo, just waiting for Mr. Higuchi to reply with paypal and stock. He must be super busy with the exchange rate right now


Why wait so long when you can order it on sale for $499 at LongIslandWatch?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A couple of things... First of all, this watch is great. Secondly, I decided to give a couple of my other watches some wrist time and hadnt worn the Sumo for two days straight. Went to wear it this evening and noticed the damn thing was STILL running. I couldnt believe it. So that leads me to my next question; anyone know the reserve on these things? 

When I had first received the watch I had planned on changing out the bracelet for a Yobokies Hammer. Im not so sure I will be doing that now. The stock bracelet really has grown on me. I cant say I never will change the bracelet, but for now I think it will stay stock. I do think, however, that I will grab a Marine Master rubber for it to switch between.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> A couple of things... First of all, this watch is great. Secondly, I decided to give a couple of my other watches some wrist time and hadnt worn the Sumo for two days straight. Went to wear it this evening and noticed the damn thing was STILL running. I couldnt believe it. So that leads me to my next question; anyone know the reserve on these things?
> 
> When I had first received the watch I had planned on changing out the bracelet for a Yobokies Hammer. Im not so sure I will be doing that now. The stock bracelet really has grown on me. I cant say I never will change the bracelet, but for now I think it will stay stock. I do think, however, that I will grab a Marine Master rubber for it to switch between.


I believe the quoted reserve on the 6r15 is 50 hours, but I've heard people say 55 hours too. Either way, it's a lot. That is definitely part of what you're paying for in the upgrade from a 7s26 or 4r36.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> I believe the quotes reserve on the 6r15 is 50 hours, but I've heard people say 55 hours too. Either way, it's a lot. That is definitely part of what you're paying for in the upgrade from a 7s26 or 4r36.


Thanks a bunch for that reply.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

So despite unbelievably crappy tools, I managed to open the case without scratching anything. I bought the Kello app for my iPhone. That is not easy to use. But I eventually got a reading that fit with my observations. Then I moved the regulator bar imperceptibly and closed it back up. Tried to get another reading with Kello and it was inconclusive, except that I seem to have sped it up a bit. Now I wait for a while to see how it does compared to atomic time. I hope I never have to do that again. I was very scared I would slip and break something. Gotta find a local watchmaker who knows Seikos.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I am watching this thread with interest. Jb let us know how you go. Did you take any pics of the movement?


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Why wait so long when you can order it on sale for $499 at LongIslandWatch?


I know, but LIW doesn't have the Blumo in stock and Higuchi is quite a bit cheaper after shipping ($35 in shipping to Canada alone with LIW). Unless Higuchi is out of stock and Marc gets it in before Christmas, in that case I'll likely go with LIW. Just hoping I don't get a misaligned dial, I've been reading about that and it has been worrying me more than a little, my OCD would not let me rest if a watch of this price had that defect.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sumo with my BM.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> Well, it happened. Yesterday I cleaned my watch gently and I was drying it off when it slipped out of my clutzy fingers and fell on the tile floor. Fortunately there are no visible signs of damage, maybe a tiny scratch on the 9 o'clock side of the case where it hit, so I thought I got away free, but it is running slower than it was. I was running about -4 spd but today it is about -18 spd. That's not killer, but it's out of spec. I doubt something is drastically wrong, so I'm thinking I might try to open it up and make a tiny tweak to the regulating lever.


Ouch! So sorry to hear that mate. Makes your heart just sink doesn't it?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

joey79 said:


> I am watching this thread with interest. Jb let us know how you go. Did you take any pics of the movement?


I didn't. I really should have. As of this morning, it lost another 4 sec, so that's a rate of about -13 spd. Better, but I guess my nudge was a little too imperceptible! Tonight I'll open it up again and make another change, so I'll get some pics this time.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Adman said:


> Ouch! So sorry to hear that mate. Makes your heart just sink doesn't it?


Totally and utterly. Kind of like the feeling you'd get if you crashed a brand new car.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

jbg7474 said:


> Well, it happened. Yesterday I cleaned my watch gently and I was drying it off when it slipped out of my clutzy fingers and fell on the tile floor. Fortunately there are no visible signs of damage, maybe a tiny scratch on the 9 o'clock side of the case where it hit, so I thought I got away free, but it is running slower than it was. I was running about -4 spd but today it is about -18 spd. That's not killer, but it's out of spec. I doubt something is drastically wrong, so I'm thinking I might try to open it up and make a tiny tweak to the regulating lever.


The same thing happened to me with my Spork, (you're not the only one with clutzy fingers).
It used to lose a few seconds a day, but now it runs a bit too fast!

Also I am hearing a bit more moving noise (from the same listening distance as before). Almost like something is grinding a bit.
But I still didn't get it checked out and fixed, maybe since it still runs, and the accuracy is not that far off.

Yet the feeling that it is 'hurt' annoys me. Perhaps I should say pains me.

I don't think I'm gonna tinker with it myself.
In my experience my stuff usually gets broken when I want to fix or improve something.
Talk about clutzy fingers!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> I didn't. I really should have. As of this morning, it lost another 4 sec, so that's a rate of about -13 spd. Better, but I guess my nudge was a little too imperceptible! Tonight I'll open it up again and make another change, so I'll get some pics this time.


That is positive. It has responded to a little nudge and may require a little more tweaking. Sounds as though none of the other parts were damaged.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Sumo & SSC, ready for the weekend b-)


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That is positive. It has responded to a little nudge and may require a little more tweaking. Sounds as though none of the other parts were damaged.


That's a good perspective. I hadn't thought of that. Will report more later tonight.


----------



## kabal_za (Dec 23, 2012)

Wish my blumo would just arrive already. It's nearly been 2 weeks. Sitting in joberg customs. This midweek public holiday really screwed me 

this is hobby must be strange to other people... I have my first grail on my wrist (2254.50) , yet am still giddy like a child, constantly refreshing the trackandtrace page


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Sent my Sumo to Jack for a check up. It was running 30-35 secs slow. He regulated it and he emailed me back with the bad news that it stopped running but now is only running upside down!

I'm dumbfounded but waiting for a reply soon. I feel like a little buddy is sick at the hospital :\

Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Sent my Sumo to Jack for a check up. It was running 30-35 secs slow. He regulated it and he emailed me back with the bad news that it stopped running but now is only running upside down!
> 
> I'm dumbfounded but waiting for a reply soon. I feel like a little buddy is sick at the hospital :\
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 7 using Tapatalk


Sorry to hear about your Sumo! That's really weird that it's only running upside down... did it start malfunctioning out of the blue or was it after an accident?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Sorry to hear about your Sumo! That's really weird that it's only running upside down... did it start malfunctioning out of the blue or was it after an accident?


Out of the blue. Never dropped or mishandled.

Just started running slow one day and now it stopped running per Jack. It never stopped running with me. Sucks not knowing what's going on


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Out of the blue. Never dropped or mishandled.
> 
> Just started running slow one day and now it stopped running per Jack. It never stopped running with me. Sucks not knowing what's going on


That is no fun. Please keep us posted when he lets you know what's wrong.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Don't remember if I put this here before..


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Opened my Sumo back up tonight. Made some larger adjustments, but Kello says I'm within +/- 5 spd. Here are some shots of the insides. 








Getting ready to open.

















That gold dot near the balance wheel is the regulator bar. That's what needs to move ever so slightly. You can see the + and - on the other side. 

























































My tools kind of suck, but they're better than nothing. The case holder is quite useful.

I think I got the result I want. We'll see how things look in the morning.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ahhhh, gained 1 sec overnight. I'm good to go. That's roughly +3 sec per day. Perfect.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Ahhhh, gained 1 sec overnight. I'm good to go. That's roughly +3 sec per day. Perfect.


Glad you got it worked out. I'm looking for a cheap basic set of tools like that, mind if I ask where you got yours from?


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Ahhhh, gained 1 sec overnight. I'm good to go. That's roughly +3 sec per day. Perfect.


This is nice! Compliments!

But for the waterproof? How you do!? Just close the back and then???

Let me know man... Thanks

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Glad you got it worked out. I'm looking for a cheap basic set of tools like that, mind if I ask where you got yours from?


I got mine from Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/aw/d/B004FWHOVC. They are very cheap and it shows, but they are definitely worth the money if you don't want to invest in something better. Makes pin and collar bracelets very easy too.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Littlecheese said:


> This is nice! Compliments!
> 
> But for the waterproof? How you do!? Just close the back and then???
> 
> ...


Yeah, I just closed the back up nice and tight. The gasket still looked very fresh, so I'm pretty confident it'll be fine for what I put it through, which would be no more strenuous than a swimming pool or shower. I'm not going to be diving with it. But there is a Dakota Watch kiosk at my mall, and they can do pressure checks up to 100m, so that would probably be plenty to discover any gasket issue that might exist. If the gaskets were older, I might change them and get it tested, but this watch is under a year old, so I'm not too worried about it.


----------



## fatehbajwa (Jun 8, 2011)

Day 18 of continuously wearing it..... No regrets yet.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Ok! Thank you! I don't do myself because i don't have a watch repair near me.. 


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Opened my Sumo back up tonight. Made some larger adjustments, but Kello says I'm within +/- 5 spd. Here are some shots of the insides.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great pics. I am thinking of getting the kello app. Is it difficult to use?


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Not cool... I searched for the app on my android phone, no luck. Then searched for the app on my macbook, no luck. Is Kello only available for the iphone? And if so, anyone know of another app/program?


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Not cool... I searched for the app on my android phone, no luck. Then searched for the app on my macbook, no luck. Is Kello only available for the iphone? And if so, anyone know of another app/program?


Try "tickoprint"

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Great pics. I am thinking of getting the kello app. Is it difficult to use?


In a word, yes. The fact that it ever works at all is a little amazing, but I found it quite hit or miss whether I could get it to lock on to the tick/tock signal. Once it does lock on, its sec per day estimate wavers around quite a bit. But for $10 it did give me some sense of what my adjustment did.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Not cool... I searched for the app on my android phone, no luck. Then searched for the app on my macbook, no luck. Is Kello only available for the iphone? And if so, anyone know of another app/program?


Yeah, sorry, it's available for iPhone only right now.


----------



## coffeebreak (Jun 22, 2013)

Picked up a Bluemo in Osaka recently. Love this watch


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Picked up a couple of NATOs from the sale forum. Got a black one too, but this one is pretty awesome.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

The bluemo is model number sbdc003 right?
Is 479.30 a good price for it from ibuyjp? How is the delivery of this store to the middle east any idea? 

Sorry folks for all the questions.

I am in love with the sumo and thinking of a blue as I have a few watches in black dial.

Any suggestions are most welcome.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> The bluemo is model number sbdc003 right?
> Is 479.30 a good price for it from ibuyjp? How is the delivery of this store to the middle east any idea?
> 
> Sorry folks for all the questions.
> ...


Yes, the blue is SBDC003. It looks to me like $480 is pretty typical for brand new, and I haven't seen much if any price difference between the blue and the black. I don't personally have experience with ibuyjp, so I can't comment on them.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> The bluemo is model number sbdc003 right?
> Is 479.30 a good price for it from ibuyjp? How is the delivery of this store to the middle east any idea?
> 
> Sorry folks for all the questions.
> ...


That price seems ok if shipping is included. The usual 3 JDM favorites here are Higuchi, Seiya, and Chino. There are also various sellers on Rakuten that all seem to have similar prices, and there is also Long Island Watch in the US for $500 + free shipping CONUS, but out of stock right now (Marc said they expect to have them within a month or two).


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Higuchi and Chino are authorized dealers, fwiw


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

My sumo is running about 50 sec. slow per day. Any suggestions?


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

HelmetHead said:


> My sumo is running about 50 sec. slow per day. Any suggestions?


Is it brand new? Probably needs regulation


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Is it brand new? Probably needs regulation


That's what I thought, but how do I go about getting that done?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

HelmetHead said:


> That's what I thought, but how do I go about getting that done?


It is possible to do it yourself, but with that kind of time difference, you might need professional service. See above in this thread for my attempt to regulate my Sumo after I dropped it.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)

My new blue Sumo. I have had a black Sumo before but it got sold to help fund my MM300.


----------



## Shin Ryoku (Sep 7, 2014)

I just bought my Sumo on the sale board of this forum. Came with Yobokies sapphire and a bracelet with MM300 clasp, but I prefer it on a Nato:
































































Man I love this watch.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I'm with you on that Shin Ryoku, I *love* the look/feel my black Sumo on a nato/zulu. I don't have a solid black nato... your pic makes me want to order one. Looks awesome!


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

Well I'm back in club Sumo at last. Thanks ibuyjp!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Adman said:


> Well I'm back in club Sumo at last. Thanks ibuyjp!


That's a great shot--that's like the perfect dressy diver situation!


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

jbg7474 said:


> That's a great shot--that's like the perfect dressy diver situation!


LOL. Thanks mate. Believe it or not, its actually not posed for a forum shot. I really am drinking wine at 12.41 at night after having a big argument with the Mrs. Not gonna sit around the house being ignored all night so I walked out and went to the pub. Just happened to be wearing my brand new Sumo I received today.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Adman said:


> LOL. Thanks mate. Believe it or not, its actually not posed for a forum shot. I really am drinking wine at 12.41 at night after having a big argument with the Mrs. Not gonna sit around the house being ignored all night so I walked out and went to the pub. Just happened to be wearing my brand new Sumo I received today.


Haha, I think I'm going to be in the same position when my black Sumo arrives today from Higuchi. When the PayPal app screwed me over by using a different funding source than what I had actually selected (it picked my joint credit card with my wife lol), she had some choice words for me when she saw the transaction. I'm sure there will be more choice words when she sees the thing on my wrist.

So here's to good wine and beautiful watches. Hope you were able to smooth things over though.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Yeah, even though I bought my wife a watch first, and even though she said she didn't care what I did with my watches and I funded it exclusively with watch sales, I still got the "that's money you could have spent on the family" speech when my Sumo arrived. As if I never spend any money in the family. I take this as evidence that the Sumo looks more expensive than it is! Relax, dudes, she'll get over it.


----------



## cpietras (Aug 17, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Yeah, even though I bought my wife a watch first, and even though she said she didn't care what I did with my watches and I funded it exclusively with watch sales, I still got the "that's money you could have spent on the family" speech when my Sumo arrived. As if I never spend any money in the family. I take this as evidence that the Sumo looks more expensive than it is! Relax, dudes, she'll get over it.


Man I thought it was just my wife. Is this what I have to look foward to after I get mine?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

cpietras said:


> Man I thought it was just my wife. Is this what I have to look foward to after I get mine?


Haha probably.

I believe I read it on WUS: "It's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for approval."


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

rawrfische said:


> "It's easier to ask for forgiveness than to ask for approval."


Am I the only member of the "Dont have to ask for permission nor forgiveness" club?


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Am I the only member of the "Dont have to ask for permission nor forgiveness" club?


Nope! :-d


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

After a night of anticipation, I opened my precious box from Higuchi this morning.










After a bit of unboxing, it was love at first sight.










If I never resize another pin and collar bracelet, it'll be too soon!










Gratuitous wrist shot, finally joining the Sumo crowd.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Very nice! I just added another to go with my black one....


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Finally picked up my black sumo from Amazon jp. Delivered to my door same day.

One hell of a watch. The detail is outstanding.

Really can't justify more expensive dive watches when holding this in my hand. Just superb.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

They are great! Very accurate too! Both my orange and black have been < -2.0 per day


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

I will say the fit and finish on the BFK is also extremely good!


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Here's a black and white shot of my Blumo on leather. Curved lugs, hidden bezel, and that signed crown. All the qualities I love about this watch.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Froggo (Nov 3, 2013)

alpharon said:


> Here's a black and white shot of my Blumo on leather. Curved lugs, hidden bezel, and that signed crown. All the qualities I love about this watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats a great shot! Definitely shows off the stealth profile. Could you do a frontal shot too? Id like to see how that 22/24mm strap looks in proportion.


----------



## Adman (May 11, 2010)

For all those who always wanted to see a Sumo at the wheel of a Suzuki Swift sport.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


>


Wrong watch.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


>


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

Lol look at my previous post


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

#doingitright


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The lug gap just absolutely kills it for me on anything but the factory bracelet. The Sumo looks ridiculous with a 1/4" of arm and hair between the lugs.


----------



## alpharon (Jun 24, 2013)

Froggo said:


> Thats a great shot! Definitely shows off the stealth profile. Could you do a frontal shot too? Id like to see how that 22/24mm strap looks in proportion.


Here's a wrist shot from this morning.


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

You did the right thing by having your Sumo on the blue leather strap with white threads. They look GREAT! :-!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Howa said:


> The lug gap just absolutely kills it for me on anything but the factory bracelet. The Sumo looks ridiculous with a 1/4" of arm and hair between the lugs.


Luckily for me, I don't really have arm hair! |>

On a serious note, I managed to file down the end links from a 22mm SRP427 bracelet and fit it onto my Sumo over the weekend. The proportions and even the bracelet looked decent. The thing that killed it for me was the costume jewelry jingling coming from the hollow end links and cheap Seiko 5 clasp. Ugh! I also had to file down a little of the first link so it wouldn't scratch the lugs. In the end, I went back to the stock bracelet to enjoy the relative silence when I move my arm.

I have a 22mm Marinemaster clone strap coming in from WJean probably next week. It looks chunky enough to cover some of the lug gap, but we'll see. I tried a thick Bonetto Cinturini strap not too long ago and actually liked it. I just didn't like the feel of "natural Italian Rubber" since it makes my wrist sweat.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Howa said:


> The lug gap just absolutely kills it for me on anything but the factory bracelet. The Sumo looks ridiculous with a 1/4" of arm and hair between the lugs.


NATO or Zulu strap will fix that problem for you.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Foxman2k said:


> Lol look at my previous post


Still doesn't answer why you then posted the wrong watch.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just order a 20mm Marinemaster clone strap coming in from WJean, hope feels right on the sumo and in my wrist.


----------



## jukeboxhero (Oct 5, 2014)

received my black sumo 8 days ago
absolutely love it
my favorite watch at the moment
i am so happy


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

I just joined the club today!


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

84gt350 said:


> I just joined the club today!


Welcome. 
You will love the Sumo, a great watch for the price.

Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## 84gt350 (Jun 3, 2012)

speed200 said:


> Welcome.
> You will love the Sumo, a great watch for the price.
> 
> Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


Thanks! When I read that the orange dial was going to be discontinued, I figured I'd give it a go while I can. I'm definitely pleased with it. I can see a blumo possibly in my future.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

What's the dial diameter and what's the strap width on a bluemo


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Not sure about the dial but the lug width is 20mm

"I'm just a hobo"


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm also not sure about the dial size, but it's a little bigger than the dial on the monster. The outer dimension of the bezel is pretty close to 42mm, and the bezel is a little less wide than the monster bezel. So the dial looks bigger.


----------



## mplim (Jun 30, 2014)

yeah.. it's real and I have been wearing it everyday since I brought it at the Bangkok airport last Friday.... at USD1k... it's not cheap but it's less than one-tenth of the Rolex Yachtmaster and they both look alike..... I must say this is a quality watch though a tag heavy. The 6R15 movement is dead accurate and I only lose than 4 sec/day.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

*Warning: Mod content ahead!* Sumo purists, please look away (and put away the pitchforks).

I really love the Sumo design, but I always felt that the bold Nascar bezel distracted too much from what I consider a beautiful dial. Also, on the third day of owning my Sumo, I somehow managed to scratch the hardlex right by the 4th hour marker. Maybe it was my kids constantly dragging me by the arm, or maybe I was just clumsy. But either way, ouch!

So today, the mailman made me really happy. Yay!










Forgive me Cult of Sumo, for what I am about to do...










6R15 says hello! (I've always wanted to use that phrase that on WUS)










Yobokies dome is in. Gotta love the blue AR.










Bonus perk: I got to align the stupid bezel insert with the dial and chapter ring. Lol @ Seiko assembly robots.










Gratuitous AR shot. I love it!










Please don't hurt me, fellow Sumo lovers!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I personally prefer the fat font on the insert, but to each his own! Nice job on the mod. Was it hard to get the crystal out and replaced? Thanks for the great pictures too!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Haha yea, I've had a love hate relationship with the bezel. It's out today, but might be back next week.

Pooping out and replacing the crystal was pretty straight forward once the movement was out. You'll just need hollow dies for your press and it's better to take off the bezel beforehand. I used a cheap press off Amazon and it worked well enough.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Ha ha ha, pooping.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

He said "pooping".


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

It was Swype, I swear!


----------



## jukeboxhero (Oct 5, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> *Warning: Mod content ahead!* Sumo purists, please look away (and put away the pitchforks).
> 
> I really love the Sumo design, but I always felt that the bold Nascar bezel distracted too much from what I consider a beautiful dial. Also, on the third day of owning my Sumo, I somehow managed to scratch the hardlex right by the 4th hour marker. Maybe it was my kids constantly dragging me by the arm, or maybe I was just clumsy. But either way, ouch!
> 
> ...


very nice post and beautiful work
enjoy your watch


----------



## phlabrooy (Dec 25, 2011)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Sumo & SSC, ready for the weekend b-)
> 
> View attachment 1646490


Hi,

Is there very much difference in size between these 2 ? Any side-by-side pics would be fantastic.

Edit: Never mind, I found what I was looking for. Must have missed it before.









(Your pic from earlier)

Just what I needed !

Thanks !

Regards,


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just got today wjean MM300 rubber to the Sumo. 
Now it's more lightweight.




























Enviado do meu GT-I9300 através de Tapatalk


----------



## Scaramanga74 (Aug 11, 2014)

Hi guys. I really need your input now.

How about a sumo on a pretty flat 170mm (6.8") wrist?

I wear my Tudor Pelagos without problems and it looks really great. 

Will the Sumo work for me also?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Scaramanga74 said:


> Hi guys. I really need your input now.
> 
> How about a sumo on a pretty flat 170mm (6.8") wrist?
> 
> ...


Works on mine, which is flat but smaller than yours. Go for it.


----------



## Scaramanga74 (Aug 11, 2014)

LeopardBear said:


> Works on mine, which is flat but smaller than yours. Go for it.


Thanx! Got some pictures?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Scaramanga74 said:


> Thanx! Got some pictures?


I can get one for you, sure. Pardon the bad lighting in my bathroom, please. My wrist is about 6.5" fairly flat.


----------



## Scaramanga74 (Aug 11, 2014)

LeopardBear said:


> I can get one for you, sure. Pardon the bad lighting in my bathroom, please. My wrist is about 6.5" fairly flat.


Thanks.

Does not look that big on you. I like the bracelet. Where from?


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

Yobkoies.


----------



## Greek (Dec 7, 2010)

> *Warning: Mod content ahead!* Sumo purists, please look away (and put away the pitchforks).
> 
> I really love the Sumo design, but I always felt that the bold Nascar bezel distracted too much from what I consider a beautiful dial. Also, on the third day of owning my Sumo, I somehow managed to scratch the hardlex right by the 4th hour marker. Maybe it was my kids constantly dragging me by the arm, or maybe I was just clumsy. But either way, ouch!
> 
> ...


Thats awesome *rawrfische*! Could you please describe how did you proceed in removing the bezel, removing the insert from the bezel and glueing the new insert?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Greek said:


> Thats awesome *rawrfische*! Could you please describe how did you proceed in removing the bezel, removing the insert from the bezel and glueing the new insert?


Thank you!

If you look at the Sumo at the top and bottom of the case, that's where the bezel is most exposed. The bezel is actually on very tight and there's almost no gap between the bezel and case as you can see here:










But if you rotate the bezel slowly, you'll find two spots where the bezel is carved out a little and there's a very tiny gap. Mine are at the 5 and 35 positions on the bezel, but yours might be different:










This is where you stick a caseback knife and gently pry your way in. With a bit of work, you should be able to get the caseback knife in there and just pry the bezel off. You might need to work both sides simultaneously, but I didn't have to.

With the bezel off, use the caseback knife to stab in between the bezel and insert. Just work your way around slowly and keep stabbing so you can cut the glue. Don't try to pry off the insert. It'll come off by itself once you cut through all the glue.

To glue the new insert, I rubbed off all the old glue, applied rubber cement to the bezel, pressed the insert down and then put something heavy on top of it for a few minutes. When it's dry, you can just use your fingers to rub away the excess glue. Please note that if you glue the insert on while the bezel is off the watch, you'll need to determine the alignment in advance and maybe mark it with a non permanent felt tip pen.

All that's left is to snap the bezel back in. You might be able to do it by hand, but I used a watch press with a cloth on top of the bezel to protect it.

Anyway, hope that helps. Sorry for the bad, low light pics, as it's already night time here.

/edit

Don't forget to put the click ring back onto the case if it fell out earlier. You can also apply some silicone grease to the bezel gasket if you have some.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I scratched my damn crystal last night.  Its a very small scratch and honestly if someone were to look at it they'd probably never notice it, but I know it's there. Lol.

Thing is, I barely bumped it on the edge of the counter. Damn granite. Haha. Anyway, looks like I may be ordering a new sapphire crystal for it from Yobokies.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

rawrfische said:


> *Warning: Mod content ahead!* Sumo purists, please look away (and put away the pitchforks).
> 
> Yobokies dome is in. Gotta love the blue AR
> 
> ...


rawrfische, is that blue hue visible from all angle, or do you need to tilt it so that you can capture it with the camera? I noticed on my friend's Breitling Super Avenger, it has a really clear sapphire, almost appear crystal-less. It has then became the benchmark for me. Not fair and maybe silly on my part, but I thought the purpose of AR is to have almost zero reflection, to be able to enjoy the dial and hands better. What is your experience with this crystal, and may I ask how much is the crystal and bezel? That seems like the mods I want to do. Many thanks for your help.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

Dear friends, I am planning my year end purchase. 
If all goes well, I will be able to purchase my first 'nicer' piece, at around $500. I know that this topic has been beaten to death, but the contenders are:
1. Seiko Sumo
2. Steinhart something
3. Squale with maxi dial

The strong point of the Swiss two is the higher beat movement, said also easier to regulate. Squale also has an interesting history, a working magnifier, and overall classic piece. Steinhart, I am looking at their Ocean Vintage Military, so that I can wear a homage without people misunderstood me as a Rolex poser.

Sumo wins in term of power reserve, may not be very important to me, as I wear my piece straight in a week, or just sit for weeks on end. Major point for me would be LUME (yes with capital letters  ) and original design. If you have thoughts or experience regarding these three watches, please be so kind as to share (or re-share) your experience.

But my question to you fine folks is, will I pull this watch nicely? I am not very good with words, so I attach a picture of my wrist:



7" around, somewhat flat I guess at the top, what do you think?

Thanks for your kind help.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

jwicaksana said:


> rawrfische, is that blue hue visible from all angle, or do you need to tilt it so that you can capture it with the camera? I noticed on my friend's Breitling Super Avenger, it has a really clear sapphire, almost appear crystal-less. It has then became the benchmark for me. Not fair and maybe silly on my part, but I thought the purpose of AR is to have almost zero reflection, to be able to enjoy the dial and hands better. What is your experience with this crystal, and may I ask how much is the crystal and bezel? That seems like the mods I want to do. Many thanks for your help.


You're correct that you need to tilt the watch at certain angles to capture the blue glare. Most viewing angles are actually very clear, but when you rotate the watch you'll get a blueish glint from the crystal at some angles. The color really serves no purpose other than looks, I think.

All in all, I'm very happy with the crystal. I haven't had to test its scratch resistance (thankfully) but I'm sure it's better than the stock hardlex that I scratched on my third day of owning the Sumo. If I end up getting a Blumo in the future, I might try out the Dagaz one and see how the higher dome looks in person.

Sapphire was $58 and bezel insert was $29 USD. No tax and free shipping.

/edit

I don't have the Steinhart OVM or Squale Maxi, so I'll let another share some thoughts on those watches. Though they look like great pieces and have strong followings. I can say that your 7" wrist should be able to wear a Sumo pretty well. My wrist is flat on top and just under 6.75" and I'm comfortable wearing a Sumo.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jwicaksana said:


> Dear friends, I am planning my year end purchase.
> If all goes well, I will be able to purchase my first 'nicer' piece, at around $500. I know that this topic has been beaten to death, but the contenders are:
> 1. Seiko Sumo
> 2. Steinhart something
> ...


This tread is the 'Official' Sumo thread so my answer is Sumo!!!

Haha in all I think if you get any of the three you will be happy with the purchase. But out of the three the Steinhart has very straight lugs and the Sumo and Squale have rounder which hug the wrist better.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i decided to get the "old" sumo SBDC001or 3 if i can rock it. can the sumo's huge case fit a 6.5" wrist with a flat top? or will it be too big? the curved lugs make it more wearable than its 44mm size?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

JR1 said:


> i decided to get the "old" sumo SBDC001or 3 if i can rock it. can the sumo's huge case fit a 6.5" wrist with a flat top? or will it be too big? the curved lugs make it more wearable than its 44mm size?


I think it wears smaller than the 44mm case would suggest. However, 6.5 is pretty small and think it would just be a personal decision if it were too big. Some people like to have big watches, others not so much. Here is mine on my 7.5 inch wrist.


----------



## jwicaksana (Jul 12, 2011)

DirtyHarrie said:


> This tread is the 'Official' Sumo thread so my answer is Sumo!!!
> 
> Haha in all I think if you get any of the three you will be happy with the purchase. But out of the three the Steinhart has very straight lugs and the Sumo and Squale have rounder which hug the wrist better.


Huh, not the best place to ask for advice is it. :-d
Interesting points about the lug shape. Any thoughts on lume and finishing?
Thanks mate.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

jwicaksana said:


> Huh, not the best place to ask for advice is it. :-d
> Interesting points about the lug shape. Any thoughts on lume and finishing?
> Thanks mate.


In those 191 pages of thread there are many pictures with the lume and the finishing is what you can see.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sumo vs granite countertop. I really hate the first scratch. You can see it pretty clearly by the 5 marker in the bezel. The insert also is a bit scratched. Fortunately, you can really only see it if you're looking for it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

jwicaksana said:


> Huh, not the best place to ask for advice is it. :-d
> Interesting points about the lug shape. Any thoughts on lume and finishing?
> Thanks mate.


I've handled the Sumo and Steinhart on person but not the Squale.

Both the Sumo and Steinhart have an excellent quality finish. The Sumo is a little more dressy then the Steinhart because of the polished accents on the case and the Stein being all brushed.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Sumo vs granite countertop. I really hate the first scratch. You can see it pretty clearly by the 5 marker in the bezel. The insert also is a bit scratched. Fortunately, you can really only see it if you're looking for it.


ouch, I can feel that gouged hardlex in my heart. I've had a few close calls like that with my monster, but the raised bezel likely saved the day. Fairly small and unobtrusive locations though (they add character? lol), but seems you're on your way to a sapphire upgrade.



jwicaksana said:


> Dear friends, I am planning my year end purchase.
> If all goes well, I will be able to purchase my first 'nicer' piece, at around $500. I know that this topic has been beaten to death, but the contenders are:
> 1. Seiko Sumo
> 2. Steinhart something
> ...


I've never handled the Squale or OVM, but I researched them to death before deciding on a sumo. Both are excellent sub hommages, but if it's lume and finish you are after the sumo wins by a fairly wide margin. Personally I don't like sub hommages (and lay people tend to think hommage = knock off), so that was another point for the sumo. The lower beat movements also tend to require less service, but the standard ETA movements are easier to service.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> ouch, I can feel that gouged hardlex in my heart. I've had a few close calls like that with my monster, but the raised bezel likely saved the day. Fairly small and unobtrusive locations though (they add character? lol), but seems you're on your way to a sapphire upgrade.
> /QUOTE]
> Yeah, it's not too noticeable, so I'll probably let it ride for a while. Maybe sapphire next year.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jwicaksana said:


> Dear friends, I am planning my year end purchase.
> If all goes well, I will be able to purchase my first 'nicer' piece, at around $500. I know that this topic has been beaten to death, but the contenders are:
> 1. Seiko Sumo
> 2. Steinhart something
> ...


i've had a steinhart OVM, i've handled a squale, and i own a sumo.
actually, i sold the steinhart off to get a sumo.

in terms of comfort, the squale would be it as it very closely duplicates the dimensions of the sub.
next up would be the sumo.
and finally the steinhart.

but i didnt want a 99% replica / homage of a sub, so the squale was out.
the steinhart meanwhile, was just real plain uncomfortable on the wrist with the bracelet...especially with its very flat case which made the lugs stick out.
not to forget the added weight from its bigger case and also 22mm bracelet which just added more.
i know there are those out there who say the steinhart is good value for money, but thats just it - 'good value'...then again so too is the sumo.

so there u have it, the sumo...while it may not be as comfortable as the squale...its definitely better than the steinhart.
while still being a very good value, and with unique looks.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Lord have mercy. Or perhaps better put, Mercy Kwanon!

Pulled trigger on Orange Sumo, before they're all gone.


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

Hi, this would be a Real Great Sumo If this f... Red "limited Edition" would be on the case back insted on the dial. This really kills any esthetic Look, like at all other limited sumos before. Sorry guys, just my opinion. Otherwise it Looks really beautyful!
cheers 
TSC


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Yah that "limited edition" on the dial is a little gaudy. I suppose in its intended market, the social impression of the wearer means more than it does in other markets.... so its printed there.

Ya know... if its a limited edition, for those who would know, already DO know. Those who don't, won't understand anyway. Its like Leica camera, they need not print "limited edition" on anything, because most folks have never heard of Leica, and those who have already know that Leica is le plus d'ultra. Then again, Leica does imprint LE on some of their consumer grade items for the nouveau-riche set.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

jwicaksana said:


> Dear friends, I am planning my year end purchase.
> 
> 1. Seiko Sumo
> 2. Steinhart something
> ...


I've got two 6R15's. Both tended to run fast for up to two weeks, then slowed to within 6sec per day....one runs about +6, and the other runs +2. The +6 can be slowed by position to overcorrect, and run past zero to plus six again, over and over without resetting. Similarly the +2 can be gotten right back to zero or -2 by positional storage. At any rate, thats splendid performance from a tick-tock watch with mechanical regulation.

LUME, can you say LumiBrite ? The only thing that goes beyond is self illuminating lumes, such as tritium and other low radiation energy for the lume. I would say LumiBrite beats every SuperLuminova, except C3 which is about the same as LumiBrite, although Lumibrite still has a very slight edge.


----------



## TIMEX SOCIAL CLUB (Feb 20, 2008)

I just can agree! These are quite logical explanations, even it doesn't make it nicer:-(


----------



## m92110 (Feb 24, 2011)

*MOD Sumo*


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

m92110 said:


> *MOD Sumo*
> 
> View attachment 1916666
> 
> ...


I actually like that a lot. It's nice that the lume matches, that's often overlooked


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

crazy lume at 3PM. joining the club with my new "old" sumo.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

How on earth do I resize my seiko sumo braclet.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

i was on the same boat a couple of hours ago. before that, i haven't resized a pin and collar bracelet yet. i googled it, studied the diagrams and resized mine using a paperclip to force the pin out, and 2 .5 pens to put back the pin and collars.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> How on earth do I resize my seiko sumo braclet.


It helps a lot to have some tools. You can get a terrible set of tools on Amazon that will still make the job a lot easier for about $13. The pin and collar system is a pain, but it does do its intended job very well.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

I have the tools but the collar doesn't stay in place. The link of pmwf site didn't open so I was not able to use that too.

Removing the pin was easy using the tool but keeping the collar in place while putting it back was a pain. 

I used the pointed end of a spring bar at an angle to keep the collar in place while I firmly out the pin back in. Got it done on both ends finally. 

It is a pain for sure. But once the job is over the pain seemed sweet. 

Now time to enjoy the bluemo I just received today morning. Pics soon.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> It helps a lot to have some tools. You can get a terrible set of tools on Amazon that will still make the job a lot easier for about $13. The pin and collar system is a pain, but it does do its intended job very well.


i have bracelet sizing tools but i seem to have misplaced them i can't wait to wear my sumo. i did a pretty good job if i may say so myself no scratches bracelet is secure.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Received and resized yesterday. 
Out Today.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> Received and resized yesterday.
> Out Today.


Where did ya buy it from? Any alignment issues?


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Just ordered one straight from Japan.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

jalcon said:


> Where did ya buy it from? Any alignment issues?


No alignment issues at all. I bought it from higuchi.

Watch is absolutely perfect and keeps time to +/-0 seconds.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

asrar.merchant said:


> No alignment issues at all. I bought it from higuchi.
> 
> Watch is absolutely perfect and keeps time to +/-0 seconds.


When ordering from Higuchi, did you click "Click Here For Online-Secure Orderform(Credit card)" and order that way, or did you do the "request form" thing.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Just a friendly suggestion, a lot of these questions can be taken to PM. Not fun when my phones going off constantly with alerts and its all conversation. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Just a friendly suggestion, a lot of these questions can be taken to PM. Not fun when my phones going off constantly with alerts and its all conversation. I'm sure I'm not the only one that feels this way.


It's an official Sumo thread, anything and everything Sumo related...which is exactly what is going on here. Some of the questions I asked might help future Sumo purchasers as well as myself.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

jalcon said:


> When ordering from Higuchi, did you click "Click Here For Online-Secure Orderform(Credit card)" and order that way, or did you do the "request form" thing.


I did the request form thing.

I never emailed asking about alignment or requesting it.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jalcon said:


> It's an official Sumo thread, anything and everything Sumo related...which is exactly what is going on here. Some of the questions I asked might help future Sumo purchasers as well as myself.


What's going on is that you're asking the same questions in two threads. I'll chalk it up as a rookie mistake.










But I digress, no use in arguing with someone who obviously lacks common sense.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

Recently acquired. Great piece.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

^Yay I'm screenshotted!

Joking aside, why do you have notifications turned on for subscribed topics? I've subscribed to quite a few topics on WUS (and other forums), but notifications got turned off long ago. I just want to see new replies in my feed when I feel like opening Tapatalk. Not when I'm sleeping, working or doing non-forum related activities.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> What's going on is that you're asking the same questions in two threads. I'll chalk it up as a rookie mistake.


No mistake. Did it on purpose. Honestly, I can't imagine having notifications turned on for every reply in a thread as active as this one. Lmao.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> What's going on is that you're asking the same questions in two threads. I'll chalk it up as a rookie mistake.
> 
> But I digress, no use in arguing with someone who obviously lacks common sense.


That was a bit of a douche response...

At first I kinda agreed with you but after the rude response I no longer do.

Politeness goes a long way.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Going to order the Sumo from Higuchi any day now. It seems every day I wait, the better off I am as the Yen keeps getting weaker, lol.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Orange Sumo showed up today from Seiya. Got from Tokyo to my door in three days flat. Ordered Sunday night, fairly late USA time. Arrived early AM Thursday. Considering Monday was a natl. holiday in Japan... that is not bad at all. No duty, no nothin. Just a watch with the right box and papers as they ought to be, perfectly aligned, and ... well..... I'm a happy camper!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

I finally gave in......I've got a Black Sumo and an Orange Sumo on the way from Ian at ibuy.jp I owned all 3 Sumo's at one point but sold them off to fund a MM300, which I quickly tired of and sold off. I've missed that black Sumo, the most, absolutely stunning watch for the money. I bought these new for less than the price of used on the forums. It's a great time to buy. I got the orange because they've been discontinued and I was afraid I'd kick myself 2 years down the road for not getting one while I could, and at a fantastic price. Should be here in a few days, I'll post up some pics.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Officially confused as hell with ordering from Higuchi. It's 46000 Yen which is equal to about 400 USD. Awesome. However I asked Higuchi what I should PayPal him and he told me it would be $460 USD. What gives? Am I missing something?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Agreed, for the price, the black Sumo is stunning. Same feeling on the Orange (I've got a black already). And, I sort of like the orange faces, have an SKX011j getting new hands, crystal and chapter ring right now. My opinion, but the orange Sumo is the best looking orange face on planet earth, so I pretty much had to get one.

On the Orange Sumo and SKX, I think Seiko, as much as I like 'em, I think Seiko missed the boat on one little detail. Keeping the hands and outlines of the indices the same color. The SKX has gold hands, and (nice) black outlines on the indices. The Sumo... great black hands, and silver outlines. When you hold the Sumo just right, the outlines will look dark, or black, and that improves the overall look. But, when you don't hold it just right, the silver outlines get lost in the lume, and it looks more or less like a bunch of lume dots on the face with no outlines. I'd gladly give up the bling bling silver and just have orange face with black outlines along with black hands. The little silver accents on the hands are ok though.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)

.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Officially confused as hell with ordering from Higuchi. It's 46000 Yen which is equal to about 400 USD. Awesome. However I asked Higuchi what I should PayPal him and he told me it would be $460 USD. What gives? Am I missing something?


yup that's a huge $60 discrepancy, around 15%. do point out that the dollar yen exchange rate is closer to $1=¥115 than the $1=¥100 he's giving you.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

CharlieBandroid said:


> When you hold the Sumo just right, the outlines will look dark, or black, and that improves the overall look. But, when you don't hold it just right, the silver outlines get lost in the lume, and it looks more or less like a bunch of lume dots on the face with no outlines. I'd gladly give up the bling bling silver and just have orange face with black outlines along with black hands. The little silver accents on the hands are ok though.


Agree totally........if the lume dots were outlined in black like the hands are then this bad boy would POP against the orange face, it would improve it big-time in my opinion.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

> Dear Sir,
> Thank you for request at higuchi-inc.com
> It is available now
> The cost is 460USD
> ...





> Thank you. It seems 46000 Yen converts to right around $400 USD. I was alittle surprised it was quoted at $460 USD. Am I missing something? Thanks again!





> Dear Sir,
> you can pay
> 46000YEN/amount in YEN,
> 
> use paypal rate please


Am I an idiot something bc I am so confused lol?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Am I an idiot something bc I am so confused lol?


he must have given you the old strong yen which was $1=¥100. now d yen is weakening at $1=¥115. that's a 15% discrepancy so please ask him for a reasonable rate.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Am I an idiot something bc I am so confused lol?


he must have given you the old strong yen which was $1=¥100. now d yen is weakening at $1=¥115. that's a 15% discrepancy so please ask him for a reasonable rate. he's probably the one confused with the current exchange rate.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Am I an idiot something bc I am so confused lol?


Not at all, Higuchi told me the same thing.

I believe he had a set price like what the other sellers have in USD and just goes by that regardless of the exchange, Seiya and Chino have not updated their prices to reflect the exchange rate either. It's also possible this is to offset the seller paypal fees, he has both a retail and online business to run after all and some margin is required.

I have heard it's also possible to get better deals with the big 3 through haggling for the "best" price. Higuchi already offers the best price and is willing to check for alignment, so as a courtesy I would not try to ask for a deeper discount. Depending on how my purchase goes, I'm more than likely to be a returning customer for a SARB065 and/or shogun.

BTW I'm in Canada so a USD price does nothing for me, our dollar is weak and I have to go through currency conversion anyway. Feeling a little jealous of all you in the US, the sumo will set me back $480 CAD according to paypal.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Thanks guys. I think he was just unknowingly using an old rate like you said. All is good now. Thanks!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Not at all, Higuchi told me the same thing.
> 
> I believe he had a set price like what the other sellers have in USD and just goes by that regardless of the exchange, Seiya and Chino have not updated their prices to reflect the exchange rate either. It's also possible this is to offset the seller paypal fees, he has both a retail and online business to run after all and some margin is required.
> 
> ...


oh i see. he capped tye exchange rate favorable to him. i think d $=¥ rate if 1=100 was around that rate d first quarter of the year but now the yen is falling. he should just price his wares accordingly and give a straightforward exchange rate to minimize miscommunication and disgruntled customers.


----------



## maxxevv (Sep 10, 2014)

He seems to quote in terms of Japanese Yen, then converts to whatever currency for buyer convenience. 

Just pay him accordingly in Japanese Yen without conversion. It will save everybody a lot of misunderstanding. Credit Cards, Paypal , TT all allow you to do that.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Is it me or does paypal tend to have some pretty crap exchange rates? Whenever I make a purchase needing to be converted to US, Euro or Yen the paypal price is normally much higher than the exchange rate for the day. Nevertheless, i find myself going with paypal as opposed to credit card, for the extra protection.


----------



## WatchNRolla (Feb 4, 2014)




----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

OK, I'm super tempted to finally pull the trigger, it's getting hard to resist with the falling yen. I tried hard, I wanted to wait for some special occasion, promotion at work or something to justify a new watch purchase, but I've had the sumo on my mind for good 7 months and my interest hasn't waned. This will be my most expensive watch purchase so I've been researching it and going back and forth with myself if I should buy it; My OM is perfect and it's super accurate, but the sumo's shape, finish. and color is calling to me!



joey79 said:


> Is it me or does paypal tend to have some pretty crap exchange rates? Whenever I make a purchase needing to be converted to US, Euro or Yen the paypal price is normally much higher than the exchange rate for the day. Nevertheless, i find myself going with paypal as opposed to credit card, for the extra protection.


They tack on a 2.5% conversion fee, but I've found it to be quite a bit more than that - around 4.5%. I agree the benefits outweigh the costs, even though paypal must be making a killing.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Just pulled the trigger myself. I didn't think the fees were horrible. The conversion to USD from 46000YEN was like 400.XX....paypal ended up taking out like 410. So...ten extra bucks. Still a great price..


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

jalcon said:


> Just pulled the trigger myself. I didn't think the fees were horrible. The conversion to USD from 46000YEN was like 400.XX....paypal ended up taking out like 410. So...ten extra bucks. Still a great price..


$410 wow! How? Did you bring up the conversion rate to one of the Japanese ADs? Or did you first convert to JPY through PayPal and then offer to pay in JPY?


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> $410 wow! How? Did you bring up the conversion rate to one of the Japanese ADs? Or did you first convert to JPY through PayPal and then offer to pay in JPY?


All I did is put 46000 into the amount, and chose JYP.

Sent it..

It took 410.XX USD from my account..


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> All I did is put 46000 into the amount, and chose JYP.
> 
> Sent it..
> 
> It took 410.XX USD from my account..


congrats! $410 is way better than $460 you save fifty bucks., which you can use to buy accessories for the sumo.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

JR1 said:


> congrats! $410 is way better than $460 you save fifty bucks., which you can use to buy accessories for the sumo.


After market bracelet, ASAP

Got the wjean president for mine, hasn't left the bracelet since I got it July. This Sumo will never have the stock bracelet on ever again.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> After market bracelet, ASAP
> 
> Got the wjean president for mine, hasn't left the bracelet since I got it July. This Sumo will never have the stock bracelet on ever again.


i like the stock bracelet but the clasps is underwhelming. also, thinking of a sapphire upgrade as i am a desk diver. no actually diving for me so resiliency towards scratches has more value than shatter resistance.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

JR1 said:


> congrats! $410 is way better than $460 you save fifty bucks., which you can use to buy accessories for the sumo.


I agree. I paid $440 USD earlier this year. I think it's a good time for you guys in the US to take advantage of the strong dollar. Unfortunately for me the Aussie dollar is in decline.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah. Sapphire crystal would be nice. Honestly, I'll prob wait until I scratch the factory crystal.


----------



## nsx_23 (Jul 8, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> After market bracelet, ASAP
> 
> Got the wjean president for mine, hasn't left the bracelet since I got it July. This Sumo will never have the stock bracelet on ever again.


Which ones fit the later sumos with the different lugs?


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

nsx_23 said:


> Which ones fit the later sumos with the different lugs?


I'm not 100% positive. It varies from brand to Sumo. Personally with mine one end link JUST slid into the lugs and the other needed a little filing. I used a metal nail file and it was perfect to take of the very little I needed to remove.

That's my experience with the wjean pres, but I'm not sure how the other brands and bracelet styles fair.

Sorry I couldn't be more help.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Lug fitment - by accounts here on the forum - seems to vary, and this is a Seiko thing, not a strap thing, also by reports here. I know a drop in part would be nice, but.... the fitting is pretty easy. I held mine to 800g sandpaper laid on a really flat surface. I like the nail file thing (be easy to lay file flat and swipe the endlink across it, like I did with the sandpaper). My links went half way in and stopped. So it appears there's some slight taper to either the links or lugs. It took 5 minutes to correct... and... get a really nice tight fit. Took me longer to type this than do it!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, $410 new! I paid $430 for a good condition used black Sumo just a few months ago, and thought it was a fair price at the time.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Wow, $410 new! I paid $430 for a good condition used black Sumo just a few months ago, and thought it was a fair price at the time.


you can get them for around ¥39K in japan net, less 5% visa and less 8% tourist refund. roughly $340 now. lucky japs.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)




----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

There is nothing i can say here that has not been said before regarding the Sumo,however i can add the following........
I recently sold two Oris TT1s on this forum,i had already thought they were my fav watch.The Sumo stands very well against the Oris,in fact the dial is much clearer on the Sumo,is more comfortable,and is equally as well made.Yes the Oris has sapphire and 300 mtr but overall my nod goes to the Sumo.The trump card is the power reserve,exquisite, unique design ,all in house built,and superb lume,oh yes and amazing value.....Just bought the blue and black and they are keepers......astonishing watches.Pictures dont do them justice.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

A few more, one showing the silver ringed indices, that I would like better (for the overall image of the watch) if they were black. But in most lighting they're dark, not bright.... and the Sumo remains, to me, the nicest looking organge dial on the market, bar none.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I just received Seiko Sumo SBDC001.

I was somewhat worried that it would be too big for my 6.3" wrist, but I'm glad Sumo works out great for me!

A hurray for small wristed folks!

It is a gorgeous watch. I'll clean out my other divers and add a Tuna soon.


----------



## kyleman (Jan 31, 2012)

JR1 said:


> i like the stock bracelet but the clasps is underwhelming. also, thinking of a sapphire upgrade as i am a desk diver. no actually diving for me so resiliency towards scratches has more value than shatter resistance.


Try swapping out the sumo clasp in favor of a ratcheting mm300 clasp. I think it's a big improvement.

Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

I've heard many people go this route, definitely a good call 👍


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

kyleman said:


> Try swapping out the sumo clasp in favor of a ratcheting mm300 clasp. I think it's a big improvement.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


yes somewhere along the road, i plan on making the switch. beyond the clasp, i like everything about the sumo i like the maxi dial and fat fonts.

the switch to sapphire glass will yield no noticeable cosmetic difference but will keep the glass blemish free.


----------



## LeopardBear (Aug 7, 2013)

kyleman said:


> Try swapping out the sumo clasp in favor of a ratcheting mm300 clasp. I think it's a big improvement.
> 
> Sent from my KFJWI using Tapatalk HD


Isn't the MM300 clasp like $100 on its own?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JR1 said:


> the switch to sapphire glass will yield no noticeable cosmetic difference but will keep the glass blemish free.


Not necessarily true. The aftermarket sapphire glass options are more domed than stock. 


LeopardBear said:


> Isn't the MM300 clasp like $100 on its own?


Yes, and in my opinion not worth the cost unless you're adamant on keeping the stock bracelet. For the same price range, one can purchase an aftermarket bracelet with a new clasp included of course. YMMV


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Not necessarily true. The aftermarket sapphire glass options are more domed than stock.
> 
> Yes, and in my opinion not worth the cost unless you're adamant on keeping the stock bracelet. For the same price range, one can purchase an aftermarket bracelet with a new clasp included of course. YMMV


i thought that sapphire are usually flatter than hardlex, plexi? i think the sumo looks better with flat glass than domed.

you got a point. an aftermarket bracelet with clasp is a nice alternative if the MM clasp indeed cost that much.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

JR1 said:


> i thought that sapphire are usually flatter than hardlex, plexi? i think the sumo looks better with flat glass than domed.
> 
> you got a point. an aftermarket bracelet with clasp is a nice alternative if the MM clasp indeed cost that much.


The sapphire crystals available are domed. Yobokies has a slight dome that's close to the stock crystal, and Dagaz has a higher domed crystal. Both look really nice, just comes down to personal preference on which one to go with.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-sapphire-dagaz-vs-yobokies-843290.html


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JR1 said:


> i thought that sapphire are usually flatter than hardlex, plexi? i think the sumo looks better with flat glass than domed.
> 
> you got a point. an aftermarket bracelet with clasp is a nice alternative if the MM clasp indeed cost that much.


Unless there is another sapphire alternative I'm not aware of, the two available options - Jake's and Harold's are both domed. I personally love dome crystals so it was a no brainer for me.

Some folks prefer to wait until they damage their hardlex to switch out but it's a rather inexpensive mod so I went ahead and swapped it


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

oh i like domed crystals i love my domes, specially on vintage cases. but on a thick dive watch as a sumo, the dome will add more profile. oh well, the added height will be offset by the sapphire's scratch resiliency.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

LeopardBear said:


> Isn't the MM300 clasp like $100 on its own?


Yes, but if you can find the clasp intended for the SNDA59, it's allegedly identical yet MUCH cheaper. Rob at monsterwatches sold them but I'm not sure if he still does (or if he still sells parts), I've made numerous unsuccessful attempts to contact him.


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

holly35 said:


> There is nothing i can say here that has not been said before regarding the Sumo,however i can add the following........
> I recently sold two Oris TT1s on this forum,i had already thought they were my fav watch.The Sumo stands very well against the Oris,in fact the dial is much clearer on the Sumo,is more comfortable,and is equally as well made.Yes the Oris has sapphire and 300 mtr but overall my nod goes to the Sumo.The trump card is the power reserve,exquisite, unique design ,all in house built,and superb lume,oh yes and amazing value.....Just bought the blue and black and they are keepers......astonishing watches.Pictures dont do them justice.


Perhaps i should explain further.....the world of Swiss mechanical watches comprises dozens ,perhaps hundreds of makes, many using exactly the same movements,simply in different branded cases,with a few minor tweaks here and there,however they are for the most part the same.Few can claim to manufacture all the components completely in house......The Sumo can.
Compared to the Oris,yes the Oris has a smoother winding crown,and sweeping seconds hand, but as with most other mechanical watches,it runs out of steam hours faster than the Sumo.For me this is a massive advantage, for the Sumo as i can wear it all weeekend and only a few hours in the evening on week days without it running out of power...unlike the Oris (and most others for that matter)
Yes the Oris has a better quality bracelet with thicker links,but for me just isnt as comfortable.
Yes the Oris is 300 mtr water resistant,against 200 for the Sumo ,but since most dive watches wont see further than the swimming pool this is no big deal.
Yes the Oris has a sapphire crystal,but i found it had much more reflection and the dial was harder to read than the Sumo,..by a big margin......
(i have an old cheap seiko with mineral and it has stood up well to 15 years abuse).Also the crystal on the Sumo is actually protected by the bezel.
The dial on the Sumo is ,in my opinion the clearest,most attractive of any diver...period.
Oh yes,and did i mention the Oris is twice the price of the Sumo (in the UK)
And did i mention that Oris "buy in movements"to put in there watches..(Sellita SW200 in the TT1)..like countless other " Swiss made brands".
This is just an example of why the Sumo is among the finest in house designed ,manufactured and assembled watches in the world......................personally i prefer to have it 100% original,no aftermarket mods or bracelets or swapping clasps etc.This is how its been designed to look by Seiko ,why change it ?
Few watch brands can make this claim today,and along with its unique styling,superb, rugged and accurate movement puts it,in my opinion to the top.................................................regardless of price.If the Sumo was Swiss add about 100% to its price (in the UK) and 275% in the rest of the world market.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

holly35 said:


> Perhaps i should explain further.....the world of Swiss mechanical watches comprises dozens ,perhaps hundreds of makes, many using exactly the same movements,simply in different branded cases,with a few minor tweaks here and there,however they are for the most part the same.Few can claim to manufacture all the components completely in house......The Sumo can.
> Compared to the Oris,yes the Oris has a smoother winding crown,and sweeping seconds hand, but as with most other mechanical watches,it runs out of steam hours faster than the Sumo.For me this is a massive advantage, for the Sumo as i can wear it all weeekend and only a few hours in the evening on week days without it running out of power...unlike the Oris (and most others for that matter)
> Yes the Oris has a better quality bracelet with thicker links,but for me just isnt as comfortable.
> Yes the Oris is 300 mtr water resistant,against 200 for the Sumo ,but since most dive watches wont see further than the swimming pool this is no big deal.
> ...


Some very insightful comments. These are the types of reviews and comments which prove very useful and allow members to make more informed decisions.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The the points made regarding bracelet and crystal on the Sumo: They're easily replaced.

There are several inner AR coated sapphire crystals out there in the market, and many really nice bracelets, many of which rival or exceed those provided by that superlative Swiss Oyster Company.

If you rally gotta have them, a great bracelet will set you back $75, and a crystal installed, about another $100. I bought my Sumos specifically with rubber straps, just to save a little money, knowing I'd change out to a Strapcode bracelet anyway. As for the crystal.... when my original gets all scratched up, I'll change it and not give it a second thought.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Has anyone in the US tried buying a Sumo / Shogun through Rakuten? There are many sellers and some that are highly-rated that offer prices lower than the "big 3"… plus they offer some points which I'm not really sure what they're good for, but I assume it's like a rewards program or something. I'm just wondering if there's a reason I don't hear about people buying there instead of seiya / chino / higuchi.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Pentameter said:


> Has anyone in the US tried buying a Sumo / Shogun through Rakuten? There are many sellers and some that are highly-rated that offer prices lower than the "big 3"&#8230; plus they offer some points which I'm not really sure what they're good for, but I assume it's like a rewards program or something. I'm just wondering if there's a reason I don't hear about people buying there instead of seiya / chino / higuchi.


I've bought both my Sumo and Cocktail Time on Rakuten. Both flawless transactions and for cheaper than the "big 3". Some feel an added sense of security when dealing with them, one is an AD I forget who. It was worth the gamble for me.

Watches arrived to my doorstep in 3-4 days in perfect condition


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Chino is an AD, I think Higuchi is too. Seiya is not, but I like his service the best.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

This thread needs a picture.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

holly35 said:


> Perhaps i should explain further.....the world of Swiss mechanical watches comprises dozens ,perhaps hundreds of makes, many using exactly the same movements,simply in different branded cases,with a few minor tweaks here and there,however they are for the most part the same.Few can claim to manufacture all the components completely in house......The Sumo can.
> Compared to the Oris,yes the Oris has a smoother winding crown,and sweeping seconds hand, but as with most other mechanical watches,it runs out of steam hours faster than the Sumo.For me this is a massive advantage, for the Sumo as i can wear it all weeekend and only a few hours in the evening on week days without it running out of power...unlike the Oris (and most others for that matter)
> Yes the Oris has a better quality bracelet with thicker links,but for me just isnt as comfortable.
> Yes the Oris is 300 mtr water resistant,against 200 for the Sumo ,but since most dive watches wont see further than the swimming pool this is no big deal.
> ...


+100, took the words right out of my mouth. Strongly agree that the watch needs no modifications (Sumo hands look BETTER than MM hands) with one exception: as with the Monster, a Watchadoo, Engineer, or Endmill bracelet actually makes the Sumo look more classically Seiko, and the watch simply deserves a better quality bracelet. No complaints with the stocker, as it no doubt contributes to the very reasonable MSRP, but a great watch is suited to an equally high quality bracelet. And again like the Monster, the pin/collar setup is awkward. My .02, but heartily agree with your excellent and informed post!:-!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

speed200 said:


> Just got today wjean MM300 rubber to the Sumo.
> Now it's more lightweight.
> 
> 
> ...


Do you routinely wear your watch over your sweater?
:-d
Just kidding my man, I can because my arms are the same.
We can't help that we're full of testosterone, can we?:-!
Congrats, you have a great watch there.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Adman said:


> For all those who always wanted to see a Sumo at the wheel of a Suzuki Swift sport.


You complete me.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

What you guys reckon is the best place to purchase from if living in UK. Anyone from UK bought one recently?


----------



## droshi (Sep 25, 2014)

Here's mine:


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Gratuitous wrist shot.


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Sumo working hard on some guacamole.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

amp48 said:


>


I feel I should know this but what bracelet is that? Very nice.


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)

It's an endmill from strapcode


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> I feel I should know this but what bracelet is that? Very nice.


It looks like an Endmill (right?). I'm really diggin that bracelet!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

amp48 said:


> It's an endmill from strapcode


How's the fit on the end links? I have a BOR from Strap Code that I love but the end links are not as flush as I'd like. Options are good.


----------



## Austringer (Sep 14, 2014)

Good morn!


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> How's the fit on the end links? I have a BOR from Strap Code that I love but the end links are not as flush as I'd like. Options are good.


The end links fit quite well. I'm happy with it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

President (end mill) is the best bracelet!


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Some shots of my sumo.. getting bored staying at home.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Scotch and Sumo, Ron Burgundy would be proud.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Just got this the other day. Ignore the date lol. Hadn't set it yet.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

just wondering if anyone has a blumo with yobokies planet ocean bezel?
unfortunately yobokies doesnt have a blue planet ocean bezel...just black and orange.
so curious how either one looks on a blumo.

nevermind.
photoshop to the rescue.
but it still would be better if there were real life pics...


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Everdying said:


> just wondering if anyone has a blumo with yobokies planet ocean bezel?
> unfortunately yobokies doesnt have a blue planet ocean bezel...just black and orange.
> so curious how either one looks on a blumo.
> 
> ...


WOW, holy guacamole! I was not aware there were PO bezels available for the sumo. Either black or orange look amazing, leaning towards the black.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

amp48 said:


>


where is your bezel from?


----------



## amp48 (Jul 20, 2012)

I think I got it from yobokies


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> WOW, holy guacamole! I was not aware there were PO bezels available for the sumo. Either black or orange look amazing, leaning towards the black.


hes had it for sale for quite awhile, just that everybody is infatuated with the regular font bezel that the PO one gets ignored 

both can be found here.
as can be seen the PO bezel also has a nicely raised lume pip...very tempting...

https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-c...7a28-6217-black-po-sumo-available-950770.html


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Everdying said:


> hes had it for sale for quite awhile, just that everybody is infatuated with the regular font bezel that the PO one gets ignored


Haha no kidding! I completely missed that he has a PO style insert for Sumo until you posted about it. Orange on blue would probably clash too much unless you replace the hands, but I think black on blue would look real slick. Argh. Now I'm all conflicted on whether or not I should ask Harold for yet another price quote lol.

Speaking of mixing colors, I think blue on black turned out pretty nice.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> Haha no kidding! I completely missed that he has a PO style insert for Sumo until you posted about it. Orange on blue would probably clash too much unless you replace the hands, but I think black on blue would look real slick. Argh. Now I'm all conflicted on whether or not I should ask Harold for yet another price quote lol.


orange on blue would remind me of the glycine, cept it had a nice shiny blue dial which really matches well.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I stand corrected. That does actually look pretty nice, and the more I stare at your Photoshop, the more natural it looks.

So who will be the first to try it and post pics?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

my only concern with yobokies orange PO bezel would be the shade of it.
his post makes it look very dark / not as shiny, compared to the light breezy orange the original PO is.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Everdying said:


> my only concern with yobokies orange PO bezel would be the shade of it.
> his post makes it look very dark / not as shiny, compared to the light breezy orange the original PO is.


This is my concern as well. Looking at the following thread, looks almost red :https://www.watchuseek.com/f30/fs-custom-sumo-parts-new-ss-chapter-orange-po-bezel-inserts-fr-us$28-883390.html










and 









Granted, it's not a stock sumo dial and the lighting isn't amazing, but the color kills it for me. Maybe the orange sumo would rock it better


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Polished silver chapter ring? Nice!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Thought I'd report on my lastest "Strapcode Sumo endling fitting session"

I picked up an orange Sumo about a week back, and thought it would be nice on a Strapcode "Endmill", which has the nice fitted endlinks.

Previously, I put a Super Engineer II for Sumo on my black dialed one... and of course it needed some tweakage. 

This time around I wanted to examine the fitting issue a little more closely. And as luck would have it, both my Mitutoyo and Etalon calipers were at work. Well, the bracelet was going on, so I proceeded as I could, just based on comparison. Here's what I found:

Both endlinks needed adjustment to fit in either lug.
Each endlink fit differently in either lug.
The 6 o'clock lugs on the Sumo are wider than the 12 o'clock lugs.
Once fit, individually, the 12 o'clock lug would fit in the 6 o'clock position, but not vice versa.
Both lugs on the Sumo appeared slightly "tapered", being smaller close to the case, but this could be a result of polishing at the factory, as the amount of taper is frightfully small.
There appeared to be very slight taper also with the endlinks, as I tried to slide them in backwards and at odd angles, to see how they fit, but again, the amount of "taper" is frightfully small.

I'm not a whiz bang metrologist, but have experience in metal working where the fit of things is very precise. The amount of interferance between the lugs and endlink was really really minute. I didn't measure, so its hard to say, but I did ease the endlinks a bit with 800 grit paper, and keeping the paper fresh it was maybe 20 strokes per edge. I get perturbed at folks who know very little about precision measurement, yet throw out the "thousandth of an inch" phrase. I won't speculate, especially since the fit was uneven, and no instruments were used... but the amount of material taken off was mightly little.

Here's my conclusion - The only real thing I can say for certain, is there was a lot more variation in the lugs on the case, than on the endlinks of the strap, and that the "fitting" of the parts was rather easy, needing only a sheet of 800 grit wet/dry paper, a reasonably flat but very smooth surface (aka, kitchen counter would work in a pinch), some detergent and water to remove the grit between "trial fittings", and a dose of patience. A shot of Bourbon whiskey is optional, for the nerves should that be a problem.

Not a great conclusion, but I think we're seeing just a bit of tolerance overalap, probably on the part of Seiko and Tungchoy/Strapcode both.


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Thought I'd report on my lastest "Strapcode Sumo endling fitting session"
> 
> I picked up an orange Sumo about a week back, and thought it would be nice on a Strapcode "Endmill", which has the nice fitted endlinks.
> 
> ...


Thats why i prefer to stick with the original!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

That's good if you like it! I like the Strapcode's better. 

Folks make a big deal about two things:

Is it the watch, or the bracelet thats "out of spec". Its ... a little of each, mostly the watch I'd say.

Is the extra fitting thats often needed a real pain in the rosette? Its one percent aptitude, and ninety-nine percent attitude.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

holly35 said:


> Thats why i prefer to stick with the original!


I agree. Just add a MM300 or SNDA59 ratcheting clasp and you're good to go. Personally I think the stock bracelet goes really well with the curvy case design and just works, while the SEII and watchadoo styles are better suited to pure tool divers like the Monster.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Sumo came today from Higuchi. Great service all around!


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Since I received Sumo, I've been searching numerous Tuna vs MM300 threads.

I'll probably climb up the Seiko diver ladder soon.

Naturally, SKX007 and SKX013 are to blame!


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

My two Sumo's arrived yesterday......I flipped them before to get the MM300, it was fun for about 3 months, then I flipped it. For the money, Sumo is the best diver Seiko makes. I plan to keep them this time. I had to have a black of course, and since the orange is discontinued and the prices are so favorable right now, I had to go ahead and buy it too. Couple of quick pics tonight.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Howa said:


> My two Sumo's arrived yesterday......I flipped them before to get the MM300, it was fun for about 3 months, then I flipped it. For the money, Sumo is the best diver Seiko makes. I plan to keep them this time. I had to have a black of course, and since the orange is discontinued and the prices are so favorable right now, I had to go ahead and buy it too. Couple of quick pics tonight.


Posts like yours always make me curious. I have a black Sumo and love it. It's the nicest watch I've had, and as a college student and (hopefully) future med student it'll be the nicest watch I have for the foreseeable future :-d . At nearly 10 months of wearing it I still catch myself admiring the case design, lug sweep, bezel recess, I mean this thing just gleams awesomeness. I only have 2 watches in my stable, the black Sumo and a black/blue SSC, and it's difficult giving equal wrist time between the two; more like Sumo during the week and SSC on weekends. I think I'm the type of person who'd have a hard time with any stable of 3+, the others would have a lot of quality time with my nightstand. But back to what makes me curious, you said you flipped your Sumos for a MM300, which you later flipped and reacquired the Sumos. What made you do that? I've heard it on both sides of the fence, "I sold my Sumo after getting a MM300 and never looked back", and then posts like yours. I've been looking at the Shogun, Tuna, and MM300 as the next logical progression in the Seiko line, but I don't see myself ever flipping my Sumo to bridge the gap because it's been such a pleasure to wear every day. The only watches I can see flipping my Sumo for is an Omega SMPc or 2254.50.. I've had a crush on those for quite a while.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Finally decided on the Super President. I had to file one end link down a bit to get it to fit, but no big deal.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jalcon said:


> Sumo came today from Higuchi. Great service all around!


Katsu is a good guy


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

So my new Sumo is like 10-12 seconds fast no matter what position it's in, or even if I'm wearing it, it's still like 12 seconds fast. I know its within specs but I can't help notice alot of people are +/- 15s a week! What gives?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jalcon said:


> So my new Sumo is like 10-12 seconds fast no matter what position it's in, or even if I'm wearing it, it's still like 12 seconds fast. I know its within specs but I can't help notice alot of people are +/- 15s a week! What gives?


It might be slightly magnetized. However, as you mentioned, those numbers are well within spec. Are you consistently 10-12 secs fast or gaining 10-12 secs daily?

With the 6R15 it's the luck of the draw. Got my Sumo 2.5 years ago and it was running within COSC specs for about 6 months. Then as I wore the watch in a rotation I didn't notice any problems until a few months ago I wore it consecutively for a few days and noticed it was consistently running at -30 secs a day. I sent it off to be serviced (crazy being only two years old) but it had to be done. The watch is now running 10 secs fast daily. I'm happy with that as it's always better than running slow.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

It's 10-12 seconds fast a day. 
I could be wrong, but from what I read, it seems when these watches are magnetized, they are minutes fast daily, not seconds..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jalcon said:


> It's 10-12 seconds fast a day.
> I could be wrong, but from what I read, it seems when these watches are magnetized, they are minutes fast daily, not seconds..


Gaining seconds daily = minutes fast daily, eventually if not corrected

I've demagnetized some of my pieces that were consistently at +20 secs give or take and upon demagnetization they settled at around +5 (results may vary as that was on two 2824s)


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Are you saying a watch that runs seconds fast daily always ends up gaining minutes each day? This is completely opposite of anything I've ever read. Unless what you are trying to say that if a watch gains 10 seconds a day, in one weeks it will be a minute and ten seconds ahead of the actual time, obviously.. I mean many watches run fast or slow, doesn't mean that if not corrected they will be gaining minutes daily lol..

Unless of course I'm hugely misinformed..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jalcon said:


> Are you saying a watch that runs seconds fast daily always ends up gaining minutes each day?.


No. I'm saying that if your watch is CONSISTENTLY seconds it will obviously turn into minutes if not corrected. This leads me back to my original question to you, you say it's running fast 10-12 secs, consistently or gaining an additional 10-12 secs? I would assume the former.

You could have your watch regulated but I'm speaking from experience that even regulated the 6R15 will almost always settle within those specs. It's a low end Seiko movement which I love dearly but it is what it is


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

It's gaining 10 or seconds every day, so sure..within 6 days that's 60 seconds fast. I would probably just set it like a minute behind, and in two weeks or so, when it is now 1 minute or so ahead.. Readjust it. 

My main question was how I hear many people with Sumos say their watch gains or loses like 2 seconds a day. I also wondered if I could expect the watch to "settle down" a bit, as I've only had the watch for 3 days.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Wow I didn't know you've only had it 3 days. Then yes the watch will settle down


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

You think? That would be sweet. Thanks for your help!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd rather have it go fast than slow. Mine was spot on perfect for two weeks, then settled into being two seconds slow per day. 

Then a few days ago, I had a slight butterfingers mishap and my Sumo kissed the wood floor. Now it's more like 7 seconds lost per day. Boo lol.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jalcon said:


> You think? That would be sweet. Thanks for your help!


Yes I do and you're welcome.


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

On a different issue...my new Sumo bracelet links do tend to squeek a bit, not them all ,but possibly 2/3 but with a little use it seems to be getting quieter. IS this par for the course? I don't want to spray,oil or dismantle anything.
Overall I stand by my earlier posts on this watch,its superb.
I must add the white sarb for dress.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

holly35 said:


> On a different issue...my new Sumo bracelet links do tend to squeek a bit, not them all ,but possibly 2/3 but with a little use it seems to be getting quieter. IS this par for the course? I don't want to spray,oil or dismantle anything.
> Overall I stand by my earlier posts on this watch,its superb.
> I must add the white sarb for dress.


I have the same issue. Mine is quite loud and annoying. Would be better if it were a little wider also. Other than that I actually do not mind the bracelet.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

holly35 said:


> On a different issue...my new Sumo bracelet links do tend to squeek a bit, not them all ,but possibly 2/3 but with a little use it seems to be getting quieter. IS this par for the course? I don't want to spray,oil or dismantle anything.
> Overall I stand by my earlier posts on this watch,its superb.
> I must add the white sarb for dress.


Yes the bracelet noise is normal. Taking it apart is not necessary but some WD40 works wonders


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Wow I didn't know you've only had it 3 days. Then yes the watch will settle down


I second that. Mine has continued to slow down ever so slightly even after months of continuous wearing.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

As for gain and loss in time.... ya know... there are six basic positions to store the watch in. You can store it crown up, down, left, right, and you can go dial up or down. Each of those will run different variation. 

Usually - dial up is fastest, but maybe dial down, never tried it. Crown down slows a bit, and crown up even more, but that might vary from watch to watch.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Decided to go with a NATO strap today.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Yes the bracelet noise is normal. Taking it apart is not necessary but some WD40 works wonders


I will give that a go. It will not cause the bracelet to rust prematurely? Thanks for the tip


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Yeah I'm trying to keep a log on how much time it gains every 12 hours or so. So far the "slowest" I have got it is crown down, and that was +4 seconds in those 12 hours. Crown up and dial up seemed to both be about +12 in 24 hours. Wearing was also pretty much the same... Ran pretty fast. I have yet to try dial down, crown left and crown right yet.. Maybe I should just wear the thing for a few months and THEN see how it is since it will most likely change anyway...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Excuse the pun.......but, some of you people have too much time on your hands. I'm thankful my free time is not wasted worrying if my watch is 2 seconds too fast, or 3 seconds too slow, or which way I should lay it down when I take it off. Good grief.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

I envy you greatly trust me, OCD is a bish.

With that said, I've prob spent a total of 5 minutes in the last 3 days tracking this thing and the positions, it's not exactly taking over my life, lmao. This isn't rocket science.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Yeah, I'm just giving you guys a hard time, obviously I've got problems of my own if I'm hanging out in a watch forum,lol. It's all in good fun.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Mine is about 10 seconds fast per day. I only had it for a week. 

Thank God it has hacking movement. All I have to do is unscrew the crown, pull it, wait 10 seconds, that push the crown.

It is so much easier than non-hacking watches that I had/have.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Howa said:


> Excuse the pun.......but, some of you people have too much time on your hands. I'm thankful my free time is not wasted worrying if my watch is 2 seconds too fast, or 3 seconds too slow, or which way I should lay it down when I take it off. Good grief.


same with me. for timekeeping, i had quartzes which were super accurate but gave them away. i have my phone which is synched to atomic time. my watches are my toys, my jewelry on my wrist. they can be off by a second or 30 per day, and i won't split my hair over it. i'd rather use the time appreciating my watch than thinking about regulating, what position to wear it, etc.

life is too short to worry about lil things.
peace!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

JR1 said:


> same with me. for timekeeping, i had quartzes which were super accurate but gave them away. i have my phone which is synched to atomic time. my watches are my toys, my jewelry on my wrist. they can be off by a second or 30 per day, and i won't split my hair over it. i'd rather use the time appreciating my watch than thinking about regulating, what position to wear it, etc.
> 
> life is too short to worry about lil things.
> peace!


For some of us, this activity (regulating, figuring out what position to leave it in overnight, checking the gain or loss per day, etc) is part of how we appreciate our watches.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The late, brilliant, and affable Col. Townsend Whelen knew his stuff about rifles.

"Only accurate rifles are interesting", said Whelen, and so it goes with me, for accurate wristwatches.

And as Whelen knew there was no perfect rifle, and that the shooter must learn and employ the qualities of his rifle to better the use of it, so it also is with watches, for me at least. Call me a hobbiest, not a watch fashionista, but... I do enjoy a good looking watch, maybe more for its precision formation, than pure aesthetics.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

- double post deleted -


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just ordered an Endmill, Sapphire and new smaller font bezel.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Just got an email from Katsu, apparently he got a bad batch of misaligned sumos but is expecting another shipment later this week. Glad I bought from him, the other sellers refused to check before shipping.

On a sidenote, I wonder what happens to the rejected sumos. I doubt Seiko scraps them, perhaps they sell them off in bulk to the grey market dealers?


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

My Sumo I received from Higuchi last week was absolutely perfect.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

So was mine.

No, Seiko would not sell them to greymarket. They probably rework them, and send them back out, or there maybe an outlet store someplace for Seiko, where "deals" can be had, or they offer them to employees at substancial discount.


----------



## OmegaDP (Dec 17, 2013)

Here is my new Orange Sumo. Just bought it a few days ago. The last of the Oranges to be sure as production has stopped on this great colour.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Just got an email from Katsu, apparently he got a bad batch of misaligned sumos but is expecting another shipment later this week. Glad I bought from him, the other sellers refused to check before shipping.
> 
> On a sidenote, I wonder what happens to the rejected sumos. I doubt Seiko scraps them, perhaps they sell them off in bulk to the grey market dealers?


being an AD in the country of origin, i'm sure its very easy for him to send them all back to seiko for them to be re-aligned.
afterall they do have higher standards of customer service there.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Well it seems crown down is the most accurate, gaining around 4-5 seconds a day. 

Dial face down is by far the least accurate, gaining like 15 seconds a day that way. 

All the rest are in the middle of the pack.


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Yes the bracelet noise is normal. Taking it apart is not necessary but some WD40 works wonders


Just done an instant fix on the squeaky links...I was reluctant to use wd40 as it tends to dry out and may make it worse long term.I used a liquid silicone grease.
Simply spray a small amount into a container and i used a wood tooth pick to apply a tiny amount onto the link holes at both sides.I could see it bubble in to the hole,only use a tiny amount,thats all you need .Excellent to help keep out water as well.Then wipe around the links, to remove any slight residue, dont use much ,you dont need it. The result was instant.............


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

Had the Sumo for around 2/3weeks,no more squeaky links.Over this time its lost around 20 sec in total,which is remarkble (straight out of the box ,no fiddling with it)Crystal has almost no reflection,making it super clear and readable in all conditions.
Love the fact that i can wear it all weekend ,and only in the evenings week days and not have to wind it at all,unlike most other mainstream autos that run out of power. Still marveling at its case design,wrist presence and all round beautiful looks,especially the dial,hands and indices ..what a superb watch...will be adding a SARB 035 very soon.........


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Unfortunately I'll be sending mine back to Higuchi for warranty repair at Seiko Japan. I swear I get so unlucky anytime I purchase something nice. The crown is not smooth at all, both unlocking, and locking it down. It's very gritty. I've tried the dental floss trick, and it does make it better for the first few times I use it, but after that....really gritty/unsmooth action again.

Has anyone ever returned a watch to Higuchi for him to send back to Seiko Japan? Does anyone know the turn around time? I fear I'll be without my watch for a long time.

Sucks.


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Unfortunately I'll be sending mine back to Higuchi for warranty repair at Seiko Japan. I swear I get so unlucky anytime I purchase something nice. The crown is not smooth at all, both unlocking, and locking it down. It's very gritty. I've tried the dental floss trick, and it does make it better for the first few times I use it, but after that....really gritty/unsmooth action again.
> 
> Has anyone ever returned a watch to Higuchi for him to send back to Seiko Japan? Does anyone know the turn around time? I fear I'll be without my watch for a long time.
> 
> Sucks.


I would ask for more owners opinions first....my one is also quite gritty,its normal on the Sumo and will improve over time......they are not butter smooth like its Swiss rivals.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

holly35 said:


> I would ask for more owners opinions first....my one is also quite gritty,its normal on the Sumo and will improve over time......they are not butter smooth like its Swiss rivals.


I would buy the "they will improve over time argument" but I'm not sure it's the case in my watch.

I do the dental floss trick, and it is great. But if I keep using the crown to "test it out" it eventually gets horribly gritty again. I can't imagine that's normal..............is it?


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## seikos (Jul 1, 2011)

hello all.. this is my lovely blue sumo : )


----------



## wilson_smyth (Aug 4, 2008)

Can anyone advise where i can purchase the genuine seiko bracelet for the Sumo? I have the orange sumo and want the genuine bracelet but its impossible to find.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

wilson_smyth said:


> Can anyone advise where i can purchase the genuine seiko bracelet for the Sumo? I have the orange sumo and want the genuine bracelet but its impossible to find.


I recall that Higuchi (ask him) and Seiya (SEIKO SS Bracelet for SUMO SBDC005/ P-D3D9AG | seiyajapan.com) sell them. IMO Seiya's price is way too high, at $200 you could throw in a bit more to get a cheap used sumo and scavenge the bracelet off it.

I'd check out the sale section here and/or post a WTB request - I see many people going with 3rd party bracelets so there should be someone out there with a spare.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

wilson_smyth said:


> Can anyone advise where i can purchase the genuine seiko bracelet for the Sumo? I have the orange sumo and want the genuine bracelet but its impossible to find.


In my opinion you shouldn't even bother with the gen bracelet. I got a wjean president and it is much higher quality and I think looks way better on the watch. Now that I've got that I will wear the gen with it again.


----------



## Richyb86 (Oct 15, 2013)

Some nice festive origami from Higuchi with my sumo


----------



## holly35 (May 29, 2012)

Shame they cant spell "Merry".I have parted company with one of my Sumos...the black version ,and kept the blue.On balance its the more attractive in my eyes.It also has a perfect bezel,while the black one missed the 12 oclock "click" and settled either just to the right or left of dead center,very minor but would have bugged me.
However i have gone down the route of the sarb 033 and 035.I crossed paths with the 035 in the past and always regretted selling it .On balance i think the blue is best for the Sumo,suits the whole dive theme,while the black 033 is great for casual or dress.The 035 will be reserved for dress only!Look forward to receiving my baby Grand Seikos soon!!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Trying to order something for my Sumo from Dagaz and do not see a link to contact them on their site. I just want to know, are they located in the US? If not, where are they located?


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

I think they are in Canada


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Richyb86 said:


> Some nice festive origami from Higuchi with my sumo


Haha I got the exact same card!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

mav66 said:


> I think they are in Canada


Thanks!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Trying to order something for my Sumo from Dagaz and do not see a link to contact them on their site. I just want to know, are they located in the US? If not, where are they located?


[email protected]


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Dagaz stuff ships out of Hong Kong actually.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> [email protected]


Thank you. Not sure where you found that. Maybe I just looked over it?


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

ViperGuy said:


> Trying to order something for my Sumo from Dagaz and do not see a link to contact them on their site. I just want to know, are they located in the US? If not, where are they located?


Hong Kong


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Received today.............Black Sumo .............. Abstract Chromebook camera pic


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Dagaz is definitely Hong Kong like a few others have already pointed out.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks, guys.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I went ahead and ordered it from Yobokies instead since I was already ordering parts from him. Looking forward to having them installed.


Ordered a Sapphire, small font bezel and display caseback. Also ordered an Endmill from Strapcode.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Thank you. Not sure where you found that. Maybe I just looked over it?


Right on the home page lol. No worries, you'll enjoy your parts from Harold.

My bracelet and case back are from Harold's shop and they're top notch pieces.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The Seiko SBDC001 sure looks superb on a bone, beige, or sand colored nylon NATO. Really makes the dial, lume markers, and case pop!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Heljestrand said:


> The Seiko SBDC001 sure looks superb on a bone, beige, or sand colored nylon NATO. Really makes the dial, lume markers, and case pop!


Black and gray bond is great too!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Looks good just about anything if you ask me.


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

ViperGuy said:


> I went ahead and ordered it from Yobokies instead since I was already ordering parts from him. Looking forward to having them installed.
> 
> Ordered a Sapphire, small font bezel and display caseback. Also ordered an Endmill from Strapcode.


Nice shopping list!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

So my new Sumo has been running fast like 5-10 seconds daily for the first week or so. Now all the sudden, in the last few days it's been like - 15 seconds slow, and today it lost like 4 seconds in 5 hours. Lol wtf. Did I get a dud? I so don't want to send this thing back to Japan


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Jalcon... how many places you gonna post the same question?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

bvc2005 said:


> Nice shopping list!


Purchased all of it from Harold on Thursday evening. Paid for EMS shipping. Got an update today via USPS app that my my watch parts have already made it through US customs and are now in Chicago. Should have them by Monday or no later than Tuesday. I pay for EMS shipping any time I purchase something outside of the US, when available and this was by far the quickest I've ever seen it reach the US.

Anyway, can't wait to get the parts installed. Will just be waiting on the Endmill.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jalcon said:


> So my new Sumo has been running fast like 5-10 seconds daily for the first week or so. Now all the sudden, in the last few days it's been like - 15 seconds slow, and today it lost like 4 seconds in 5 hours. Lol wtf. Did I get a dud? I so don't want to send this thing back to Japan


That's in no way a "dud".


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> That's in no way a "dud".


Maybe I'm overreacting, but isn't it odd that the watch would be consistently +5/day in the crown down position and then all the sudden - 15 or more/day in the SAME position all the sudden? I know these watches break in and slow down slightly over a few months but that just doesn't seem right at all.

Also I read that when a watch is older it tends to slow down when it's low on the power reserve. Is it possible something in my watch is already experiencing this phenomenon?


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

No, its not unusual for the 6R15 to run fast and slow during its settling in. All of mine have done that to some extent.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Purchased all of it from Harold on Thursday evening. Paid for EMS shipping. Got an update today via USPS app that my my watch parts have already made it through US customs and are now in Chicago. Should have them by Monday or no later than Tuesday. I pay for EMS shipping any time I purchase something outside of the US, when available and this was by far the quickest I've ever seen it reach the US.
> 
> Anyway, can't wait to get the parts installed. Will just be waiting on the Endmill.


Be sure to post a pic of the endmill


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i too ordered an endmill from yobokies.
should be here by end of the week.
now just wondering what to do with my super engineer


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

Everdying said:


> i too ordered an endmill from yobokies.
> should be here by end of the week.
> now just wondering what to do with my super engineer


give it to me so i can put it on my sumo... =p


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

rokphish said:


> give it to me so i can put it on my sumo... =p


can, just send me your sumo and i'll put it on for u


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

Everdying said:


> can, just send me your sumo and i'll put it on for u


hahaha!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Everyone putting an endmill/president bracelet on their sumo is doing their watch a great service. 
Your Sumos will thank you!:-!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

CharlieBandroid said:


> No, its not unusual for the 6R15 to run fast and slow during its settling in. All of mine have done that to some extent.


Last night I wound it up, and tried storing it face up overnight. A position that previously was +15 seconds. Well this morning I checked it it (12 hours later and it was dead on perfect. Who knows, lol.


----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

I was thinking to buy a Shogun, but after reading your comments, I wonder if the Sumo is a good alternative. What can you tell me about this comparison? Is the Sumo bigger than the Shogun? 
Thank you for your comments and advices.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

Dareius said:


> I was thinking to buy a Shogun, but after reading your comments, I wonder if the Sumo is a good alternative. What can you tell me about this comparison? Is the Sumo bigger than the Shogun?
> Thank you for your comments and advices.


I don't own a shogun, but the differences are mostly what looks better to you and price (size is about the same though sumo is larger). Shogun is double the price, has a sub-inspired look, 22mm lug width, and is made of titanium.

Side by side pics are here: Review: Seiko Sumo (SBDC001) and Seiko Shogun (SBDC007) - Comparison - Watch Freeks


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Fun day at jewelers trying on limited edition Omega Speedmaster Professional ( I must own one of these ), a Tudor Black Bay with Blue Bezel, and made offers on 3 different Longines. Wonderful Huevos Rancheros at brunch.........wore my Black Sumo ALL DAY on a Beige/Taupe nylon NATO....LOVED it! Saw online that my "Blumo" arrived at Tampa P.O. at 4:45 am today. Will be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Be sure to post a pic of the endmill


I will. Looks like my parts will be delivered tomorrow. Will have them installed this week and will just be waiting on the new bracelet.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Love to hear if your Endmill requires a lot of fitting. Mine went on without too much of it, just the usual "endlink on the 800g paper" trick.


----------



## watchaddict809 (Nov 17, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*

Great and solid watch.. I've never been a fan though..


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



watchaddict809 said:


> Great and solid watch.. I've never been a fan though..


it baffles me how someone can pay a compliment to something like the sumo as a great and solid watch and yet not be a fan. i wonder how much more will you admire it if you are a fan.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Love to hear if your Endmill requires a lot of fitting. Mine went on without too much of it, just the usual "endlink on the 800g paper" trick.


I'm hoping I have no issues. Fingers crossed.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



watchaddict809 said:


> Great and solid watch.. I've never been a fan though..





JR1 said:


> it baffles me how someone can pay a compliment to something like the sumo as a great and solid watch and yet not be a fan. i wonder how much more will you admire it if you are a fan.


It's probably similar to how I feel towards the Rolex Sub, and the long list of homages to it. I understand the allure and accept that it's a "great and solid watch"... but it wouldn't even make it on my top 10 list with an $8,000 watch budget. Each to their own.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Parts arrived today. Had an issue with my purchase of the Endmill from Strapcode. If someone has a mint to new Endmill for a Sumo that they'd like to sell me, please PM me. Can pay ASAP. Looking for brushed finish with solid end links. Preferably in the US.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Parts arrived today. Had an issue with my purchase of the Endmill from Strapcode. If someone has a mint to new Endmill for a Sumo that they'd like to sell me, please PM me. Can pay ASAP. Looking for brushed finish with solid end links. Preferably in the US.


can you elaborate on the issue?
cos i too have an endmill from strapcode that should be arriving by end of the week.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Everdying said:


> can you elaborate on the issue?
> cos i too have an endmill from strapcode that should be arriving by end of the week.


For some reason when I purchased it it showed it had processed and shipped. Well, that didn't happen. Things happen, so I'm not mad. Thankfully it didn't charge me. Anyway, I wanted the bracelet as soon as possible, so now I'm looking to see if someone on here has one.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> For some reason when I purchased it it showed it had processed and shipped. Well, that didn't happen. Things happen, so I'm not mad. Thankfully it didn't charge me. Anyway, I wanted the bracelet as soon as possible, so now I'm looking to see if someone on here has one.


ah k, so lost in transit.
unfortunately i only have a strapcode super engineer that i'm putting up for sale.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> For some reason when I purchased it it showed it had processed and shipped. Well, that didn't happen. Things happen, so I'm not mad. Thankfully it didn't charge me. Anyway, I wanted the bracelet as soon as possible, so now I'm looking to see if someone on here has one.


Try this guy. I bought one not too long ago. He is also in TX and ships fast. Also has the signed Seiko Monster clasp with I think is a bonus.

Seiko Sumo SBDC001 003 005 Super President Bracelet Monster Clasp Upgrade 4954628591326 | eBay


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Try this guy. I bought one not too long ago. He is also in TX and ships fast. Also has the signed Seiko Monster clasp with I think is a bonus.
> 
> Seiko Sumo SBDC001 003 005 Super President Bracelet Monster Clasp Upgrade 4954628591326 | eBay


Wow, that guy is only about 45 minutes away from me. Is that your Sumo in the pic above that you posted, and is that bracelet on the Sumo one you purchased from him? If so, how is the quality? What's the finish? Looks polished, but could be brushed and just look that way due to lighting. Please let me know your thoughts on the bracelet as I'm VERY much considering buying this bracelet.

Guy has a 100% feedback which is nice and he's close. Also, as you mentioned, it has the upgraded Seiko clasp which I like.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Wow, that guy is only about 45 minutes away from me. Is that your Sumo in the pic above that you posted, and is that bracelet on the Sumo one you purchased from him? If so, how is the quality? What's the finish? Looks polished, but could be brushed and just look that way due to lighting. Please let me know your thoughts on the bracelet as I'm VERY much considering buying this bracelet.
> 
> Guy has a 100% feedback which is nice and he's close. Also, as you mentioned, it has the upgraded Seiko clasp which I like.


Yes, that is mine pictured and it IS the bracelet I bought from him. It's quality is excellent and it is not polished. I think the lighting makes it appear so, but it is brushed. Not sure where he gets his stuff from but I see no difference between the Strapcode bracelet and his. Good luck.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Yes, that is mine pictured and it IS the bracelet I bought from him. It's quality is excellent and it is not polished. I think the lighting makes it appear so, but it brushed. Not sure where he gets his stuff from but I see no difference between Strapcode bracelet and his. Good luck.


Awesome! Thank you for the info and quick reply. One more question I forgot to ask. How well do the end links fit? Any problems or rattling? Thanks again! Will be ordering right now.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Awesome! Thank you for the info and quick reply. One more question I forgot to ask. How well do the end links fit? Any problems or rattling? Thanks again! Will be ordering right now.


I did have to take one end link down a bit, like a hair literally. I ran it over a sharpening stone like 10 times and slid right in. There is a little rattle in the bracelet when you are not wearing it. But when it's on, it doesn't rattle. I think it is just an inherit property of this type of president/end mill style bracelet.

here is another pic.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

That looks really good. Thanks again for the info, link and pics! I had a Hammer bracelet on my 007, so I'm used to that rattle when not wearing. Glad you linked me to someone so close.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I was just looking at his store, doesn't look like he has the Sumo bracelet in stock ATM. Sorry to get your hopes up.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, looks like someone saw this thread and purchased it before I could. Damnit! I contacted him to see when he might have more.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I was just looking at his store, doesn't look like he has the Sumo bracelet in stock ATM. Sorry to get your hopes up.


No worries. I appreciate the help!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Maybe he can get another one?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Maybe he can get another one?


I'm hoping he can. I asked him if he'll be getting anymore in. Just waiting for his reply.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Pretty sure all the sellers get the bracelets from the same supplier. I have the wjean on and a friend had the Strap code. Quality seems just the same on this one as well!

Pres on Sumo is best |>


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I'm still enjoying my stock bracelet. I think many of the aftermarket bracelets look good, but once I got the stock bracelet adjusted properly, I was quite happy with it. Many people find the diver's extension in the clasp to be annoying, since it can dig into your wrist. However, if you count it as one of the links and ensure the main portion of the clasp is centered on the bottom of your wrist, it is much more comfortable. In other words, you want fewer regular bracelet links on the 6 o'clock side.

Anyway, just wanted to throw some support over to the stock bracelet!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jbg7474 said:


> Anyway, just wanted to throw some support over to the stock bracelet!


the stock bracelet appreciates your support


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Got the new Yobokies sapphire and smaller font bezel insert switched out. Just need to change the case back and get a new bracelet. Found a guy in Houston that has them, but he won't have any until end of December.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Wore the Black Sumo after a day with the Blue. Which one do I like the best? Only time will tell. I like things about each of them. The Black on an unconventional NATO.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is a quick pic of the new sapphire and small font bezel installed. Both from Yobokies. In this pic you can see the blue hue of the AR coating on the sapphire. It's difficult to see unless the lighting is just right. The sapphire also has a slight dome to it which makes for a slight distortion when viewed from the side.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Two more.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Sumo on Isofrane.......


----------



## 2ac (Jan 1, 2012)

Loving my Sumo!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

2ac said:


> Loving my Sumo!
> View attachment 2171362


Where did you buy thay strap? Thanks!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Where did you buy thay strap? Thanks!


Not sure where 2ac got his, but a good source is NatoStrapCo. Lots of different styles to choose from and food prices for quality nato's. You also get a discount the more you buy.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

This really shows the blue hue of the AR coating.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Not sure where 2ac got his, but a good source is NatoStrapCo. Lots of different styles to choose from and food prices for quality nato's. You also get a discount the more you buy.


Thanks. I suppose I have to buy one in 20mm right?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Thanks. I suppose I have to buy one in 20mm right?


yes. sumo has 20mm lugs.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

well my endmill has arrived from strapcode.
it was a PITA trying to get the original clasp to fit at the diving extension end, as it is a very tight squeeze there due to the thicker spring bars strapcode uses at that end.
now after fitting it, i realise i prefer the strapcode clasp...fml


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

JR1 said:


> yes. sumo has 20mm lugs.


Is the green one in that pic a nato or, zulu?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Is the green one in that pic a nato or, zulu?


looks like a 3 ring zulu.


----------



## 2ac (Jan 1, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Thanks. I suppose I have to buy one in 20mm right?


Yes, 20mm. And NATOstrapco has 40% off right now!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Good lord, all these endmill pics are really testing my resolve. Best looking aftermarket bracelet for the Sumo out there IMHO.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Good lord, all these endmill pics are really testing my resolve. Best looking aftermarket bracelet for the Sumo out there IMHO.


Exactly the very same sentiments. Heavily testing my resolve.

The endmill is so needed.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Got bored...


----------



## Oldbugr (Aug 1, 2013)

Everdying said:


> well my endmill has arrived from strapcode.
> it was a PITA trying to get the original clasp to fit at the diving extension end, as it is a very tight squeeze there due to the thicker spring bars strapcode uses at that end.
> now after fitting it, i realise i prefer the strapcode clasp...fml
> 
> View attachment 2175506


Very nice photo..


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Got bored...


That looks great! I was on the fence for weeks, but now I know I like how that looks. I think it's time to send an email to good ol Harold lol.

Can we see a wrist shot with that setup?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Sure thing.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have taken off a few bezels in my day, but this Sumo was the absolute worst! Getting it back on was even harder than taking it off. I almost threw it through a window, lol. But finally got it.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Well, that's that. Yet another bezel insert ordered. Thanks for pushing me over the edge Buellrider. Haha.

Hopefully I can resist getting an endmill before the year is up.


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Wow, I was just going to write something about my own bezel change and I see what came before me! Yikes!

My own experience. I had this love hate relationship with my Sumo. The black face one at least. While its timekeeping is really excellent by any standard of mechanical movements, that &%##$^!! bezel insert not properly aligned. It was off by a hair... and just enough of a hair that it really started to bug be to no end, especially considering the next watches I acquired, a Tuna, a Dagaz Typhoon II, an Orange Sumo, and another Typhoon II... were all perfect!

Managed to re-align the bezel insert on the blackface Sumo.... and as a result...a renewed love affair with a deserving timepiece.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rawrfische said:


> Well, that's that. Yet another bezel insert ordered. Thanks for pushing me over the edge Buellrider. Haha.
> 
> Hopefully I can resist getting an endmill before the year is up.


My pleasure.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> I'm still enjoying my stock bracelet. I think many of the aftermarket bracelets look good, but once I got the stock bracelet adjusted properly, I was quite happy with it. Many people find the diver's extension in the clasp to be annoying, since it can dig into your wrist. However, if you count it as one of the links and ensure the main portion of the clasp is centered on the bottom of your wrist, it is much more comfortable. In other words, you want fewer regular bracelet links on the 6 o'clock side.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to throw some support over to the stock bracelet!


I agree with you 100%, the stock bracelet has me pleasantly surprised. The sumo on bracelet feels much lighter than the monster even though specs I read put the sumo as being slightly heavier (both around ~180g), maybe my arm has adjusted to the feeling of heavy watches, but the monster's bracelet does feel heavier and more substantial even off wrist. Inexplicably, the stock sumo bracelet also fits my wrist much better, even with the stock clasp - never got the fit down 100% on the monster bracelet. I was expecting to dump the clasp with extension for a mm300 style one, but really don't see the need, though that may change come summertime.

The 20mm width has not been an issue at all for me, the tapering along the lugs does a good job at making the design "flow". My only issues were rattling endlinks (a tiny amount of play between the lugs and back and forth towards the dial), and some initial stiffness and squeaking, but all of those have been easily resolved with a small piece of rubber band and a little mineral oil.

I tried putting mesh on it (mesh is my favourite type of bracelet), but the lug gap looks massive from some angles, and the 4mm mesh is still really sunk below the top edges of the lugs, it looks odd to me when I look at it, though in a mirror it's not visible. The long lug to lug distance also means I'd have to resize this mesh to the sumo for a perfect fit, but if I do that I run the risk of ruining the perfect fit for my monster and Seiko 5.I'm going to stick to stock for the meanwhile, it's comfortable and IMO it looks great for the dressy-diver look.



Buellrider said:


> Sure thing.


Love that PO bezel! Definitely on my shopping list if I get a second sumo for modding. If there was one with blue lumed digits that would be EPIC!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

M1K3Z0R said:


> Love that PO bezel! Definitely on my shopping list if I get a second sumo for modding. If there was one with blue lumed digits that would be EPIC!


I think it looks great too. I was cleaning up my strap drawer and found the bezel in there, I completely forgot I had it. I have the small font bezel also but like the PO bezel more. I like the chromed lume pip and the solid inner circle, gives it more of a classy and clean look I think. I may just look for some PO hands. Though I really like the Sumo hands with it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

For this of you that replaced you bezel insert, what did you use to glue the bezel insert in?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> For this of you that replaced you bezel insert, what did you use to glue the bezel insert in?


There was glue left over in my bezel and it stuck firmly. I also have some super thin double sided sticky tape just in case.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> There was glue left over in my bezel and it stuck firmly. I also have some super thin double sided sticky tape just in case.


I used rubber cement and it seemed to have worked pretty well, though it was messy and took quite a while to dry. Took me about 45 mins to clean up the excess funk left over from after the cement had dried/settled enough for me to actually mess with the bezel insert without it moving around on me. The bezel was easy-peasy to get off, as was the bezel insert. It was putting that bezel insert back in, aligning it and getting it to not be so damn messy that gave me the most problems and issues.

After I installed the bezel insert the first time I noticed that it was slightly off on alignment, so I took the bezel off and redid the whole process over. I finally got it the way my OCD would be ok with and I let it dry over night just to be safe.

Then I took toothpicks and a needle to get the dried rubber cement that had clumped up out of the edges between the crystal/bezel insert and also the bezel edge and edge of bezel insert. I ended up making small hairline scrape on the outer edge of the bezel insert, but it's hard to see unless at the right angle and lighting.

Also, there is a very tiny piece of rubber cement next to one of the indicies, however, it is so small and difficult to see unless you stare at the watch and look for imperfections. The hassle would be too great right now to redo the whole damn thing. It would just piss me off. Lol.

So I'm going to leave it for the time being and just chalk those two up to learning experiences and just enjoy the watch. Ordered some tools and will be tackling the case back myself. Can't wait for the Endmill.

Question, what grease did you guys use if any when reapplying the bezel? And if so, where did you put the grease?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah man, enjoy it. I hope you get that end mill soon. I just bought something else for my Sumo, I will wait until it has arrived. Nothing special, should make quite an impact though.



ViperGuy said:


> I used rubber cement and it seemed to have worked pretty well, though it was messy and took quite a while to dry. Took me about 45 mins to clean up the excess funk left over from after the cement had dried/settled enough for me to actually mess with the bezel insert without it moving around on me. The bezel was easy-peasy to get off, as was the bezel insert. It was putting that bezel insert back in, aligning it and getting it to not be so damn messy that gave me the most problems and issues.
> 
> After I installed the bezel insert the first time I noticed that it was slightly off on alignment, so I took the bezel off and redid the whole process over. I finally got it the way my OCD would be ok with and I let it dry over night just to be safe.
> 
> ...


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Rubber cement in this application can be thinned. Brushed on very sparingly to both parts. 100 percent coverage is not needed nor desired. Let tack for 15 minutes then press together. There should be zero squeeze out, if used correctly.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

CharlieBandroid said:


> Rubber cement in this application can be thinned. Brushed on very sparingly to both parts. 100 percent coverage is not needed nor desired. Let tack for 15 minutes then press together. There should be zero squeeze out, if used correctly.


I did this exact application twice and it would not stay one. It kept moving. Almost as if the bezel insert wouldn't seat correctly. I had to do quite a bit of cement to get it to seat the correct way. Oh well. If I ever take it off again or try another one I will try the thinned-out method again.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Yeah man, enjoy it. I hope you get that end mill soon. I just bought something else for my Sumo, I will wait until it has arrived. Nothing special, should make quite an impact though.


The Endmill turned into kind of a weird deal, but I finally found someone in the states AND he's only 45 mins away from. However, he will not have any until the end of December. I'm ok with that and will wait for his shipment to come in.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Question, what grease did you guys use if any when reapplying the bezel? And if so, where did you put the grease?


Silicone grease. Directly on the gasket that sits inside the bezel.

I took the gasket out with a toothpick, greased it between my fingers, then stuck it back into it's recess. I do the same with caseback gaskets.


----------



## orasan (Nov 5, 2014)

My new Sumo from Higuchi. I like this watch.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> I did this exact application twice and it would not stay one. It kept moving. Almost as if the bezel insert wouldn't seat correctly. I had to do quite a bit of cement to get it to seat the correct way. Oh well. If I ever take it off again or try another one I will try the thinned-out method again.


Rubber cement can be tricky sometimes... not usually though.

Basic action of operation is that the two coated pieces evaporate solvents so that the rubber loses its liquidity, and becomes a tacky and semi solid surface. When the two surfaces are allowed to touch with firmness to each other, the residual solvent will reliquify the gluey stuff, and they'll meld. At that point, you let them sit a while longer, and the residual solvents go away, and you got a stuck on ring.

So.... problem #1 too thick. Takes too long for solvents to gas off, expecially the redisual solvents within a closed container (ie, under the insert). #2 - bad timing. Not enough time to allow flash off, not enough time AFTER the bezel is put on, or too much time, and not enough residual solvents available

Its not critical.

However... there's problem #3 which is - silicone grease intrusion, whereby the grease gets on the surface to be glued and you got a non-sticky situation. I used a acetone, very very VERY slight amount on a q-tip, and wipe the bezel and insert clean. You can use naphtha too (napththa is lighter fluid). You don't want a bunch, as it will wash away the grease inside on the o-ring if you allow it to seep into things.

I use gobs of naphtha on lacquer paint to degrease it from silicone and fingerprints before reapplying the next coat - does not harm most plastic and such, its a poor solvent actually, but a good crud cutter (works great on the steering wheel crud in your truck too!).


----------



## jmnelson75 (Nov 9, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*

Hey All. Really loving all the great photos and reviews of the Sumo. I would love to ask this in terms of purchasing one; maybe one of you on here would give me some insight. I always see and hear good things about SeiyaJapan, it is definitely on the tops of the list but I guess my question is this: Are the Sumo's here in the USA grey market watches and thus negates the warranty and also does SeiyaJapan carry the full Mfg warranty? I am a conflicted on where to buy and how the warranty relates to it. 
Thanks so much for any information provided! Happy start to a new week 
Jesse


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



jmnelson75 said:


> Hey All. Really loving all the great photos and reviews of the Sumo. I would love to ask this in terms of purchasing one; maybe one of you on here would give me some insight. I always see and hear good things about SeiyaJapan, it is definitely on the tops of the list but I guess my question is this: Are the Sumo's here in the USA grey market watches and thus negates the warranty and also does SeiyaJapan carry the full Mfg warranty? I am a conflicted on where to buy and how the warranty relates to it.
> Thanks so much for any information provided! Happy start to a new week
> Jesse


The warranty is only valid in Japan since it's a JDM watch, but if you buy from the big 3 they will help to be a middle man between you and Seiko if the watch needs service (send it to them, they send it to Seiko). I have not done business with Seiya, but IIRC though he is not an authorized dealer you still get a valid warranty card.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I ordered some watch tools and decided to go at the case back myself since the watch place I took my Sumo to said the display case back I bought from Yobokies wouldn't fit. Well, I think the watch place I took it to was incompetent. Long story short they lied and didn't want to fix something that is clearly something they did. Anyway, I took the stock case back off and started working on getting the Yobokies one on. 

It went on pretty easily. 

I'll have to take some pics tomorrow. How difficult is the crystal to take out?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Not terribly hard, you will need a press though, Amazon has them.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Not terribly hard, you will need a press though, Amazon has them.


The watch shop kept saying you have to break the crystal to put a new one in. Is this true?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

No, not if done properly.


----------



## sickened1 (May 17, 2014)

Ooh.. didn't know there's a Sumo thread. lol


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> The watch shop kept saying you have to break the crystal to put a new one in. Is this true?


Yikes. Never ever take any of your watches back to that shop again. Thants just terrible.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> The watch shop kept saying you have to break the crystal to put a new one in. Is this true?


:-d Oh man, that made me laugh. "Alright now stand back and cover yer eyes, I'm gonna whack it with this hammer an' then we'll put in that new crystal ;-)"


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

then the shop will next say "oh, we'll have to ream the case to make it alittle larger so we can fit the new crystal in"


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

LOL. I'm going to try it myself instead.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

sickened1 said:


> Ooh.. didn't know there's a Sumo thread. lol
> 
> View attachment 2200994


Yay another pres bracelet! Welcome!


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Also that watch shop sounds incredibly terrible... Either they're extremely ignorent about modern watches or they're lying to their customers


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Also that watch shop sounds incredibly terrible... Either they're extremely ignorent about modern watches or they're lying to their customers


Personally, I just think they're lying. The reason I say this is because they took my original Hardlex crystal out without having to break it. The guys there are just idiots. They didn't even know what the Chapter Ring was. I had to explain it to them. I guess some of it is slightly my fault, as I wanted the crystal changed quickly and didn't want to wait two weeks from my regular watch shop. Though I won't be using that shop anymore either as the woman who owns it is a total b*tch and even though I give her a lot of business and am very nice to her, she still insists on keeping her rude attitude. Told her I wouldn't be giving her anymore business.


----------



## Shiikamaru (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey guys, anybody did a blumo with sumo dial? recently been tempt by a picture of a blumo and i think a black dial might be able to make it a brack bay.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

But is she hot?



ViperGuy said:


> Personally, I just think they're lying. The reason I say this is because they took my original Hardlex crystal out without having to break it. The guys there are just idiots. They didn't even know what the Chapter Ring was. I had to explain it to them. I guess some of it is slightly my fault, as I wanted the crystal changed quickly and didn't want to wait two weeks from my regular watch shop. Though I won't be using that shop anymore either as the woman who owns it is a total b*tch and even though I give her a lot of business and am very nice to her, she still insists on keeping her rude attitude. Told her I wouldn't be giving her anymore business.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Shiikamaru said:


> Hey guys, anybody did a blumo with sumo dial? recently been tempt by a picture of a blumo and i think a black dial might be able to make it a brack bay.


by this, you mean a black dial with blue bezel?
i think then it would be easier to put a blue bezel onto a sumo


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Shiikamaru said:


> Hey guys, anybody did a blumo with sumo dial? recently been tempt by a picture of a blumo and i think a black dial might be able to make it a brack bay.


I did blue bezel on black Sumo, but it only looks good in certain lighting conditions. The problem is that the black dial of the Sumo looks gray in some types of lights and that the lume makes the markers green even in broad daylight. So you have a funky combination of blue, gray and green all on one watch. No good.

But in perfect lighting... it looks good. Just not often enough, so I went back to black bezel.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Shiikamaru said:


> Hey guys, anybody did a blumo with sumo dial? recently been tempt by a picture of a blumo and i think a black dial might be able to make it a brack bay.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)




----------



## Pureboy (Jan 29, 2014)

Joined the club, 10Keiya.









Sent from CLASSIFIED


----------



## poloz (Dec 2, 2013)

Blue Sumo and Black Sumo =)


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

Hi poloz, do Sumo and Blumo look different enough to warrant purchasing both?

I have a Black Sumo, and I'm considering adding a Blumo because Sumo fits me very very well.


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

The miserable Yen is hurting my wallet. 

I just ordered a Blumo to see for myself if it is as good as my black Sumo.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I love Sumo, mine is black. I probably wouldn't buy a second one, but if one day this happens I think I'd choose the orange dial. More clearly differentiated.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I have the black Sumo, but I have to say every time I see those Blumos... That blue dial is brilliant, it can change from vivid ink-blue to black given different shades of light. Most blue-dial watches are too blue for my taste, but that one does it just right IMO.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I'll just come out and say it. I have a black Sumo, but I have massive Blumo envy. If I had to do it over again, I would've gotten a Blumo and not looked back. I love my Sumo the most out of my stable, but there are other black dial divers out there that could easily take it's place. There is however, only one Blumo.

Bright side to those on the fence about which to get: if they're fairly new and unmodded, they're very easy to sell off for nearly the price you paid.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Love when the blue hue of the AR coating rears its beautiful head.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Put the Sumo on a Monster rubber.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Double post.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I sold a Blumo some time ago and ended up missing it. So, I got another one.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I like the PO bezel insert. Nice Blumo, too.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I like the PO bezel insert. Nice Blumo, too.


I really like it too. It is been my go to watch since I put it on there. I wish Harold made one in blue.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I really like it too. It is been my go to watch since I put it on there. I wish Harold made one in blue.


Makes me want to get one, and I just recently installed the small font bezel insert. Ha! Do you have a straight head-on pic of the black Sumo with the PO bezel insert?


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

for those who may have missed the Super Engineer II bracelet from Strapcode, it's really nice!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Good looking Super Engineer II! They really put out some great bracelets, I like them all. I read a post earlier about how it's funny that Seiko has been letting aftermarket suppliers provide higher quality bracelets (and other mods) than their own, and to some extent I have to agree. I really like the OEM Sumo bracelet, but it does leave room for improvement (especially the clasp). It keeps these aftermarket companies like Strapcode in the game, but from a business standpoint I don't understand why Seiko doesn't close the gap and dominate the market by providing everything in one fell swoop. Then again though, us WIS's are a special breed and a mere drop in the bucket of customers, and I'm sure most other people don't even give details like bracelet quality or crystal material a second thought.


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

I don't think they would be able to cover all variants. If you look at Super Engineer and Endmill from Strapcode or the anvil from Harold and further more the diver extension clasp (from MM300), these bracelets will affect the overall price point of the watch and production resources will not be expected to cover the spectrum. In any case, it also makes watch hunting and matching a bit more fun too, not everyone can foreseeably want to match their watch with a mesh bracelet, if you see where I am coming from. I think the space that the OEM makers occupy makes sense for now. If I am correct, the super engineer bracelets did not come with end links at the start, this was added on later. so it's good to see how the OEM guys are improving on worthwhile models like the Sumo (in terms of volume sold).



SchrodingersCat said:


> Good looking Super Engineer II! They really put out some great bracelets, I like them all. I read a post earlier about how it's funny that Seiko has been letting aftermarket suppliers provide higher quality bracelets (and other mods) than their own, and to some extent I have to agree. I really like the OEM Sumo bracelet, but it does leave room for improvement (especially the clasp). It keeps these aftermarket companies like Strapcode in the game, but from a business standpoint I don't understand why Seiko doesn't close the gap and dominate the market by providing everything in one fell swoop. Then again though, us WIS's are a special breed and a mere drop in the bucket of customers, and I'm sure most other people don't even give details like bracelet quality or crystal material a second thought.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Makes me want to get one, and I just recently installed the small font bezel insert. Ha! Do you have a straight head-on pic of the black Sumo with the PO bezel insert?












I have had the SE II on other watches but didn't think it would look right on the Sumo, but I stand corrected. It looks really nice in your pictures thong07.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Very nice, BuellRider. Thanks! Think I will order one and keep it for when I want a change.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

The mods are looking nice, gents. Well done. I'm still stock though.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Who makes the best MM rubber strap replica? I'm not really wanting to spend $50 on a rubber strap unless it's really just that much better than a replica. I know I've seen and heard of some of you Sumo guys wearing a replica MM rubber, but I cannot remember brands or where you guys got them. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I think there are only two alternatives. Wjean for $40 and Dagaz Triple D for $20. 

BTW Wjean ships from Canada, but it takes every bit as long as the Dagaz strap out of Hong Kong, haha.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rawrfische said:


> I think there are only two alternatives. Wjean for $40 and Dagaz Triple D for $20.
> 
> BTW Wjean ships from Canada, but it takes every bit as long as the Dagaz strap out of Hong Kong, haha.


Thanks! Yeah, unfortunately I've waited that dreaded wait of having something shipped from Canada to the states. 

Also, if the Dagaz one costs $40, I might as well go ahead abut the original. A guy on eBay that is close to me sells the OEM one for $40.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks! Yeah, unfortunately I've waited that dreaded wait of having something shipped from Canada to the states.
> 
> Also, if the Dagaz one costs $40, I might as well go ahead abut the original. A guy on eBay that is close to me sells the OEM one for $40.


i think you got that wrong... the dagaz one is $20


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I have both. The Dagaz strap is softer than the Seiko MM rubber. It depends on what type of feel you prefer.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My bad. I meant the WJean.



rokphish said:


> i think you got that wrong... the dagaz one is $20


----------



## tfinnan (Apr 9, 2009)

liwang22 said:


> I have both. The Dagaz strap is softer than the Seiko MM rubber. It depends on what type of feel you prefer.


Are they both rubber, or is one silicone?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

tfinnan said:


> Are they both rubber, or is one silicone?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm not sure, but both do not pick up lint.


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

liwang22 said:


> I'm not sure, but both do not pick up lint.


then it must be rubber? that is good


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ordered the Dagaz strap. Now, the long wait begins. Lol


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Ordered the Dagaz strap. Now, the long wait begins. Lol


let me know how it goes. i like the stock bracelet, but also like the MM300 rubber. please share your thoughts, how it fares over the seiko version.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JR1 said:


> let me know how it goes. i like the stock bracelet, but also like the MM300 rubber. please share your thoughts, how it fares over the seiko version.


Definitely will. Will post pics as well.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

My Sumo hasnt left the pres bracelet since I got it, but a rubber strap sure sounds tempting... hmm


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I just purchased an Endmill President bracelet with monster clasp from eBay. Should be here Tuesday. Will post pics.



I need a new gasket for my case back. It was pinched when I put the display case back on and I'm afraid it probably compromised the water resistants. Can someone tell me where to get one and how much they are?


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


>


Looks good. Which one is that? How is the gap when wearing it?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Looks good. Which one is that? How is the gap when wearing it?


Thank you. It's actually on a 20MM Seiko Monster rubber strap. The gap between the case and strap isn't huge, but it's there. I honestly don't notice it. It works with the Sumo really well. I think you can get them for around $20-$25 on eBay. Genuine ones.

I'm using this until my Dagaz Marine Master rubber for it comes in.

Here is a pic of it with my GF's new Orient Symphony.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

DirtyHarrie said:


> My Sumo hasnt left the pres bracelet since I got it, but a rubber strap sure sounds tempting... hmm


Me either...I actually just picked up a new clasp for it. Can you guess?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^Nice. MM ratchet clasp? Did you get it from the same place your purchased the bracelet? I just purchased a bracelet from him as he finally got more in.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> ^^^Nice. MM ratchet clasp? Did you get it from the same place your purchased the bracelet? I just purchased a bracelet from him as he finally got more in.


Yes, but not from him. It is a Ti ratcheting clasp.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Yes, but not from him. It is a Ti ratcheting clasp.


Mind PMing me where you go it? Btw, I'm really close to doing the PO bezel insert. I keep going back and looking at your pics.


----------



## kaptenmlaar (Nov 2, 2009)

with spork rubber..


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

kaptenmlaar said:


> with spork rubber..


That looks really good.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

+1 for spork rubber.








but i still prefer it on endmill


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I just picked up a Spork rubber and its on its way to me. Thanks, BuellRider!


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Two of my favorite Seiko divers!



kaptenmlaar said:


> with spork rubber..


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

doomguy10011 said:


> Two of my favorite Seiko divers!


Agreed. I am seeing more sporks in the sales threads than I am those baby tuna Srp227's. Very difficult to find. Definitely on my watch list.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Yes, but not from him. It is a Ti ratcheting clasp.


I was gonna say MM clasps as well, but a Ti ratcheting clasp is even better!!

Also that spork rubber is like the perfect match. The radius on the straps folds and the keeper match the bezel perfectly.


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I think that spork rubber is the most comfortable rubber strap Seiko makes, no need to boil to shape etc! Great match, had my orange sumo on it for a while and love it!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Here's mine on MM waffle, it is a bit stiff but of high quality though.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

PK73 said:


> Here's mine on MM waffle, it is a bit stiff but of high quality though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't like your "sumo" but it is good watch...  I am kidding!! Haha!! Nice! Good work pk73! Now you have two sumo black and orange... Right? You need another one... Blumo... You are Greek-Seiko-maniacs!!!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

PK73 said:


> Here's mine on MM waffle, it is a bit stiff but of high quality though.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is the stock MM300? strap right?


----------



## mrm6287 (Nov 27, 2007)

Long time lurker so after looking at the SUMO for a long, long time I finally pulled the trigger last week and bought a black one with MM300 rubber strap. It came with the original band but since I am now the 3rd owner somewhere along the line some of the links disappeared. Couple of issues with it one was a very stiff bezel I put a little drizzle of silicone between the bezel and the case and I have run it under warm water but it is still stiff. Looks like I will be removing the bezel to check it out. It also was losing 120 seconds per day so I am now trying to regulate it back to spec. However even with these issues I still think that it is an outstanding watch for the price so much so that I had an opportunity and bought a BLUMO from a fellow WUS member. I have been corrupted.
I can see a sapphire crystal in my future and maybe an anvil. I think I will just bask in the glory of my new acquisitions and enjoy them stock for a while.

Mike


----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

Greetings from Indonesia!
Upgraded from SKX007. 
This watch is BREATHTAKING, even compared to MM300 IMHO.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> Greetings from Indonesia!
> Upgraded from SKX007.
> This watch is BREATHTAKING, even compared to MM300 IMHO.


I do like it when people receive the watch and pleasantly surprised. Much better in the flesh IMO


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Got a Sumo today. I like it but I do notice the date sits kind of high in the date window. What would you guys do? Care? Not care?


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Got a Sumo today. I like it but I do notice the date sits kind of high in the date window. What would you guys do? Care? Not care?


That would bug me and I would definitely mentioned it to the vendor and look for a return. I just ordered mine few days ago, crossing my fingers I wont have the same prblm. Sorry about yours. did you try to play with it on different days (I assumed you did)?


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

franksf said:


> That would bug me and I would definitely mentioned it to the vendor and look for a return. I just ordered mine few days ago, crossing my fingers I wont have the same prblm. Sorry about yours. did you try to play with it on different days (I assumed you did)?


Lol this IS my return. The first had specs of dust on the hands, a gritty crown, and kept bad time. This is the watch I got in exchange. I have terrible luck Haha.

I can fix the date and make it perfect for that day by just tweaking it when the crown is pulled out to the change date setting.. However.. The next day, it is slightly misaligned again by the same amount. Who knows.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Received my new President Endmill with monster clasp today. Had a couple issues with the solid end link fitment, so I had to sand the edges of the end links down a little. Now they fit, but are snug. In a good way. A few pics for tonight. Will take some daylight pics tomorrow.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jalcon said:


> Lol this IS my return. The first had specs of dust on the hands, a gritty crown, and kept bad time. This is the watch I got in exchange. I have terrible luck Haha.
> 
> I can fix the date and make it perfect for that day by just tweaking it when the crown is pulled out to the change date setting.. However.. The next day, it is slightly misaligned again by the same amount. Who knows.


Take it to a decent watchmaker he'll fix it cheaper than the cost of shipping it back to Japan.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Mike_Dowling said:


> Take it to a decent watchmaker he'll fix it cheaper than the cost of shipping it back to Japan.


You think it can be fixed? I'll prob get a Sapphire crystal for it eventually, maybe I'll have the guy just look at it then.


----------



## Mike_Dowling (May 4, 2013)

jalcon said:


> You think it can be fixed? I'll prob get a Sapphire crystal for it eventually, maybe I'll have the guy just look at it then.


Yeah it's just slightly misaligned, probably and easy fix although I'm no watchmaker.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Glad you got it Austin. I think I may have sent you that Spork rubber in vain...you'll prolly never take the president off, haha.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Glad you got it Austin. I think I may have sent you that Spork rubber in vain...you'll prolly never take the president off, haha.


Ha! Oh no, I will! I actually really enjoy the Sumo on a rubber strap. It feels very at home and looks great. Thanks again for the Spork rubber. I will definitely use it.  I'm also awaiting the Dagaz MM replica rubber strap, but that will be a while before it gets here.

I've been contemplating picking up a Blumo. Not sure yet though. The blue sometimes seems a little dull. But so does the black. So who knows.

Would you or anyone else reading know where I can get a new gasket that fits inside the back of the case; sits between the case back and threads? Mine was pinched and slightly torn when I put my new display case back on.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone else have any opinions on my date alignment dilemma? Haha


----------



## m0tty (May 4, 2014)

I'd keep it. At least the dial and chapter ring seem to be ok.

Seiko really needs to step up in quality control. Maybe write a letter to Seiko to see what they say?



jalcon said:


> Anyone else have any opinions on my date alignment dilemma? Haha


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Anyone else have any opinions on my date alignment dilemma? Haha


Man, that is so minuscule. I would attempt to convince myself that it was done purposely so that it looks right when you are viewing it from a typical angle. I would also wait a month or so and see if it changes at all after the date change mechanism has operated for a while. I would definitely not return it over that.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Lol this IS my return. The first had specs of dust on the hands, a gritty crown, and kept bad time. This is the watch I got in exchange. I have terrible luck Haha.
> 
> I can fix the date and make it perfect for that day by just tweaking it when the crown is pulled out to the change date setting.. However.. The next day, it is slightly misaligned again by the same amount. Who knows.


you traded one can of worms for another. anyway this copy they sent you don't have gritty crown and misaligned chapter ring and bezel? your date is off, but an easy fix though. hope you are satisfied with the time keeping.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Ha! Oh no, I will! I actually really enjoy the Sumo on a rubber strap. It feels very at home and looks great. Thanks again for the Spork rubber. I will definitely use it.  I'm also awaiting the Dagaz MM replica rubber strap, but that will be a while before it gets here.
> 
> I've been contemplating picking up a Blumo. Not sure yet though. The blue sometimes seems a little dull. But so does the black. So who knows.
> 
> Would you or anyone else reading know where I can get a new gasket that fits inside the back of the case; sits between the case back and threads? Mine was pinched and slightly torn when I put my new display case back on.


This is the part number. Maybe try Seiko, but I THINK the Dagaz gaskets will work. Please, someone correct me if I am wrong.

0J316BA42 CASE BACK GASKET

Order Parts Search

Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> This is the part number. Maybe try Seiko, but I THINK the Dagaz gaskets will work. Please, someone correct me if I am wrong.
> 
> 0J316BA42 CASE BACK GASKET
> 
> ...


Thanks, buddy!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

seikomatic said:


> View attachment 2348266


Orange Sumo with reverse blackened hands? Where did THAT come from..... sticks out like a talking mime!


----------



## Interceptor_RWB (Aug 7, 2008)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


>


ViperGuy, what are the bracelet link's finish? in some angles looks brushed, in some it looks polished but not 100% sure although i guess it is brushed? could be your filters or post processing though.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

second and fourth photos are great Viperguy!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JR1 said:


> ViperGuy, what are the bracelet link's finish? in some angles looks brushed, in some it looks polished but not 100% sure although i guess it is brushed? could be your filters or post processing though.


Funny you ask this because I was debating with myself earlier today on what the finish actually is? I believe it is supposed to be brushed, however, it sometimes looks polished. Can't quite explain it. I like the brushed, but also told myself that I'm ok with it being polished, or looking polished, as the case is mixture of both. Either way, I'm liking it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rokphish said:


> second and fourth photos are great Viperguy!


Thanks, Rok!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Funny you ask this because I was debating with myself earlier today on what the finish actually is? I believe it is supposed to be brushed, however, it sometimes looks polished. Can't quite explain it. I like the brushed, but also told myself that I'm ok with it being polished, or looking polished, as the case is mixture of both. Either way, I'm liking it.


It is brushed, well mine is anyway. And I was thinking about polishing the upper portion of the end link where the line meets with the polished portions of the upper part of the lugs. I think it would flow better.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

There you go throwing that PO bezel insert in my face again. LOL


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

Indeed...they should be on the Seiko web site! Nice pics...


rokphish said:


> second and fourth photos are great Viperguy!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> There you go throwing that PO bezel insert in my face again. LOL


Anything for you man!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

franksf said:


> Indeed...they should be on the Seiko web site! Nice pics...


Thank you!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

Happy Friday! 
Trying out the new rubber strap with clasp. Love this Sumo even more! 
Waiting for the new bezel insert and clear case back from Yobokies.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

What bezel insert did you get?



Handikin_Setiawan said:


> Happy Friday!
> Trying out the new rubber strap with clasp. Love this Sumo even more!
> Waiting for the new bezel insert and clear case back from Yobokies.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Funny you ask this because I was debating with myself earlier today on what the finish actually is? I believe it is supposed to be brushed, however, it sometimes looks polished. Can't quite explain it. I like the brushed, but also told myself that I'm ok with it being polished, or looking polished, as the case is mixture of both. Either way, I'm liking it.


i like it too. it has brush marks suggesting it is brushed, but it gives a chrome like mirror finish suggesting a mixture of both. the top parts of the bracelet also seems to match the polished surfaces of the sumo, which stumped me. i like! where did you get your bracelet and what brand is it? i like the stock bracelet save the clasp, and this will be a nice alternative with natos.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JR1 said:


> i like it too. it has brush marks suggesting it is brushed, but it gives a chrome like mirror finish suggesting a mixture of both. the top parts of the bracelet also seems to match the polished surfaces of the sumo, which stumped me. i like! where did you get your bracelet and what brand is it? i like the stock bracelet save the clasp, and this will be a nice alternative with natos.


Bought it on eBay. Not sure what brand it is, but it has a genuine Monster clasp on it. Paid $99 for it. The seller also has the same bracelet with a Prospex clasp for $159. This one wasn't available when I purchased mine, though I wouldn't have opted for it anyway. Don't see a huge difference in the Prospex version vs the Monster to make me want to shell out $60 more dollars.

Here is a link to the exact one I purchased. He's added quite a few more items to his store since I looked on Saturday.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&alt=web&id=301438596669


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I've been trying to think about what other mods I could do to this Sumo, but I think I've done all I can really do without dramatically changing it. I was going to do MM300 hands, but decided against it for two reasons; the Sumo hands fit the watch really well, and also the main place to purchase them the owner would never contact me back. 

Minus needing a new gasket for my case back, I think the only two things left would be to pick up a PO bezel insert and a few NATO's/ZULU's. I've already purchased all of the good rubber straps. 

I'm going to mod the SSC031 I recently won from Arizona Fine Time as much as I possibly can to keep the mod bug going. Lol. After that I think I might mod a 007 pretty extensively.


----------



## Handikin_Setiawan (May 1, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> What bezel insert did you get?


The one like yours ViperGuy! Not a big fan of the font


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I've been trying to think about what other mods I could do to this Sumo, but I think I've done all I can really do without dramatically changing it. I was going to do MM300 hands, but decided against it for two reasons; the Sumo hands fit the watch really well, and also the main place to purchase them the owner would never contact me back.
> 
> Minus needing a new gasket for my case back, I think the only two things left would be to pick up a PO bezel insert and a few NATO's/ZULU's. I've already purchased all of the good rubber straps.
> 
> I'm going to mod the SSC031 I recently won from Arizona Fine Time as much as I possibly can to keep the mod bug going. Lol. After that I think I might mod a 007 pretty extensively.


I'm anxious to see what mods you go with for your SSC031. I have a SSC017 and I love it, it's been my grab and go watch for the past week while camping and shooting. Your modded Sumo looks nice and clean, well done sir!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I got around to polishing the upper portion of the end links. Hard to capture in the picture.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Handikin_Setiawan said:


> The one like yours ViperGuy! Not a big fan of the font


Awesome. Can't wait to see it. 



SchrodingersCat said:


> I'm anxious to see what mods you go with for your SSC031. I have a SSC017 and I love it, it's been my grab and go watch for the past week while camping and shooting. Your modded Sumo looks nice and clean, well done sir!


Thank you, sir! Greatly appreciated. 



Buellrider said:


> I got around to polishing the upper portion of the end links. Hard to capture in the picture.


I can see the difference. Looks good. What did you use and how did you go about doing it? Nice work, Paul.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I can see the difference. Looks good. What did you use and how did you go about doing it? Nice work, Paul.


I taped off the bottom portion of the lugs and used a Cape Cod cloth.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I taped off the bottom portion of the lugs and used a Cape Cod cloth.


Thanks for the info. I received the Spork rubber today. This strap wears really well and is quite soft. Thanks again!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Does the Spork rubber have to be cut to fit? Looks like it comes out to about 22mm just outside the lugs.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

no cutting at all.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Does the Spork rubber have to be cut to fit? Looks like it comes out to about 22mm just outside the lugs.


Everdying is correct. No cutting needed at all. It's a 20mm strap.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks for the info. I received the Spork rubber today. This strap wears really well and is quite soft. Thanks again!


Where i can buy this Spork strap?

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Littlecheese said:


> Where i can buy this Spork strap?
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


Found mine in the FS section here on the forum.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

i bought my spork strap direct from our local seiko distributor.
they had no stock so had to order from japan.
came up to about $11.


----------



## sprintV (Aug 1, 2014)

here is my sumo. happy holidays!


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Which rubber strap comes stock on the orange Sumo? Is it the same as the spork rubber?

Is it this one??

http://www.amazon.com/Seiko-Rubber-...7&sr=8-1&tag=viglink122305-20#customerReviews


----------



## BrandonS (Jun 13, 2007)

*Adding mine to the mix...*


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Which rubber strap comes stock on the orange Sumo? Is it the same as the spork rubber?
> 
> Is it this one??
> 
> ...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

The orange Sumo comes on rubber. It's a Z20, looks just like the one linked to above except it doesn't say "Seiko" on the part that would be visible.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Howa said:


> The orange Sumo comes on rubber. It's a Z20, looks just like the one linked to above except it doesn't say "Seiko" on the part that would be visible.


Is it the only one that comes on a rubber?


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Is it the only one that comes on a rubber?


Yes, the orange is the only one that comes on rubber. I've always owned more than one Sumo so I just swap the bracelet to the orange if that's how I want to wear it. I had all 3 at one time, sold them all to fund a MM300, sold it , and then bought back the orange and the black. I just got a MM300 clasp for my Black Sumo, and I know some would say this is crazy talk, but I like the Sumo everybit as much as I did the MM300 and it's 1/5'th the price.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Never seen a Sumo come on a rubber.


Orange one comes with rubber..


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

jalcon said:


> Orange one comes with rubber..


Edit* nevermind haha ^^


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Everdying said:


> i bought my spork strap direct from our local seiko distributor.
> they had no stock so had to order from japan.
> came up to about $11.


When you say "seiko distributor" do you mean like a seiko outlet or store.. Or a store that sells seiko.. Or what?

Thanks


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jalcon said:


> When you say "seiko distributor" do you mean like a seiko outlet or store.. Or a store that sells seiko.. Or what?
> 
> Thanks


uhh as in distributor.
the ones who bring in seiko officially to the country, and then distributes to dealers etc.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

I've noticed the orange has started to disappear from Amazon JP. Just like the classic monsters...fading away and going up in price.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

better hurry up and stock up then...


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Everdying said:


> uhh as in distributor.
> the ones who bring in seiko officially to the country, and then distributes to dealers etc.


Yeah I guess I have no idea where or how to find that in America lol.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)




----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jalcon said:


> Yeah I guess I have no idea where or how to find that in America lol.


isnt seikousa.com the distributor?
i remember some guys have ordered parts from them before.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Pro Diver (Nov 15, 2007)




----------



## Wondermutt (Jul 12, 2014)

Arrgggg, got a new Blumo sitting in a package from Japan that arrived today. Wife says i must wait till xmas morning.....sigh. Been reading this thread to tide me over.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Wondermutt said:


> Arrgggg, got a new Blumo sitting in a package from Japan that arrived today. Wife says i must wait till xmas morning.....sigh. Been reading this thread to tide me over.


Lol...that's rough.

I got my Sumo for my 30th birthday a few weeks ago. I received it in November though...I told her I had to "inspect it for alignment issues" which was partially true, lol.


----------



## Littlecheese (Jul 19, 2014)

Wondermutt said:


> Arrgggg, got a new Blumo sitting in a package from Japan that arrived today. Wife says i must wait till xmas morning.....sigh. Been reading this thread to tide me over.


May the force be with you! ️

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Band R Bands velcro strap, quite possibly the most comfortable strap I've ever worn.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)




----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

I have had my current Sumo for 7 days now and it's a total of +11 seconds for the entire week. Pretty damn good. It seems to gain a second or two over night, and lose a second or two during the day when I'm wearing it...making for some pretty amazing timekeeping over a stretch of days.


----------



## nevada1995 (Dec 24, 2014)

I like your photos, you guys are killing me now I'm going have to get another sumo. That said, I like the band on your watch. Where can I find one?


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Here's another to further seal your doom!


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Guys, 

Anoyone knows where can I get a ceramic Bezel insert that fits a sumo? 

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Guys,
> 
> Anoyone knows where can I get a ceramic Bezel insert that fits a sumo?
> 
> Thanks in advance....


yobokies.
but he only has one design, and the color scheme may not be to everyone's liking.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Yah but I thought harold's website started this as coming soon meaning it is not yet available?

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Really hoping for a ceramic bezel with white engraved numbers...

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Wlover said:


> Yah but I thought harold's website started this as coming soon meaning it is not yet available?
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


i think he hasnt updated it.
even the pepsi sumo bezel has been 'coming soon' for a few months, like the ceramic.
but the pepsi can definitely be purchased.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Wlover said:


> Really hoping for a ceramic bezel with white engraved numbers...
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


I wonder how hard it would be to change the font color yourself?


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

Oic... Think gotta email him to know. Thanks

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jbg7474 said:


> Here's another to further seal your doom!


You are an enabler.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

Is this becoming the Official Sumo Modding thread? Are we unhappy with our stock Sumos?


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sumo modding ? Not for me , I like it untouched ( well a mm clasp is a desired upgrade )


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

for me, stock would do but i also want MM clasp. others may want to mod tgeir sumos and it is fine. let's see them who knows we might see something we might like.


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

PK73 said:


> Sumo modding ? Not for me , I like it untouched ( well a mm clasp is a desired upgrade )
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Totally agree with you mate.

I love it untouched unaltered.

I have my bluemo now since months and I am sure it will stay unmoded.

Not that I have anything against mods.

I like a lot of things people do here very creatively.

To me touching my watch, removing stuff etc equates to an operation and I wouldn't put what I love through that pain. So no mod no botox for me. But this is only and only my opinion. I think seiko has done its best with the watch which is why we all love the sumo.

It takes nothing away from others creativity. There are very very creative people here creating some unique and beautiful pieces. Congrats on that.

The best I like is the end mill president bracelet. Looks wow.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

asrar.merchant said:


> Totally agree with you mate.
> 
> I love it untouched unaltered.
> 
> ...


me too. a MM clasp is all the mod i think i'll do. MM clasp but at the price of the MM clasp, might as well get an aftermarket bracelet and call it a day. i just like the entire watch head as is. bezel, dial, hands, etc.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

zimaster said:


> Is this becoming the Official Sumo Modding thread? Are we unhappy with our stock Sumos?


Well, it IS the "Official Sumo" thread, so I don't see a problem with everyone posting their modded Sumo's. I like seeing stock AND modded. Just my opinion. 

My modded Sumo.


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

I have to admit that the MM clasp is a pretty attractive idea...


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I do like that end mill bracelet. But I'm partial to the stock bezel.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Modding is just part of the Seiko culture in general.

Some bought these watches for how they look originally and then were inspired by other's mods. 

The Sumo is a great platform for modifications and I do believe it looks just equally as attractive stock


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

^^^
exactly, everyone is welcome to post here whether it is modded or stock, I just expressed my opinion 
here is mine with a MM clasp


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You forgot to take off the blue plastic on the case back. Nice MM clasp.



PK73 said:


> ^^^
> exactly, everyone is welcome to post here whether it is modded or stock, I just expressed my opinion
> here is mine with a MM clasp


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

actually the first thing I did when it came was to attach the ratcheting clasp LOL!


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

I always leave the blue circle on. 
Where did you get the ratchet clasp?
Nice watch!


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Outlawyer said:


> I always leave the blue circle on.
> Where did you get the ratchet clasp?
> Nice watch!


I ordered it online from Bay, there's a guy in the States that has them in stock with good feedback, pm me if you need more info.
An other option is Rob aka monsterwatches.nl 
and a third option is to use the clasp of a Sportura SKA509 or SKA511, it is almost the same clasp (the difference is that the Sportura one is made of Ti + SS)


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, it IS the "Official Sumo" thread, so I don't see a problem with everyone posting their modded Sumo's. I like seeing stock AND modded. Just my opinion.


+1


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

post deleted . . .


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

The only mod I can see for my Sumo's are saphire crystals once the OEM's get a bit scratched up. There are already some fine scratches on my black Sumo. I expected that though. And I'm REALLY glad I got the orange Sumo while they were still available!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I have a few parts coming from Harold. My black Sumo will be see all of them, I am keeping my Blumo stock.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

An update on my sqeaky bracelet. I followed the advice of some of you enablers/members and used silicone spray, no more squeak. $8 and half a Minute of my time, mission complete!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Forgot I had made this. Short video of my Sumo in stock form using the iPhone 6's time lapse.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Seeing all of the Blumo pics has made me want one now. I'm already thinking about what mods I'd do if I grab one. Hmmmm. I wouldn't sell the Black Sumo for the Blumo to replace it. Just add it to the collection.

I've been looking through the sales forum all day at the Blumos that WERE for sale. Not really seeing mint used ones, or really any used ones period. I thought I had found one, but it's already sold.  Wanted to try and grab one from a forum member, but guess I will just have to buy new.

But if anyone has a good deal on a mint/near mint Blumo (mods or no mods) that's in the US and will let it go for a good price, PM me please.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

patience my friend... the last few weeks i saw 2-3 for sale, so about once a week give or take... runs about 350...


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, more will show up. I would wait for a pre owned one if I were you.


----------



## bonbonson (Dec 16, 2012)

Late to the party but its better late than never right? Had a relative buy me a bluemo in japan, set to get it by January. Seems like there's another box now tho. Only pic i got so far. Will add more once I receive it!! Any recommendations for nato straps on this bluemo?


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

The US dollar is doing very well at the moment isn't it? I would buy new. I have decided to curb my spending for a while as the AUS dollar is not doing so well


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Minus LongIslandWatch, what are some other good places to buy a new Sumo?


----------



## r0_ger (Jul 9, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Minus LongIslandWatch, what are some other good places to buy a new Sumo?


Google Higuchi and chino. Buy direct from Japan with the low yen. Surely good.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

r0_ger said:


> Google Higuchi and chino. Buy direct from Japan with the low yen. Surely good.


Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Minus LongIslandWatch, what are some other good places to buy a new Sumo?


Check out Rakuten, Seiko3s and 10keiya both have them for $376.50.

Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC003 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Check out Rakuten, Seiko3s and 10keiya both have them for $376.50.
> 
> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC003 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch


Thank you!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

AR coating on the sapphire makes it look like I have a Blumo. Haha!


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Check out Rakuten, Seiko3s and 10keiya both have them for $376.50.
> 
> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC003 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch


Wow - that's an incredible price with free shipping! Hard to find a good used one for that price.

Is Ratuken a good seller? Thx.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Chp5 said:


> Wow - that's an incredible price with free shipping! Hard to find a good used one for that price.
> 
> Is Ratuken a good seller? Thx.


Rakutens an online marketplace. Think of it as the Japanese Amazon.com

I've had two flawless transactions on there and many more folks on here can say the same

However, like always - buy the seller and there are already a few recommendations here


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

I used higuchi for my Sumo/blumo. Don't think Katsu will match the $376. I bought a 007 and BFK on rakuten just before Christmas. Was at my door within 5 days


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> I used higuchi for my Sumo/blumo. Don't think Katsu will match the $376. I bought a 007 and BFK on rakuten just before Christmas. Was at my door within 5 days


Did you use EMS shipping to get it to you that quick?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Did you use EMS shipping to get it to you that quick?


That's how fast I received my SARY055 using their regular shipping.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Did you use EMS shipping to get it to you that quick?


Yes was EMS shipping. From memory $15 for the 2 watches.


----------



## suncurent (Nov 10, 2013)

i've used seiko3s a number of times over the past year with great success -- fast confirmation, fast shipping, and quality products. this week i finally decided to take advantage of the weak yen and purchase a sumo. initially i ordered through 10keiya but they only accept paypal and i wanted to use cc, so i had to cancel. however, english communication with them was excellent and i will definitely consider going with them in the future. 

once cancelled, i went back to the old reliable seiko3s. while they do have the black sumo in stock, for some reason, they will not ship the sumo here to seoul were i reside. weird because i never had an issue like that before with them. 

so, i went back to rakuten and found another seller -- watch.dot -- who has the sumo for the same price. i ordered it yesterday and received the order confirmation / shipping confirmation this afternoon. communication was again excellent with this vendor. will be eagerly tracking via japanpost / ems for the next couple of days as i am hoping the sumo will arrive here by friday afternoon just before i take off for vacation. 

anyways, total price for the sumo and shipping is $360  oh yes, i also ordered an mm300 rubber strap from another rakuten vendor to go with the sumo. i belive the vendors name is time garden or something and once more purchase was smooth, smooth. they shipped it the same day as ordered -- i believe the price came out to $29 shipping inclusive.

hope this helps ....


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

suncurent said:


> i've used seiko3s a number of times over the past year with great success -- fast confirmation, fast shipping, and quality products. this week i finally decided to take advantage of the weak yen and purchase a sumo. initially i ordered through 10keiya but they only accept paypal and i wanted to use cc, so i had to cancel. however, english communication with them was excellent and i will definitely consider going with them in the future.
> 
> once cancelled, i went back to the old reliable seiko3s. while they do have the black sumo in stock, for some reason, they will not ship the sumo here to seoul were i reside. weird because i never had an issue like that before with them.
> 
> ...


It does help. Thanks and congrats on your new Sumo!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

How do you actually purchase a watch from Higuchi? I filled out the "request form", however, I have yet to hear anything back; and that was two days ago. I checked my spam folder and there is nothing there from them either.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

suncurent said:


> i've used seiko3s a number of times over the past year with great success -- fast confirmation, fast shipping, and quality products. this week i finally decided to take advantage of the weak yen and purchase a sumo. initially i ordered through 10keiya but they only accept paypal and i wanted to use cc, so i had to cancel. however, english communication with them was excellent and i will definitely consider going with them in the future.
> 
> once cancelled, i went back to the old reliable seiko3s. while they do have the black sumo in stock, for some reason, they will not ship the sumo here to seoul were i reside. weird because i never had an issue like that before with them.
> 
> ...


That's a great price. A couple of years ago $360 USD would have translated to about $340 AUD. Ah the good old days .

Well done, Take advantage while you can.


----------



## Goofytek (Apr 24, 2011)

Girlfriend just surprised me with this Christmas gift!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Question for those of you have purchased items from Dagaz. I bought one of their MM rubber straps for my Sumo and it has taken about 3 weeks or so to get here. Should hopefully be here tomorrow based on tracking. Anyway, my question is, does Dagaz offer any fast shipment options such as EMS? I remember when I paid for the MM strap I saw no other shipping methods, but maybe there is a way to get EMS? 

I've emailed Dagaz a few times regarding the shipping method and also asking about particular items and I've never once had a reply back. Is it robots working there?


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Question for those of you have purchased items from Dagaz. I bought one of their MM rubber straps for my Sumo and it has taken about 3 weeks or so to get here. Should hopefully be here tomorrow based on tracking. Anyway, my question is, does Dagaz offer any fast shipment options such as EMS? I remember when I paid for the MM strap I saw no other shipping methods, but maybe there is a way to get EMS?
> 
> I've emailed Dagaz a few times regarding the shipping method and also asking about particular items and I've never once had a reply back. Is it robots working there?


Jake's stuff usually gets to me within 2 weeks from Hong Kong to New Jersey. I think it's just the holiday causing any delays in delivery or response..


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

I finally received my Sumo after about two years of lusting after photos of the watch. The price in USD has dropped to a more comfortable level, and it was Christmas time. I'm so glad to finally have the Sumo in my collection! 

I have to say it looks better in real life than in all of the pictures I've seen. It's very difficult to get a realistic perspective in photos. The bezel font isn't as big looking in real life. The lug width seems spot on also. I wouldn't change anything about the watch. 

The bracelet isn't as good as the watch head itself, I think that's the only real place for improvement at this price point. I don't like dealing with pins and collars, because there's always the thought in my mind that I might not have put it together just right and the watch will fall off my wrist at an inopportune time. Knock on wood. 

Also, I'm happy to say that the alignment of the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial are all perfect. Everything is lined up just right. 

Now is the time to buy, guys. The price is right and it's much better than you'd imagine from just seeing photos online.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Shagrath said:


> Also, I'm happy to say that the alignment of the bezel insert, chapter ring, and dial are all perfect. Everything is lined up just right.


You're one of the lucky ones!


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> You're one of the lucky ones!


Yep, lucky indeed. Mine is pretty good, but the bezel insert us off by perhaps 10 sec.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jbg7474 said:


> Yep, lucky indeed. Mine is pretty good, but the bezel insert us off by perhaps 10 sec.


Same as me. Same thing for the chapter ring


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Received my MM waffle strap from Dagaz today. Quite nice and feels good. Quality is really good for only $20.


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

Happy new year guys!! 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## hectord (Mar 5, 2014)

Happy new year!!
I wish an orange sumo this year.


@khakihamilton


----------



## batman1345 (Oct 13, 2013)

hectord said:


> Happy new year!!
> I wish an orange sumo this year.
> 
> @khakihamilton


Me too but black and free... 

Στάλθηκε από το Sony Neo V χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Received my MM waffle strap from Dagaz today. Quite nice and feels good. Quality is really good for only $20.


is it true that it's not dust/lint magnet?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rokphish said:


> is it true that it's not dust/lint magnet?


Not sure yet, but I will let you know over the next couple of days. So far so good though.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Think this set of hands (if they worked) would look good on a Blumo?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Think this set of hands (if they worked) would look good on a Blumo?


imo, they're way too thick.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Think this set of hands (if they worked) would look good on a Blumo?


I don't think so. One of the great things about the Sumo is the chrome lined indices, I think the chrome hands match the indices pretty well.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Everdying said:


> imo, they're way too thick.


IMO no it wouldn't. I think the hands look great stock. The color scheme you have going there, would make the blumo look cheap. Again this is just my opinion.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Ok, one more set. I will be changing the bezel insert to the black PO. These have the black to match the bezel insert while the indicies will have the chrome/polish to match the markers/numbers on the PO insert. Kind of will all pull it together? They're also the same hands as the stock, just lined with black.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think that will look a little odd up against a blue dial. But who knows?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just bought a Sapphire from Dagaz for a soon purchase of a Blumo.

Here is the look I'm going for. I know it's a Photoshop, but I love it. Left version is what I'm looking to do. Can't remember who did this PS, but it was posted back in this thread. Can't tell if the hands are PS'd black or if it's just the lighting. Either way, that's where I came up with the wanting to use the above black hands with the Blumo.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Just bought a Sapphire from Dagaz for a soon purchase of a Blumo.
> 
> Here is the look I'm going for. I know it's a Photoshop, but I love it. Left version is what I'm looking to do. Can't remember who did this PS, but it was posted back in this thread. Can't tell if the hands are PS'd black or if it's just the lighting. Either way, that's where I came up with the wanting to use the above black hands with the Blumo.


I believe it would look rather nice. Go for it.

Some people need to see some real life pictures to get the visual


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I believe it would look rather nice. Go for it.
> 
> Some people need to see some real life pictures to get the visual


I think I'm going to. I mean, at the worst I don't like it and can just have them changed back to stock.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow, I have to say that really does look good with that bezel. Good luck!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I think that will look rather nice with the black hands and bezel insert. I was thinking of changing my hands on my Sumo, but after talking with Carlowus, he talked me down. But going with the black Sumo hands is a good idea.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Just bought a Sapphire from Dagaz for a soon purchase of a Blumo.
> 
> Here is the look I'm going for. I know it's a Photoshop, but I love it. Left version is what I'm looking to do. Can't remember who did this PS, but it was posted back in this thread. Can't tell if the hands are PS'd black or if it's just the lighting. Either way, that's where I came up with the wanting to use the above black hands with the Blumo.


i did that photoshop 
only thing that was done was placing the real PO bezel over sumo.
nothing else was PS.
i think the black hands are due to a black cloth in front, so as to prevent any reflections off the crystal...thats what photogs usually do.

anyway, after all that i went and bought the small font blue bezel.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Everdying said:


> i did that photoshop
> only thing that was done was placing the real PO bezel over sumo.
> nothing else was PS.
> i think the black hands are due to a black cloth in front, so as to prevent any reflections off the crystal...thats what photogs usually do.
> ...


Well, I'm going to do as it looks there.


----------



## bonbonson (Dec 16, 2012)

Finally able to join the club!! Got my bluemo and I havnt resized the bracelet so its on a green nato for now









"A Rolex is just a watch just like a diamond is just a stone"


----------



## bonbonson (Dec 16, 2012)

One more photo to show off the blue in bluemo 









"A Rolex is just a watch just like a diamond is just a stone"


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Everdying said:


> i did that photoshop
> only thing that was done was placing the real PO bezel over sumo.
> nothing else was PS.
> i think the black hands are due to a black cloth in front, so as to prevent any reflections off the crystal...thats what photogs usually do.
> ...


The orange may be a better colour scheme for the sumo? Orange better with black no?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

joey79 said:


> The orange may be a better colour scheme for the sumo? Orange better with black no?


yes, but i did it cos i already have a blumo and was curious how it would look with both the PO bezels that yobokies offers.
anyway, there are a few other brands that have blue dials and orange bezels...like this glycine combat sub.
of cos having a sunburst blue dial makes it look nicer.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My Blumo will mostly live on a rubber strap, so it can look aggressive and the black Sumo will stay on the Super President Endmill to look dressy, so-to-speak.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Everdying said:


> yes, but i did it cos i already have a blumo and was curious how it would look with both the PO bezels that yobokies offers.
> anyway, there are a few other brands that have blue dials and orange bezels...like this glycine combat sub.
> of cos having a sunburst blue dial makes it look nicer.
> 
> View attachment 2486690


On that watch it does not look too bad at all.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Has anyone done a mod with different color numbers in the bezel insert like the green sumo? I like the contrast/colors. (Not my pic)


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Picked up a few new parts that I need to get installed. Thinking of sending to Jay at NEWW to have him do it...now,the question is, do I bead blast or not bead blast?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Picked up a few new parts that I need to get installed. Thinking of sending to Jay at NEWW to have him do it...now,the question is, do I bead blast or not bead blast?


Ok, spill the beans. What parts did you get? That will help us help you decide whether or not to bead blast.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Sapphire crystal and black date wheel. Also have a polished chapter ring but still debating on using it. I would lose the minute markers.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

imo, the black date wheel would unbalance the dial.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Sapphire crystal and black date wheel. Also have a polished chapter ring but still debating on using it. I would lose the minute markers.


Where did you get the black date wheel?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Everdying said:


> imo, the black date wheel would unbalance the dial.


Yup.

I too was a fan of the black date for a bit until I realized the balance the white date provides.

It won't be an eye sore, just not personal preference. This and the complications sometimes involved with installing the black date wheel and having it function properly made me pass


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I got the date wheel from Harold.

I actually think that the white date wheel makes the dial unbalanced as it doesn't match the color of the lumed indices. Here is a picture (not mine) that has the black date wheel and has been bead blasted. If I did it, I would go with the hi lite blast though so it wouldn't look as grey.










Here is a pic from Harold's photobucket that shows a SNZF with a polished chapter ring and I like the way it cleans everything up. Granted, tastes are subjective, but I dig it.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I think bead blasting is a very cool look, but losing the contrasting polished and brushed finishes on the sumo would be unacceptable to me. Now if you could bead blast just the brushed surfaces or just the polished surfaces, that might be cool.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I got the date wheel from Harold.


Thanks.

I think it looks good with the black date wheel. I also like the bead blast look. Either way you can't go wrong, IMO.


----------



## franksf (Apr 12, 2012)

First off, thank you all for the numerous pictures and opinions about the Sumo. It made me want one, and I just bought one!
Here is a quick review for those of you reading this thread who want another set of opinion...
*The awesome:* The accuracy i.e 3-4 sec in 15 days...none of my ETA watches matches that....
*The great:* Watch looks fantastic in person. Looks like an expensive watch not a cheapee submariner lookalike, design is unique, big numbers are cool and not as big as when pictured in a close up, 20mm bracelet fits the design (I would not like it as much if it was a 22 one), bracelet is very comfortable and the brushed look with small polish accent is plain awesome, lume is stay on all night with just minimal day ware.
*The not so good:* The numbers are sometimes not fully aligned and some numbers fonts seems off (i.e 31), the bezel has some little play and I may need to move it a bit between 2 clicks to have it fully aligned
*The bad:* the bracelet pin and collar system....it tool me two trips to a watch repair shop to get it right, saw the watch fall on the floor at the shop and almost did fall on the floor again 3 days ago as a pin got loose again. I decided not to go to the shop again and did it myself this time using an advice taken from one WUS member which is to bend the pin a bit and push it hard inside. It seemed to have done the trick

*Overall:* I love the watch and will keep it and for long. Will I buy it again? Yes but one should not expect the quality of the sumo to be as high as watches in the 1-3K range. It is a great watch for what I paid for though.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Howa said:


>


Fantastic shot.


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

Just received Orange Sumo SBDC005 from Higuchi.
I almost get the Blumo but since the Orange Sumo is discontinued then I get it first.


----------



## Strelastic (Jan 6, 2015)

Here's my new Sumo:








This is the lug of it near the crown:







As you can see it's badly finished, that edge is sharp like a blade. I was unable to put the metallic bracelet in there because of this. I don't want to send it back for warranty unless absolutely necessary - any ideas what would be the easiest way to smooth it up?


----------



## eddiea (Mar 26, 2006)




----------



## hectord (Mar 5, 2014)

Chaisak Wanaroj said:


> Just received Orange Sumo SBDC005 from Higuchi.
> I almost get the Blumo but since the Orange Sumo is discontinued then I get it first.
> View attachment 2529314


I don't know if I can ask it but ... How much does it cost in Higuchi now?
Thanks.

@khakihamilton


----------



## Chaisak Wanaroj (Sep 28, 2014)

Less than $400



hectord said:


> I don't know if I can ask it but ... How much does it cost in Higuchi now?
> Thanks.
> 
> @khakihamilton


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Strelastic said:


> Here's my new Sumo:
> View attachment 2535866
> 
> 
> ...


That is not good. I can even see it in your first picture when I zoom in. Seems like it should be an easy fix, but I don't personally know the best way to do it. If it's done incorrectly it will be very visible. I think I would probably send it back myself, though I know it's painful to do that.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Check out Rakuten, Seiko3s and 10keiya both have them for $376.50.
> 
> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC003 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch


So I ordered a black Sumo from 10keiya on Jan 2. I received a confirmation email, but no email about how to pay and shipping details. When I email them, I get a response in Japanese.

Anyone know how this works? Thx.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Chp5 said:


> So I ordered a black Sumo from 10keiya on Jan 2. I received a confirmation email, but no email about how to pay and shipping details. When I email them, I get a response in Japanese.
> 
> Anyone know how this works? Thx.


Not sure what is going on. If I remember correctly, when I have ordered from them it directs me to my PayPal and I make payment in Yen. Then I receive about 5 emails in Japanese about shipping and order confirmation.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

So I dropped my black Sumo off at the local watch doctor. Decided not to bead blast. I have new hands in transit but have decided against using them on this watch. I really like the Sumo hands and I am afraid the lume wont match the dial. May just save them for a different watch, maybe a SKX.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Strelastic said:


> Here's my new Sumo:
> View attachment 2535866
> 
> 
> ...


i'd send it back. if you mess it up, you miss your chance for a return.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

JR1 said:


> i'd send it back. if you mess it up, you miss your chance for a return.


Good advice, i'd be doing the same.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> So I dropped my black Sumo off at the local watch doctor. Decided not to bead blast. I have new hands in transit but have decided against using them on this watch. I really like the Sumo hands and I am afraid the lume wont match the dial. May just save them for a different watch, maybe a SKX.


In my opinion, you made the right choice not to bead blast. So what are you having done to it?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> In my opinion, you made the right choice not to bead blast. So what are you having done to it?


Sapphire crystal, black date wheel and polished chapter ring. Hopefully it comes together as I have envisioned it. If I don't like it I can always have him redo it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

^^^Looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

You Sumo n00b's should be bumping this thread like crazy with new pics of your Sumo's.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> You Sumo n00b's should be bumping this thread like crazy with new pics of your Sumo's.


Agreed! Here's mine. . One of the things I love about the sumo is that it had kind of a fifty's vibe, especially the black one. I think part of it is the cursive font. In any event, the background there is a fifty's era Marx train.










Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

I've been thinking lately about the Sumo case shape. One of the things that I love about it is that it looks like a different shape depending on lighting and the viewing angle. Sometimes it looks like the MM300 shape, a round case with lugs, with echoes of the original 62MAS. Sometimes I see more of a cushion case shape, reminding me of the 6309 and 6105--the smaller lug width really plays into that look. 

In looking at Seiko's dive watch history, the Sumo doesn't fill a clear slot. It's something somewhat new, but it's not ignorant of history. When I look at what Seiko has done with the case shape, lugs, and finishing on the Sumo, I don't see something that diverges from what they've done in the past--I see an essay on all of Seiko's dive history.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> I've been thinking lately about the Sumo case shape. One of the things that I love about it is that it looks like a different shape depending on lighting and the viewing angle. Sometimes it looks like the MM300 shape, a round case with lugs, with echoes of the original 62MAS. Sometimes I see more of a cushion case shape, reminding me of the 6309 and 6105--the smaller lug width really plays into that look.
> 
> In looking at Seiko's dive watch history, the Sumo doesn't fill a clear slot. It's something somewhat new, but it's not ignorant of history. When I look at what Seiko has done with the case shape, lugs, and finishing on the Sumo, I don't see something that diverges from what they've done in the past--I see an essay on all of Seiko's dive history.


Well put.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Last one. I think the Sumo is one of the more photogenic watches out there.










Sent from my 1+(1)


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> Last one. I think the Sumo is one of the more photogenic watches out there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you taking your pictures in very low lighting or are you using a filter on them?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Went back through this whole thread over the past few days looking at the Blumo pics while I wait for mine to arrive. Looking forward to it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Went back through this whole thread over the past few days looking at the Blumo pics while I wait for mine to arrive. Looking forward to it.


Did you go through Rakuten? Here is another to hold you over.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Yep! I also received my Dagaz sapphire today. For anyone who is trying to decide over Dagaz or Yobokies, I will say this... The Dagaz is a lot more domed than the Yobokies, for sure. I will do pictures of my two Sumo's together to show the differences between each once the Dagaz is installed. 

Btw, nice pic and thanks!


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Are you taking your pictures in very low lighting or are you using a filter on them?


Yes and yes. The pics are under our Christmas tree (which I refuse to take down lol). The filter is called "posterize" on my phone camera.


----------



## glg (Aug 2, 2012)

Coffe time


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> http://i1285.photobucket.com/albums/a600/pmcniel1/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/A97B5D35-BCCE-484F-9344-7D80B656EC79_zpsdguy3g4h.jpg[/IMG[/QUOTE]
> 
> Looks good man, congrats!
> 
> Mind sharing who did the work along with more pics


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Another shot from The Great Smokey Mountains.........


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


>


That looks really good!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Looks good man, congrats!
> 
> Mind sharing who did the work along with more pics


Thanks. I will post more pics tomorrow.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Been away from the forum for a while. I went through the last months worth of posts and noticed a lot of discussion on modding Sumos. Far be it for to me tell anyone what to do with their watch because, after all, it is your watch but I wouldn't change a thing. I have said it before and I will say it again - the Sumo is perfect stock. To do something to alter its appearance would be to deter from it being a Sumo. Yeah the bezel is unique and the numbers look like no other numbers on any other bezel out there but they are Sumo bezel numbers and they are unique. The hands synchronize perfectly with the chroming on the hour markers. The white date window meshes well with the rest of the dial. Some people complain about the bracelet. I have owned and sold three black Sumos and I have always found the bracelet to be extremely comfortable and highlight/accentuate the watch body amazingly. I could go on but I think you get my drift.

The Sumo is not a MarineMaster 300, it is a Sumo and is beautiful and perfect in its own way. Yeah, it's obvious I am a fan and I am going to be adding another Sumo just as soon as I hear back from Higuchi and this one is staying.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Eagerly awaiting ceramic insert mods to start becoming available. Sapphire would be better though!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

*Rakuten vs Higuchi...*

I have ordered three watches from Higuchi - always with excellent service. I just received pricing from him for a Seiko SBDC001 that is approximately $20 USD more than Rakuten is selling it for. $20 isn't a big deal and, like I said, I have always received excellent service from Higuchi. So, the question is - has anyone ordered from both Higuchi and Rakuten? If so, have you noticed both providing excellent service and products (e.g. misaligned chapter ring issues with either)? For what it's worth, the Sumos I have purchased from Higuchi have had perfectly aligned chapter rings and if the premium of $20 (again, big deal) is going to ensure that my Sumo will arrive with that level of detail then I will gladly pay the additional $20.

Thanks!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Been away from the forum for a while. I went through the last months worth of posts and noticed a lot of discussion on modding Sumos. Far be it for to me tell anyone what to do with their watch because, after all, it is your watch but I wouldn't change a thing. I have said it before and I will say it again - the Sumo is perfect stock. To do something to alter its appearance would be to deter from it being a Sumo. Yeah the bezel is unique and the numbers look like no other numbers on any other bezel out there but they are Sumo bezel numbers and they are unique. The hands synchronize perfectly with the chroming on the hour markers. The white date window meshes well with the rest of the dial. Some people complain about the bracelet. I have owned and sold three black Sumos and I have always found the bracelet to be extremely comfortable and highlight/accentuate the watch body amazingly. I could go on but I think you get my drift.
> 
> The Sumo is not a MarineMaster 300, it is a Sumo and is beautiful and perfect in its own way. Yeah, it's obvious I am a fan and I am going to be adding another Sumo just as soon as I hear back from Higuchi and this one is staying.


I personally don't mod things because I dislike they way they are stock, I mod things (cars, bikes and watches) because I find it fun to make something uniquely mine. I have a completely stock Sumo as well as my modded one and it will stay stock.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

*Re: Rakuten vs Higuchi...*



rosborn said:


> I have ordered three watches from Higuchi - always with excellent service. I just received pricing from him for a Seiko SBDC001 that is approximately $20 USD more than Rakuten is selling it for. $20 isn't a big deal and, like I said, I have always received excellent service from Higuchi. So, the question is - has anyone ordered from both Higuchi and Rakuten? If so, have you noticed both providing excellent service and products (e.g. misaligned chapter ring issues with either)? For what it's worth, the Sumos I have purchased from Higuchi have had perfectly aligned chapter rings and if the premium of $20 (again, big deal) is going to ensure that my Sumo will arrive with that level of detail then I will gladly pay the additional $20.
> 
> Thanks!


Got my Blumo from Rakuten watch-shop a year ago: was very pleased with the watch and the seller. Recently, I wanted to order Orange Sumo from the same seller, but his site is under maintenance for about a month now. Ended up ordering from Higuchi - haven't arrived yet, but so far the transaction was very easy.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Eagerly awaiting ceramic insert mods to start becoming available. Sapphire would be better though!


+1


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: Rakuten vs Higuchi...*

My first MM300 had the pip that was uneven and stuck up above the bezel. This was through Higuchi and it bothered me so much I flipped it.

Rakuten seller shipped me another MM300 recently that was factory sealed and was perfect.

With Seiko it is luck of the draw and Higuchi/Seiya now have so many requests and volume they even state they cant check your watch for alignment. Why pay a premium for something when you aren't getting a premium anymore?

That Rakuten seller was $300+ less than what Higuchi quoted.


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

Buellrider said:


>


Wow, quite a beautiful result. I really like the way that looks (though I miss the minute markers).


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Been away from the forum for a while. I went through the last months worth of posts and noticed a lot of discussion on modding Sumos. Far be it for to me tell anyone what to do with their watch because, after all, it is your watch but I wouldn't change a thing. I have said it before and I will say it again - the Sumo is perfect stock. To do something to alter its appearance would be to deter from it being a Sumo. Yeah the bezel is unique and the numbers look like no other numbers on any other bezel out there but they are Sumo bezel numbers and they are unique. The hands synchronize perfectly with the chroming on the hour markers. The white date window meshes well with the rest of the dial. Some people complain about the bracelet. I have owned and sold three black Sumos and I have always found the bracelet to be extremely comfortable and highlight/accentuate the watch body amazingly. I could go on but I think you get my drift.
> 
> The Sumo is not a MarineMaster 300, it is a Sumo and is beautiful and perfect in its own way. Yeah, it's obvious I am a fan and I am going to be adding another Sumo just as soon as I hear back from Higuchi and this one is staying.


I love seeing the diversity from modders, and I like hearing the stories about the modding experiences, but I agree, the Sumo is a creature unto itself, and is worthy of existing as the original designers intended.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

jbg7474 said:


> Wow, quite a beautiful result. I really like the way that looks (though I miss the minute markers).


I'm on both sides of the fence when it comes to minute markers. Buells Sumo looks great with the polished chapter ring and no minute markers. Very clean, sporty, yet sophisticated look. Almost makes me want to do it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Buellrider said:


>


Um yeah...despite my protestations to the contrary, that is one modification I really like.

Excellent job!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> I'm on both sides of the fence when it comes to minute markers. Buells Sumo looks great with the polished chapter ring and no minute markers. Very clean, sporty, yet sophisticated look. Almost makes me want to do it.


Gotta agree with this statement.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

FYI guys I have noticed the supplies of orange sumo drying up here in JP and prices are rising.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Good lord that Planet Sumo is a nice looking watch!! I finally scratched my bezel pretty good, hardlex unscathed (BOOM "..but it's not sapphire" people!) so I finally have an excuse to mod.. but to be honest it felt really damn good after the initial sting of the gash, my Sumo finally has a battle scar. :-d


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Very happy with the blumo I received from Katsu at Higuchi. Have worn it sparingly. Set it a few days ago and its gained 4 seconds.

I initially considered replacing the bracelet but decided against it. It wears very well. I did experience the squeaky noise and was easily fixed by using silicone spray as advised by fellow members.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

erekose said:


> FYI guys I have noticed the supplies of orange sumo drying up here in JP and prices are rising.


Higuchi still have them it seems


----------



## jbg7474 (Sep 6, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> I'm on both sides of the fence when it comes to minute markers. Buells Sumo looks great with the polished chapter ring and no minute markers. Very clean, sporty, yet sophisticated look. Almost makes me want to do it.


From a purely aesthetic point of view, I totally agree. But I personally have a philosophical issue with any watch that does not have minute markers, for my own use. I believe the function of a watch is to tell the time, and without minute markers it's pretty hard to be accurate, both because it's harder to read and harder to set. I could never own the classic Movado no-marker watch, or some of the newer single-hand watches for the same reason.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Changed out the scratched hardlex on my Blumo for the clean hardlex from my black Sumo. Doesn't bug me to wear it now.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Buellrider said:


>


I like the chapter ring, it makes the indices "pop", if you know what I mean.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

chriscentro said:


> I like the chapter ring, it makes the indices "pop", if you know what I mean.


I do know what you mean, thanks Chris.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Um yeah...despite my protestations to the contrary, that is one modification I really like.
> 
> Excellent job!


Thanks Rosborn, I appreciate it!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

jbg7474 said:


> Wow, quite a beautiful result. I really like the way that looks (though I miss the minute markers).


Thanks jbg7474. There are still 23 markers to set the time with.:-!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Looks good man, congrats!
> 
> Mind sharing who did the work along with more pics


Sorry so late. Done by a local guy just for the date wheel. I would have done the work if it weren't for that. I cannot work on movements.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My Blumo should be here soon. Ordered my parts for the Blumo today from Harold. 

Black PO bezel insert, Sumo hands in black with C3 lume and a polished chapter ring. Not 100% sure I'm going to add the chapter ring just yet. Will make final decision once it gets here. Should be next week some time. 

Thought about adding a black date wheel, but figured the stock white date wheel would look better with the blue.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> My Blumo should be here soon. Ordered my parts for the Blumo today from Harold.
> 
> Black PO bezel insert, Sumo hands in black with C3 lume and a polished chapter ring. Not 100% sure I'm going to add the chapter ring just yet. Will make final decision once it gets here. Should be next week some time.
> 
> Thought about adding a black date wheel, but figured the stock white date wheel would look better with the blue.


I agree about the date wheel with the blue. Though, adding black hands my make the black date wheel more cohesive...maybe a black chapter ring too.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I agree about the date wheel with the blue. Though, adding black hands my make the black date wheel more cohesive...maybe a black chapter ring too.


Thought about a black chapter ring, but wasn't sure who sells one. Didn't see Harold having one. Maybe I missed it?

Here is how I thought of it all coming together; all which can be changed if I don't like it.

Black hands will match with the black PO bezel insert. The polished/brushed parts on the PO bezel insert will be joined by the polished chapter ring and edges of the hour markers. Kind of a waterfall effect, if you will. Plus I have the domed sapphire from Dagaz going on as well.

I may leave the chapter ring as-is, which, IMO should still come together nicely.

Opinions? Again, to reiterate, I'm going for the look in this Photoshop that was done. Granted, the Photoshopper (as stated by him) didn't make the hands black, however, in the pic they look black and I think it looks quite good.

Who knows, it could turn out to look like sh*t, but it can all be changed back. I will make final decision once everything is here and I can eyeball it all in person before having the work done.

Here is the photo I'm going by.


----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

Just wanted to chime in with an accuracy report, because my Sumo has surprised me. I set the watch three days ago and it hasn't lost or gained a second yet. I find that if I keep the watch on my wrist it keeps nearly perfect time. I had the watch running in a back room which is quite cold and it was running a few seconds fast a day. But on the wrist it has kept nearly perfect time in the past three days. I got the watch on December 31st and have been wearing it off and on since then. The only reason I haven't been wearing it is out of fear of damaging it. But I think I'm past that phase now and it will be on the wrist for quite some time I think. 

My only gripes so far is the stiffness of the bezel (even when trying various types of lubrication) and the cheap bracelet/clasp. I will probably upgrade the bracelet and/or clasp in the future, possibly look into an AR coated sapphire as well. But right now, I'm just enjoying it for what it is. I think for the $450 I paid it is a fantastic deal, I'm glad I didn't pay up to $600 where they were a year or two ago. Over all, very pleased with the watch. It's great in almost every aspect so far. I think it's a very fair deal for around the $500 mark. You do get quite a lot for your money.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

The bracelet in imo is good quality. You are right at $450 you are getting a whole lot of watch.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

they both look appealing in their own right. 
the blue black one is more subtle and business-like with a bit sport nuance...
the orange one has more lively fun feels but not childish, more mature adventure kind of thing...

i vote you make both of them... try them on and whichever you like less, give me a great price for it... :-d


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Just purchased a Sumo as a Christmas present to myself over the holidays. Now i'm awaiting some parts from Harold.

Here was the total breakdown:

Picked up the watch off of Rakuten for $365 shipped.

Ordered the following parts:

polished chapter ring
28
PO bezel insert (black)
29
Sapphire crystal
58
Super Oyster Evo 2 band
85
Rolex/MB hands
25


Figure it will look similar to a poor mans Sub when all is said and done for $590. Not bad.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Jo2 said:


> Just purchased a Sumo as a Christmas present to myself over the holidays. Now i'm awaiting some parts from Harold.
> 
> Here was the total breakdown:
> 
> ...


I am interested to see how this turns out. What lume do the MB hands have, they going to match the dial well you think?


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Since the Sumo has deep lug and hard to find Curved end band to fit with it. 
So would like to share my Orange Sumo SBDC005 on Curved end rubber strap (Omega style/after market)























It's not perfect fit, still has some space left but this is enough to make me happy.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## PWack (Mar 22, 2011)

Just got this guy in the mail today. What an amazing watch for the money. I personally love the case-to-lug width ratio. To me, it seems to reference back to the dimensions of the old cushion case 6309s.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Shagrath (Apr 29, 2011)

PWack said:


> Just got this guy in the mail today. What an amazing watch for the money. I personally love the case-to-lug width ratio. To me, it seems to reference back to the dimensions of the old cushion case 6309s.


I concur, I had the same thought when I got it in person. It's hard to know till you see it, but it's almost like they took a cushion case design and just made the bezel fill up the extra space.

Also, in terms of accuracy, it's -5 sec a week right now. I got it on the last day of the year, in 2014. I haven't been able to take it off since I got it, just such a beautiful watch!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My parts from Harold showed up today. Just waiting on the Blumo to get here. I guess there was a mixup on Rakuten's side and they finally just shipped it. I had received a message a week 1/2 ago that it had shipped. Well, long story short, it's finally on its way. Ugh. Oh well. Sh*t happens I guess. Just hope it gets here soon. Lol


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I just checked the tracking number and the Blumo is inbound to customs in Chicago. I'd say it should probably be delivered by Monday or Tuesday at the latest. Looking forward to having the mods done on this one.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Damn watch has been sitting in customs for two days.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Damn watch has been sitting in customs for two days.





ViperGuy said:


>


just pretend for the moment your black sumo with a sapphire AR coated glass is a bluemo with a black bezel.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

JR1 said:


> just pretend for the moment your black sumo with a sapphire AR coated glass is a bluemo with a black bezel.


Right? Lol


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Guys/Gals, we need more pics. You're all slacking. lol


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone think the bezel insert from the new sbdc027 will be available anywhere?


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)




----------



## metalgear (Dec 10, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> Does anyone think the bezel insert from the new sbdc027 will be available anywhere?


not sure as its a limited release. that said i expect the steady interest of sumos should reach a critical mass for the likes of yobokies and dagaz to produce one.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Guys/Gals, we need more pics. You're all slacking. lol


Soon. Very soon!









From Japan via EMS?? Wow.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

My Blumo is STILL in customs. WTF? This is day 4 now. Ugh.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> My Blumo is STILL in customs. WTF? This is day 4 now. Ugh.


My SBDC027 cleared Canada Customs in literally two minutes. Four days is absurd.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> My SBDC027 cleared Canada Customs in literally two minutes. Four days is absurd.


I agree. I've only ever had one other thing stay in customs for more than a day and that was a watch a couple of years ago. Not sure why it's being held up so long.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I agree. I've only ever had one other thing stay in customs for more than a day and that was a watch a couple of years ago. Not sure why it's being held up so long.


They are taking turns wearing it and bumping it up against desks and doors and the such. I am sure it will be fine though, once they seal it back up and send it on its way.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> They are taking turns wearing it and bumping it up against desks and doors and the such. I am sure it will be fine though, once they seal it back up and send it on its way.


LMAO 

On a serious note, I do question what the hold-up could be? It's not like they're getting the big winter storm.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I seem to remember a watch coming from Japan taking awhile at customs when I lived in TX. Maybe that local US Customs field office in Houston is just really slow, or thorough. I know it sucks to wait and wait, but I wouldn't sweat it. I am assuming it would go through customs in Houston?


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Guys/Gals, we need more pics. You're all slacking. lol


Viper... you're right. And when you're right, you're right.

















Happy Tuesday everyone!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm starting to think I maybe should have just bought a mint used Blumo from the sales forum. This waiting for the watch to clear customs is p*ssing me off.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I'm starting to think I maybe should have just bought a mint used Blumo from the sales forum. This waiting for the watch to clear customs is p*ssing me off.


It'll be worth the wait.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

Mine has inexplicably gone from a delivery on Jan 27th to the 29th. No reasonable explanation or logic by Canada Post. Arrived in Canada from Japan on Jan 26 (Mississauga, Ontario). Cleared customs in literally 2:00 and the changes and erratic tracking trail from there makes no sense at all. No way this should take three days from southern Ontario to Ottawa. No storm here to blame either. :roll:


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Radar1 said:


> Mine has inexplicably gone from a delivery on Jan 27th to the 29th. No reasonable explanation or logic by Canada Post. Arrived in Canada from Japan on Jan 26 (Mississauga, Ontario). Cleared customs in literally 2:00 and the changes and erratic tracking trail from there makes no sense at all. No way this should take three days from southern Ontario to Ottawa. No storm here to blame either. :roll:


I've had that happen from Mississauga to downtown Toronto. There is no rhyme or reason.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

My Sumo is still keeping crazy accurate time. Like +1s to +2s a WEEK. Can't complain -_-


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> I've had that happen from Mississauga to downtown Toronto. There is no rhyme or reason.


Madness. Check out this mysterious tracking list... <scratches head>


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Radar1 said:


> Madness. Check out this mysterious tracking list... <scratches head>
> 
> View attachment 2769370


Looks like USPS isn't the only one constantly f.... up


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Someone probably put it in the wrong pile. I've had that happen where my packages take a mysterious journey to other cities, then return to Toronto.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> Looks like USPS isn't the only one constantly f.... up


This thing could have been here yesterday without them even breaking a sweat. Instead it is apparently going around in circles.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

jdto said:


> Someone probably put it in the wrong pile. I've had that happen where my packages take a mysterious journey to other cities, then return to Toronto.


You sir, are 100% correct. Why in the world would it go from Mississauga to Stoney Creek, and then back again?? And still no indication that they actually have the package on its merry way to Ottawa. I am a watch fanatic and these things are highly distressing, lol.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

At least yours is on its way. Mine is STILL in customs as I type this.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Radar1 said:


> Madness. Check out this mysterious tracking list... <scratches head>
> 
> View attachment 2769370


Had a similar mishap with USPS a year or so ago. One of my packages disappeared somewhere in Arizona. I had the buyer call up his more-or-less local Post Office, where the last tracking was available, and one of the staff there searched around and finally found it. It had fallen off a table and gotten wedged behind it and the wall and never even made it to the floor. Could have languished there for decades if that fellow hadn't taken the time to do a search and think of likely places to look.

I do hope your Sumo shows up shortly.


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> At least yours is on its way. Mine is STILL in customs as I type this.


I do feel compassion on this matter. Unfortunately, knowing Canada Post they may well have sent mine back through Customs. Who knows - maybe I'll get charged twice for import fees...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just got an email... It's OUT OF CUSTOMS!!!!!


----------



## Radar1 (Mar 1, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Just got an email... It's OUT OF CUSTOMS!!!!!


Why in the world would that have taken five days?? Mind-boggling! Congrats. |>


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Radar1 said:


> Why in the world would that have taken five days?? Mind-boggling! Congrats. |>


No idea. It's very weird to me too.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

SBDC027 came in today,
here are some initial pics:
 

 

 

edit: yeah, i wear my watch on the "wrong" wrist, deal with it. :-d


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> SBDC027 came in today,
> here are some initial pics:
> 
> 
> ...


Get that THING out of here!! This is the sumo thread, not the LE thread!!

Jk of course. And I too wear my watch on the wrong wrist. Congrats


----------



## BHPower (Aug 24, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> SBDC027 came in today,
> here are some initial pics:
> 
> 
> ...


This looks great, your shots do a great job of showing how well that the dial/hands fit the design of the case. I was on the fence for a bit on it.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

I received my Seiko Sumo about three weeks ago. I went though all 250+ pages of this thread before I pulled the trigger! First impressions was that it was way to flashy and large for me (small wrist). I basically knew from the start I wanted the "Planet Ocean" bezel and a clear caseback. The bezel from Yobokies is nice, however the nib lume isn't quite as bright as the factory Seiko lume and the actual dollop of lume sits as a bump in the nib. I can see it wearing down over time, whatever I guess. I was pleasantly surprised by the large spring bars, as I was considering buying beefy spring bars for it as I did for my Sinn. For whatever reason I thought the second hand sweep would be smoother, but it's still pretty sweet.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Finally, my blumo arrived today. I re-packed my Orange and took photos together.















Got Orange Sumo Seiko SBDC005 early this month from Higuchi. While got Blumo Seiko SBDC003 today from Rakuten (because Higuchi told me this one was sold out and discontinued.)














Wrist shots...














Also got Silver Sumo Seiko SPB029 Thailand Limited edition but still keep it in Thailand.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

My new-to-me Sumo.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

pizza_nightmare said:


> View attachment 2780122


Very nice. Did you replace the crystal or is that the stock hardex?


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Stock glass. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Blumo has landed at my local post office. It will be delivered tomorrow. I'll enjoy it for a few days and then hand it over to the watch guy to do the mods.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Okay... Where is my watch? I'm getting a little worried. I don't remember waiting this long when I bought my 007 from Rakuten.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Chp5 said:


> My new-to-me Sumo.
> 
> View attachment 2783106


Spork/BFK bracelet?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I need to get an orange Sumo.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I need to get an orange Sumo.


Dooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiit!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Dooooooooo iiiiiiiiiiiiit!


I just wish they came on a bracelet. I do not like rubber straps at all.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> I need to get an orange Sumo.


You must do it quick. You better check with Higuchi since I got form here early this month <$400.
On Chino web said discontinued (and sold out). I don't see it on Seiyajapan.com. There is only one shop in Rakuten has it (which in not normal).

You can get resonable price curved end bracelet at strapcode.com


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

HenshinMan said:


> You must do it quick. You better check with Higuchi since I got form here early this month <$400.
> On Chino web said discontinued (and sold out). I don't see it on Seiyajapan.com. There is only one shop in Rakuten has it (which in not normal).
> 
> You can get resonable price curved end bracelet at strapcode.com


Yeah, they are discontinued. I may have to wait for one to pop up on the sales forum down the road. I just bought the SBDC027 and it's me and my wife's anniversary this weekend. I am already receiving looks from my wife, imagine if I bought two new watches right before it. Dead man walking.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Spork/BFK bracelet?


Yes, it's a Seiko bracelet for the BFK. I will post more pics when I have a chance.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Seiko Blumo vs Steinhart Ocean One Premium Blue 
the problem is which one will get more wrist time!


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

A few pix of my Sumo on an BFK bracelet.


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just off the truck from UPS. Finally getting back into watches. Second time with the sumo. Have an endmill bracelet coming tomorrow and just placed an order for a small font bezel.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Blumo is in my possession. Pics soon. Going to wear it for the weekend and then off to have mods done.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

petersenjp said:


> Just off the truck from UPS. Finally getting back into watches. Second time with the sumo. Have an endmill bracelet coming tomorrow and just placed an order for a small font bezel.


Congrats - I wish I could have caught you - I have a Yobokies endmill + 22mm Super Oyster Evo bracelet for the Sumo and a Yobokies small font bezel I decided not to use . . .


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, good thing my Blumo is having mods done because the indicies on the bezel insert and dial don't line up.


----------



## hun23 (May 30, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, good thing my Blumo is having mods done because the indicies on the bezel insert and dial don't line up.


Okay...since it's going off for mods let's see what it looks like now.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, good thing my Blumo is having mods done because the indicies on the bezel insert and dial don't line up.


Another QC victim! Sorry Viper, that sucks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rosborn said:


> Okay...since it's going off for mods let's see what it looks like now.


Will have pics today. Went to have the bracelet sized and they were having issues with getting the pins out, so I left it with them to deal with until this morning. I was in a hurry.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Another QC victim! Sorry Viper, that sucks.


Thanks. Yeah, sucks because my black Sumo has no issues with lining up. Oh well. The chapter ring and bezel insert are being replaced anyway, so it won't matter at this point. However, Seiko does need better QC.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Thanks. Yeah, sucks because my black Sumo has no issues with lining up. Oh well. The chapter ring and bezel insert are being replaced anyway, so it won't matter at this point. However, Seiko does need better QC.


That is disapponting.

I have defended Seiko quite a few times and as recently as today.

It's time they got it right and stop making me look like fool.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Will have pics today. Went to have the bracelet sized and they were having issues with getting the pins out, so I left it with them to deal with until this morning. I was in a hurry.


Beware of Seiko's Pin and Collar, if who has no experience with these may lose the collar or don't put it back in place.


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, good thing my Blumo is having mods done because the indicies on the bezel insert and dial don't line up.


That sucks. One perk of buying a used Sumo is being able to see pics of the actual watch you're buying.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Chp5 said:


> That sucks. One perk of buying a used Sumo is being able to see pics of the actual watch you're buying.


Totally agree, but when I was buying there were only a couple used Blumo's and they were priced at what I could get a new one from Rakuten at the time. Rakuten has since gone up, so the great deals are no more, IMO.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Just got a Blumo today and the chapter ring is slightly misaligned. I am going to overlook it for now and fix it if I decide to get some mods done (sapphire). Here is a pic... This is really a great looking watch and love it other than the minor alignment issue.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

So I just got back with the Blumo and bracelet is sized perfectly. I also took a closer look at the alignment. It's not as bad as I thought it was, however, it is misaligned slightly and honestly something I could definitely deal with if I was keeping it stock, as you have to stare at it to notice the issue.

Here is a quick pic of both Sumo's together. The more I look at the Blumo, the more I question if I want to mod it because it looks so good. Lol. But I think I'm still going to go through with the mods. Only mod I'm really questioning right now is the black hands. I have until Tuesday when the watch shop opens to make my mind up.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Here is a quick pic of the polished chapter ring and PO bezel insert placed over the top to give an idea. The blue doesn't show up too well in this pic though. The sapphire from Dagaz will be installed too.

I put the hands up to it and don't think I'm going to do them. I also put them up to the black Sumo and they looked quite good, so I may keep them and have them installed on it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

joey79 said:


> That is disapponting.
> 
> I have defended Seiko quite a few times and as recently as today.
> 
> It's time they got it right and stop making me look like fool.


I would say that, if Seiko can't get the chapter ring alignment issue straightened out, Seiko should just stop putting chapter rings with minute markers in the watches. Perhaps a chapter ring the color of the bezel, white or stainless steel would be better.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I would say that, if Seiko can't get the chapter ring alignment issue straightened out, Seiko should just stop putting chapter rings with minute markers in the watches. Perhaps a chapter ring the color of the bezel, white or stainless steel would be better.


You took the words right out of my mouth. A lot of these other big name companies don't have problems with this because they side-step it all together by printing the minute markers on the dial and throwing in SS chapter rings. Seiko's minute marker chapter rings look great when they're aligned, but so sloppy when they're not (I'm mostly talking about the ones that stick out like a sore thumb, not the ones where it's like splitting hairs).


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

As ViperGuy demonstrates above, it would look good with SS. I like your suggestion rosborn.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I agree, the lack of minute markers wouldn't phase me a bit. We've all seen clocks enough to know the relative position of minutes passing between the 5-minute intervals, and this isn't exactly a watch built for "precision" time keeping (we have digital for that).


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I agree, the lack of minute markers wouldn't phase me a bit. We've all seen clocks enough to know the relative position of minutes passing between the 5-minute intervals, and this isn't exactly a watch built for "precision" time keeping (we have digital for that).


You have to admit that it's ridiculous that we love Seiko so much that some of us would prefer to not have minute markers to compensate for Seiko's sheer idiocy and lack of QC.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You have to admit that it's ridiculous that we love Seiko so much that some of us would prefer to not have minute markers to compensate for Seiko's sheer idiocy and lack of QC.


Valid point sir! Seiko's QC is its Achilles heel. I just don't understand why they haven't adopted the model of printing the minute markers directly onto the dial, like this:









I love that watch... If the markers were on the dial they could slap in that SS chapter ring whichever way they pleased, and no one would be the wiser.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine finally came in. Ordered on the 21st. But spent all week at the exchange office and customers. Anyway, I really like it everything seems to line up pretty well. This is my most expensive watch I have ever bought.












































My 6.5" flat wrist. As you can see it fits perfectly, with no over hang or gaps. I was looking into the Orbis Morgan, but I knew this was a better watch and the straight lugs on the OM would have caused a gap between the lugs and my wrist. 
Oh yeah, sorry for the crap pic and messy house.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## petersenjp (Jan 4, 2011)

Just got the endmill installed. The stock bracelet actually hurt my wrist. The endmill from strapcode is wow. Fits perfect


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

A few pics of the Blumo on the Dagaz MM rubber strap.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


>


How do you like it compared to your other Sumo's?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> How do you like it compared to your other Sumo's?


I really like it. The bezel insert is awesome, the Diashield gives the watch a cool glossy gun metal look and the dial and hands are really beautiful. 1962 of 2000 is pretty awesome also.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> I really like it. The bezel insert is awesome, the Diashield gives the watch a cool glossy gun metal look and the dial and hands are really beautiful. 1962 of 2000 is pretty awesome also.


Congratulations!!! very nice watch.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> A few pics of the Blumo on the Dagaz MM rubber strap.


That looks great. Does the strap taper? I'd like to get one for my OM.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Buellrider said:


>


It's got a 6105 look about it. Very nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That looks great. Does the strap taper? I'd like to get one for my OM.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. From what I can tell, no. If it does, it's not noticeable. The strap is only $20. It wears really nicely.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

good shots, again, viper!

but, me think the color editing on the photos takes away the blue on the blumo... :-d


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rokphish said:


> good shots, again, viper!
> 
> but, me think the color editing on the photos takes away the blue on the blumo... :-d


Thanks! Actually, in the unedited versions, the blue still doesn't show well.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Thank you. From what I can tell, no. If it does, it's not noticeable. The strap is only $20. It wears really nicely.


That's good to know, thank you. The original strap on the OM is very uninspiring and too narrow for my liking, hence why I ask if it tapers. That is a great price. Does the strap have a model name or number?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Does the strap have a model name or number?


here it is: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

rokphish said:


> here it is: Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Thank you sir.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That's good to know, thank you. The original strap on the OM is very uninspiring and too narrow for my liking, hence why I ask if it tapers. That is a great price. Does the strap have a model name or number?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I actually REALLY like the Monster rubber strap. I like it so much I kept one from one of my previous Monsters and have been wearing it on my black Sumo when I'm in the mood for a rubber.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I actually REALLY like the Monster rubber strap. I like it so much I kept one from one of my previous Monsters and have been wearing it on my black Sumo when I'm in the mood for a rubber.


i like the Monster rubber strap too, will have to try this on my new sumo soon.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> i like the Monster rubber strap too, will have to try this on my new sumo soon.


It works well on the Sumo, IMO.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> I am interested to see how this turns out. What lume do the MB hands have, they going to match the dial well you think?


Here you go, all finished:


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> I actually REALLY like the Monster rubber strap. I like it so much I kept one from one of my previous Monsters and have been wearing it on my black Sumo when I'm in the mood for a rubber.


You don't find it is a little narrow for the watches it is meant to be worn on?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

joey79 said:


> You don't find it is a little narrow for the watches it is meant to be worn on? Before I go ahead and pull the trigger on the dagaz, is it wider than the Monster strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

The Dagaz strap is 20mm just like the Monster strap because that's the lug width on the Sumo.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> The Dagaz strap is 20mm just like the Monster strap because that's the lug width on the Sumo.


So it tapers down to about the 16-18mm like the original monster strap?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> So it tapers down to about the 16-18mm like the original monster strap?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tapers? Not that I can tell. I will measure when I get home this afternoon. I'm just saying, it's a 20mm width at the lugs for sure.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Tapers? Not that I can tell. I will measure when I get home this afternoon. I'm just saying, it's a 20mm width at the lugs for sure.


That would be great, thanks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That would be great, thanks.


Ok, I measured and it DOES taper, however, it's very minimal and when up against the Monster strap its wider all together.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Ok, I measured and it DOES taper, however, it's very minimal and when up against the Monster strap its wider all together.


Thanks, that is very helpful.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Thanks, that is very helpful.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> You're welcome.


Ordered, thanks to downfall of the Aussie dollar I paid a bit more but by all reports and that pic you posted, I think it will be worth it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Ordered, thanks to downfall of the Aussie dollar I paid a bit more but by all reports and that pic you posted, I think it will be worth it.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sweet. Post pics and impressions on what you think of the strap when it comes in. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Sweet. Post pics and impressions on what you think of the strap when it comes in. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


Definitely will, thanks again.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Definitely will, thanks again.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

After a few years of admiration for the sumo, I made it happen. It's never coming off.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Selling my newly purchased Blumo if anyone is interested. The new SBDC027 has won me over. And instead of having a large amount of watches again and two that look so similar, the Blumo will be sold.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

why not keep the blumo and sell the black sumo? that way you still have black sumo le and blumo instead of two blacks


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

rokphish said:


> why not keep the blumo and sell the black sumo? that way you still have black sumo le and blumo instead of two blacks


I like the black better. Don't get me wrong, the Blumo is nice, and had I not warmed up to the new LE, then the Blumo would be staying. The same mods that I had planned for the Blumo will be applied to the new LE. I'm sure that will ruffle some feathers.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I like the black better. Don't get me wrong, the Blumo is nice, and had I not warmed up to the new LE, then the Blumo would be staying. The same mods that I had planned for the Blumo will be applied to the new LE. I'm sure that will ruffle some feathers.


I recall the mods being PO bezel insert and polished chapter ring. I say go for it, you can send me the LE insert if you like.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I recall the mods being PO bezel insert and polished chapter ring. I say go for it, you can send me the LE insert if you like.


Yep. I'm also going to replace the sapphire with the domed sapphire from Dagaz. You going to put it on your black Sumo?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, but you may change your mind when you actually see the LE.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> Yeah, but you may change your mind when you actually see the LE.


True, but if I don't change my mind those are still the mods I will be doing. The real life pictures look so much better than that stock photo Seiko released.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

I've decided to buy a new Blumo from Higuchi. This has probably been asked before, but I couldn't really find a definite answer. When contacting Higuchi, is it sufficient to use the request form on his site or should I email him at [email protected] also? I've done both and was wondering how soon I could expect a reply.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

doomguy10011 said:


> I've decided to buy a new Blumo from Higuchi. This has probably been asked before, but I couldn't really find a definite answer. When contacting Higuchi, is it sufficient to use the request form on his site or should I email him at [email protected] also? I've done both and was wondering how soon I could expect a reply.


Check your PM's.


----------



## shuggs (Jan 4, 2015)

First post, first nice diver... Picked up from forum member with PO bezel and Yobokies sapphire installed... Love watch and slight blue hue in the right light with the sapphire! Like two watches in one with easy quick change drilled lugs and new Dagaz rubber strap... Strap arrived in a week from HK to Honolulu $20 shipped... (sorry shot so dusty)


----------



## shuggs (Jan 4, 2015)

Love the stock bracelet... picked up the $5 pin tool and after adjusting as you suggest fit is perfect. 😍


jbg7474 said:


> I'm still enjoying my stock bracelet. I think many of the aftermarket bracelets look good, but once I got the stock bracelet adjusted properly, I was quite happy with it. Many people find the diver's extension in the clasp to be annoying, since it can dig into your wrist. However, if you count it as one of the links and ensure the main portion of the clasp is centered on the bottom of your wrist, it is much more comfortable. In other words, you want fewer regular bracelet links on the 6 o'clock side.
> 
> Anyway, just wanted to throw some support over to the stock bracelet!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

So I am back in the sumo club with my 5th sumo..think I will keep this one.

However, would like to share my experience with regards to replacement bracelets from strapcode. I bought a super oyster from them last year and it didn't fit my blumo..i emailed strapcode and high lighted this issue.. so this year thinking that they would have improved the fit of their bracelets I went ahead and bought another super oyster for my orange sumo and it didn't fit, endlinks are just too large.

So do not buy strapcode sumo bracelets unless you own a older sumo.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

balzebub said:


> So I am back in the sumo club with my 5th sumo..think I will keep this one.
> 
> However, would like to share my experience with regards to replacement bracelets from strapcode. I bought a super oyster from them last year and it didn't fit my blumo..i emailed strapcode and high lighted this issue.. so this year thinking that they would have improved the fit of their bracelets I went ahead and bought another super oyster for my orange sumo and it didn't fit, endlinks are just too large.
> 
> So do not buy strapcode sumo bracelets unless you own a older sumo.


just to addon abit.
yes, strapcode bracelets fit older sumos nicely, but they also fit my new sumo LE sbdc027.

btw, a little sandpaper to take off abit from the sides of the end links would ensure it fits more recent sumos.

also IIRC someone in this thread did some measuring.
the problem lies not with strapcode, but with seiko.
the width of the lugs ends have somehow become a hair smaller over the years.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yes, the newer Sumo's got a hair skinnier between the lugs. I had to shave a bit off a president bracelet to fit on one of mine, granted it wasn't from Strapcode but I would bet they all use the same manufacturer. I haven't removed the bracelet from my 027 yet so I can't say for sure if they went back to the old width.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Just feel that strapcode should put a disclaimer on their product page with bracelets not fitting newer sumos? Since this isn't an isolated case.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

balzebub said:


> Just feel that strapcode should put a disclaimer on their product page with bracelets not fitting newer sumos? Since this isn't an isolated case.


not an issue isolated to sumos, as even yobokies had problems with variance on baby tunas. the same metal shroud will fit in nicely drop on on some baby tunas and would not fit without being sanded down on the lug areas on others. this is not my own experience but from what i read from various fora.


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Here's a new one of mine, a Sumo Ti.:-!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

JoeTritium said:


> Here's a new one of mine, a Sumo Ti.:-!


looks like a shogun.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

JoeTritium said:


> Here's a new one of mine, a Sumo Ti.:-!


That's a shogun, very nice, just not a sumo.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Weisoseis said:


> That's a shogun, very nice, just not a sumo.


Going out on a limb here, but I think he knew that.

I hope


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks, I did know that. I've been told this watch was considered to be in the same family/line as the Sumo, only later got it's name as the Shogun. This would make sense, as I don't think Seiko names there watches, but more likely the internet is where there names are born. Just a guess on my part, as I never really looked into it.



R.Palace said:


> Going out on a limb here, but I think he knew that.
> 
> I hope


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JoeTritium said:


> Thanks, I did know that. I've been told this watch was considered to be in the same family/line as the Sumo, only later got it's name as the Shogun. This would make sense, as I don't think Seiko names there watches, but more likely the internet is where there names are born. Just a guess on my part, as I never really looked into it.


I believe you are correct about the Shogun being in the same line as the Sumo although not a Ti Sumo haha.

And yes, the Seiko names are created online mainly on multiple fora. Some are so commonly used that even Seiko themselves call them that, i.e. Monster, Sumo, etc


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Pic request. Anyone ever put a brown leather strap on a Blumo?


----------



## thong07 (Oct 25, 2014)

Just want to share that the Strapcode Super Engineer II can be adapted to the Monster too if you have one. I ordered the straight endlinks for the monster and removed a couple of links to fit. Hope this is useful to anyone who has both the Sumo and the monster. The sumo is now waiting for the Dagaz strap to arrive.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

balzebub said:


> So do not buy strapcode sumo bracelets unless you own a older sumo.


Yeah this is a common problem and not just from Strapcode. I got my Sumo Pres bracelet from Wjean and I too had to shave down the end links to fit.

It is an annoyance but a minor one. Took me less then 5 minutes to rectify. Now the links fit perfect.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Raym0016 said:


> Pic request. Anyone ever put a brown leather strap on a Blumo?


Not a good picture but I tried my best.


----------



## Raym0016 (Oct 31, 2012)

Thanks! I think that looks good.


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Anyone ever test out their power reserve on their Sumo? My roughly 3 month old Sumo only runs about 43-45 hours fully charged. Odd.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Mail is unreliable at my home/office,
so i usually have things delivered to my wife's office where it has proven to be much safer...

Blumo incoming today and she just sent me this photo:









fingers crossed that whatever punched thru the side didn't hurt the watch...
she says bubble wrap isn't punctured.

will find out when she gets home in about an hour or two and post a pic.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

All seems well:











better pics when time allows, but alignment seems good and overall i love the looks


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

I miss my Sumo already. Ah well, I'll be looking forwards to picking up a Blumo in the coming months.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

doomguy10011 said:


> I miss my Sumo already. Ah well, I'll be looking forwards to picking up a Blumo in the coming months.


I have one if you're looking now.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> I have one if you're looking now.


Thanks for the offer, but I picked up some other watches for now. No new purchases for a few months.


----------



## calvinnkw (Feb 14, 2015)

Finally got a Black sumo!
Hi everyone!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sold the Blumo, but before I sent it off to its new owner I made sure to fix and align the bezel insert just right. I figured while I was at it that I'd change my black Sumo's bezel insert as well. It's going off this week to have some mods done to it so I figured I'd do this before its dropped off.

Btw, I had the small font bezel insert on it before and really liked the look, but this new PO insert looks even better. Here's a quick pic for now.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

I really, really like that PO bezel insert! That will be the one I choose if/when I replace mine. Damn that's gorgeous!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Happy V-day everyone! And to all other single folks out there, happy any other Saturday! :-d


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Happy V-day everyone! And to all other single folks out there, happy any other Saturday! :-d


Nice view.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Hi, Sumo's alignment issue is only between the chapter ring and 12 o'clock marker and nothing to do with the bezel?
If that is the case, the "problem" is easy to deal with.
Btw, need a clearer picture of your watch (there is too much photoshop in this), lol.



ViperGuy said:


> Sold the Blumo, but before I sent it off to its new owner I made sure to fix and align the bezel insert just right. I figured while I was at it that I'd change my black Sumo's bezel insert as well. It's going off this week to have some mods done to it so I figured I'd do this before its dropped off.
> 
> Btw, I had the small font bezel insert on it before and really liked the look, but this new PO insert looks even better. Here's a quick pic for now.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

chriscentro said:


> Hi, Sumo's alignment issue is only between the chapter ring and 12 o'clock marker and nothing to do with the bezel?
> If that is the case, the "problem" is easy to deal with.
> Btw, need a clearer picture of your watch (there is too much photoshop in this), lol.


It was the bezel insert that was the issue. All I did was turn the pic B/W. I will get a better pic tomorrow.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

How difficult is it to swap the bezel inserts? What tools do you guys use?

Not looking to mod my blumo but have other watches I may mod. Afraid I will scratch them by doing so.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> How difficult is it to swap the bezel inserts? What tools do you guys use?
> 
> Not looking to mod my blumo but have other watches I may mod. Afraid I will scratch them by doing so.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You'll need a bezel remover or a butter knife. You'll also need rubber cement, tooth picks, a wet and dry paper towel and a thin cloth.

If you hold the case at eye level and close to you in good lighting (day light is best), turn the bezel until you see a very slight indentation at the bottom of the bezel. This can be quite difficult to see, so it may take you a few minutes to find, but trust me, it's there.

Once you've found this indentation, take your thin cloth and place it over the sharp edge of the bezel remover/butter knife. Now stick it in the indentation and rotate a little to pry the bezel off. It should come off pretty easily.

Once the bezel is off, turn if over and push the bezel insert out. It may be a little difficult, as its glued in, but just keep pushing it and it will come out. Once out, clean the underside of it as well as you can, including the inside of the bezel itself.

Also note, when you take the bezel off, there is a very thin piece of metal with two little feet on one side, and two thin "arms" on the other. The feet sit in the two holes of the case. Don't lose or bend this piece. Just set it aside.

Once the bezel is cleaned, take that piece of metal and make sure it is seated back in its position around the crystal. Now find that little indentation that is on the edge/underside of the bezel. Place the bezel on the case around crystal with that indentation at the 15 or 45 minute position. This makes it to where it's never accessible unless you've turned it to the 12 or 6 hour market position. It also makes it easier to find next time if you need to do this again.

Now that your bezel is placed into position, press down on it hard and it will snap into place. Once it is snapped in, turn it a few full rotations to make sure it rotates without any issues. If you have difficulty rotating it, take the bezel back off and make sure that little piece of metal is seated correctly and then do the previous steps again.

Once the bezel is in place and rotating perfectly, find that little indentation and rotate it to be in the 15 or 45 min marker again.

Take your new bezel insert and lightly put some rubber cement on the underside of it. Now carefully place the bezel insert into the bezel. Make sure to line the 12 hour position up with the top of the bezel insert and then press down firmly. Press down firmly around the whole bezel to make sure the bezel insert is just floating. If you press the bezel insert down and it moves left or right a little, now worries. Just push down firmly on the insert and move it back into position. Note: depending on how much rubber cement you applied, there may be some seepage onto the crystal and out of the crevices between the bezel and insert. This is OK and will not harm anything.

Once you have the insert in place and where you want it, let it dry for about 15-30 mins. After its sat to dry, grab your tooth picks and slowly scrape away any excess rubber cement. A wet paper towel will help in the removal as well. It may or may not take some time to remove the excess, but if you're a perfectionist like myself, you may be making sure it's cleaned for a while. Lol.

I know I went into a lot of detail, but trust me it's not difficult. Hope this helps!


----------



## CharlieBandroid (Feb 10, 2013)

Ya know.... I can't think of a better value (ie what you get for what you spend) in a watch today, than the Sumo models.

I'm on the fence...owning a the black and orange Sumo's, should I get the BlueMo. Decisions, decisions.

And gotta say, of all the watches I own, the couple of Dagaz Typhoon II's, the other modded watches, the TST that i've got inbound, the Orange dial Sumo does the most for me.... its the just the horses rosette (as they say).


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

get the blumo and of course the sumo le to complete the sumo quartet....


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rokphish said:


> get the blumo and of course the sumo le to complete the sumo quartet....


Yep, I need to get an orange Sumo to complete the family of four. I just don't like bright watches, I have flipped several orange monsters but maybe with it being a Sumo it will be different.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> You'll need a bezel remover or a butter knife. You'll also need rubber cement, tooth picks, a wet and dry paper towel and a thin cloth.
> 
> If you hold the case at eye level and close to you in good lighting (day light is best), turn the bezel until you see a very slight indentation at the bottom of the bezel. This can be quite difficult to see, so it may take you a few minutes to find, but trust me, it's there.
> 
> ...


That is a great write up. Thank you. The way you explain it, if followed to the letter will allow the removal of the bezel and insert without damaging or scratching the watch. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ViperGuy said:


> Sweet. Post pics and impressions on what you think of the strap when it comes in. I don't think you'll be disappointed.


I know it's s sumo thread, however my dagaz rubber strap arrived today and as promised I am posting a pic of the strap on the OM.










As for my impressions, it's a great looking, good quality strap. The price is also very reasonable.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

joey79 said:


> That is a great write up. Thank you. The way you explain it, if followed properly should not leave any scratches and sounds like the safe way to go
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're welcome.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Dareius (Jan 23, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> Mail is unreliable at my home/office,
> so i usually have things delivered to my wife's office where it has proven to be much safer...
> 
> Blumo incoming today and she just sent me this photo:
> ...


Why mail is unreliable at your home and office?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Dareius said:


> Why mail is unreliable at your home and office?


That is a good question...
no idea why but for some reason packages seem to constantly go "missing" here.

Sometimes things get returned that were delivered to the wrong address, 
but sometimes things just disappear.

After it happened 3 times in one month, i decided to just have things sent to her office.

No more missing packages, only problem is when things come in on Saturday i have to wait til Monday... or Tuesday this week.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> That is a good question...
> no idea why but for some reason packages seem to constantly go "missing" here.
> 
> Sometimes things get returned that were delivered to the wrong address,
> ...


My local PO guys are so cool. I have the phone number for the back and when packages come on Saturday they help me figure out how to come by and pick it up. They've even let me in the back after 12:00. Super nice people and the reason I go with USPS now.


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

Looks like I get to come back to the Sumo club, SBDC003 incoming from Higuchi!


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

I just got my Blumo yesterday and wanted to post my thoughts. First and foremost, this watch is a perfect fit! With a name like Sumo and the relatively large dimensions, I was hesitant to purchase. Thanks to the enablers in this thread I eventually decided to give it a shot. Glad I did because this is one outstanding watch! I am impressed with the quality and love the bezel design, especially the "pseudo shroud." The watch only gained 2 seconds since 7pm last night but it's a little too early to gush over the movement just yet. The blue is a dark blue that looks black in certain lighting. The dial is however brighter than my 009 Pepsi. I am admittedly not the biggest fan of Seiko bracelets but I really like the stock Sumo steel at the moment. The Endmill does seem to be calling my name but I will try to resist for the time being. I typically despise rubber straps, so in true WIS fashion I did the only sensible thing, buy a navy Isofrane! I will report back on that once the mailman decides to bring it. Finally, with all of the modding talk, this watch is beautiful stock and mine shall remain that way. With all that said, this thread is worthless without pics...



Dat bezel doe!


Curved lugs


Comparison Shot


Natos




Obligatory Lume shot


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

If any of you need/want a brand new/never used Dagaz domed sapphire for your Sumo, send me a PM. I will sell it for what I paid, but it is here in the US and you wont have to wait a month to get it. I also have a black small font bezel insert that I took off of my Sumo for anyone looking to do some mods.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

Posted elsewhere, probably should have been here all along.
Just love Seiko and the Sumo.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


>


Viper, nice picture. How comfortable is that bracelet compared to the stock?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thank you! I have to admit, the stock bracelet is one of the most comfortable bracelets I've ever worn. I'd say this one is up there with it.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Still trying to decide whether to get an aftermarket bracelet. I have read that some of the newest Sumo's have issues fitting aftermarket bracelets and according to my research my Sumo was made around May 2014. If I were to buy a new bracelet would I need to file the endlinks/mod the lugs/sacrifice a goat etc? Thanks!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Hoping for a Blumo someday, but this has been a trusty friend for a while now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

limatime said:


> Still trying to decide whether to get an aftermarket bracelet. I have read that some of the newest Sumo's have issues fitting aftermarket bracelets and according to my research my Sumo was made around May 2014. If I were to buy a new bracelet would I need to file the endlinks/mod the lugs/sacrifice a goat etc? Thanks!


I had to file my end links down, however, it only took about 5 minutes to get them just right and I was done. Easy stuff.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Does anyone know if there really is a ceramic Sumo bezel insert in the works, or if that's just another WIS urban legend? While it's not an eye sore, I scratched the stock bezel insert a few weeks ago so now I have a legitimate excuse to swap it out (especially after reading Viper's straightforward guide for doing so, thanks for that). The PO bezel looks damn good, but if there's a ceramic insert in the works I'd rather wait.

**Edit: Aside from the one listed on yobokies as "coming soon". Man, that is ugly, sorry Harold. Looks straight off of a sub clone with dirty orange numbers, bleh. Sumo Ceramic Insert (comnig Soon) Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

Finally have a BLUMO incoming... I've had my eye on this watch forever so it's finally time to give it a try. Will post when it arrives.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Good Sunny day with my Blumo


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Ya know, compared to my other Seikos, I think my favorite thing so far about the Sumo is the lack of a day window. Does Seiko even make a watch with no date??


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

grand seiko recently released a no date diver but quartz. 
going vintage u can find dress watches from seiko with no date.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

limatime said:


> Ya know, compared to my other Seikos, I think my favorite thing so far about the Sumo is the lack of a day window. Does Seiko even make a watch with no date??


This +1. I'd want a Seiko Stargate so much more if it didn't have the day window.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Does anyone have pics of well worn sumo's with a nice patina? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Condor97 said:


> Does anyone have pics of well worn sumo's with a nice patina?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


Not sure they are old enough to be showing patina . I could be wrong though. Maybe others can chime in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well here is a non-patina sumo on leather in the mean time.


----------



## M1K3Z0R (Dec 3, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Does anyone know if there really is a ceramic Sumo bezel insert in the works, or if that's just another WIS urban legend? While it's not an eye sore, I scratched the stock bezel insert a few weeks ago so now I have a legitimate excuse to swap it out (especially after reading Viper's straightforward guide for doing so, thanks for that). The PO bezel looks damn good, but if there's a ceramic insert in the works I'd rather wait.
> 
> **Edit: Aside from the one listed on yobokies as "coming soon". Man, that is ugly, sorry Harold. Looks straight off of a sub clone with dirty orange numbers, bleh. Sumo Ceramic Insert (comnig Soon) Photo by yobokies | Photobucket


I agree, that insert is nasty. Unlikely, but I wonder if any other manufacturer's ceramic inserts would fit the sumo bezel.



ViperGuy said:


>


Just noticed the PO insert has a proper lume pearl, my greatest peeve with the other inserts is the lume pip hole.



limatime said:


> Ya know, compared to my other Seikos, I think my favorite thing so far about the Sumo is the lack of a day window. Does Seiko even make a watch with no date??


I like it as well, the date window blends in with the other hour markers and makes the dial look well balanced. Initially I thought missing the day would be a con, but in reality, how often do people forget what day of the week it is? 

IMO the cyclops and screwed on protruding lume pip on the stargate bezel are what kill it for me, also seems that lume pip likes to fall out by itself. Not cool, Seiko.


----------



## Alienivan (Apr 17, 2011)

Just went to check the yobokies Ceramic Bezel picture....coming soon...very nice I think! I ask Harold the same questions more them year ago and he mention that he did not think people would buy it because he would have to sell it fore more then $150....maybe he finally figure that Sumo people love there watch.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)




----------



## Ygrene (Dec 16, 2010)




----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Is there a reason that the end links sit lower than the case, this seems to be the same on the mm300 as well so it's it poor quality fit and finish or a design feature and if so what is purpose.
I ordered a blumo yesterday and I'm rather excited about its arrival. 

Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ukfirebird said:


> Is there a reason that the end links sit lower than the case, this seems to be the same on the mm300 as well so it's it poor quality fit and finish or a design feature and if so what is purpose.
> I ordered a blumo yesterday and I'm rather excited about its arrival.
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9505 using Tapatalk


I think they are designed this way so that the bezel is easier to grasp and turn.


----------



## rong338 (Jan 29, 2015)

Does anyone know of a rubber strap that eliminates the gap between the lugs and the case? I love the comfort of my isofrane but the gap is bothering me.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> I think they are designed this way so that the bezel is easier to grasp and turn.


I highly agree +1. A mixture of form, fit, and function.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Buellrider said:


> I think they are designed this way so that the bezel is easier to grasp and turn.


thank you so much, i have a blumo winging its way to me and ive been struggling to figure out why they have this strange feature.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Never thought about turning the bezel easier. However I just think it looks cool and different. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

FREE TO GOOD HOME: I have a black Yobokies Sumo small font bezel insert that I will give away free to the first person that PM's me. You must first read the link below to make sure you want it. Ignore the asking price, as it IS free. Only contingent is that you are in the US and I will ship it without tracking. However, it will be sent out today. This is a pay-it-forward type of deal. Not saying you must do so, but Im doing it because someone has done it for me.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/fs-yobokies-sumo-small-font-bezel-insert-black-1556842.html


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Bezel insert has been sent to a new home!


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> Does anyone have pics of well worn sumo's with a nice patina?
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Tapatalk


no pics yet. i guess we will have to get back to you in 20, 50 years.


----------



## Luaks (Jan 9, 2015)

My only concern with the Sumo was the cheap Clasp, so I just got the (alternative) MM-Clasp and that is a serious step in the right direction. The whole watch feels so much better now.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I'm moving away from the Sumo group. My Sumo is up FS if anyone is interested. Going to try a few other watches. I'm still going to read this thread though.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, I'm moving away from the Sumo group. My Sumo is up FS if anyone is interested. Going to try a few other watches. I'm still going to read this thread though.


Any reason in particular? Ive only slightly pondered the idea of selling my Sumo but I just can't imagine not having one


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Any reason in particular? Ive only slightly pondered the idea of selling my Sumo but I just can't imagine not having one


Love my Sumo, but I made a promise to myself after I sold my collection of nearly 60 watches a year or so ago that id have no more than 3-5 watches at any given time. I've stayed with that and I'm doing well with it. 

I have my eyes on a few other watches I'd like to try.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Love my Sumo, but I made a promise to myself after I sold my collection of nearly 60 watches a year or so ago that id have no more than 3-5 watches at any given time. I've stayed with that and I'm doing well with it.
> 
> I have my eyes on a few other watches I'd like to try.


I got you man. Wow 60 is crazy! Lol but it is very easy to get carried away. I understand you - I've been very content with my 8 watch collection down from 20 about a year ago


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I got you man. Wow 60 is crazy! Lol but it is very easy to get carried away. I understand you - I've been very content with my 8 watch collection down from 20 about a year ago


It was difficult to sell them, but once I started, it got easier. It became fun actually. I never wore most of them. They were more to look at most of the time. Haha!

You're doing good. Keep it up.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Love my Sumo, but I made a promise to myself after I sold my collection of nearly 60 watches a year or so ago that id have no more than 3-5 watches at any given time. I've stayed with that and I'm doing well with it.
> 
> I have my eyes on a few other watches I'd like to try.


i am constantly telling myself that i need to do this...
i get all my watches out and try to decide which to part with first...
then i play with them for a bit and fall in love all over again...
then i go order a new watch.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> i am constantly telling myself that i need to do this...
> i get all my watches out and try to decide which to part with first...
> then i play with them for a bit and fall in love all over again...
> then i go order a new watch.


Ah, I totally feel you and understand.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Well, I'm moving away from the Sumo group. My Sumo is up FS if anyone is interested. Going to try a few other watches. I'm still going to read this thread though.


I saw it pop up on my WatchRecon app and figured you were moving on to something else. What are you thinking about getting?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> I saw it pop up on my WatchRecon app and figured you were moving on to something else. What are you thinking about getting?


I really like the Longines Twenty-Four Hour and the Longines Legend Diver.

Also, my 007 came in today, so that build will start soon. My Maratac SR-1 is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow as well. So, need to move something. The Sumo is a fantastic watch. I might get another one down the road.

BTW, never heard of that app. Going to download it and check it out.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I really like the Longines Twenty-Four Hour and the Longines Legend Diver.
> 
> Also, my 007 came in today, so that build will start soon. My Maratac SR-1 is scheduled to be delivered tomorrow as well. So, need to move something. The Sumo is a fantastic watch. I might get another one down the road.
> 
> BTW, never heard of that app. Going to download it and check it out.


The Longines are nice watches for sure and I really like the Legend Diver. I have had two Maratacs and most recently the SR-1. I liked it but it was too big for my tastes at 46mm. I actually liked the Pilot a lot more but sold it too.

And yeah, WatchRecon is a must have app.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


> The Longines are nice watches for sure and I really like the Legend Diver. I have had two Maratacs and most recently the SR-1. I liked it but it was too big for my tastes at 46mm. I actually liked the Pilot a lot more but sold it too.
> 
> And yeah, WatchRecon is a must have app.


The WatchRecon app is very cool. Glad you mentioned it. I agree, the SR-1 is on the larger side, and I used to wear really large watches, but over the past couple of years I've changed my tastes and gone to the smaller side when buying. However, the design really caught my attention and feel it may wear decently on my wrist.

If it's too large for me, I will just flip it and try something different. Not sure what I'd get to replace it though. I do like the other two watches that they offer, but their pilot has two things about it that I don't care for (and I'm speaking of the first model, not the newer one); I wish it had a large sweeping seconds hand rather than the small extra chrono seconds display. I also wish the 6 wasn't chopped in half. It needs all the numbers to be legible, IMO.

I don't even like the new Pilot they have. It's too busy for a Pilot watch.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Buellrider said:


>


I love the huge onion crown.


----------



## igorRIJEKA (Oct 6, 2008)

This looks more like Diamond crown.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I love the huge onion crown.


i love the looks of the onion crowns on Maratac watches...
however i found that the standard crown on the GPT-2 had a much more solid feel when winding and adjusting.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I love the huge onion crown.


I really like the way those SR-1's look, clean and simple. The 7:30 crown is a nice touch too. Just wish they weren't so big though, but maybe they'd wear well like a Sumo?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I really like the way those SR-1's look, clean and simple. The 7:30 crown is a nice touch too. Just wish they weren't so big though, but maybe they'd wear well like a Sumo?


They have very angled lugs and so they hug the wrist and feel much smaller on the wrist than the number would suggest.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> I really like the way those SR-1's look, clean and simple. The 7:30 crown is a nice touch too. Just wish they weren't so big though, but maybe they'd wear well like a Sumo?


I will post my thoughts in the pilot watch section once it arrives. It's been delayed AGAIN. It hasn't moved. I'm actually on the phone with UPS right now trying to figure out what the damn hold-up is. I hate UPS.


----------



## DeCurry (Feb 24, 2015)

I've been lurking off-and-on for a long time, have gone through quite a lot of this thread (great pics and info).

I am thinking of getting a Blumo as my next watch; however, I am not a fan of the font used for the bezel on these models (I think it works well on the orange model, but not as well on the Blumo and Sumo). I know yobokies has the small font and PO bezels, both in black. Does anyone know if there is a blue bezel available with a small font that matches the existing Blumo blue (I don't see one on yobokies photobucket page and am not overly familiar with other reliable Seiko modders)? Thanks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Yes. The small font bezel from Yobokies matches the Blumo. Email Harold and ask him to send you a picture and price.

[email protected]


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> I will post my thoughts in the pilot watch section once it arrives. It's been delayed AGAIN. It hasn't moved. I'm actually on the phone with UPS right now trying to figure out what the damn hold-up is. I hate UPS.


Awesome, looking forward to your review. Yeah, UPS is notorious for jerking people around... at least they're consistent though, right? :-d


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Awesome, looking forward to your review. Yeah, UPS is notorious for jerking people around... at least they're consistent though, right? :-d


Right? Lol. It's been pushed back to be delivered tomorrow.


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Right? Lol. It's been pushed back to be delivered tomorrow.


UPS is bad... UPS from CountyComm seems worse though...
never had a quick or easy experience for some reason...
especially infuriating before they started the free shipping for orders over $99.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Millbarge said:


> UPS is bad... UPS from CountyComm seems worse though...
> never had a quick or easy experience for some reason...
> especially infuriating before they started the free shipping for orders over $99.


They shipped the next day, but UPS has been a pain. It's on the truck for delivery today. So we'll see.


----------



## g-shockbilly (Oct 24, 2014)

My sumo:


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Nice lume shot.


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

Well my sumo blumo finally landed! First impressions are that this watch is no where near as big as everyone makes it out to be, I was expecting a SUMO when opened the box but I think it's nickname is not true, it's refined and feels quite thin on the wrist. I've added some pics for your viewing pleasure with my skx.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Creepshow, the Blumo looks good. Congrats. Glad you like it. Question... What bracelet is on your 007?


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

That would be a strap code super engineer. Loving this sumo so far... only slight issue is the bezel insert is a little bit off but I will fix it if it ends up bothering me.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Nice comparison pics creepshow! That Blumo dial...


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

Nice pics Creepshow! Love the 007 mods, especially the coin edge bezel. Any mods planned for the Sumo?


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)




----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

Just put mine on a MM300 rubber strap. I think it looks fantastic... Note for anyone wondering, my sumo has a sapphire crystal on it.


----------



## DirtyHarrie (Feb 7, 2012)

Glad to see not everyone is jumping the Sumo ship. 

But sadly I too may be jumping ship, possibly trading for a TSAR. Just time to change things up a bit!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

DirtyHarrie said:


> Glad to see not everyone is jumping the Sumo ship.
> 
> But sadly I too may be jumping ship, possibly trading for a TSAR. Just time to change things up a bit!


I didn't jump the Sumo ship because I dislike the Sumo. I sold it because I told myself I wouldn't start a huge collection again and that id stay at or under a certain amount of watches. Minus the one mod I lacked doing before I sold it, my Sumo was amazing and one of the best watches I've ever owned and enjoyed.

It's been sent to a good home to be enjoyed by another WUS member.

I still have its big brother to enjoy.


----------



## Doom (Apr 18, 2012)

Finally, it arrived. I'm in.








I think ink I have a 6.75" wrist. Took off two links.


----------



## Venkat (Dec 5, 2010)

Starting the week with The Beautiful Blue Sumo! Have a great day guys!!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

22mm Isofrane came in the mail today. Super comfy. Can't wait until it gets warm enough to get in the water!


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

not sure if you do that purposely, but the sumo has 20mm size not 22mm...


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

My sumo finally making contact with seawater and sand on a beach in bali..


Sent from my Passport using Tapatalk


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

limatime said:


>


Looks beautiful with that bracelet bro! SC endmill with the original clasp?

This tread is a great threat to my bank account!


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Has anyone changed the hands on their Sumo? I was thinking about trying out black hands but the more I'm thinking about it, perhaps it'll make the chrome around the hour markers look odd. However I'm thinking maybe it'd be interesting...thoughts?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

pizza_nightmare said:


> Has anyone changed the hands on their Sumo? I was thinking about trying out black hands but the more I'm thinking about it, perhaps it'll make the chrome around the hour markers look odd. However I'm thinking maybe it'd be interesting...thoughts?
> View attachment 3210034
> View attachment 3210042


I had those exact hands and was going to put them on until I saw them in person and mocked up the fit. It didn't look as good in person as it had in my head. I'd say stick with the stock chrome hands.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

JRMARTINS said:


> Looks beautiful with that bracelet bro! SC endmill with the original clasp?
> 
> This tread is a great threat to my bank account!


Thanks! Yup original clasp with dive extension. It's a really nice setup methinks


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

rokphish said:


> not sure if you do that purposely, but the sumo has 20mm size not 22mm...


On purpose. It fits well on the 22mm Sumo but I plan on using it more for another watch.


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

Did you just squeeze the strap up? it is ok though.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

limatime said:


> On purpose. It fits well on the 22mm Sumo but I plan on using it more for another watch.


Are you deliberately trying to annoy rokpish by continuing to state the sumo has 22mm lugs?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Thanks for the input! I'm not going to bother ordering them.


ViperGuy said:


> I had those exact hands and was going to put them on until I saw them in person and mocked up the fit. It didn't look as good in person as it had in my head. I'd say stick with the stock chrome hands.


----------



## limatime (Jun 26, 2014)

joey79 said:


> Are you deliberately trying to annoy rokpish by continuing to state the sumo has 22mm lugs?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hahaha oddly enough my phone auto corrects 20mm to 22mm.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

now if only seiko can auto correct the sumo's lugs from 20 to 22MM.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Beating a dead horse here, but I don't see anything wrong with the 20mm lugs. In fact, I wouldn't want 22mm lugs on the Sumo, nor the MM300 now that I have and do own them.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Hello people

Regarding hands replacement. I strongly recommend chrome if you stick with the original dial.









These snowflakes are a perfect match for this watch.









(Couldn't resist to photoshop :-d)

However the real upgrade for the watch was the movement. I replaced the 6r15 with a brand new NE15B.








Accuracy after 3 days is -2 s/day.

Next step is the bezel insert replacement as I don't really like the stock one.

Mods are done by myself so feel free to ask any questions and I would be glad to help. :-!


----------



## reklaw80 (Oct 19, 2013)

A few shots of mine...


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

received mine yesterday... so glad i took the plunge... better late than never!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Just dropped my Sumo off for service this morning and missing it already after looking through this thread for info on dial feet


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> Just dropped my Sumo off for service this morning and missing it already after looking through this thread for info on dial feet


Did you take it to Seiko or just your regular watch maker?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

joey79 said:


> Did you take it to Seiko or just your regular watch maker?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only authorized Seiko service Centre near me


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Beating a dead horse here, but I don't see anything wrong with the 20mm lugs. In fact, I wouldn't want 22mm lugs on the Sumo, nor the MM300 now that I have and do own them.


i just said that in jest. there are aftermarket bracelets that flare 22MM after the lugs that option is available to people who wish the sumo have 22MM bracelets but i like the stock 20MM size.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> The only authorized Seiko service Centre near me


Reason I ask is that I have read somewhere on the forum (if I'm not mistaken) that it needs to be send back to Japan for service.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Reason I ask is that I have read somewhere on the forum (if I'm not mistaken) that it needs to be send back to Japan for service.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


no, not necessary for sumo...
i think that would be needed for mm, gs, credor lines...


----------



## Chp5 (Mar 26, 2014)

Just added a little color with a red seconds hand from Yobokies.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

rokphish said:


> no, not necessary for sumo...
> i think that would be needed for mm, gs, credor lines...


Good to know, thanks for the heads up. The blumo is keeping within a couple of seconds day, I dare say I won't be needing a service anytime soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

Larry23 said:


> Hello people
> 
> Regarding hands replacement. I strongly recommend chrome if you stick with the original dial.
> 
> ...


i have been tempted to replace the bezel insert too, but i guess i will wait till i scratch or ding the original bezel insert?

I am curious though, why is the NE15B and upgrade over the 6R15? Aren't they identical movements?


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

balzebub said:


> i have been tempted to replace the bezel insert too, but i guess i will wait till i scratch or ding the original bezel insert?
> 
> I am curious though, why is the NE15B and upgrade over the 6R15? Aren't they identical movements?


If you look closely at the pic, you'll see that his ne15 movement has the magical 24th jewel that most of our 6r15s lack. Not really something I would spend for personally, but I know the extra jewel is of interest to more than a few around here. I'm guessing that's what the upgrade is.


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

balzebub said:


> i have been tempted to replace the bezel insert too, but i guess i will wait till i scratch or ding the original bezel insert?
> 
> I am curious though, why is the NE15B and upgrade over the 6R15? Aren't they identical movements?


I will borrow this from another member:

"1) Add one jewel on main plate, barrel hole
2) Modify ratchet sliding spring
3) Modify date indicator maintenance plate
4) New balance wheel
5) New barrel

Looked carefully, adding jewel and modify ratchet spring are all related to upgrading of barrel (to higher power reserve, so higher torque). Modify date plate is due to widely complains of date misalignment. SII upgraded balance wheel might aim to increase long term stability. The previous 6R15 all have difficulty maintain long term (1-2years) stability in accuracy."


To be honest I was forced to upgrade the movement since the previous one broke down (my fault).


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Hey Buellrider, how does the Endmill compare to the comfort of the stock bracelet? For me the Sumo's bracelet is really nice to wear. I usually prefer nylon straps but mine's been sitting on a bracelet for the past month. My only beef is the look/feeling of the clasp; it just looks cheap in comparison to the rest of the package. The MM300 clasp replacement looks like a different metal tone, and disproportionately larger. The Endmill looks like the complete package for this watch.

And since you own the LE Sumo as well, would you stick with the stock bracelet or swap for an aftermarket?


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Why did I wait so long to purchase a sumo?
Arrived today










Feels right at home with some relatives









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> The only authorized Seiko service Centre near me


What does service on sumo cost? If you don't disclosing

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

joey79 said:


> What does service on sumo cost? If you don't disclosing
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Fkn expensive because I'm in Australia - $250


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> Fkn expensive because I'm in Australia - $250


I'm in Aus too, I do know how you feel. That is very expensive. Happy with the service at least?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

joey79 said:


> I'm in Aus too, I do know how you feel. That is very expensive. Happy with the service at least?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The place is pretty good - just a local guy here in Brisbane. He has done a bit of stuff for me before, but nothing too extreme

Edit: won't have the sumo back until next week, so will let you know then


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> Hey Buellrider, how does the Endmill compare to the comfort of the stock bracelet? For me the Sumo's bracelet is really nice to wear. I usually prefer nylon straps but mine's been sitting on a bracelet for the past month. My only beef is the look/feeling of the clasp; it just looks cheap in comparison to the rest of the package. The MM300 clasp replacement looks like a different metal tone, and disproportionately larger. The Endmill looks like the complete package for this watch.
> 
> And since you own the LE Sumo as well, would you stick with the stock bracelet or swap for an aftermarket?


I really like both bracelets, I think they are both equally comfortable. Yeah, the clasp isn't the greatest on the stock Sumo bracelet. The MM300 style clasp I have (not sure what came off of) is Ti so it does give it a different color tone. I think it is the perfect pairing for a president bracelet and I think it really works well with this Sumo. As for the LE bracelet, I will keep it completely stock for a couple of reasons...the watch has the DiaShield so it gives the watch a different hue/tone to it and I want to keep that the same, also I would really like like both the bracelet and watch to age together. If that makes any sense.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Bringing this thread back to page 1 where it belongs! :-d


----------



## OilfieldCowboy (Jun 6, 2009)

Larry23 said:


> However the real upgrade for the watch was the movement. I replaced the 6r15 with a brand new NE15B.
> View attachment 3227434
> 
> 
> Accuracy after 3 days is -2 s/day.


Where does one go about purchasing said movement?


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)




----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## Utrecht (May 23, 2014)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


>


Buellrider

I ask that you kindly stop posting pics of this watch........it is really making me consider buying another Sumo and doing the exact same thing........damn that thing looks good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Ok, I will post pics of my other Sumo's then.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> Ok, I will post pics of my other Sumo's then.


Great looking collection of Seikos you have, congratulations!! I actually prefer your mod to the LE

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Great looking collection of Seikos you have, congratulations!! I actually prefer your mod to the LE
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I am going to sell a couple of them, just not sure which two will be going yet. Its a hard decision.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> Thanks, I am going to sell a couple of them, just not sure which two will be going yet. Its a hard decision.


Do you have your eye on something else? Shoot me a PM if you sell the mod 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

5661nicholas said:


> Do you have your eye on something else? Shoot me a PM if you sell the mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Your new username is going to be WheelingAndDealingNicholas!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Do you have your eye on something else? Shoot me a PM if you sell the mod
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No, not looking to buy anything right now, I need to recoup some cash after the LE and MM purchase. I am pretty content where I am with my watches.

I am really not sure which I will sell but if I do decide to sell the Sumo mod I will let you know. I don't even know how to price it, I have a lot more in it than it would probably sell for unfortunately.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> No, not looking to buy anything right now, I need to recoup some cash after the LE and MM purchase. I am pretty content where I am with my watches.
> 
> I am really not sure which I will sell but if I do decide to sell the Sumo mod I will let you know. I don't even know how to price it, I have a lot more in it than it would probably sell for unfortunately.


That is really the big downer with modding, really never get the ROI on what you did back. As liwang eluded to I have been a bit out of control myself lately with purchases. Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

5661nicholas said:


> Buellrider
> 
> I ask that you kindly stop posting pics of this watch........it is really making me consider buying another Sumo and doing the exact same thing........damn that thing looks good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I will probably never mod the sumo, however that PO insert looks great. Never say never!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## victarro (Nov 6, 2006)




----------



## Alto458 (Mar 4, 2014)

Signing in


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if an SKX/etc chapter ring will fit in a sumo case?


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

ive had my blumo for a few weeks now. this watch is far better in the flesh than in any photos, the fit and finish is excellent and it is as beautiful as my alpinist, ive read many comments saying the strap should of been wider but i found it extremely comfortable and feel it really emphasizes the watch case.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

nick_sixx said:


> Does anyone know if an SKX/etc chapter ring will fit in a sumo case?


Someone else can probably verify, but since Yobokies makes special chapter rings for the sumo, my guess is no.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## doomguy10011 (Nov 2, 2012)

I can finally rejoin the Sumo club!


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Here is my new baby with a sapphire. Took this pic the other day. I hear angels sing when I look at my wrist!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Sending this one off to Jay at MCWW. See it again in about 12 weeks.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> Sending this one off to Jay at MCWW. See it again in about 12 weeks.


Oh come on, don't leave us hanging.....


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

It isn't much, just a new finish.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> It isn't much, just a new finish.


Refinish or new finish?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Going to have it bead blasted. All my watches are blingy and I have always been intrigued by the bead blasted finish.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

Buellrider said:


> Going to have it bead blasted. All my watches are blingy and I have always been intrigued by the bead blasted finish.


I've seen one done......it looked stellar. Looking forward to pics.....


----------



## BHPower (Aug 24, 2014)

JohannTheTerrible said:


> Here is my new baby with a sapphire. Took this pic the other day. I hear angels sing when I look at my wrist!


Plan to do this soon. Debating attempting it myself.


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Going to have it bead blasted. All my watches are blingy and I have always been intrigued by the bead blasted finish.


Very cool, it'll give the watch a whole new look. I've debated going with a full-brushed finish when this one acquires enough nicks.


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

here's my bead blasted orange sumo
first three shot with room lighting and the last outside on rainy day


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Yours looks great rokphish. Did I read somewhere that Yobokies did yours?


----------



## rokphish (Oct 4, 2013)

dagaz sapphire + bead blasted done at northwest watch works


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

rokphish said:


> dagaz sapphire + bead blasted done at northwest watch works


Duarte is top notch


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

Only took a week to get mine on a tungchoy super oyster. Loving the sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

My Sumo is wearing a playful lil blue 'n green throng today!


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

I was thinking of having a custom made leather strap for my blumo, but quite unsure on how it would look...

So i took one of my unused 22mm non tapered strap and 'modded' it... notched it to 20mm and then tapered the sides from 22mm to 20mm.

I'm not really that convinced though... I still feel blumo looks more at home on a bracelet or rubber...


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Toh said:


> I was thinking of having a custom made leather strap for my blumo, but quite unsure on how it would look...
> 
> So i took one of my unused 22mm non tapered strap and 'modded' it... notched it to 20mm and then tapered the sides from 22mm to 20mm.
> 
> ...


It looks good. 
Source:








Mine, on a Toshi conker leather.

Time is an invention...


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

After a year of owning this watch I've yet to take a mirror shot to show the actual size, so here we go. There's been previous mention that pictures of the Sumo on wrist, the typical "wrist shot", makes the watch look bigger than it actually is. This may often deter those looking at trying a Sumo out, it's not like you can go to your local watch dealer and try one on unless you live in Japan. The more accurate depiction of actual size is achieved by using a mirror. Here's mine, my wrist is 7.6".









And here's the comparison shots

















Excuse the dirty mirror, but as you see the method used can paint a very different picture. Hope this helps someone out down the road.


----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Thanks for the mirror pics, I am still considering the Sumo. Wish I could try it on. I am still torn between the sumo, steinhart, and Squale 20 atmos


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

cidcock said:


> Thanks for the mirror pics, I am still considering the Sumo. Wish I could try it on. I am still torn between the sumo, steinhart, and Squale 20 atmos


You're welcome! It needed to be done, there are so many threads about whether the Sumo will fit their __" wrist, and the wrist shots do not depict an accurate representation of fit in that regard. I think you know what kind of vote you'll find in this thread regarding your choice. ;-) When I was considering a watch last year it came down to 4 contenders: black/blue Sumo, Steinhart OVM, black CW C60, or black Halios Tropik SS. In overall case design and finish I think the Sumo wins hands down, but it still wasn't an easy choice. The black SS Tropik was no longer for sale so I'd have to find a nice used one. Everything about the black SS Tropik is great... the ceramic bezel, domed sapphire crystal, classy dial/date design.. but the Sumo's case just looks better IMO. The CW C60's old date window placement, lack of a lumed second hand, and overall poor lume quality took it out of the running. The Steinhart OVM was a close call. It's an homage to the old Royal Navy diver, and looks amazing with the sword hands and no-date dial. This was the 1st version of the OVM, when the dial was black rather than grey. What it came down to again was the case, and the Sumo has it in spades. The OVM's case, like all the other homages to Rolex (past and present alike) are rather... ubiquitous, commonplace, and bland in comparison. These are just my humble opinions. What matters most to me is the watch's case design and finish, and the Sumo's superb case outweighed the cons of a hardlex crystal and aluminum bezel insert in comparison to the others (the sapphire crystal can be amended, and _hopefully_ one day someone will make a quality ceramic/sapphire bezel insert for the Sumo as well).


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> You're welcome! It needed to be done, there are so many threads about whether the Sumo will fit their __" wrist, and the wrist shots do not depict an accurate representation of fit in that regard. I think you know what kind of vote you'll find in this thread regarding your choice. ;-) When I was considering a watch last year it came down to 4 contenders: black/blue Sumo, Steinhart OVM, black CW C60, or black Halios Tropik SS. In overall case design and finish I think the Sumo wins hands down, but it still wasn't an easy choice. The black SS Tropik was no longer for sale so I'd have to find a nice used one. Everything about the black SS Tropik is great... the ceramic bezel, domed sapphire crystal, classy dial/date design.. but the Sumo's case just looks better IMO. The CW C60's old date window placement, lack of a lumed second hand, and overall poor lume quality took it out of the running. The Steinhart OVM was a close call. It's an homage to the old Royal Navy diver, and looks amazing with the sword hands and no-date dial. This was the 1st version of the OVM, when the dial was black rather than grey. What it came down to again was the case, and the Sumo has it in spades. The OVM's case, like all the other homages to Rolex (past and present alike) are rather... ubiquitous, commonplace, and bland in comparison. These are just my humble opinions. What matters most to me is the watch's case design and finish, and the Sumo's superb case outweighed the cons of a hardlex crystal and aluminum bezel insert in comparison to the others (the sapphire crystal can be amended, and _hopefully_ one day someone will make a quality ceramic/sapphire bezel insert for the Sumo as well).


Funny. Maybe even predictable. I am going through the exact same thought process. I recently came to the conclusion that while I love my Ecozilla, I don't actually love wearing it. Flipping it will free up some money, and I want either a Sumo or OVM. I thought about posting a thread to see if anyone had experience with both, but quickly found out that many have faced the same dilemma.

I kind of like the new version OVM, with its lighter gray dial and "browner" indices: they add just a bit more differentiation between it and the hordes of direct Rolex clones. I am annoyed about lack of date though - that has so far been an absolute deal breaker for me, but I may make an exception for this because it is otherwise so damn stunning (or I could go with the OVRed, but like the OVM better).

But for many of the reasons you all have mentioned, I am leaning towards the Sumo...


----------



## jaymd (May 17, 2007)

Got myself a NOS orange sumo. Planning to put on an engineer or endmill bracelet on it.


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Guys,sorry for a kind of question; but why you call SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic SBDC001 - *SUMO* ?

What does it means,I mean *SUMO* ?

Thanks!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Just waiting on a ceramic insert (hopefully yobokies has one in the works)


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

But to continue my thought process... 

The Sumo isn't going anywhere, while who knows how much longer ETA movements (as in the Stenhart) will still be available. I can buy one of them in the next few weeks, but the other will have to wait until Christmas. 

So is it Sumo/Steinhart now or later?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Beard Man said:


> Guys,sorry for a kind of question; but why you call SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic SBDC001 - *SUMO* ?
> 
> What does it means,I mean *SUMO* ?
> 
> Thanks!


Sumo refers to a sumo wrestler of Japan.










The Seiko Sumo was given this nickname because of its large "body" and thinner 20mm bracelet


----------



## Dcso211 (Sep 3, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Sumo refers to a sumo wrestler of Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually that's incorrect....... The watch was nicknamed "Sumo" due to the 12 O'clock marker resembling a Sumo wrestler's underwear the Mawashi


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Dcso211 said:


> Actually that's incorrect....... The watch was nicknamed "Sumo" due to the 12 O'clock marker resembling a Sumo wrestler's underwear the Mawashi


Ya that's one version.

It could alternatively be called the camel toe if we're basing the name on the 12 marker


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you for clarify nickname "Sumo",very interesting.
BTW,higuchi-inc.com selling SBDC001 for $420.00,that inclusive S&H.
Great price!



R.Palace said:


> Sumo refers to a sumo wrestler of Japan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

Beard Man said:


> Thank you for clarify nickname "Sumo",very interesting.
> BTW,higuchi-inc.com selling SBDC001 for $420.00,that inclusive S&H.
> Great price!


Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC001 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch

$378.66 + $15 S&H - 3000 yen for "cherry blossom sale" - 2718 yen in points for next time = damn good deal


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

I'm not going to deal with them because of this:

*"Return Policy 
Any return or refund will not be accepted once order confirmation e-mail is sent out."*



Millbarge said:


> Udedokeihonpo | Rakuten Global Market: Seiko watch watch ProspEx SBDC001 SEIKO mechanical automatic winding with a hand winding analog automatic winding mens 20 ATM divers waterproof watch
> 
> $378.66 + $15 S&H - 3000 yen for "cherry blossom sale" - 2718 yen in points for next time = damn good deal


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

dZeak said:


> But to continue my thought process...
> 
> The Sumo isn't going anywhere, while who knows how much longer ETA movements (as in the Stenhart) will still be available. I can buy one of them in the next few weeks, but the other will have to wait until Christmas.
> 
> So is it Sumo/Steinhart now or later?


As far as availability is a concern, I'd get the Steinhart before the Sumo. They're a smaller operation, and the likelihood of the OVM going out of stock compared to the Sumo is greater. Fair warning though, the current prices on the Sumo may not last forever. I bought mine NIB Feb 2014 for ~$520 before the JYen fell, who knows what the price of a Sumo will be over half a year from now.


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

First time poster, though several Seikos in my collection. My Blumo just arrived from Udedokeihonpo this afternoon. I ordered on the 24th and paid a few dollars less due to the exchange rate. No complaints at all with the ordering process or the watch - life is good!


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

tsimpson said:


> First time poster, though several Seikos in my collection. My Blumo just arrived from Udedokeihonpo this afternoon. I ordered on the 24th and paid a few dollars less due to the exchange rate. No complaints at all with the ordering process or the watch - life is good!


Welcome to the club b-)


----------



## laminads (Nov 4, 2014)

Beard Man said:


> I'm not going to deal with them because of this:
> 
> *"Return Policy
> Any return or refund will not be accepted once order confirmation e-mail is sent out."*


i got caught on the short end of the stick on this before and it's good to mention to other buyers. but it's also worth noting that this is standard practice in japanese retail culture.


----------



## balzebub (May 30, 2010)

laminads said:


> i got caught on the short end of the stick on this before and it's good to mention to other buyers. but it's also worth noting that this is standard practice in japanese retail culture.


In Asia it's pretty normal. Consumer rights just isn't protected here.

sent using a flying carpet


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

They only accept PayPal as payment, so it seems that you would be covered by that if you had some issue with the watch and they wouldn't accept it back.

That being said, i have bought from them and many other Rakuten sellers and never once had an issue.


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Millbarge said:


> They only accept PayPal as payment, so it seems that you would be covered by that if you had some issue with the watch and they wouldn't accept it back.
> 
> That being said, i have bought from them and many other Rakuten sellers and never once had an issue.


Thanks!


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

SchrodingersCat said:


> As far as availability is a concern, I'd get the Steinhart before the Sumo. They're a smaller operation, and the likelihood of the OVM going out of stock compared to the Sumo is greater. Fair warning though, the current prices on the Sumo may not last forever. I bought mine NIB Feb 2014 for ~$520 before the JYen fell, who knows what the price of a Sumo will be over half a year from now.


Thanks for the advice on this. I tend to agree with you right now. But that could change once again by morning.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

Couldn't resist considering FX rates change and ending of the production.


----------



## hawgorn (Dec 5, 2011)

A dilemma. I want to get Harold's BOR bracelet for my black Sumo, but should I go 20 or 22mm? For a long time I was happy with the Sumo's original bracelet, but after getting Doxa 1500T (my only other watch with metal bracelet) the original feels "wimpy". I was allready set for the 22mm, but 1500T's modern BOR is 20mm and it's plenty beefy enough.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

I got the chance to visit Tokyo last week, and I picked up a Blumo from BIC CAMERA for USD$380. Is that average price or what? I'm in love so far.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> I got the chance to visit Tokyo last week, and I picked up a Blumo from BIC CAMERA for USD$380. Is that average price or what? I'm in love so far.


That's a good price. Some used examples are in that price bracket so for a new Sumo, you did good. Congrats.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> FatalityBoyZahy said:
> 
> 
> > I got the chance to visit Tokyo last week, and I picked up a Blumo from BIC CAMERA for USD$380. Is that average price or what? I'm in love so far.
> ...


It would've been even cheaper if I was there on travel (I'm in the Marines). I wasn't able to get it tax free.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> I got the chance to visit Tokyo last week, and I picked up a Blumo from BIC CAMERA for USD$380. Is that average price or what? I'm in love so far.


That's about how much I got mine from Rakuten. But I had to take a chance that it was good and I would like it in person. 
You got to a great deal especially since it was a retail/ physical store. Plus you got to see it in person first.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Few small changes:

Swapped out the C1 hands for proper matching C3 lume hands. Also changed the band to leather to be a little dressier for work. Lastly, did the Dagaz superdome sapphire. As such, I have a Yobokies sapphire laying around if anyone wants it, PM me. $45 shipped.


----------



## iTreelex (Feb 27, 2014)

Old but still pretty. I finally got a full functioning sumo! cheers.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

iTreelex said:


> Old but still pretty. I finally got a full functioning sumo! cheers.
> 
> View attachment 3592458


Nice little family you have there. I quite like the solar panda.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)




----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Few small changes:

Swapped out the C1 hands for proper matching C3 lume hands. Also changed the band to leather to be a little dressier for work. Lastly, did the Dagaz superdome sapphire. As such, I have a Yobokies sapphire laying around if anyone wants it, PM me. $45 shipped.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Jo2 said:


> Swapped out the C1 hands for proper matching C3 lume hands.


OMG you got those knock off rolex hands in a Sumo?!!?!?! WHAT????????!


----------



## Jo2 (Aug 6, 2008)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> OMG you got those knock off rolex hands in a Sumo?!!?!?! WHAT????????!


LOL

I like how the minute hand compliments the dial.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

It looks great.


----------



## Johnny Wishbone (Jun 30, 2011)

Jo2 said:


> LOL
> 
> I like how the minute hand compliments the dial.


I like the strap though. Good choice.

SUMOs usually take very well to leather straps I noticed.

And the fatter the better.

Don't you love it? :-!


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

On a tan Hirsch strap.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## feathers73 (Jul 6, 2012)

HenshinMan said:


> Not a good picture but I tried my best.
> 
> View attachment 2919626


What stap is that? Looks really good.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Johnny Wishbone said:


> OMG you got those knock off rolex hands in a Sumo?!!?!?! WHAT????????!


Yeah what a waste.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

hawgorn said:


> A dilemma. I want to get Harold's BOR bracelet for my black Sumo, but should I go 20 or 22mm? For a long time I was happy with the Sumo's original bracelet, but after getting Doxa 1500T (my only other watch with metal bracelet) the original feels "wimpy". I was allready set for the 22mm, but 1500T's modern BOR is 20mm and it's plenty beefy enough.


I had a Sumo with the 22 mm b of r. Thought it looked great. It's a very comfortable bracelet. Would love to hear how it compares to the Doxa version.


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Is there any way to determine the year of production of a Sumo?


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

JohannTheTerrible said:


> Is there any way to determine the year of production of a Sumo?


This will give you that info: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Millbarge said:


> This will give you that info: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/


 Incredibly cool! Thank you!

Got a Sept. 2011... now I'll make sure to wear it for it's entire birthday month.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> This will give you that info: http://www.csce.uark.edu/~jgauch/photos/seiko/


Thanks. I got May 2014.

On my 009 I got Sept 2004. Does this mean my 009 was made 11 years ago?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

jtaka1 said:


> Thanks. I got May 2014.
> 
> On my 009 I got Sept 2004. Does this mean my 009 was made 11 years ago?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


No, i doubt it...
the calculator is ignorant of the decade as that isn't represented in the serial number...
so you need to enter the decade manually.


----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Millbarge said:


> No, i doubt it...
> the calculator is ignorant of the decade as that isn't represented in the serial number...
> so you need to enter the decade manually.


Thanks. I just did it again, and I didn't read the entire explanation. It said FIRST possible date?.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Outside:









Inside:


----------



## brightsky (Jan 25, 2010)

I just read that the orange Sumo is discontinued. Why? An orange Seiko diver seems to be a long tradition.


----------



## Tommer45 (Aug 31, 2012)

Just picked up my first Blumo (manufacture date 12/2014). I've had several Seiko's over the years, with this one being one of the nicer ones. I also put on an Endmill bracelet, which I really like, but I was a bit disappointed to find out that the Endmill doesn't have a wetsuit extension (I guess I just assumed it would). Anyway, has anyone put a different Strapcode buckle with wetsuit ext on their Endmill bracelet? I'm thinking about ordering one.

Very nice watch though... and this is my 3rd Seiko diver and they have all had perfectly aligned bezels.. crazy!


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

Can anyone here help me out? I purchased my Sumo from Tokyo nearly a month ago and for some reason, I'm unable to wind the watch up, whether its with the crown or by moving it side to side. The seconds hand only moves once I pull the crown out and click it back to the winding position and then it stops again at around the 17 second mark. What should I do?


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> Can anyone here help me out? I purchased my Sumo from Tokyo nearly a month ago and for some reason, I'm unable to wind the watch up, whether its with the crown or by moving it side to side. The seconds hand only moves once I pull the crown out and click it back to the winding position and then it stops again at around the 17 second mark. What should I do?


Contact the seller with the issue


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

The watch was purchased from an authorized dealer, so I have the international warranty from Seiko. I'm in the military though so its not as easy for me.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> The watch was purchased from an authorized dealer, so I have the international warranty from Seiko. I'm in the military though so its not as easy for me.


Well that would be your most viable option. If anything, contact the AD and they might reimburse you for having a local watchmaker work on it.


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> Well that would be your most viable option. If anything, contact the AD and they might reimburse you for having a local watchmaker work on it.


I put the watch on and walked around for a bit and it started up. I'll give it a day or two and see what happens. I don't want to jump to conclusions just yet because either way, I have to wait until I'm back in the US to send it out for servicing if need be.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

FatalityBoyZahy said:


> I put the watch on and walked around for a bit and it started up. I'll give it a day or two and see what happens. I don't want to jump to conclusions just yet because either way, I have to wait until I'm back in the US to send it out for servicing if need be.


Make sure it's wound up all the way. The power reserve won't last if you only wear it for a short while


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

I gave it nearly 50 winds once it started up again. Hopefully everything is fine, I really love this watch.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

Tommer45 said:


> Just picked up my first Blumo (manufacture date 12/2014). I've had several Seiko's over the years, with this one being one of the nicer ones. I also put on an Endmill bracelet, which I really like, but I was a bit disappointed to find out that the Endmill doesn't have a wetsuit extension (I guess I just assumed it would). Anyway, has anyone put a different Strapcode buckle with wetsuit ext on their Endmill bracelet? I'm thinking about ordering one.
> 
> Very nice watch though... and this is my 3rd Seiko diver and they have all had perfectly aligned bezels.. crazy!


u can fit the original seiko clasp onto the endmill.


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

Just got this. It was a close fight between this or the steinhart ovm.. So glad I picked this instead, the quality on this watch is phenomenal for the price. Like what many others had said, the sumo easily feels like a watch worth twice its price. Can't believe I waited this long to get it!

I would say the only let down is the clasp. Seiko really ought to redesign a nicer clasp with ratcheting extension and thicker solid folding links.

Very pleased to be part of the sumo owners club!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jc-orginalbdass (Apr 11, 2012)

God, I gotta stop reading this thread. The more I do, the more I'm thinking of selling 3 of the 5 affordables that I have and buying a Sumo instead. That would only leave me with 3 watches though, and I think I'd rather have 5, especially since one is an skx009 anyway. But man oh man, so tempting.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

R.Palace said:


> Ya that's one version.
> 
> It could alternatively be called the camel toe if we're basing the name on the 12 marker


I think I prefer camel toe!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

milo dinosaur said:


> Just got this. It was a close fight between this or the steinhart ovm.. So glad I picked this instead, the quality on this watch is phenomenal for the price. Like what many others had said, the sumo easily feels like a watch worth twice its price. Can't believe I waited this long to get it!
> 
> I would say the only let down is the clasp. Seiko really ought to redesign a nicer clasp with ratcheting extension and thicker solid folding links.
> 
> ...


Love that watch! Congratulations!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Everdying said:


> u can fit the original seiko clasp onto the endmill.
> 
> View attachment 3786882


Wow! I love that bracelet on the Sumo! Looks great!


----------



## milo dinosaur (Mar 18, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Love that watch! Congratulations!


Thanks mate!

I've been keeping track of its accuracy, as I do for all new watches, and it's really amazing how it's maintaining +/-3 per day. 
It slows down through the day and when i take it out from my watch box in the morning, it has regained to the point where it is only -1 sec.

Really amazing for a watch this price! My old Fortis with an ETA2836 doesn't even perform this well!


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Wow! I love that bracelet on the Sumo! Looks great!


Agreed, I think the end mill bracelet is one of the best fits on a Sumo. I can't wait until I get my Sumo and endmill back from MCWW after the beadblasting.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Endmill!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I think I prefer camel toe!


Holy s**t is that good comedy.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Holy s**t is that good comedy.





rosborn said:


> I think I prefer camel toe!


Glad I threw that out there


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

milo dinosaur said:


> Just got this. It was a close fight between this or the steinhart ovm.. So glad I picked this instead, the quality on this watch is phenomenal for the price. Like what many others had said, the sumo easily feels like a watch worth twice its price. Can't believe I waited this long to get it!
> 
> I would say the only let down is the clasp. Seiko really ought to redesign a nicer clasp with ratcheting extension and thicker solid folding links.
> 
> ...


I have both Steinhart OVM 2.0 & Blumo. For spec wise & vintage look, I love OVM 2.0. For price points, detail quality build, originality - Blumo win my heart totally. Once warranty over, consider to mod Blumo to sapphire to make it perfect. If anyone, have experience on how to mod & where to mod in Singapore, appreciate your any advice to me (can PM me if you prefer to).

Edit: Threaded the wrong post, sorry.


----------



## Erks (Dec 17, 2013)

I think thread needs to be revived

Blumo on a super oyster. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Erks said:


> I think thread needs to be revived
> 
> Blumo on a super oyster.
> 
> ...


Beautiful watch! Ill be joining the Sumo club in a few weeks. So excited!


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Hopefully picking this up early this week:









Looonnngg story, just hoping it looks as good in the flesh.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Eleuthera said:


> Hopefully picking this up early next week:
> 
> View attachment 3934258
> 
> ...


Dig it except for the cyclops


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Yeah not sure yet my friend. Be able see properly in the next 48 hours.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Thought it's time to join the party...slightly modded Blumo with a Yobokies small font blue bezel insert - lacquered.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

tkoz said:


> Thought it's time to join the party...slightly modded Blumo with a Yobokies small font blue bezel insert - lacquered.
> View attachment 3938082


Can you explain how it was lacquered? Ive thought about doing this to mine many times!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*"Blumonday"
*


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

nick_sixx said:


> Can you explain how it was lacquered? Ive thought about doing this to mine many times!


Pretty simple, really. First, clean the bezel insert with some dish soap and water to remove any oils or grease, then dry it thoroughly. Get a can of lacquer (spray) and spray a couple medium coats - just heavy enough that the finish looks smooth. You can actually go pretty heavy on the coats. If you go too light, it comes out a bit rough. If that happens, very lightly sand it with 600 grit or higher sandpaper and spray again until you like it. Then, let it dry for a couple days (this is important) before pressing the bezel insert into the bezel. There will likely be some dried lacquer on the edges of the bezel insert that will peel off when you press it in, so don't let it surprise you. I found it helps to put something smooth over top the bezel insert when you press it in, like a piece of paper, just in case the lacquer is still soft and you press your finger prints into the lacquer. Although, if you wait a couple days after spraying, it should be fine. Hope it helps.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Eleuthera said:


> Hopefully picking this up early this week:
> 
> View attachment 3934258
> 
> ...


Please let us know what your think of it when it arrives. Are the hour markers chrome or black chrome? I love it however I could do without " Limited Edition" on the face. Perhaps on the caseback. Either way, nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

pizza_nightmare said:


> Please let us know what your think of it when it arrives. Are the hour markers chrome or black chrome? I love it however I could do without " Limited Edition" on the face. Perhaps on the caseback. Either way, nice.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi Pizza.

I will definitely let you know sir. A few have said the cyclops looks odd, but I must admit I like it. Really looking forward to seeing the wave pattern on the dial, looks spectacular.

The only real concern I have is strap width versus face, we'll see, and I haven't yet committed to buy. (Bet I Do Though


----------



## jaceun (May 4, 2015)

Hey all! I just recently joined after deciding to get my first "serious" watch and I have to say, this very thread has been invaluable in my search. As you may guess, I decided on the AMAZING Sumo SBDC001 and it is such a wonderful watch. I am very happy with my choice.

However, I need some expert advice from people who better understand the fine timepiece world. I got it only a few days ago (last Friday) and promptly sized it and have worn it. I did of course immediately inspect it for defects and function and was satisfied at first. After my first few days and upon very close inspection, I've discovered the Lume is off center on a few of the numeral markers, most egregiously the 12 o'clock position. It's one of those things you don't notice at first, but after seeing it once I just can't stop noticing it every time I check the time. I hate to sound so petty because I understand that it doesn't truly affect the function of this wonderful watch, but some nagging perfectionist voice in my head is bothering me and urging me to try and return it. It is authentic - I purchased it from a very reputable seller on Amazon dealing with authentic Japanese products (100% percent satisfaction rating, thousands of ratings) and it was listed as being covered by Amazon's watch return and warranty policy. I personally believe it would be considered a defect, but I am inviting the fine folks here to opine. Can you comment on the appearance of your own Sumo? Did I get unlucky? Would getting another one as an exchange be just as much of a chance to get another problematic dial? I did a serial # lookup and it said April 2014, so maybe there's a "bad" batch in that time frame.

I am of course attaching some photos of what I am experiencing. Look mainly at the 12 o'clock marker to see how the background behind the Lume shows on the left side, but not the right, and how the middle right prong is missing a bit of application near the tip. I don't like my first post to sound so negative, but I need to be at ease with this before I can contribute meaningfully to this awesome community!

On a brief side note, I've seen mention of people changing the mineral crystal out to sapphire. Is there a quick link or reference to someone who can do this for a reasonable price? I have done rudimentary searches but there's 250 pages alone in this thread to comb through. Thank you in advance.

Photos:


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

not sure why are you basing it on a negative image of the lume.
looks pretty standard, and as long as the lume shines where its meant to, then nothing to really be concerned about.


----------



## jaceun (May 4, 2015)

It is of course aesthetic only. I love the watch in form and function, and have no disappointment with it otherwise. I wish I was not so visually perceptive as I was to see it, but it now bothers me completely (and yeah, even irrationally) to know it is there.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

jaceun said:


> It is of course aesthetic only. I love the watch in form and function, and have no disappointment with it otherwise. I wish I was not so visually perceptive as I was to see it, but it now bothers me completely (and yeah, even irrationally) to know it is there.


if its any consolation, my shogun also has a couple indices where the dome part of the lume is not centered...so too my monster.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

My Sumo:


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jaceun said:


> Hey all! I just recently joined after deciding to get my first "serious" watch and I have to say, this very thread has been invaluable in my search. As you may guess, I decided on the AMAZING Sumo SBDC001 and it is such a wonderful watch. I am very happy with my choice.
> 
> However, I need some expert advice from people who better understand the fine timepiece world. I got it only a few days ago (last Friday) and promptly sized it and have worn it. I did of course immediately inspect it for defects and function and was satisfied at first. After my first few days and upon very close inspection, I've discovered the Lume is off center on a few of the numeral markers, most egregiously the 12 o'clock position. It's one of those things you don't notice at first, but after seeing it once I just can't stop noticing it every time I check the time. I hate to sound so petty because I understand that it doesn't truly affect the function of this wonderful watch, but some nagging perfectionist voice in my head is bothering me and urging me to try and return it. It is authentic - I purchased it from a very reputable seller on Amazon dealing with authentic Japanese products (100% percent satisfaction rating, thousands of ratings) and it was listed as being covered by Amazon's watch return and warranty policy. I personally believe it would be considered a defect, but I am inviting the fine folks here to opine. Can you comment on the appearance of your own Sumo? Did I get unlucky? Would getting another one as an exchange be just as much of a chance to get another problematic dial? I did a serial # lookup and it said April 2014, so maybe there's a "bad" batch in that time frame.
> 
> ...


I'd be more concerned about the off center chapter ring.

Either way, it's not defective and falls within Seiko's QC specs as to what's acceptable.

Enjoy the watch. It's yours. If you exchange it for another, odds are you'll find something else that bothers you about it.


----------



## nikonnut (Feb 21, 2015)

Mine Just landed (nice used model) and I'm tickled. It's on a Strapcode Endmill and I swapped out the Strapcode clasp for the factory signed version. More micro adjustments plus the divers extension. I think it jazzes up the watch immensely. So without further adieu... EDIT: Got it off the strapcode (MAJOR PITA) and back on the stock bracelet. Much better!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been lurking in this thread off and on for a while. I was torn between a sumo and armida a2 and ended grabbing the Armida a2 first in part due to the more limited runs but as you know it's a good sign when you keep coming back to something, in this case the sumo. 
I love the dial and hands. I hear the lume is pretty much at the top of the charts which I love. With a smallish wrist hearing that it has some steeply curved lugs should help with the fit which I like. I think I can deal with the large font bezel at least until I scratch it and after looking at a PO with similar case and lug width specs I think the 20mm lugs won't bother me. Though I prefer saphire and have scratched the hell out of hardlex in the past I think I can manage, especially as I wouldn't ask it to be my daily beater. 
I have 7" wrists thereabouts and I think I can make it work. I have a magrette Regatarre that has similar case dimensions at 44x52 however it's obviously a different design. Does anyone have experience or better yet photos of both the magrette case and the sumo for comparison?
I am thinking blumo as at this point I have ended with all black divers and I like a nice dark blue. I also admit i would probably go endmill after reading and appreciating both sides of the bracelet argument.
So if you have a blumo on endmill you can also feel free to tempt me with some pics there too! 

Thanks for sharing opinions advice and pics throughout this thread and really the whole forum.


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

boatswain said:


> I have 7" wrists thereabouts and I think I can make it work. I have a magrette Regatarre that has similar case dimensions at 44x52 however it's obviously a different design. Does anyone have experience or better yet photos of both the magrette case and the sumo for comparison?.


if only u had asked this about 2 months earlier as i flipped my margrette then.
i do have a older pic comparing it with the 45.5mm planet ocean and 43mm Oris.
the sumo is somewhere about the size of the Oris, and as can be seen looks smaller due to the obvious reason that the margrette has more dial.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Sorry folks, but I'm a wee bit confused. 

I have googled and researched over and over again and I 'think' I have the answer but I wanted to ask you experts this one just to clarify. 

Exactly how many models of the Sumo are there, I have come to the conclusion that there are FIVE in all, including the latest 'Limited Edition' white/ivory model. 

I know this question sounds dump, but your input would be great to settle my mind.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Eleuthera said:


> Sorry folks, but I'm a wee bit confused.
> 
> I have googled and researched over and over again and I 'think' I have the answer but I wanted to ask you experts this one just to clarify.
> 
> ...


That is correct, 5 to my knowledge. Blue, black, orange, yellow LE, and silver LE


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> That is correct, 5 to my knowledge. Blue, black, orange, yellow LE, and silver LE


Thank you sir, very kind.


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> That is correct, 5 to my knowledge. Blue, black, orange, yellow LE, and silver LE


There is also a green LE.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

JohannesK said:


> There is also a green LE.


Ah ha. Just found a few links to the 'Green', very nice too.

Thank you sir, my education of these watches is gaining with you good folk.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

JohannesK said:


> There is also a green LE.


You are right yes. Remembered the yellow writing on the bezel and first thing that came to mind was the Yellow LE


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Already posted on another thread but thought it would be nice to post in the official Sumo thread.

Got it today, over the moon.

















Thanks folks for being so supportive and educational. Learned a lot about watches and in particular Seiko Sumo's.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I put mine on a Strapcode Endmill Sumo bracelet. The end links did NOT fit, so I had to file them quite a bit, but now I am happy with the look.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

jdto said:


> I put mine on a Strapcode Endmill Sumo bracelet. The end links did NOT fit, so I had to file them quite a bit, but now I am happy with the look.
> 
> View attachment 4006202


My only caveat with Strapcode is that yes, the end links on some of their bracelets are not an exact fit but they are good quality.

Best mesh I own is from Strapcode and I've owned all the high end ones. I had to take a dremel to mine for a proper fit but Strapcode CS did offer to replace it or refund beforehand so they're good in my book.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Jdto 
Looks awesome!!
Any chance of a couple more pics of your setup. It's the one I am thinking of too. Especially on the wrist to get an idea of how smooth the bracelet looks. 
Thanks for your consideration.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> My only caveat with Strapcode is that yes, the end links on some of their bracelets are not an exact fit but they are good quality.
> 
> Best mesh I own is from Strapcode and I've owned all the high end ones. I had to take a dremel to mine for a proper fit but Strapcode CS did offer to replace it or refund beforehand so they're good in my book.


Yeah, it wasn't a huge deal, but it's just a good warning for people to know they may have some filing in store.



boatswain said:


> Jdto
> Looks awesome!!
> Any chance of a couple more pics of your setup. It's the one I am thinking of too. Especially on the wrist to get an idea of how smooth the bracelet looks.
> Thanks for your consideration.


Sure. My wrist is a puny 6.5", which works with the Sumo thanks to the nice case and lug shaping. I got the ratcheting diver's clasp for bracelet because it's nice to adjust with wrist swelling and shrinking throughout the day, but it's a touch wide. Anyway, some more photos. (Edited to add a couple more. The previous upload didn't work)


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> My only caveat with Strapcode is that yes, the end links on some of their bracelets are not an exact fit but they are good quality.
> 
> Best mesh I own is from Strapcode and I've owned all the high end ones. I had to take a dremel to mine for a proper fit but Strapcode CS did offer to replace it or refund beforehand so they're good in my book.


somewhere in this thread, someone did a measurement.
it seems the strapcode end links are a perfect size.
just that the sumo lugs have somehow become a touch narrower over the yrs...really wonder what goes on in the seiko factories...


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

jdto said:


> Yeah, it wasn't a huge deal, but it's just a good warning for people to know they may have some filing in store.
> 
> Sure. My wrist is a puny 6.5", which works with the Sumo thanks to the nice case and lug shaping. I got the ratcheting diver's clasp for bracelet because it's nice to adjust with wrist swelling and shrinking throughout the day, but it's a touch wide. Anyway, some more photos. (Edited to add a couple more. The previous upload didn't work)
> 
> ...


Love the look of the endmill on the skx! It's the bracelet I want for my incoming sumo! What's the tapper on your?


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

freqmgr88 said:


>


One of my Grails sir. I have the silver, black on order but would love the Orange. Where did you pick that lovely peice up if you don't mind me asking sir.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Eleuthera said:


> One of my Grails sir. I have the silver, black on order but would love the Orange. Where did you pick that lovely peice up if you don't mind me asking sir.


They are still available on eBay although they're upwards of 600 USD. Your best bet is keep an eye on the FS section - some have sold recently at fair prices


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> They are still available on eBay although they're upwards of 600 USD. Your best bet is keep an eye on the FS section - some have sold recently at fair prices


Thank you sir. I seem to be having a Sumo blow out at the moment. 

I'll keep an eye out, thanks once again.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

JRMARTINS said:


> Love the look of the endmill on the skx! It's the bracelet I want for my incoming sumo! What's the tapper on your?


The taper is 2mm. It goes from 20mm lugs to 18mm clasp. The measurements are on the Strapcode website.


----------



## Outlawyer (Feb 21, 2009)

I have the Endmill on my black Sumo and the Engineer II on Blumo. I like both, but fit and finish is better on EII IMO.
Both are far better than stock to me, which was the only shortcoming on the great model.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

I couldn't resist this any longer:









Got a great deal on it as well.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Eleuthera said:


> I couldn't resist this any longer:
> 
> View attachment 4050994
> 
> ...


Oh man you're just scooping all of them up! Cool stuff. What's next on the list?


----------



## Hooky (Mar 3, 2011)

Nice that yellow one! Letting mine finally go selling it here on WUS to fund a Tudor Black Bay Blue. Will be missing this one for sure  
OEM MM300 hands, MM300 clasp, yobokies sapphire, insert and caseback. Upgraded it to the max. But one day I am sure: a Sumo will be back in the stable.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> Oh man you're just scooping all of them up! Cool stuff. What's next on the list?


NO MORE PURCHASES, errrr, maybe. .

Ive got my eyes on the LE Green Sumo through a very reputable seller on here. But having just spent money on the yellow it 'may' have to wait. In actual fact the seller here was very honest with me and recommended I buy the Yellow first as they are rarer, honest indeed of him, top man.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

arrived today.....

Can anybody give me an idea where I can get a bezel insert with smaller/lighter numbers?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

mine also, impressive shipping time from Japan to NY in 4 business days!
Laox @ Rakuten always delivers! A+++









I definitively got spoiled with Seiko quality/prices.. Because when I got the watch was expecting a little more, the case have very similar finish than the 3x cheaper SKX007, and I don't mind the bracelet being 20mm, but my biggest complain is how bad is the fit of the bracelet and the case of the watch. Almost looks like the bracelet belong to a different model. I'm sure it will grown on me, I surely hope so!


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

here is my biggest beef with the Sumo..
How bad the end link fits the case, compared to the cheepo SKX..


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Please excuse the photography. But this arrived yesterday, would you believe I've had to wait until today to open it, I was away so had no choice.












































Love it. I know its not to everyones taste, but it is an outstanding looking watch.
Must admit though I prefer the White/Ivory model, just because of the 'wave' pattern on the dial.
But still love this one, just need to look at some different strap combos now, suggestions welcome.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Eleuthera said:


> Please excuse the photography. But this arrived yesterday, would you believe I've had to wait until today to open it, I was away so had no choice.
> 
> View attachment 4168482
> 
> ...


Gorgeous! Where to get this? I love Sumo.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

alexcswong said:


> Gorgeous! Where to get this? I love Sumo.


It took a LOT of searching sir. Left it and left as well over priced, kept making enquires and eventually got it down to a sensible/reasonable cost plus PayPal fees paid for, so all good.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Just as a comparison, here's my collection of Sumo's so far. To my mind all good, but the SPB029J (more Ivory than white) is outstanding. The pics don't do the dial justice.






























I'm lucky that I saw all these watches in the flesh before contemplating buying. The LE Green Sumo is on the radar, but they are like hens teeth.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Eleuthera said:


> Just as a comparison, here's my collection of Sumo's so far. To my mind all good, but the SPB029J (more Ivory than white) is outstanding. The pics don't do the dial justice.
> 
> View attachment 4170234
> 
> ...


Nice. A massive fan of the White!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Eleuthera said:


> Just as a comparison, here's my collection of Sumo's so far. To my mind all good, but the SPB029J (more Ivory than white) is outstanding. The pics don't do the dial justice.
> 
> View attachment 4170234
> 
> ...


Congrats on your acquisitions! They look great. As for the rarer variations, the chase is sometimes more fun than actually buying one. Regardless, good luck keep us updated


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Nice. A massive fan of the White!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks Joey, White is breath taking.


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

R.Palace said:


> Congrats on your acquisitions! They look great. As for the rarer variations, the chase is sometimes more fun than actually buying one. Regardless, good luck keep us updated


Very true sir. Ummed and arred for ages, but finally pulled the trigger on both. The Green looks the least spectacular, but I haven't seen one in the flesh yet.

It's getting so rare that the ones I have seen are very pricey, but a great fella on here has one in stock and am seriously thinking about purchasing, very honest guy as well.

Got a dealer in Japan who keeps me up to date with any on the market as well.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Eleuthera said:


> Very true sir. Ummed and arred for ages, but finally pulled the trigger on both. The Green looks the least spectacular, but I haven't seen one in the flesh yet.
> 
> It's getting so rare that the ones I have seen are very pricey, but a great fella on here has one in stock and am seriously thinking about purchasing, very honest guy as well.
> 
> Got a dealer in Japan who keeps me up to date with any on the market as well.


Wow you are die hard fans of Sumo. Great collection, it took a lot of homework & guts to pull the triggers, as I believe the price tag could be much more higher than normal Sumo. Sometimes I do think such limited edition is kind like addiction... I begin to start to collect limited edition watch but it could more pricey & most of time it became impulse buying decision, it may regretted later on.... (just imo).


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

alexcswong said:


> Wow you are die hard fans of Sumo. Great collection, it took a lot of homework & guts to pull the triggers, as I believe the price tag could be much more higher than normal Sumo. Sometimes I do think such limited edition is kind like addiction... I begin to start to collect limited edition watch but it could more pricey & most of time it became impulse buying decision, it may regretted later on.... (just imo).


Your opinion sir, and very welcome it is. Be blooming boring if we all thought the same.

I understand completely what you're saying. They were indeed costlier than the normal Sumo, as hard as I tried I couldn't get a lot 'off' the White I wasn't that successful, but the Yellow was a bargain which made up for the white.

In comparative terms there are more expensive watches out there that I lust after, but to me they are too expensive, whereas the Sumo's again in comparative terms are a good deal.

Thanks for your reply, always good to get another perspective.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

almost one year ... my own Sumo !!!


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt (Nov 20, 2013)

Has anyone used the current 10% off coupon at Rakuten to purchase a Sumo? If so, which shop did you use? Im very close to pulling the trigger on a Blumo.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

... the best VFM in range under 500 euro ... SEIKO SUMO!!!!


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

Just installed the black strap supplied by Seiko, still not sure about it, but beats the hell out of the original SS one.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Eleuthera said:


> Just installed the black strap supplied by Seiko, still not sure about it, but beats the hell out of the original SS one.
> 
> View attachment 4221354


To be honest I don't think it suits. No offence. The white Dial is stunning though. It's definitely on my list.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

NATO green ISO, I like how it compliments the hue of the lume. I couldn't find a picture anywhere with this combo before pulling the trigger. No regrets...









Opinions?

Time is an invention...


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

joey79 said:


> To be honest I don't think it suits. No offence. The white Dial is stunning though. It's definitely on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


+1

... it is not working!!!


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Just picked up my Blumo this morning. Glad to be part of a hallowed community!









[Pictured on Jack Foster's custom horween strap]


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

joey79 said:


> To be honest I don't think it suits. No offence. The white Dial is stunning though. It's definitely on my list.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No offence taken joey, I'm still not sure either. I was thinking of a B & W Nato, what do you think?


----------



## ukfirebird (Dec 29, 2013)

Weisoseis said:


> NATO green ISO, I like how it compliments the hue of the lume. I couldn't find a picture anywhere with this combo before pulling the trigger. No regrets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


that doesnt work for me, i dont thing the colours compliment each, but it would be boring if we all thought the same.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

These days I am trying my sumo on a dark blue isofrane &#8230; the huge gap bother me &#8230; is not work &#8230; I do not like this watch on rubber strap !!!!


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

ukfirebird said:


> that doesnt work for me, i dont thing the colours compliment each, but it would be boring if we all thought the same.











Lol, yes, very well said. I live in south Florida, it represents the land, and the sea. My tropical combo.

Be well.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

IMO the Sumo, with its 20mm lug only looks good on bracelet, anything else makes it more obvious the small lug size in an awkward way..


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Juanjo_NY said:


> IMO the Sumo, with its 20mm lug only looks good on bracelet, anything else makes it more obvious the small lug size in an awkward way..


I would agree with this. However, my preference is still Harold's bracelets with 20mm end links and 22mm throughout


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

Eleuthera said:


> No offence taken joey, I'm still not sure either. I was thinking of a B & W Nato, what do you think?


Like most thing watches, impossible to tell until you actually change the strap etc. In theory sounds ok but I would probably stick to a solid colour. I think that nice white dial provides enough colour without needing a multi coloured strap. Again just my opinion. At the end of the day, for the strap that you enjoy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I don't know why I keep coming back to this thread! I really want a blumo but keep telling myself it will wear too large. I have a tuna but of course it is lugless. It's hard to resist with the yen in the tank.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

fjblair said:


> I don't know why I keep coming back to this thread! I really want a blumo but keep telling myself it will wear too large. I have a tuna but of course it is lugless. It's hard to resist with the yen in the tank.












This is why you keep coming back... Hehe.

Time is an invention...


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

fjblair said:


> I don't know why I keep coming back to this thread! I really want a blumo but keep telling myself it will wear too large. I have a tuna but of course it is lugless. It's hard to resist with the yen in the tank.












Or is it, dat blu? Just teasing. It took me a while before i gave in.

Time is an invention...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, I too have been coming back and regret selling both of my Sumo's. I'm going to pick up another Blumo and do a few mods to it. Looking forward to being back in the Sumo club.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Had the Blumo for slightly over 2 days now, and timekeeping is less than a second slower than the atomic clock. This is scary! Last time I had the 6R15 it was on the SARB065 earlier this year but it wasn't this sharp...


----------



## bradgsanford (Feb 22, 2015)

Like a lot of us (I assume), an MM300 is on our wish list. I've been dreaming about one for a while but never had the dough or the guts to get one. I have to say, ever since I put an MM300 rubber strap on my Sumo, my MM300 lust has lessened a considerable amount. I think this bracelet makes the Sumo damn near perfect. The gap is not near as bad as people think. I'm in love with this watch all over again.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

bradgsanford said:


> Like a lot of us (I assume), an MM300 is on our wish list. I've been dreaming about one for a while but never had the dough or the guts to get one. I have to say, ever since I put an MM300 rubber strap on my Sumo, my MM300 lust has lessened a considerable amount. I think this bracelet makes the Sumo damn near perfect. The gap is not near as bad as people think. I'm in love with this watch all over again.
> 
> View attachment 4248370


As much I do love my MM300 I do miss my Sumo. It's a great watch and it sits lower and flatter than the MM300. I will probably pick up a Blumo again. I think they can co-exist in the same collection.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I have an MM300 and can say this without hesitation... The Sumo is right there with it, IMO. It's unique in its own way all together.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

I have so much miss-feeling about my Blumo.. I love it in pictures, I think it looks fantastic.. But I dislike how big it is, not that I have an small wrist, 7 1/4", but I think I like 38/40mm watches a lot more.. for that reason I can't fully appreciate the Blumo :/ On the other hand I know what a fantastic watch it is!!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Just arrived from Japan. Sumo time!!!


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

jkpa said:


> Just arrived from Japan. Sumo time!!!


Looks awesome; it will look even better when it recovers from jet lag.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Question(s)... I'm doing a totally different direction with this next Sumo. Anyone know if any dial that will fit a 007 will fit a Sumo as well? Same for hand sets? What about bezels and bezel inserts?

Oh, and what about chapter rings?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> Question(s)... I'm doing a totally different direction with this next Sumo. Anyone know if any dial that will fit a 007 will fit a Sumo as well? Same for hand sets? What about bezels and bezel inserts?
> 
> Oh, and what about chapter rings?


No one?


----------



## Everdying (May 4, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> No one?


AFAIK.
dial yes, but the feet under the dial will probably need to be removed and the dial put in place with glue / tape.
hands yes. 
bezel insert no, this should be obvious just by looking at its shape and width.
chapter ring, not sure.

just wondering, isnt it better to just buy a skx007 to do what u want to do?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Everdying said:


> AFAIK.
> dial yes, but the feet under the dial will probably need to be removed and the dial put in place with glue / tape.
> hands yes.
> bezel insert no, this should be obvious just by looking at its shape and width.
> ...


Thanks for the info. Well, I like the larger size of the Sumo, as well as the movement. And to be honest, I just wanted to try something different.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

If someone could answer the chapter ring question, I will be good to go. Just need to know if chapter rings for a 007 will fit the Sumo?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

ViperGuy said:


> If someone could answer the chapter ring question, I will be good to go. Just need to know if chapter rings for a 007 will fit the Sumo?


Figured it out. No need for everyone to scramble to help. LOL

This Blumo is gonna look good!


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

The dial doesn't need to have the feet cutted, both have the crown @ 3:45.
Hands are swappable, impossible with bezels, inserts and chapter ring.

The most important thing: remember the 6R has only date, you need to add the day wheel to fill the day/date dial window


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

So you put an inferior dial and hands on the Sumo?


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

fjblair said:


> So you put an inferior dial and hands on the Sumo?


LOL. Inferior? Please. Just because YOU think so? That's one hell of an iconic dial right there. I personally think his modded Sumo looks great.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

LeeMorgan said:


> The dial doesn't need to have the feet cutted, both have the crown @ 3:45.
> Hands are swappable, impossible with bezels, inserts and chapter ring.
> 
> The most important thing: remember the 6R has only date, you need to add the day wheel to fill the day/date dial window
> ...


Thanks for the info. I won't be putting a dial on that needs a day wheel, but still good info for everyone to remember if they're doing a mod that would need one.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

Juanjo_NY said:


> I have so much miss-feeling about my Blumo.. I love it in pictures, I think it looks fantastic.. But I dislike how big it is, not that I have an small wrist, 7 1/4", but I think I like 38/40mm watches a lot more.. for that reason I can't fully appreciate the Blumo :/ On the other hand I know what a fantastic watch it is!!


It's funny you should say that, because I love my Blumo and don't know if I would part with it, but I rarely wear it because of my small wrists  And if you find it big on 7 1/4", imagine mine which are about 6.5"!


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Love this watch!! Problem is... Don't want to take it off. It's amazing.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

fjblair said:


> So you put an inferior dial and hands on the Sumo?


I didn't mean it as an insult, sorry. Yes it is iconic but the detail of the hands and dial is inferior.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

fjblair said:


> I didn't mean it as an insult, sorry. Yes it is iconic but the detail of the hands and dial is inferior.


I can agree with that in terms of the Sumo hands and dial having more detail. I never did like the stock 007 hands. IMO, they just dont fit the watch; looks wise that is.


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Trying it out off the bracelet. May stick with this for a few weeks.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Sumo guys/gals, I need honest opinions on this, please. I'm having a really difficult time choosing a dial and hands to do on my Sumo build.


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)




----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

ViperGuy said:


> Sumo guys/gals, I need honest opinions on this, please. I'm having a really difficult time choosing a dial and hands to do on my Sumo build.


I am all about modding...except for the Sumo.

I would (will) change the crystal to domed sapphire. And I can see how some folks may not like the "cartoonish" bezel insert (I like it).

But the face and hands are perfect as is.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

dZeak said:


> I am all about modding...except for the Sumo.
> 
> I would (will) change the crystal to domed sapphire. And I can see how some folks may not like the "cartoonish" bezel insert (I like it).
> 
> But the face and hands are perfect as is.


This will be my 3rd Sumo, so I'm just looking to change it up and try something different and fun with it.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt (Nov 20, 2013)

My Blumo is on U.S. soil....hopefully Tuesday is my day.


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Modding a sumo throws away its resale value.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

William Ayin said:


> Modding a sumo throws away its resale value.


You sir are incorrect. A Sumo with a fitted sapphire for example will almost never have an adverse effect on resale.

A tasteful mod will almost never affect resale, especially on a modern Seiko


----------



## William Ayin (Apr 1, 2015)

Let me rephrase what i said.To me, modding a sumo throws away it's resale value.I apologize for the miscommunication.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

William Ayin said:


> Let me rephrase what i said.To me, modding a sumo throws away it's resale value.I apologize for the miscommunication.


No harm. Different strokes


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

I love looking at my Blumo. The Endmill is a nice bracelet, too. Between the stock, this one and the Yobokies Anvil, I can get many different looks for it that all work well.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

William Ayin said:


> Modding a sumo throws away its resale value.


I'm not worried about resale value in the least. It's like buying cars. I don't buy my cars to mod for someone else. I only care about the car and mods making ME happy. There's a risk with modding things, and I'm willing to take it on things I like. Again, not personally worried about resale value.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Well, after much back-and-forth, I've finally decided on a look. Will be about a month until it completed since I have to wait for parts from Dagaz. I like Jake and his company, but I also hate that he doesn't offer EMS shipping. 

Going to send it over to CrappySurfer for the work on this one too. 

Oh well. It should look good when it's finally done.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)

Blumo and Blurango today!! Great watch all the way. Wouldn't change anything about it.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile but I got my Sumo back from Jay and thought I would update. Jay did an excellent job bead blasting the watch and bracelet. I had him leave the case back, I really like the contrast it created. Here are some quick iPhone shots and the list of modifications.

Yobokies PO bezel insert
Yobokies sapphire crystal
Yobokies black date wheel
Yobokies chapter ring blasted by Jay
Strapcode endmill bracelet
MM300 clasp


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile but I got my Sumo back from Jay and thought I would update. Jay did an excellent job bead blasting the watch and bracelet. I had him leave the case back, I really like the contrast it created. Here are some quick iPhone shots and the list of modifications.
> 
> Yobokies PO bezel insert
> Yobokies sapphire crystal
> ...


A great example of a very nicely done Sumo mod. Cheers


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> A great example of a very nicely done Sumo mod. Cheers


Thank you sir.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> You sir are incorrect. A Sumo with a fitted sapphire for example will almost never have an adverse effect on resale.
> 
> A tasteful mod will almost never affect resale, especially on a modern Seiko


I agree R. Palace. One should never expect to get on resale what they have invested in a modded watch but I wouldn't say modding kills the value. You could actually increase the value with the right modification. I could have bought two new Sumos from Rakuten for what I have invested in this one. But I didn't want two new Sumos, I wanted the one I modded. That's what makes this hobby so fun, and why we are all so different.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile but I got my Sumo back from Jay and thought I would update. Jay did an excellent job bead blasting the watch and bracelet. I had him leave the case back, I really like the contrast it created. Here are some quick iPhone shots and the list of modifications.
> 
> Yobokies PO bezel insert
> Yobokies sapphire crystal
> ...


How long did the bead blasting process take? Basically how long did the all of the mods take? I really like it! Moar pics!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

pizza_nightmare said:


> How long did the bead blasting process take? Basically how long did the all of the mods take? I really like it! Moar pics!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man. The bead blasting took about 12 weeks I think. I started buying parts in December 2014. I will post some more pics tomorrow.


----------



## DirkLerxstPratt (Nov 20, 2013)

Landed last night but I didn't have a chance to size it until today. It's a stunner. Should have bought this a while ago.


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

I have to admit that right now I'm eating a big slice of humble pie. Always looked at Swiss and German pieces and never gave Seiko's a single thought. Bought this Sumo on an impulse after reading so many threads on WUS. I liked it so much I bought a Blumo (incoming) to go with it !! I think they are exceptional in all ways. 









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

Finally joined the Band . my NEW Orange Sumo with a Kinetic Strap . Love it. Might have to get a Blue one to keep this company ............... Got this New In Box from Watchhubs. Think there is one left .......


----------



## westernbottles (Oct 31, 2011)

And the Lume as Always is Awesome on a Seiko .


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Sumo at ice cream counter, bad combination... Later sumo size...


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Great pics, everyone. Looking forward to my Sumo build being completed. Having a custom strap made for it as well.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile but I got my Sumo back from Jay and thought I would update. Jay did an excellent job bead blasting the watch and bracelet. I had him leave the case back, I really like the contrast it created. Here are some quick iPhone shots and the list of modifications.
> 
> Yobokies PO bezel insert
> Yobokies sapphire crystal
> ...


Nicely done! It give Sumo nice new look. Can you share how much you did this mod?


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

alexcswong said:


> Nicely done! It give Sumo nice new look. Can you share how much you did this mod?


Thanks. You could buy two brand new Sumos with a whole bunch of new straps for what I have invested in this one. But, it is one of a kind and I like that about it.


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

Buellrider said:


> Thanks. You could buy two brand new Sumos with a whole bunch of new straps for what I have invested in this one. But, it is one of a kind and I like that about it.


Yes right. Most important is its unique after modded & it's your like.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


>


I'd be interested to see how that looks on the wrist. Looks similar to the jubilee?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

joey79 said:


> I'd be interested to see how that looks on the wrist. Looks similar to the jubilee?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk












I can see the slight similarity to the jubilee you mention


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Hey R. Palace, is that the Dagaz domed crystal? I almost went with that on my Sumo but got the flatter one from Yobokies instead just because I was ordering other parts from him. Yours makes me wish I would have got it from Dagaz.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Buellrider said:


> Hey R. Palace, is that the Dagaz domed crystal? I almost went with that on my Sumo but got the flatter one from Yobokies instead just because I was ordering other parts from him. Yours makes me wish I would have got it from Dagaz.


Yes sir it is the Dagaz crystal.

After acquiring my Citizen Orca years ago before my Sumo I fell in love with domed crystals. At the time only Jake and Harold were making sapphires for the Sumo (still just them?) so naturally I went with the higher dome.

Quite the opposite with my Tuna. The stock Hardlex has more dome than any aftermarket sapphire and it is because of that that I've chosen to leave it as is.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

R.Palace said:


> I can see the slight similarity to the jubilee you mention


Thank you for the wrist shot. I think it looks great. The ends links seem the fit very well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

joey79 said:


> Thank you for the wrist shot. I think it looks great. The ends links seem the fit very well.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made them fit 

There are no aftermarket bracelet options for the Sumo that have a perfect fit. Just the nature of hollow end links and what some people claim to be "different Sumo cases"


----------



## BDIC (Jan 6, 2014)

Since I posted the sumo, this guy got jealous so-









Sent from my blah blah blah.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Just received a pic of the custom strap I had made by a strap maker in Greece. This is for my Sumo build.  What does everyone think?


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

More importantly, what do YOU think?


----------



## Juanjo_NY (Nov 16, 2014)

looks blue.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

HelmetHead said:


> More importantly, what do YOU think?


Love it! It will go really well with what I have planned for the rest of it.



Juanjo_NY said:


> looks blue.


Actually, its RED! Bright RED! Hahaha!! Seriously though, this blue will go well with the overall look. Will post pics of the watch once everything is completed.


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> I can see the slight similarity to the jubilee you mention


Perfect look of your BoR bracelet, is it from Yobokies? Was it hard to fit endlinks? 
I saw Dooble Domed glasses on ebay made special for Sumo.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

Shmurge said:


> Perfect look of your BoR bracelet, is it from Yobokies? Was it hard to fit endlinks?


Yes and yes


----------



## ZahyMatar (Dec 31, 2014)

JDM Seiko and a JDM Toyota Land Cruiser. This was taken in Okinawa, Japan.










Sent from my OnePlus One


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)




----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

Is it blasted?

where can i grt this bezel? Loved it!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

LuisR said:


> Is it blasted?
> 
> where can i grt this bezel? Loved it!


Hope Buell doesn't mind me answering.

He had it blasted, he can fill you in on the details or you can look a few pages back. And the bezel is a Yobokies small font bezel


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Hope Buell doesn't mind me answering.
> 
> He had it blasted, he can fill you in on the details or you can look a few pages back. And the bezel is a Yobokies small font bezel


Actually, its a PO bezel insert, but you're correct on where it is from; Yobokies. You will have to specify to Harold that you want the PO Sumo insert, as this one is made specifically for the Sumo.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

ViperGuy said:


> Actually, the bezel is a PO bezel insert for the Sumo, but you're correct on where it is from; Yobokies.


Yes sir you're right. My bad. Saw the small font and didn't pay too close attention


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

R.Palace said:


> Yes sir you're right. My bad. Saw the small font and didn't pay too close attention


No worries.


----------



## Buellrider (Mar 31, 2014)

Thanks Luis. Yes, it is blasted as R.Palace stated and the Planet Ocean bezel insert is from Yobokies as Viper said. I think subduing the case really showcases the dial and hands.



LuisR said:


> Is it blasted?
> 
> where can i grt this bezel? Loved it!


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

I finally ordered the SBDC003 from Higuchi and it arrived Monday. It looks great and my concerns over size were unfounded, it fits just fine on my 6.75+ wrist. It is an impressive watch!


----------



## robford2014 (Sep 26, 2014)

Truly are great watch. Took it for a swim on the 2nd day i had it. Love the way the bezel sinks into the casing.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Mine just came in!


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

one more:


----------



## Millbarge (Apr 3, 2014)

southwade said:


> one more:


Sumo meets Wookie


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I've been waiting a long time for the Sumo and finally got one for my birthday.

I had a Strapcode Oyster waiting for it, and immediately had the crystal replaced with domed sapphire. It is not perfect, but with these upgrades this watch looks way, way more expensive than it is.

Although 44mm, it doesn't seem large to me - i.e., it wears smaller than it is (as others have said). And with the exception of once and a while remembering all the internet hate about the 20mm lugs, I don't otherwise notice.

However, my chapter ring and indices are misaligned - which really is inexcusable. And although the bezel is elegant looking, I think it needs a bit more aggressive texturing to be functional (too slippery even when dry).









The polished indices are spectacular with the sapphire crystal.









I agree with what others have said: pictures generally don't it justice. Except that I have seen some truly spectacular pics of it on the web - and that is pretty much how it looks most of the time in person.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

dZeak said:


> I've been waiting a long time for the Sumo and finally got one for my birthday.
> 
> I had a Strapcode Oyster waiting for it, and immediately had the crystal replaced with domed sapphire. It is not perfect, but with these upgrades this watch looks way, way more expensive than it is.
> 
> ...


Looks great! I have a blue one on the way.


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

My last pictures definitely did NOT do the Sumo justice (well, maybe the sapphire wasn't so bad).

These are a bit better.





















One interesting design feature that I noticed, and have never seen referenced, is how the caseback "flows" into the bezel. The bezel has an inward slope that I assumed was random, but if you look from the side you can see that it matches up with the angle of the caseback. Another nice touch. The Seiko folks put some real thought into this watch.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

I'm not sure I can tell the difference in sapphire vs hardlex (FWIW my Sumo's crystal is scratched)...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchOutChicago (Oct 28, 2013)

Sumo may be next on the list. Some of these pictures have me drooling!


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

pizza_nightmare said:


> I'm not sure I can tell the difference in sapphire vs hardlex (FWIW my Sumo's crystal is scratched)...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Aesthetically, at least on the Sumo, the aftermarket sapphire crystals are domed rather than the stock flat Hardlex.

Hardlex is easier to scratch but more difficult to crack and sapphire is easier to crack but more difficult to scratch. I don't necessarily think one is better than the other, really depends on how you plan on using the watch.

Because the Sumo is a dive watch, the Hardlex makes more sense in the case of a diver hitting the watch against any thing and still being able to have a functioning watch. Sapphire wouldn't hold up as well.

I changed mine to sapphire just because I liked the look better, no functional purpose for doing so.










Black Sumo but the blue coating on the sapphire crystal make it reflect differently - depends on the angle


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I just joined the club.




























This is the first watch I have strapped on my wrist and actually said "wow" aloud and knew it was a keeper from the get go without question.


----------



## The Seiko Sumo (Jul 18, 2015)

Not the best place to ask. But, is it normal having the same watch in 3 different colours?

I already have the Black and Blue one, and not that hot on the Orange though.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

The Seiko Sumo said:


> Not the best place to ask. But, is it normal having the same watch in 3 different colours?
> 
> I already have the Black and Blue one, and not that hot on the Orange though.


It's your money, buy what you want


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

The Seiko Sumo said:


> Not the best place to ask. But, is it normal having the same watch in 3 different colours?
> 
> I already have the Black and Blue one, and not that hot on the Orange though.


To go along with your new user name, they would go perfect, and besides, who are we to judge, 

Time is an invention...


----------



## DokDoom (Apr 8, 2015)

I clicked on this thread out of idle curiosity. Big mistake - I now want a Sumo. 

Or a Blumo. 

Either. I don't care. I want one.


----------



## c0sin (Jan 2, 2013)

DokDoom said:


> I clicked on this thread out of idle curiosity. Big mistake - I now want a Sumo.
> 
> Or a Blumo.
> 
> Either. I don't care. I want one.


Or two.... Just saying


----------



## alexcswong (Jan 18, 2015)

DokDoom said:


> I clicked on this thread out of idle curiosity. Big mistake - I now want a Sumo.
> 
> Or a Blumo.
> 
> Either. I don't care. I want one.


It's common mistake. Next Try click Grand Seiko.... Thread


----------



## DokDoom (Apr 8, 2015)

already been bitten by the GS bug Alex......that Snowlflake is almost certainly my next major watch purchase...



alexcswong said:


> It's common mistake. Next Try click Grand Seiko.... Thread


----------



## NS1 (May 12, 2015)

Sumo on vacation:


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Put a new lil bezel insert on her earlier








Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Blumo - just received and sized after work today:


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi guys,

Looking like i may have my good wives blessing to go ahead on a blumo, if it stays tucked away for a while till my birthday. Seems reasonable. I want to jump soon before the Canadian Dollar drops further or the Yen rebounds.

What i was hoping for was a little advice on ordering, especially to Canada. I have done some research and these are my current best options as i see them:

Rakuten-Seiko 3s -$365USD not sure about shipping
Chino - $399USD free shipping
Amazon.com - multiple sources around $400
Seiya- $419USD free shipping
Amazon.ca(canada) - $448 USD / $584CAD free shipping, no duties
Misc Used on the forum

I think id prefer new especially as the used prices on the forum aren't really lower than these surprisingly. I would also like to save as much as possible and grab a strap code end mill to go with it.

At this point i would lean towards the Rakuten Seiko 3s as they are the cheapest and seem to have a good rep around here. Anyone know if there is additional shipping?Or an approximate cost? Any canadians know if any of the non-amazon.ca options are likely to escape customs duties?

Thanks for the help and all wisdom and pictures shared so far in this thread.


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

bwperdue said:


> Blumo - just received and sized after work today:


Congrats! I took delivery of a Blumo last week. One hefty watch!


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking like i may have my good wives blessing to go ahead on a blumo, if it stays tucked away for a while till my birthday. Seems reasonable. I want to jump soon before the Canadian Dollar drops further or the Yen rebounds.
> 
> ...


Chino is the only one on your list that will give you full international warranty. Just keep that in mind. Seiya will give you Japan-only warranty. Amazon gives you third-party warranty. And everyone else is gray market.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sounds like chino is probably the best bet then. Likely worth the extra money?
Shall I assume they are pretty easy to work with?
Anyone know if I am likely to get dinged for customs with them? I assume so, doesn't appear much gets past canada customs. 

Thanks for the advice and any more to come. Wish I had pictures to contribute but all the ones I have are borrowed still!


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

dZeak said:


> My last pictures definitely did NOT do the Sumo justice (well, maybe the sapphire wasn't so bad).
> 
> One interesting design feature that I noticed, and have never seen referenced, is how the caseback "flows" into the bezel. The bezel has an inward slope that I assumed was random, but if you look from the side you can see that it matches up with the angle of the caseback. Another nice touch. The Seiko folks put some real thought into this watch.
> 
> View attachment 4677618


That's my favorite feature on the Sumo

Kind of reminds me of this too


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Hey guys, I need some opinions on this combo. It's a Micah rolled canvas.








Be well.

Time is an invention...


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Anyone who rocks the SBDC027 anniversary "Sumo" on the wrist?


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

Weisoseis said:


> Hey guys, I need some opinions on this combo. It's a Micah rolled canvas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like it. It's somewhat refreshing to see something more organic in a band. What type of latch does it have?


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

HelmetHead said:


> I like it. It's somewhat refreshing to see something more organic in a band. What type of latch does it have?


Thank you, I have a screw in thumbnail buckle on it. I hadn't thought about it that way. I appreciate your opinion Ty.

Time is an invention...


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

Inq said:


>


Without the sand and waves in this photo that watch would look absurd, however, as it stands... I think it couldn't look more appropriate; expect maybe if it was safety orange.

I may have to pick one up for beach days with my "Blumo."


----------



## Inq (Apr 19, 2008)

The strap is a Squale/BC rubber, also comes in orange and blue. It's very comfortable and fits the Sumo perfectly, the original springbars need to be replaced though.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

My Sumo is still dead accurate within a second since I got it three friggin weeks ago!

I check it everyday against The Official NIST US Time:

I love this thing!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Nice!


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

southwade said:


> My Sumo is still dead accurate within a second since I got it three friggin weeks ago!
> 
> I check it everyday against The Official NIST US Time:
> 
> I love this thing!


That is quite impressive, lucky boy.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

http://i.imgur.com/CicPZhF.jpg


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*I'm Back and Blue...*


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

New modified Blumo with replaced bezel, sapphire and marine master 300 hands. The sumo is a super high quality watch for the money.


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)




----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

I have had my Seiko Blumo for almost one year - and I still love it! The Sumo is an awesome watch for the money. It is great looking, feels great and keeps excellent time! While I usually wear it on the stock bracelet - I just purchased a Dagaz strap for it - and like the look and feel of it. Always good to have options! 
I think the watch looks great on a NATO strap also - but with the watch being pretty heavy - I don't feel that the NATO gives it the right support and balance. The Dagaz strap really offers the right support.


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

I finally understand why the Seiko designers used a 20mm bracelet on the Sumo. The reason is because the Sumo was never meant to be a "diver" tool watch. It's really not a diver watch at all. It's a desk diver. It doesn't have a diver case. It has a super sized oyster case. That type of case would look strange if it had a larger width bracelet. That type of oyster case was never meant to be that large and a larger width bracelet would have only exemplified that fact. I have to hand it to Seiko, they are some of the best designers in the world.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

johnj said:


> I finally understand why the Seiko designers used a 20mm bracelet on the Sumo. The reason is because the Sumo was never meant to be a "diver" tool watch. It's really not a diver watch at all. It's a desk diver. It doesn't have a diver case. It has a super sized oyster case. That type of case would look strange if it had a larger width bracelet. That type of oyster case was never meant to be that large and a larger width bracelet would have only exemplified that fact. I have to hand it to Seiko, they are some of the best designers in the world.


Ummm.... OK. The only thing that might make the Sumo not as diver like is the recessed bezel but even that should be pretty easy to grip and turn.

I'd also say maybe 10 percent of Seiko designers are great. Have you seen most of their collection? Very ugly.

If I'd have to guess why a 20mm lug width I'd say it has to do with accentuating the case and to harken back to earlier divers like the 6105


----------



## johnj (Apr 13, 2006)

liwang22 said:


> If I'd have to guess why a 20mm lug width I'd say it has to do with accentuating the case and to harken back to earlier divers like the 6105


No, the 6105 is a very traditional dive case and its descendants are the SKX007/9. The Sumo is not a dive case at all. It is Seiko's attempt to bring the dive watch genre uptown. It's as if Seiko designers challenged themselves to see how beautiful and sophisticated they could make the dive tool watch genre. I think they did a great job at doing this. No other watch maker has anything quite like it. I disagree about most of Seiko line being ugly. It seems to me that every model Seiko makes is a spot on execution of the design they were going for. I also think that no other watchmaker beats Seiko for the price/quality ratio.


----------



## liwang22 (Sep 13, 2012)

I get your point. I think we are talking about different things.

That said, I think you haven't seen the Seikos they sell at the local mall recently. Those Astron GPS watches aren't exactly lookers either.

But definitely the Sumo is one of my favorites. Quirky and unique with a lot of character.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

squash master said:


> I have had my Seiko Blumo for almost one year - and I still love it! The Sumo is an awesome watch for the money. It is great looking, feels great and keeps excellent time! While I usually wear it on the stock bracelet - I just purchased a Dagaz strap for it - and like the look and feel of it. Always good to have options!
> I think the watch looks great on a NATO strap also - but with the watch being pretty heavy - I don't feel that the NATO gives it the right support and balance. The Dagaz strap really offers the right support.


I'm only judging by the photos, whilst the strap looks great I can't help but feeling it looks a little narrow for size of the sumo head. It could be the photo. I am wearing the bracelet now and does not look as narrow. Only an observation, things do tend to look a little different in photos.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just about to grab a blumo and end mill. 
Need some lume shots to push me over the edge...any enablers out there?
I love a good strong lume and often am disappointed with a new watch. My current lume champ is armida a2 with bgw9 but I hope a sumo could top that. 

Thanks team!


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Just about to grab a blumo and end mill.
> Need some lume shots to push me over the edge...any enablers out there?
> I love a good strong lume and often am disappointed with a new watch. My current lume champ is armida a2 with bgw9 but I hope a sumo could top that.
> 
> Thanks team!


About 30 seconds outdoors. This isn't even the strongest it gets.


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Just about to grab a blumo and end mill.
> Need some lume shots to push me over the edge...any enablers out there?
> I love a good strong lume and often am disappointed with a new watch. My current lume champ is armida a2 with bgw9 but I hope a sumo could top that.
> 
> Thanks team!


I shared some via PM, but I guess these will be useful here, too. The Sumo has awesome lume.



















On a more sorrowful note, I've somehow managed to chip my crystal. I don't remember any knocks, but here it is.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

jdto said:


> I shared some via PM, but I guess these will be useful here, too. The Sumo has awesome lume.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel your pain. I hate when that happens. If you get any more knocks you can always replace it with a sapphire.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

joey79 said:


> I feel your pain. I hate when that happens. If you get any more knocks you can always replace it with a sapphire. Small consolation.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks guys. 
Ordered from chino yesterday morning and had tracking by last night late. 
However the deal on this one was that I have to wait till my birthday to open it...in November!
I ordered now because I worry that the Canadian dollar will continue to drop and/or the yen will rise, so the value seemed good now. It will be interesting to see that if sumos go back up around $600usd if people will still think they are as great a value around $400 usd. 
My next mission is an aftermarket bracelet. Thinking of endmill but the yobokies anvil is also tempting. Anyone know a recent cost on the anvil? How are the hollow end links? I also like the smaller (though not branded) clasp on the endmill. 
Thanks enablers! I hope my patience can hold!


----------



## MarkND (Nov 18, 2010)

My Sumo saw some action on the water this evening. OK, it wasn't scuba diving, or even swimming (though swimming could happen at any time if I step in a hole). But I do have to reach my hand in the water to land the fish. Good thing for its 200m rating! Never know when I'll need it, but it's good to know it's there when I need it.

A little smallmouth bass fly fishing action on the Mississippi River in central Minnesota.

Mark


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Bleonard (Aug 30, 2013)

Really enjoying my Sumos. Just got the mod back from Jack at IWW yesterday.










Sent from my XT1080 using Tapatalk


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

I love mine 

Seiko Sumo by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_3209.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## sptfire10 (May 23, 2014)

After months of following this thread, I finally caved. Struggled alot with the size question but with free returns I couldn't resist. Black sumo on the way!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well my blumo arrived in record time from chino. The good news (for fellow Canadians) was 0 fees. No tax. No duty. Wow. First time that has happened on anything. The real value was clearly displayed on the box too. 
That was the good news...now I have to wait till my birthday in November before opening it (fair deal with my excellent wife). 
In the meantime I am hunting an aftermarket bracelet combo. My dilemma is that I like the 5 link design of the anvil and super engineer 1 (not 2) and the custom solid end links of the super engineer 2. I don't think I can combine the two together from looking at pics. I may just happily settle for the Endmill unless I can solve that problem.

I think I will also pick up a yobokies sapphire to have as back up for the day I scratch my stock hard lex bad enough to bother me (not hard with all the other sapphire crystals I have now)

Super engineer 2















Super engineer 1















Yobokies anvil








Endmill


----------



## jdto (Dec 26, 2013)

boatswain said:


> Well my blumo arrived in record time from chino. The good news (for fellow Canadians) was 0 fees. No tax. No duty. Wow. First time that has happened on anything. The real value was clearly displayed on the box too.
> That was the good news...now I have to wait till my birthday in November before opening it (fair deal with my excellent wife).
> In the meantime I am hunting an aftermarket bracelet combo. My dilemma is that I like the 5 link design of the anvil and super engineer 1 (not 2) and the custom solid end links of the super engineer 2. I don't think I can combine the two together from looking at pics. I may just happily settle for the Endmill unless I can solve that problem.


Congrats on the Blumo. It's a great watch. I have the Yobokies Anvil and the Endmill. For whatever reason, but required a bit of fiddling on my part to get the endlinks to fit. The Endmill required quite a bit of filing and the Anvil was a royal pain in the butt to fit the first time. But both look pretty nice and I don't think you can go wrong with either. Also, don't discount the stock bracelet. It's also very nice. I have rotated the three in the past, for when I've been in the mood for a change.


----------



## meoramri (Aug 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

Since switching the bezel I think it looks better than ever on the stock bracelet. However it gives it a look where it doesn't go as well on a MM waffle as it did before. That's a bit of a disappointment for me because that's what I preferred it on.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well...decided it was best to inspect the package even if I still need to delay until my November birthday to truly enjoy the watch. In case there's anything wrong with it I didn't want to have to try and return it in three months on my birthday. After getting past some minimal packaging and a lovely postcard there is a white prospex paper box and a black hard box. At first I thought they sent me a black version but I was delighted to see just how rich and deep the blue really is, just as I hoped. Definitely not big, I would say it really looks and feels like a 42 mm. Loved the bezel texture, moe matte than it usually appears in pictures. Comparing it to my Armida a2 they "seem" very similar in size. I'm happy to say everything seems to work well, bezel, Crown and movement. Started up reassuringly with a quick shake. Chapter ring is close enough. I think the end link fit in person makes me still want an endmilI. gave it a wind and will let it run in the box for 24 hours just to make sure that movement is more or less within specifications. Got my fingers crossed as I have been lucky with my autos accuracy thus far. Then back in the box it'll go till my birthday. ..sigh. 
Bottom line is I was very impressed. My wife made me pack it away though so more thoughts and reviews will have to wait.

Quick pics


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

I don't know...I think you may need to double-check that the lume works



Congrats!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

I am about to to order one and had a good previous experience with an SKX009 from 3s Seiko on Rakuten. For the SBDC003, they show it includes a 1-year manufacturer warranty. I have read that Chino offers an international warranty. If you ordered from Chino, did you get the warranty certificate showing it was sold by an official dealer and is actual international warranty like they show on their website?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Northlander 
I had a quick look yesterday and I think I saw a signed and dated warranty card with my sbdc003 from chino. 
I'll double check it when I get home in a couple hours to make sure it all looks in order and report back. 
The international warranty is why I decided to spend $30 than seiko 3s. 
For me it's worth the peace of mind.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yup. Properly filled out "seiko worldwide warranty" card and booklet from chino as shown on their site was with the watch. Also it seems to run well (in the box at least) +5 sec/12 hrs dial up and +2 sec/12 hrs crown up. I am optimistic it will be ok on wrist though it's hard to tell from 2 short tests in only 2 static positions. 
So back in the box and hidden away...drat
On to the bracelet dilemma now...


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

Thanks for checking boatswain. I don't think I could stand having a watch in the house that I can't wear..


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

No problem. Happy to help. 
I think I'm the same. The coverage is worth it especially buying sight unseen in case something is wrong. 
Chino was excellent and easy even responding to a couple follow up emails.


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Blumo says Hello









Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

barto said:


> Blumo says Hello
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice bracelet and the end link looks perfect!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

joey79 said:


> Nice bracelet and the end link looks perfect!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks! I bought the watch with this bracelet, it has a seiko clasp, will post pics when I have the watch with me. End links are not solid, but they don' t move at all

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sptfire10 (May 23, 2014)

Black Sumo finally arrived today! 

For what it's worth, my first impressions. 

The fit and finish are great! This watch looks even better in person and the crown is butter-smooth. 
Bezel action is tight and exact. 
It wears smaller than I would have ever believed, the curved lugs definitely help - but still seems pretty large on my 6.75" wrist and that might be a deal breaker. Largest watch I have now is 39mm. Will be a tough decision for sure.
It's got some heft to it. 
Strap always seems so narrow in the photos. Surprisingly, it doesn't really look that small when on the wrist. 

Overall, extremely impressed, surprised and as good as all the comments on the thread led me to believe.


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

So happy and just the right weight and feel! Great lume also!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

I don't have a Sumo (yet) but hopeful will soon! I was wondering if anyone might be able to shed some light on a question I have about the Strapcode bracelets. 
I currently have a Super Engineer Type 2 made to fit the SKX007 and I was wondering if I could try and buy just the Sumo end-links, then attach it to the SKX007 strap. 
Does anyone know if this might be a viable option? I know the SKX007 has a 22mm Lug-width and the Sumo only has a 20, but I thought it might still work.
Thanks


----------



## mav66 (Sep 1, 2008)

Im not sure about Strapcode but I did exactly that with my Yobokies Anvil. I had a 22mm version on my 009, I asked Harold to suppy me with 20mm sumo end links which he did, and it fitted fine. He has also provided me with Anvil end links for my 6105 and 6309. One bracelet that fits four watches.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Just a random photo of my Sumo at the beach.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

barto said:


> Thanks! I bought the watch with this bracelet, it has a seiko clasp, will post pics when I have the watch with me. End links are not solid, but they don' t move at all
> 
> Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


There you go.. I don' t know where the bracelet is from, it came with the watch










Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## barto (Feb 17, 2013)

Enviado desde mi C5303 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Peterolajuwon (Sep 12, 2013)

so i've lost all the spare collars i've had for pins on my less than 24 hour sumo. damn it. have any of yall had issues sizing the bracelet? i thought i got it down before i lost those tiny damned things but apparently not. any tips/advice and where to buy extras?


----------



## ssmith3046 (Jun 21, 2015)

pizza_nightmare said:


> View attachment 5044513
> Just a random photo of my Sumo at the beach.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice, I prefer nato straps on my blumo.


----------



## Weisoseis (Apr 26, 2013)

Just sharing some of my strap options with y'all. Toshi natural shell cordoban, and a Micah American rolled canvas.

Time is an invention...


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

Would someone recommend a spring bar tool to use for this model?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

trufunk said:


> Would someone recommend a spring bar tool to use for this model?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sumo has drilled thru lugs so strap changes are a breeze-- you can do it with a paper clip is so needed. Nothing to it


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

CWBYTYME said:


> Sumo has drilled thru lugs so strap changes are a breeze-- you can do it with a paper clip is so needed. Nothing to it


Hmmm ok I'm gonna try that. Thanks!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

And done!








Not that hard at all I used a small Allen wrench

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well now that i have my blumo (mutually imposed delayed gratification till November with wife still in place) i am turning my attention to the bracelet. I know i want a replacement, for overall aesthetics and comfort. I want a smaller/shorter higher quality clasp and just a different design with more flush end links . I have not surprisingly narrowed it down to the 2 favourites, Strapcode Endmill and Yobokies Anvil.

I like the solid end links, screws and clasp (3 hole pushbutton) of the end mill as well as the over all design. Not sure about the flatter connecting link and how the bracelet flows from the end links. Also concerned if it will look too "bumpy" and thick, i am pretty used to oysters, maybe that is just looking at too many close up pics of the end mill . end mill seems dressier to me, which i don't mind.








I like how the anvil flows from the end links smoothly, but not that they are hollow and don't seem quite as good a fit as the end mill. I think that the 5 link design lends a more toolish look. Not sure what clasp is standard with the anvil.








Id appreciate any insight from people owning one or both. Wrist shots are helpful too. I keep seeming to come back to the end mill just not sure about the end link/bracelet connection and how it looks in person.

Thanks folks


----------



## CWBYTYME (Nov 13, 2012)

I have the Anvil on my blumo and the endmill on my PMMM mod- both are very comfortable and well made. My Anvil does not have solid end pieces but the fit is very snug. I don't think you can go wrong with either one.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

I've owned an SBDC001 for 6 months now, and have worn it the whole time (in rotation with other watches) on the stock bracelet. Today I switched to a new Marine Master 300m Pro rubber strap (P-20DE39AZ).

Hesitated to swap in the MM300m rubber strap for awhile because of the "gap controversy." But actually seeing the strap attached to my watch in person, it's now a non-issue for me. It looks great, and the watch is very light on wrist after removing the heavy steel bracelet. Like it even better than I imagined I would.

First post here, thanks for letting me play!


----------



## muchacho_ (Feb 11, 2012)

banderor, it looks great!

I'm rocking my blue Sumo on dark blue isofrane 

SBDC003 by muchacho86, on Flickr


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

My blumo just landed. I went back and forth with this watch more than any in the last five or six years, mainly because of the lugs / bracelet / strap issues. I can't wear watches on bracelets. I've tried many times, but they're just not for me. I wear a rubber strap on all of my other divers so I was worried about getting a watch that might not work on rubber. Anyway, I eventually decided to risk it and I finally got my hands on the blumo today.

The not so good: The fit of the bracelet to the watch case isn't great. It doesn't really bother me, but it should be better. As someone else said before, it's as though the bracelet was made for another watch. Another issue I have with it is that the clasp on the bracelet doesn't sit right. It's too bulky and sits at a funny angle. Finally, I know lots of people have no problem with the gap when worn with a strap, but for me it just doesn't work. The gap is simply too big so I cannot use a rubber strap with it.

The good: Other than the two bracelet issues mentioned above, I actually like the stock bracelet and I think it looks good (overall) on the watch.

The very good: While it doesn't work on a standard strap, it works beautifully on a zulu. In fact, it's the first watch that I have that really seems to work on a zulu for me. So the bracelet is in the drawer and it's on a black zulu (until a grey and an orange arrive in the next few days).

The excellent: The watch itself is absolutely fantastic. It sits very comfortably and really hugs the wrist making it seem much smaller than its size suggests. The finish of the case, dial, bezel, indices and hands are just ridiculous for a $400 watch. Honestly, just by looking at it, if someone told me it was four times that price, I'd believe them. It is fantastic value for the quality. Even my wife was blown away by the quality.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

CFK-OB said:


> My blumo just landed. I went back and forth with this watch more than any in the last five or six years, mainly because of the lugs / bracelet / strap issues. I can't wear watches on bracelets. I've tried many times, but they're just not for me. I wear a rubber strap on all of my other divers so I was worried about getting a watch that might not work on rubber. Anyway, I eventually decided to risk it and I finally got my hands on the blumo today.
> 
> The not so good: The fit of the bracelet to the watch case isn't great. It doesn't really bother me, but it should be better. As someone else said before, it's as though the bracelet was made for another watch. Another issue I have with it is that the clasp on the bracelet doesn't sit right. It's too bulky and sits at a funny angle. Finally, I know lots of people have no problem with the gap when worn with a strap, but for me it just doesn't work. The gap is simply too big so I cannot use a rubber strap with it.
> 
> ...


Most of us blumo/sumo owners believe there are a few issues regarding the bracelet, lugs etc.

Having said that, I think we can all agree that they are of excellent quality and great looking. Pictures do not do them justice.

For the price you can't go wrong!

Great review and welcome to the club.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MEzz (Jan 22, 2012)

Blumo on an orange strap


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Here's a pic I took last night.

One thing I've noticed since removing the stock metal bracelet and mounting SBDC001 on an MM300m auto rubber strap last Sunday is the way the lugs are sculpted at 25 minute and 35 minute positions. This makes them look narrow in certain lighting conditions. Beautiful case design.


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

Any one know where I can find this strap?

__
http://instagr.am/p/52DwUZlDl2/

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Ague Trading Co might have something similar.

http://www.aguetradingco.com


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Ague Trading Co might have something similar.
> 
> http://www.aguetradingco.com


Thanks they don't have it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JohannTheTerrible (Aug 5, 2014)

trufunk said:


> Any one know where I can find this strap?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/52DwUZlDl2/
> ...


From my experience the Sumo doesn't look that great on lighter color straps. The spring bars sit so far out it creates an large indentation which doesn't look good at most angles on the wrist. Darker color straps hide this.

Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## kdharani (Jun 27, 2015)

I have had my Sumo for 2 months now. It is my second Seiko watch. I love it and have been wearing it everyday to work.

My first Seiko watch was a gift from my wife when we were still dating years back. She bought me the now discontinued SRP029K1 which has a 4R15 movement. I still love it too but it has not been getting any wrist time since the Sumo came into my life. I am now sold on the brand for life too. I just don't know if a MM300 or tuna will be next.


----------



## swissgmt (Jun 18, 2013)

Finally picked one up used a few weeks ago, going to have the crystal swapped for a single dome sapphire next week.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

swissgmt said:


> Finally picked one up used a few weeks ago, going to have the crystal swapped for a single dome sapphire next week.


From your moniker I am assuming you are also a Swiss watch guy. If so, how would you or can you compare your Sumo to the Swiss watches you have owned or worn?

As for me...I have owned a Tag Heuer quartz chronograph Aquaracer and currently own an Oris Aquis. In my opinion, the Sumos I have owned have matched the finish and aesthetic quality of both the Aquaracer and the Aquis. I can't compare the accuracy of the Sumo to the Aquaracer because the latter was a quartz movement but I can safely say that the 6R15 movement in the Sumo was more accurate than the Selitta SW-200 movement that is in my Aquis. My Sumos always ran at +5/6 spd while my Aquis runs at +12/13 spd (within Oris specs). I love automatic watches but the lack of accuracy of my Aquis drives me nuts, especially when I know the less expensive Sumo just blows it away. So...I am on the verge of pulling the trigger on another Sumo and having my Aquis serviced so I can, in good conscience, sell it.

Oh yeah, congratulations on your Sumo!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Most of us blumo/sumo owners believe there are a few issues regarding the bracelet, lugs etc.


Hi joey79 - I agree that many blumo/sumo owners believe there are a few issues regarding the bracelet, lugs etc. Can I share my thoughts on this?

1.) The 20mm lug width on the Sumo is a nod to the narrow 19mm lug width on the 6105 diver. DNA.

2.) Those who complain about the Sumo bracelet perhaps never wore Seiko divers like the 7002 or 007 in the 1980s and '90s? Those who suffered bracelets on those models know what I mean.

3.) Regarding the lug gap when worn on rubber or leather. I like wearing SKX divers on the rubber strap option, and love how the Sumo looks on rubber. I've noticed Rolex/Tudor forum threads about the lug gap on the Tudor Black Bay. I've noticed in photos the gap on some versions of Omega Speedmaster on leather. All three of these models - Sumo, Black Bay, and Speedmaster - are officially released by their manufacturers on straps. You can officially buy a Black Bay or Speedy on leather. You can officially buy an Orange Sumo on a rubber strap. So it's not a hack to wear these watches on straps.

Cheers!


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

banderor said:


> Hi joey79 - I agree that many blumo/sumo owners believe there are a few issues regarding the bracelet, lugs etc. Can I share my thoughts on this?
> 
> 1.) The 20mm lug width on the Sumo is a nod to the narrow 19mm lug width on the 6105 diver. DNA.
> 
> ...


I'm not sure anyone thinks it's a hack, just that there is a more substantial gap in these watches on a strap than most other watches and some people (me included) just don't like how it looks. I have no doubt many love it on a strap, but for me it doesn't work. That said, it looks amazing on a zulu, so I'm more than happy with that.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> I'm not sure anyone thinks it's a hack...


Good evening CFK-OB - I like things OEM, which is why I mentioned the part about the hack. But no offense meant. I sometimes wear my watches on NATOs. And seeing all these cool pictures of members wearing their Sumos on Isofranes has got me thinking... Enjoy your Sumo!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

banderor said:


> Good evening CFK-OB - I like things OEM, which is why I mentioned the part about the hack. But no offense meant. I sometimes wear my watches on NATOs. And seeing all these cool pictures of members wearing their Sumos on Isofranes has got me thinking... Enjoy your Sumo!


I tend to do the same. I like to keep my watches basically the way they were manufactured - also another reason I'm really not into mods. That's just me.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Blumo on Blue Z20...
*


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

banderor said:


> Good evening CFK-OB - I like things OEM, which is why I mentioned the part about the hack. But *no offense meant*. I sometimes wear my watches on NATOs. And seeing all these cool pictures of members wearing their Sumos on Isofranes has got me thinking... Enjoy your Sumo!


Absolutely none taken 
I don't wear bracelets, so I find I have to change some watches (like the Sumo) in order to enjoy it. Plus, I like how changing a strap can completely change the watch.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

banderor said:


> Hi joey79 - I agree that many blumo/sumo owners believe there are a few issues regarding the bracelet, lugs etc. Can I share my thoughts on this?
> 
> 1.) The 20mm lug width on the Sumo is a nod to the narrow 19mm lug width on the 6105 diver. DNA.
> 
> ...


Banderor,

I find it difficult to disagree with any of your points. I for one, do not feel the need to replace the original bracelet.

Given I had read numerous threads regarding the bracelet before I made the acquisition, I was surprised when it finally arrived. It was comfortable and suited the blumo.

I was considering a rubber strap but feel most available are either too narrow or taper more than I would like them too.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

joey79 said:


> Banderor,
> 
> I find it difficult to disagree with any of your points. I for one, do not feel the need to replace the original bracelet.
> 
> ...


+1

There are a lot of complaints about the bracelet. I've owned a few Sumos on bracelets and had absolutely no issues. In fact, like you, I found the bracelet comfortable and suited the Sumo.

Perhaps those who rage on about how bad the Sumo bracelet is are people who just generally complain about everything and are difficult to satisfy. Forums like WUS tend to attract people who are prone to complaining because it gives them a public place to vent their spleen.


----------



## Alba65 (Aug 5, 2015)

I've flipped two sumo's in the past and not long bought my third, it would seem its my "go to" watch of choice and not having it made me miss it even more.

As for the bracelet, no complaints from me, it is what it is, you can't expect a $400 watch to have a $200 bracelet can you?


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

CFK-OB said:


> Plus, I like how changing a strap can completely change the watch.


One of the great features about the Sumo is the drilled lugs. It's so easy to pop the stock bracelet on and off, or after market bracelets, or straps. It's always difficult for me to remove Seiko rubber straps from SKX divers since they don't have drilled lugs. I hate tool marks on the lugs. Even with a special tool like Bergeon 6111 Spring Bar Tool Remover, it's bear on SKX divers.

A lot (most, all?) of the $3,000+ Swiss diver watches don't have drilled lugs. Maybe because they serve a role as both tool watches and dress divers? I've seen sales ads for used Tudor Black Bays that mentioned they were in like new condition, except for tool marks on lugs from strap removal. Ouch.

Sumo drilled lugs make it easier for everyone to be happy with bracelet/strap choices. Go Team Sumo!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Day six of my 30-day Sumo diet/time trials, prior to regulation. Getting some good data.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Banderor 
What have you noticed?
I am curious about the 6R15. I am still in waiting till I get to play with my sumo. 

My ETA 2824-2 is bang on steady. Shows no isochronism, being consistent no matter the state of charge/winding and will be entirely predictable in its daily time keeping on wrist and in resting positions. 

My miyota 9015 keeps great time but is affected by the charge state. Fortunately for that watch which gains about 2 seconds a day when fully charged it loses about 2 seconds when minimally charged. That allows me run at perfect time for the first day of wear. It's also consistent on wrist and in resting positions. 

Not sure what to expect from the 6r15 I hear it is a good reliable timekeeper but possibly more affected by positional variation amid isochronism. I am happy to be educated by those that have lived with the movement for a while.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Hi boatswain,

Mine is losing an average of 20 seconds in 24 hours so far, which is actually out of the +25/-15 specs in the owner's manual. I'm wearing it around 17 hours a day with 7 hours off wrist at night.

It's running about -10 seconds a day on wrist. It's losing time overnight face down, and on it's side crown down and crown up. The only overnight position it gains time is face up.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

banderor said:


> One of the great features about the Sumo is the drilled lugs. It's so easy to pop the stock bracelet on and off, or after market bracelets, or straps. It's always difficult for me to remove Seiko rubber straps from SKX divers since they don't have drilled lugs. I hate tool marks on the lugs. Even with a special tool like Bergeon 6111 Spring Bar Tool Remover, it's bear on SKX divers.
> 
> A lot (most, all?) of the $3,000+ Swiss diver watches don't have drilled lugs. Maybe because they serve a role as both tool watches and dress divers? I've seen sales ads for used Tudor Black Bays that mentioned they were in like new condition, except for tool marks on lugs from strap removal. Ouch.
> 
> Sumo drilled lugs make it easier for everyone to be happy with bracelet/strap choices. Go Team Sumo!


I get what you mean about the lugs. The skx range of divers are probably the most difficult and time consuming when it comes to strap changes. I have a set of double flanged fat springs making strap changes a breeze.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

A couple early evening Sumo pics. Goodbye August.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Welcome September.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

TGIF Sumo before work.


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Blumo on new zulu.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo on chilly Sunday afternoon.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*Beads of Rice on Blumo!
*


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

trufunk said:


> Any one know where I can find this strap?
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/52DwUZlDl2/
> ...


I found one on ebay
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20mm-Black-...on-Watch-Strap-Wristwatch-Band-/251828630812?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## calwatchguy (Jun 23, 2015)

Sumo on perlon. Really like it, just be careful when taking off the watch 









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo this afternoon. Happy Labor Day to everyone in USA! Starting to feel like autumn.


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Just received the anvil bracelet!
Really happy with it... my Blumo will definitely stay on it for quite some time!


----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

Hi all. My secondhand Bluemo says hi. I love it, even if it's stretching the limits of my 6.5" wrist.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Every time I see a photo of someone's Sumo, and the 12 o'clock marker, I am reminded that one of the forum members suggested that the watch should have been named the "Camel Toe". As much as I love the Sumo, and I do, the alternative name would have changed its whole perception. I would love to have seen the look on people's faces when I showed them the watch and referred to it as the "Camel Toe".


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

rosborn said:


> Every time I see a photo of someone's Sumo, and the 12 o'clock marker, I am reminded that one of the forum members suggested that the watch should have been named the "Camel Toe". As much as I love the Sumo, and I do, the alternative name would have changed its whole perception. I would love to have seen the look on people's faces when I showed them the watch and referred to it as the "Camel Toe".


Yeah, some have remarked that "Once the camel toe has been seen it can't be unseen." Personally, I've unseen it.


----------



## Gougou (Sep 13, 2015)

Hi guys ! I bought a SBDC01 this summer in Hong Kong and the end links of my sumo rattles a lot. There is a significant gap between the case and and the end links on both sides, they will show up whenever I move my wrist (rotation/up and down movement) and make a rattling noise. I did some research and some threads suggest to put a piece of rubber between the end link and the case. Do you guys also have the same problem on your Sumos ? I really want to keep wearing my Sumo on this bracelet because I think it's really looks good but I'm afraid that this will cause premature wear on the watchcase. Thank you in advance for your answers.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Mine does that too. I just live with it - or put it on a nato.


----------



## Gougou (Sep 13, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Mine does that too. I just live with it - or put it on a nato.


Thank you for your reply. Good to hear that i'm not the only one who has this problem. I will also live with it. But I'm still wondering if seiko did it on purpose or we were just not lucky and got a "defective" watch.


----------



## trufunk (Aug 6, 2015)

The NATO I've been looking came in quickly from China










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Just arrived today, on a Yobokies Beads of Rice.........


----------



## CoffeeCat2112 (Jun 2, 2014)

Looks great on that bracelet, Howa!


----------



## sean2tall (Aug 11, 2007)

Howa said:


> Just arrived today, on a Yobokies Beads of Rice.........


Looks great! The main thing holding me back from the sumo is that I always think the bracelet looks too skinny, but that looks really nice, I imagine it has no taper?

Sean

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Obviously the endlinks are 20mm, but the next link is 22mm, then it tapers down to 20mm at the clasp, so it does have taper but never below 20mm......if that makes sense.

I believe the OEM Sumo bracelet starts at 20mm and tapers to 18mm at the clasp, so this one is 2mm wider throughout basically. I could be wrong though................


----------



## shleeve (Apr 10, 2015)

Just joined the blumo club! Bought it from a member here with sapphire and a different bezel insert. Put a different clasp on it that better fits my 6.5" wrist as it is 3 hole and has no diver extension, and allows me to add an extra link to the bracelet. 
I think this is the maximum size for my wrist but I like how it fits


----------



## jalcon (Sep 8, 2014)

Sumo on new chestnut leather nato.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Howa said:


> Obviously the endlinks are 20mm, but the next link is 22mm, then it tapers down to 20mm at the clasp, so it does have taper but never below 20mm......if that makes sense.


Yobokies BOR's have pins on all of the links, so I think you can also re-arrange out the first links so that it would be 20mm to 20mm straight (non tapering). Harold's got a pic of the straight version on his photobucket. I think you have to have a 7" wrist or smaller to have the extra 20mm's for the swap.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

shleeve said:


> Just joined the blumo club! Bought it from a member here with sapphire and a different bezel insert. Put a different clasp on it that better fits my 6.5" wrist as it is 3 hole and has no diver extension, and allows me to add an extra link to the bracelet.
> I think this is the maximum size for my wrist but I like how it fits


Your clasp is on backwards..... would be easier for you to handle if the flip-lock piece opened up when your wrist is in that position than the way it is now. Wear your watch upside down to confirm what I'm saying...


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

SBDC001


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

6R15 said:


> Your clasp is on backwards..... would be easier for you to handle if the flip-lock piece opened up when your wrist is in that position than the way it is now. Wear your watch upside down to confirm what I'm saying...


Directions not clear. Now my dog is upside down.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

I haven't been wearing my other watches at all.

Only this one.

I love it.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Directions not clear. Now my dog is upside down.


When does the Narwhal bacon?


----------



## shleeve (Apr 10, 2015)

6R15 said:


> shleeve said:
> 
> 
> > Just joined the blumo club! Bought it from a member here with sapphire and a different bezel insert. Put a different clasp on it that better fits my 6.5" wrist as it is 3 hole and has no diver extension, and allows me to add an extra link to the bracelet.
> ...


I actually did that on purpose, I prefer it that way because it for some reason fits the contour of my wrist better


----------



## Chossid (May 7, 2014)

The parts I ordered just arrived from Yobokies. I will be adding the PO bezel, SS chapter ring, and sapphire crystal. Since I bought my Sbbn015 Tuna, I havent worn my Sumo at all. Im hoping the mods will change that. If not I will put it up in the sales corner.


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Has anyone else had issues with the crown not staying fully tightened? When-ever I unscrew the crown I always make sure it is screwed back fully, but every so often (if its in the water for example) I often just double check that it is fully screwed in and often times I am actually able to screw it up a bit tighter. Not a lot but just a bit more than I thought I would have been able to maybe a half turns worth.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## jtaka1 (Feb 12, 2011)

Just go my perlon and it looks great on the Blumo. But because of the bars being so far from the case, I will not wear it on anything other than a nato. I dropped my Blumo the first day I got it because it just slid off the zulu I had it on.


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)

Blumo in sunny day...


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

And my blumo on an overcast day


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

Ok here is my contribution. MM hands, Sapphire, Yobokies bez insert. Nothing too original. I put a blue Obris Morgan strap on it and it has become my favorite. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I can sneak in a cheater hole to make it fit. Just ordered a oval punch to make cleaner cheater holes going forward. My current one is a bit rough -





I really like this strap. I have never owned or held an Isofrane, but my guess this one is very close. If you have owned both, would like to hear your thoughts.

Also worn the Sumo with a WJ Presindential, with a true (0% titanium) MM clasp -







Gets to be a bit of a big hunk of metal for my 6.5 inch wrist - which is so funny because in every other metric I am not a skinny dude!  (working on it ; ) )


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

BB-SF said:


> Ok here is my contribution. MM hands, Sapphire, Yobokies bez insert. Nothing too original. I put a blue Obris Morgan strap on it and it has become my favorite. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I can sneak in a cheater hole to make it fit. Just ordered a oval punch to make cleaner cheater holes going forward. My current one is a bit rough -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like those mods. It's still screams Sumo and doesn't take away from the somewhat cartoonish character of the watch.

And you need to cut your nails&#8230; lol.


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

"I like those mods. It's still screams Sumo and doesn't take away from the somewhat cartoonish character of the watch. And you need to cut your nails… lol." 

Dude in another post on another site I got PM from a caring gentleman saying I need to go to the Dr to get whatever I have going on whith my nails checked out. I kind of have a mushroom farm under one thumb and many of my nails are pulling away on several fingers. Sooo, well I did! and I am doing thymol drops! I am all trimmed up too! Wish me luck and I appreciate your comments. Drives the GF crazy, so I have definitely heard it all before my WIS bros started chiming in  I promise I am a hygienic dude! 

Finally, just be glad I did not post any pics of my feet after my recent 50 mile backpacking trip! Nastay!!!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Seiko Sumo SBDC001


----------



## Smiler62 (May 25, 2014)

It was about time I added one of these iconic time pieces to my collection...The Super Engineer 2 was waiting for it,s arrival from Japan. Here it is sporting it,s new strap, and being introduced to some of my watch collection.....Love it squillions


----------



## shleeve (Apr 10, 2015)

BB-SF said:


> Ok here is my contribution. MM hands, Sapphire, Yobokies bez insert. Nothing too original. I put a blue Obris Morgan strap on it and it has become my favorite. I have a 6.5 inch wrist and I can sneak in a cheater hole to make it fit. Just ordered a oval punch to make cleaner cheater holes going forward. My current one is a bit rough -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Man those hands make me jealous. Where did you get them from?


----------



## BB-SF (Nov 8, 2009)

They are actual Marinemaster hands from Rob at http://www.monsterwatches.eu/eu/index.php/home
That was a number of years ago.

I think yobokies makes some that look pretty darn near oem mm hands. I would consider that option, which I don't think was available when I got them.


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

hey guys just got a black sumo and messed up by losing 2 collars had no clue it was a pin and collar system does anyone have 2 to spare id be forever grateful
thanks in advance


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Got one in the air at the moment. Should be here tomorrow. Wondering if it's going to be a keeper with my 6.7in/17cm wrist. Also trying to decide whether or not to keep the stock bracelet or go aftermarket Oyster or President. Will it dethrone the SKX007 as my One True Watch?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

pokey074 said:


> Got one in the air at the moment. Should be here tomorrow. Wondering if it's going to be a keeper with my 6.7in/17cm wrist. Also trying to decide whether or not to keep the stock bracelet or go aftermarket Oyster or President. Will it dethrone the SKX007 as my One True Watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I think you will fine as far as the size goes. It wears surprisingly well. I am a fan of the 007, however the sumo wins it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

pokey074 said:


> Will it dethrone the SKX007 as my One True Watch?


Survey says?

Nope.

Well, this is going to be a costly lesson.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

pokey074 said:


> Got one in the air at the moment. Should be here tomorrow. Wondering if it's going to be a keeper with my 6.7in/17cm wrist. Also trying to decide whether or not to keep the stock bracelet or go aftermarket Oyster or President. Will it dethrone the SKX007 as my One True Watch?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The SBDC001/003 certainly would replace the SKX007 for me. I like the SKX007 but I love the SBDC001.


----------



## Jboston (Nov 10, 2014)

Any sightings of the Prospex Sumo yet?


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

pokey074 said:


> Survey says?
> 
> Nope.
> 
> ...


Ouch, sorry to hear that.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Boinar said:


> Ouch, sorry to hear that.


Live and learn. Off to eBay I guess.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

ive had my sumo for 2 weeks and last night i noticed 3 scratches and they are deep im pissed i have never had a scratch on any watch and its very depressing there is a guy on ebay crystaltimes selling sapphire ar flat and domed is he legit? prices are from 35 with shipping to about 50 second question can i just take it to a local watchmaker here in houston to install it ? how much do you think that cost?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

mkeric1 said:


> ive had my sumo for 2 weeks and last night i noticed 3 scratches and they are deep im pissed i have never had a scratch on any watch and its very depressing there is a guy on ebay crystaltimes selling sapphire ar flat and domed is he legit? prices are from 35 with shipping to about 50 second question can i just take it to a local watchmaker here in houston to install it ? how much do you think that cost?


Legit, Duarte at NEWW will do it for cheap.....and quickly....and correctly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

thank you buddy so what is the turn around time aproximatly


5661nicholas said:


> Legit, Duarte at NEWW will do it for cheap.....and quickly....and correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

mkeric1 said:


> thank you buddy so what is the turn around time aproximatly


I had Duarte install a new chapter ring, date wheel, and sapphire crystal in my Shogun. From the time it shipped out, it was back on my wrist within 12 days.

I will warn you, if ordering from crystal times, expedite shipping. I did not, and it took nearly a month for the crystal to arrive.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

5661nicholas said:


> Legit, Duarte at NEWW will do it for cheap.....and quickly....and correctly.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


and one other thing do i need to buy a gasket ive been hearing different things
btw i ordered from dagaz and contacted nww yesterday they have no phone number so i filled out their form no reply yet 
and really thank you for helping me out


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

mkeric1 said:


> and one other thing do i need to buy a gasket ive been hearing different things


I don't believe so, I never have had to. 2 Sumos, and a Shogun had crystal swaps.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)

One of my favorite and most complimented watches


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

hey guys im replacing my original crystal with sapphire its few weeks old and has a couple of scratches but if someone needs it im willing to ship it to them free and i have 3 extra links if anyone needs them let me know


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## dd41623 (Oct 14, 2013)

banderor said:


> View attachment 5748314


This shot makes the Sumo look very slim .


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

dd41623 said:


> This shot makes the Sumo look very slim .


I was trying to capture the drilled lugs with this picture. Its profile does look sleek.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Anyone know if/when a ceramic bezel insert will be available? Came very close to pulling the trigger on the SBDC027 bezel assembly (avail through Rob at Monsterwatches), but figured $180AUD was probably a bit steep!

Sumo accompanying me at my first gym session after returning from 3 weeks' holiday.









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> Anyone know if/when a ceramic bezel insert will be available? Came very close to pulling the trigger on the SBDC027 bezel assembly (avail through Rob at Monsterwatches), but figured $180AUD was probably a bit steep!
> 
> Sumo accompanying me at my first gym session after returning from 3 weeks' holiday.
> 
> ...


I don't know the answer to your question I'm afraid. But, I like your sumo. I just ordered my first sumo yesterday sbdc001. I'm looking into mod options. Can you tell me about your mm300 dial and hands. Also what kind of rubber ate you wearing it that eliminates the gap?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

AaronMckay said:


> I don't know the answer to your question I'm afraid. But, I like your sumo. I just ordered my first sumo yesterday sbdc001. I'm looking into mod options. Can you tell me about your mm300 dial and hands. Also what kind of rubber ate you wearing it that eliminates the gap?


Dial is from Monsterwatches, hands, bezel insert, and domed sapphire from Harold.

The strap is a replica Omega PO stitched rubber using a Hadley Roma deployant buckle (can't use a tang buckle with this strap). The lug holes on the sumo don't work with the stock strap, however - I had to relocate the holes on the strap by heating up a metal skewer and working them further away from the strap ends (a bit of a time consuming process but I think the end result is pretty good).

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> Dial is from Monsterwatches, hands, bezel insert, and domed sapphire from Harold.
> 
> The strap is a replica Omega PO stitched rubber using a Hadley Roma deployant buckle (can't use a tang buckle with this strap). The lug holes on the sumo don't work with the stock strap, however - I had to relocate the holes on the strap by heating up a metal skewer and working them further away from the strap ends (a bit of a time consuming process but I think the end result is pretty good).
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Very cool. How much is the gen mm300 dial if you don't mind me asking? Yobokies has a mock mm300 dial I'm sure is less expensive but not as nice. So does the lume on the aftermarket hands match the lume from the gen dial properly?

 You must have just had that rubber kicking around I guess. I'm sure you could order one for about $40.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

I can't really remember unfortunately - I think is was around the $80 mark, but gen hands were about $120, which is why I went yobokies. The line matches 100% perfectly so I had no issues using aftermarket hands. 

I bought the rubber to use specifically for this watch. Also thought about buying a LUM TEC rubber that I think would work. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

het guys i just got a replacement sapphire from dagaz tried to contact neww few times without reply is this normal ? they are that busy or should i go local im in houston maybe someone know a reputable watchmaker here in houston?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Arrived yesterday


----------



## kosmosky (Jun 24, 2013)

Gentelmans - another one. I ordered this blumo for my friend husband as a birthday gift. She asked me for a good gift idea and she said she is thinking about watch. That was a mistake. For a next week she was listening about watches at work. Finally she gave me a money and I bought new sumo for her . Week later she came back with sumo and said if I want to buy it for a good price . She couldn't resist and she asked husband if he like watches. He said "i don't care about watch, who would wear a watch these days when we have smartphones ". He would not appreciate such a nice time piece. So here it is, at my skinny wrist. The Blumo.















Edit: one more shot I made yesterday :









Sent from my SM-N910F using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

La


kosmosky said:


> Gentelmans - another one. I ordered this blumo for my friend husband as a birthday gift. She asked me for a good gift idea and she said she is thinking about watch. That was a mistake. For a next week she was listening about watches at work. Finally she gave me a money and I bought new sumo for her . Week later she came back with sumo and said if I want to buy it for a good price . She couldn't resist and she asked husband if he like watches. He said "i don't care about watch, who would wear a watch these days when we have smartphones ". He would not appreciate such a nice time piece. So here it is, at my skinny wrist. The Blumo.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=5850042&d=1446297719"]
> 
> ...


Awesome pic! I'm really interested in getting a Blumo, but here in Germany don't have it so I can try it on, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist, currently loving the SKX007, how has been working for you regarding the size? I appreciate if you could upload some more wrist shots! Thanks!


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> La
> Awesome pic! I'm really interested in getting a Blumo, but here in Germany don't have it so I can try it on, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist, currently loving the SKX007, how has been working for you regarding the size? I appreciate if you could upload some more wrist shots! Thanks!


Dig deep into this thread, there are plenty

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## sprintV (Aug 1, 2014)

Here is a picture of the sumo on a tiny wrist... I still like it. It is my first watch and I have it on since last november.


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

Ordered a sumo from Higuchi and after some delay it's on it's way  

I'm wondering if anyone have pics of a sumo on a leather strap with curved end, like a Hirsch Leonardo / Medici (especially on a medici with contrast stitching). 

I've googled like crazy, but only found as pic of a blue one on a blumo. That one looked good, but it's a pretty expensive strap so I'd like to make sure


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

sprintV said:


> Here is a picture of the sumo on a tiny wrist... I still like it. It is my first watch and I have it on since last november.


Nice pic! But I think the size get exaggerated when from this angle, the ideal real size shot would be from a mirror, as other people would see you..That would give s true perception of size...also what everybody thinks of the new version of the sumo With the X in the dial?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Just joined the club! Initial impressions: 1)crown seems to screw in nicer on my eta movements
2)the bezel action is good but maybe cheaper feeling than a +$1000 watch
3) the bracelet is utter crap. The end links don't even fit properly in the lugs, they jiggle. The bracelet seems flimsy compared to the solid beautiful watch. To be honest it looks like the bracelet is not meant for this watch.

4) the lume is incredible

5) I love the looks of the watch more than expected

6) the lug size compared to bracelet definitely looks out of place. Hopefully a new bracelet will improve that

7) Oh and in the first 18 hours it has lost 1 second.

I planned on replacing the bracelet anyway, this is a must. I also planned on doing a saphire upgrade, insert, hands, dial. But i'm not sure now that I would, here is my reasoning. This is a great watch for the price, I paid about $320. But if I were to spend $300 on new parts I'm not sure it would be such a great watch for $620.

To be honest I really don't understand how people are comparing it to an oris Aquis and such. I think it's great but it's just not on that level of craftsmanship. This is fair though because the oris is 3 times the price.

All in all I'm very pleased


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

AaronMckay said:


> To be honest I really don't understand how people are comparing it to an oris Aquis and such. I think it's great but it's just not on that level of craftsmanship. This is fair though because the oris is 3 times the price.


I will be placing my Oris Aquis in the sales forum this weekend and will be purchasing a Sumo while the old models still exist.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I will be placing my Oris Aquis in the sales forum this weekend and will be purchasing a Sumo while the old models still exist.


Maybe I should be more clear. I prefer the Sumo to the oris. I don't like the lugs on the oris, the crown guards, not a big fan of an exhibition case back when the movement is not incredibly decorated. I do really like the dial and bezel of the oris and the bracelet (besides being proprietary).

But, the quality of the Oris is superior to the Sumo. The bezel action, the quick change date, the crown action, the bracelet obviously.

If they made a sumo with the build quality of a mm300 then we'd be talking


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

AaronMckay said:


> If they made a sumo with the build quality of a mm300 then we'd be talking


Sure, but then you're talking MM300 coin and that would eliminate the Sumo price point. I think the Sumo is perfect the way it is. I know you don't like the bracelet but I've never had a problem with the bracelet and, in fact, like it a lot. Of course, I really don't get too wound up about watch accessories (like bracelets...because they can be easily replaced with something I like better) and, for me, it's more about function over form.

Glad you like your Sumo.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey guys

I just bought a used sbdc001 of the forums here. Described as excellent condition, upon recieving it the crown is grinding when screwing in and unscrewing. The movement works find, keeps perfect time, handwinds perfectly, sets time perfectly. Just a grinding sensation when screwing and unscrewing. I've tried the dental floss technique, perhaps I did it wrong but it didn't help. I understand worse case scenario is that the crown and tube may be damaged? If this is the case can it be repaired and at what cost?

thanks so much for any advice. Please give me some because I was so excited to receive my first sumo and I love it but i'm worried i just got ripped off!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)




----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Update: 
Had my local watch smith take a look at it. He said the crown is in good health. He oiled it and now it's working perfectly.

I didn't mention it in the original post but the other issue was that the bezel was getting stuck at times. The point that it would get stuck at would vary from turn to turn. So when I took it in they said they can't remove the bezel as they don't have the specific tool. He said it could just need to be lubed on the ring or one of the feet could be bent. He suggested that I call seiko in Toronto to find out what parts I might need. That I may be able to ship it to toronto for repair rather than Japan.

I'm happy that the crown is in good health. I can live with a sticky bezel. I love my new sumo. I need to get a new bracelet now! ☺


----------



## SchrodingersCat (Feb 10, 2014)

It's been a while since I've been here, I'm glad to see people are still loving this great watch. Nearly 2 years in, this watch seldom leaves my wrist.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Being discontinued, I've got to pull the trigger and so glad I did



















Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Being discontinued, I've got to pull the trigger and so glad I did
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome! I just got my black sumo a few days ago. Love it!


----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

I've been a big Seiko fan for years but have always talked myself out of the Sumo. I finally pulled the trigger and this came in yesterday. I can't believe I waited so long to get one! Im mad at myself for using restraint  I've always heard people talk about their quality but this thing is amazing! It far exceeds my expectations. Everything about it is just spot on and it feels like it should cost a grand or so. Incredible!!!








[/URL]


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Suunto fan said:


> I've been a big Seiko fan for years but have always talked myself out of the Sumo. I finally pulled the trigger and this came in yesterday. I can't believe I waited so long to get one! Im mad at myself for using restraint  I've always heard people talk about their quality but this thing is amazing! It far exceeds my expectations. Everything about it is just spot on and it feels like it should cost a grand or so. Incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice! How do you like the rubber? What about "the gap"?


----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

Thank you for the kind words! I absolutely love the rubber. Its super comfortable and the gap is a "non issue" for me. I was concerned about it because of all the negative talk surrounding it, but I dont even notice it. I guess Im not as particular as some. Its like they were made for each other. 

However..I dont have an opinion on the bracelet yet because I haven't tried it. Its still in the box and the MM300 rubber is just so perfect IMO.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Suunto fan said:


> Thank you for the kind words! I absolutely love the rubber. Its super comfortable and the gap is a "non issue" for me. I was concerned about it because of all the negative talk surrounding it, but I dont even notice it. I guess Im not as particular as some. Its like they were made for each other.
> 
> However..I dont have an opinion on the bracelet yet because I haven't tried it. Its still in the box and the MM300 rubber is just so perfect IMO.


I find the bracelet doesn't fit snugly to the watch and jiggles. I feel that the 1 piece link made to look like a 5 piece is cheap. I don't feel like it forms to your wrist well. The diver extension digs into your wrist. It's too thin and cheap. It doesn't even seem like it belongs to the watch

I'm planning to get a strapcode endmill I think with a ratchet. Or an endmill and add a mm300 clasp. But the latter would cost about $160


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Suunto fan said:


> I've been a big Seiko fan for years but have always talked myself out of the Sumo. I finally pulled the trigger and this came in yesterday. I can't believe I waited so long to get one! Im mad at myself for using restraint  I've always heard people talk about their quality but this thing is amazing! It far exceeds my expectations. Everything about it is just spot on and it feels like it should cost a grand or so. Incredible!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That blumo looks good on you. Congratulation.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Waiting for a blue Isofrane...


----------



## arislan (Jun 6, 2013)

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

My blumo on obris morgan rubber strap









My son loves it too...  









Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Suunto fan (Jul 8, 2007)

That is awesome!! Awesome watch, but more importantly, awesome son!! You are blessed my friend!! Kevin.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

Does anyone own the new sumo?


----------



## Toh (Sep 15, 2013)

Suunto fan said:


> That is awesome!! Awesome watch, but more importantly, awesome son!! You are blessed my friend!! Kevin.


Thanks for the kind words, mate!

Sent from my H1 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well it's been a long time coming...several months back I ordered and received a blumo and left it to wife's discretion to give it as a birth day or Christmas present. Well she gave it in between the two as a surprise.










I popped it on an endmill right away. I will give a more thorough review shortly after I have had time to gather my thoughts. But so far so good! +1 sec in 12 hours on the wrist. Great comfortable fit


















































































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well it's been a long time coming...several months back I ordered and received a blumo and left it to wife's discretion to give it as a birth day or Christmas present. Well she gave it in between the two as a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great! Where did you get the endmill and which clasp did you choose?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Thanks!
Endmill came from strapcode. Fit perfectly no issue with the end links. No filing or fitting needed. The online calculator for date indicates this was a Dec 2014 watch. There was one slightly sticky screw but not bad. I went with the double flip lock clasp to save on bulk and length. My wrist is below 7" now I think with winter and weight loss. I wanted the most links showing. Very happy with the clasp and bracelet choice.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Well it's been a long time coming...several months back I ordered and received a blumo and left it to wife's discretion to give it as a birth day or Christmas present. Well she gave it in between the two as a surprise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks amazing, how's the Endmill compared to the OEM bracelet that comes with the sumo?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Thanks!
> Endmill came from strapcode. Fit perfectly no issue with the end links. No filing or fitting needed. The online calculator for date indicates this was a Dec 2014 watch. There was one slightly sticky screw but not bad. I went with the double flip lock clasp to save on bulk and length. My wrist is below 7" now I think with winter and weight loss. I wanted the most links showing. Very happy with the clasp and bracelet choice.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reply. I've been contemplating the same bracelet but can't decide on the clasp. My brother has their ratcheting clasp and although I would like the convenience of quick adjustments it is quite bulky.

How is rotating the bezel now that the bracelet sits higher up?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have to admit I struggled with the bracelet question before I bought it. I just like the look of the endmill, the end link design and clasp size and quality more. That said I was going out just after I got the watch so I immediately put it on the endmill, I haven't look at the stock bracelet at all. I plan on siZing it too and doing a comparison. Maybe tonight I can get some pictures side by side and share my impressions. So I am not too sure about the difference with the bezel. I think the trick with this beZel is that the edges are VERY smooth, part due to aesthetics part maybe to the shroud design. Anyhow not sure that it would be much easier with the stock lower end links. I can check it out more thoroughly later though.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I have to admit I struggled with the bracelet question before I bought it. I just like the look of the endmill, the end link design and clasp size and quality more. That said I was going out just after I got the watch so I immediately put it on the endmill, I haven't look at the stock bracelet at all. I plan on siZing it too and doing a comparison. Maybe tonight I can get some pictures side by side and share my impressions. So I am not too sure about the difference with the bezel. I think the trick with this beZel is that the edges are VERY smooth, part due to aesthetics part maybe to the shroud design. Anyhow not sure that it would be much easier with the stock lower end links. I can check it out more thoroughly later though.


Just saw you are in Canada, right on eh!

Thanks keep us posted.

I dislike the stock bracelet. I find the end links don't look like they fit properly, in fact mine actually wiggle around. I find the faux 5 piece links cheap and flimsy and the clasp as well.

I look forward to getting an endmill, I really enjoy the look, the end links look like the suit the lugs, heavier and more appropriately solid.

Someone did mention that they make it harder to use the bezel. I tried to imagine it and I suspect it may be true. But I imagine that would be a fair trade off, how much do we really need to use the bezel?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

Time for some "OJ"


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

zed073 said:


> Time for some "OJ"


Looking good! What kind of clasp did you opt for?


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

This one.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

zed073 said:


> This one.


Looks great. Can I ask where did order your bracelet? Did it come with the seiko clasp?

I've been contemplating the endmill from strapcode with the generic clasp which appears more solid design.

I noticed monster watches and ebay seller have the endmill but with seiko clasp


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

The problem I have with the endmill is the finish appears off in pictures compared to the Sumo case. Another thing I can't get over is the faux linkage line in the endlink that does not align with the lugs.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

bourmb said:


> The problem I have with the endmill is the finish appears off in pictures compared to the Sumo case. Another thing I can't get over is the faux linkage line in the endlink that does not align with the lugs.


Thanks for the observation!

I never noticed that line before, you are right.

I think all the aftermarket bracelets to an extent have a difference in finishing. Tbh I think the stock bracelet does as well, either that or the fit of the end links doesn't seem like they belong.

I think there is no perfect bracelet for the Sumo. You have to choose what you can live with.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

My Blumo on Yobokies "Beads Of Rice" with nicely fitting 20mm hollow end links. I'm pretty sure the first links can be arranged in either 22mm (tapering) or 20mm (straight) due to it having pins on all of the links. Originally, it had a standard short length flip-lock clasp, but I switched it to a longer length "4 hole" Seiko clasp....Although, lately I've thinking of going back to the shorter length clasp as I just like more links to be able to flex around the curvature of my 6.75" wrist.


----------



## zed073 (Dec 25, 2013)

I'm not the original owner. Sorry I can't help you out.

I personally love the bracelet.



AaronMckay said:


> Looks great. Can I ask where did order your bracelet? Did it come with the seiko clasp?
> 
> I've been contemplating the endmill from strapcode with the generic clasp which appears more solid design.
> 
> I noticed monster watches and ebay seller have the endmill but with seiko clasp


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

AaronMckay said:


> Thanks for the reply. I've been contemplating the same bracelet but can't decide on the clasp. My brother has their ratcheting clasp and although I would like the convenience of quick adjustments it is quite bulky.
> 
> How is rotating the bezel now that the bracelet sits higher up?


Looks comfy enough. But yet bulky.

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

garydusa said:


> My Blumo on Yobokies "Beads Of Rice" with nicely fitting 20mm hollow end links. I'm pretty sure the first links can be arranged in either 22mm (tapering) or 20mm (straight) due to it having pins on all of the links. Originally, it had a standard short length flip-lock clasp, but I switched it to a longer length "4 hole" Seiko clasp....Although, lately I've thinking of going back to the shorter length clasp as I just like more links to be able to flex around the curvature of my 6.75" wrist.


It looks sharp. Seems only a seiko can pull it off

Sent from my iPhone 6 Plus using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


>


Amazing! 😀


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_2493 by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

After seeing all these pictures, I can't decide if I want to trade my black sumo for a blue one or just keep the black. I keep changing my mind!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Iggle said:


> After seeing all these pictures, I can't decide if I want to trade my black sumo for a blue one or just keep the black. I keep changing my mind!


The blue sumo is a bit of darker blue, in certain angle it looks black.
I personally prefer blue ones. But you wont go wrong with either color.










Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

Just got this Sumo Thailand LE, seriously considering modding the bezel insert Harold PO Black, what say you? Posting with the original picture.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

leong33 said:


> Just got this Sumo Thailand LE, seriously considering modding the bezel insert Harold PO Black, what say you? Posting with the original picture.


*
IMHO:.....I would Leave it juust the way it is, and buy a used regular Sumo/Blumo, and Mod that.

*


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

garydusa said:


> *
> IMHO:.....I would Leave it juust the way it is, and buy a used regular Sumo/Blumo, and Mod that.
> 
> *


Agreed. Never mess with a limited edition.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I still prefer original bezel. Dont wanna mess around with an LE. 
She is already so beautiful in her own right.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still enjoying. Not wearing it full time as work is a bit risky for a new watch. Working on ideal resting positions at the moment but so far the time keeping is quite good. I still plan on a more thorough review perhaps this weekend. One question I have for you sumo vets is if my crown is screwing down far enough and is normal. Also there is more stem wobble than I am used to, but his is my first seiko auto so I am not sure what the standard is.

Thanks










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Still enjoying. Not wearing it full time as work is a bit risky for a new watch. Working on ideal resting positions at the moment but so far the time keeping is quite good. I still plan on a more thorough review perhaps this weekend. One question I have for you sumo vets is if my crown is screwing down far enough and is normal. Also there is more stem wobble than I am used to, but his is my first seiko auto so I am not sure what the standard is.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...


Man I love sumo!

Try and take a better picture but it looks like it's not screwed down neatly


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Is this a better pic? Feels like it screws down solidly, though there is some resistance which I think is just the movement winding in these guys, right?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Is this a better pic? Feels like it screws down solidly, though there is some resistance which I think is just the movement winding in these guys, right?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, better pic. There is resistance when screwing down the crown as the winding mechanism stays engaged unlike an eta. Is there resistance when you are unscrewing? Or once it's unscrewed and rather than turn clockwise and wind, turn counter clockwise?









I don't know if you can tell from this pic but mine screws down perfectly level and flush.

It could just be your pic but yours doesn't look like it does. I guess it doesn't or else you wouldn't be asking about it


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I think mine is the same as yours, its hard to see in real life and harder to photograph. Yup no resistance when unscrewing. The threads catch easily and i am pretty paranoid about cross threading and it doesn't look like it, the crown appears perpendicular to the stem tube. The crown also comes to a firm stop, unlike some of my other watches with a "progressive" stop where you can almost feel a gasket compressing.
I may just be weirded out by the 4 o'clock position and the complex case shape, it just "seems" like it should maybe go more but it doesn't look or feel possible.


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

I've decided to get rid of my black sumo for a blue one. If anyone wants to trade, PM me. Or if anyone is interested in buying a black one, PM me. Unfortunately I can't post ads yet.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Iggle said:


> I've decided to get rid of my black sumo for a blue one. If anyone wants to trade, PM me. Or if anyone is interested in buying a black one, PM me. Unfortunately I can't post ads yet.


Excellent choice! I just ordered a Blue one myself, i think it's more unique since there are tons of black divers, but this shade of blue is unique and beautiful..are you getting the new one? ( with the changed text on the dial: x automatic divers 200) or the old one with just automatic SCUBA 200? I ordered the older one, it looks less cluttered and more classy IMO


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Excellent choice! I just ordered a Blue one myself, i think it's more unique since there are tons of black divers, but this shade of blue is unique and beautiful..are you getting the new one? ( with the changed text on the dial: x automatic divers 200) or the old one with just automatic SCUBA 200? I ordered the older one, it looks less cluttered and more classy IMO


I originally had the blue one and I loved it. Great blue color to be a bit different, but dark enough where it was still versatile. I'm not a fan of the sumo get the Prospex treatment, but it isn't a deal breaker. Would still prefer it without the "X" though.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

I've owned about a dozen watches in the last year but I've never been so taken by one until the Sumo. I criticized some trivial details my first day or two but now I've accepted them as part of the package. I love it and I don't see the need to mod it.......yet


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Hey folks.

I've decided on an endmill bracelet for my sumo. Now I'm just trying to decide on a clasp. I have had trouble finding out the dimensions of the mm300 clasp. Could someone be kind enough to measure for me?

Thanks!








Stole this pic


----------



## Copeau (May 3, 2014)

_MG_4579.jpg by Copeau, sur Flickr


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

It was inevitable: I've joined the Sumo club. Proud owner since a week, love everything about it (incl. the slender bracelet). My other watches are fighting an uphill battle in competing with the Sumo for wrist time...


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

JohannesK said:


> It was inevitable: I've joined the Sumo club. Proud owner since a week, love everything about it (incl. the slender bracelet). My other watches are fighting an uphill battle in competing with the Sumo for wrist time...


Congratulations. It really is a great watch. Which colour did you go for?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

JohannesK said:


> It was inevitable: I've joined the Sumo club. Proud owner since a week, love everything about it (incl. the slender bracelet). My other watches are fighting an uphill battle in competing with the Sumo for wrist time...


After having the SKX had such a great expierence that I had too to upgrade for the Sumo! Just waiting on mine to arrive from Spain to Germany! I am just thinking if I should sell my SKX007? Since I am really I one watch kind of guy! What do you think?


----------



## Iggle (Mar 31, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> After having the SKX had such a great expierence that I had too to upgrade for the Sumo! Just waiting on mine to arrive from Spain to Germany! I am just thinking if I should sell my SKX007? Since I am really I one watch kind of guy! What do you think?


I actually went the other way. Started off with the Sumo and just got the SKX007. I'm using the SKX007 as my daily watch and the Sumo for events that require me to dress up a bit.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Iggle said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > After having the SKX had such a great expierence that I had too to upgrade for the Sumo! Just waiting on mine to arrive from Spain to Germany! I am just thinking if I should sell my SKX007? Since I am really I one watch kind of guy! What do you think?
> ...


That it's actually a great idea! I think you just saved my SKX of getting sold! Thanks!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Blumo and ISOFrane:


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

brunemto said:


> Blumo and ISOFrane:


Looks great from these angles that you've taken the pics, but the gap space between the springbar and the case it's enormous, combine that with my hairy arms, that a deal breaker for the straps in the Sumo I think I would stick to the bracelet and keep covered those spaces!


----------



## exc-hulk (Sep 5, 2009)

brunemto said:


> Blumo and ISOFrane:


Looks great Torsten !

Perfect color combo. |>


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Only had my first Sumo a few days, and I love it!










Sent from a small cabin in the woods


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

brunemto said:


> Blumo and ISOFrane:


Aaarrgghhh! Photos like this will be very bad for my wallet. Great shots my friend!


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Thank you, guys 
The blue Sumo is a great piece and the color of the Isofrane matches perfectly.
The gap is enormous, of course. But the fat Iso is masking it very well.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

What with my new found Sumo love, I was motivated to dig the camera out, take some shots of the new beauty and write a review.

If you fancy taking a look it's at https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sbdc005-orange-sumo-review-2600986.html


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> What with my new found Sumo love, I was motivated to dig the camera out, take some shots of the new beauty and write a review.
> 
> If you fancy taking a look it's at https://www.watchuseek.com/f304/sbdc005-orange-sumo-review-2600986.html


You've inspired me to also make a review of my Blumo when it arrives! Awesome review !


----------



## JohannesK (Oct 22, 2014)

CFK-OB said:


> Congratulations. It really is a great watch. Which colour did you go for?


Thanks. Although I hadn't seen one in real life, I went for the black Sumo (SBDC001). I am very happy with this choice: it makes the watch a very classical diver.

I had seen a blue Sumo in the Seiko boutique in Amsterdam: I was stunned! However, I wanted a Sumo for variation when rotating with my blue-dialed SSA001 and with my Orange Monster. Now that I have the Sumo on my wrist, the whole idea of rotation seems less attractive...


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

I love sumo!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

My Sumo doing some weird yoga moves


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

JohannesK said:


> CFK-OB said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations. It really is a great watch. Which colour did you go for?
> ...


I agree! But must say that perhaps getting it in blue would be more unique, that blue In the Sumo it's so unique! There are a Sea of Black watch divers, I think it makes the Blue sumo even more special IMHO


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Does anyone know if a different crown will fit on the sumo? 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *
> IMHO:.....I would Leave it juust the way it is, and buy a used regular Sumo/Blumo, and Mod that.
> 
> *


Thanks for the advice. I will not mod it


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

southwade said:


> Agreed. Never mess with a limited edition.


Thanks for the advice. Will remain as it is


----------



## leong33 (Aug 27, 2013)

southwade said:


> Agreed. Never mess with a limited edition.


Thanks for the advice


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> My Sumo doing some weird yoga moves


From this angle it always reminds me of a yummy Reese's peanut butter cup.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Haven't had time for a big review yet but it's comfortably growing on me. I have to mention that it's keeping perfect time per the NIST clock on the wrist and I can have it gain or lose a second overnight in resting positions. Phenomenal. I'll assume I am just lucky. I will comment that the comfort is fabulous (on endmill, haven't sized or tried the stock bracelet yet). Definitely wears smaller than specs indicate,which for me is a good thing. That's due to the awesome case curvature and design.



























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Haven't had time for a big review yet but it's comfortably growing on me. I have to mention that it's keeping perfect time per the NIST clock on the wrist and I can have it gain or lose a second overnight in resting positions. Phenomenal. I'll assume I am just lucky. I will comment that the comfort is fabulous (on endmill, haven't sized or tried the stock bracelet yet). Definitely wears smaller than specs indicate,which for me is a good thing. That's due to the awesome case curvature and design.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic! I'm ordering an endmill soon but can't decide which clasp I want ?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Looks fantastic! I'm ordering an endmill soon but can't decide which clasp I want


I think V clasp is their latest addition..









There are 2 more different clasps


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I


sonykurniawan said:


> AaronMckay said:
> 
> 
> > Looks fantastic! I'm ordering an endmill soon but can't decide which clasp I want
> ...


I would suggest that if you have small wrists (less than 7 inches) go with the cheaper clasp, I have the Endmill in my SKX with this clasp and stays centered very nicely in the bottom of my wrist and super comfy! Other wise get the v clasp since it's longer and has more holes for microadjustments! And looks nicer IMO


----------



## peturbed (Nov 23, 2015)

On a white silicon strap for a whole new fresh navy/beach look.....


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> I think V clasp is their latest addition..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the button chamfer. The submariner clasp is a bit shorter but I don't like it's look. I emailed them inquiring on the size difference between the cheapest with thee hole vs the other because the size isn't listed. No response


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> I
> I would suggest that if you have small wrists (less than 7 inches) go with the cheaper clasp, I have the Endmill in my SKX with this clasp and stays centered very nicely in the bottom of my wrist and super comfy! Other wise get the v clasp since it's longer and has more holes for microadjustments! And looks nicer IMO


I have 6.5 inch wrist, so you are right, i've been looking to see which will fit me best. The sub clasp is 40 mm long but I don't like the look, the other two are 42, I prefer the button chamfer. The size of the cheaper on you have is not listed but it looks smaller. Is it a problem to have 3 holes instead of 6?

Or I could just .... it and get the ratcheting clasp. I tried my brothers. It's huge! 45mm long and 1 mm thicker than all the rest


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> I
> I would suggest that if you have small wrists (less than 7 inches) go with the cheaper clasp, I have the Endmill in my SKX with this clasp and stays centered very nicely in the bottom of my wrist and super comfy! Other wise get the v clasp since it's longer and has more holes for microadjustments! And looks nicer IMO


+1 for me on your thoughts. I've evolved from the ratcheting/chunky/longer clasps (and I've had dozens). I've got 2 end mills, one with the cheaper 3 hole and the pricier chunkier Chaumfered. IMO, unless you're "Popeye the Sailor Man". I just don't see the need for six adjustment holes. The Cheaper one has less length, so you get more Endmill links to feel that more comfy feeling. Buy it, click it on, & enjoy your Sumo/Blumo!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

garydusa said:


> +1 for me on your thoughts. I've evolved from the ratcheting/chunky/longer clasps (and I've had dozens). I've got 2 end mills, one with the cheaper 3 hole and the pricier chunkier Chaumfered. IMO, unless you're "Popeye the Sailor Man". I just don't see the need for six adjustment holes. The Cheaper one has less length, so you get more Endmill links to feel that more comfy feeling. Buy it, click it on, & enjoy your Sumo/Blumo!


You are convincing me here. Question though with regards to the cheaper clasp. Is it sturdy with thick folding parts? Equal to the chamfered clasp in this regard, just smaller.

The reason I don't want a stock sumo clasp is because they are flimsy feeling.









That part ^^


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Strapcode emailed me back. The cheaper three hole clasp is 28mm in length and 6mm thick. Vs the button chamfer and v clasp which are 42mm in length and 7.2mm thick. 

Big difference!


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Still bonding...very pleased I went with blue. Very rich, subtle and adaptive.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

boatswain said:


> Still bonding...very pleased I went with blue. Very rich, subtle and adaptive.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is the lume different colours between the black and blue versions? Your lume looks extremely blue!

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Iirc the lume colors are the same amongst sumo. It looks bluish under certain angle and lighting.


----------



## JRMARTINS (Nov 6, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Is the lume different colours between the black and blue versions? Your lume looks extremely blue!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


it's the white balance that's incorrect.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> Aaarrgghhh! Photos like this will be very bad for my wallet. Great shots my friend!


To be honest the gap does not look that big. Looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I was browsing my facebook and come across this emerald green dial sumo.. 
Anybody can provide more information please?










Edit: i found out its a new Limited Edition 820 pcs, releasing on Nov 27 '2015 in Bangkok, Thailand.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> Is the lume different colours between the black and blue versions? Your lume looks extremely blue!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


I believe the lume is the same. Sometimes the photos just turn it more blue. To the naked eye it seems more greenish yellow at full charge but mellows to a more blue green, I think a lot has to do with the light you look at it in as well. It does seem to vary more than my other watches. When I took those shots the lume had a blue look to it which I liked in real life and tried to capture.


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

Loving my new Sumo. I could have bought the older model, but I wanted the new lume and the new dial logo doesn't bother me nor is it a big deal once seen in person.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I didn't know there was a new version- I've not seen one like this with the X logo before


Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I guess what we need now is a lume comparison between the old and the new. 
I am happy with my original version but given a choice I would take one with better lume if it turns out to be true. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

I'll second that. I've been hanging off buying one to see if someone comes up with a lume comparison.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I went the other way around and just bought the older models, because of the text change! For me the automatic in italic font completes the watch and makes it more a dressy diver! I don't know why but it kind of reminds me of the text in the old Omega Semaster 300m Bond, with the Seamaster also in italics.. Has anybody noticed that? Tomorrow I will pick up by the post office my Blumo! Will post a review soon!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> I went the other way around and just bought the older models, because of the text change! For me the automatic in italic font completes the watch and makes it more a dressy diver! I don't know why but it kind of reminds me of the text in the old Omega Semaster 300m Bond, with the Seamaster also in italics.. Has anybody noticed that? Tomorrow I will pick up by the post office my Blumo! Will post a review soon!


That's a very fair comparison!


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Yes I agree, and there's my problem. I like the look of the text etc on the dial of the 003 but I like lume so if the 033 is brighter I may go that way. If anyone has the ability to take a shot side by side of the new and old particularly blue is be keen to see. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

sonykurniawan said:


> I was browsing my facebook and come across this emerald green dial sumo..
> Anybody can provide more information please?


I dig this, with the exception of the date magnifier, but that is an easy fix.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> Yes I agree, and there's my problem. I like the look of the text etc on the dial of the 003 but I like lume so if the 033 is brighter I may go that way. If anyone has the ability to take a shot side by side of the new and old particularly blue is be keen to see.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I would not think it will be a lot of difference! It's still Seiko Lume, and Seikos are known for the impressive luminosity of their lume! Still the lume it's a feature that it shows only in the dark, but the writing in the dial it's such a key feature of the overall aspect and appeal of the watch, it completely changes the feeling of the watch! So for me it's a no brainer, even more so that the Older model stopped production so it's our last chance to get one of the last ones to get brand new! Get it while it's still in stock, it would not be much for long!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Just picked up from the post office! So happy with my Blumo, now I have to deal for the very first time with the Pin and collar system for adjusting the bracelet, I've done my homework and research a lot so that this goes smoothly! Also the bracelet feels great, I think I'm keeping it, coming from the Jubilee from the SKX there is no comparison in quality! Hope it does! quick unboxing pics..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

My first experience with the pin and collar system was on my Monster. After doing it once, I can remove or add a link in about a minute or two.

The only one that threw me for a loop was the collar in the center link on my solar chronograph diver. Then that made adjusting my SARB bracelet easy.

I use one of these:


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Like brandon, adjusting my Sumo bracelet was made easier by lots of homework beforehand. Also by the fact my five quid watchmakers kit contained tools of the perfect size to remove the pins without damaging the split collars, and to hold the collars when driving the pins home again. Follow the 6Ps rule.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Until now I was only aware of the SBDC001/3/5 models. Can anyone tell me what other "Sumos" there are?


Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> My first experience with the pin and collar system was on my Monster. After doing it once, I can remove or add a link in about a minute or two.
> 
> The only one that threw me for a loop was the collar in the center link on my solar chronograph diver. Then that made adjusting my SARB bracelet easy.
> 
> I use one of these:





theoldwoman said:


> Like brandon, adjusting my Sumo bracelet was made easier by lots of homework beforehand. Also by the fact my five quid watchmakers kit contained tools of the perfect size to remove the pins without damaging the split collars, and to hold the collars when driving the pins home again. Follow the 6Ps rule.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6119674&d=1415884403"]
> 
> ...


I've spent the last 3 hours trying to size the bracelet of my sumo, what a horrible nightmare, it's the worst system that I've ever worked on, even with all the right tools it's really horrible. I didn't knew what people complained about the pin and collar but now I know..I manage to get some scratches all over the brand new bracelet, but it's done, never gave up! Now to enjoy it! Loving that shade of blue, can't keep my eyes off of it..and really like the low profile of the bezel! The clasp feels very secure! Anybody on the fence because of the size, let me tell it wears perfect on my 6,5 inch wrist, I am a believer!


----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> I've spent the last 3 hours trying to size the bracelet of my sumo, what a horrible nightmare, it's the worst system that I've ever worked on, even with all the right tools it's really horrible. I didn't knew what people complained about the pin and collar but now I know..I manage to get some scratches all over the brand new bracelet, but it's done, never gave up! Now to enjoy it! Loving that shade of blue, can't keep my eyes off of it..and really like the low profile of the bezel! The clasp feels very secure! Anybody on the fence because of the size, let me tell it wears perfect on my 6,5 inch wrist, I am a believer!


Never give up faust


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

You have a point there. And I guess Seiko is the reason I love lume, it's always such a let down when I compare others against my Seikos!
I think I might be doing some online shopping in Japan shortly…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

Just how big is the bracelet before its sized, I have over 8" wrists so often have the opposite problem in that I need extra links?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> Just how big is the bracelet before its sized, I have over 8" wrists so often have the opposite problem in that I need extra links?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 8.75 inch wrists and it fits perfectly with just the right looseness. Very comfortable. I moved the microadjustment all the way out.


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

5661nicholas said:


> I dig this, with the exception of the date magnifier, but that is an easy fix.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks like the love child of an SBDC001 and a SARB017. Much as I like the Sumo, I am not feeling this version.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

RedHerringHack said:


> I have 8.75 inch wrists and it fits perfectly with just the right looseness. Very comfortable. I moved the microadjustment all the way out.


Good to hear, mine are the same size. It's cost me a small fortune just buying extra links over the years!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

faustoklaere said:


> I went the other way around and just bought the older models, because of the text change! For me the automatic in italic font completes the watch and makes it more a dressy diver! I don't know why but it kind of reminds me of the text in the old Omega Semaster 300m Bond, with the Seamaster also in italics.. Has anybody noticed that? Tomorrow I will pick up by the post office my Blumo! Will post a review soon!


That is a good comparison. The BFK is the closest you will get as far as similarities go? Random I know, but that pic you posted reminded me of the BFK I have been wearing over the last couple of days.

I am happy with the older model blumo, the italic 'automatic' looks great. Not sold on the X Prospex Symbol on current models.

This is all subjective and I guess it's what makes this forum so great. We get to discuss, agree and disagree.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Until now I was only aware of the SBDC001/3/5 models. Can anyone tell me what other "Sumos" there are?
> 
> Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


Anyone?

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

The new versions are 31,33 etc. but I don't know about the special ones. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Here is mine with a leather strap, as diversity


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

Nikolaevich said:


> Here is mine with a leather strap, as diversity
> 
> View attachment 6128386
> 
> ...


Really liking that! No visible gap. 
What strap is that?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Jimmy74 said:


> The new versions are 31,33 etc. but I don't know about the special ones.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks for that. Have to say I'm not keen on the X and new font on the new versions. Will accelerate the process of getting a current Blumo I guess!


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Boinar said:


> Really liking that! No visible gap.
> What strap is that?


It is my handmade strap


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> Thanks for that. Have to say I'm not keen on the X and new font on the new versions. Will accelerate the process of getting a current Blumo I guess!


Check out the green limited edition from earlier in this thread. Also there is an all silver one which is pretty nice. Not sure on numbers, I'm sure someone more knowledgeable than me will do however.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

Nikolaevich said:


> It is my handmade strap


Great work!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Boinar said:


> Great work!


Agreed!

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

So happy with the purchase of my Sumo, great service from Spain to Germany in just 4 days! And with the best price! Just a little sad that I manage to get a couple of scratches in the bracelet when adjusting it , but I guess scratches are going to happen but the first ones really hurt, do you guys think it's noticeable? Should I try to polished them out?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> So happy with the purchase of my Sumo, great service from Spain to Germany in just 4 days! And with the best price! Just a little sad that I manage to get a couple of scratches in the bracelet when adjusting it , but I guess scratches are going to happen but the first ones really hurt, do you guys think it's noticeable? Should I try to polished them out?


Lol no its not noticeable. No don't re-brush the bracelet. Give it one week you will have way more of those on the clasp and the 6 o'clock side.

I used to try and keep my watches mint and be so careful, guess what? It's impossible.

Don't be afraid to add some character to that watch 

In fact when I buy a used watch now I make sure it has some swirls and scratches (as long as the crystal and bezel are fine and there are no gauges) that way I won't feel bad about it wearing. Plus it's usually a few dollars cheaper when it has been worn

Enjoy it!


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Dont worry so much about scratches, you'll get more down the road. The first scratch hurts, the second and third wont feel a thing


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> faustoklaere said:
> 
> 
> > So happy with the purchase of my Sumo, great service from Spain to Germany in just 4 days! And with the best price! Just a little sad that I manage to get a couple of scratches in the bracelet when adjusting it , but I guess scratches are going to happen but the first ones really hurt, do you guys think it's noticeable? Should I try to polished them out?
> ...


You are totally right, thanks for the advice, this forum is kind of therapeutic, that way I can control my OCD..speaking of that I just noticed that the chapter ring it's misaligned! I've read that it's quite common with Seiko but I still have the ability to ask for an exchange.. Do you think it is worth it? I mean is very little.. I don't know it's even a misprint of the lower square on the 6 o'clock side, because the 12oclock side appears spot on..what do you guys think?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> You are totally right, thanks for the advice, this forum is kind of therapeutic, that way I can control my OCD..speaking of that I just noticed that the chapter ring it's misaligned! I've read that it's quite common with Seiko but I still have the ability to ask for an exchange.. Do you think it is worth it? I mean is very little.. I don't know it's even a misprint of the lower square on the 6 o'clock side, because the 12oclock side appears spot on..what do you guys think?


I would say don't bother. If you exchange it you may find some other small imperfection with the next one and on it goes.

I used to be really obsessive about hand alignment and ultimately all it did was spoil my enjoyment of the watch in question. I've largely moved on from it now and I'm better for it.

I noticed the bezel is very slightly out on my Ocean One the other day, after I'd had it several months. So for several months I was oblivious to it. Having noticed it should I suddenly not like the watch? It's crazy.

You're among many attention-to-detail junkies here and it can be hard to ignore these little things. But it really is for the best if you can.

I'm off to lie down in a darkened room now.

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> You are totally right, thanks for the advice, this forum is kind of therapeutic, that way I can control my OCD..speaking of that I just noticed that the chapter ring it's misaligned! I've read that it's quite common with Seiko but I still have the ability to ask for an exchange.. Do you think it is worth it? I mean is very little.. I don't know it's even a misprint of the lower square on the 6 o'clock side, because the 12oclock side appears spot on..what do you guys think?


Hard to say if it's the bezel, chapter ring or dial that is slightly off or a combination. It's not very noticeable and sumo are prone to this. Of you exchange it you will likely end up with another variation of imperfection.

One of the reasons I bought mine used was that I could check the alignment before pulling the trigger. My dial and chapter ring are perfect as far as I can see. However my bezel is off by a hair.

If it really bothers you, think about this. Get an aftermarket crystal and/or bezel and/or dial ect, as many do. Send it to get modded and they can be sure to fix that for you.

I may do that down the line but for now I'm just enjoying this amazing watch. Is it perfect? Nope. But for under $500 it's amazing!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I would exchange it if the bezel or chapter ring didn't align. Expect perfection for your money.

Mine is perfect, I inspected it thoroughly right out of the box.

Also, I use a fiberglass scratch pen to fix scratches perfectly, such that you couldn't tell.

Practice before you use it for real. You can keep the watch looking new if you want.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

PYLTN said:


> Until now I was only aware of the SBDC001/3/5 models. Can anyone tell me what other "Sumos" there are?
> 
> Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


The original SBDC001 black, SBDC003 blue, and SBDC005 orange.




























The new SBDC031 black and SBDC033 blue with the Prospex logo.



















Limited edition SBDC027.










Green SBDC019.










Yellow SBDC017.










Silver SPB029










And it looks like this is happening, too. No model number yet.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Has anyone seen any actual evidence that lume is brighter on the new sbdc033 model ?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> The original SBDC001 black, SBDC003 blue, and SBDC005 orange.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks very much!

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Thanks very much!
> 
> Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


The last three are ugly. The sbdc027 limited edition is sold out and people are selling it for $800 US, not worth it IMHO. But don't forget you can buy the older version and make it look however you want with aftermarket dial, hands, bezel, chapter ring


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

AaronMckay said:


> The last three are ugly. The sbdc027 limited edition is sold out and people are selling it for $800 US, not worth it IMHO. But don't forget you can buy the older version and make it look however you want with aftermarket dial, hands, bezel, chapter ring


If you think those are ugly&#8230;










And $800 is inflated for the 027, but it's probably worth it considering this is the only Sumo with Dia-Shield and it has unique styling.

But I say that considering the prices on some Monster limited editions. Some of those go for over $1k - without any meaningful upgrades to the case (like Dia-Shield) or movement (LE Monsters still have the 7s26).

So considering the Sumo and the 6r15 and toss in Dia-Shield and unique vintage styling, I'd say under $1k isn't that bad.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> If you think those are ugly&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the cyclops on the above that I can't stomach, otherwise I think the color schemes are neat and you can't really go wrong with a sumo.

Don't forget the sapphire on the sbdc027 as well. Don't get me wrong I very much like the sbdc027, I just wasn't sure it would make me twice as happy as the sbdc001. Had I been able to get one for $500 before they sold out though.

And I got my near mint condition sumo for $320


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

brandon\ said:


> If you think those are ugly&#8230;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is there any more info on the pictured model, I actually really like it and wouldn't mind finding out cost or release date. Thanks.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

I just upgraded the bracelet on my Blumo to a Strapcode endmill with the Submariner clasp. Looks and feels great. I think it's a definite step up from the OEM bracelet. I used a sharpening block to file down the end links to get them to fit the Sumo. It only took a few minutes of sanding to make them fit.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

squash master said:


> I just upgraded the bracelet on my Blumo to a Strapcode endmill with the Submariner clasp. Looks and feels great. I think it's a definite step up from the OEM bracelet. I used a sharpening block to file down the end links to get them to fit the Sumo. It only took a few minutes of sanding to make them fit.


Awesome! I'm planning to order the endmill right away, was leaning towards the button chamfer, but I like that the submariner clasp is 2 mm shorter. Why did you choose that clasp?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

AaronMckay said:


> It's the cyclops on the above that I can't stomach, otherwise I think the color schemes are neat and you can't really go wrong with a sumo.
> 
> Don't forget the sapphire on the sbdc027 as well. Don't get me wrong I very much like the sbdc027, I just wasn't sure it would make me twice as happy as the sbdc001. Had I been able to get one for $500 before they sold out though.
> 
> And I got my near mint condition sumo for $320


Ah, yeah. I forgot about the sapphire.

And the 027 would make me twice as happy as a standard Sumo.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

5661nicholas said:


> Is there any more info on the pictured model, I actually really like it and wouldn't mind finding out cost or release date. Thanks.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


This is the most that I can find:

http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...-a.html#/forumsite/20630/topics/196690?page=1


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Ah, yeah. I forgot about the sapphire.
> 
> And the 027 would make me twice as happy as a standard Sumo.


Why haven't you got one yet?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

AaronMckay said:


> Why haven't you got one yet?


Money. My wife would kick me out of the house if I bought an $800 watch.


----------



## jm22 (Jan 25, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> This is the most that I can find:
> 
> http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japa...-a.html#/forumsite/20630/topics/196690?page=1


36000 baht is over $1,000 US, nevermind the premium on a limited edition and the import + shipping costs...cross that right off the list. Nice looking, but not for that price


----------



## lacogil (Sep 4, 2014)

My sumo was supposedly "delivered" by USPS on Monday. No signature on the signature confirmation. Been getting the runaround since. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

brunemto said:


>


Droooool


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Another shot of my new Sumo


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

I really just liked the look of the submariner clasp. It's still has a two button release - which is important. While it's a longer clasp - I have a 7.25" wrist - and like to wear the bracelet on the loose side - so it works for me. Smaller wrists might be better with the short clasp. I also wanted more micro-adjustments as there are no half-links. After the first night's out with this new bracelet - I do recommend it!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

squash master said:


> I really just liked the look of the submariner clasp. It's still has a two button release - which is important. While it's a longer clasp - I have a 7.25" wrist - and like to wear the bracelet on the loose side - so it works for me. Smaller wrists might be better with the short clasp. I also wanted more micro-adjustments as there are no half-links. After the first night's out with this new bracelet - I do recommend it!


Your sub clasp is 40 mm , the cheapest clasp they have is 28 but only has 3 holes. The other two clasps, the v clasp and button chamfer are 42 mm. I want the smaller clasp but the cheapest one like you said only has 3 holes and it's a more flimsy clasp (according to my emails with strapcode). I don't think I prefer the sub clasp look so I'm leaning towards the slightly larger button chamfer (which they said is their best clasp actually)


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

where did or who do you buy from ?


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> Your sub clasp is 40 mm , the cheapest clasp they have is 28 but only has 3 holes. The other two clasps, the v clasp and button chamfer are 42 mm. I want the smaller clasp but the cheapest one like you said only has 3 holes and it's a more flimsy clasp (according to my emails with strapcode). I don't think I prefer the sub clasp look so I'm leaning towards the slightly larger button chamfer (which they said is their best clasp actually)


Great to hear, you're leaning towards a decision, all of them are great! Don't forget to use the "WUS2015" discount code if you decide to order before the end of this year!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

capt-dim said:


>


You've captured the wonderful shade of blue nicely.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

garydusa said:


> Great to hear, you're leaning towards a decision, all of them are great! Don't forget to use the "WUS2015" discount code if you decide to order before the end of this year!


You're right, they didn't say flimsy. But they said "

Regarding "Clasp number 19", its flip is improved. More solid on bridge and cover. Longer that allow more micro holes."

Anyways I just ordered along with a miltat g10 and a nato g10. I didn't know about the "wus2015" , I just sent an email regarding a bit of a refund if possible


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

My bracelet is too loose on me, I'm going to need to have it shortened or replaced with a rubber strap. Can't decide.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

I got my first sumo about 10 days ago. It started out on the horrible standard Seiko rubber strap, had a brief period with a NATO and is now on a super engineer ii bracelet.










I think this bracelet really suits the watch, and it now feels complete. Puts a big smile on my face everytime I look at it

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## marsy101 (Jan 2, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1434 (Mar 10, 2014)

Before picking up a Seiko Monster, I kinda laughed at Sumo's for just looking odd to me with that 20mm lug width. Now, I can't get the Monster off of my wrist and I'm drooling over pictures of the Sumo every night. Must... Look... Away!


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

1434 said:


> Before picking up a Seiko Monster, I kinda laughed at Sumo's for just looking odd to me with that 20mm lug width. Now, I can't get the Monster off of my wrist and I'm drooling over pictures of the Sumo every night. Must... Look... Away!


I pondered the Sumo for a long time, and even when I ordered one I was still unsure about it. But now I have it I absolutely love it. The case work is just gorgeous, and the 20 mm lugs don't bother me in the slightest. They really suit the watch!

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I'm in the extreme minority, but I wouldn't have bought the Sumo if it had 22mm lugs. I have really gravitated towards watches with 20mm lugs. 22mm straps just look too wide on my wrists. I even have a watch with 18mm lugs and strap that has been getting a lot of wrist time.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I'm in the extreme minority, but I wouldn't have bought the Sumo if it had 22mm lugs. I have really gravitated towards watches with 20mm lugs. 22mm straps just look too wide on my wrists. I even have a watch with 18mm lugs and strap that has been getting a lot of wrist time.


i don't think you are in the minority here. although many have complained about the sumo's 20MM lugs and some have actually modified theirs to 22MM, i think the ones that like the 20MM are in the majority. if we do a poll i think the ones liking the 20MM lugs would outnumber the vocal proponents of the larger bracelet sizes.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

JR1 said:


> i don't think you are in the minority here. although many have complained about the sumo's 20MM lugs and some have actually modified theirs to 22MM, i think the ones that like the 20MM are in the majority. if we do a poll i think the ones liking the 20MM lugs would outnumber the vocal proponents of the larger bracelet sizes.


I'm happy with 20mm


----------



## Dave in Gig Harbor (Oct 1, 2015)

Just got a blue Sumo about a month ago. I have a 220mm wrist, so this watch is perfect for me. I am completely happy with 100% of this watch, band, band width, size, color, everything. What a beautiful watch. I actually prefer it to the looks of a Rolex, which was my idea of the perfect watch.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

There's something unexplainable about sumo, its just fall in nicely and in a perfect harmony.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

The latest 50th anniversary LE model SPB031 is now available here in Thailand, around $850US

SPB031, SEIKO


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Biggles3 said:


> The latest 50th anniversary LE model SPB031 is now available here in Thailand, around $850US
> 
> SPB031, SEIKO


Its actually launched on 27 November at Mall Bang Kapi in Thailand.


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

brandon\ said:


> I'm in the extreme minority, but I wouldn't have bought the Sumo if it had 22mm lugs. I have really gravitated towards watches with 20mm lugs. 22mm straps just look too wide on my wrists. I even have a watch with 18mm lugs and strap that has been getting a lot of wrist time.





JR1 said:


> i don't think you are in the minority here. although many have complained about the sumo's 20MM lugs and some have actually modified theirs to 22MM, i think the ones that like the 20MM are in the majority. if we do a poll i think the ones liking the 20MM lugs would outnumber the vocal proponents of the larger bracelet sizes.


For me, it wasn't the width of the lugs, but the length. Those long lugs were just something I couldn't get used to. I think that is ultimately one of the main reasons I flipped mine and probably why many others do as well. Still....there is something about the Sumo that keeps bringing me back. I am planning a Sumo mod right now. It will be a TST with a Sumo dial/handset. It will be a little while in the making due to a shortage of funds lately, but I think it will be cool.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

sonykurniawan said:


> Its actually launched on 27 November at Mall Bang Kapi in Thailand.[/QUOTE
> 
> Yes, that's right, it's now available in Thailand.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> I'm in the extreme minority, but I wouldn't have bought the Sumo if it had 22mm lugs. I have really gravitated towards watches with 20mm lugs. 22mm straps just look too wide on my wrists. I even have a watch with 18mm lugs and strap that has been getting a lot of wrist time.


I wonder if I'm in a minority in liking the Orange Sumo.

Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

Condor97 said:


> For me, it wasn't the width of the lugs, but the length. Those long lugs were just something I couldn't get used to. I think that is ultimately one of the main reasons I flipped mine and probably why many others do as well. Still....there is something about the Sumo that keeps bringing me back. I am planning a Sumo mod right now. It will be a TST with a Sumo dial/handset. It will be a little while in the making due to a shortage of funds lately, but I think it will be cool.


sumo lugs are long but curve inward and hug the wrist so it wears smaller. i like the long lugs of the sumo and the alternating brushed and polished surfaces.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

Okay so I miss mine too much....will buy another....I just can't stand reading about them. Its crazy right? I bought my first one and liked it better and wore more than my Omega Seamaster. In fact it kind of ruined the Seamaster thing for me, the Sumo looks as good, is more accurate, and doesn't cost a house payment.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Interesting as right now I am the other way around, just bought a BLuMo and have recently found an Omega Seamaster in great condition for a good price, it's the watch I always wanted (Grail watch) and now I am thinking if I get the omega should I flip the sumo, even though I love it I am really a one watch kind of guy... But the omega it's the perfect watch for me..and I wouldn't want to consider the sumo as a "beater"!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Interesting as right now I am the other way around, just bought a BLuMo and have recently found an Omega Seamaster in great condition for a good price, it's the watch I always wanted (Grail watch) and now I am thinking if I get the omega should I flip the sumo, even though I love it I am really a one watch kind of guy... But the omega it's the perfect watch for me..and I wouldn't want to consider the sumo as a "beater"!


Tbh the seamaster looks like a better fit for your wrist. If you are a one-watch guy then I know I'd definitely be choosing the SMP

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Interesting as right now I am the other way around, just bought a BLuMo and have recently found an Omega Seamaster in great condition for a good price, it's the watch I always wanted (Grail watch) and now I am thinking if I get the omega should I flip the sumo, even though I love it I am really a one watch kind of guy... But the omega it's the perfect watch for me..and I wouldn't want to consider the sumo as a "beater"!


Keep both. But the seamaster is king.


----------



## cheshirecatiii (Apr 22, 2011)

AaronMckay said:


> Keep both. But the seamaster is king.


Agreed on both! But I still found I wore the darn Sumo more....I know that's silly.....


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

cheshirecatiii said:


> Agreed on both! But I still found I wore the darn Sumo more....I know that's silly.....


Not silly at all, both are fantastic watches. The omega is just in a different league, also smaller and classier


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> I wonder if I'm in a minority in liking the Orange Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my Cash Hoover 6


Actually my first sumo is orange. You got company lol


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

cheshirecatiii said:


> Agreed on both! But I still found I wore the darn Sumo more....I know that's silly.....


As Aaron said, its not silly at all. I wore my sumo more than submariner. In fact my subs are now sitting still in the safe for about 6 months now.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

cheshirecatiii said:


> Okay so I miss mine too much....will buy another....I just can't stand reading about them. Its crazy right? I bought my first one and liked it better and wore more than my Omega Seamaster. In fact it kind of ruined the Seamaster thing for me, the Sumo looks as good, is more accurate, and doesn't cost a house payment.


Could you please let me know if it's original this omega I am after.


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

nick_sixx said:


> Tbh the seamaster looks like a better fit for your wrist. If you are a one-watch guy then I know I'd definitely be choosing the SMP
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Shhhh the blumo is a much better fit. Oh by the way fausto, interested in selling the SMP? Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

joey79 said:


> Shhhh the blumo is a much better fit. Oh by the way fausto, interested in selling the SMP? Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's quartz though eh


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Could you please let me know if it's original this omega I am after.


Some of the replicas are very hard to tell especially from not great pictures. Further more some replicas are frankensteined with genuine parts which makes it near impossible to tell. However there was never made a very good rep of the the SMP. And the fact that it's quartz rules out a franken.

I'd like to see better pictures of the dial and caseback. But i'm confident this is a genuine. It's the newer model with applied markers and longer hands, with quartz movement. Is the bracelet polished and brushed like it should or all brushed? Hard to tell.

Looks really good, the quality on these is amazing, you notice as soon as you start setting the time. And they wear so comfortable


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> It's quartz though eh


If it's Quartz, it looks to be in great condition. Especially when you consider they stopped making the Quartz.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

joey79 said:


> If it's Quartz, it looks to be in great condition. Especially when you consider they stopped making the Quartz.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It's the new version with applied markers. I think they introduced it n 2006, probably only discontinued a few years ago when the ceramic came out. I could be wrong.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Enough about seamaster! Merry SUMO xmas!

just kidding, continue discussing omega if you choose ?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Enough about seamaster! Merry SUMO xmas!
> 
> just kidding, continue discussing omega if you choose ?


After looking at that pic, sometimes the big lugs and small bracelet do look a but funny. Oh well. Still love it!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

joey79 said:


> nick_sixx said:
> 
> 
> > Tbh the seamaster looks like a better fit for your wrist. If you are a one-watch guy then I know I'd definitely be choosing the SMP
> ...


Actually the wrist pics of the Seamaster are from the seller, it looks that he has big wrist, mine are thin from the Sumo pics , anyway I just payed the seller for the SMP but PayPal put a hold on the money for some security reason and the seller can't access the money, and he either wants me to wait 21days until he can have the money or make a refund..has anyone happened this before?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Could you please let me know if it's original this omega I am after.


Yes it is

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Actually the wrist pics of the Seamaster are from the seller, it looks that he has big wrist, mine are thin from the Sumo pics , anyway I just payed the seller for the SMP but PayPal put a hold on the money for some security reason and the seller can't access the money, and he either wants me to wait 21days until he can have the money or make a refund..has anyone happened this before?


I had that happen as a seller. The buyers funds were on hold so I just refunded and moved on. Ask paypal why. But I think maybe you just added your account? Or its a new credit card? Or its not verified? Ask paypal and I'm sure you can sort it out.

If its an issue with the credit card maybe transfer the funds to your account and pay direct.

But ABSOLUTELY follow paypal instructions and follow proper procedure to ensure you are protected


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> After looking at that pic, sometimes the big lugs and small bracelet do look a but funny. Oh well. Still love it!


I actually think that shot highlights how the 20mm lugs suit the sumo. Gives it some character IMO.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

JR1 said:


> i don't think you are in the minority here. although many have complained about the sumo's 20MM lugs and some have actually modified theirs to 22MM, i think the ones that like the 20MM are in the majority. if we do a poll i think the ones liking the 20MM lugs would outnumber the vocal proponents of the larger bracelet sizes.


>>modified theirs to 22MM

This is a thing? That doesn't sound like it would look very nice.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

joey79 said:


> I actually think that shot highlights how the 20mm lugs suit the sumo. Gives it some character IMO.


Exactly. It doesn't look funny... it looks like a Sumo.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

southwade said:


> >>modified theirs to 22MM
> 
> This is a thing? That doesn't sound like it would look very nice.


yes back read this thread. it is for folks who thinks stock 20MM bracelet is too thin. there are aftermarket bracelets with 20MM end links with 22MM bracelets.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Having got my sumo I have realized the majority of pics make the lug size look smaller due to lens distortions. With the downward sweeping lugs the bracelet is a further away then the top of the bezel and always looks smaller than it appears in real life. If I had a choice I'd probably choose 22 but I am fine with 20.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Having got my sumo I have realized the majority of pics make the lug size look smaller due to lens distortions. With the downward sweeping lugs the bracelet is a further away then the top of the bezel and always looks smaller than it appears in real life. If I had a choice I'd probably choose 22 but I am fine with 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with you. I think through aftermarket endlinks that fill the lugs make it look better. Beefier


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Having got my sumo I have realized the majority of pics make the lug size look smaller due to lens distortions. With the downward sweeping lugs the bracelet is a further away then the top of the bezel and always looks smaller than it appears in real life. If I had a choice I'd probably choose 22 but I am fine with 20.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My endmill should arrive next week. And I bought a sapphire crystal and replacement bezel for my brother for Xmas but I might keep the crystal for myself !??


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

JR1 said:


> yes back read this thread. it is for folks who thinks stock 20MM bracelet is too thin. there are aftermarket bracelets with 20MM end links with 22MM bracelets.


>>20MM end links with 22MM bracelets

Ah, I thought you meant they milled out the lugs to accommodate a 22mm end link and bracelet.

What you're describing reminds me of the factory Monster bracelet. It is 20mm as well, but the bracelet steps UP to 22.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

A better photo of my Sumo on it's new Super Engineer









They make a great combination


----------



## alxkrft (Apr 24, 2014)

are there any ceramic aftermarket bezel inserts available? like the one from the ltd version? i dont like the big numerals.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

alxkrft said:


> are there any ceramic aftermarket bezel inserts available? like the one from the ltd version? i dont like the big numerals.


I've been on the hunt for years. Nothing yet.

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Just wondering any orange sumo owners mod the hands to those of the blumo type?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

alxkrft said:


> are there any ceramic aftermarket bezel inserts available? like the one from the ltd version? i dont like the big numerals.


The closest you can get thin numerals is from Yobokies, but they are not ceramic.


----------



## sprintV (Aug 1, 2014)

how do you guys maintain the condition of your sumo? mine has got several slight scratches on the glass.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

sprintV said:


> how do you guys maintain the condition of your sumo? mine has got several slight scratches on the glass.


Don't scratch the crystal on stuff 😁 . Or you can replace the crystal with sapphire for $57 from yobokies


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

3 weeks in and my sumo is at +0.5 seconds. No gain or loss on the wrist and I have a couple resting positions that gain time and a couple that lose time. Phenomenal. I know it is somewhat luck of the draw but for those wondering about the capabilities of the watches timekeeping, fear not. Very impressed. 
I know some may disagree but I prefer my near perfect time over a perfectly aligned chapter ring. Of course both would be best. 
Just hope it keeps up!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> 3 weeks in and my sumo is at +0.5 seconds. No gain or loss on the wrist and I have a couple resting positions that gain time and a couple that lose time. Phenomenal. I know it is somewhat luck of the draw but for those wondering about the capabilities of the watches timekeeping, fear not. Very impressed.
> I know some may disagree but I prefer my near perfect time over a perfectly aligned chapter ring. Of course both would be best.
> Just hope it keeps up!


Mine is similar. Gains 2 seconds per day on the wrist. Loses 3/day crown down at night . Or gains 3/seconds dial up at night. I haven't had to set it in a month and it's always within 5 seconds


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Mine is similar. Gains 2 seconds per day on the wrist. Loses 3/day crown down at night . Or gains 3/seconds dial up at night. I haven't had to set it in a month and it's always within 5 seconds


Mine is also very good. Pretty much bang on all day when worn and will gain 3-4 secs face up over night. I'll try leaving it crown down to see what happens. Awesome watch and movement either way! And to top it all my bezel is perfect.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

chriscentro said:


> Just wondering any orange sumo owners mod the hands to those of the blumo type?


I'm quite happy with the original hands. To me the black outline ties in with the bezel.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

I should be having my endmill bracelet soon 😊 I will update with pictures


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

faustoklaere said:


> Interesting as right now I am the other way around, just bought a BLuMo and have recently found an Omega Seamaster in great condition for a good price, it's the watch I always wanted (Grail watch) and now I am thinking if I get the omega should I flip the sumo, even though I love it I am really a one watch kind of guy... But the omega it's the perfect watch for me..and I wouldn't want to consider the sumo as a "beater"!


I own both a Titanium Seamaster and a Blumo. I have owned the Seamaster for many years and wear it as my dress up watch. The Blumo is in my regular watch rotation. Not a beater, I have a Casio solar for working on my motorcycle, and inn yard work. Two different watches and I enjoy Both.

I also have a Shogun and a Tuna in my JDM watch rotation ;-)


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

My seiko sumo arrived today, sent from a seller on ebay. I went for sdbc033 because i was able to get this model for about £60 less new (£279 new)
chapter ring lines up as does bezel. I've only had the watch a few hours so have had enough time to check its time keeping.
Superb Value watch, but the bracelet does let the watch down, its not the clasp as i knew what the clasp would be like as i have other seiko's with the same clasp and quite like the pressed steel clasp.
Its the way the links are made, would have been nice if the centre square link separate and not machined as one piece.
Its more noticeable when you take the watch off as the bracelet does not want fold very easily.
Must say its comfortable to wear, the wetsuit extension on my Seiko monster bracelet used to dig into my hand and was the reason i sold it, no so with the sumo i don't even notice it.
In many ways the watch reminds me of my Seiko Kinetic diver SMY003P (15yrs old) its that level of quality & superb value.
The Lume on this 033 model is about the same SMY003P may be a little brighter but watch is 15 years old.
So talk of the 033 having a brighter lume than 003 is probably just sales talk.

I've tried to show a lume comparsion to my Breitling superocean in this youtube clip, sorry for the quailty I'm no youtuber:



It hard to see but I would say the Seiko is brighter and after one hour of darkness the Seiko was still brighter than the Breitling but only just.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

7iain7 said:


> My seiko sumo arrived today, sent from a seller on ebay. I went for sdbc033 because i was able to get this model for about £60 less new (£279 new)
> chapter ring lines up as does bezel. I've only had the watch a few hours so have had enough time to check its time keeping.
> Superb Value watch, but the bracelet does let the watch down, its not the clasp as i knew what the clasp would be like as i have other seiko's with the same clasp and quite like the pressed steel clasp.
> Its the way the links are made, would have been nice if the centre square link separate and not machined as one piece.
> ...


Enjoy your Sumo. I got my first one recently and I'm very pleased with it. Mine is the orange one and therefore came with the hopeless rubber strap. I've swapped it out for a super engineer ii and it is now the business!


----------



## Toffern (Dec 7, 2015)

I skipped the sumo, Went from a skx007 to a mm300 but i guess i want a blumo too.


----------



## Jimmy74 (Mar 13, 2014)

7iain7 said:


> My seiko sumo arrived today, sent from a seller on ebay. I went for sdbc033 because i was able to get this model for about £60 less new (£279 new)
> chapter ring lines up as does bezel. I've only had the watch a few hours so have had enough time to check its time keeping.
> Superb Value watch, but the bracelet does let the watch down, its not the clasp as i knew what the clasp would be like as i have other seiko's with the same clasp and quite like the pressed steel clasp.
> Its the way the links are made, would have been nice if the centre square link separate and not machined as one piece.
> ...


That's the comparison I've been waiting for, thanks, I've been holding off buying one until someone made a comparison of the lume. Looks like I'm getting myself an early Christmas present. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Toffern said:


> I skipped the sumo, Went from a skx007 to a mm300 but i guess i want a blumo too.


You cant go wrong with a sumo lol


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

Blumo with pepsi bezel


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Blumo with pepsi bezel


Wow! I like it! Is that a yobokies bracelet?


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Wow! I like it! Is that a yobokies bracelet?


Thanks
That is a strapcode endmil bracelet with yobokies insert


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

sonykurniawan said:


> Thanks
> That is a strapcode endmil bracelet with yobokies insert


Oh! Ok. Same bracelet that is at the post office waiting for me to pick up 😀. Hopefully I won't have to sand the end links to fit


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Aaron
My end links just fit perfectly. I think my blumo is a 2014 from the serial. In fact if anything they could be tighter. Color me surprised as it seemed the consensus was that they were almost always too big. You'll love it! I pulled out the stock bracelet a week back thinking about getting it sized then said "meh" and back into the box it went.

What clasp did you order in the end?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> Aaron
> My end links just fit perfectly. I think my blumo is a 2014 from the serial. In fact if anything they could be tighter. Color me surprised as it seemed the consensus was that they were almost always too big. You'll love it! I pulled out the stock bracelet a week back thinking about getting it sized then said "meh" and back into the box it went.
> 
> What clasp did you order in the end?


I would actually prefer to sand it to ensure the perfect fit! My serial is 3d0691, not sure how that dates mine.

I ordered the button chamfer , the sales rep recommended it. I might have preferred the smaller size of the the less expensive clasp but I like the looks of the button chamfer and it's supposed to be better built


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Loving my Blumo! Eventually sold the SKX..it's another level o watch. What I've found odd it's that after a day of use, the crown seems to unthread by itself, I think it's perhaps of the no crown guards design of the sumo. I think it's rubbing with my hand and coming loose.. Has anybody found the same ? What worries me it's that I swim everyday with my watch and would not want to compromise the water resistant involuntarily and whitout me knowing!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Loving my Blumo! Eventually sold the SKX..it's another level o watch. What I've found odd it's that after a day of use, the crown seems to unthread by itself, I think it's perhaps of the no crown guards design of the sumo. I think it's rubbing with my hand and coming loose.. Has anybody found the same ? What worries me it's that I swim everyday with my watch and would not want to compromise the water resistant involuntarily and whitout me knowing!
> View attachment 6264290
> View attachment 6264290


That doesn't sound right to me at all. It should not unscrew accidentally.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Just picked up this morning from post office! Honestly can't brag enough about Strapcode service and from what I can tell so far quality! The endlinks need to be sanded down a touch so I'll have to get some sandpaper from my bro.


































For now I'll wear it on this 









I'll update when I get the endmill on


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Just picked up this morning from post office! Honestly can't brag enough about Strapcode service and from what I can tell so far quality! The endlinks need to be sanded down a touch so I'll have to get some sandpaper from my bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Actually I'm quite happy with the stock Sumo bracelet, and can attest to the robustness and quality of it.. I had the SKX on Strapcode Endmill wich I found a little on the heavy side, but of outstanding quality, but I think and that the sumo pairs excelent with the original one, super comfy and very silent! Also I don't like the color difference between the Endmill and sumo and also the design on the end links that connect to the watch comes out of nowhere, with those lines not keeping relation with the case and lugs..anyway hope you enjoy it and let us know at the end wich one you prefer!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Actually I'm quite happy with the stock Sumo bracelet, and can attest to the robustness and quality of it.. I had the SKX on Strapcode Endmill wich I found a little on the heavy side, but of outstanding quality, but I think and that the sumo pairs excelent with the original one, super comfy and very silent! Also I don't like the color difference between the Endmill and sumo and also the design on the end links that connect to the watch comes out of nowhere, with those lines not keeping relation with the case and lugs..anyway hope you enjoy it and let us know at the end wich one you prefer!


Honestly I see no difference in color between the stick bracelet and endmill. I appreciate that it's heavier and thicker. The clasp is way more sturdy with a solid click. I can understand your point about the endlinks, but in my eyes that line lines up with the polished line on the tip of the lug. Not to mention the endlinks on the stock bracelet , on mine anyway, don't fit snugly and i find they are too recessed.


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

I've tried to show a lume comparsion (SDBC033) to my Breitling superocean in this youtube clip, sorry for the quailty I'm no youtuber: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aJI5-sSh8zU
It hard to see but I would say the Seiko is brighter and after one hour of darkness the Seiko was still brighter than the Breitling but only just.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> Honestly I see no difference in color between the stick bracelet and endmill. I appreciate that it's heavier and thicker. The clasp is way more sturdy with a solid click. I can understand your point about the endlinks, but in my eyes that line lines up with the polished line on the tip of the lug. Not to mention the endlinks on the stock bracelet , on mine anyway, don't fit snugly and i find they are too recessed.


I think most sumos are recessed, that is done intentionally to ease divers rotating the bezel.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

sprintV said:


> how do you guys maintain the condition of your sumo? mine has got several slight scratches on the glass.


I babied my sumo, but in case you scratch it, many places sell sapphire crystal replacement. No worries there just enjoy your sumo.


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

The beauty of sumo


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

Yesterday and today's choice of watch.


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

..........................


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)




----------



## Boinar (Jul 15, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Loving my Blumo! Eventually sold the SKX..it's another level o watch. What I've found odd it's that after a day of use, the crown seems to unthread by itself, I think it's perhaps of the no crown guards design of the sumo. I think it's rubbing with my hand and coming loose.. Has anybody found the same ? What worries me it's that I swim everyday with my watch and would not want to compromise the water resistant involuntarily and whitout me knowing!
> View attachment 6264290
> View attachment 6264290


The crown unscrews itself somewhat on my sumo too. My guess is also that is due to the crownless design. 
I don't really swim with it so not so bothered. Desk diving all day every day.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Boinar said:


> The crown unscrews itself somewhat on my sumo too. My guess is also that is due to the crownless design.
> I don't really swim with it so not so bothered. Desk diving all day every day.


How many rotations does it take to screw down?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> How many rotations does it take to screw down?


About 3 turns


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> About 3 turns


That sounds about right but I really don't think it should be unscrewing on its own. Unfortunately I can't offer an explanation though


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

dark_divine1218 said:


> Yesterday and today's choice of watch.


Wow, first shots of it posted in the wild.

Let me say, I like it more now that I see real shots - not mockup, marketing shots. That pattern on the dial is sweet. And the gold accents look pretty good, too. It's definitely not a quiet watch.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Wow, first shots of it posted in the wild.
> 
> Let me say, I like it more now that I see real shots - not mockup, marketing shots. That pattern on the dial is sweet. And the gold accents look pretty good, too. It's definitely not a quiet watch.


Yeah it looks really cool!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

So my endmill bracelet doesn't fit. The endlinks are slightly to wide and need a bit if a Shave. My dad and I started to try and do it with a rotating powered device with a fine wheel. I was nervous about getting an uneven surface with that so we called it quits early on. We have a wet stone we can use. Does anybody have any suggestions? .the last thing I want is for the end link to fit but not have a flush fit between the lug and endlink


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

AaronMckay said:


> So my endmill bracelet doesn't fit. The endlinks are slightly to wide and need a bit if a Shave. My dad and I started to try and do it with a rotating powered device with a fine wheel. I was nervous about getting an uneven surface with that so we called it quits early on. We have a wet stone we can use. Does anybody have any suggestions? .the last thing I want is for the end link to fit but not have a flush fit between the lug and endlink


for almost 100 dollars on he bracelet you shouldn't have to do that work yourself! If it's supposed to fit the sumo perfectly and it doesn't, I would talk to Strapcode, they have great customer service and I'm sure they would take care of you!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Wow, first shots of it posted in the wild.
> 
> Let me say, I like it more now that I see real shots - not mockup, marketing shots. That pattern on the dial is sweet. And the gold accents look pretty good, too. It's definitely not a quiet watch.


i like it very much! If it wasn't for that cyclops and would be thinking of getting one! Loving the Waves on the dial, now the Omega Seamaster comparison it's more obvious! Hehe


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> So my endmill bracelet doesn't fit. The endlinks are slightly to wide and need a bit if a Shave. My dad and I started to try and do it with a rotating powered device with a fine wheel. I was nervous about getting an uneven surface with that so we called it quits early on. We have a wet stone we can use. Does anybody have any suggestions? .the last thing I want is for the end link to fit but not have a flush fit between the lug and endlink


A Sanding stick from a hardware store, or maybe a cardboard women's (or men's) finger/toe-nail file, on the end links only (not the watch lugs) should work. Smooth, Straight, Easy, One way Strokes.....won't take long, and you'll be proud of your work & watch. You can use some tape on the Endlinks, to prevent scratches.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

garydusa said:


> A Sanding stick from a hardware store, or maybe a cardboard women's (or men's) finger/toe-nail file, on the end links only (not the watch lugs) should work. Smooth, Straight, Easy, One way Strokes.....won't take long, and you'll be proud of your work & watch. You can use some tape on the Endlinks, to prevent scratches.


Awesome thanks! I have a wet stone actually which should work


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> Awesome thanks! I have a wet stone actually which should work


 That should work, I'm sure it's only a hair off, I had to shave one of my ends too. Took about 1/2 hour to hour or so....then it just slid on in place.


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

A Glycine sub combat 28000 bph & Sekio sumo 21600 bph slow motion seconds hand comparison: 



The sweep of the seiko even though its a lower bph looks very smooth imo.


----------



## skoner (May 27, 2014)

7iain7 said:


> A Glycine sub combat 28000 bph & Sekio sumo 21600 bph slow motion seconds hand comparison:
> 
> 
> 
> The sweep of the seiko even though its a lower bph looks very smooth imo.


Cool video. Yeah, it looks very smooth


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Sumo is my favourite watch in my collection.
And keeps much better time than i was expecting, only had the watch a few days so not really an accurate test but its run about 4 seconds fast a day which i think is fantastic.
Really would love to see what marinemaster 300 mm is like because that watch looks fantastic imo.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Mellow evening with some orange goodness.


----------



## summerman (Jul 19, 2014)

Buellrider said:


> Got bored...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

summerman said:


> Buellrider said:
> 
> 
> > Got bored...
> ...


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Preparing tha bags for my first trip with my Blumo, let's see how it holds up to the sun and beaches from Ecuador, Southamerica! Loving that shade of blue.. Also glad I picked up the older A style without the prospex logo! The shape of the case makes it sit so comfortable in the wrist it's unbelievable! Great watch


----------



## dark_divine1218 (Jul 16, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> i like it very much! If it wasn't for that cyclops and would be thinking of getting one! Loving the Waves on the dial, now the Omega Seamaster comparison it's more obvious! Hehe


Ordered a dome sapphire glass to replaxe the current glass.

Yes mee too doesnt like the cyclops.....

Sold out model...but if u guys interested i have a friend letting go his piece. BNIB SPB031J1


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

Sorry to hijack the thread but when are the updated Sumo watches supposed to be out with the Prospect logo on the dial?

Loving all the photos. If I didn't have tiny 6.5" wrists I'd have bought a Blumo already.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but when are the updated Sumo watches supposed to be out with the Prospect logo on the dial?
> 
> Loving all the photos. If I didn't have tiny 6.5" wrists I'd have bought a Blumo already.


They've been available for sometime. Search Sumo sbdc031 or sbdc033.

EBenke


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but when are the updated Sumo watches supposed to be out with the Prospect logo on the dial?
> 
> Loving all the photos. If I didn't have tiny 6.5" wrists I'd have bought a Blumo already.


You don't have to worry mate, I also have a 6,5 inch wrist and the Sumo fits perfectly! I also was in doubt at the beginning because of the specs that make you think the watch wears large, but it's quite the opposite, the real measurement of the actual watch it's 41.5mm,!the case it's what makes the measures appear larger, but be not afraid! Here some pics so you can take the risk! Worst case scenario you flip the watch at the same price for what you bought it! They re-sell very well!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

mi6_ said:


> Sorry to hijack the thread but when are the updated Sumo watches supposed to be out with the Prospect logo on the dial?
> 
> Loving all the photos. If I didn't have tiny 6.5" wrists I'd have bought a Blumo already.


I also have a 6.5 inch wrist. You should be fine. Worst case scenario, you can easily flip it and recover your money. Buy a used one from the forum


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

I have a smaller wrist at about 6.25" and i can wear sumo with no problem










And darth tuna too


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Did the sumo come with a grey bezel insert/dial or is that modded?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

It is a SPB029.
I love mine


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Very late to the party but waiting delivery of my first gen. Very excited.


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

merl said:


> It is a SPB029.
> I love mine


Very nice, I love that model

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

Sumo aka "Blumo" with sapphire dial window, small fonts bezel insert and Hammer bracelet. Thanks to Yobokies.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

cold_zero said:


> Sumo aka "Blumo" with sapphire dial window, small fonts bezel insert and Hammer bracelet. Thanks to Yobokies.
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=6335026&d=1450259087"]
> 
> ...


Before having it in person I too wasn't too keen on the big font bezel, but actually having it on wrist for a month has made me realized that the font goes perfectly with everything else on the sumo, IMO the smaller font leaves too much free space, and looks out of place. The Sumo for me it's a complete package. One question: is the blue shade on the aftermarket bezel different than the OEM one? Because it looks like a bit lighter color blue, I am in love with the deep blue of the original one..


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

cold_zero said:


> Sumo aka "Blumo" with sapphire dial window, small fonts bezel insert and Hammer bracelet. Thanks to Yobokies.
> 
> View attachment 6335026


Love it!!

The first time I heard someone call it a "dial window" 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Before having it in person I too wasn't too keen on the big font bezel, but actually having it on wrist for a month has made me realized that the font goes perfectly with everything else on the sumo, IMO the smaller font leaves too much free space, and looks out of place. The Sumo for me it's a complete package. One question: is the blue shade on the aftermarket bezel different than the OEM one? Because it looks like a bit lighter color blue, I am in love with the deep blue of the original one..


To each his own on big or small font bezel. Omega PO has a more thinner font on their bezel and leaving a wider space if you compare to the thin font from Yobokies.

As for the blue shade on the bezel, it is indeed lighter than the original on Sumo. But the shade of blue is closer to the blue dial.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Sumo has arrived...


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

peacemaker885 said:


> Sumo has arrived...


Congratulations! Enjoy it


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)




----------



## mokujin (Aug 12, 2013)

Just added a blue Sumo to my collection during a recent trip to Taiwan. I wasn't actively looking for anything, but happened to see it out of the corner of my eye.


----------



## Karcici (Dec 15, 2015)

...my sumo


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I am getting a blumo without the prospex logo while they are still available.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Dopamina said:


> I am getting a blumo without the prospex logo while they are still available.


Yep, me too. Or maybe a black one, regardless no prospex logo.

EBenke


----------



## sprintV (Aug 1, 2014)

What's the damage?


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

cold_zero said:


> To each his own on big or small font bezel. Omega PO has a more thinner font on their bezel and leaving a wider space if you compare to the thin font from Yobokies.
> 
> As for the blue shade on the bezel, it is indeed lighter than the original on Sumo. But the shade of blue is closer to the blue dial.
> 
> View attachment 6345586


Totally of topic.. But what's the model number on that omega?

-whoa-


----------



## cold_zero (Apr 4, 2012)

whoa said:


> Totally of topic.. But what's the model number on that omega?
> 
> -whoa-


CRPO


----------



## whoa (May 5, 2013)

cold_zero said:


> CRPO


Thanks!

-whoa-


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

My Sumo on a funky blue backdrop


----------



## sonykurniawan (Aug 6, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> My Sumo on a funky blue backdrop
> 
> View attachment 6369969


That orange dial really stands out now


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> My Sumo on a funky blue backdrop
> 
> View attachment 6369969


Is that a strapcode bracelet?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

southwade said:


> Is that a strapcode bracelet?


It sure is. Super Engineer II. Really nice quality.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just ordered a Blumo, I hope I made the right choice.....


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> It sure is. Super Engineer II. Really nice quality.


Thanks. That's the first time I've seen a picture of those endlinks and liked them. Usually they don't seem to match the style of the case well.


----------



## southwade (Mar 26, 2015)

edit: duplicate post. This website annoys me.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

ebenke said:


> I just ordered a Blumo, I hope I made the right choice.....


was it the classic SBDC003 or the " new & improved" SBDC033? (does the X logo qualify as an upgrade?)


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

southwade said:


> Thanks. That's the first time I've seen a picture of those endlinks and liked them. Usually they don't seem to match the style of the case well.


that SEII bracelet model is specifically for sumos to match the lugs and case perfectly.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

JR1 said:


> was it the classic SBDC003 or the " new & improved" SBDC033? (does the X logo qualify as an upgrade?)


I went with the classic. I didn't like the prospex logo.

EBenke


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

me too. i have the classic black sumo and i prefer it over the new sumos. i just like the cursive font. if i ever get a bluemo, i'd get the classic one. 

sadly seiko is capitalizing on the prospex X logo and profiting from it that it is now watering down the prospex brand. slap the X logo on anything and boom! charge a huge premium. case in point were the prospex monsters which they were initially asking sumo money, at least that one had a 6R15 movement, and the various 4R36 equipped prospex watches and charging near sumo prices.


----------



## jesterphile (Aug 13, 2015)

I just received a new SBDC033 and I don't mind the prospex logo, I think both styles are nice. My original SBDC001 has misaligned hands with the hour indices which bothered me so I sold it, the SBDC033 does not have the same issue thankfully... Some pics:







Lume shot:


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

JR1 said:


> me too. i have the classic black sumo and i prefer it over the new sumos. i just like the cursive font. if i ever get a bluemo, i'd get the classic one.
> 
> sadly seiko is capitalizing on the prospex X logo and profiting from it that it is now watering down the prospex brand. slap the X logo on anything and boom! charge a huge premium. case in point were the prospex monsters which they were initially asking sumo money, at least that one had a 6R15 movement, and the various 4R36 equipped prospex watches and charging near sumo prices.


at least the new sumos reported to have better lume, which would be an advantage.
however i still prefer the old one with cursive font and more balanced dial.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

with this being the case, if i do get a bluemo down the line, might get the one with the X logo on the dial. better lume and the X, blue dial and bezel makes it toolish and more of a beater. the black sumo with the cursive automatic on the dial will be the "dress diver". for desk diving duties.

but if i might just have one, i'd pick the classic dial over the X dial.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

is it really proven that the 31 & 33 has better lume than the classic sumos? i have not seen side by side lume shots. pictures would be nice. or did i miss it in this thread?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I really debated blue or black. I have a few divers in black and a couple in blue. My wife liked the blue so I went for it. At such a reasonable price, I can always add the black on the next 'mass drop' offering if I gotta have it.


EBenke


----------



## jesterphile (Aug 13, 2015)

JR1 said:


> is it really proven that the 31 & 33 has better lume than the classic sumos? i have not seen side by side lume shots. pictures would be nice. or did i miss it in this thread?


I can't provide you a side by side shot but the new lume is definitely _marginally_ cleaner and brighter IMO. I don't care either way personally as the old lume was good, however, it is definitely something I have noticed being better on the SBDC033.


----------



## clownefish (Oct 27, 2015)

My black Sumo. Lots of heft and presence - a friend actually mistook it for a Sub from far. LOL.
Also the one that keeps glowing longest in my watch case after I turn off the lights.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

clownefish said:


> My black Sumo. Lots of heft and presence - a friend actually mistook it for a Sub from far. LOL.
> Also the one that keeps glowing longest in my watch case after I turn off the lights.
> 
> View attachment 6396602


sumo actually looks like a sub on steroids, like the DSSD. nice sumo, and crumpler bag.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

My new limited edition sumo from King power duty free just around the corner from my hotel in Bangkok! 
Love the silver bezel and guilloché dial, which is subtle and quite interesting (different levels of vertical bands, discreet waves...) 
Had a fight with the clasp which refused to close but fixed it in the end (by bending gently).


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

JR1 said:


> sumo actually looks like a sub on steroids, like the DSSD. nice sumo, and crumpler bag.


Simply amazing... May I ask how much did it cost you approximately?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

fntms said:


> My new limited edition sumo from King power duty free just around the corner from my hotel in Bangkok!
> Love the silver bezel and guilloché dial, which is subtle and quite interesting (different levels of vertical bands, discreet waves...)
> Had a fight with the clasp which refused to close but fixed it in the end (by bending gently).


simply amazing may I ask how much did it cost you?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> simply amazing may I ask how much did it cost you?


limited edition sumos such as his sell from anywhere between $800-$1K i gather.

regular garden variety sumos such as the SBDC001, SBCD003, SBDC031 & SBDC033 sell for a wide range depending on where you buy and the foreign currency exchange rate, but safe to say a new one would be in the $400ish range, give or take a $50 bill?


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I just ordered a Blumo, paid $348+CA tax.


EBenke


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

faustoklaere said:


> simply amazing may I ask how much did it cost you?


It is currently discounted by 50% to... about 500€, which makes it a pretty good deal (not sure I would have bought it for the regular price, though it is a great watch). It's an edition of 1965 watches produced, mine is in the low numbers (50s). 
It makes for a great 'clear /white' watch (it is silver actually, but appears grey/white with pinkish hues at some angles and under certain lights), I have too many black or blue dials, and I find plain white is not my taste.

Edit: it has a sapphire crystal, which I understand is not the case with the standard sumo.


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi,I've made a time lapsed video comparing the lume on the new model Seiko SBDC033 to a Breitling superocean:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi guys, I am thinking of getting the bezel insert from Yobokies for my Blumo but the color seems a brighter blue than stock in the photos, I really think the darker blue suits the watch best. Should I go ahead and order the blue insert, should I get a black one instead or is there another option other than Yobokies out there? Thanks much.


----------



## CERACHROM (Aug 21, 2015)

JR1 said:


> limited edition sumos such as his sell from anywhere between $800-$1K i gather.
> 
> regular garden variety sumos such as the SBDC001, SBCD003, SBDC031 & SBDC033 sell for a wide range depending on where you buy and the foreign currency exchange rate, but safe to say a new one would be in the $400ish range, give or take a $50 bill?


The Sumo can be well worth $1k given the build quality. However, It would be hard for me to stomach paying a $600 premium for a silver dial. Just my 0.02


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Dopamina said:


> I am getting a blumo without the prospex logo while they are still available.


So is that version truly discontinued, and the only stock available is remaining inventory?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Got a work led light/magnifier, loupe, tools for Xmas. Got my sapphire crystal and bezel from yobokies. Going to get a crystal press and the swap my crystal


























Finally got my endmill on after sanding the endlinks to fit


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

AaronMckay said:


> Finally got my endmill on after sanding the endlinks to fit


Looks Good! I was wondering, hadn't seen any pics in awhile. Congrats on the new tools too. Try Harbor Freight or look up "victoryduanshop" (seller) on "Fleabay" for cheap /inexpensive watch tools, they ship out of Los Angeles California so they arrive quite quickly.


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

Quick question to members with aftermarket bracelets, are they lighter than the original bracelet? I wanted to find out the lightest bracelet that can fit the Sumo. Thanks!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

peacemaker885 said:


> Quick question to members with aftermarket bracelets, are they lighter than the original bracelet? I wanted to find out the lightest bracelet that can fit the Sumo. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Stock bracelet is pretty thin and light. Aftermarket are usually thicker and heavier, on strapcode it lists all the specs on the bracelets.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

peacemaker885 said:


> Quick question to members with aftermarket bracelets, are they lighter than the original bracelet? I wanted to find out the lightest bracelet that can fit the Sumo. Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


So your only reason to change the bracelet is to find a lighter one?


----------



## peacemaker885 (Dec 25, 2009)

AaronMckay said:


> So your only reason to change the bracelet is to find a lighter one?


That's correct. I have the Z20 and the MM strap on the way that cuts the weight of the by a lot, but wanted to know if the other bracelets are lighter than the stock.

The Sumo is heavy enough as it is for me. Its my heaviest watch.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

Who else makes replacement bracelets/endlinks specifically for the Sumo?


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

dosnglenn said:


> Who else makes replacement bracelets/endlinks specifically for the Sumo?


Yobokies, strapcode, monster watches, there's an Ebay seller too. Strapcode, the eBay seller and monster watches all get there bracelets from the same factory


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

dosnglenn said:


> Who else makes replacement bracelets/endlinks specifically for the Sumo?


Seikoect2014 is the eBay seller. He, strapcode and I believe rob at monster watches all get the bracelets from Taikonaut.

I'm very happy with mine that I got from strapcode snd their service was great


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Hello all, I own a Sumo. It is a great watch, but I've been waging a struggle with it since I purchased it. I'm not a bracelet type person. I've tried the MM300 strap, NATO straps, Eulit Perlon strap, and the Seiko 4KR3JZ Sawtooth strap.......None of those really made me happy, so today I threw in the towel, and put the stock bracelet back on the Sumo......


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Franz-Anton said:


> Hello all, I own a Sumo. It is a great watch, but I've been waging a struggle with it since I purchased it. I'm not a bracelet type person. I've tried the MM300 strap, NATO straps, Eulit Perlon strap, and the Seiko 4KR3JZ Sawtooth strap.......None of those really made me happy, so today I threw in the towel, and put the stock bracelet back on the Sumo......


Lol cool man. I'm glad you like the Sumo. Too bad you can't find a strap you like.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

garydusa said:


> Looks Good! I was wondering, hadn't seen any pics in awhile. Congrats on the new tools too. Try Harbor Freight or look up "victoryduanshop" (seller) on "Fleabay" for cheap /inexpensive watch tools, they ship out of Los Angeles California so they arrive quite quickly.


Yes took a while to get on as I had to sand the endlinks down and was doing so nervously and cautiously. I had strapcode send me an extra set just in case.

I will look into those tool suppliers. Thanks


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love mine on strapcode endmill 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

boatswain said:


> I love mine on strapcode endmill
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 ^^^^


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

This is my favorite watch... 
Regards from Poland 
Martin


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Seems I now have full blown Sumosis. Got my 005 but a few weeks ago, just pulled the trigger on a 001. For me the Sumo is about as nice as a dressy diver gets so I figured I may as well have a choice of two. Should I admit to myself that it's only a matter of time before a Blumo joins the fold?


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

my blumo ... i am in love ...!!!


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^ Wow...what a great shot. Thanks - now I know what I'll wear tomorrow. You just sold me.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

While nowhere near Capt-dim's shot above, here's my contribution...


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

An unusual pic angle for the sumo, for those who are in doubt of getting one cause of the size, in this pic I am hugging goodbye to my mom, and wearing my Blue Sumo on my 6,7 inch wrist, and love the way it wears, super comfortable because it doesn't move as a smaller one would it hugs perfectly the wrist. It's my only watch and never take it off. And that divers extension was a life savior, was recently on a trip in Southamerica where my wrist expanded so much, since the watch was sized for Germany cold weather, and that feature let me wore it through those hot days..best €390 that I ever spent!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

View attachment 6593642

An unusual pic angle for the sumo, for those who are in doubt of getting one cause of the size, in this pic I am hugging goodbye to my mom, and wearing my Blue Sumo on my 6,7 inch wrist, and love the way it wears, super comfortable because it doesn't move as a smaller one would it hugs perfectly the wrist. It's my only watch and never take it off. And that divers extension was a life savior, was recently on a trip in Southamerica where my wrist expanded so much, since the watch was sized for Germany cold weather, and that feature let me wore it through those hot days..best €390 that I ever spent!


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the great pics.

Mine is on its way! I can't wait!


EBenke


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> An unusual pic angle for the sumo, for those who are in doubt of getting one cause of the size, in this pic I am hugging goodbye to my mom, and wearing my Blue Sumo on my 6,7 inch wrist, and love the way it wears, super comfortable because it doesn't move as a smaller one would it hugs perfectly the wrist. It's my only watch and never take it off. And that divers extension was a life savior, was recently on a trip in Southamerica where my wrist expanded so much, since the watch was sized for Germany cold weather, and that feature let me wore it through those hot days..best €390 that I ever spent!


Two very important life lessons in this post: 1. Always hug your mom goodbye no matter how old you are. 2. Always wear a Sumo.


----------



## brunemto (Oct 31, 2014)

Sumo+Iso


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)

I'm in.


----------



## fntms (Jun 9, 2011)

Actual diving with... a diver (Sumo). 
First time as well, felt great!


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Im in with my new sumo as a desk diver watch. Hehe...









Sent from my Black Sapphire S6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## arikristian (Jan 10, 2016)

My daily beater! Nato for weekend


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

I'm happy to finally share some pics of my first Sumo! I picked up one of the limited edition Thailand SPB031 Sumo's while in Bangkok over the holiday. I didn't take it out of the box until tonight as I've been pretty busy with work and family stuff. I also left it in the box because I was on the fence about keeping it. But after trying a few straps and shooting these pictures I decided I will definitely be keeping this beauty!









It is a stunning watch. The winner for me is really the color combination and the inclusion of a cyclops. It ends up being a leisurely look in a classic way. Reminds me of a Victorian drawing room or 1930's casino. It was the color combo in the beginning that made me take notice as I hadn't really considered the Sumo line until I saw this one.









The 20mm lug width is an odd choice for such a large watch, yet still works despite the contrast.









The only thing that bothers me about this watch is the stretched font on the bezel. Hate it. I have a black and gold insert with regular proportioned numerals which I will (carefully) install. Then it should be perfect for me.

Overall I'm quite happy with this unique watch.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

^^^Thanks for posting these pics - I don't know what it is about this one, but there's something oddly appealing to me. Not one I would normally be drawn to.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

very bad smoothed envelope as expensive money which costs this limitation. I think some Thai blacksmith doing it. I'd be upset.


----------



## Lostinthewoods (Jan 11, 2012)

dave92029 said:


> I own both a Titanium Seamaster and a Blumo. I have owned the Seamaster for many years and wear it as my dress up watch. The Blumo is in my regular watch rotation. Not a beater, I have a Casio solar for working on my motorcycle, and inn yard work. Two different watches and I enjoy Both.
> 
> I also have a Shogun and a Tuna in my JDM watch rotation ;-)


Which bracelet is that on your Sumo? Those are the best looking endlinks I havenseen on a sumo bracelet.


----------



## dosnglenn (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm in now too!
I just received this over the weekend from another WUS member.


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

burns78 said:


> very bad smoothed envelope as expensive money which costs this limitation. I think some Thai blacksmith doing it. I'd be upset.


I'm not quite sure what you think you are seeing in that photograph. Your comment makes very little sense.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

...levi said:


> I'm not quite sure what you think you are seeing in that photograph. Your comment makes very little sense.


Lol agreed. I'm curious to hear an explanation on that one.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I suspect he had a stroke.


----------



## dave92029 (Jan 29, 2011)

Rather than removing links to shorten my metal band (I've lost some weight), I decided to purchase a Hirsch Duke leather strap. The watch is so much lighter and more comfortable to wear. I'm also enjoying the dressier look. What do you think?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

...levi said:


> I'm not quite sure what you think you are seeing in that photograph. Your comment makes very little sense.


Correct cut. Can Seiko? Seiko can!
Seiko in limited edition should be more try!








MrB


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Lol oh my oh my ^^


----------



## mapotofu (Jan 7, 2016)

Just received my Blumo!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Correct cut. Can Seiko? Seiko can!
> Seiko in limited edition should be more try!
> View attachment 6631362
> 
> ...


Do or do not. There is no try - yoda


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

brandon\ said:


> I suspect he had a stroke.





AaronMckay said:


> Lol oh my oh my ^^


before you guys and mock people, remember WUS is a global forum. i suspect he is not a native english speaker and something probably was just lost in translation. i think he is trying to point out a QC issue.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

JR1 said:


> before you guys and mock people, remember WUS is a global forum. i suspect he is not a native english speaker and something probably was just lost in translation. i think he is trying to point out a QC issue.


I'm mocking him because he's doing it with little tact


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

a little tolerance will go a long way. if you don't like someone's post, just ignore.

peace! have a nice day to all.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

JR1 said:


> a little tolerance will go a long way. if you don't like someone's post, just ignore.
> 
> peace! have a nice day to all.


I appreciate your input and you seem really nice, I'm just going to say two things.

1) you realize that the advice you just gave me could have been applied to your own comment.

2) how would you like it after posting the above photo of your beautiful sumo I circled it's imperfections and critized your watch in front of everybody. I doubt that's why Levi posted in the forum.


JR1 said:


> a little tolerance will go a long way. if you don't like someone's post, just ignore.
> 
> peace! have a nice day to all.


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

AaronMckay said:


> I appreciate your input and you seem really nice, I'm just going to say two things.
> 
> 1) you realize that the advice you just gave me could have been applied to your own comment.
> 
> 2) how would you like it after posting the above photo of your beautiful sumo I circled it's imperfections and critized your watch in front of everybody. I doubt that's why Levi posted in the forum.


fair enough. points taken. i did not realise he was pointing out a QC issue on someone else's watch as he did not quote it. i thought he was ranting about his own watch.

now back to regular programing then...


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

JR1 said:


> fair enough. points taken. i did not realise he was pointing out a QC issue on someone else's watch as he did not quote it. i thought he was ranting about his own watch.
> 
> now back to regular programing then...


?? back to these ⌚


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

ive not recognized what he complaint about in that image...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sorry for the misunderstanding
Yes, I mean the problem QC (super CNC)

You talked about this:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-quality-annoyances-still-great-watch-1002937.html
In my opinion the limited edition will go first quality / sort - Quality Control should be better.

I have a lot Sumo
and I really like Sumo what is shown on the previous pages (https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/official-sumo-thread-368229-355.html#post24310018).
Once Seiko probably more sought


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

dave92029 said:


> Rather than removing links to shorten my metal band (I've lost some weight), I decided to purchase a Hirsch Duke leather strap. The watch is so much lighter and more comfortable to wear. I'm also enjoying the dressier look. What do you think?


Looks good in the pics.

How does the width of the strap look in comparison to the large face? Always a concern for me. Can't really tell from the pics.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Sorry for the misunderstanding
> Yes, I mean the problem QC (super CNC)
> 
> You talked about this:
> ...


Ok,
I understand what you are trying to say based on the link you provided. I suspect that whatever is showing up in the photo of mine that you circled is just an optical effect. I just compared the machining on all 4 lugs and they are symmetrical, unlike the scary images in the link you posted. The terminals of the polished third face are slightly different compared to some of the examples you showed (mine are squared off symmetrically on all four lugs) not really an issue for me as there are a number of other attributes about this watch that are different than other sumo versions. Perhaps I am lucky, or this green edition doesn't suffer from those asymmetrical QC issues? Would need to see more samples to know for sure.

I am sure you are trying to help, but I would suggest being cautious about pointing out the imperfections in other peoples images. A photo is just a photo, as in not an accurate record of reality subject to all kinds of optical effects and aberrations, not to mention the very subjective intentions of the photographer. Also, criticism can be easily misinterpreted.

Just saying.

Peace.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Peace 
and watch I really like and I sincerely congratulate
http://www.shoppinginjapan.net/seiko-spb031
MrB


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

all's well that ends well...


----------



## ...levi (Jul 20, 2015)

Dare I post more pictures of my SPB031 Sumo.

Don't go after my photos Burns78 

I swapped out the bezel insert for one with regular sized numerals. I much prefer the more reserved font on this one. I felt a bit bad modifying a limited edition watch, but in the end I figure it has to work for me so why not...


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

...levi said:


> Dare I post more pictures of my SPB031 Sumo.
> 
> Don't go after my photos Burns78
> 
> ...


Looks beautiful. Well done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I feel 'OFFICIAL' now, I boxing about 45 minutes ago...









EBenke


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

ebenke said:


> I feel 'OFFICIAL' now, I boxing about 45 minutes ago...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah feels like yesterday I was posting the unboxing of my blumo. Welcome to the club!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Unboxing is very fascinating 
Nice

MrB


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

My 








MrB


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 003 en route hopefully arriving today. Have been ogling this watch for so long. Others kept jumping the queue. Then I start seeing more chatter of being discontinued in favor of the newer 033 with aesthetic changes I don't really like, that take some of the inherent character away. So I finally said screw it. Never seen one in the metal and am curious if it meets my expectations (and hope there is no alignment issue as many report).


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Here's my Blue Sumo on a blue nato.

Nothing special. But I'm happy with how it turned out. First, the pics.



















Here's what I did. It's the Submariner Nato XII strap from Nato Strap Co. with polished hardware. I had a Submariner from them in the past. (The old Nato XIIs were thicker and heavier. The new ones are just right - a little thicker and stiffer than regular natos.) The dye in the old one bled pretty bad, especially when I gave my kid a bath. So I decided to speed up the process and boil it. Quite a bit of dye came out in the water, but it left the strap and medium-greyish faded/dulled blue - just perfect in my opinion. The pictures don't quite capture it, but it's the best I can do.

And here it is on my wrist on a snowy day.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

...levi said:


> Ok,
> I understand what you are trying to say based on the link you provided. I suspect that whatever is showing up in the photo of mine that you circled is just an optical effect. I just compared the machining on all 4 lugs and they are symmetrical, unlike the scary images in the link you posted. The terminals of the polished third face are slightly different compared to some of the examples you showed (mine are squared off symmetrically on all four lugs) not really an issue for me as there are a number of other attributes about this watch that are different than other sumo versions. Perhaps I am lucky, or this green edition doesn't suffer from those asymmetrical QC issues? *Would need to see more samples to know for sure.*
> 
> Just saying.
> ...


It is probably better,
but do not worry, my some of the usual Sumo is also not ideal (LE SBDC027),
the best fitted and cut the orange 

*I'm talking generally - LE should be more applied*


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Just received the SBDC031 from Japan. I'm in love! Gorgeous timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*

Received my SBDC003 today. Having fawned over the Sumo for a long time I finally got around to buying one... but this is literally the first time I have seen one in the metal. Truly a beautiful watch. What originally attracted me to this piece was the case lines, how they flow, how they are distinguished by finish, the thin ribbon of brushing along the edge... Glorious. In person it's no less impressive to see and to hold. I was quite amazed how well it hugs the wrist; there is nothing that feels big/too big about it for me given these curves. The lugs taper down and are well shy of the edges of my 7" wrist. One of the most comfortable cases I've tried.

That said I'm in a bit of a quandary as there are two things that have me preparing to click the "return" button. One is a slight scuff/blemish on the ribbon of brushing along the right case edge, below the crown and just above the drilled lug hole. Given Seiko is so well regarded for their case work, and the Sumo is a great example of why, this tiny bit will nag at me.

Number two... the chapter alignment. That was my biggest concern and it is affected here. I didn't really know what to look for and spent all my time comparing the inner bezel which appears to be fine compared to the rotating bezel (although if pressed you could say it's maybe clockwise a hair). Then it struck me that the _dial_ is what is misaligned. It's most noticeable with the 6 o'clock marker; it is not centered over the minute track. The bottom right edge of the marker aligns with the 29 minute hash, and thus the left side extends beyond the 31 minute hash. This of course works its way around the dial. It may sound minor, or even trivial, but once I've seen it I'll always notice it. And this ain't a cheap watch given the ****e exchange rate these days so hard to pass the red-faced test with such a rudimentary assembly.

Which brings me to my question... Is the dial alignment something that is easily tweaked by a local watchmaker or Seiko service? Likewise could those same folks clean up that edge blemish with a few swipes? I'm going to spend some more time admiring it hanging loose on my wrist and studying the curves and sure would like to keep it. But it has come from Japan, exchanging will be a logistical pain, and no guarantee the next one wouldn't have the same alignment that is so common. If it's a quick local fix I may end up doing that.


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*



mitchjrj said:


> ... and no guarantee the next one wouldn't have the same alignment that is so common


Here's my experience with sumos ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-quality-annoyances-still-great-watch-1002937.html ). I still love mine, but both had alignment issues. That being said, google "rolex bezel alignment", switch to the image search, and realize others (who spent WAY more than you did) feel your pain too.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Anyone have experience with Sumo/ Blumo on super engineer II? On the verge to buy a Blumo, and think the SE 2 looks good?

⌚


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



cwik said:


> Here's my experience with sumos ( https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/sumo-quality-annoyances-still-great-watch-1002937.html ). I still love mine, but both had alignment issues. That being said, google "rolex bezel alignment", switch to the image search, and realize others (who spent WAY more than you did) feel your pain too.


Such a shame. Every time I look at this case, particularly in profile, I'm mesmerized by it. But the list of inconsistencies keeps stacking up:

Having read your post above I checked the lug ends. Sure enough they are not uniform. Looking headlong at 6 o'clock the right lug is properly formed. The left lug, however, has the top left corner notched off... because the top of the polished "ribbon" along the side doesn't finish in a sharp point above the lug hole. Actually, all the points at the end of the lugs terminate a bit differently.

On the left side of the case there is a nick along the edge of the polished/brushed ribbon, deep enough to catch a fingernail.

The legendary Seiko accuracy is not presenting itself, at least insofar as the Hairspring app suggests. It's measuring at +15s/day. My SKX007 ran a net second fast after three solid weeks of wear. And seeing your post above about your movement experience along with the finishing issues gives me pause.

Between the chapter ring and dial misalignment, the scuff at the brushed corner of a lug, the discrepancies in lug edges, and the nick on the case edge on a "professional specification" piece of not-insignificant price I'm starting the return process. Such, such, such a shame. I don't think I would buy this sight unseen unless it came from a bulletproof reputable AD who did their due diligence or an absolutely trustworthy WUS member with a sterling reputation.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

It's a great watch and worth trying again. I have a misaligned chapter ring but my accuracy is phenomenal. I now sometime down the road I will scratch my handled and which point I will put in sapphire and at that point I'll have the chapter ring tweaked. 
This stuff happens (albeit too often it seems with seiko) but it is worth another try I think. See if you can get a dealer to send you pictures of the actual watch they will send you.

Mine was dominating the rotation for about 2 months then I took a break but it's time to get back on. So comfy for a bigger watch.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Is it misaligned? It looks good to me.

Maybe mine is misaligned and I don't even know it.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yours looks good. I am off to the left by half a minute.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

brandon\ said:


> Is it misaligned? It looks good to me.
> 
> Maybe mine is misaligned and I don't even know it.


Index 6 no good

MrB


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Index 6 no good
> 
> MrB


I believe it's not a misaligned bezel but actually a misprint of the 6 o'clock marker in the chapter ring, you can tell cause at 12 it's about right and if you would move it to align the 6 everything else would be misaligned.. I happen to have the same misprint at 6 on my sumo as well.. But it's so minimal that I don't even notice it, and as long as the pip from the bezel aligns well with the 12 all is good..


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

I agree. It seems like a misalignment in the printing. 

Either way, it me posting here to to know that mine was misaligned - you can see how much it bothers me. 

And I'm not sure of it's the design of the Sumo, but none of these look bad enough to bug me. I had a misaligned 009 and that was very noticeable and annoying. I think the misprinting is less noticeable that the loose chapter tongs of the SKXs.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I wonder why Seiko continues to allow misalignment issues to happen? Surely, they've heard complaints from their customers. Are these issues more frequent in their lower priced models?


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

seikos need to pay their assembly robots more. 

kidding aside, the vast majority of non WIS people would not notice it. i have a seiko 5 50th anniversary watch that i had no clue had a misaligned chapter ring. i had it for a while and did not notice it. i only realized it when i read tge threads about seiko misaligned chapter rings and check my seikos and it affected one watch. and i never knew. looks worse in photos than in person.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Today Blumo,
All centers = propably my 7 piece,
Black is't perfect,
To hit the perfect copy, you neet to buy or able to choose from 10 pieces... ;(
But I "love" this watch 
MrB


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Shipping back my Sumo today (sadly) but am going to take some pictures to document if need be, and if I purchase elsewhere in the future to illustrate exactly what NOT to send me. This is one I did on a whim to illustrate the misalignment with reference marks to clearly show the problem.


Note that the lines are dead vertical and horizontal, restricted as such in Photoshop. The red crosshair is based on the outer bezel as close as I can muster (and the image is straightened based on them). The yellow hashes are aligned horizontally and vertically and are equidistant from the central red crosshairs.










1) The inner chapter ring is skewed clockwise which you can see at each cardinal point relative to the red crosshair.
2) The dial is further skewed clockwise relative to the inner chapter ring. It is not just the markers that are out of place; look at the Seiko logo and see that it is not level. The whole dial is shifted.


To further illustrate the dial is rotated rather than markers misprinted I virtually rotated it and the inner bezel into alignment. The logo is no level, the cardinal markers/date window are now square. Wish it were this easy to correct in real-life!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

each part separately - everything can be corrected.
I'm not sure what the index number six
exaggerating the problem - is a watch for ~ 400 $
in black Sumo I have a similar "problem" - do not bother me
Seiko parts:

























*I think that watches with similar months of production have similar problems !!!*


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Don't quite understand what you're saying here. The watch is actually $600 here due to the exchange rate. Were it only the misalignment of the chapter ring and dial I couldn't live with it (would drive me nuts), but I could address it by correcting with a local watchmaker.

But when you add $600 + "professional specification" positioning + dual misalignment of chapter ring and dial + scuff on one edge + nick on another + non-uniform lugs/corner shapes + off-center bezel pip + (not mentioned earlier) a fair amount of back play on the bezel (more than any of my other watches) it's not exaggeration.



burns78 said:


> each part separately - everything can be corrected.
> I'm not sure what the index number six
> exaggerating the problem - is a watch for ~ 400 $
> in black Sumo I have a similar "problem" - do not bother me


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

OK, if the defect is more that you hit a defective copy of the watch, (should be paid to the seller, you need to feel comfortable with the watch),
which does not change the fact that the watch JP cost 44000jpy = ~ 400 $ others are local taxes ...

Seiko has to know,
frequent annotation sellers
about the problem centering hands and bezel ...
as I boxed with one seller when sumo was less than criticism and had dust on the dial


----------



## cwik (Nov 14, 2012)

rosborn said:


> I wonder why Seiko continues to allow misalignment issues to happen? Surely, they've heard complaints from their customers. Are these issues more frequent in their lower priced models?


Because we keep buying it


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

cwik said:


> Because we keep buying it


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

cwik said:


> Because we keep buying it


Good call!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)




----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Just ordered a blumo from Chino Can't wait to join the club! 
Also bought a super engineer from strapcode with fitted endlinks.

⌚


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

as I said. My black sumo is't perfect. I do't know whether to be annoyed or ignore? Worse even watches...


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Officially member

⌚


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

*The Official Sumo thread! - Father & son divers*

Father & son divers...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

burns78 said:


> as I said. My black sumo is't perfect. I do't know whether to be annoyed or ignore? Worse even watches...
> 
> View attachment 6739738
> View attachment 6739770
> View attachment 6739794


Just go with ignore. You have a masterpiece, a one of a kind watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Karcici (Dec 15, 2015)

strap leather 22mm


----------



## r0bf1ve (Aug 13, 2013)

GarageBoy said:


> If you could only have one, what color?


Limited-edition SILVER









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

Wrist check....

My favorite of the lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Just be cause. 
Away for work and miss my sumo at home


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

A bit of lume from my new Sumo.....

EBenke


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

Is the lume actually blue on the Sumo?

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

.Mad Hatter. said:


> Is the lume actually blue on the Sumo?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


Im afraid not. Its C3 lume so its kinda green for my eyes.










Sent from my Black Sapphire S6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Seeking alternatives to the SS bracelet on the Sumo. First, tried the obvious and very cool looking NATO...









Ideally, I'd like a rugged leather strap, but I don't like the gap caused by the long lugs.
So, I decided to experiment and sacrificed a Seiko rubber strap as a mock-up. I'm considering a notched custom leather strap that attaches the end links and gets rid of the blasted gap...

























Not very elegant in execution, but a decent mock-up considering I did this in 15 minutes with an exacto blade.

Anyone else try this? I'd love to see a brown leather version of this notched strap.


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

I like your NATO and totally agree about wanting a thick leather strap that also minimized the gap.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

FatTuesday said:


> Seeking alternatives to the SS bracelet on the Sumo. First, tried the obvious and very cool looking NATO...
> 
> View attachment 6774858
> 
> ...


Well done. ? I adore the Sumo, but hate the strap gap. This is a great solution.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

FatTuesday said:


> Seeking alternatives to the SS bracelet on the Sumo. First, tried the obvious and very cool looking NATO...
> 
> View attachment 6774858
> 
> ...


Good job!

I've seen a picture or two with an aftermarket rubber strap attached to the endlinks. That worked out pretty nice as well IMO. Anybody know where to get a rubber strap that fits the endlinks???

⌚


----------



## .Mad Hatter. (Sep 13, 2014)

yaibakt said:


> Im afraid not. Its C3 lume so its kinda green for my eyes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I figured that, same as my SUN023...still gorgeous though.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Chillin' in the snow❄?

⌚


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

hi guys i have a sumo, had a blumo before...can someone tell me how big/small a mm30 wears compared to sumo??


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

LuisR said:


> hi guys i have a sumo, had a blumo before...can someone tell me how big/small a mm30 wears compared to sumo??


Fala Luis,
I had a MM300 for a short period and from my brief experience the watch case is bit smaller in diameter but it is taller. IMO it feels top heavy on the wrist and I really did not like it very much. It is a stunning watch but it did not bond with me.

I thin the Sumo on the other hand feels more confortable on the wrist due to the shape of the case and curved lugs. 
Hope this helps. Valeu


----------



## joey79 (Aug 8, 2013)

FatTuesday said:


> Seeking alternatives to the SS bracelet on the Sumo. First, tried the obvious and very cool looking NATO...
> 
> View attachment 6774858
> 
> ...


To be honest the gap did not look that bad on the bond nato. It could be the photo, but it's the impression I get.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

LuisR said:


> hi guys i have a sumo, had a blumo before...can someone tell me how big/small a mm30 wears compared to sumo??


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Bought this pre-owned Sumo and a MM300, which is hurling my way as I type. One will be a surprise for my son's upcoming birthday. So far, I'm very impressed with the Sumo. I have some bracelet issues to deal with before it can be sized for his / my 7.75"+ wrists (missing pieces). In the mean time, I'm experimenting with strap options. The long lugs make using standard straps a challenge (dreaded gap).

Here it is today on Horween tan leather NATO. It's actually a 22mm strap, but the supple leather molds well into the 20mm space between lugs.

















My son saw me wearing the Sumo yesterday and commented on how cool it looked. I need to stop wearing it!!


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Having gone through 6 Seikos in the last 2 months, I finally found the perfect one. Blumo...the right size and heft, the perfect blue, not too dark or light. And bracelet is pretty good too.


----------



## gaizka (Mar 27, 2006)

Double post


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

LuisR said:


> hi guys i have a sumo, had a blumo before...can someone tell me how big/small a mm30 wears compared to sumo??


I had the blumo, after that the mm300 and now the wumo.
My first thought after receiving the mm300 was that it looked a bit too small. That didn't change. Though it was a great watch and good quality I sold it after 8 months. Can't say I didn't try but the watch was not for me. A Sumo has better proportions for my wrist (17 cm and quite flat)


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Exactly my Seiko story, I too found perfection in the Sumo... Here a bit of a different pic with flash catches yet another shade of blue, of the oh so versatile Blumo










gaizka said:


> Having gone through 6 Seikos in the last 2 months, I finally found the perfect one. Blumo...the right size and heft, the perfect blue, not too dark or light. And bracelet is pretty good too.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

faustoklaere said:


> Exactly my Seiko story, I too found perfection in the Sumo... Here a bit of a different pic with flash catches yet another shade of blue, of the oh so versatile Blumo
> View attachment 6799978


Love the Sumo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

merl said:


> I had the blumo, after that the mm300 and now the wumo.
> My first thought after receiving the mm300 was that it looked a bit too small. That didn't change. Though it was a great watch and good quality I sold it after 8 months. Can't say I didn't try but the watch was not for me. A Sumo has better proportions for my wrist (17 cm and quite flat)





burns78 said:


>





Willmax said:


> Fala Luis,
> I had a MM300 for a short period and from my brief experience the watch case is bit smaller in diameter but it is taller. IMO it feels top heavy on the wrist and I really did not like it very much. It is a stunning watch but it did not bond with me.
> 
> I thin the Sumo on the other hand feels more confortable on the wrist due to the shape of the case and curved lugs.
> Hope this helps. Valeu


tks guys, much appreciated!!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

gaizka said:


> Having gone through 6 Seikos in the last 2 months, I finally found the perfect one. Blumo...the right size and heft, the perfect blue, not too dark or light. And bracelet is pretty good too.


Posts like this make me really, really want a blumo!


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Posts like this make me really, really want a blumo!


then dont wait.
idea about getting a sumo had come in and out of my head for a few months, then, i thought, what the heck, this a great watch, why didnt i buy it already?
so i bought it. and it disappointed me, its not a great watch but even more than that. i regreted not buying it earlier...


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)

merl said:


> I had the blumo, after that the mm300 and now the wumo.
> My first thought after receiving the mm300 was that it looked a bit too small. That didn't change. Though it was a great watch and good quality I sold it after 8 months. Can't say I didn't try but the watch was not for me. A Sumo has better proportions for my wrist (17 cm and quite flat)


What is a "wumo"?


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

R.Palace said:


> What is a "wumo"?


I guess its white sumo.

Sent from my Black Sapphire S6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Yes it is


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

merl said:


> Yes it is


Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't supposed to be Silver instead of white??? Either way loving it except the magnifying cyclops!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

So it should be Slumo?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Your are right but the name Sumo was already taken . The magnifying cyclops I don't like either.


----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

Then its a SCUMO (Silver Cyclops)...
Hehe...

Sent from my Black Sapphire S6 using Tapatalk.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Sumo is spectacular in its case design. I wish I didn't have the QC issues with mine.  I'll keep looking and trying to find a dealer or seller who will closely scrutinize before shipping. Incredible curves and edges.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

again is very bad, they moved production to China? The new turtles K are assembled in China. It is the official sticker


----------



## Franz-Anton (Dec 26, 2015)

Here is my sumo........


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)

blumo is great, so beautiful but this white one, man.......what a cool looking sumo


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

The Sumo is spectacular in its case design. I wish I didn't have the QC issues with mine.  I'll keep looking and trying to find a dealer or seller who will closely scrutinize before shipping. Incredible curves and edges.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo on SMP bracelet just for kicks. Not loving the combo.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo back on Seiko rubber relegated to business casual duty today...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

forgive,
tragically


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

My boy was born in 2015, so I got the skx009 and the sumo 001, both 5x yyyy. It is incredible that such large watch wears so well. I guess its is the sumo curved lugs that makes it so confortable on the wrist. I plan to give these two watches to my sun when he turns, say 20 years old. I would love to get one x - turtle 2015 as well, but did not have the oportunity. It would be better If I kept one in the box waiting for him to start appreciating watches.

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

FatTuesday said:


> Sumo back on Seiko rubber relegated to business casual duty today...
> 
> View attachment 6823226


Business casual with a jacket? That would bankers dress here in the OC.

EBenke


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

My SUMO with new curved-end strap


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nikolaevich said:


> My SUMO with new curved-end strap
> 
> View attachment 6846666
> 
> ...


Where did you buy that strap ? is very pretty

Thanks

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ Yeah. Spill the beans!


----------



## JR1 (Nov 23, 2012)

very purty! no ugly huge gap.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

I third that! Where did you get it?! My Sumo wants to know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

myn5054 said:


> Where did you buy that strap ? is very pretty
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk





nupicasso said:


> I third that! Where did you get it?! My Sumo wants to know.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I made it myself


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

I took the strap of my newish seiko sumo and i'm really disappointed in the poor machining, where the spring bars fit. Looks like a file has been used. 
.






l


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sumo manufactured after 2015 are hopelessly crafted, polished and centered.
In my opinion, they moved production to China. We need to publicize because there is plenty to choose from. Sumo is now worse than the new turtle. New turtle also has a problem with centering but it is possible that in less than a sumo


----------



## bourmb (Jun 7, 2006)

My 2 new model Sumo's had unacceptable and very inconsistent case finishing. I am VERY disappointed that 2 watches in a row had the exact same flaw on the lugs.. I how my new Tuna I'm going to order has better case finishing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

7iain7 said:


> I took the strap of my newish seiko sumo and i'm really disappointed in the poor machining, where the spring bars fit. Looks like a file has been used.
> .
> View attachment 6864378
> l


Wait. That's a new watch and lugs have not been molested?!?!

That's shocking. WTF?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Blumo cased 2015-07:







Look index six!!!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Next blumo cased 2015-03:
Look index six!!!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cased 2015-07
bezels, indek 12 & 6


----------



## 7iain7 (Sep 16, 2014)

Just checked to see if the hands line up. And they don't :rage:
My older Seiko's are really well made but the last couple of Seiko's I have bought have had issues chapter rings not lining which is well known issue that's still not sorted.
And my monster started gaining more and more time until it became unusable and being an imported model I didn't bother trying to get repaired. 
I've decided unless Seiko sort out its obvious quality issues I'm going spending my money else where.


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

Reminds me of the days when Toyota were known for reliability and having an interesting line up of cars until the 2000's when the 'bean counters' decided on a aggressive marketing campaign to be the no. 1 car manufacturer; which resulted partly in them churning out bland and low quality cars.
Hope Seiko gets a grip with the quality issues soon or I too will be looking elsewhere.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

I absolutely love the shade of blue of my Sumo.. My favorite color in my daily watch! Long live the Mighty Sumo!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> View attachment 6928794
> 
> I absolutely love the shade of blue of my Sumo.. My favorite color in my daily watch! Long live the Mighty Sumo!


Check your six. Its misaligned too

Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

georgefl74 said:


> Check your six. Its misaligned too
> 
> Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


Why would try to ruin his delight in his Sumo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Misalignments are business as usual for Feikos


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

I just bought my blue sumo from a watch shop. It is perfect and neither misalignment nor poor finishing at any casing angle...A true beauty indeed.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

6 o'clock index checked. It is fine.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

cased number is ? (two first)


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Are you asking my blumo cased number?

By the way , mine is 3820-05.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Cocas said:


> 6 o'clock index checked. It is fine.


May I ask how much did you pay for it and where did you but it?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> Cocas said:
> 
> 
> > 6 o'clock index checked. It is fine.
> ...


I got it in Malaysia, original price tag is MYR2800.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Water splash and lume shots.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

I think my Blumo is a watch I will keep forever. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gregorinho (Aug 23, 2015)

Lovely watches, i prefer the old dial a lot more than the new one with the Prospex logo, thanks for sharing


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

Blumo - a beautiful color for a diver watch. 

I too prefer the old SBDC003 model without the Prospex logo. 

Prices of these are going for more than the new 033.


----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

SBDC033 gets 85% of my wrist time... It would be more, but I force myself to wear my other pieces.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

I sold my black 001 two years ago but now have a orange 005 incoming. Really looking forward to it...


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

I had a choice between the old style and the new. Difference in price was $60. I chose the new style. I actually like the new logo on it. As far as resale value goes I'm not too worried about it. I have no intention of selling it.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Can't complain, lume's good

⌚


----------



## wolex (Jun 28, 2015)

any other difference besides lume and dial on the new vs old sumo?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Thinking about adding a SBDC031 to the arsenal. I can live with the new X on the dial and the S embossed crown. What I can't live with, though, is a badly misaligned chapter ring. What are the odds I can order a SBDC031 and the chapter ring with perfect to nearly perfect chapter ring alignment?


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

You will pay a bit more, but order from Amazon where you can return/replace the watch if necessary.



rosborn said:


> Thinking about adding a SBDC031 to the arsenal. I can live with the new X on the dial and the S embossed crown. What I can't live with, though, is a badly misaligned chapter ring. What are the odds I can order a SBDC031 and the chapter ring with perfect to nearly perfect chapter ring alignment?


----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Looking to sell my BOR bracelet for the Sumo. Thought I'd post here before heading to the classifieds. Let me know via PM if anyone is looking to buy one. Cheers


----------



## Kiennor (Feb 4, 2016)

I've read several times about the new version not having the "S" on the crown. I have the new version and the crown is signed.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Tropical sunshine on Blumo shots.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

burns78 said:


>


Great pictures @burns78! The last pics, is that a mod?

⌚


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Original LE = SBDC027


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

burns78 said:


> Original LE = SBDC027


Great looking watch Thaks for sharing!

⌚


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Officially a member!

I was a bit apprehensive at first due to its size, but definitely don't think it's too big for my 6.75" wrist.









Looks good on a Zulu

















But looks better on a bracelet (Super Oyster from wjean28/Strap Boutique)









Wait, what's that at 12 and 6? Yep, misprinted chapter ring. :-| Eh, eff it. Not worth the hassle of sending it back to Japan for an exchange.

It really does stay put well due to the curved lugs.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So is strapboutique the same as wjean?

I have never ordered from either but I am looking at getting a shark mesh (for a different watch)

Seems wjean isn't on eBay anymore

The strapboutique appears a bit shady with not much info and "555" phone numbers.


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

boatswain said:


> So is strapboutique the same as wjean?
> 
> I have never ordered from either but I am looking at getting a shark mesh (for a different watch)
> 
> ...


Strap Boutique IS wjean28, yes.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Perfect for the cold winter here in Germany so comfortable also great on my 6.7 inch wrist


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

I really enjoy my Blumo, bought used with sapphire added. What's the current consensus on the ratcheting MM300 clasp? I have this same damn clasp on my Orange Monster and my Blumo, and don't love it.


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

Postman brought me this orange Sumo today...


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

pokey074 said:


> Officially a member!
> 
> I was a bit apprehensive at first due to its size, but definitely don't think it's too big for my 6.75" wrist.
> 
> ...


Nice French-strap!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

mariod said:


> Postman brought me this orange Sumo today...


NEW or USED ?


----------



## mariod (Oct 29, 2007)

burns78 said:


> NEW or USED ?


Used. I've read that these have been discontinued.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

QUOTE=turtl631;25777921]
I really enjoy my Blumo, bought used with sapphire added. What's the current consensus on the ratcheting MM300 clasp? I have this same damn clasp on my Orange Monster and my Blumo, and don't love it.[/QUOTE]

I have the ratcheting clasp on my MM300 and it's okay. You have to be careful about pushing the locking mechanism too far forward or the clasp quickly expands. Pretty sensitive.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

turtl631 said:


> View attachment 7040329
> 
> I really enjoy my Blumo, bought used with sapphire added. What's the current consensus on the ratcheting MM300 clasp? I have this same damn clasp on my Orange Monster and my Blumo, and don't love it.


To be honest I find it pretty underwhelming. It functions very well, but it is stamped metal so lacks a quality feel. Hard to believe it is included on a $2000+ watch...

Feels like the perfect clasp for the sumo though (in terms of fit and finish)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Tickstart said:


> Nice French-strap!


'Murica!

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## turtl631 (Jun 4, 2014)

nick_sixx said:


> To be honest I find it pretty underwhelming. It functions very well, but it is stamped metal so lacks a quality feel. Hard to believe it is included on a $2000+ watch...
> 
> Feels like the perfect clasp for the sumo though (in terms of fit and finish)
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hm, that's too bad. I feel like the monster bracelet is actually pretty nice at the price point, but Seiko bracelets go downhill from there. Then again, micros have only had worse.


----------



## TrailMonkey (Feb 10, 2016)

burns78 said:


> Sumo manufactured after 2015 are hopelessly crafted, polished and centered.
> In my opinion, they moved production to China. We need to publicize because there is plenty to choose from. Sumo is now worse than the new turtle. New turtle also has a problem with centering but it is possible that in less than a sumo


Good to know as I was debating the sbdc001 vs the sbdc031 with the X prospex logo. No wonder the 001 watches are so pricey!


----------



## nordwulf (Jun 24, 2015)

The SBDC001 has Made in Japan on the case back. It's not showing that anymore on the 031?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

sbdc031 has the same inscription, made in Japan. it does not mean anything, because underneath it is written, China !!! You have to open the watch...


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

Just landed today. BNIB, got very lucky


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Paul Ramon said:


> Just landed today. BNIB, got very lucky
> 
> 
> View attachment 7092674
> View attachment 7092682


congrats! Looks great and very lucky to have one of the last ones! Since that color is discountinued. Hold on to it and never let it go! Also minimal chapter ring misalignment! Double lucky! Enjoy! How's the rubber strap? I have a Blumo and wanting to go for rubber but I am afraid of the big gap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

faustoklaere said:


> congrats! Looks great and very lucky to have one of the last ones! Since that color is discountinued. Hold on to it and never let it go! Also minimal chapter ring misalignment! Double lucky! Enjoy! How's the rubber strap? I have a Blumo and wanting to go for rubber but I am afraid of the big gap




Thanks! You're right, this one is definitely a keeper. No alignment problems at all. I've been looking for a new one for over a month & really lucked out. Check out Crafterblue.com and that'll take care of the gap problem for you. I've ordered two.


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Just landed today. BNIB, got very lucky


Congrats!! And a Michigander too!!

sourced a "Blue Z20" (from LE Blue Monster model).


----------



## harry-g (Jan 15, 2010)

I have been inactive for the past few years. Never knew they changed the dial. Glad I still got my old Sumo.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

burns78 said:


> sbdc031 has the same inscription, made in Japan. it does not mean anything, because underneath it is written, China !!! You have to open the watch...


Does Sbdc031 case back (please see my pic) also incripted "made in japan"? Although inside the case after opening the watch, it shows made in china?


----------



## pokey074 (Jan 18, 2013)

Cocas said:


> Does Sbdc031 case back (please see my pic) also incripted "made in japan"? Although inside the case after opening the watch, it shows made in china?


Yes, 031 says "made in Japan".

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Well guys, the BLUMO I told y'all about a couple of days ago came in today and it is flawless. But...I flipped it already. Yep. I gave it to my son as am early graduation/career gift. He will be graduating from college in April with a degree in accounting, will be starting a new job as an accountant with Honda of Indiana, and will be getting married at the end of May. He and his lovey bride will be moving to southern Indiana after their honeymoon and I wanted him to have a good watch to start his all "growed up" life.

Fortunately for me, I scored a SBDC001 in the sales forum this evening. So, it looks like we will have a couple of SUMOs in the family.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Thanks for sharing @rosborn! Good luck to you both

⌚


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks! You're right, this one is definitely a keeper. No alignment problems at all. I've been looking for a new one for over a month & really lucked out. Check out Crafterblue.com and that'll take care of the gap problem for you. I've ordered two.


Are you happy with the crafterblue strap? How does it compare to the original strap, and vs isofrane? Anyone who know?

Thanks

⌚


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Thanks! You're right, this one is definitely a keeper. No alignment problems at all. I've been looking for a new one for over a month & really lucked out. Check out Crafterblue.com and that'll take care of the gap problem for you. I've ordered two.


Paul, where did you get yours? I loved the curves of this watch but my alignment was well so returned it. Need a reputable source who will check the finishing.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

kjetil_s said:


> Are you happy with the crafterblue strap? How does it compare to the original strap, and vs isofrane? Anyone who know?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ⌚


I just ordered the Crafter Blue. Right now Sumo is on the Seiko oem strap all 005s come with. It's not a very good strap, stiff & kind of plasticky. Crafter Blues are vulcanized rubber and have fitted ends so there is no gap at the lug and case. I can't comment on Isofrane but I do have a Cuda on my Armida A1 and I love that strap, very soft and has the vanilla scent.

Pics of seiko strap


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Paul, where did you get yours? I loved the curves of this watch but my alignment was well so returned it. Need a reputable source who will check the finishing.




I got it from ebay dealer soleil-worldwide. It was the only one they had & I bought it as soon as it was listed on their site. I didn't have anything to lose since they had a money back guarantee for any reason. I wanted a new one and kept checking a list of Seiko dealers, this WUS site, WatchRecon and others every day for a while & finally got lucky. You can still find new 001s and 003s but not 005s.


----------



## phukhanhbk11 (Dec 21, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> Just landed today. BNIB, got very lucky
> 
> 
> View attachment 7092674
> View attachment 7092682


Mine says hi








My orange Sumo i bought bnib last year had a prospex box. Idk why u got the older box at the moment.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Cocas said:


> Does Sbdc031 case back (please see my pic) also incripted "made in japan"? Although inside the case after opening the watch, it shows made in china?












http://www.thewatchsite.com/21-japanese-watch-discussion-forum/22207-seiko-sumo-china-case.html

I confirm
I saw this inscription


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

I'm a few weeks into it and I really enjoy the Sumo...

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

burns78 said:


> Cocas said:
> 
> 
> > Does Sbdc031 case back (please see my pic) also incripted "made in japan"? Although inside the case after opening the watch, it shows made in china?
> ...





pokey074 said:


> Cocas said:
> 
> 
> > Does Sbdc031 case back (please see my pic) also incripted "made in japan"? Although inside the case after opening the watch, it shows made in china?
> ...


Thanks for replies.

These are very informative.:+1:


----------



## keith88 (May 12, 2013)

Few weeks old seiko sumo, sbdc031.
Waiting for yobokies black thin font bezel


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

My new Seiko Sumo SBDC033. I asked the seller, Rob @ Monsterwtches, to inspect the watch before shipping to prevent receiving a Sumo with the dreaded misalignment issues.
I'm glad to say no misalignment issues when the watch arrived. But I'm going to have to send it back because the minute hand blocks the second hand when the minute hand reaches 10 past the hour.
I am very impressed by this watch, I've been reading for years how impressive te Sumo is and it really deserves all the accolade it gets. This one was really love on first sight once I opened the box.
I might be in the minority but I personally like the Prospex logo on the dial. After reading about Seiko lume for years I have to say, it is nuclear in comparison to any other watch I have.
The blue color is something I didn't expect. Thought it would be brighter but in real life the blue is stunning.
The case is really mesmerizing with all the different polished and brushed parts. The original bracelet could be a little better to be equal to the case but all in all not a bad bracelet.
I've only worn it for 1 day but I'm going to miss it badly.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

twintop said:


> . But I'm going to have to send it back because the minute hand blocks the second hand when the minute hand reaches 10 past the hour.


you think it's not a problem? Seiko treats Sumo (my favorite watch) like garbage. It is worse than the Chinese watches, lack of quality control.

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9506 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## Tantler (Jan 28, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*

If I am violating forum thread policy please forgive me. This thread is amazing, but its also incredibly long and detailed and I am hoping to get a quick answer. I recently purchased a blue Seiko Sumo which I love and also bought an inexpensive Hadley Roma leather strap in 20mm size. The strap is too small and I have to send it back. Isn't a 20mm a 20mm no matter the brand? Seems like I have seen several strap code 20mm straps and they fit perfectly between the lugs. This 20mm had a tremendous amount of space on either side of the bands.
I guess my question is, what size strap should I be buying for my sumo?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*



Tantler said:


> If I am violating forum thread policy please forgive me. This thread is amazing, but its also incredibly long and detailed and I am hoping to get a quick answer. I recently purchased a blue Seiko Sumo which I love and also bought an inexpensive Hadley Roma leather strap in 20mm size. The strap is too small and I have to send it back. Isn't a 20mm a 20mm no matter the brand? Seems like I have seen several strap code 20mm straps and they fit perfectly between the lugs. This 20mm had a tremendous amount of space on either side of the bands.
> I guess my question is, what size strap should I be buying for my sumo?


try another watch strap 20 mm
This may not be a problem your
watch strap

Sumo has quality problems,
the width of the watch may be 20.3 -20,5mm

or use of this:


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Just joined the club. I'm a modder though so it will be going under the knife just as soon as the following gets here:

SBDC027 bezel assembly
Single dome sapphire
Marinemaster clasp
Dagaz AMA dial
Dagaz silver 6105 hands

i also ordered a Crafter Blur fitted rubber strap and a GasGasBones nylon to mix it up every once in awhile. Can't wait!


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Looking forward to seeing the finished piece. I have a new SBDC033 Blumo on its way to me. I'll be missing it as well.



undertheradar said:


> Just joined the club. I'm a modder though so it will be going under the knife just as soon as the following gets here:
> 
> SBDC027 bezel assembly
> Single dome sapphire
> ...


Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Just joined the club. I'm a modder though so it will be going under the knife just as soon as the following gets here:
> 
> SBDC027 bezel assembly
> Single dome sapphire
> ...


where he ordered the bezel sbdc027?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Funny story... I bought a SUMO from a fella on the sales forum. He lives in California and I live in Michigan. He sent the watch USPS. The watch dropped off the USPS tracker. I got an update this morning that it had arrived at the sorting center...in GUAM! It has since departed Guam but who knows where it will go?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Rob on at monster watches sourced it for me.



burns78 said:


> where he ordered the bezel sbdc027?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Rob on at monster watches sourced it for me.


thank you, how much?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Lol, too much. 

About a hundred dollars, but worth it for me since that bezel is the main thing i love about the watch.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> Lol, too much.
> 
> About a hundred dollars, but worth it for me since that bezel is the main thing i love about the watch.


I'm looking at the pictures of this modification - I'm very curious how it will look,
I also love Seiko Sumo - have their 4 pieces 

if you could set up a first bezel sbdc027
to serial watch sbdc001,
no other modifications...

so between us:
SBDC027 is better
SBDC001 is very nice / nicer :-db-):-!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Haha, I'm a big fan of the 027, but didn't want to pay the premium for it...and I love modding my watches so so Im hoping this will scratch both itches.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## dZeak (Jul 7, 2014)

My modded Sumo.

View attachment 7214810
View attachment 7214818
View attachment DSC_0035.jpg


----------



## retroflex (Feb 19, 2016)

After years, I just finally decided I could take it no more and gave in to buying a Blumo SBDC003  - especially seeing that it was just discontinued and first-hand pieces getting more elusive. I love the look and feel of the watch, but I have to say that a number of points make it slightly disappointing. Of course, these not every Sumo out there might be affected by these issues, but that's the whole point. At this price point, I expected somewhat better QC as compared to my Seiko World Timer, Titan quartz and Swatch Silver Class watches.

1. Chapter ring is ever-so-slightly off. I kind of expected this, so I'm not too worked up over it.

2. The 120-click bezel is (IMO) less assuring and sturdy than my wife's 60-click Citizen Promaster. It doesn't have any backwards play, but too much forward play in my opinion. I'm not sure if this is how all Sumos are designed.

3. End links are very loose. They are equally loose on both sides so I'm really unsure if this is just the standard design. Compared to the rock-sturdy end links on ALL my bracelet watches, I'm quite appalled to read that this is a fairly common phenomenon with Sumos. I've tried fixing it with the rubber band solution I read about on another read, but it feels a bit silly to do so after spending so much on a watch.

Otherwise, I love the heft of the case and the blue dial. I have no issues with the crown, it feels great and works as it's supposed to. And it keeps time fairly well... about +6 to 7 seconds per day. Over the last four days, it appears to gain about 4-5 seconds in the night. And around 2-3 seconds during the day on the wrist. (However over last 2 days, it seems to be down to +4 seconds per 24 hours.) 

The 20mm lugs are perfect for me. To me, this watch is clearly designed as a large dialled watch for smaller wrists. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> Sent
> from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Hey Nick, is that a CrafterBlue strap?


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Paul Ramon said:


> Hey Nick, is that a CrafterBlue strap?


It's a fake Planet Ocean stitched rubber - I had to modify the location of the holes with a hot skewer

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

nick_sixx said:


> It's a fake Planet Ocean stitched rubber - I had to modify the location of the holes with a hot skewer
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


That's a great look, good job. I ordered a black CrafterBlue for my 005, I'll post pics once it's here.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Put mine on a C&B strapsforacure NATO for Ponytail softball coaching/opening day festivities.


----------



## kevinlucci (Aug 10, 2011)

I love the sumo but never can find the right fitting bracelet! I have it on an super engineer strap code but the solid end links don't fit tight to the case and jingle with wrist movements. My other strap code bracelets for my skx fit so tight you have to pry me in, but nit so with the sumo. Anyone have similar experiences? Does it have to do with the watch production runs?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just added this...it went from San Diego to Guam to Hawaii to Michigan. It has seen more of the world than I have and I was a military kid.

Along side my MM300...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

Though my Sumo is up for sale, I had to try the new strap I received today.
I must say that I love the looks of it!
Now the Sumo is back in its box but I must think hard if I should keep it for sale
The photo's








































Very well done, Crafter Blue!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

merl said:


> Though my Sumo is up for sale, I had to try the new strap I received today.
> I must say that I love the looks of it!
> Now the Sumo is back in its box but I must think hard if I should keep it for sale
> The photo's
> ...


beautifully, don't sell, what's the rubber band?

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9506 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

burns78 said:


> beautifully, don't sell, what's the rubber band?
> 
> Wysłane z mojego GT-I9506 przy użyciu Tapatalka


Thanks! It is a Crafter Blue CB02


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

merl said:


> Thanks! It is a Crafter Blue CB02


I need one of the blue ones for my Blumo. Thanks for the info to the thread. 

Sent from my vacation home on the Moon.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

merl said:


> Thanks! It is a Crafter Blue CB02


THX
what quality?
you have to compare to the others?
mounting spring bar 2.5mm?
what country send a letter with a rubber strap (Hong Kong)?


----------



## merl (Jun 9, 2012)

burns78 said:


> THX
> what quality?
> you have to compare to the others?
> mounting spring bar 2.5mm?
> what country send a letter with a rubber strap (Hong Kong)?


I've had Isofrane, Obris Morgan and Cuda. This one is well made and supple.
The springbars of the stock bracelet are perfect for this strap.
What do you mean with your last question?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

merl said:


> I've had Isofrane, Obris Morgan and Cuda. This one is well made and supple.
> The springbars of the stock bracelet are perfect for this strap.
> What do you mean with your last question?


Obris Morgan is low quality, but cheap. Whence came the watch strap - HONGKONG?


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

View attachment 7307506

Still loving this guy! 4 months and hasn't leaved my wrist! So glad I went with the older style without the dredded X prospex logo on the dial.. Blumo rules!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

where I buy a brand new SBDC005? He wants someone to sell? (I know that is Discontinued)
someone has hidden? :-d;-)b-)


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

This guy is up for sale if anyone is after an SBDC001









Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

Anyone done comparison between older Scuba versus newer Prospex in term of lume? Interested to know if there's any difference as advertised by Seiko.


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Got my black Crafter Blue strap for the Blumo









Michael


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Odd question... What does the Crafter Blue smell like? I tried an Obris Morgan on a whim and hate it. Smells like an inner tube, fells little better.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

burns78 said:


> where I buy a brand new SBDC005? He wants someone to sell? (I know that is Discontinued)
> someone has hidden? :-d;-)b-)


Finding a new sbdc005 is going to be difficult. I was searching for quite a while and finally found mine a few weeks ago from a dealer through ebay. I can only recommend checking the usual sale sites daily & try posting 'want to buy' on this site. I love this watch and plan on keeping this Sumo permanently!


----------



## LuisR (May 9, 2014)




----------



## nupicasso (Jan 6, 2016)

kevinlucci said:


> I love the sumo but never can find the right fitting bracelet! I have it on an super engineer strap code but the solid end links don't fit tight to the case and jingle with wrist movements. My other strap code bracelets for my skx fit so tight you have to pry me in, but nit so with the sumo. Anyone have similar experiences? Does it have to do with the watch production runs?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I have a strapcode oyster and have the same problem with it. Either too loose or too tight. I'm guessing that my wrist size and the lug to lug distance aren't the best match... And it's difficult to find a bracelet with half-links.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squash master (Jul 3, 2012)

The Crafter Blue strap is definitely infused with something - but I cannot figure it out. Smells spicey - but pleasant.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

squash master said:


> The Crafter Blue strap is definitely infused with something - but I cannot figure it out. Smells spicey - but pleasant.




I'm still waiting for mine to arrive but the scent you describe is interesting. The Cuda on my Armida A1 has what I can best describe as a minty-vanilla scent. Possible they could be from the same source coming from Hong Kong?


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

*Was- The Official Sumo thread!Now-ex-Pat here*








Originally Posted by *Paul Ramon*  

Just landed today. BNIB, got very lucky 



garydusa said:


> Congrats!! And a Michigander too!!
> 
> sourced a "Blue Z20" (from LE Blue Monster model).


~~~Been a Floridian for the last 30 + years but, born and raised in the murder city (56' thru 85')...does that count? :-d

Love your Blumo, and Paul's Orange is quite natty too!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
Even a blind squirrel finds a nut every once in a while...


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## Emospence (Feb 18, 2014)

Damn, these Sumos look so fking awesome. Can't wait to get me a Blue one.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Havent even received my black one yet and I just placed an order for an orange one based on these pics. Looks fantastic!



merl said:


> Though my Sumo is up for sale, I had to try the new strap I received today.
> I must say that I love the looks of it!
> Now the Sumo is back in its box but I must think hard if I should keep it for sale
> The photo's
> ...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Here's my 027 tribute so far. Waiting for the OEM 027 bezel and insert to get here. Just put the strapcode oyster with ratcheting wetsuit extension on it and I like it soooo much better than the stock bracelet.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

another photo with a little of twist


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Picked this up last week from Yodobashi Camera during my trip to Tokyo...I can't believe I waited so long to get a Sumo!


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have a 003 en route and hoping it's lined up. Definitely will be adding a Crafter Blue strap.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

I still can't believe I waited this long to buy a Sumo. Since it came back from Seiko Holland I haven't taken it off my wrist.
Really impressed with it.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Looks awesome! How big is your wrist?


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Blue Sump today


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Waiting for CrafterBlue CB02 black:


----------



## TimeZone.72 (Jan 9, 2013)

CrafterBlue rubber strap is perfect for the Sumo. Not only does it fill the lug gap it also doesn't have the holes all the way up the strap.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

faustoklaere said:


> Looks awesome! How big is your wrist?


I have a 7,5 inch wrist


----------



## xAEROPLANEx (Aug 18, 2011)

I had a chance to do a mod Sumo - the classic 'Planet Sumo'. This looks great! I really like it, I hope to do another.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Not a mod fan but that looks really good.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yep, looks great!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mitchjrj said:


> Not a mod fan but that looks really good.


I agree. I'm not a mod fan either but the Planet Sumo does look dang good,


----------



## MikeCfromLI (Jan 6, 2012)

xAEROPLANEx said:


> I had a chance to do a mod Sumo - the classic 'Planet Sumo'. This looks great! I really like it, I hope to do another.


Amazing


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Going for a more casual look today...


----------



## Watchdelight (Jan 26, 2016)

Loving the Planet Sumo.
Seiko - are you looking............


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Just got in my "generic" PO navy strap and deployment clasp and I have to admit it fits the Sumo pretty well. I may try to move the spring pin holes a bit to bring the strap a bit closer, but it isn't a major issue. I like that the color is a dark navy and a pretty close match for the Sumo, whereas the Crafter Blue appears to be a much more royal blue, but time will tell as I have one of those on order as well.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Strap looks good!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

I'm really looking forward to seeing pictures of a Blumo with a blue Crafter Blue before I order one.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Massdrop has the Sumo for $355 + $7.50 shipping...I am thinking of picking up a black one even though I just got a blue one.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Just ordered a Blumo from Massdrop. Paid US$20 more for the 003 model (older). 

I believe they have sold out of the 001 black but check for yourself to verify.

I have an order in for the orange gapless strap from Hong Kong for my recently purchased black Sumo (001). If it's a keeper, I'll order a blue one for the new Blumo.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

BrandonR said:


> Massdrop has the Sumo for $355 + $7.50 shipping...I am thinking of picking up a black one even though I just got a blue one.


I ordered a SBDC003 as soon as I got the email from Massdrop this morning - it seems like a good price, and I've been wanting one for months.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

View attachment 7408146


I love this Blumo!;-):-!


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> I ordered a SBDC003 as soon as I got the email from Massdrop this morning - it seems like a good price, and I've been wanting one for months.


I did the same as well at 6:30am this morning. Even though I already have a 003, I'm going to save this one for my 3yr old son for when he's a little older.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Just discovered something very special about seiko sumo the silvery stainless steel reflection is so neat that the distortion of reflective image is minimal.

As compared against other brands watch stainless steel reflection image, sumo is definitely the winner.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

...levi said:


> I swapped out the bezel insert for one with regular sized numerals. I much prefer the more reserved font on this one.
> 
> View attachment 6639874


+1 to this. I'm currently deciding on my first Sumo and the bold 'squashed' font on the bezel bugs me to no end. Thank goodness for aftermarket inserts.


----------



## retroflex (Feb 19, 2016)

After owning my new Blumo for about 3 weeks, the movement has settled to about +1.4 sec/day according to records I've been taking on the WatchCheck app. Really happy with that. 

Started off at about +7 sec/day, so contrary to some opinions, there does seem to be some amount of "breaking in" time for mechanical movements, at least anecdotally. 

Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

The acceptable daily rate for the 6R15 is:
-15/+25 seconds a day, 
+/- 10 seconds day isochronism fault, 
*+/- 15 maximum positional variation,*
50 hours power reserve (SPRON510 mainspring).


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Playing with straps...


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

The wannabe 027 LE is done.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

undertheradar said:


> The wannabe 027 LE is done.


That turned out really great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumo Saturday


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

retroflex said:


> After owning my new Blumo for about 3 weeks, the movement has settled to about +1.4 sec/day according to records I've been taking on the WatchCheck app. Really happy with that.
> 
> Started off at about +7 sec/day, so contrary to some opinions, there does seem to be some amount of "breaking in" time for mechanical movements, at least anecdotally.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H815 using Tapatalk


Be prepared to see it fluctuate + and - over the years. Temperature, wrist movement, position at night, etc. are all contributing factors.


----------



## Foxman2k (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


>


.... you  beautiful

Wysłane z mojego GT-I9506 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Foxman2k said:


>


Verrrrry nice. I hereby dub this watch, the Snowmo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

steadyrock said:


> Foxman2k said:
> 
> 
> >
> ...


Ya, the name snowmo. Cool:+1:


----------



## dpioli (Aug 5, 2011)

Modded blumo


----------



## Sen Chew Lua (Dec 7, 2015)

View attachment 7500098

New to the sumo club!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Sen Chew Lua said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7500098"]7500098[/iurl]
> New to the sumo club!


Welcome to the club :grinning:


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Hardly to understand sumo beauty until you really put it on.


----------



## denisikarus (Mar 20, 2016)

Here are couple od pictures of my SBDC001. Few of the pictures are taken side by side to my 25 year old Seiko 5, that I got from my parents starting highschool. Now my younger daughter is using it, and loves it more than any other new watch that she might get!


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

Massdrop deal just ended! I'm guessing the charge should clear the bank tonight and then I'll be on my way into the club!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

dpioli said:


> Modded blumo











Yours, plus pepsi insert equals perfect sumo imo 

Mate, what is your opinion about that lovely 22/20 anvil? Heard end-links are hollow, and some people seems to be moaning that bracelet colour does not match the case colour, what do you think?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Already have a Shogun, and wanted a blue watch, so just ordered the new 033 Blumo. Seeing that Crafter Blue has remedied the gap issue with their new Sumo strap is what finally eased my mind in buying one. Looking forward to getting the watch.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I would love to see more pics of the crafter blue. Not sure if it would dethrone my endmill though...

Man I also need to size the oem bracelet someday...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Don't like the "Snowmo" moniker. I'm partial to the "Silver surfer" though b-)


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Already have a Shogun, and wanted a blue watch, so just ordered the new 033 Blumo. Seeing that Crafter Blue has remedied the gap issue with their new Sumo strap is what finally eased my mind in buying one. Looking forward to getting the watch.


Congrats, you won't be disappointed, incredible watch for the$$$

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Congrats, you won't be disappointed, incredible watch for the$$$
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Thanks Nick. I just couldn't resist considering the price I got it for, which was basically the same price of the new Turtles.


----------



## 5661nicholas (Dec 18, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks Nick. I just couldn't resist considering the price I got it for, which was basically the same price of the new Turtles.


Even better score then. I have a blue Borealis Estoril 300 on order, if I don't jive with it, I am picking up another Blumo. Looking forward to pics.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

5661nicholas said:


> Even better score then. I have a blue Borealis Estoril 300 on order, if I don't jive with it, I am picking up another Blumo. Looking forward to pics.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Familiar with Borealis, but didn't know about that one. Really like it, especially in blue. Congrats on that!


----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

georgefl74 said:


> Don't like the "Snowmo" moniker. I'm partial to the "Silver surfer" though b-)


Yeah! You've got the watch, you decide! :-!

Michael


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Samwatch said:


> Yeah! You've got the watch, you decide! :-!
> 
> Michael


Truth is the dial is silver, not white


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Does the Sumo work well enough with 22mm straps? Have read some members' accounts of nudging rubber straps and NATOs to fit.

Only have 22's thanks to my SKXs.


----------



## gregoryb (May 4, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Truth is the dial is silver, not white


Love this dial.

Anyone know if the Sumo dial is the same size as the SKX007?

Thinking I might add it to the mod list

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Does the Sumo work well enough with 22mm straps? Have read some members' accounts of nudging rubber straps and NATOs to fit.
> 
> Only have 22's thanks to my SKXs.


On occasion it works visually, but it has a heavy case and that "tires" the strap, if you know what I mean. Have tried it but don't anymore of fear the strap will deteriorate fast


----------



## Eleuthera (Apr 17, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Truth is the dial is silver, not white


I've got the same watch george and at times it looks silver, then what I'd call Ivory. Lovely watch no matter the angle of the light on it.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


> On occasion it works visually, but it has a heavy case and that "tires" the strap, if you know what I mean. Have tried it but don't anymore of fear the strap will deteriorate fast


That's true, I get what you mean. Sorta like 'chafing', I suppose. Hadn't thought about that, thanks!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Springtime!


----------



## mjm24 (Dec 12, 2007)

Can I ask you where you got that bezel insert? How does the color and quality match to the original (the color looks to match well in the picture)? 


dpioli said:


> Modded blumo
> 
> View attachment 7499434


----------



## boy_wonder (Dec 12, 2012)

If anyone knows where I can get a BNIB orange sumo please message me, many thanks


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

mjm24 said:


> Can I ask you where you got that bezel insert? How does the color and quality match to the original (the color looks to match well in the picture)?


I have the same question - I like the more restrained numbers. I'm not convinced I like the cartoony original insert.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

spare parts


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## timecrisis (Aug 23, 2014)

My first Sumo. Now I want a MM300.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

burns78 said:


> spare parts


Is that the LE bezel? Wish it came in blue as I much prefer the font. I have Harold's small font blue bezel but the font of the "1" doesn't work for me. Looks a little funny just being a straight line.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

DBEAU said:


> Is that the LE bezel? Wish it came in blue as I much prefer the font. I have Harold's small font blue bezel but the font of the "1" doesn't work for me. Looks a little funny just being a straight line.


YES! Bezel LE SBDC027


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

timecrisis said:


> ... Now I want a MM300.


Me too brother... Me too


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## 2Legit (Aug 3, 2015)

DBEAU said:


> Me too brother... Me too


Guess it's just part of the Seiko progression ;-). MM300 is the plan as well once I reduce the collection a bit to get some funds together. Sumo stays though. Such a versatile watch and my only blue face


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Got the orange Crafter Blue today. Same amazing quality as the black, but I don't like the color in the flesh as much as I thought I would. Anybody want it? $60 shipped would save you a few bucks. Figured I'd give dibs to the folks in this thread before post in the classifieds.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

2Legit said:


> Guess it's just part of the Seiko progression ;-). MM300 is the plan as well once I reduce the collection a bit to get some funds together. Sumo stays though. Such a versatile watch and my only blue face


It's killing me as MM300's keep popping up on various classifieds for good prices but I'm reserving the purchase for my Bday at the end of the year. Hopefully I can still snag the original model when I'm ready.


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Wore my Sumo on new Super Engineer today. Very comfortable bracelet. Perfect fit. 

I'm still waiting on my orange Crafter Blue strap to arrive. It's been well over 3 weeks since I ordered it. I may take @UnderTheRadar up on his offer if it doesn't arrive soon.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

timecrisis said:


> My first Sumo. Now I want a MM300.
> View attachment 7539002


~~~They're like Lays Potate Chips...you can't own/eat just one


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Good Morning!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## andyk8 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm thinking of selling my blumo soon. If anyone is interested shoot me a PM. 

Mint condition Dec 14 model, comes on Strapcode endmill and extra genuine blue Seiko rubber strap.


----------



## bjdean16 (Oct 28, 2013)

My first sumo will arrive tomorrow after wearing a skx007 for 4 years. Can't wait!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

What about the Silver Sumo guys? Want that SPB029?


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Whiskey & Sumo on Crafter Blue


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Hi Guys !

Can anybody please show up a picture from the blue Sumo on a blue crafter-blue strap ?

I´m going t get a SBDC033 and just think about a blue crafter strap...

Another question about the strap: does it smell anyhow ?


Thanks in advance !!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

smells like cookies


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

burns78 said:


> smells like cookies


thanks ! sounds better than rubber or any chemicals


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*









Here are mine hanging around on a sunday afternoon, begging to be worn... Threw in the old 7002 green mod just for it's contrasting color to it's Sumo cousins.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Guys I have a Blumo sitting in my favorite watch repair store, waiting on a part from Seiko for the 6R15. I had it serviced because I noticed the winding getting a bit gritty and consistently scoring ~ minus 15 seconds despite efforts to regulate it. Then a month after the service the date stopped responding to the crown, although it would still change on the 24:00. My repair guy told me something in a small module broke (magic lever?) and supposedly local Seiko responded “yeah that's a common problem“ although they didnt have the said part on stock.
Any thoughts? the watch was initially sold on Nov 2011.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys I have a Blumo sitting in my favorite watch repair store, waiting on a part from Seiko for the 6R15. I had it serviced because I noticed the winding getting a bit gritty and consistently scoring ~ minus 15 seconds despite efforts to regulate it. Then a month after the service the date stopped responding to the crown, although it would still change on the 24:00. My repair guy told me something in a small module broke (magic lever?) and supposedly local Seiko responded "yeah that's a common problem" although they didnt have the said part on stock.
> Any thoughts? the watch was initially sold on Nov 2011.


That's disappointing that you are having these issues. Mind if I ask whether you kept it on a winder? If not, was the watch worn every day, or was it worn rationally? I'm sorry I can't offer assistance specifically to your issue.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Guys I have a Blumo sitting in my favorite watch repair store, waiting on a part from Seiko for the 6R15. I had it serviced because I noticed the winding getting a bit gritty and consistently scoring ~ minus 15 seconds despite efforts to regulate it. Then a month after the service the date stopped responding to the crown, although it would still change on the 24:00. My repair guy told me something in a small module broke (magic lever?) and supposedly local Seiko responded "yeah that's a common problem" although they didnt have the said part on stock.
> Any thoughts? the watch was initially sold on Nov 2011.


That's disappointing that you are having these issues. Mind if I ask whether you kept it on a winder? If not, was the watch worn every day, or was it worn rationally? I'm sorry I can't offer assistance specifically to your issue.


----------



## EricE (Jul 27, 2013)

Hi, I have a Blumo in the mail (getting delivered Tuesday!) but it has the Prospex dial... do you think that will effect the long term value?

There are so many "Automatic" dials out there I didn't think it would matter.

E


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ambull said:


> That's disappointing that you are having these issues. Mind if I ask whether you kept it on a winder? If not, was the watch worn every day, or was it worn rationally? I'm sorry I can't offer assistance specifically to your issue.


Thanks for the reply. The watch was bought second hand a year ago from a watch collector who wore it very sparingly if not rarely. Myself I wore it maybe for a week each month. Timing was stable (-14) from the beginning. I have winders but would rather wind it up.
There is a slight chance that the last time I started it up I may have changed the date without checking the time first, ending up in changing the date manually while the watch was between 22.00 and 02.00 hours. That's all I can think off really. The other possibility is that the watch repair guy messed something up while servicing it. And of course there's catastrophic failure. 
Mostly I'd appreciate feedback on what Seiko service reportedly said about it being a common problem


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

Hi how's it going

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

EricE said:


> Hi, I have a Blumo in the mail (getting delivered Tuesday!) but it has the Prospex dial... do you think that will effect the long term value?
> 
> There are so many "Automatic" dials out there I didn't think it would matter.
> 
> E


Personally I think much of the charm of the Sumo is that "Automatic" dial from the 00X series. I really wish they would have continued that and also adopted on the recent "turtle" reissue (hate the nickname as well but can't remember reference). I specifically sought out the original for this reason. I think that's a pretty broadly held preference and given it's discontinued (albeit still readily available) it will likely command a higher after market price than the 033. That is an opinion, not a fact-based account so take it for what it's worth.

That said, this watch isn't an investment piece. It's not terribly expensive so your downside is marginal. If you prefer the new 033 dial then wear it in good health. You will lose money on it. Consider it a rental charge.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

steelydap said:


> Hi how's it going
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Sorry, I was trying to post a pic, anyone else have a hard time posting pics from mobile using Tapatalk?

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

steelydap said:


> Sorry, I was trying to post a pic, anyone else have a hard time posting pics from mobile using Tapatalk?
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


For quite some time. I've seen others complain as well.


----------



## steelydap (Jan 18, 2016)

mitchjrj said:


> For quite some time. I've seen others complain as well.


OK, so do you just use a different app or use PC

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

steelydap said:


> OK, so do you just use a different app or use PC
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


Tend to do on computer more, as without the app it's a pain on mobile. But there are still problems as I see images go ng in as an attachment rather than embedded. And then magically disappear.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

My blumo from mass drop arrived today. FWIW I live in NJ.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

BOR bracelet arrived. Very happy with looks and comfort. It starts from the lugs with a little curve (so its about 21mm just outside the lugs) and tapers fast to 20mm till the end. The standard Y clasp is crap though, I'd recommend coughing up the extra bucks for a Seiko clasp


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

My Massdrop 003 Blumo arrived yesterday. It looks great but has a badly misaligned chapter ring, it's out about 30 seconds. I'm not worried about it since I understand it's an easy fix. I'm searching now for info but might as well ask here - is the Sumo chapter ring retained by the crystal or the movement?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My Massdrop 003 Blumo arrived yesterday. It looks great but has a badly misaligned chapter ring, it's out about 30 seconds. I'm not worried about it since I understand it's an easy fix. I'm searching now for info but might as well ask here - is the Sumo chapter ring retained by the crystal or the movement?


the movement,
Please show picture from above (Set hour 18)
eg.:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My Massdrop 003 Blumo arrived yesterday. It looks great but has a badly misaligned chapter ring, it's out about 30 seconds. I'm not worried about it since I understand it's an easy fix. I'm searching now for info but might as well ask here - is the Sumo chapter ring retained by the crystal or the movement?


30 seconds?!! That must be a typo. Three maybe?

I recently received a second 003, haven't sized it yet as have been debating my alignment tolerance. The dial is a ~hair~ clockwise of center. But everything else is clean and uniform which was absolutely not the case on my last piece. It's staggering this persists in the "professional" line and has continued into the new SRP (?) series.

Maybe Seiko knows something we don't - perhaps this has something to do with correcting for light refraction under water. Or automatic parallax correction. They took a novel approach to helium ingress during sat diving so it's possible.


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

Received my Blumo from Massdrop this morning. 

The springbar for the micro-adjustment in the clasp is broken. The ends do not spring in and out properly, especially one side. One side doesn't spring in/out at all and the other side some times. It is currently in place, but can't obviously trust it to not fall off my wrist. Can you purchase these anywhere? I am in the Chicago area. 

Thanks,,
Al 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Am I jumping to conclusions that these mass drop watches are rejects in some way? Or just coincidence...


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

Just received a response from Massdrop customer The vendor is requesting photos or video of the defective/damaged area, if applicable, and any steps you took for troubleshooting to help determine the next course of action. Once I receive those, I'll be able to provide you with more information.

Not sure why they need a pic of the one or two dollar springbar that has the two ends stuck inside. If I take it apart, will never get it back together. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

Barolo said:


> The springbar for the micro-adjustment in the clasp is broken. The ends do not spring in and out properly, especially one side. One side doesn't spring in/out at all and the other side some times. It is currently in place, but can't obviously trust it to not fall off my wrist. Can you purchase these anywhere? I am in the Chicago area.


Good luck trying to find a pin like that locally in the US. You should just bite the bullet and order online. Hell, while your at it just buy a new bracelet for it if you are going to wait for the pins anyway. Get an Anvil from Harold, or a Strapcode Super Engineer from Amazon.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Barolo said:


> Just received a response from Massdrop customer The vendor is requesting photos or video of the defective/damaged area, if applicable, and any steps you took for troubleshooting to help determine the next course of action. Once I receive those, I'll be able to provide you with more information.
> 
> Not sure why they need a pic of the one or two dollar springbar that has the two ends stuck inside. If I take it apart, will never get it back together.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Show us a photo!
springbar you can buy a watchmaker,
even Omega, Rolex
not worth paying the seller for this reason,
what else curves indexes or chapterring ...

http://www.ebay.com/sch/Tools-Repair-Kits-/117039/i.html?_from=R40&_nkw=springbar+18mm


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Most jewelry or watch shops should have 18mm clasp springbars. Hell, if you have a Harbor Freight near you they sell a kit that includes lots of different sizes.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

undertheradar said:


> a kit that includes lots of different sizes.


kit is often made in China - not recommended


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Toxic NATO's carries different Seiko pins, haven't checked Strapcode but they do a lot with Seiko aftermarket so may have. Hell, Amazon has boxes of replacement springbars of multiple sizes among their "watch tools" section.

This springbar talk segues into a comment about sizing the Sumo bracelet (which I have come to understand uses the same style pin/collar system as the Monster). Generally I'm not a fan of the collars, and definitely not with the Sumo's implementation. Having the push both ends together is a recipe for disaster, fortunately it worked out but I'm still leery on the integrity of the connection. If a collar is used I much prefer the style that has it stuck in the center link so the pin can be re-inserted normally with a pin tool. My first guess at link removal was fortunately pretty good as it fits well, although I probably would have been better off removing one less link and using the micros as it's a hair snug. Will see if comfort outweighs frustration.

That aside I had long planned on replacing the bracelet with a Strapcode Endmill President with extension clasp. Will hold off for now to give the stock bracelet a chance.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> Toxic NATO's carries different Seiko pins, haven't checked Strapcode but they do a lot with Seiko aftermarket so may have. Hell, Amazon has boxes of replacement springbars of multiple sizes among their "watch tools" section.
> 
> This springbar talk segues into a comment about sizing the Sumo bracelet (which I have come to understand uses the same style pin/collar system as the Monster). Generally I'm not a fan of the collars, and definitely not with the Sumo's implementation. Having the push both ends together is a recipe for disaster, fortunately it worked out but I'm still leery on the integrity of the connection. If a collar is used I much prefer the style that has it stuck in the center link so the pin can be re-inserted normally with a pin tool. My first guess at link removal was fortunately pretty good as it fits well, although I probably would have been better off removing one less link and using the micros as it's a hair snug. Will see if comfort outweighs frustration.
> 
> That aside I had long planned on replacing the bracelet with a Strapcode Endmill President with extension clasp. Will hold off for now to give the stock bracelet a chance.


hard to decide which is more effective:
pins or screws.
I think the pins,
Omega also used / applied pins
Fact one:
Screws corrode in salt water !

This is the reason why the Seiko divers uses pins and avoids sapphire!

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/seiko-sbbn011-tuna-stripped-screw-how-i-got-out-3035042.html


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> TGenerally I'm not a fan of the collars, and definitely not with the Sumo's implementation. Having the push both ends together is a recipe for disaster, fortunately it worked out but I'm still leery on the integrity of the connection.


Those Sumo bracelet link pins scare the bejeezus out of me. I am paranoid to wear my yellow SE until I get a new bracelet for it.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Ambull said:


> Those Sumo bracelet link pins scare the bejeezus out of me. I am paranoid to wear my yellow SE until I get a new bracelet for it.


believe me:
quickly unscrewed the screws,
than:
disconnects pin...


----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Good to join in with my blue sumo:


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> 30 seconds?!! That must be a typo. Three maybe?
> 
> I recently received a second 003, haven't sized it yet as have been debating my alignment tolerance. The dial is a ~hair~ clockwise of center. But everything else is clean and uniform which was absolutely not the case on my last piece. It's staggering this persists in the "professional" line and has continued into the new SRP (?) series.
> 
> Maybe Seiko knows something we don't - perhaps this has something to do with correcting for light refraction under water. Or automatic parallax correction. They took a novel approach to helium ingress during sat diving so it's possible.


It's off half of a minute hash i.e. 30 seconds.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

burns78 said:


> the movement,
> Please show picture from above (Set hour 18)
> eg.:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ouch that's an eyesore, sorry


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

burns78 said:


> kit is often made in China - not recommended


It's a springbar...far from a precision product. I'd put money on every stock Seiko (and most other watch brands) bracelet parts being made in China anyways.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Ouch that's an eyesore, sorry


It's a simple fix, I'm not worried.


----------



## raze (Nov 28, 2010)

Something for the Seiko and Sumo fans.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Sumo SBDC001 / 003 from the end of production are badly made
shifted indexes, not centering ...
Sumo SBDC031 / 033 from the beginning of production are badly made
shifted indexes, not centering ...
Production quality leaves much to be desired ...
Quality decreased


Now, I see that your last shopping Massdrop 031/033 seem to be correctly done?
I do not see shifts indexes and problems centering?
Seiko restored the previous production quality? (Or Seiko listened us?  )

if I have delusions and hallucinations? 

We have the first two digits of the serial number sbdc031/033?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> View attachment 7694378


it has a large displacement,
I would be upset because of this


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

burns78 said:


> it has a large displacement,
> I would be upset because of this


As I said, it's a simple fix. I'm not pleased but I'm not about to return it for something so minor. Even if I had to remove the crystal to align the chapter ring, it's worth it to me giving the price paid and the limited availability of the 003 model.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> As I said, it's a simple fix. I'm not pleased but I'm not about to return it for something so minor. Even if I had to remove the crystal to align the chapter ring, it's worth it to me giving the price paid and the limited availability of the 003 model.


I'm with you. Not such a big deal. Not not worth losing sleep over especially since it's fixable.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

So what is the process for a watchmaker to resolve the alignment?


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Just in from MassDrop, Seiko SBDC003 Blumo.

No quality control issues are immediately apparent. The chapter ring is aligned properly; the crown screws in cleanly and smoothly; bezel glides and aligns with minimum play - I think I scored a winner!


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

I got my SBDC003 from Massdrop a few months ago and there isn't anything wrong with it.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> So what is the process for a watchmaker to resolve the alignment?












;-)


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Seriously, this is my second Massdrop watch, and both have had problems - the first was bad enough that I returned it for a refund. Starting to get gun shy about Massdrop's vendors...


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Massdrop perfection arrived yesterday, but just now finally got around to putting it on. Nato for now, bracelet sized later, and black Crafter Blue rubber has been in transit. I like this way more than I thought I would.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I'm going to have to order that Crafter Blue (in blue). For now staying on steel, haven't taken off bracelet yet to try NATO. Still recovering from the resizing experience.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

My new Blumo. Been on my wrist for 10 days straight!



















It's got to be the best value diver ever, surely?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I'm going to have to order that Crafter Blue (in blue). For now staying on steel, haven't taken off bracelet yet to try NATO. Still recovering from the resizing experience.
> 
> View attachment 7703898
> 
> ...


"Still recovering from the resizing experience." LOL 

Great photos!


----------



## Ulotny (Jul 3, 2014)




----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

PYLTN said:


> My new Blumo. Been on my wrist for 10 days straight!
> 
> It's got to be the best value diver ever, surely?


Nice strap! Where'd it come from?


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

DBEAU said:


> Nice strap! Where'd it come from?


Thanks. It's a Crazy Horse Leather NATO from Watch Gecko.

https://www.watchgecko.com/zuludiver-leather-zulu-watch-strap-crazy-horse.php


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> My new Blumo. Been on my wrist for 10 days straight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for confirming my thoughts that a leather NATO/ZULU would pair well.


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

Drudge said:


>


Nice! What bracelet is this?


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Nice! What bracelet is this?


Its a Yokobies that flares out to 22mm past the lugs.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Drudge said:


> Its a Yokobies that flares out to 22mm past the lugs.


Wrist shot plz


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

PYLTN said:


> My new Blumo. Been on my wrist for 10 days straight!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a good color combo!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

DBEAU said:


> Wrist shot plz


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Drudge said:


> [URL


Nice. I'd love to see a shot with a bit more focus on the lugs to see how that 22mm taper looks overall with the case


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

DBEAU said:


> Nice. I'd love to see a shot with a bit more focus on the lugs to see how that 22mm taper looks overall with the case


Same for the BOR bracelet. Wouldn't say 22 though, closer to 21mm. Looks even better in person


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day two of the Blumo honeymoon. I really didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Have a good weekend!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Day two of the Blumo honeymoon. I really didn't expect to like this watch as much as I do. Have a good weekend!


How do you like it on a nato?

Have a good weekend


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

kjetil_s said:


> How do you like it on a nato?
> 
> Have a good weekend


Love it on a Nato! Haven't even bothered sizing the bracelet yet.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Love it on a Nato! Haven't even bothered sizing the bracelet yet.


Me too! I removed the bracelet straight away and have no interest in refitting it. I believe the bracelet is quite a nightmare to adjust and not great quality. If I ever get the urge to put it on a bracelet I'll get a Strapcode Super Engineer or maybe a Super Oyster. But right now I think it sits very nicely on NATOs.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

PYLTN said:


> Me too! I removed the bracelet straight away and have no interest in refitting it. I believe the bracelet is quite a nightmare to adjust and not great quality. If I ever get the urge to put it on a bracelet I'll get a Strapcode Super Engineer or maybe a Super Oyster. But right now I think it sits very nicely on NATOs.


I am really more of a bracelet kind of guy for the Blumo. I like the Super Engineer for this watch. The Super Oyster is a beautiful bracelet but it is too "elegant" for this manly watch in my opinion. And for the record, I prefer the Yobokies over strapcode. End clips aside, the Yobokies bracelets feel stronger to me. That said i usually buy the strapcode anyway, because i am too impatient for the shipping time from Harold lol - I have no patience. The strapcode you can pick up on amazon with MUCH faster shipping. All of this my own boring opinions for what it's all worth!!!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

PYLTN said:


> Me too! I removed the bracelet straight away and have no interest in refitting it. I believe the bracelet is quite a nightmare to adjust and not great quality. If I ever get the urge to put it on a bracelet I'll get a Strapcode Super Engineer or maybe a Super Oyster. But right now I think it sits very nicely on NATOs.




















Strapcode Super Engineer


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

kjetil_s said:


> Strapcode Super Engineer


My other Sumo -


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Kwest500 said:


> My blumo from mass drop arrived today. FWIW I live in NJ.
> 
> View attachment 7681562
> 
> ...


Can you please share details about that strap? I don't remember seeing it before. Looks good.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

3WR said:


> Can you please share details about that strap? I don't remember seeing it before. Looks good.


I believe this is his strap: http://www.amazon.com/20mm-Engineer...ID=6358539011&keywords=super+engineer+ii+20mm


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

Ambull said:


> I believe this is his strap: http://www.amazon.com/20mm-Engineer...ID=6358539011&keywords=super+engineer+ii+20mm


I mean this one (same as my first link - but with the Sumo endlinks): http://www.amazon.com/Engineer-SBDC...-catcorr&keywords=super+engineer+ii+20mm+sumo


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

My trusty two-year-old Sumo.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Ambull said:


> I mean this one (same as my first link - but with the Sumo endlinks): Amazon.com: 20mm Super Engineer II watch band for SEIKO SBDC001 SBDC003 SBDC031 SBDC033, Dome Deployant: Watches


Thanks. I'm familiar with Strapcode. Love the Endmill I have on my SKX. But I was asking about a rubber strap from a few pages back.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

3WR said:


> Thanks. I'm familiar with Strapcode. Love the Endmill I have on my SKX. But I was asking about a rubber strap from a few pages back.


Sorry, I should have clicked on your links.

You are right, that is a killer strap. I'd like to know myself what it is...


----------



## steadyrock (Aug 4, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Just in from MassDrop, Seiko SBDC003 Blumo.
> 
> No quality control issues are immediately apparent. The chapter ring is aligned properly; the crown screws in cleanly and smoothly; bezel glides and aligns with minimum play - I think I scored a winner!


My Massdrop 033 arrived a few days ago also. Chapter ring is where it should be, I love the watch. My only complaint so far, that I see on the one above also, is that the bracelet doesn't match the lug height and leaves a ledge. Witness mine:










Chapter ring is on point however:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The MM300 and Shogun both have the bracelet recessed a little from the lugs. Just part of the Seiko design.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> The MM300 and Shogun both have the bracelet recessed a little from the lugs. Just part of the Seiko design.


Beat me to it.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

3WR said:


> Can you please share details about that strap? I don't remember seeing it before. Looks good.


It is a Crafter Blue CB02.

Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers

There is a thread about it here on the forum:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/finally-no-gap-sumo-rubber-strap-2938602.html


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Third day in a row. Haven't done that with any watch for a while.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

New bracelet


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Kwest500 said:


> It is a Crafter Blue CB02.
> 
> Crafter Blue | Dive Watch Strap for Professional Divers
> 
> ...


Thanks! I have some reading to do.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

topog123 said:


> New bracelet


Strapcode?


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

I searched but didn't find it. Have the Strapcode black oyster bracelets been discussed here?

I like black straps on the Sumo. And I like bracelets. I want to like this black bracelet but I can't convince myself. Has anyone tried one of these or a similar color combo on other watches?

Thanks.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

3WR said:


> I searched but didn't find it. Have the Strapcode black oyster bracelets been discussed here?
> 
> I like black straps on the Sumo. And I like bracelets. I want to like this black bracelet but I can't convince myself. Has anyone tried one of these or a similar color combo on other watches?
> 
> ...


To each his own, but this combo makes no sense to me.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> To each his own, but this combo makes no sense to me.


Concur


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

3WR said:


> I searched but didn't find it. Have the Strapcode black oyster bracelets been discussed here?
> 
> I like black straps on the Sumo. And I like bracelets. I want to like this black bracelet but I can't convince myself. Has anyone tried one of these or a similar color combo on other watches?
> 
> ...


I wanted to ask the same thing, but with another option that looks more interesting, the "pixel-plated"










Sent from my LG-V900 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> I wanted to ask the same thing, but with another option that looks more interesting, the "pixel-plated"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I was intrigued by that one, too. But initially ruled it out for me for a few of reasons.

- I'd previously decided that I prefer Oyster over Endmill for Sumo.

- It looks like the sides of the black links aren't black. Not sure why that bothers me, but it does a little.

- It looks like the black links may have a glossy finish. I don't care for that. The all black bracelet looks matte to me. Still not sure I like it, but it does pass my "no glossy black metal" test.

But what do I know? All I'm going on are a few pictures. If you go for it, I'd be interested in any impressions, pictures.


----------



## PYLTN (Jan 24, 2015)

Some more Blumo goodness....


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

#SumoSunday


----------



## bjoernbertelsen (Jul 31, 2012)

Sumo Sunday  

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

My first game of the season


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Me too


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Yes


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

New strap just arrived for warmer weather


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> New strap just arrived for warmer weather


What strap is that? Looks like Perlon but not.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap is that? Looks like Perlon but not.


The pattern in the stitching looks like a Timex.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

burns78 said:


>


No one ever shows the buckle or deployment on this band. Which type is it? Anyone have a pic they can post?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HelmetHead said:


> No one ever shows the buckle or deployment on this band. Which type is it? Anyone have a pic they can post?











My wrist is 18,5cm. I don't recommend this rubber strap on the wrist larger than 19,5-20cm. You will not feel comfortable - part of the buckle could be longer. The rubber strap was designed for the wrists about 16,5-17,5cm


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

HelmetHead said:


> No one ever shows the buckle or deployment on this band. Which type is it? Anyone have a pic they can post?


Was already shown but Crafter Blue's site has a number of photos. Very nice with metal keeper.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> What strap is that? Looks like Perlon but not.





brandon\ said:


> The pattern in the stitching looks like a Timex


Yes it is. Timex weekender watches have some great single band NATO-style straps that fit pretty well with Sumo's tall case. 
Fall somewhere in between a NATO canvas and a perlon strap.


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

Blumo!


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Hiding those ugly






metals on the nato strap

Enviado de meu GT-I9505 usando Tapatalk


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> My Massdrop 003 Blumo arrived yesterday. It looks great but has a badly misaligned chapter ring, it's out about 30 seconds. I'm not worried about it since I understand it's an easy fix. I'm searching now for info but might as well ask here - is the Sumo chapter ring retained by the crystal or the movement?





burns78 said:


> the movement,
> Please show picture from above (Set hour 18)
> eg.:


Just to report back for the benefit of others, this is incorrect - the Sumo chapter ring is *not* retained by the movement. I pulled it this morning, I'll need to also pull the crystal to realign the chapter ring.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

> Just to report back for the benefit of others, this is incorrect - the Sumo chapter ring is *not* retained by the movement. I pulled it this morning, I'll need to also pull the crystal to realign the chapter ring.


Interested in following this.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Just to report back for the benefit of others, this is incorrect - the Sumo chapter ring is *not* retained by the movement. I pulled it this morning, I'll need to also pull the crystal to realign the chapter ring.


What are you talking about? What you remove the glass? Unnecessary action!


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

burns78 said:


> What are you talking about? What you remove the glass? Unnecessary action!


When is the last time you removed a Sumo chapter ring? It is not retained by the movement unless there is something else that comes out of the case from the back that I didn't notice.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> When is the last time you removed a Sumo chapter ring? It is not retained by the movement unless there is something else that comes out of the case from the back that I didn't notice.


I don't have a movie with Sumo,
but it is a movie with a Seiko Monster,
it's the same


----------



## HeavyDuty_Ken (Aug 16, 2015)

burns78 said:


> I don't have a movie with Sumo,
> but it is a movie with a Seiko Monster,
> it's the same


Sumo is not the same - the chapter ring rests on a machined shelf in the case and is sandwiched between the case and the crystal. I've had both apart, they are definitely different.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

HeavyDuty_Ken said:


> Sumo is not the same - the chapter ring rests on a machined shelf in the case and is sandwiched between the case and the crystal. I've had both apart, they are definitely different.


OK!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


Looking forward to the blue one (in transit) but expect I'll probably get the black as well.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> New Blumo on a Crafter Blue fitted black rubber. This is a really great strap made for this watch.


GOT to get me one of those...! 

Comfortable?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

kjetil_s said:


> GOT to get me one of those...!
> 
> Comfortable?


Yes very comfortable! Did struggle a little with the strap on the 6 side at first, but finally got the spring bars to engage properly. All is well now.


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes very comfortable! Did struggle a little with the strap on the 6 side at first, but finally got the spring bars to engage properly. All is well now.


Thanks Good to hear!


----------



## rl168 (Mar 10, 2006)

59yukon01 said:


> Yes very comfortable! Did struggle a little with the strap on the 6 side at first, but finally got the spring bars to engage properly. All is well now.


Did you have to get new spring bars or did you re-use the existing spring bars?


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

If you are feeling like using the Sumo with leather and pissed because of gap, you can get a 22mm thick nato strap and make it two piece. Since the folded part for spring bar stays thicker than all of the leather straps, it looks good. Here is my implementation on Blumo.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

3WR said:


> Can you please share details about that strap? I don't remember seeing it before. Looks good.


It's the crafter blue rubber strap.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Did you guys have to get aftermarket springbars with 1.2mm tips? My stock springbars are clicking with NATO straps..


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rl168 said:


> Did you have to get new spring bars or did you re-use the existing spring bars?


No I used the existing.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Did you guys have to get aftermarket springbars with 1.2mm tips? My stock springbars are clicking with NATO straps..


I noticed that as well but I'm not changing spring bars.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)

Seiko Blue Sumo:


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> If you are feeling like using the Sumo with leather and pissed because of gap, you can get a 22mm thick nato strap and make it two piece. Since the folded part for spring bar stays thicker than all of the leather straps, it looks good. Here is my implementation on Blumo.
> 
> View attachment 7797090


That does look good. I haven't pulled it off the bracelet since getting it but would like a leather NATO as achieves the look without the gap. But this is an interesting approach. I like how you did the vintage outer stitch (don't know what the official name is of that style). Crafter Blue filled a gap (pardon the pun) with their fitted rubber straps. You can be next on board with these.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Did you guys have to get aftermarket springbars with 1.2mm tips? My stock springbars are clicking with NATO straps..


Shoulderless springbars from seller twente(o) in ebay works well. 😀


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

I heard that the new sumo has a better lume. Can someone post a comparison photo?


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Just got a new sumo and what a great diver.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Pez83 said:


> I heard that the new sumo has a better lume. Can someone post a comparison photo?


I can post a previous model lume shot but it won't be much of a comparison given different lighting conditions and camera etc.


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Thanks dbeau. Great photo.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Pez83 said:


> I heard that the new sumo has a better lume. Can someone post a comparison photo?


I got one of the new Sumos in about 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure if the new sumo does have the 'improved' lume as described in this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-improved-seiko-lume-2038010.html

I'm saying that because if the lume is indeed better, it's not really noticeable in some sorta 'in your face' manner. Based on a casual 'wearing to bed' comparison, I've not really noticed anything different from the lume on the SXK007/009, SRP775 and SNZG13. Of course, perhaps it's only noticeable when you have something to compare it with? On its own it can be hard to tell. Will try to do a test with photos when I have the time.

Edit: Went ahead and did a quick one. Images are straight out of camera with a little sharpening added.
Exposure locked at ISO800, f/2.8, 1/6s

Start










After 5 minutes










After 10 minutes










After 15 minutes










After 20 minutes










Ran a 2nd test with the watches moved around.

Start










After 10 minutes










After 20 minutes


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

artblakey said:


> I got one of the new Sumos in about 2 weeks ago. I'm not sure if the new sumo does have the 'improved' lume as described in this thread. https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/new-improved-seiko-lume-2038010.html
> 
> I'm saying that because if the lume is indeed better, it's not really noticeable in some sorta 'in your face' manner. Based on a casual 'wearing to bed' comparison, I've not really noticed anything different from the lume on the SXK007/009, SRP775 and SNZG13. Of course, perhaps it's only noticeable when you have something to compare it with? On its own it can be hard to tell. Will try to do a test with photos when I have the time.
> 
> ...


Maybe you could tell us which is what? ☺


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

It seems like the new lume is optimized for longevity rather than brightness.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

stevenkelby said:


> Maybe you could tell us which is what? ☺


The Sumo (12 marker has a little notch, some call it the 'camel toe' marker, lol), Turtle (12 marker is split due to the 'sword') and SNZG13 (hash markers) are quite easy to identify, it's the SKX007 and 009 that are identical.

From left to right:

First test: SRP775, SNZG13, SBDC031, SKX009. SKX007
Second test: SNZG13, SKX009, SXK007, SRP775, SBDC031


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

artblakey said:


> The Sumo (12 marker has a little notch, some call it the 'camel toe' marker, lol), Turtle (12 marker is split due to the 'sword') and SNZG13 (hash markers) are quite easy to identify, it's the SKX007 and 009 that are identical.
> 
> From left to right:
> 
> ...


Thank you sir!


----------



## zimaster (Mar 30, 2014)

https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/457215/Seiko3.jpg

Sent from my SM-T311 using Tapatalk


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)




----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

DBEAU said:


>


Its funny but I used to not like the OM font bezel on my Blumo, but now after 5 months I can't imagine anything other than that style, it suits the Sumo perfectly and IMO sets the watch apart from the other thousands of divers out there, makes it unique and works as a whole, what I don't like of the aftermarket bezel: it doesn't have the same lume on the bezel marker, and when in the dark you can tell the difference


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Its funny but I used to not like the OM font bezel on my Blumo, but now after 5 months I can't imagine anything other than that style, it suits the Sumo perfectly and IMO sets the watch apart from the other thousands of divers out there, makes it unique and works as a whole...


Agreed. This aftermarket looks good, but part of the Sumo's character is the weirdness of the bezel.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Its funny but I used to not like the OM font bezel on my Blumo, but now after 5 months I can't imagine anything other than that style, it suits the Sumo perfectly and IMO sets the watch apart from the other thousands of divers out there, makes it unique and works as a whole, what I don't like of the aftermarket bezel: it doesn't have the same lume on the bezel marker, and when in the dark you can tell the difference


Excuse me asking, what does OM stands for?
The aftermarket bezel insert from the pic is from Yobokies?


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Excuse me asking, what does OM stands for?
> The aftermarket bezel insert from the pic is from Yobokies?


~~~like OEM, w/o the letter e?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~like OEM, w/o the letter e?


Ohhh, thanks for the clarification!! First thing that came to mind was Orange Monster, or Obris Morgan. 😀


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

faustoklaere said:


> Its funny but I used to not like the OM font bezel on my Blumo, but now after 5 months I can't imagine anything other than that style, it suits the Sumo perfectly and IMO sets the watch apart from the other thousands of divers out there, makes it unique and works as a whole, what I don't like of the aftermarket bezel: it doesn't have the same lume on the bezel marker, and when in the dark you can tell the difference


I wholeheartedly agree with you on the lume part. Also, the level of finish on the aftermarket bezel is lacking. For example the edges around the pip are jagged and rough. I also dont like the font of the "1". I wish it was like the LE font.

All that said, I do like the smaller font and the gloss better than the OE. If Seiko made a blue LE bezel I'd be all over it.

I also have the yobokies pepsi bezel that I'll try some day but again the finish is a bit lacking so I'm in no hurry.

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

hanif.rayney said:


> Excuse me asking, what does OM stands for?
> The aftermarket bezel insert from the pic is from Yobokies?


Original Manufacturer or Origin Equipment Manufacturer.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Been wearing the 003 last few days and really amazes me the detail and finish and comfort of the case.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## as if (Apr 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> If you are feeling like using the Sumo with leather and pissed because of gap, you can get a 22mm thick nato strap and make it two piece. Since the folded part for spring bar stays thicker than all of the leather straps, it looks good. Here is my implementation on Blumo.
> 
> View attachment 7797090


Skyline, can you explain a little more about what you did here with the nato strap? Why did you use a 22mm thick strap instead of a 20mm strap? Maybe some more pics of your implementation would help me visualize the process better. I really like the look of distressed black leather on the black sumo. Thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Coming very soon.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I have developed an unhealthy lust for the MM300.

On a separate note, what would be the collective opinion on a Crafter Blue integrated strap but vented like an ISOfrane?


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yeah...saw a MM300 dial pop up for sale and knew I had to throw it in my Sumo. Should look great with the LE bezel.


----------



## armyswatch (Apr 22, 2016)

This is my Seiko SBDA001.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


~~~That really is a great looking band, on a great looking watch!

Wish I could wear mine (Sumo) more, but recently, fell head over heels in lust with the Turtles

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~That really is a great looking band, on a great looking watch!
> 
> Wish I could wear mine (Sumo) more, but recently, fell head over heels in lust with the Turtles
> 
> ...


Thanks! Currently still prefer this over my 775 though.


----------



## chiefeng (Dec 2, 2010)

New arrival, loving it! Very inpressed so far, thought the watch might be too big but it wears very well on my 7 1/4" wrist.


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

I agree with thinking the Sumo would be too big but it wraps around your wrist like a glove








Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi iPhone utilizando Tapatalk


----------



## amdx (Oct 18, 2008)




----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

El Gerto said:


>


Waiting on my Crafter for my Blumo. But I'm not sure how much I'll like it as I think it's too bright a blue. May have to go for black.


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Anyone in this thread with a Sumo, MM300 and a Crafter Blue strap? If so, I have a question for you. Do you think/know if the CB strap will fit the MM300 or if it can be modified to? Really wish CB made a strap like this that molded to and fit the MM300 like it does the Sumo.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

ViperGuy said:


> Anyone in this thread with a Sumo, MM300 and a Crafter Blue strap? If so, I have a question for you. Do you think/know if the CB strap will fit the MM300 or if it can be modified to? Really wish CB made a strap like this that molded to and fit the MM300 like it does the Sumo.


rubber strap CB Sumo does not fit the MM300,
rubber strap CB has sunk / flooded plastic and it can not be modified

possible that the creation of a dedicated rubber strap for MM300


----------



## ViperGuy (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks. It's a bummer, but I appreciate you chiming in.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

It's disappointing that the Crafter Blue is bright blue rather than navy blue like the Blumo. I'll probably just stick to the bracelet for now until I can find a Nato that I like.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

kevio said:


> It's disappointing that the Crafter Blue is bright blue rather than navy blue like the Blumo. I'll probably just stick to the bracelet for now until I can find a Nato that I like.


Get a black one.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

The dark blue Obris Morgan matches the color perfect.
In a week or so I get mine and will show pictures of it....


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

El Gerto said:


> The dark blue Obris Morgan matches the color perfect.
> In a week or so I get mine and will show pictures of it....


But it's not integrated and will still suffer from The Gap.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

As everyone else seemed to be getting a Crafter strap...


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

my patent 
colored rubber protects the watch from knocking against the Stainless Steel Keeper


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I'm in a bit of a quandary over which Sumo to buy - the SBDC001 or SBDC031. I have found both new online...

I prefer the look of the 001 slightly, but the 031 is advertised as having improved lume. I don't HATE the look of the 031, as some here seem to - realistically they look pretty similar. I think this has been discussed, but can someone sell me on one vs. the other? Is the lume really any better on the 031?


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

freight said:


> I'm in a bit of a quandary over which Sumo to buy - the SBDC001 or SBDC031. I have found both new online...
> 
> I prefer the look of the 001 slightly, but the 031 is advertised as having improved lume. I don't HATE the look of the 031, as some here seem to - realistically they look pretty similar. I think this has been discussed, but can someone sell me on one vs. the other? Is the lume really any better on the 031?


If they're priced the same, I'd go with the 001.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Acurry said:


> If they're priced the same, I'd go with the 001.


Forgot to mention, yes they are the same price.


----------



## as if (Apr 5, 2016)

I just bought a 001. I don't think it really matters a whole lot which one you get. I haven't seen any pics that demonstrate the lume is better on the 031. To my thinking the most important thing is that you get high quality pics of the ACTUAL watch that you are buying. I think all of the sumo models have some degree of alignment imperfections, and the amount of imperfection that one can tolerate is mostly a personal issue. If you buy from a seller that accepts returns/exchanges easily then I suppose it's not much of an issue other than the hassle.

In my own case, had I not been able to find a suitable 001, I would have bought the 031 without hesitation. All other things equal (both new, same cost, etc) I prefer the 001 but it's ONLY cosmetic. Buy the one you think looks better, you'll love it!


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I've not handled the 031 myself so can't do a direct comparison but I reckon the lume on the 001 would be hard to beat. 
_Personally_ I prefer the 001 dial so would go for that. In fact, I did.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

freight said:


> I'm in a bit of a quandary over which Sumo to buy - the SBDC001 or SBDC031. I have found both new online...
> 
> I prefer the look of the 001 slightly, but the 031 is advertised as having improved lume. I don't HATE the look of the 031, as some here seem to - realistically they look pretty similar. I think this has been discussed, but can someone sell me on one vs. the other? Is the lume really any better on the 031?


I can tell you that you WON'T be disappointed with the lume on the 001. The 031 may be a little better, but the 001 is outstanding.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I've not handled the 031 myself so can't do a direct comparison but I reckon the lume on the 001 would be hard to beat. 
_Personally_ I prefer the 001 dial so would go for that. In fact, I did.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Well, I took the plunge and ordered the SBDC001. I'm excited for it to arrive, but also hoping it doesn't look ridiculous on my wrist.

Thanks everyone.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

I can say with certainty that the lume on the 001 is excellent. I just took delivery of an 033 this week, but I haven't really done a side-by-side comparison of the lume since it's been pretty gloomy outside lately. 

Also, I just haven't been able to take off the 033 since it arrived, haha. I should've picked up a blumo so much sooner than this.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> I can say with certainty that the lume on the 001 is excellent. I just took delivery of an 033 this week, but I haven't really done a side-by-side comparison of the lume since it's been pretty gloomy outside lately.
> 
> Also, I just haven't been able to take off the 033 since it arrived, haha. I should've picked up a blumo so much sooner than this.


Well, if I like the 001, maybe I could get the 033 too. I need it in both black and blue, right?


----------



## petay993 (Jan 11, 2011)

My Bluemo dressed up for Summer with a little help from the boys at Crafter Blue


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

freight said:


> Well, if I like the 001, maybe I could get the 033 too. I need it in both black and blue, right?


Having one of each wouldn't be a terrible idea, haha.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

"solojapan" says the lumibrite of the new models 031 and 033 is 60% higher.

Can someone with the two models (003/033 or 001/031) check this ?

I once owned a 001 but in the moment I only have e 033....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## yaibakt (Oct 17, 2014)

it was my friend for 4 days travelling to a coastal city...

timepieces... by Tan Nguyen, on Flickr


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

El Gerto said:


> "solojapan" says the lumibrite of the new models 031 and 033 is 60% higher.
> 
> Can someone with the two models (003/033 or 001/031) check this ?
> 
> I once owned a 001 but in the moment I only have e 033....


I don't even think that's possible. The previous version of lume on Seiko's was often described as "Nuclear" - and if you've seen it in person, it would be hard to imagine something 60% brighter than that. And you'd be able to tell a significant difference just in pictures of them side-by-side. Now, LASTING 60% longer? That I could believe, but not 60% BRIGHTER.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Sea and Land choice! Once you go JDM you can never go to seiko 5s! Thanks WUS for help me discover these quality timepieces! My next one is the dressy SARB035!!!


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

faustoklaere said:


> Sea and Land choice! Once you go JDM you can never go to seiko 5s! Thanks WUS for help me discover these quality timepieces! My next one is the dressy SARB035!!!
> View attachment 8016626
> View attachment 8016650
> View attachment 8016674


i just received my SARB017 a few days ago and have a SDBC001 Sumo on the way. I guess we have similar tastes


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

El Gerto said:


> "solojapan" says the lumibrite of the new models 031 and 033 is 60% higher.


I say that 72% of lume statements are guesswork.


----------



## Pez83 (Apr 16, 2016)

Cheers Higs I like it. I think its marketing I have a 001 and the lume is great and last quite a while. I was wondering the same thing regarding the difference between the lume on the 031 and the 001.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I have a slight chapter ring/dial misalignement on my Blumo. Not really anything to get too annoyed with but if I were to have it fixed what am I looking at cost wise and time wise. Who does a good job at a decent cost.


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

freight said:


> i just received my SARB017 a few days ago and have a SDBC001 Sumo on the way. I guess we have similar tastes


How you are liking the brown croc strap that comes with the SARB017??? I gave it a chance for 2 weeks but it wouldn't break in, almost made me sell it, that's until I found Colareb Venezia and now it's my most comfortable watch! I destroyed theOEM strap while taking it off the watch those pins are a PITA to take out!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

and on the dark blue Obris Morgan:


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

and here it is; the endmill with wetsuit ratchet buckle; I love it !



















I just leave the protection film on it


----------



## dulaney22 (Oct 23, 2015)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Does anyone have both the endmill and super engineer for Sumo? Can you give some sort of comparison and your honest opinion on which one is better? Thanks in advance!


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


Wow that is stunning?
Where did you get that insert?
More pics please!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Thanks. It's the bezel assembly from the 027 LE Sumo.


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

undertheradar said:


> Thanks. It's the bezel assembly from the 027 LE Sumo.


Thanks, where did you get it, I must have one!

Also, how do the genuine mm300 hands compare to the Yobokies or Dagaz ones? Same length? Lume? Level of finish with the brushing and polishing?

Thanks,

Steve.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

[email protected] sourced it for me. I've never seen authentic MM hands but these are very high quality. The lume color is slightly whiter than the greenish hue on the markers, but it's close enough for me till I can get the real things.



stevenkelby said:


> Thanks, where did you get it, I must have one!
> 
> Also, how do the genuine mm300 hands compare to the Yobokies or Dagaz ones? Same length? Lume? Level of finish with the brushing and polishing?
> 
> ...


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Just got my first Sumo in the mail today. First impressions - solid as a rock and unbelievable lume. I can't help but feel that this thing looks ridiculous on my wrist.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Looks fine to me.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

freight said:


> Just got my first Sumo in the mail today. First impressions - solid as a rock and unbelievable lume. I can't help but feel that this thing looks ridiculous on my wrist.
> 
> View attachment 8063682


~~~looks good on ya Mate!

nice band choice too!!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

El Gerto said:


> "solojapan" says the lumibrite of the new models 031 and 033 is 60% higher.
> 
> Can someone with the two models (003/033 or 001/031) check this ?
> 
> I once owned a 001 but in the moment I only have e 033....


Can you provide a link?

The official Seiko references about their new lumibrite formula (that I've seen), refer to the longevity (not intensity), and also specific models like the SBDX013, 14 and 17. Anything else is really just people guessing (and hoping).

There's no reason to believe that at this point, anything other than the SBDX models have it. The lume on my SBDC031 lasts as long as the lume on my SRP775 and SNZG13, so I personally doubt it's the new formula.



> The hands and markers are coated with a new version of Seiko's Lumibrite, which glows for 60% longer than in the past.
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/press_release/2015/RLS1503-03/index.html





Marrin said:


> To ALL of you, who were interested, I emailed Seiko asking about the new lume and this is what I got as an answer:
> 
> 
> Our Ref. 33894
> ...


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

I have to wear mine a little loose. The crown is large and digs into my wrist.



Sent from my 710C using Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Still deeply amazed at the beauty and form of the Sumo casework. But while I have no issue with the oft-maligned bracelet the clasp is just so thin. Still considering replacing with one from Strapcode. But not sure between President or Oyster.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

undertheradar said:


>


That looks awesome!
Can we have more pics of it please?
Also, when you said you had the 027 bezel assembly, what does it mean?
Is it just the bezel insert or the insert and the bezel comes together?
Thanks!


----------



## ryguy87 (Jan 6, 2016)

Man... I just missed the massdrop Sumo sale while ago.. I wish I got there when Blumos were still available...

Nice thread that rekindled the thought of Blumo!


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Seiko only sells their bezel and inserts as one assembly...can't just buy the insert.

Here are a few more:









hanif.rayney said:


> That looks awesome!
> Can we have more pics of it please?
> Also, when you said you had the 027 bezel assembly, what does it mean?
> Is it just the bezel insert or the insert and the bezel comes together?
> Thanks!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Thanks for the clarification.
Awesome pictures!
The sumo is photographed best from a bit of a distance IMHO.
And nice shoes!!


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Noticed the nice shoes


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

Is there a trick to reattaching the OEM bracelet to the Sumo?

I was trying out different strap options but can't for the life of me get the bracelet back on.


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

freight said:


> Is there a trick to reattaching the OEM bracelet to the Sumo?
> 
> I was trying out different strap options but can't for the life of me get the bracelet back on.


It's the same with any other watch with end links isn't it? I'm not sure if there's a trick, what I do is to get one side of the end link and springbar inserted into the lug as far as possible (the springbar might not catch the hole at this point, but that's okay), then depress the other end of the springbar with a fingernail or a springbar tool, and you should be able to slip the end link into place.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

freight said:


> Is there a trick to reattaching the OEM bracelet to the Sumo?
> 
> I was trying out different strap options but can't for the life of me get the bracelet back on.


I had a hard time reattaching the bracelet at first but found an easy way to do it. Since the production tolerances are quite tight, you need to get the bracelet situated between the lugs first before trying to get the spring bar in. Once the bracelet is in then you get one side of the spring bar compressed but not into the lug hole yet. Then you push the other side of the spring bar to compress it. Once both sides are compressed then you push the bracelet down and the spring bar ends should easily slide into the lug holes. It takes me less than 10 seconds per side now. Works on this and almost any other watch that uses a spring bar and bracelet.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

kevio said:


> I had a hard time reattaching the bracelet at first but found an easy way to do it. Since the production tolerances are quite tight, you need to get the bracelet situated between the lugs first before trying to get the spring bar in. Once the bracelet is in then you get one side of the spring bar compressed but not into the lug hole yet. Then you push the other side of the spring bar to compress it. Once both sides are compressed then you push the bracelet down and the spring bar ends should easily slide into the lug holes. It takes me less than 10 seconds per side now. Works on this and almost any other watch that uses a spring bar and bracelet.


Thank you! I was trying to attach one side of the spring bar at a time but it just doesn't work with the solid end link. This "method" worked perfectly and had the bracelet on in 1 minute.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)

I usually dislike metal bracelets but I'm finding my Sumo shockingly comfortable of the OEM bracelet. Also, it fit perfectly out of the box with no adjustments so I guess it was meant to be.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Crafter Blue strap arrived today. Some thoughts...









*PROS*

The fit is pretty much perfect. Quite an amazing accomplishment for a third party relative to the complexity of the SBDC case. Testament to this is how easily it installs. Effortless, no wiggling or fidgeting to get the pins to snap in place.
Wearing comfort is top notch, particularly after it's been on for a few minutes and warmed up. Can barely feel it. There are many tang-holes so a good fit is easy to obtain, even for an in-betweener like myself.
The material is thick, pliable and feels very resilient. The fit and finish all around is faultless. Lines and cuts are all very crisp.
Buckle is thick, solid. Pin holes allow for easy replacement if you're so inclined. The metal keeper is a really nice touch. Seems to grip the end very well without sliding off. I have it sitting right to the end of the tail so no flapping.
The packaging is cool and quite innovative. A sealed (and zip-lockable) foil pouch with a black & white photo of a diver screened on top. Much nicer than just a plastic bag or stuffed into an envelope.

*CONS*

I have gone on record as absolutely hating the Obris-Morgan vented strap, in part because of its overt rubber smell. Like you are holding a strip of a tire. Unfortunately the CB is no different in this regard. Reeks (subjective description) of rubber, easy to smell wafting up from my wrist as I type. I hope it fades over time but doubt it.
The color blue is too light in the context of the Blumo's particular shade. Given this was specifically the watch for which this strap was designed CB should have done a better job of matching the shade. Yes, there is a darker option with the black strap... But black is not blue. On its own this is a nice shade, not too bright, not too vivid. But just the wrong choice against the Blumo. This is purely subjective, of course. But it's a let down for me given how much attention was paid to the design otherwise.
I wager there will be those who think this strap too expensive. For those price would be a con. But given the fit and finish of a perfectly integrated strap that price is pretty reasonable.

Given how strap un-friendly the Sumo is an integrated strap option is a welcome one. Crafter Blue have definitely filled a gap, pardon the pun. The quality and precision of the fit are beyond reproach. The color could have been better aligned to the shade of the Blumo. And the smell needs to be toned down (how that is done I don't know) as it's nasty. For what you get the price (at least in its current discounted form) is reasonable for a custom fitted strap).


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great review! Any chance you can post more picks? I have yet to make up my mind about the blue strap.

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Great review! Any chance you can post more picks? I have yet to make up my mind about the blue strap.

Thanks, 

Jamie


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

I would... but don't feel like setting up to shoot again. ;-) There's really nothing more to add that you can't see from photos available elsewhere in this thread and on the CB site. What I will say is that in my photo above the blue strap is darker than it appears in real life. The photos on the CB site are legit in how bright it appears.

If you're hesitant about the blue and think it too light it probably will be. If you don't mind black+blue you may want to choose that one instead.

Have to be honest, though, I'm getting sick of smelling this thing. That may be the ultimate deal breaker.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Crafter Blue strap arrived today. Some thoughts...
> 
> View attachment 8093826
> 
> ...


Good write up and I agree about the shade of blue. Not a good match and it's why I went for the black. I had a minor struggle getting the strap on the 6 side allowing the spring bar to engage properly, but all is well now. I have the 033 Blumo and read a few others encountered that. I think for summer the Orange with the Blumo would look great.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

> ...I think for summer the Orange with the Blumo would look great.


Was just on their site looking at that combo. Agreed.

How long have you had yours? Does the smell let up over time?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

mitchjrj said:


> Was just on their site looking at that combo. Agreed.
> 
> How long have you had yours? Does the smell let up over time?


About a month. To me it's not that noticeable, but only worn it less than a dozen times.


----------



## kevio (Dec 21, 2015)

freight said:


> Thank you! I was trying to attach one side of the spring bar at a time but it just doesn't work with the solid end link. This "method" worked perfectly and had the bracelet on in 1 minute.


Excellent! Glad that you got it on as easily as I do. I was worried that my description was poorly written.


----------



## az_n8tive (Jun 15, 2009)

I just joined the Sumo club and I can't believe I waited this long to snag one of these babies. Does anyone know where I can get a pin to add a link to the watchband?(I have the link) I apologize if this is the wrong place to ask this. Long time lurker and don't post often.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Curved strap from YURAN looks pretty cool, did anyone try it already?


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)




----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

v1triol said:


> Curved strap from YURAN looks pretty cool, did anyone try it already?
> 
> View attachment 8103002
> 
> View attachment 8103018


I would buy if I could work out how to, depending on price.


----------



## Pro Merc (Jun 21, 2010)

Perfect!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Figured this might be a good place to ask this question, rather than clutter up the forum with another thread. 

Buying my first Sumo soon. It and a SARB065 are going to be my next two purchases. Specifically, I'll need getting a Blumo. Figured I'll eventually put a Pepsi bezel on it and also fill the void I have by not owning an SKX009.

Anyway, like many, I prefer the look of the first gen Blumos. Can anyone give me some guidelines regarding how much I might expect to pay for a slightly used, but very near mint condition SBC003? (USD please.) The prices I've seen are all over the place. From as low a $350USD to over $700. 

I'm not necessarily limiting myself to a used first gen model. I may decide buying the 033 brand new (probably from Amazon) might be in my best interest. Just trying to get an idea of what I should expect to pay for a second hand first gen. 

Thanks!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Figured this might be a good place to ask this question, rather than clutter up the forum with another thread.
> 
> Buying my first Sumo soon. It and a SARB065 are going to be my next two purchases. Specifically, I'll need getting a Blumo. Figured I'll eventually put a Pepsi bezel on it and also fill the void I have by not owning an SKX009.
> 
> ...


Hello! I would recommend to you "solojapan" they ship from Spain and I bought my Blumo old gen no x logo from them.. Great service and very professional service, I got it just before the new model with that awful prospex logo came out, and for €395! Check them out!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

mitchjrj said:


> Was just on their site looking at that combo. Agreed.
> 
> How long have you had yours? Does the smell let up over time?


I've had mine over a month and the smell isn't as bad as it was at first, it will probably disappear over time.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Just got my Sumo and it is phenomenal!!
I love it!!

I had been on the fence for too long.
It was a BAD mistake not to go for one of these masterpieces sooner!


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Just got my Sumo and it is phenomenal!!
> I love it!!
> 
> I had been on the fence for too long.
> It was a BAD mistake not to go for one of these masterpieces sooner!


Enjoy it!! How bad is the gap between the case and lugs with that MM300 rubber strap? And also how comfortable it is?


----------



## WatchMedic (Mar 9, 2016)

Finally joined the ranks of sumo owners. New version, blue dial and bezel. Seiko bracelet with wetsuit extension.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

impalass said:


> I've had mine over a month and the smell isn't as bad as it was at first, it will probably disappear over time.


me too. I wear it about 5 weeks now.constantly.
And I take it in the shower 

Meanwhile the smell is on a level of about 70%. But I like the smell, its exactly the same as the obris morgan smell.
I think its the same material ( and maybe the same producer


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

artblakey said:


> Can you provide a link?.


just have a look at the ebay offers of solojapan.
But there isn't an explanation...


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

sleeppygap said:


>


Nice leather Zulu! Where did you get it?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

faustoklaere said:


> Enjoy it!! How bad is the gap between the case and lugs with that MM300 rubber strap? And also how comfortable it is?


I must say the gap is not that bad at all!
I think it will be worse if put on normal leather, but for straps that take fat spring bars, the gap becomes quite small and unnoticeable.

The strap is quite stiff when it first arrived.
Now it has curved slightly following my wrist and feels more flexible, after a day on the wrist.
It seems to need breaking in just like leather.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Here's another shot of my new Sumo on MM300 strap.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Rodeojones said:


> Figured this might be a good place to ask this question, rather than clutter up the forum with another thread.
> 
> Buying my first Sumo soon. It and a SARB065 are going to be my next two purchases. Specifically, I'll need getting a Blumo. Figured I'll eventually put a Pepsi bezel on it and also fill the void I have by not owning an SKX009.
> 
> ...


I sold my near-mint 003 with a Dagaz waffle strap and Nato Strap Co nato for $400 u.s.d. a while ago.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

Got it from a friend, I believe it's from eBay 


從我的iPhone使用Tapatalk 發送


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Still love the shade of blue of the Blumo!!! Much prefer it to the blue turtle one!! Also the bracelet I find it great for m small wrist!anyone on the fence with a 6,5 inch wrist should pull the trigger! You won't regret it!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sumo stock bracelet with Strapcode's clasp.


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

sleeppygap said:


>


Care to share info on the zulu strap?


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Care to share info on the zulu strap?


It was a gift from a friend I think he ordered from ebay


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Care to share info on the zulu strap?


Just search for infantry on ebay.
They make nice and cheap leather zulus


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

Just in... Crafter Blue

⌚


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Gotta say, I'm really warming up to that blue face/black strap look with these...


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

jhanna1701 said:


> Gotta say, I'm really warming up to that blue face/black strap look with these...


You won't regret it ⌚


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> Gotta say, I'm really warming up to that blue face/black strap look with these...


~~~only thing holding me back, I've heard from several here that the CB rubber straps are not generous with strap length, for those of us with larger wrists (are you listening CB=?

FWIW, my wrist size is 7.5"-7.75"

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
"The urge to save humanity is always a false front for the urge to rule it." --American writer H. L. Mencken


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

shakin_jake said:


> the CB rubber straps are not generous with strap length,
> my wrist size is 7.5"-7.75"


it's true,
with the wrist size you have to forget about this rubber...


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

My wrist is 7in, wouldn't recommend the Crafter Blue for anything over 7 1/4in. The tail end of the 6:00 strap would look awkwardly short imo.


----------



## freight (Jan 4, 2016)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

impalass said:


> My wrist is 7in, wouldn't recommend the Crafter Blue for anything over 7 1/4in. The tail end of the 6:00 strap would look awkwardly short imo.
> 
> View attachment 8173402


Thanks for that, I dislike long rubber straps but that may be too short for me.

Its funny though, they have so many holes even higher than that one youre using, as if they expect small kids buying that strap, or midgets.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

seflie!!!


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

SBDC001 on Endmill with wetsuit-ratchet buckle....














































test:


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Beautiful pictures!! And that is a sweet combo! 😀


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Thanks ! 

After 1 week and some corrections its running with +2 sec/day


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

I have the crafter blue strap and wear it loose on my 7.5" wrist. There are still a few holes left. The tail end tucks into the keeper fine.


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

I had a Crafter Blue (Orange) on my 001. I've sold them now but never considered it short on my 20cm/7.8" wrist.
As it happens I've just bought another blue one for my LE Sumo so I'll take some pics when that arrives.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

El Gerto said:


> SBDC001 on Endmill with wetsuit-ratchet buckle....


I was fully expecting to order that immediately but so far I have had no issue with the stock bracelet. I see that Strapcode released an updated Oyster with new link with narrower gap.


----------



## jabber786 (Dec 15, 2014)

Liking the Sumo a lot lately, might have to get one finally...


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

mitchjrj said:


> I was fully expecting to order that immediately but so far I have had no issue with the stock bracelet. I see that Strapcode released an updated Oyster with new link with narrower gap.


I contacted Strapcode regarding the new links. They are currently only for the 22mm bracelets. They still have inventory of the old links for the Sumo. Once they deplete the old inventory, they will transition to the new link. Since I have no problems with the stock bracelet, I'm going to hold out for the new links.


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Coming indoors from the sun it's almost comical how much Seiko lume glows in ambient room light...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

My new (to me) Blumo purchase from eBay. Shot taken at my 4 year olds soccer game.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Got one! Really wanted the 003 version of the Blumo and one popped up via best offer on eBay yesterday. Got it for less than I was planning to spend on one. Hopefully the seller gets it shipped out quickly. I'd love to wear it to a grad party I'm attending Saturday. 

Pic is from eBay listing.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

'Tis the season


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

DBEAU said:


> 'Tis the season


That is beautiful!


----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

DBEAU said:


> 'Tis the season


Where to buy?

⌚


----------



## corbetto82 (Mar 21, 2015)

You are all making me want to get a Sumo... unfortunately (yet fortunately at the same time) I have a wedding to save for.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I love my sumo on this khaki nylon nato but I am looking for a quality leather nato on the same color. Any suggestion/ alternative?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

^ You could try a NatoStrapCo nato strap.

NATO Strap Co. - All Watch Straps

I have not owned any of their leather goods, but their nylon natos are my favorite. And they are running 25% off right now with code USA25.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

It arrived! *****, this watch is gorgeous. Pictures online don't do it justice. It looks and wears like a much more expensive model. And despite what others have said, the stock bracelet isn't terrible. I think I'll still look for a third party replacement, but until then this will be fine. 

A few minor issue...

- My chapter ring is ever so sightly misaligned. Just enough that I notice (but the untrained eye probably won't). I'll be getting that fixed as soon as possible. 

- One complaint I have about the bracelet is how it fits between the lugs - that it sits just below them. Not sure why it isn't flush. Again, a third party replacement will remedy this. 

- Maybe it is just me, but I had a bugger off a time adding links (seller removed three I had to add two back). Those stupid collars are annoying. 

Overall, I love it and don't regret my purchase at all. I was a little hesitant because of the 20mm lug width, but unless it's sitting next to a watch with 22mm lugs, I hardly notice. 

Here are a few (too many?) pics - including some comparison shots with a couple others from my collection. Thanks to everyone who contributed to this thread. Without you I probably wouldn't have bought a Blumo.


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

SBDC001 with black PO-bezel....


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> It arrived! *****, this watch is gorgeous. Pictures online don't do it justice. It looks and wears like a much more expensive model. And despite what others have said, the stock bracelet isn't terrible. I think I'll still look for a third party replacement, but until then this will be fine.
> 
> A few minor issue...
> 
> ...


nice pics! I have one just like yours and totally love it still after 6months! Actually I think the bracelet it's excelent so comfy and very well finished! And fits perfect in my 6,5inch wrist, actually the design of the bracelet between the lugs it's for make it easy to rotate the bezel, since the sides are covered, I've found that other third parties bracelet make it harder to get a grip on the bezel, so very well engineered in my book from Seiko...and I feel your pain regarding those awful pin and collars, I've never cursed so much in my life while trying to resize it.. But at the end it was worth it and so far looks very secure on wrist! Enjoy it my friend!!


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)

Sumo with crafter blue rubber


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

I'm having a love affair with the Blumo right now and I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. The issue is, I have a 6.5" flat wrist and I'm not sure if it will be to big. Can some Sumo owners with 6.5" wrists hook me up with some wrist shots please! I'm sure there are some pics on 6.5" wrists in this thread but I don't have time to sift through 4 thousand posts lol. 

Thanks in advance guys!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dr_Who (Jun 10, 2013)

Mine with its back off.










Sent from the fourth dimension using Tapatalk


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Barfett said:


> I'm having a love affair with the Blumo right now and I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. The issue is, I have a 6.5" flat wrist and I'm not sure if it will be to big. Can some Sumo owners with 6.5" wrists hook me up with some wrist shots please! I'm sure there are some pics on 6.5" wrists in this thread but I don't have time to sift through 4 thousand posts lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


I don't know why I can't post pics now on WUS from my iPhone, it seems that a lot of people are experiencing the same thing.. But anyway I have a 6.5inch wrist and have a Blumo and fits perfectly!!! Mostly in part on how the lugs come down and hug the wrist, I love the sumo and would not sell it anytime! So pull the trigger you won't regret it!


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

Barfett said:


> I'm having a love affair with the Blumo right now and I'm close to pulling the trigger on one. The issue is, I have a 6.5" flat wrist and I'm not sure if it will be to big. Can some Sumo owners with 6.5" wrists hook me up with some wrist shots please! I'm sure there are some pics on 6.5" wrists in this thread but I don't have time to sift through 4 thousand posts lol.
> 
> Thanks in advance guys!
> 
> Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk












There you go. I love how it hugs my small wrist. 
My wrist is slightly smaller than 6.5" btw.

Just pull the trigger man! No regrets!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

itsamirul said:


> There you go. I love how it hugs my small wrist.
> My wrist is slightly smaller than 6.5" btw.
> 
> Just pull the trigger man! No regrets!
> ...


That looks awesome! Thank you!!

Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

I've decided that I want a different bracelet for my Blumo. I like the stock one, but I would also like to be able to change things up from time to time. And something a little beefier, maybe with minimal to no taper, would be great.

Thanks to this forum, I've come across many options. I'm leaning towards something from Yobokies since I can get 22mm with fitted 20mm end links. While searching for pics of his bracelets I came across a post from last November that mentioned some using the 22mm oyster style bracelet for the SKX007/009/173 in combination with the stock Sumo endlinks (and some small washers). Thought this sounded interesting, and seeing as I have any extra oyster bracelet for my SKX173 I'd look into this. Problem is, I can't find any additional info about this. How's it done? What does it look like?

Can anyone point me in the right direction?

(Lume shot of my Blumo, because posts with pics are more fun.)


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)




----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

El Gerto said:


>


Thanks for posting this. I was looking for a good shot of the Blumo on that blue strap. Guess it's time for me to do a little shopping.


----------



## dsquared24 (Mar 10, 2016)

Looks fantastic!


El Gerto said:


>


----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

Thanks guys !

Yes; the black PO Inlay looks great on the 001 and the Endmill does the rest 

And the crafter blue in blue fits the 0033 very well; ok, the color doesn´t match, but this
is the summer look for me in this case


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

I prefer the SBDC001 bezel...


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

Recent NATO pickup from Crown & Buckle. Summer's here in NYC!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Higs said:


>


~~~luv it!, peeps are likin' a post with nothing in it=

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
The Low-Self-Esteem Support Group will meet in the chapel Thursday at 7 PM...
Please use the back door.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

pizza_nightmare said:


> Recent NATO pickup from Crown & Buckle. Summer's here in NYC!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


~~~very nice color combo, and she looks great on the NATO!

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.
With the Shekels come the shackles


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## Dr_Who (Jun 10, 2013)

Regulated mine to +2 from +15. Much happier


----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)




----------



## El Gerto (May 29, 2011)

oh man; you have what I want 

This silver Sumo is simply great !!


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

Just picked up a Blumo and it's awesome! It fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. The lume is insane on this thing! I had it on all day until I started work at 3pm, put it in my locker and 8 hours later it was still glowing! Love it.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Higs said:


>


~~~is the cyclops standard on the LE? Either way, for those of us with less than 20/20 vision, it's the way to go! Problem for me is, I have four watches needing it<LOL>

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Barfett said:


> Just picked up a Blumo and it's awesome! It fits perfectly on my 6.5" wrist. *The lume is insane on this thing! I had it on all day until I started work at 3pm, put it in my locker and 8 hours later it was still glowing!* Love it.


~~~Congrats on the pick up! Agree with the lume...the lume on my SBDC001 must be radioactive, & perhaps the brightest lume of all my Seiko divers

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Higs (Dec 19, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~is the cyclops standard on the LE? Either way, for those of us with less than 20/20 vision, it's the way to go!
> Best,
> Jake
> Reddick Fla.


Yes it is. Sapphire with cyclops as standard. 
In fact, I'm not normally keen on them and have contemplated swapping it out for an aftermarket dome sapphire one but it's growing on me. I think in part that's because of the wave pattern on the dial which looks good under the cyclops.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tjg294 (Mar 26, 2012)

My sumo has condensation under the crystal (I notice it on hot days when putting it next to AC). Does anyone have experience sending theirs in to seiko for repair? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dergood (Jun 4, 2016)

My Sumo arrived today! I tried the 007 first but it's too light for me. I am stepping down from large 52mm online shopping watches. I saw a great price and pulled the trigger on the Sumo after reading the forum and reviews. The size is perfect and it has enough weight that it stays put on my wrist. I have a flat wrist and the curvature of the case is spot on for me. The stock bracelet is good enough for me. It has a little rattle but not like the one on the 007. I was worried about all the misaligned chapter ring posts but my markers seem to line up okay. I got it sized today and saw a SRP777 for the first time. Going to enjoy this one for a few weeks and then flip a couple of watches for the turtle. Glad to be a member of the club.


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

Given my SBDC003 with sapphire double dome to my dad and bought a new SBDC033 for myself. Curious how the new lume performed and while I don't have both to do direct comparison, I don't think there's perceivable difference between new and old lume. In term of finishing though, I'm surprise that the new one feel better although there's lots of complaint saying it's made/cased in China. The new unit (purchased May 2016 from Japan), have much refined polishing, much noticeable on the bracelet. Less "gritty" compared to my older 003 (purchased Oct 2015, from Japan too). Case fit and finishing still the same, top notch. Chapter ring and bezel all aligned (THANKS GOD) instead of misaligned one on my 003.

Also worth mentioning, my new Prospex 033 still have the preferred old "S" engraved crown instead of "X". Seiko change it back to "S"?


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

Uh oh, I think I'm wrong about the new lume...


----------



## faustoklaere (Sep 14, 2015)

Happy sunny Sunday with the Blumo!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Enjoying my Sumo on NATO/Zulu straps recently. Patiently waiting for Seiko OEM fat spring bars with shoulders to arrive so I can easily swap the stock bracelet back on. Hoping they'll work with the end links...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Pool day. The more I wear this combo the more I love it. Crafter Blue strap is so comfortable.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hot day on the deck


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Bezel action


----------



## stevenkelby (Sep 3, 2011)

G'ed said:


> Uh oh, I think I'm wrong about the new lume...


Nice pics but not a valid comparison at all.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

G'ed said:


> Given my SBDC003 with sapphire double dome to my dad and bought a new SBDC033 for myself. Curious how the new lume performed and while I don't have both to do direct comparison, I don't think there's perceivable difference between new and old lume. In term of finishing though, I'm surprise that the new one feel better although there's lots of complaint saying it's made/cased in China. The new unit (purchased May 2016 from Japan), have much refined polishing, much noticeable on the bracelet. Less "gritty" compared to my older 003 (purchased Oct 2015, from Japan too). Case fit and finishing still the same, top notch. Chapter ring and bezel all aligned (THANKS GOD) instead of misaligned one on my 003.
> 
> Also worth mentioning, my new Prospex 033 still have the preferred old "S" engraved crown instead of "X". Seiko change it back to "S"?


Mine was also bought in May 2016, was manufactured in Feb 2016. And it also has the S. I haven't seen any pics of the X on the crown though..


----------



## G'ed (May 30, 2008)

stevenkelby said:


> Nice pics but not a valid comparison at all.


I will do side-by-side lume comparison when I have both in hand.

Anyway, call me crazy but I picked this 033 up (for second time) instead of getting Rolex SD4000 after trying it again at Rolex AD. Still can't get over the thickness and look way too smallish compared to 116610/116040. For 1/20 the price of Rolex, I'm really content lol


----------



## sleeppygap (Apr 22, 2016)




----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Sumo wearing some C&B football leather that just showed in the mail. The Seiko Linebacker?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Show me X logo on the crown ?!


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo this morning on coffee break outside.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

What a great thread! 

I never thought Sumo would fit my tiny wrist, considering I've always thought my Seiko Monster looked little too big on me.
The Sumo's nice curvatures mitigates the "wow-that's-a-huge-watch factor" and hugs my wrist so perfectly I even sleep with the watch on which normally never happens. 
I barely notice its presence.

Now, I have a _potential _issue with the watch's crown that maybe could compromise its water resistance. 
When fully screwed in it's not sitting flush against the case. I can see the crown's thread.
When I study the case, its curvatures don't really allow for a crown sitting flush against it and if the crown would be situated closer to the dial end to make it go flush against the case, it would look
unbalanced. So I figure this issue is nothing to be worried about. But then again, I've seen photos where the crown indeed is flushed against the case...

Anyone else having this "problem"?
I've taken shower with the watch on without any issues. No swimming yet though.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

^ Hmm that's really interesting. Is that one of the original cursive Automatic models? Or one of the newer Prospex X logo models?

Mine seems to have a significantly smaller gap. The one I'm wearing today is one of the X logo ones.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> ^ Hmm that's really interesting. Is that one of the original cursive Automatic models? Or one of the newer Prospex X logo models?
> 
> Mine seems to have a significantly smaller gap. The one I'm wearing today is one of the X logo ones.


Thanks for the input! Mine's the newer X logo version. The cursive Automatic models don't have this gap? 
The gap is as small as yours if I look at it straight on but if I tilt the watch little the gap is more visible ; the photo shows the watch slightly tilted.

Looking closely at your pic, the machined "lip" on the case that is meant to be in contact with the screwed in crown looks thicker than mine.
Not sure if that's an illusion but unless hole that the crown stem is inserted into isn't drilled perfectly straight this must be the cause.

As long as this doesn't affect the integrity of the watch I don't mind. I just wanted to confirm if any Sumo owners have the same issue.


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

You should probably be ok. 

I remember reading a discussion on another Seiko-oriented forum regarding water resistance and the screw down crown design on the SKX. Basically, the crown screws down simply to hold the crown in place and to keep the stem engaged in the movement (no accidental pull outs while diving). The actual WR is provided by an o-ring gasket on the crown shaft that seals against the inside of the case tube, and actually never unseals even when you unscrew the crown.

It's been a couple of weeks since I last pulled the crown on one of my Sumos, but if my memory serves correctly, the crown on Sumo is designed similar to that of the SKX.

/edit

I found that discussion with a little google-fu. Not sure if linking is allowed, but I can send a PM link if you're really interested in the crown design haha.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo back on stock bracelet tonight. New spring bars with shoulders made it an easy job.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

*Spring bar to watch Seiko Sumo are probably others - have other, thicker tip*












rawrfische said:


> You should probably be ok.
> 
> I remember reading a discussion on another Seiko-oriented forum regarding water resistance and the screw down crown design on the SKX. Basically, the crown screws down simply to hold the crown in place and to keep the stem engaged in the movement (no accidental pull outs while diving). The actual WR is provided by an o-ring gasket on the crown shaft that seals against the inside of the case tube, and actually never unseals even when you unscrew the crown.
> 
> ...


+1

It is as done as you say!


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

rawrfische said:


> You should probably be ok.
> 
> I remember reading a discussion on another Seiko-oriented forum regarding water resistance and the screw down crown design on the SKX. Basically, the crown screws down simply to hold the crown in place and to keep the stem engaged in the movement (no accidental pull outs while diving). The actual WR is provided by an o-ring gasket on the crown shaft that seals against the inside of the case tube, and actually never unseals even when you unscrew the crown.
> 
> ...


That's reassuring. I googled the discussion and found it! ^^ Like you said, the consensus seems to be that Seiko divers' screw down crowns have nothing to do with enhancing the WR.
While googling I saw it was even suggested that the Marine Master uses the same crown system (a single gasket on the shaft, no trip lock or tri lock system), which is surprising given the higher WR rating MM has compared to SKX models.

Considering above and back to my gap issue, I will worry no more. Thanks again.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This watch, to my surprise, has become very hard to not wear daily.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

What's wrong with the factory spring bars? Sumo has drilled lugs, easy change just push through


----------



## paper cup (Jan 26, 2013)

itsamirul said:


> There you go. I love how it hugs my small wrist.
> My wrist is slightly smaller than 6.5" btw.
> 
> Just pull the trigger man! No regrets!
> ...


Loving that LE! Must have one.

Sent from my XT1095 using Tapatalk


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

helvetica said:


>


Is this a Sumo?
Do tell!


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

If I had to guess... SBDC001 with Marine Master hands (not sure if genuine or Yobokies), SBDC027 bezel insert, and dd sapphire... maybe Crystal Times with purple AR?


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I'm not sure if it's just my imagination, but the lugs seems shorter than the normal Sumo.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

hanif.rayney said:


> Is this a Sumo?
> Do tell!


yes sir, it is.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

helvetica said:


> yes sir, it is.


Nice piece you got there! Mine is still stock.


----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Blumo today  









YURAN STRAPS


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## sonycrr (Aug 6, 2015)

hi all..looking for some help on getting the blumo..can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain one for a low price?if I order from a seller from Japan through eBay or Amazon do I have to pay any customs fees when shipping to NYC? thank you for the help.:smiley:


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

sonycrr said:


> hi all..looking for some help on getting the blumo..can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain one for a low price?if I order from a seller from Japan through eBay or Amazon do I have to pay any customs fees when shipping to NYC? thank you for the help.:smiley:


If you're not in a rush, you could wait for the next order to become available - https://www.massdrop.com/buy/seiko-sumo-sbdc
The recent order in March, they were going for $354.99.


----------



## sonycrr (Aug 6, 2015)

artblakey said:


> sonycrr said:
> 
> 
> > hi all..looking for some help on getting the blumo..can anyone point me in the right direction to obtain one for a low price?if I order from a seller from Japan through eBay or Amazon do I have to pay any customs fees when shipping to NYC? thank you for the help.:smiley:
> ...


wow! thank you!! :smiley: this is awesome... any idea when they will have another one?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

sonycrr said:


> wow! thank you!! :smiley: this is awesome... any idea when they will have another one?


No idea, the people who have requested for the next order have been asking, if you notice the discussion section. You could register and they'll pop you an email when it's open.


----------



## sonycrr (Aug 6, 2015)

artblakey said:


> sonycrr said:
> 
> 
> > wow! thank you!! :smiley: this is awesome... any idea when they will have another one?
> ...


thanks again !


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

artblakey said:


> No idea, the people who have requested for the next order have been asking, if you notice the discussion section. You could register and they'll pop you an email when it's open.


X2. I purchased my Blumo, during the last massdrop offering, and I'll buy a Sumo when the next sale occurs. Easy.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Blumo for seikosunday


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Looks great man. Mine says hello. 





helvetica said:


>


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

So where did you guys source the MM hands from? Are the hands/dials from yobokies have lume as good as Seikos'?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> So where did you guys source the MM hands from? Are the hands/dials from yobokies have lume as good as Seikos'?


Some have mentioned that they got their authentic MM hand sets from Rob at monsterwatches.nl

Noticed a MM dial + hands set sold here on WUS for $180 last year: https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/sol...r-sbdx001-dial-handset-bnib-sold-1906906.html


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

artblakey said:


> Some have mentioned that they got their authentic MM hand sets from Rob at monsterwatches.nl
> 
> Noticed a MM dial + hands set sold here on WUS for $180 last year: https://www.watchuseek.com/f425/sol...r-sbdx001-dial-handset-bnib-sold-1906906.html


Wow!
Thanks for the info!
I think changing only the hands will be a sufficient mod for me. Here's a borrowed picture, credits to the owner:


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

I have Jakes MM hands on mine...and they are super good quality, my only complaint is that the lume in daylight doesn't match the OEM MM dial lume. They're a much brighter white.

I was recently quoted $150 for a set of authentic hands. That's too rich for my blood, so I'm dealing with it.


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

undertheradar said:


> Looks great man. Mine says hello.


i saw yours, and i had to copy it...minus the dial. they're such good combo. I had mine on Yobokies hands and the lume is superb.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Decided this switch out the Dagaz MM hands with some from a SNZF. I just couldn't handle the different brightness of the lume between them and the dial.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## cidcock (Feb 22, 2015)

Finally ran into my buddy who recently purchased a sumo. I have been in the market for a higher end diver, looking at micro Swiss brands, etc. I love my skx but I just want something a step up. Does this look too big on Me?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## impalass (Mar 31, 2010)

cidcock the Sumo looks good on your wrist, the watch is not wearing you.


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Exactly Noon!

Good afternoon everyone








Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pay2play (May 16, 2016)

cidcock said:


> Finally ran into my buddy who recently purchased a sumo. I have been in the market for a higher end diver, looking at micro Swiss brands, etc. I love my skx but I just want something a step up. Does this look too big on Me?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not at all I think it looks perfect on your wrist.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Back to the MM hands, but these are the C3 version from Harild and they match perfectly.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

Waiting for the sapphire glass for the 777 and the the Sumo goes to my watchmaker to adjust time. It's loosing more then a minute a day. 

Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## mitchjrj (Aug 30, 2014)

Ongoing kudos to Terry at ToxicNATO's. Continues to offer great service and awesome straps that finally up the game in hardware (material is excellent as well. Here is one of his latest in charcoal, a color I don't often see.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Loving the sumo on this Orange 2pc Zulu.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

on a rainy day


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

New (to me) arrival.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

RogerP said:


> New (to me) arrival.


Now THAT is NICE!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I have a Pepsi Blumo on the way, will post pictures when it arrives!!! Soooo excited !!!!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Yeah, new Sumo owner since this week. Very, very impressed!!


----------



## horloge40 (Jun 8, 2015)

Just for fun...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo on navy ToxicNato.


----------



## cal11 (Jun 7, 2014)

Finally got my sbdc003 after more than a year of stalking. 
Somehow the sumo always got superseded over another watch purchase.
I knew that that someday this bad boy will be on my wrist & the day finally came.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

How difficult is it to regulate this watch? 
The first days I owned it, it lost about 7 seconds/day. 
Now it has settled on -15-17 seconds / day.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Very nice. Almost looks like a white Seamaster Pro.


----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

georgefl74 said:


>


Diggin the LE and the cyclops.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

That's actually the only watch I currently own that females have noticed. It's very slick with the Doxa-esque yobokies BOR.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Posted in the WRUW thread too, but thought I'd share. Got ahold of a cheap ZuluDiver rubber strap. The blue is identical to the blue of the dial. I wish this was the color Crafter Blue chose instead of the brighter, light blue they went with.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> Posted in the WRUW thread too, but thought I'd share. Got ahold of a cheap ZuluDiver rubber strap. The blue is identical to the blue of the dial. I wish this was the color Crafter Blue chose instead of the brighter, light blue they went with.


The color match is perfect. Do you experience any gap issue with that strap?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

new2watchuseek said:


> The color match is perfect. Do you experience any gap issue with that strap?


There is a bit of a gap, but not as much as other straps. think the thickness of the silicone helps mask it a bit. It's still there, especially compared to the same style strap on my Monster or SKX divers, it's just not as obvious (to me at least). I actually don't notice it anymore and I doubt the average person glancing at my wrist would notice anything out of the ordinary.

Here's a pic of it. The angle exaggerates it some. 


Here's a more natural angle.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> There is a bit of a gap, but not as much as other straps. think the thickness of the silicone helps mask it a bit. It's still there, especially compared to the same style strap on my Monster or SKX divers, it's just not as obvious (to me at least). I actually don't notice it anymore and I doubt the average person glancing at my wrist would notice anything out of the ordinary.
> 
> Here's a pic of it. The angle exaggerates it some.
> 
> Here's a more natural angle.


Thanks for sharing. The gap isn't that bad unless you look for it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After owning a Stargate that also had the gap issue, which I could not "un-see" regardless of the strap, I sold it. The Sumo also had that same issue and is why I hadn't bought one. That is until I found out about the Crafter Blue fitted strap. For me personally it's the only rubber that looks right and hides the gap. To each their own but I love it now.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> After owning a Stargate that also had the gap issue, which I could not "un-see" regardless of the strap, I sold it. The Sumo also had that same issue and is why I hadn't bought one. That is until I found out about the Crafter Blue fitted strap. For me personally it's the only rubber that looks right and hides the gap. To each their own but I love it now.


I completely agree that Crafter Blue is a superior rubber strap. But as a Blumo owner I'm not a fan of the bright blue option and I don't think the black looks right with that colored dial.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

It came fitted with non fat spring bars so I took the ones from my monster and am currently using those. Is that OK?

Also does anyone have any experience with getting the free bracelet links from the seiko repair shop in new Jersey?

Thanks !!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Rodeojones said:


> I completely agree that Crafter Blue is a superior rubber strap. But as a Blumo owner I'm not a fan of the bright blue option and I don't think the black looks right with that colored dial.


The bright blue strap was a blunder by Crafter imo. They knew the color of the Blumo so can't believe they didn't match it up. However black rubber goes with most all dial colors. Personally I like it on the Blumo a lot.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

undertheradar said:


>


Lovely shot of a nice mod!


----------



## redrwster (May 9, 2015)

Just received this a few days ago, really pleased with it. Been in the hunt for a replacement for my skx009 for a while now. What a fantastic watch for the money. A real classic Seiko diver. Been out on the work boat today. Really don't understand the fuss over the prospex logo!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Loving my Blumo!!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

redrwster said:


> Really don't understand the fuss over the prospex logo!


The fuss over the logo is weird - an overreaction even. And I say this as someone who refused to buy a Prospex logo version of the Blumo.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

I like the logo!


----------



## WTM (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't mind the Prospex logo, matter of
fact I think it's kinda cool.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I love the prospex logo!!


----------



## Henk Hoving (Apr 12, 2013)

My black










And the blue:










I prefer the old version, perhaps because I'm used to the older style, but the logo and printing is such a minor detail, who cares...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Henk Hoving said:


> My black
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed. Great watch either way, and the shade of blue is the best I've seen on any watch. My Shogun has the cursive text, so I'm OK with something different on the Blumo.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## kjetil_s (Dec 27, 2013)

⌚


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Now I get what all the fuss is about with these! What an immensely satisfying watch. For the first time in several years I've worn a watch for a week straight. Love the cool blue dial. Surprisingly excellent quality given how cheap these are. I'm wanting for nothing with this one. Truly superb :-!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Flying Blumo.










Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

fordy964 said:


> Now I get what all the fuss is about with these! What an immensely satisfying watch. For the first time in several years *I've worn a watch for a week straight.* Love the cool blue dial. Surprisingly excellent quality given how cheap these are. I'm wanting for nothing with this one. Truly superb :-!


Awesome shot.

I wore mine _2 months_ in a row. Often during the night too. Best comfort factor among all watches I've had hands down despite its size.
(now, Sumo deserves some rest from my wrist. I wear my Citizen bn0151-09l)


----------



## DP993 (Jul 6, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm new to WUS, Just ordered m Sumo a couple of days ago & just found this thread tonight, cant wait to get it & see what all the fuss is about. Also I'm amazed at the length of this thread I wanted to read all pages but there are too many.

It was a toss up between the Sumo & the new Turtle, I have not seen either I the flesh, (maybe I'll get the Turtle too one day) anyone else have the same choice dilemma?

I am really interested to see how it compares to my TAG Carrera which I have just sold (don't want to be part of the TAG marketing machine any more and realized all the celeb endorsements cost the buyers loads, what a croc).

I have a feeling that the Seiko's will be just as good as Swiss watches costing - 4 times the price, any thoughts??????

Cheers all


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

DP993 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm new to WUS, Just ordered m Sumo a couple of days ago & just found this thread tonight, cant wait to get it & see what all the fuss is about. Also I'm amazed at the length of this thread I wanted to read all pages but there are too many.
> 
> It was a toss up between the Sumo & the new Turtle, I have not seen either I the flesh, (maybe I'll get the Turtle too one day) anyone else have the same choice dilemma?


Congrats!

I wouldn't know which to choose if I had to only pick one, each has its own charm/look/feel.


----------



## DP993 (Jul 6, 2016)

artblakey said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I wouldn't know which to choose if I had to only pick one, each has its own charm/look/feel.
> 
> They look great, looks like I will have to get the Turtle too, are there any main differences you have noticed?


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## Popeos (Jul 1, 2016)

Daily Watch ^^


----------



## mango_420 (Mar 2, 2010)

artblakey said:


> Congrats!
> 
> I wouldn't know which to choose if I had to only pick one, each has its own charm/look/feel.


Khaki on khaki looks sharp

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

I have an old version for couple of years now. Keeper!










I was even trying some mode



















But I got back on right side on the end










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Saint1975 said:


> I have an old version for couple of years now. Keeper!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I really like the Pepsi Blumo look. Before buying mine I thought I would do the same mod. But I love it as is. Maybe I'll have to buy another to mod.


----------



## Berkut (Sep 11, 2009)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Saint1975 said:


> I have an old version for couple of years now. Keeper!
> 
> I was even trying some mode
> 
> ...


Where did you get that fine pepsi bezel insert?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

new2watchuseek said:


> Where did you get that fine pepsi bezel insert?


You can get them from yobokies

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

new2watchuseek said:


> Where did you get that fine pepsi bezel insert?


Yobokies. PM sent

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

My new Blumo is on Z20 rubber strap, ordered the Crafter Blue strap, can't wait to try on the new straps. 😀 

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

artblakey said:


> Congrats! I wouldn't know which to choose if I had to only pick one, each has its own charm/look/feel.


Like the way the new Prospex logo and san-serif font looks on the dials sitting there side-by-side.


----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

After 4 days at the watchmaker to adjust the time and cleaning because my sumo was loosing 1m45s/day, today I'm wearing it to see what time will he loose.










Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

speed200 said:


> After 4 days at the watchmaker to adjust the time and cleaning because my sumo was loosing 1m45s/day, today I'm wearing it to see what time will he loose. Enviado do meu SM-N910F através de Tapatalk


Good luck! Hope you report back and let us know how the watch performs after regulation.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Mar32 (Dec 27, 2014)

Just got my sumo yesterday, Pretty sweet watch!


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

fordy964 said:


>


What do you think of the blue of that strap when paired with the darker blue of the dial and bezel? I keep going back and forth on getting one.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Saint1975 said:


> Yobokies. PM sent
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Can you share how is the lume in a pip?
I know Harold usually has great stuff, does the lume fit to a lume on a dial? and does it glow same time?


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Can you share how is the lume in a pip?
> I know Harold usually has great stuff, does the lume fit to a lume on a dial? and does it glow same time?


I do not want to be someone who criticised but I think this photo shows that custom made can not meet factory standard.










Left is original and on the right is Yobokies insert after same lighting condition.

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Saint1975 said:


> I do not want to be someone who criticised but I think this photo shows that custom made can not meet factory standard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree with that. I have a yobokies Pepsi insert on mine and the pip is noticeably dim. I still like it overall though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Shmurge (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone has tried his Sumo on the canvas strap? Want one, but the gap make the strap's selecting very hard.


----------



## RainDog (Jun 20, 2016)

I like that watch, it's unique. Even from the pictures you can see it's a quality watch. If (one day) I buy another Seiko diver after my 007, it would probably be this one.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

Paul Ramon said:


> View attachment 8765610


Awesome!
Bro, where did you purchase the strap? it is simply stunning!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

speedmaster. said:


> Awesome!
> Bro, where did you purchase the strap? it is simply stunning!


It's from Crafter Blue. Made specially for the Sumo.

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## yozemon (Feb 22, 2016)

Hi sir...i need your advice...which one is better old sumo sbdc 003 or sbdc 033? Realy need some advice... thx before

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Joining the club! First picture when trying at Yodobashi, in Tokyo! The only thing is the clasp, i like the bracelet, but the clasp not so much. Any suggestion on changing the clasp without a new bracelet?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

yozemon said:


> Hi sir...i need your advice...which one is better old sumo sbdc 003 or sbdc 033? Realy need some advice... thx before
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


They're the same apart from some details on the dial: 
- The SBDC003 has the prospex 'X' logo 
- The font used for 'Automatic'. It is a script style font on the SBDC003, a sans serif on the SBDC033.

Maybe: Some guess that the newer version has slightly improved lume, but I've not seen evidence to back that up.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Diego Ledezma said:


> Joining the club! First picture when trying at Yodobashi, in Tokyo! The only thing is the clasp, i like the bracelet, but the clasp not so much. Any suggestion on changing the clasp without a new bracelet?
> 
> View attachment 8812194


Clasp from Strapcode works well for me.. The only downside of it is it has less number of micro adjustment holes.










Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The watch I tried on a whim has quickly became my favorite.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> The watch I tried on a whim has quickly became my favorite.


Blumo looks great on black rubber. 
I'm thinking the blue strap is a tad to bright in color (good for summer though!) but since the watch is almost black in many conditions, the black strap is a winner.
How do you feel the color match is when the blue color on the dial and bezel pops out in certain situations?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

new2watchuseek said:


> Blumo looks great on black rubber.
> I'm thinking the blue strap is a tad to bright in color (good for summer though!) but since the watch is almost black in many conditions, the black strap is a winner.
> How do you feel the color match is when the blue color on the dial and bezel pops out in certain situations?


Thanks! Love this combo. I'm not a fan of the blue strap they came up with and is why I went with the black. Considered an orange, but figured an orange nato can fill in for beach/pool duty.


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

My Blumo... from my point of view SBDC 003 looks more elegant due to font difference. Just my 2 cents










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> What do you think of the blue of that strap when paired with the darker blue of the dial and bezel? I keep going back and forth on getting one.


I couldn't stare at it everyday like that because the Crafter Blue strap is a bit 'bold' shall we say. But as a summer strap in a rotation of others I absolutely love it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Saint1975 said:


> My Blumo... from my point of view SBDC 003 looks more elegant due to font difference. Just my 2 cents
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Nothing wrong the current iteration of the SUMO but I concur with you. The cursive "Automatic" made the SUMO unique in its own way. I liked it.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## JMart (Apr 12, 2016)

Saint1975 said:


> My Blumo... from my point of view SBDC 003 looks more elegant due to font difference. Just my 2 cents


Agreed, the font makes the SBDC003 look more elegant, makes for a dressier watch.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

artblakey said:


> They're the same apart from some details on the dial:
> - The SBDC003 has the prospex 'X' logo
> - The font used for 'Automatic'. It is a script style font on the SBDC003, a sans serif on the SBDC033.
> 
> Maybe: Some guess that the newer version has slightly improved lume, but I've not seen evidence to back that up.


The lume on the new version seems to be slightly thinner too. Judging by photos compared with my (new version) Sumo.


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! Love this combo. I'm not a fan of the blue strap they came up with and is why I went with the black. Considered an orange, but figured an orange nato can fill in for beach/pool duty.


Thanks for the input. Sooner or later I'm getting the black version. According to what I've read, the strap's length is little short but I prefer slightly shorter rather than the opposite.


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

DaveD said:


> Pepsi Blumo


Love the Pepsi bezel on the Blumo. Where did you get it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Thanks! Harold (Yobokies) has em.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

new2watchuseek said:


> Thanks for the input. Sooner or later I'm getting the black version. According to what I've read, the strap's length is little short but I prefer slightly shorter rather than the opposite.


I've got a 7" wrist so it's a perfect size for me. I'd say 7.5" may be max for this strap, and for those with 8" they would think it too short.


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I've got a 7" wrist so it's a perfect size for me. I'd say 7.5" may be max for this strap, and for those with 8" they would think it too short.


Good point. I have just enough strap to reach the keeper, sometimes it will slip out. Wear mine in 2nd or 3rd hole with 7 3/4 wrist.


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

My Blumo... 4 years with me...










Any experience from users when (5 years or more) and where to service it? In my country official service is incredibly poor. I would appreciate comments from users who sent watch in Japan.

Thank you

Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My orange Sumo on a super solid presidential bracelet


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

double


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Sumo for Sunday


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

@tynan.nida
Is this Pepsi yobokies?



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Hi, which one is that?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Been awhile since my last sumo time. Walked outside into the sun and the blue brought a smile to my face. Lovely. So comfortable too.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Btruijens said:


> Hi, which one is that?


It's a sbdc033 with a yobokies bezel insert.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

tynan.nida said:


> It's a sbdc033 with a yobokies bezel insert.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks!


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

http://i.imgur.com/cEdK5Qfh.jpg

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Been awhile since my last sumo time. Walked outside into the sun and the blue brought a smile to my face. Lovely. So comfortable too.


Nice shots! Love my Blumo, and nobody does the shade of blue better than Seiko.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

fordy964 said:


>


That combo really makes me want to try the blue Sumo.


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

Premise said:


> That combo really makes me want to try the blue Sumo.


I just ordered the black strap for my Blumo, but now I may want the blue as well!

EBenke


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

fordy964 said:


>


I love that pic. So cool.

EBenke


----------



## timseren (Nov 2, 2014)

Been lusting for Seiko Sumo for more thant two years now. One thing bothered me - that bezel misalignment thing. I am crazy about that kind of stuff, and it was only thing that was putting me off. Maybe someone could comment, how is the alignment situation in new "Prospex" line watches?


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

timseren said:


> Been lusting for Seiko Sumo for more thant two years now. One thing bothered me - that bezel misalignment thing. I am crazy about that kind of stuff, and it was only thing that was putting me off. Maybe someone could comment, who is the alignment situation in new "Prospex" line watches?


The same, just as you hit


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo, beach, and beer.


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

I decided to get one. Arrived today in perfect A1 as new condition.

For the money this is an astonishing piece !
Well pleased.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

I've had my sumo for 6 months now and I just now started experimenting with Nato straps.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Shot from earlier today, but the Blumo refuses to leave my wrist while at the beach.


----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

The alignment issue seems to occur throughout seiko's divers. I have a perfectly aligned "old" version and I've seen both aligned and misaligned "new" Sumo's and Turtle reissues.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

thank you!! 



hanif.rayney said:


> It's from Crafter Blue. Made specially for the Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Bought my like new Blumo at the end of May. Immediately noticed a slight misalignment. Tried living with it as is, but it got to me. So I sent it to Duarte at NEWW last week. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## FatguyRacer (Feb 11, 2013)

I've joined the club! Ordered it yesterday, came today. Love Amazon Prime.

Like everyone says, pictures just dont do this watch justice. Looks great, feels great and the weight is substantial compared to a titanium Citizen EcoDrive chrono ive been wearing for a few months.

I was also looking at a Hamilton, Longines and Marathon, but decided what the heck, buy another Seiko. Its all in-house mfg and this one is a Japan made (i guess all Prospex are?) so how could i go wrong.

Glad I did, this is an amazing watch for the price.

Good news: Everything lines up and all parts are working and the condition is perfect out of the box,

Bad news: Crafterblue is not a Amazon seller so my black rubber strap wont get here for a while.

Whats the vendor recommendation for a quality cloth NATO strap. (I really dont want to surf 440 pages).

I'll update after getting some time with it. I build swimming pools so i will be interesting to see how it holds up in salt water/chlorine environments.


----------



## as if (Apr 5, 2016)

Hey FatGuyRacer, enjoy the watch! My CrafterBlue strap took 13 day to make it to my door in the Central US, so be patient. It is a wonderful strap though. As for NATO straps, I have found that ToxicNATOs makes a wonderful product. I have a few of their traditional NATOs and a single pass strap, all are excellent. The material is nice and holds up well and the hardware is fantastic. Prices are pretty good too, although you can definitely find MUCH CHEAPER straps on the bay...

btw, I'm NOT affiliated with them in any way, just a happy customer. Although, I do see the owner/founder posting on a few of the various forums and boards.


----------



## Buccaneer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

Got a blumo 003 today off seller on chrono24


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

My Blumo on wrist again... after more then week 










Sent from my SM-N910C using Tapatalk


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

FatguyRacer said:


> Whats the vendor recommendation for a quality cloth NATO strap. (I really dont want to surf 440 pages).


Besides Terry (Toxic Nato), and Terry ships quickly, I like and recommend the NATO's Gas Gas Bones sells. They are the same NATO's the MOD in England uses. The weave is lighter and finer than the weave of the NATOS Terry vends, the hardware on the MOD version isn't as substantial as Terry's though, but it's still a very good strap if you want some variety

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

with engineering









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

fordy964 said:


>


I have a Blumo, and I just bought a black crafter band. But wow, I really like the blue on blue !

EBenke


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

My blumo on Z20 strap and Crafter Blue strap

















Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Elfw69 said:


> My blumo on Z20 strap and Crafter Blue strap


The Crafter is tempting, looks great, but looks really thick! How comfy is Crafter on wrist compared to Z20?


----------



## Elfw69 (Jul 9, 2016)

banderor said:


> The Crafter is tempting, looks great, but looks really thick! How comfy is Crafter on wrist compared to Z20?


Though the Z20 looks iconic on any seiko diver, it is super stiff compared with the Crafter Blue.

Crafter Blue is really pliable and comfortable, it's has a nice stainless steel retainer which matches the blumo casing too.

Furthermore the crafter blue strap lug ends flushes to the blumo lugs casing seamlessly, so no more lug gap.

Sent from my SM-N920I using Tapatalk


----------



## Schoenzy (Apr 2, 2014)

Love the MM300 strap, gaps and all.


----------



## FatguyRacer (Feb 11, 2013)

Quick update....Still loving the Blumo. I set it the day i got it and it's only lost 30 seconds in 7 days. Been wearing it everyday. That's a pretty good metric, right?

Still waiting on Crafterblue band.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Just joined the Sumo club with my new Blumo. this watch is a real stunner. I read prior to purchase regarding the colour blue Seiko used being nice, its fantastic! Tight bezel perfectly aligned by the way. My watchmaker is gone on holiday so i could not get the bracelet sized so i thought i would squeeze my 22mm leather nato on it. I think it looks awesome! Gonna be on the wrist for awhile me thinks.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)




----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

hb5 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9092482&d=1471592700"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a great combo!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

So I was looking to pick up a Seiko diver because if you are a Seiko fan, you need at least 1 of their legendary divers. So I just bought a Blumo. I await its arrival. As I was comparing different divers, I fell for the MM300's clasp. So I found I was able to purchase the clasp and plan on putting it on my Blumo. I cant wait! I own 6 Seikos but this is my first diver.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> So I was looking to pick up a Seiko diver because if you are a Seiko fan, you need at least 1 of their legendary divers. So I just bought a Blumo. I await its arrival. As I was comparing different divers, I fell for the MM300's clasp. So I found I was able to purchase the clasp and plan on putting it on my Blumo. I cant wait!* I own 6 Seikos but this is my first diver*.


~~~Welcome to the fold Rakumi! BTW, I have 6 Seiko's as well, but they are all divers;-) Guess you could say I'm stuck in a rut, but enjoying every minute of it 

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

@Rodeojones

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Thanks. This watch will satisfy my diver needs because I think it looks really good and of great quality and since I am not a major diver kind of guy, 1 should do the trick.



shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Welcome to the fold Rakumi! BTW, I have 6 Seiko's as well, but they are all divers;-) Guess you could say I'm stuck in a rut, but enjoying every minute of it
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## ebenke (Aug 20, 2012)

shakin_jake said:


> ~~~Welcome to the fold Rakumi! BTW, I have 6 Seiko's as well, but they are all divers;-) Guess you could say I'm stuck in a rut, but enjoying every minute of it
> 
> Best,
> 
> ...


Similar to shakin_jake, at least (7) of my diver's watches are Seiko's too.

E Benke
Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

You have chosen 1 of the best seiko divers without going into marinemaster territory. Congrats.

Imho, sumo presents the best bang for the buck diver money can buy. At this price point, no other diver comes close. Can't touch this...



Rakumi said:


> Thanks. This watch will satisfy my diver needs because I think it looks really good and of great quality and since I am not a major diver kind of guy, 1 should do the trick.


----------



## jazzbach (Apr 30, 2014)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

myn5054 said:


> Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


Now yes, this is the correct picture










Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

My Sumo (Blumo) has arrived and it is amazing. The quality feels incredible. I love the curves Seiko puts into their watches.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Very important question!! For the pins on the bracelet, does this watch use just pressure or pins and collars? My pins started falling out and I dont know if it is a case of me not placing them back in hard enough or if I am missing collars.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> Very important question!! For the pins on the bracelet, does this watch use just pressure or pins and collars? My pins started falling out and I dont know if it is a case of me not placing them back in hard enough or if I am missing collars.


You are probably missing collars. They are small enough to be the one thing that keeps me awake at night. After i got a strapcode engineer II, I haven't looked back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

Rakumi - do yourself a favor and take that Seiko bracelet off your Sumo and get yourself a Strapcode or Yobokies! They each have 4 varieties that are specially made for Sumos. They are nearly $100 but worth every penny. If you need more info i can provide to you...



Rakumi said:


> Very important question!! For the pins on the bracelet, does this watch use just pressure or pins and collars? My pins started falling out and I dont know if it is a case of me not placing them back in hard enough or if I am missing collars.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Ok, I found the collars. They were all stuck on my pushing needle (for lack of a better word and not to get it confused with the pins for the links). I took them off... now trying to figure out their arrangement. They do not seem typical in that the collar does not go into a seat in the center portion of the link. So it goes on the outer portion of the link I guess. 

Also, I purchased the MM300 clasp already in the mail so it is going to only work on this bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sorry but it cracks me up the number of people that have issues with the pin and collars. I'm a relative newbie to the watch world and found then rather easy to do myself from the beginning. Never had a failure. Don't rely on a jeweller to do them for you.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

I've only had split pins and screws fail on me. The pin and collar is my preferred sizing method.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Its not that I find the pin and collar system hard, I find it easy. But this is not like any type I have used before. Normally, if you have a 3 link bracelet design, the inner link will have a pocket to hold the collar and you slide the other outer links over the center link holding the collar in place and forminga bond that you nail the pin into. In this case I have discovered you nail the pin into one end of the outer link and the collar in the opposite end of the link pushing against the pin. With a hammer and pushing needle, this is very hard. Maybe easy for that contraption that you place the watch in and screw the pushing needle in, but I dont have that.

I hope this did not all sound confusing.



59yukon01 said:


> Sorry but it cracks me up the number of people that have issues with the pin and collars. I'm a relative newbie to the watch world and found then rather easy to do myself from the beginning. Never had a failure. Don't rely on a jeweller to do them for you.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Yeah, it definitely sits in a perfect place in the lineup. The quality is amazing. I am just waiting on my MM300 clasp to arrive tomorrow.



Wlover said:


> You have chosen 1 of the best seiko divers without going into marinemaster territory. Congrats.
> 
> Imho, sumo presents the best bang for the buck diver money can buy. At this price point, no other diver comes close. Can't touch this...


----------



## Cape (Mar 28, 2013)

I love the look of my Blumo, but just unpractical for my line of work now. Sadly on the chopping block.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Cape said:


> I love the look of my Blumo, but just unpractical for my line of work now. Sadly on the chopping block.


Is this because it would get damaged in your line of work or is it the style and size does not fit?


----------



## ncgm2000 (Oct 17, 2011)

on Swiss ammo strap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

ncgm2000 said:


> on Swiss ammo strap.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Did you change the dial and bezel?


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Let me ask you all something... If you have an active job, do you wear your Sumo? 
Ok, I will break down job types...
1- construction
2- fireman, postman
3- office job.

So anybody working a 2 and 1 type job using their Sumo? I want to use my watch but it is too expensive to get all scuffed up. Unless I decide to use it as my rough and tough watch, but it looks so clean and nice for that.


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> Did you change the dial and bezel?


It's SUMO SBDN027 Limited Edition of Seiko divers 50th anniversary.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> Let me ask you all something... If you have an active job, do you wear your Sumo?
> Ok, I will break down job types...
> 1- construction
> 2- fireman, postman
> ...


My job is very active. And wet and dirty at times as well (I'm a zookeeper). I never wear my Sumo at work. It's too nice of a watch to put through that kind of beating. Instead I either wear one of my SKX divers or an older Citizen that I don't mind taking some abuse. I've thought about investing in a G-Shock, but I have yet to see a model I liked.

I'd love to be able to wear my Sumo more often, but it just isn't possible. It's one of my evening/weekends pieces.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

RJones,
See, the issue sometimes is you have 1 or 2 beaters and they can be cool but sometimes you just wish you had more time with your better watches. As time goes on, us collectors expand more on our better watches and with 5 days a week at work, leaves only 2 days to sear the good stuff. It is killing me.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

So my new clasp, the MM300 clasp just came in the mail. I thought it would be really cool on the Sumo. Truth is it feels cheap, no better quality than the standard clasp. Also the standard clasp is better finished with alternating polished and brushed areas. I must say it is not worth the $80 and up price tag for it. Just my opinion for those who have been thinking about that option.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Rakumi said:


> RJones,
> See, the issue sometimes is you have 1 or 2 beaters and they can be cool but sometimes you just wish you had more time with your better watches. As time goes on, us collectors expand more on our better watches and with 5 days a week at work, leaves only 2 days to sear the good stuff. It is killing me.


Oh, I know what you're saying. It's why I always changes watches when I get home from work, and I often change two or three times during the weekend. I do sometimes wish my job allowed for nicer watches, but I'm fortunate to have a job I love and have fun doing. So it's a small price to pay.

(Seriously, how many people get to play with lemurs and baby tigers everyday and get paid to do it?)


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## paijo (Jul 30, 2008)

Rakumi said:


> Let me ask you all something... If you have an active job, do you wear your Sumo?
> Ok, I will break down job types...
> 1- construction
> 2- fireman, postman
> ...


when I do no. 1, I used my skx007, when back to the office, I wear my sumo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I love being an owner of a Seiko diver now... and I feel glad I chose a Sumo.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

It is killing me to have my Sumo and not be able to wear it in a beater fashion because fear it will get damaged. 2 days is not enough to cycle through my good watches!!!


----------



## nick_sixx (Apr 15, 2012)

Rakumi said:


> It is killing me to have my Sumo and not be able to wear it in a beater fashion because fear it will get damaged. 2 days is not enough to cycle through my good watches!!!


The most expensive watch is one that doesn't get worn

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my MX4 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Nice, thought that was a mod, but then read through the upper post to see its a 50th anniversary.


----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)

Love the looks of my sumo. One gripe is the bezel is the stiffest out of all my divers.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## nvrp813 (Sep 12, 2015)

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

teknyc74 said:


> Love the looks of my sumo. One gripe is the bezel is the stiffest out of all my divers.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is one of the reasons why I like my Sumo. My SKX and SNZH bezels rotate too easy where sometimes they will be rotated without my knowledge.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)




----------



## superultramega (Feb 24, 2016)

Add a lubricant. I used a spray silicone which made the action much easier.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mpreston (May 4, 2015)

Blumo enjoying a dip in the pool


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Nice pics guys


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

This tan leather number turned up today.

Everything that could be said about this watch has been covered in this thread. 
I must add for new readers that don't wish to read all 400 plus posts in here (like I have ) that if you're thinking of getting one... get one. 
It's beautiful in the flesh, pictures do not do it justice at all. 
For the money, you won't find better than this.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> It is killing me to have my Sumo and not be able to wear it in a beater fashion because fear it will get damaged. 2 days is not enough to cycle through my good watches!!!


Nobody can tell a man how to use his belongings, but I would encourage you to just wear your watch. I have a sumo and for the most part I work in a restaurant. Lots of banging around, hand washing, sauces, steam, oil etc.

I just wash off the watch in soapy water once a day and it's clean. Still looks great.

I know it's an expensive watch for some people. But it's still a "tool" watch technically. It's tough. It's not like you're wearing a dress watch with a fine leather strap to work. The sumo can handle it.

And also, if it makes you feel better. The sumo is a modern watch. Plenty of parts and repair available. Even worse case scenario you can buy another.

And lastly, some damage to a tool watch adds character.

Hopefully that makes you feel better. Set the sumo free!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

vanilla.coffee said:


> This tan leather number turned up today.
> 
> Everything that could be said about this watch has been covered in this thread.
> I must add for new readers that don't wish to read all 400 plus posts in here (like I have ) that if you're thinking of getting one... get one.
> ...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vanilla.coffee (Feb 27, 2011)

.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

man tough decision between the old and new SUMO, the older version seems to command a higher premium but the italics _AUTOMATIC _is so much nicer.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

allanzzz said:


> man tough decision between the old and new SUMO, the older version seems to command a higher premium but the italics _AUTOMATIC _is so much nicer.


In real life (outside of the forums), you'll never notice the difference, but stare at forum screen pics...

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Guess the photos are not too bad so I will just leave them here.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

v1triol said:


> Guess the photos are not too bad so I will just leave them here.


I think these and the SARX cases are by far the best looking mid range Seiko designs. Really fighting the urge to pick up another Sumo.

I think while the MM300 is amazingly nice, the case just isn't as graceful even if it is finished more finely.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

The Sumo looks amazing. I am so glad I purchased one a week ago. Your pictures look amazing. I need to take some better photos of my Blumo.



v1triol said:


> Guess the photos are not too bad so I will just leave them here.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

This statement interest me about the MM300. How does the Sumo compare fit and finish wise? I never seen a MM300 in person but the Sumo looks amazing and you are the first I seen to make a statement indicating the Sumo has any aspect that may rival the MM300



Premise said:


> I think these and the SARX cases are by far the best looking mid range Seiko designs. Really fighting the urge to pick up another Sumo.
> 
> I think while the MM300 is amazingly nice, the case just isn't as graceful even if it is finished more finely.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> This statement interest me about the MM300. How does the Sumo compare fit and finish wise? I never seen a MM300 in person but the Sumo looks amazing and you are the first I seen to make a statement indicating the Sumo has any aspect that may rival the MM300


There's more care put into the polish of the MM300. The polish ends and the brushed sections begins exactly at sharp points and the Sumo is sometimes a bit hit or miss on the case angles in my experience. I just prefer the elegance and shape of the Sumo case over the MM300. It's just a styling preference, though as a total package I prefer the MM300.


----------



## Buccaneer82 (Aug 4, 2016)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Blumo at mini golf with wife and daughter. As luck would have it i beat wife by a stroke.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)




----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

Trying it out on leather NATO today.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Out of the box mine settled in at around -20s/day but with a little tinkering I've been able to tighten that up. Hasn't gained or lost a second in 3 days now. Pretty happy about it.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Drudge said:


>


I was considering same bracelet. May I please ask you how do you find this anvil? Is the colour accurate to a case? Endlinks are not solid, right?
Thanks


----------



## Barolo (Jan 3, 2007)

I have several expensive watches and just LOVE the Blumo. The color of the dial, the polished outlines of the markers, etc. The one thing I really dislike is the WAY too narrow 20/18 bracelet, not sure what Seiko was thinking. 

Any 22/22 options other than the Yobokies chisel bracelet? This does not have solid end links, but is that really something to be concerned about?

I had considered a Blumo for years, but never pulled the trigger thinking it would seem like a cheap watch and not get any wrist time. Finally picked one up last spring from Massdrop and wished I had done it years ago. Fantastic value.

Did I mention the blue dial... Not sure you could have a better shade a blue for a watch, perfection...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

v1triol said:


> I was considering same bracelet. May I please ask you how do you find this anvil? Is the colour accurate to a case? Endlinks are not solid, right?
> Thanks


Its a Yokobies 22mm bracelet with a Seiko signed clasp. It does not have solid endlinks and the color isn't a perfect match but I really did noticed until you brought it up, lol.


----------



## Walshy (Aug 19, 2016)

Hi guys!

Got a Sumo last week and I've been seeing all the nice bezels that are available, I'm just wondering how on earth do you change the bezel insert? Is it difficult or simple?!


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

I wanted to see what a 22mm nato would like? To much pinch do you think? 20mm seems small but I'll try one later to see if I like. This combo works pretty good otherwise.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> View attachment 9211938
> View attachment 9211954
> View attachment 9211962
> 
> I wanted to see what a 22mm nato would like? To much pinch do you think? 20mm seems small but I'll try one later to see if I like. This combo works pretty good otherwise.


For a NATO, I think it looks fine. I wouldn't do that with a leather one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Timely decision said:


> I wanted to see what a 22mm nato would like? To much pinch do you think? 20mm seems small but I'll try one later to see if I like. This combo works pretty good otherwise.


Love the color combo! I've got mine on a 20mm Nato strap and it works awesome. I think that'll fit better than 22mm because I do see a bit of pinch on the sides, but at the end of the day, it's whatever you like and works best for you!


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9211938&d=1472653320"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think it looks great. Of course, when I wear my Blumo on a NATO, it is also a 22mm. I think the 20mm looks too narrow.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Funny thing is I tried leather first and it is more forgiving as it kinda swells instead of folding up. You can see it post #4417 on page 442 of this thread. I do think a 20mm nato would look better, the fold is a little to much for my OCD lol.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Perhaps a 22mm royal blue Eulit perlon, if anyone has a pic of that it would be great.


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Still waiting for my Blumo to arrive............


----------



## Buccaneer82 (Aug 4, 2016)

I put my black crafter blue strap on it and it's really comfortable and light now. Definitely keeping it on rubber.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Timely decision said:


> Funny thing is I tried leather first and it is more forgiving as it kinda swells instead of folding up. You can see it post #4417 on page 442 of this thread. I do think a 20mm nato would look better, the fold is a little to much for my OCD lol.


That is the one that I liked the most!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## v1triol (Jul 21, 2015)

Drudge said:


> Its a Yokobies 22mm bracelet with a Seiko signed clasp. It does not have solid endlinks and the color isn't a perfect match but I really did noticed until you brought it up, lol.


Bit of the colour mismatch is kind of the old story for these anvils, I was wondering was there any upgrade. But as you said - it is hardly noticeable, Thanks, it is a lovely bracelet wear it in good health.


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Walshy said:


> Hi guys!
> 
> Got a Sumo last week and I've been seeing all the nice bezels that are available, I'm just wondering how on earth do you change the bezel insert? Is it difficult or simple?!


It's not for the squeamish certainly. The hardest part is removing the bezel from the case. Changing the insert is pretty easy after that. There are various write-ups on the web that'll show you how.

Looky here... https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=293727

Sent from my XT1565 using Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

I know this might be blasphemy. I own a sumo. Love it. I really do. Except for one thing... I've never been a huge fan of the hands. Especially the hour hand. It looks kind of Transformers-like. 

Are there any Sumos out there with a hands mod? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I know this might be blasphemy. I own a sumo. Love it. I really do. Except for one thing... I've never been a huge fan of the hands. Especially the hour hand. It looks kind of Transformers-like.
> 
> Are there any Sumos out there with a hands mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's actually one reason I dig it, love Transformers. Heheh.

MM300 hands have been done


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

artblakey said:


> That's actually one reason I dig it, love Transformers. Heheh.
> 
> MM300 hands have been done


Yes! Mm300 hands would look spectacular! The skx hands wouldn't be bad either. It's a small complaint, the sumo is otherwise perfection.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Well here we have the 20mm nato test. The combo is hot, feels a bit narrow but not as bad as i originally thought. The lume on this watch seems to always be turned on. Back to bracelet soon but will probably be bagging one of those crafterblue rubber straps. Orange? Blue? Black? That's the dilemma. I love orange and blue, i like the blue on blue but the different shades might turn me off. Black is pretty safe but....


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Timely decision said:


> View attachment 9224210
> View attachment 9224218
> 
> Well here we have the 20mm nato test. The combo is hot, feels a bit narrow but not as bad as i originally thought. The lume on this watch seems to always be turned on. Back to bracelet soon but will probably be bagging one of those crafterblue rubber straps. Orange? Blue? Black? That's the dilemma. I love orange and blue, i like the blue on blue but the different shades might turn me off. Black is pretty safe but....


That looks nice, especially for summer time or while at the beach / water environment. Not sure why some people make such a big deal out of the 20mm lug width. I think the 20mm width allows the case to be accentuated better.


----------



## undertheradar (May 8, 2009)

Yeah, hated the hands too...and also disliked the dial, lol. 





MontRoyal said:


> I know this might be blasphemy. I own a sumo. Love it. I really do. Except for one thing... I've never been a huge fan of the hands. Especially the hour hand. It looks kind of Transformers-like.
> 
> Are there any Sumos out there with a hands mod?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

undertheradar said:


> Yeah, hated the hands too...and also disliked the dial, lol.


Nice strap! Can you share where you got it?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

DBEAU said:


> Out of the box mine settled in at around -20s/day but with a little tinkering I've been able to tighten that up. Hasn't gained or lost a second in 3 days now. Pretty happy about it.


Does yours have the yobokies Pepsi bezel insert? If so do you find the lume in the pip to be less than satisfactory?

Unfortunately that's how mine is. : ( It looks great though.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

So today while wearing my Blue Sumo, I noticed 2 things with my watch. If you are viewing the dial in direct sunlight, you can see a slight scuff near the 9 marker. It is not noticeable in most normal light other than bright sunlight. I guess that is not a huge deal. The second thing is near the outer chapter ring near the 9 o'clock area, there is a small hair. This is a bit odd. Also not very noticeable but it is strange. Have any of you had this? It is too late to return and it is not a huge deal so I wont stress it, but it was just strange.

Because of this, I decided to fill up a cup of water and put the watch in it for a minute just to test if it was sealed. No water got into it. I guess this means this happen from production.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

Straps are Colareb


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Barolo said:


> I have several expensive watches and just LOVE the Blumo. The color of the dial, the polished outlines of the markers, etc. The one thing I really dislike is the WAY too narrow 20/18 bracelet, not sure what Seiko was thinking.


The MM300 has the same lug size but no one notices cause it's an optical illusion; the large font size on the bezel makes the gap between the lugs appear even tighter. Another visual proof is the Seiko LE the SBDC027. Take a hard look of the photos and videos of that one.

But hey, if it bothers you then get a bezel with a smaller font.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

I love the 20mm bracelet I'm really glad that it doesn't have a 22mm bracelet I find that those often look too chunky for my liking. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Grant Whit said:


> Black or Blue?


Black AND Blue, of course!


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Hey guys. Instead of going through 22 pages here I figured I'd ask the experts: How large/small does this guy wear? I've got 6.75" wrists and don't LOVE the idea of big watches that hang over the edges. I'm sure every model has its own fit but want to know if Sumo is a good choice for me? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hey guys. Instead of going through 22 pages here I figured I'd ask the experts: How large/small does this guy wear? I've got 6.75" wrists and don't LOVE the idea of big watches that hang over the edges. I'm sure every model has its own fit but want to know if Sumo is a good choice for me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


If you're sensitive about watch:wrist overhang, Sumo's probably not a good choice for 6.75"

Here's mine on 7". Depending on the viewing angle in real life, and how the watch is actually sitting/resting due to movement, it can look like it overhangs a little. Straight down from the top, it looks pretty exact to me, lol


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Orange for today









Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Enviado desde mi Redmi 3S mediante Tapatalk


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hey guys. Instead of going through 22 pages here I figured I'd ask the experts: How large/small does this guy wear? I've got 6.75" wrists and don't LOVE the idea of big watches that hang over the edges. I'm sure every model has its own fit but want to know if Sumo is a good choice for me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have 6.5" wrists. Sumo is my biggest watch. Actually one of my most comfortable watches. And I'm not kidding. I don't know how they did it but it's perfectly comfortable. It's a bit big for my wrist, but I just love the watch too much to sell it.

Also, since it's a diver and a sports watch, a bit bigger is the name of the game. It's an okay look.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

MontRoyal said:


> I have 6.5" wrists. Sumo is my biggest watch. Actually one of my most comfortable watches. And I'm not kidding. I don't know how they did it but it's perfectly comfortable. It's a bit big for my wrist, but I just love the watch too much to sell it.
> 
> Also, since it's a diver and a sports watch, a bit bigger is the name of the game. It's an okay look.
> 
> ...


Certainly looks good!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I have a 6.75" wrist and the sumo fits very well. It was something I debated on a long time too. I don't like watches that overhang. The curves and lug shape do wonders. I wouldn't worry about it. 
You can cruise back and see shots I posted or if you like I could post more.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Those Crafter Blue straps are so tempting. That they're made specifically for the Sumo is great, gives them legitimacy for me. They sort of give the Sumo an Oris diver watch vibe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

banderor said:


> Those Crafter Blue straps are so tempting. That they're made specifically for the Sumo is great, gives them legitimacy for me. They sort of give the Sumo an Oris diver watch vibe.


I'll be honest I had never considered getting the Sumo before since I hated the gap, and I like to have a rubber strap option. Glad I tried them both. Love the watch, and the strap is very flexible and comfortable. One of my favorite combos now.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

My SBDC001 with a Yobokies custom black bezel, AR sapphire crystal, MM300 clasp and Crafter Blue black rubber strap. It's hard to beat for the money in my opinion.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

EDIT: Double post


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Crappy cell phone pic, but I'm glad to finally have this guy back on my wrist after sending it back and forth to Duarte at NEWW to get a couple things fixed. I even left work two hours early today just so I could get to it sooner (I might have a problem).


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Rodeojones said:


> Crappy cell phone pic, but I'm glad to finally have this guy back on my wrist after sending it back and forth to Duarte at NEWW to get a couple things fixed. I even left work two hours early today just so I could get to it sooner (I might have a problem).


Love my Sumo. May I ask, are you a southpaw, or do you just like to wear your watch on your right arm?


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

banderor said:


> Love my Sumo. May I ask, are you a southpaw, or do you just like to wear your watch on your right arm?


Both? Neither?

I'm actually a bit ambidextrous. Write and throw with my right, eat with me left. Swing a bat and golf club from the left side. I guess technically my right is my dominant hand, so it is rather weird that I wear a watch on that wrist. But I've been wearing a watch since I was a kid. Always wore it on my left. Then I severely broke my left wrist and I liked my watch so much that I chose to wear it on my right rather than not wear it at all. After 12 weeks, putting a watch on my left wrist felt weird. I sometimes try, or if I'm being odd I'll wear one on each wrist, but ultimately the one on the left feels strange.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Hi guys...


----------



## Barfett (Feb 3, 2013)

SigmaPiJiggy said:


> Hey guys. Instead of going through 22 pages here I figured I'd ask the experts: How large/small does this guy wear? I've got 6.75" wrists and don't LOVE the idea of big watches that hang over the edges. I'm sure every model has its own fit but want to know if Sumo is a good choice for me?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got 6.5" wrists and it fits me perfectly. It's super comfortable and wears smaller than its dimensions suggest.









Sent from my LG-H831 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I never noticed the dial like this before:


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Im loving this watch. It truly is the perfect middle ground of Seiko divers. Above the entry level and squeezing in just below the MM300. And the value is amazing.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aahyuup (Apr 17, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Thanks to a generous local member, I was able to try out the Seiko MM300 and compare it against my modded Sumo (flat 6.5" wrist):







While the Sumo is an awesome value, there really is something special about the MM300.

PADI Turtle:


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

What are your thoughts of the Padi vs the Sumo... I've been thinking of trading in my Sumo (Blumo) for a Padi... Never quite bonded with my Blumo... Wondering if I might find that missing bond with the turtle Padi..


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

The short lugs feel like a short dick compared to the sumo.

The camel toe looks weird too.
BUt thanks alot for the comparison photo between the sumo, turtle and mm300.

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Ambull said:


> What are your thoughts of the Padi vs the Sumo... I've been thinking of trading in my Sumo (Blumo) for a Padi... Never quite bonded with my Blumo... Wondering if I might find that missing bond with the turtle Padi..


I think the Sumo does a great job playing the role of a "dressy diver", but if you aren't bonding with it, my opinion is to let it go. The turtle case is unique and sits nicely on the wrist, I would say give it a chance if you can.







For a secondary casual watch, I prefer the PADI Kinetic GMT diver over the PADI Turtle, but the Turtle would work better in more situations.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Blumo under a tropical sun!


----------



## new2watchuseek (Jun 7, 2016)

Cocas said:


> Blumo under a tropical sun!


You fitted sapphire on it?


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

new2watchuseek said:


> Cocas said:
> 
> 
> > Blumo under a tropical sun!
> ...


Nope. It's 100% original glass.


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I think the Sumo does a great job playing the role of a "dressy diver", but if you aren't bonding with it, my opinion is to let it go. The turtle case is unique and sits nicely on the wrist, I would say give it a chance if you can.


Thanks for the additional pics! Yea, my Sumo LE's I still wear, but for some reason my Blue Sumo never makes it on my wrist, and when it does, i'm disappointed. I think maybe i let my expectations get to high for it. Maybe I will try me a turtle. The Padi version sure does look nice... even with it's "short dick and camel toe" lol


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Just got a black sumo. I have 5.8" wrists. Need to try a rubber strap to see if it fits better,waiting for crafter blue.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Though the MM300 is of a higher tier, the Sumo offers incredible value and a person really needs to love the MM300 to pay 4x as much because the the Sumo almost rivals the MM300. Also, the MM300 clasp can be bought for sub 100 bucks and attached to the Sumo if that is your thing.



wiseMenofGotham said:


> Thanks to a generous local member, I was able to try out the Seiko MM300 and compare it against my modded Sumo (flat 6.5" wrist):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

My Sumo is staying haha, it has a Yobokies custom bezel insert, AR sapphire crystal, Seiko MM300 clasp and a Crafter Blue strap. Ultimate bang for the buck dressy diver, in my opinion.

I got my eye on this beauty now, Seiko SBGA031:


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> My Sumo is staying haha, it has a Yobokies custom bezel insert, AR sapphire crystal, Seiko MM300 clasp and a Crafter Blue strap. Ultimate bang for the buck dressy diver, in my opinion.
> 
> I got my eye on this beauty now, Seiko SBGA031:


Off topic I guess, but I would really love this GS if the power reserve indicator was absent


----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> I got my eye on this beauty now, Seiko SBGA031:


I don't normally keep up with watches in this price range... but I must say this one is quite the stunner. Holy Grailish.


----------



## capt-dim (May 30, 2015)

....Sumo Rules ....!!!!!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Capt-dim, the Sumo does rule.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Ambull (Aug 18, 2015)

That's a real nice combo



wiseMenofGotham said:


>


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

This watch is hard not to wear. Love it!


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Just got the 031 Sumo a few days ago and am blown away by it. Almost makes my other Seiko divers (Turtles, SKX, Monster) seem irrelevant. If anyone is on the fence about buying one, I would say just go for it.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Mbhawks,
Enjoy your new Sumo and welcome to the club.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Double post


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## teknyc74 (Jul 19, 2016)




----------



## kokmeng (Jun 7, 2013)

Appreciate if someone could share some wrist shots of sumo on a 6" wrist. Cheers.


----------



## MontRoyal (Jan 4, 2016)

kokmeng said:


> Appreciate if someone could share some wrist shots of sumo on a 6" wrist. Cheers.












I have a 6.5" wrist. I know it's not quite 6". But maybe close.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

kokmeng said:


> Appreciate if someone could share some wrist shots of sumo on a 6" wrist. Cheers.





















On my 5.8"..the case is not centred on my wrists as the bracelet needs to be tightened a lil bit more.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

My Sumo on a Strapcode Endmill bracelet and MM300 clasp:


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Should I live with the chapter ring alignment?


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Only you can answer that. I would keep it. Literally no one will ever see it unless they handle the watch and are a jeweler or a WIS.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

JSI said:


> Should I live with the chapter ring alignment?


The angle of your photo doesn't tell me much. I would keep it unless it really bugs you.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

Finally added an Endmill bracelet w/ Submariner clasp to my Sumo...much more substantial than the OEM bracelet, although there are a few more sharp edges on the clasp that I think should have been broken during machining. Fortunately they are edges that can't be felt when wearing. Otherwise it is a great match to the Sumo. Also, my endlinks fit into the Sumo case with no modifications needed.


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

JSI said:


> Should I live with the chapter ring alignment?


Saw post #3998. My assumption is that the ring can be removed, hence re-alligned?

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rawrfische (Aug 28, 2014)

Noob_shake said:


> Saw post #3998. My assumption is that the ring can be removed, hence re-alligned?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


Yes. You have to remove the movement and pop out the crystal from inside. Then the ring becomes accessible.

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

Finally joined the Sumo club and it is amazing. Outside of the OEM bracelet which is horrible, this watch is superb. Right now on an old black leather until I find "the right" alternative...


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> Finally joined the Sumo club and it is amazing. Outside of the OEM bracelet which is horrible, this watch is superb. Right now on an old black leather until I find "the right" alternative...
> 
> View attachment 9417602
> View attachment 9417610


Congratulations! It looks great on your wrist.

Sumo owners have a love/hate relationship with the OEM bracelet. I happen to like it a great deal.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

rosborn said:


> Congratulations! It looks great on your wrist.
> 
> Sumo owners have a love/hate relationship with the OEM bracelet. I happen to like it a great deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the bracelet gets a lot of hate because the case of the Sumo is so impressive. The bracelet is by no means the greatest but at the price point of the Sumo, imo it is just about as good as any other Seiko diver bracelet in the sub $1000 category with the exception of possibly the SUN019. At the price point, I would buy a Sumo if the bracelet was a shoestring.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I agree. There are things I like and dislike. The links themself are great to me with the 2 inner polishings around the center link. The endlinks could be attached better because on mine, they are tight but move a little and make a click sound when there is a bit of force on the bracelet like cracking knuckles. The clasp, cheap stamped metal. But I love how smooth it is to close (not all similar Seiko clasp close smooth) and I love how the finishing maches perfectly as seen how the MM300 clasp is a totally different finishing.
On a scale of 1 to 5 I give it a 4 as a whole bracelet. It is not a bad.



rosborn said:


> Congratulations! It looks great on your wrist.
> 
> Sumo owners have a love/hate relationship with the OEM bracelet. I happen to like it a great deal.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

The one thing about Seiko when it comes to bracelets or even overall quality of their watches (but especially bracelet) is sometimes you say to yourself they need to cut some corners to give you such a good price... but everytime I think about the Sarb033/035, I think to myself they do not deserve a pass because that watch has a nice forged clasp, perfect endlinks that do not move around, sapphire crystal and was below 300 bucks, now 350. Oh Seiko, why oh why.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

First day of Fall.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Here's mine. Brand new in today. I quite like the bracelet. Admittedly, compared to the watch itself its poor but compared to the 007/009 stock jubilee this is great.


----------



## mbhawks23 (Jun 20, 2016)

Looks great. Especially like it on that blue Nato.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)

Good evening...


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

RNR82 ^^^ WOW!


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

On crafterblue...last hole for 5.8" wrists.

Sent from my Redmi Note 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

RNR82 said:


> Good evening...
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9446066&d=1474662543"]
> 
> ...


That is some serious ink.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Great photos. I am happy to say this is my first Seiko diver.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I completely agree with this. It as a watch in general is a step up above a few of the other Seiko divers. Not to knock them because they are good in their own right, but this goes into the next price bracket.



christre said:


> Here's mine. Brand new in today. I quite like the bracelet. Admittedly, compared to the watch itself its poor but compared to the 007/009 stock jubilee this is great.
> View attachment 9444634
> View attachment 9444666
> View attachment 9444698
> ...


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Back in the Sumo club as of yesterday........what a fantastic watch, never should've sold it to begin with.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Accidently double posted and can't figure out any way to delete it so here's another pic instead, lol.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

I was thinking about replacing the stock blue bezel insert with a custom insert. Does the act of removing the stock insert pretty much ruin it to the point that you wouldn't want to put it back on later down the line? 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

It's fairly easy to remove without damaging.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Ahhhh very good, thanks! 

Now the only decision is to put a black or blue insert on my blumo. If going with the black I plan on putting a black crafter blue strap on it as well.... Probably has been done before but I couldn't find any photos anywhere. 

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Howa said:


> Accidently double posted and can't figure out any way to delete it so here's another pic instead, lol.


That's all right. More photos of the Sumo are certainly welcome. Lookee there, another one of your fine watch!

Congratulations!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Paul Ramon (Nov 8, 2015)




----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)




----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


>


Okay, I have to ask... Which nato do you have on yours? Very nice.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## skylinegtr_34 (May 29, 2015)

Derkdiggler said:


> Okay, I have to ask... Which nato do you have on yours? Very nice.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


It is from tigerconcept.com but it comes with its watches. I like the softness, pattern and color, but the original hardware was zulu and it was not good. So I removed the old ones and stitched new nato hardware which are remaining from some other project. Positioned them to my liking.

Long story short you may not find exactly the same one sorry


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

skylinegtr_34 said:


> It is from tigerconcept.com but it comes with its watches. I like the softness, pattern and color, but the original hardware was zulu and it was not good. So I removed the old ones and stitched new nato hardware which are remaining from some other project. Positioned them to my liking.
> 
> Long story short you may not find exactly the same one sorry


Lol, sometimes you just have to fabricate your own stuff to get what you need!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

Hi guys, dlw watches has ceramic bezel in black and green if anyone's interested.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

They look sharp. But they seem to sit a bit low in the bezel and the lume pip seems quite tall.

I would love to see and hear about someone here trying it out.


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

boatswain said:


> They look sharp. But they seem to sit a bit low in the bezel and the lume pip seems quite tall.
> 
> I would love to see and hear about someone here trying it out.


Agree. To me, it looks recessed in some areas of the bezel, and pops out in others, like as if it wasn't installed properly. Perhaps it would be better if they provided better pictures.


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

First snow of the year, little early and won't stick around but a wake up call nonetheless. Blumo day for sure.



















​


----------



## JSI (Dec 12, 2012)

Snow!!!?? ouch man. I feel for you.


----------



## madtazr (Jun 9, 2015)

Grant Whit said:


> On Crafter Blue.
> 
> 我從使用 Tapatalk 的 LG-K535 發送


OK. 
Enough. 
I decide to get the black one.


----------



## gregPH (Mar 22, 2013)

so i got a macro lens..


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Rayien (Sep 24, 2015)

Howa said:


>


love the orange!


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

There's a couple you don't see everyday. Very nice!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsamirul (Dec 13, 2015)

Howa said:


>


oh wow I didnt know an orange shogun existed. what a beautiful duo there!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Howa said:


>


Grrr!

They're 8 seconds apart. Which one is the correct time??? Ahhh!

(Just kidding. Seeing those two together is sweet. I'm wearing my SKX011 today - the orange SKX007.)


----------



## Carajio (Jun 23, 2015)

Great photo! love that seconds blur streak.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

So good to get back to this guy. Accurate. Comfortable. LUME.


----------



## Raydius (Jul 26, 2016)

Howa said:


>


Now you need a SKX011 to complete the trifecta

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Finally got this guy back on my wrist and running like a champ. My friend and college roommate is a watchmaker in a nice shop in San Diego and he offered to take a look at it because I was experiencing some minor issues (after getting it back from a chapter ring alignment done by someone else, the hands were touching one another, causing the watch to stop). He fixed that issue, but also did a complete service on the movement. It's now running at +2 seconds per day and the power reserve blows past the 50 hours that Seiko says this movement is capable of. And he did it all for free!


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## speed200 (Jun 13, 2014)

With sapphire crystal.

Enviado do meu SM-G935F através de Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Here's mine*

I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! 😬


----------



## bvc2005 (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)!
> 
> 
> View attachment 9760482


I'll gladly hide a few for you!


----------



## lerijiso (Jul 14, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! ?
> View attachment 9760482


Lmao. 4!!? I wish you the very best of luck hiding it from the wife.. You're going to need it. 

Sent from my LG-D802 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! 😬
> View attachment 9760482


Just tell her it's the same watch, but you have the interchangeable dial color options.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That is crazy. 

Thank you for making me look sane. I'll just tell my wife, "hey, at least I'm not as bad the guy who bought 4 sumos in 20 days!"


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

boatswain said:


> That is crazy.
> 
> Thank you for making me look sane. I'll just tell my wife, "hey, at least I'm not as bad the guy who bought 4 sumos in 20 days!"


If she's anything like my wife, that excuse is irrelevant.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## eduardo.bispo (Mar 20, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)!
> View attachment 9760482


Is that a ceramic bezel on the black sumo?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Here's mine*

Yes! It's ceramic but it was sitting TOO low so I have to custom a spacer on my 3D Printer


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> Yes! It's ceramic but it was sitting TOO low so I have to custom a spacer on my 3D Printer


Perhaps you could share the specs for the spacer please? so others who wanna make it may do so?


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Out of curiosity, what is your 4th Sumo as you have SBDCs 001, 003 and 005 covered.

BTW, nice work on the ceramic bezel.


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Alpineboy said:


> Out of curiosity, what is your 4th Sumo as you have SBDCs 001, 003 and 005 covered.
> 
> BTW, nice work on the ceramic bezel.


I have two SBDC001 (Black)


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Bonzai888 said:


> I have two SBDC001 (Black)


As long as you don't have the two 001s together, the wife will think you only have 3 Sumos. LOL!


----------



## UMREE (Jun 24, 2016)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! 
> View attachment 9760482


WHOA! This is how we called Seikoholic!!


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Hey guys. First time posting in this thread but today is my Sumo and I one-year anniversary so I thought it would be a good day to start. For the occasion I've taken it off the bracelet which I now find a bit boring. 
I am considering a black Crafter Blue rubber strap now. Any recommandation? 
Cheers


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I bought this to wear to my wedding last weekend. I've been wearing it daily since. It's running about +1s per day thus far.


----------



## Kwest500 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a black CB for my blumo, and, while it is nice, I wish they would make a navy blue version. Seems like a no brainer to me. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## JMEnnis (Mar 21, 2016)

I find it a tough time picking a leather strap that fits my Sumo well. So far the Hirsch curved end strap is the best. Any other suggestions? 

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

If it's of any interest to some, Crafter Blue (fitted, curved end straps for the Sumo) is hosting a 15% off sale. So the strap can be had for $55.25USD plus whatever shipping is to your country ($10 for the US). 

I've been on the fence about getting one. I have the Blumo and I'm not a fan of the black strap paired with the blue. And I think the light blue strap is maybe a little too light - a darker shade would have been better. But I might just go ahead and get one in blue. I really want an option to make the watch more casual looking, and the rubber strap will be great for my upcoming vacation. 

I guess worst case, I hate it so I try to sell it and minimize my loss.


----------



## srexy (Sep 2, 2016)

*Re: Here's mine*

You may be my new idol. Especially that they're non-Prospex models 



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! 
> View attachment 9760482


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

*Re: Here's mine*

Today! Black Black Black!


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> I went CRAZY! Bought 4 original none "X" Sumo within 20 days. Try to hide them from my "Boss" (wife)! 


You the man sir


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

SUMO PADI LE will come out on 27th Jan.
http://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/600/20161026

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

I like so much the blue rubber strap for BLUMO! I want it!


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

padi sumo looks good.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Why wouldn't they put a Pepsi bezel on that PADI Sumo? 

Regardless, I'm certainly in the minority here, but the PADI pieces that I've seen just haven't done it for me. They look to busy with the red/blue combo and all the text. prefer simplicity - it's part of the reason I preferred the non Prospex X version. But, hey, to each his own.


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

It sure does...


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

The PADI Sumo and Tuna look blue/red, but the solars look blue/orange. Is it just my eyes, or are they really trimmed in orange?


----------



## artblakey (Feb 15, 2016)

Robotaz said:


> The PADI Sumo and Tuna look blue/red, but the solars look blue/orange. Is it just my eyes, or are they really trimmed in orange?


The colours in the image seem to have shifted a bit if you compare it to the original as it appears on Seiko's website:










https://www.seiko-watch.co.jp/news/pressrelease/posts/600/20161026


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Crafter Blue said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We have already received many opinions about the blue color. The existing blue color of CB02 strap is royal blue that matches the black sumo very well. However it doesn't match blumo very well. So we decided to make other blue version which is more darkness. Hopefully it could also match the PADI limited version as well. The new blue color will be released in late November or earlier December.


~~~~Hello CB!, Nice to hear you are listening to your customers, now what about making your straps longer (for the Sumo) so those of us that have larger wrists, have more strap length? FWIW, that's primarily why I sold my SBDC001...I've found I prefer wearing my divers on silicone and or rubber dive straps and your strap for the Sumo wouldn't fit my 7.5"-7.75" wrist that well

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

I like so much the Sumo Padi 
Beautiful red hands and titanium bracelet.
I agree that it needs the Pepsi bezel of course!


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

manuelbig said:


> I like so much the Sumo Padi
> Beautiful red hands and titanium bracelet.
> I agree that it needs the Pepsi bezel of course!


"Easy Peasy Padi Fix" (Yobokies)....








Order yours NOW! (While supplies Last!)


----------



## Piede (Mar 27, 2012)

My orange Sumo says hi!


----------



## phat.nutz (Sep 18, 2016)

Scroll about 2/3 of the way down: hiconsumption.com/2016/10/best-seiko-watches-for-men


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Crafter Blue said:


> Dear all,
> 
> We have already received many opinions about the blue color. The existing blue color of CB02 strap is royal blue that matches the black sumo very well. However it doesn't match blumo very well. So we decided to make other blue version which is more darkness. Hopefully it could also match the PADI limited version as well. The new blue color will be released in late November or earlier December.


Dang. This was posted a day after I finally ordered the current blue strap. Any pics of the newer color? I might try to cancel my order and get the darker version.


----------



## pizza_nightmare (Jan 29, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*

How do you like the black hands and chrome lume ring combination? I've been seriously thinking about swapping the hands out for a long time. Does the black match the dial well enough?


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

boatswain said:


> They look sharp. But they seem to sit a bit low in the bezel and the lume pip seems quite tall.
> 
> I would love to see and hear about someone here trying it out.


The bezel insert definitely sits low. I've spoken to Damien about it, and seen the real sample.









In any case, it still looks great when you don't look from the side


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

mrfourcows said:


> The bezel insert definitely sits low. I've spoken to Damien about it, and seen the real sample.
> 
> In any case, it still looks great when you don't look from the side


~~~If you're on the fence, play it safe and buy used, that way you can flip it if you aren't happy, w/o losing anything

Best,

Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## jgunt3r (Mar 24, 2016)

I think I am going to buy this (xmas is coming!) Do the 20mm lugs bother anyone else or am I just being to picky?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

jgunt3r said:


> I think I am going to buy this (xmas is coming!) Do the 20mm lugs bother anyone else or am I just being to picky?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was concerned by the 20mm too but when I tried it on for the first time a year ago it didn't bother me at all. It still doesn't bother me but sometimes I wonder what it would look like on 22mm. And I immediately think "it's already a huge watch, a bigger bracelet would just be too much". But then again I have a smallish 6.75" wrist.


----------



## jgunt3r (Mar 24, 2016)

DoctorWolf said:


> I was concerned by the 20mm too but when I tried it on for the first time a year ago it didn't bother me at all. It still doesn't bother me but sometimes I wonder what it would look like on 22mm. And I immediately think "it's already a huge watch, a bigger bracelet would just be too much". But then again I have a smallish 6.75" wrist.


Yeah you are probably right, i did not consider the bracelet part. I would put on rubber or nato strap anyway

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

jgunt3r said:


> I think I am going to buy this (xmas is coming!) Do the 20mm lugs bother anyone else or am I just being to picky?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lug width definitely concerned me as well. I put off buying one for a while for that reason. But after taking the plunge I'm glad I did. The 20mm width doesn't seem too small at all. Because of the unique shape and design of the case (it wears much smaller than you'd think) the width actually is perfect.

You do have another option, though. You can order a bracelet from Yobokies. He can fit a 22mm bracelet to his 20mm end links. I bought one, but ended up preferring the stock bracelet after all. To each his own.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jgunt3r said:


> I think I am going to buy this (xmas is coming!) Do the 20mm lugs bother anyone else or am I just being to picky?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I prefer 20mm lugs on watches. I even liked 20mm lugs on a 44mm pilot. But there is just something weird about them on the Sumo. It was one of the reasons I ended up selling mine. And the bracelet wasn't a concern since I mostly wore it on a nato. I also have 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 inch wrists, so a wider strap doesn't look out of place. But after owning a Turtle, the 20mm lugs in the Sumo just leave me baffled.


----------



## jgunt3r (Mar 24, 2016)

brandon\ said:


> I prefer 20mm lugs on watches. I even liked 20mm lugs on a 44mm pilot. But there is just something weird about them on the Sumo. It was one of the reasons I ended up selling mine. And the bracelet wasn't a concern since I mostly wore it on a nato. I also have 7 1/2 - 7 3/4 inch wrists, so a wider strap doesn't look out of place. But after owning a Turtle, the 20mm lugs in the Sumo just leave me baffled.


You said this was "one" or the reasons for parting with it, I am curious what else drove you to sell it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

jgunt3r said:


> You said this was "one" or the reasons for parting with it, I am curious what else drove you to sell it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The size - I have been trending towards smaller watches.

The bezel font - it was just too cartoonish for me and I wasn't keen on modding it.

It was a really nice watch, but it fell out of rotation and was sitting in my drawer. The opportunity cost of having a $400 watch sitting in my drawer was too much. I sold it and bought three watches with the money that get a lot more wear.

Of course, this is all my personal opinion and preference and you're experience may be different. And none of this takes away from the quality and beauty of the watch.


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

Hello to everybody 
from just few days I'm proud owner of a Blumo!
It is in good company with a Stargate and a Baby Monster.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



Bonzai888 said:


> Today! Black Black Black!
> View attachment 9779490


is this with your 3D printed spacer?


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

Over the past few years I've more than once considered buying a Sumo but somehow managed to keep my acquisition syndrome in check and never pulled the trigger. Unfortunately this itch resurfaced a couple of weeks ago and this time it needed proper treatment. Off I went to my favourite Seiko dealer, only to discover to my dismay that the original SBDC00x line had been superseded by the new Prospex branded line. While not a deal breaker to many, I didn't like the X on the dial and it's tiny details like the cursive '_automatic_' on the original that had me sold in the first place. But as luck would have it, after a bit of sleuthing I found a local-ish jeweller that still had the original SBDC001 in stock (can this be considered NOS already?) and after a quick trip I had gotten myself an extremely early christmas gift. So, finally I get to join the Sumo family! Such a beautiful watch. I love it to bits and it hasn't left my wrist since acquiring it.

My only regret is not buying it back when....


----------



## chris slack (Sep 3, 2013)

aaaagh !! resistance is futile - something blue is on the way to me !!! pics to follow.......


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

JCRood said:


> Over the past few years I've more than once considered buying a Sumo but somehow managed to keep my acquisition syndrome in check and never pulled the trigger. Unfortunately this itch resurfaced a couple of weeks ago and this time it needed proper treatment. Off I went to my favourite Seiko dealer, only to discover to my dismay that the original SBDC00x line had been superseded by the new Prospex branded line. While not a deal breaker to many, I didn't like the X on the dial and it's tiny details like the cursive '_automatic_' on the original that had me sold in the first place. But as luck would have it, after a bit of sleuthing I found a local-ish jeweller that still had the original SBDC001 in stock (can this be considered NOS already?) and after a quick trip I had gotten myself an extremely early christmas gift. So, finally I get to join the Sumo family! Such a beautiful watch. I love it to bits and it hasn't left my wrist since acquiring it.
> 
> My only regret is not buying it back when....
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club. I, too, insisted on a non X version when I got mine over the summer.

Out of curiosity, what strap is that? Maybe it's the angle of the picture, but it sure looks like it has curved ends.


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I picked up an original Blumo from F29 last week -- out for delivery today. I'm pretty stoked to see what the hype's about. 
If anyone has a black CrafterBlue strap that's not being worn, shoot me a PM.


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Welcome to the club. I, too, insisted on a non X version when I got mine over the summer.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what strap is that? Maybe it's the angle of the picture, but it sure looks like it has curved ends.


It's not the angle but indeed a leather strap with curved ends, instantly turning the Sumo into a dresswatch 

More specifically, it's a Medici from Hirsch's Leonardo line:


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

JCRood said:


> It's not the angle but indeed a leather strap with curved ends, instantly turning the Sumo into a dresswatch
> 
> More specifically, it's a Medici from Hirsch's Leonardo line:
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9863010&d=1478539707"]
> ...


Well, I kind of wish you hadn't answered me. Now I find myself ordering yet another strap.


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

Rodeojones said:


> Well, I kind of wish you hadn't answered me. Now I find myself ordering yet another strap.


I can give you a reason as not to; it's a bit of a pain to properly fit these Leonardo straps to a Sumo 

If you check the fitting guide, you'll notice it uses a small plastic insert that you can rotate to have it correctly line up with the lug holes and have it sit flush against the watchcase. This little insert only works with 1.5mm springbars which are a bit iffy and if you use the same ones as I had on hand, will drop straight to through the lug holes despite being shouldered. You'll have modify the insert to fit thicker springbars, or as I did, fabricate new inserts from scratch. While not an insurmountable problem, if you want a quick & easy fit, this might not be the strap you're looking for.

Sorry for the rude interruption and back we go to the regular programming: Sumos!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

arrived. 
While I size the bracelet, here it is on MN.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

JCRood said:


> I can give you a reason as not to; it's a bit of a pain to properly fit these Leonardo straps to a Sumo
> 
> If you check the fitting guide, you'll notice it uses a small plastic insert that you can rotate to have it correctly line up with the lug holes and have it sit flush against the watchcase. This little insert only works with 1.5mm springbars which are a bit iffy and if you use the same ones as I had on hand, will drop straight to through the lug holes despite being shouldered. You'll have modify the insert to fit thicker springbars, or as I did, fabricate new inserts from scratch. While not an insurmountable problem, if you want a quick & easy fit, this might not be the strap you're looking for.
> 
> Sorry for the rude interruption and back we go to the regular programming: Sumos!


I decided to wait on it prior to reading this post, but thanks for the info. The price was a little higher than I expected. I also bought a Seiko Stargate and two straps for it just last week and the Crafter Blue strap I ordered for my Blumo should be arriving soon. Time for a break from watch purchases. At least for a week or two.


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Your thoughts! Blumo with silver bezel? Just trying something different!


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Bonzai888 said:


> Your thoughts! Blumo with silver bezel? Just trying something different!
> View attachment 9867138


That looks awesome!
Where did you source the insert from?

My blumo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

Bonzai888 said:


> Your thoughts! Blumo with silver bezel? Just trying something different!


I think it looks brilliant. Nice twist on the Blumo.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

I just picked up a Sumo... At first I was disappointed that it was not as mint as described - had a fair bit of grime that required some cleaning. It was only as I sat down to record its serial number that I realised I may have gotten one of the earliest sumo ever built: March 2007.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

How does the serial number work? Gotta check mine too

Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


----------



## JCRood (Jan 10, 2013)

allanzzz said:


> How does the serial number work? Gotta check mine too
> 
> Sent from my LG-D855 using Tapatalk


First number == year of production, but within a known decade. For a detailed explanation, see WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

After 6 months on the CB rubber, I finally got around to sizing the bracelet.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

mrfourcows said:


> I just picked up a Sumo... At first I was disappointed that it was not as mint as described - had a fair bit of grime that required some cleaning. It was only as I sat down to record its serial number that I realised I may have gotten one of the earliest sumo ever built: March 2007.


I wonder if 2007 was already the Chinese?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

Thought to share my Sumos on Natos. They look better than I expected


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

I tried different ways to have it on my wrist but always ends like this










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

Hi Bonzai88
I like so much the black Sumo in center! Where do you find that grey bezel?


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

manuelbig said:


> Hi Bonzai88
> I like so much the black Sumo in center! Where do you find that grey bezel?


Ebay


----------



## Bonzai888 (Sep 5, 2016)

My new blumo mod


----------



## Rays61 (Oct 12, 2016)

Blumo Today








Sumo Yesterday


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Pulled the trigger on the blue CrafterBlue strap for my Blumo. I was hesitant for a while. Thought it was too bright. And naturally, right after I ordered, they posted on here their plans to make one that better matches the blue of the dial.

Initially I wasn't crazy about it. But, after only two days, I'm really liking the contrast between the dial and strap. Plus it's incredibly comfortable. Most every other rubber strap I've used required some break-in time, or the boiling water trick. But not this one. When they release the darker version I'll definitely buy one, but for now I'm loving this. My only regret is I waited months after getting the watch to buy the strap.


----------



## tsimpson (Mar 3, 2015)

My Blumo at 60'!


----------



## LORK88 (Jul 14, 2014)

Saint1975 said:


> I tried different ways to have it on my wrist but always ends like this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happened to me too. I got really into nato straps, but it's been back on the bracelet for quite some time. It's really hard to go against it, although I love it's versatility.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

JCRood said:


> First number == year of production, but within a known decade. For a detailed explanation, see WatchSleuth - Seiko Date Finder


If that's the case, mine was built in Jan. 04.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

HelmetHead said:


> If that's the case, mine was built in Jan. 04.


Does anyone know when they changed to the Prospex logo? My SBDC003 is dated April 2014.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

Acurry said:


> Does anyone know when they changed to the Prospex logo? My SBDC003 is dated April 2014.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Prospex logo on Sumos was introduced with the SBDC031 and SBDC033 when they were first released in October 2015.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

spaceman said:


> I think the Prospex logo on Sumos was introduced with the SBDC031 and SBDC033 when they were first released in October 2015.


A shame really. I didn't realise at the time of my purchase in October 2015 that they were 2 versions of the Sumo. I just bought the one they had, the SBDC031 with the logo and now I find myself wanting the original one. I shall resist. If not the girlfriend will make me anyway.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

HelmetHead said:


> If that's the case, mine was built in Jan. 04.


Slight correction ;-)

That would be Jan 2014 as the SBDC01/03/05 was only made from 2007-2015.


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Bonzai888 said:


> Your thoughts! Blumo with silver bezel? Just trying something different!
> View attachment 9867138


I'm guessing that it's the following bezel that states suitability for the 6309, 7002, 7S26: 
Bezel insert fit Yachtmaster and Seiko 6309, 7002, 7S26 watch models | eBay

Did you just buy it and hope that it will fit?


----------



## Collectionist (Aug 23, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> A shame really. I didn't realise at the time of my purchase in October 2015 that they were 2 versions of the Sumo. I just bought the one they had, the SBDC031 with the logo and now I find myself wanting the original one. I shall resist. If not the girlfriend will make me anyway.


As long as she ties you up it is not so bad...


----------



## Noob_shake (Aug 21, 2013)

DoctorWolf said:


> A shame really. I didn't realise at the time of my purchase in October 2015 that they were 2 versions of the Sumo. I just bought the one they had, the SBDC031 with the logo and now I find myself wanting the original one. I shall resist. If not the girlfriend will make me anyway.


Would a service centre have the old dial for purchase? Perhaps then u could just do a swap.


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

We practice together 










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sgbeskin (Aug 1, 2010)

Sumo in the field


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## vendt (Nov 18, 2013)

My first Sumo and love it  did a bit of polishing on the bracelet and bezel just to see what it would look like thought i'd share pics.


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

nice work vendt!


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.


----------



## vendt (Nov 18, 2013)

Thanks Jake, trying to get some better pics easy mod and if you don't like it a quick re'brush back to original.


----------



## christre (Mar 2, 2012)

Had mine a few months now and still loving it.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I've bought a Crafter Blue strap today in Hong Kong and I'm extremely happy with it. It gives a new life to my sumo. The only problem is that the guy offered to put the strap on for me and butchered it. I now have a scratch and a noticeable dent on the front of the top right lug. Pretty disgusted by this. The strap is a great product though. I'll still love my Sumo even with it's new scars.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

DoctorWolf said:


> I've bought a Crafter Blue strap today in Hong Kong and I'm extremely happy with it. It gives a new life to my sumo. The only problem is that the guy offered to put the strap on for me and butchered it. I now have a scratch and a noticeable dent on the front of the top right lug. Pretty disgusted by this. The strap is a great product though. I'll still love my Sumo even with it's new scars.
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=9965458&d=1479555223"]
> 
> 
> ...


Whoa, that sucks. I hope he compensated you in some way for the damage. How obvious is the scratch?


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Finally.... The newest blumo Sbdc033 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Dwijaya said:


> Finally.... The newest blumo Sbdc033
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk












Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Daily driver: Yobokies bezel insert, Yobokies AR crystal, Strapcode Endmill bracelet, Seiko MM300 clasp (I alternate between the bracelet and Crafter Blue rubber strap, which is awesome in my opinion)





Picture in direct sunlight:


----------



## spaceman (Oct 12, 2016)

DoctorWolf said:


> I've bought a Crafter Blue strap today in Hong Kong and I'm extremely happy with it. It gives a new life to my sumo. The only problem is that the guy offered to put the strap on for me and butchered it. I now have a scratch and a noticeable dent on the front of the top right lug. Pretty disgusted by this. The strap is a great product though. I'll still love my Sumo even with it's new scars.
> View attachment 9965458


The Crafter Blue and the SBDC031 look awesome together!


----------



## MannyR69 (Aug 21, 2014)

I been lurking into this forum and finally I have a reason to post for the first time as I have completed the 3 JDM Sumo's.
Unfortunately , I am not allowed to post a pictures yet so I will start with my first post.
How many post do I need to achieve before I share my pictures?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Daily driver: Yobokies bezel insert, Yobokies AR crystal, Strapcode Endmill bracelet, Seiko MM300 clasp (I alternate between the bracelet and Crafter Blue rubber strap, which is awesome in my opinion)


That's a very nice combo, although I've noticed that the MM clasp is pretty large. I have acquired a landmaster and the similarly designed clasp really stands out in an ugly way since it's much larger than the bracelet links.










I guess the endmill is a bit thicker so it may not stand out as much, could you post a photo of the clasp with the bracelet?


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Sure no problem, the Endmill bracelet is a good amount thicker than OEM Seiko bracelets:


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Bought a handmade leather strap, which was not custom made for a sumo, but incidently is thick at the spring bar part.

I'm so happy how good it pairs withmy Sumo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

Buellrider said:


> I haven't been on this thread in quite awhile but I got my Sumo back from Jay and thought I would update. Jay did an excellent job bead blasting the watch and bracelet. I had him leave the case back, I really like the contrast it created. Here are some quick iPhone shots and the list of modifications.
> 
> Yobokies PO bezel insert
> Yobokies sapphire crystal
> ...


a google image search landed me on these pics; this is awesome!


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

I can't stand leather natos, but dig how Sumo looks on this one-piece strap from Lake House Leathers. Can ya'll recommend a favorite one-piece leather maker?


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

This has been on my wrist for the last couple of weeks while I have three others out for service. It really is a fantastic watch

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Pittsburgh trafffic. Sumo on my very large wrist.


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Arrived today


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> Daily driver: Yobokies bezel insert, Yobokies AR crystal, Strapcode Endmill bracelet, Seiko MM300 clasp (I alternate between the bracelet and Crafter Blue rubber strap, which is awesome in my opinion)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm trying to buy a SBDC031 on the sales forum. If I land it I am going to do what you have done. Thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

Does anyone know if Crafter Blue has made a darker blue strap for the Blumo? If so pics would be appreciated.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham, who's the smirking girl in your sig? Looks so familiar....


----------



## MisterTom (Dec 28, 2012)

I love my Blumo.I wear it more than my Planet Ocean 8500.It actually stays right on the second with the Omega Coaxial.The PO is 10 times the money retail.Go figure.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

jhanna1701 said:


> wiseMenofGotham, who's the smirking girl in your sig? Looks so familiar....


Gal Gadot (actress in the Fast and Furious, Wonder Woman, as well as a former Miss Israel). You would be surprised with how many people ask me that haha.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Samwatch (Jul 15, 2007)

Michael


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

My setup - double dome sapphire w/purple AR, marine master ratchet clasp, no 'X' nonsense on my late model SBDC003. 









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

hooliganjrs said:


> My setup - double dome sapphire w/purple AR, marine master ratchet clasp, no 'X' nonsense on my late model SBDC003.
> 
> 
> 
> ...












Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

Hello
as xmas gift I've modded my Blumo SBDC033 with:
sapphire glass by Yobokies
pepsi insert by Yobokies
super engineer II bracelet by Strapcode

I love it!


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

manuelbig said:


> Hello
> as xmas gift I've modded my Blumo SBDC033 with:
> sapphire glass by Yobokies
> pepsi insert by Yobokies
> ...


I love the insert

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

I've got a small font bezel and saphire crystal for my sumo. Have had them for a year but never got around to installing them

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Trying the Sumo on rubber for the first time


----------



## LesDavidson (Nov 3, 2011)

Just arrived with my friendly post lady today. Bracelet sized and loving it. Read many subjective views on this piece (and a few objective) before pulling the trigger on this 4 month old sbdc031.

For the money I paid, this really is a fantastic watch. Had in mind what to expect on the perceived negatives too and honestly can't say I'm feeling them, particularly the quality of the bracelet. For this price (even MSRP) I feel it's a decent band and fits well with the overall design and feel of the watch. Some of the comments I've read give the impression it's a tinny trinket fit only for the wastebin and it's far from that!

Loving the whole look , feel and quality!

















EDIT: ran a little slow on the wrist yesterday, caught up overnight on the bedside table crown up. In my first 24 hours with it running at -4 secs per day. Very happy 

3012/16 - I'm guessing now that fully wound it's running more evenly/accurately. Has lost 1 second in last 24 hours, again on wrist and on bedside table crown up overnight!


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

i am now a card carrying member. thanks v much @howa.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bwoah said:


> i am now a card carrying member. thanks v much @howa.


Orange you glad you bought that.


----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Orange you glad you bought that.


so glad, i can't concentrate b-)


----------



## Pierce 68 (Jun 15, 2013)

Feeling blue today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

That navy crafter blue certainly looks the part. Much better


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## beefyt (Mar 12, 2016)

CB releases the navy, ends the sale!


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

bwoah said:


> i am now a card carrying member. thanks v much @howa.


Very nice collection.

But, you just can't beat the gilt on the 011 - in my opinion.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Picked up an original blumo yesterday.. absolutely love it! 







Started looking for a watch 9 months ago, tried on the SKX, Turtle and Sumo, ended up with the black turtle.. and became an Seikoholic ;-) :roll: :-d....
Tried on the Sumo 4~6 times since then but just never brought it home.... in the mean time, added a few pieces to the collection including a SKX pepsi, MM300, Ninja Tuna, Ti GS Diver and others..
Recently decided that I _need_ a blue dial, stopped by the AD and found the original Blumo, pickep it up for a good deal and couldn't be happier... b-)

A few thoughts after owning it for a day.. (nothing new, most has been covered extensively)
1. Love the blue dial, works extremely well with the very light green lume on the markers and hands.. Seiko got this one soooo right...
2. Build quality is definitely high.. applied indices with chrome rings, very nice polished hands, MM sec hand, slightly domed crystal (that I've found to control reflection extremely well), beautiful brushing and polishing on the case, signed crown, drilled lugs, etc.
3. Thanks to the wrist hugging lugs, the watch wears smaller than spec would suggest, BUT make no mistake it's still a big watch..
4. The length of the hands and crystal clarity makes the dial extremely easy to read.
5. The bracelet is comfortable, but clasp quality left a bit to be desired, I wouldn't mind paying a bit more for a better bracelet with racheting diver's extension.. to differentiate from the turtle even more..
6. 20mm lug width doesn't really bother me, 22mm would probably work better considering the size and weight of the watch, but it's fine the way it is..
7. Not a MM killer but absolute bargain for how much it costs. Quality is alot better than Turtle and SKX.. I personally think Seiko did very well in positioning each piece at their price points.. love them all..
8. Didn't have a real preference between the 003 or 033, but after picking up the 003, really appreciate the classic italic _Automatic_ font and S crown signage, feels more upmarket..

Excuse the long post, just had to share my excitement.. :-!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

@ late for a date

agree with most of your comments on the Sumo...I had one, a late model 001, & it kept near perfect time, bought it used, looked unworn, sold as the same, more or less. I never wanted to mark mine up, so it didn't get much wrist time, then it was one out, one in and that one went. Oh!, also...I mighta kept it if CBN made their rubber bands a little bit longer for this watch. Although I could tolerate the metal bracelet, I had other divers on metal bracelets so the Sumo went. None the less they are great watches and probably aren't getting the respect they should around here, from what some have to say about them


Best,


Jake
Reddick Fla.
Absence diminishes little passions and increases great ones, as wind extinguishes candles and fans a fire
François de la Rochefocauld


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

L84AD8 said:


> Picked up an original blumo yesterday..
> 5. The bracelet is comfortable, but clasp quality left a bit to be desired, I wouldn't mind paying a bit more for a better bracelet with racheting diver's extension.. to differentiate from the turtle even more..


(Excuse me for quoting myself..) Following suggestions found in this long thread, I transferred the MM300 bracelet clasp over to the Blumo, and Voilà instantly upgraded the Blumo! this is how Seiko should've delivered the watch! Loving this watch even more now.. b-)












shakin_jake said:


> @ late for a date... agree with most of your comments on the Sumo...


Unfortunate that you weren't able to keep it..

Must say this is a very impressive piece from Seiko that punches well above it's class, dare I say costing 3~ many times more.... Seiko has totally ruined my perspective in watches, in the past few months I've handled countless Swiss, German pieces and thought "they are charging how much for this?! I have Seiko XXX with better build quality costing far less, and people are queuing up and paying retail for it?!?!" :think: (not trying to start any wars here, just my thoughts..)

After collecting several pieces, I can definitely say that there is no perfect watch, I can easily make a list with the blumo that I have problems with, but I'm lucky to have several other choices in my collection for different moods and occasions.. :-d


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Wow the navy strap looks awesome! Do you think it will look good on the black Sumo? I already have the black rubber strap, thinking about adding the navy strap for some variety.


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

Grant Whit said:


> Just received the Navy Blue Strap from Crafter Blue. Deadly awesome on Blumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks amazing. Can't wait for mine to arrive. Guess it's time to post my lighter blue version in the sales forum.


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

That navy Crafter blue looks great! |>

Need help from CB owners, I have a very small wrist, can someone please provide the measurement of the short side length (12 o'clock) and the length of the long side from the lug to the smallest hole? :think:

I did email CB for this info, they replied after several days and just said the strap will work without providing the actual measurements, and I don't feel like making a $65 mistake or having to deal with returns or resell.. thanks! :roll:


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

L84AD8 said:


> That navy Crafter blue looks great! |>
> 
> Need help from CB owners, I have a very small wrist, can someone please provide the measurement of the short side length (12 o'clock) and the length of the long side from the lug to the smallest hole?
> 
> ...


I don't have mine on me, so I'll do my best to measure it when I get home.

Out of curiosity, what is your wrist measurement? I ask because this is a strap that's known to be on the smaller side. In fact, you'll find cases of people with larger wrists who couldn't wear this because it was too small. It fits well on my 7.5" wrist, buy there's definitely less extra strap than anything else I own.


----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

That Navy CB is awesome! I have the lighter blue version and wore that on the Sumo all summer. The CB straps absolutely 'make' the Sumo (and the Turtle/MM300...)

Meanwhile, trying it out on the bracelet again.


----------



## edchys (Oct 4, 2010)

Just join the club


----------



## L84AD8 (Apr 15, 2016)

Rodeojones said:


> I don't have mine on me, so I'll do my best to measure it when I get home.
> 
> Out of curiosity, what is your wrist measurement? I ask because this is a strap that's known to be on the smaller side. In fact, you'll find cases of people with larger wrists who couldn't wear this because it was too small. It fits well on my 7.5" wrist, buy there's definitely less extra strap than anything else I own.


That would be very helpful if you can provide the measurements.. 
I'm usually around 5.8~6" mark.. the usual 70/110mm short straps work for me but just.. so would prefer to make sure before i order.. TIA!


----------



## shakin_jake (May 19, 2015)

Originally Posted by *shakin_jake*  @ late for a date... agree with most of your comments on the Sumo...



L84AD8;37194978
Unfortunate that you weren't able to keep it..
Must say this is a very impressive piece from Seiko that punches well above it's [/QUOTE said:


> ~~~nothing unfortunate for me selling my Sumo, you misunderstood what I said...so let me be perfectly clear...
> 
> If I wanted to keep the Sumo, I would have, but I decided, as nice as it is, and it is a nice watch, it wasn't going to get enough wrist time to justify keeping it. My only regret flipping it is the watch I flipped it for, that one too is not getting enough wrist time, to justify keeping it, but unlike the Sumo, there aren't enough fanboys of the SBDN025, that are willing to purchase it. Hence, like my Sumo, it's spending it's time with me, unworn
> 
> ...


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

New color Crafter Blue strap:










I'm a huge fan of how comfortable they are on the watch.


----------



## stewham (Oct 23, 2011)




----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

I am owner of Blumo which you had chance to see here several times. One thing bothers me since I got it back from service in official Seiko service. I asked them to check and regulate the watch. When I got it back his performance was +12 seconds a day. It was pretty consistent so I did not want to change anything. After a month or so I gave a chance to another watch any it stayed on my hand for more that two months. Now I decided to water a Blumo again. When I checked it's accuracy it was consistent on +3 sec a day for days. What happened? Will this happened again if I make a brake of month or two again?










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Woke up to ice this morning. .125" of ice in KCMO area
Was going to sell my Blumo but swapped the bracelet for leather and its a keeper.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

BNR said:


> Woke up to ice this morning. .125" of ice in KCMO area
> Was going to sell my Blumo but swapped the bracelet for leather and its a keeper.
> View attachment 10529482


Great decision. The SUMO is such a great watch and so versatile. I've owned a few and always regretted letting them go. Fortunately/unfortunately, they always sell pretty and retain a decent value that they can almost be used like currency. Have a SUMO? Need quick cash? Sell your SUMO. I am also a Oris Aquis fan and I can tell you that the SUMO holds its value better than the Aquis does. I would love to know the answer to that quandary.

At any rate... I don't currently own any automatics but have a pre-owned SBDC031 on the way. I recently saw a modded SBDC001, owned by wiseMenofGotham, that I just love. Here's picture of his SUMO:









It has a small font bezel, Strapcode Endmill bracelet and a MM300 diver's extension clasp. The modifications really make the SUMO a different watch. Again, I love this modification and really wanted to do this to the SBDC031 I have incoming. I may still make these modifications but do these modifications, even the bracelet, make it no longer a SUMO? That's my dilemma. Seiko designed this watch a certain way and who am I to change it? After all, an artist paints a portrait a certain way (The Mona Lisa, for example) [I am NOT comparing a SUMO to The Mona Lisa - it's just an analogy] and you can imagine the hubris involved in removing some of da Vinci's brush strokes to make the painting better. I realize the gross exaggeration involved in this example but how much modification does it take to completely change a piece so that it no longer is what it was? Again, I *love *wiseMenofGotham's SUMO but am coming to the conclusion that I want to keep my incoming SBDC031 as is because that is how Seiko intended it to look.

Okay, I'm off my soapbox. LOL!


----------



## BNR (Aug 25, 2015)

Same watch before I changed the bracelet.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

stewham said:


>


Very nice!

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

rosborn said:


> At any rate... I don't currently own any automatics but have a pre-owned SBDC031 on the way. I recently saw a modded SBDC001, owned by wiseMenofGotham, that I just love. Here's picture of his SUMO:
> 
> It has a small font bezel, Strapcode Endmill bracelet and a MM300 diver's extension clasp. The modifications really make the SUMO a different watch. Again, I love this modification and really wanted to do this to the SBDC031 I have incoming. I may still make these modifications but do these modifications, even the bracelet, make it no longer a SUMO? That's my dilemma. Seiko designed this watch a certain way and who am I to change it? After all, an artist paints a portrait a certain way (The Mona Lisa, for example) [I am NOT comparing a SUMO to The Mona Lisa - it's just an analogy] and you can imagine the hubris involved in removing some of da Vinci's brush strokes to make the painting better. I realize the gross exaggeration involved in this example but how much modification does it take to completely change a piece so that it no longer is what it was? Again, I *love *wiseMenofGotham's SUMO but am coming to the conclusion that I want to keep my incoming SBDC031 as is because that is how Seiko intended it to look.
> 
> Okay, I'm off my soapbox. LOL!


You forgot Yobokies's AR sapphire crystal my friend haha. I think a stock SUMO is currently the best bang for the buck, if you're looking for a steel automatic diver. Mods will really drive up the price and you will need to justify if it's worth it or not for you. If I liked the Turtle case shape, I would've picked that Seiko as the best bang for the buck.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

The SUMO is such an incredible value. Oh sure, it has its detractors but in no way is it your standard, run of the mill, $500 automatic watch. Whereas almost every European, Swiss drop in movement, watch in the $500 price range looks pretty much the same (an homage to some variation of a Rolex), the SUMO has its own bold look. Very cool.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

wiseMenofGotham said:


> You forgot Yobokies's AR sapphire crystal my friend haha. I think a stock SUMO is currently the best bang for the buck, if you're looking for a steel automatic diver. Mods will really drive up the price and you will need to justify if it's worth it or not for you. If I liked the Turtle case shape, I would've picked that Seiko as the best bang for the buck.












I've got a saphire crystal and small font bezel I've yet to install. I also thought about the mm300 clasp. Looks like we have silar taste 


wiseMenofGotham said:


> You forgot Yobokies's AR sapphire crystal my friend haha. I think a stock SUMO is currently the best bang for the buck, if you're looking for a steel automatic diver. Mods will really drive up the price and you will need to justify if it's worth it or not for you. If I liked the Turtle case shape, I would've picked that Seiko as the best bang for the buck.


Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

It's summer around here.



















Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)

The new navy blue strap from Crafter Blue is a great match.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Today, with a black nato










Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Anyone had any issues with the 6R15 movement on this watch? Any amplitude or beat error problems?


----------



## mvk20 (Oct 27, 2016)

Nublumo Day!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JOOSTBRUINS (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi all, I am looking for a new or almost new Seiko Blumo 1st gen (SBDC003). If you want to sell, please send me a message!


----------



## hb5 (Jan 21, 2012)

SEIKO SBDC003 SUMO azul/blue Prospex 200M Diver. De JAPAN!

Here you can get it new, from Spain. I have bought two watches from this seller and everything was top notch.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

JOOSTBRUINS said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a new or almost new Seiko Blumo 1st gen (SBDC003). If you want to sell, please send me a message!












I got it new from spot on or spoton about 2 or 3 months ago via ebay. You can text them on Facebook as well. They response pretty fast.

I paid us$538. Which is slightly higher but not much choice as the older models are getting harder and harder to find. Mine was manufactured in august or October 2015 so it's not that "old"

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## hightimes (May 29, 2016)

Beautiful piece!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc049
New PADI blumo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Myrrhman (Jan 5, 2015)

After getting my hands on a 50th anniversary Sumo last year, 
I finally got my hands on a 1st gen Sumo this year. And what an amazing watch !!

SBDC027








SBDC001















I only got it a few days, but sofar accuracy is -5 seconds a day.
I'm happy with that, although i wish it was +5, so that i can just hack the second hand for 5 seconds and get it accurate again b-)
Oh well

EDIT: Oh, and a date search on watchsleuth tells me my Sumo is from May 2015


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## Nikolaevich (May 14, 2012)

Hello, guys! Here is my new experiment with the strap for my Blumo. You know, I think it looks much better than my previous curved end straps  

























YURAN STRAPS


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

So I spotted something on eBay, accidentally clicked a button and accidentally won it. Probably paid more than I should have, but it was orange.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

andygog said:


> So I spotted something on eBay, accidentally clicked a button and accidentally won it. Probably paid more than I should have, but it was orange.


Had you been drinking? It happens to me too often. But only when drinking.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

I am very happy with my new sumo SBDC031 running slightly fast just the way I like at five days old.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

JOOSTBRUINS said:


> Hi all, I am looking for a new or almost new Seiko Blumo 1st gen (SBDC003). If you want to sell, please send me a message!


I just purchased one on the sales forum.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I am interested in a Crafter Blue strap. Has it been done with a deployment clasp?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I am interested in a Crafter Blue strap. Has it been done with a deployment clasp?


Not for the Sumo, but the one for the MM300 uses the ratcheting clasp from the bracelet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Has anybody noticed the original SBDC003 Blumo's dial is not as vibrant of a blue as on the newer SBDC033? Just picked up the older version thinking I might like the older style script better, but after seeing/holding both side by side I'm having my doubts. There's only a 6 month difference in production dates so it's not due to age for sure. May try to get some side by side pictures in the daylight tomorrow.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

As you can see from my signature, I currently own a couple of digital watches. No need for chastisement because I've already chastised myself enough. It's been this way a few months due to a variety of reasons. Pretty pathetic. So, I've been on the hunt since the first of the year. I almost purchased an Oris Aquis or two. I love Oris watches but I really couldn't find anything that piqued my interest and, when I did, it was already sold. Years ago I started out with a 300M quartz Aquaracer and very nearly purchased a pre-owned alternative version of the one I previously owned but came to the conclusion that the asking price really wasn't worth the inexpensive Ronda movement in the watch. Throughout all this time of watch ownership Seikos have passed in and out of my hands - SUMOS and MM300s. I am an unofficial Seiko fanboy and have been known to vigorously defend Seiko against the Swiss boys who come in here to look down their noses at us. So; with that being said, while looking for other brands I always had my eye out for a SUMO or a MM300. Invariably, whenever I would find one it was already spoken for. That is...until yesterday. I scored a SBDC031 and a SBDC003.

Now, I know this may not seem like much to many of you but it's a pretty big deal to me. After having not owned an analog watch, let alone an automatic, for so long I feel like I am getting my first watch all over again and...it's (they're) a SUMO(s)! One is old school and blue and the other is latest generation and black. Very excited. Like a kid in a candy store. There is nothing like a SUMO to make you feel like you got a BMW for the price of a Ford Focus. Talk about a bargain, especially on the pre-owned market!

I am going to bask in the glow of my catch while I save to add a MM300 to the fold.

Sorry guys, my joy just overflowed and I had to tell someone.


----------



## booest (Jan 9, 2017)

rosborn said:


> As you can see from my signature, I currently own a couple of digital watches. No need for chastisement because I've already chastised myself enough. It's been this way a few months due to a variety of reasons. Pretty pathetic. So, I've been on the hunt since the first of the year. I almost purchased an Oris Aquis or two. I love Oris watches but I really couldn't find anything that piqued my interest and, when I did, it was already sold. Years ago I started out with a 300M quartz Aquaracer and very nearly purchased a pre-owned alternative version of the one I previously owned but came to the conclusion that the asking price really wasn't worth the inexpensive Ronda movement in the watch. Throughout all this time of watch ownership Seikos have passed in and out of my hands - SUMOS and MM300s. I am an unofficial Seiko fanboy and have been known to vigorously defend Seiko against the Swiss boys who come in here to look down their noses at us. So; with that being said, while looking for other brands I always had my eye out for a SUMO or a MM300. Invariably, whenever I would find one it was already spoken for. That is...until yesterday. I scored a SBDC031 and a SBDC003.
> 
> Now, I know this may not seem like much to many of you but it's a pretty big deal to me. After having not owned an analog watch, let alone an automatic, for so long I feel like I am getting my first watch all over again and...it's (they're) a SUMO(s)! One is old school and blue and the other is latest generation and black. Very excited. Like a kid in a candy store. There is nothing like a SUMO to make you feel like you got a BMW for the price of a Ford Focus. Talk about a bargain, especially on the pre-owned market!
> 
> ...


enjoy it :d~!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> As you can see from my signature, I currently own a couple of digital watches. No need for chastisement because I've already chastised myself enough. It's been this way a few months due to a variety of reasons. Pretty pathetic. So, I've been on the hunt since the first of the year. I almost purchased an Oris Aquis or two. I love Oris watches but I really couldn't find anything that piqued my interest and, when I did, it was already sold. Years ago I started out with a 300M quartz Aquaracer and very nearly purchased a pre-owned alternative version of the one I previously owned but came to the conclusion that the asking price really wasn't worth the inexpensive Ronda movement in the watch. Throughout all this time of watch ownership Seikos have passed in and out of my hands - SUMOS and MM300s. I am an unofficial Seiko fanboy and have been known to vigorously defend Seiko against the Swiss boys who come in here to look down their noses at us. So; with that being said, while looking for other brands I always had my eye out for a SUMO or a MM300. Invariably, whenever I would find one it was already spoken for. That is...until yesterday. I scored a SBDC031 and a SBDC003.
> 
> Now, I know this may not seem like much to many of you but it's a pretty big deal to me. After having not owned an analog watch, let alone an automatic, for so long I feel like I am getting my first watch all over again and...it's (they're) a SUMO(s)! One is old school and blue and the other is latest generation and black. Very excited. Like a kid in a candy store. There is nothing like a SUMO to make you feel like you got a BMW for the price of a Ford Focus. Talk about a bargain, especially on the pre-owned market!
> 
> ...


Congrats, and as you know a great watch, of which I apparently have two Blumos at the moment.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Congrats, and as you know a great watch, of which I apparently have two Blumos at the moment.


One on a bracelet and one on a strap? Either way, I like it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> One on a bracelet and one on a strap? Either way, I like it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


At the moment yes. Not sure if the 003 is staying or not, as the blue of the newer 033 I've had for a while is more vibrant. Thought I wanted the older style dial, but maybe not.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I can understand that. I was one of those who opposed the newer lineup because of the Prospex symbol and new font for automatic but it's grown on me and almost seems like a different watch all together. My 031 is on a strap and my 003 is on a bracelet. I am inclined to keep both as each of them represent two eras of the SBDC lineup.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

Please show a picture of them side by side

Sent from my MI MAX using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've taken about a dozen pictures inside and outside, and these are the only ones that seems to convey what I see in real life. Even these suck.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

^ The 033 dial is really close to the bezel insert. Almost makes the 003 look faded.

However! I like both


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> ^ The 033 dial is really close to the bezel insert. Almost makes the 003 look faded.
> 
> However! I like both


Probably camera angle. In person they are exact, except for color difference, and yes older style dial looks faded compared to new. Made 6 months apart, so fading should not be an issue.


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

IMHO, I personally like the color of the older style better. It looks as though the color changes from blue to black more, depending on the light, which gives more contrast during different times of day. Whereas the newer one stays bluer most of the time.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Not sure I agree or disagree yet, but unless you have actually held both side by side you'd never notice the difference from pictures. Taken different days, but look the same. Good lighting is key.


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

I do see a slight difference in the photo when the old and new are side by side.
Gotta say both looks good =)


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

New Blumo with big brother Bluefin Tuna


----------



## iitr_saad (Feb 28, 2016)

Nice bracelet on the tuna!


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

iitr_saad said:


> Nice bracelet on the tuna!


Thanks, Strapecode Hexad


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jhanna1701 said:


> New Blumo with big brother Bluefin Tuna
> View attachment 10734650


I'm not so sure the Tuna is the big brother. Looks like your Sumo wins the size battle. I have to be honest, I really thought the Tuna would be a lot larger than the Sumo. I'm surprised. Great looking duo!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Not sure I agree or disagree yet, but unless you have actually held both side by side you'd never notice the difference from pictures. Taken different days, but look the same. Good lighting is key.


I like both of then. With the different faces and strap/bracelet combos they really look like different watches. I just ordered a black Crafter Blue for my SBDC031. How do you like yours?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I like both of then. With the different faces and strap/bracelet combos they really look like different watches. I just ordered a black Crafter Blue for my SBDC031. How do you like yours?


Love it! Wore it all summer long, and actually had the watch for 6 months before I even bothered sizing the bracelet.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

rosborn said:


> I'm not so sure the Tuna is the big brother. Looks like your Sumo wins the size battle. I have to be honest, I really thought the Tuna would be a lot larger than the Sumo. I'm surprised. Great looking duo!


I guess I meant "big", as in it's place in the pecking order... ;-) But you're right, physically, the sumo is larger than the tuna. I have to say, I'm a bit disappointed in the lume on the sumo. I thought it was supposed to have the latest super-luminova formula, like my tuna, but the tuna blows it away in both brilliance and by how long it lasts. It's nothing to sneeze at, but it's not tuna level lume. Anyone else experience this?

Thanks,

Jamie


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)




----------



## bwoah (Sep 14, 2015)

feeling orange today


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Now that I have my new Blumo, I'm itching to get a crafter blue... However, I'm torn between the new navy blue and how the black strap looks with the blue. Thoughts?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Now that I have my new Blumo, I'm itching to get a crafter blue... However, I'm torn between the new navy blue and how the black strap looks with the blue. Thoughts?


Black looks good to me.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

I think the black will be easier to wear, but navy would look great as well.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

jhanna1701 said:


> Now that I have my new Blumo, I'm itching to get a crafter blue... However, I'm torn between the new navy blue and how the black strap looks with the blue. Thoughts?


I think the new yellow might look good with the blumo. I don't really like the yellow with back sumo as shown. Navy may be better than black on the blumo. As for me I am staying with the stock bracelet.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Dial color variation in the old vs new Blumo may be the reason why Crafter Blue had to produce a second version of their blue strap. Perhaps they did the first one with a new Blumo in hand? Just a thought


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^No the original CB blue was a huge color match fail regardless of old or new dial.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Does anyone have a sumo that was not made in Japan?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

usclassic said:


> Does anyone have a sumo that was not made in Japan?


They're all assembled in Japan. It's only the case and probably the bracelet that's made in China. Some have reported China being marked inside the caseback.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seiko Sumo sbdc001 with the Orange Crafter Blue.




























Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Chasing a something else and i have reluctantly put up my sumo for sale...i have mixed feelings... i love its accuracy, lume, comfort, blue, applied indices, serviceability, JDM factor...arrgh...i may not be able to let it go...i thought you fellow sumo lovers could relate, especially the ones that have had a couple pass through their hands. I thought this would be a good test to see how much I love it.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Chasing a something else and i have reluctantly put up my sumo for sale...i have mixed feelings... i love its accuracy, lume, comfort, blue, applied indices, serviceability, JDM factor...arrgh...i may not be able to let it go...i thought you fellow sumo lovers could relate, especially the ones that have had a couple pass through their hands. I thought this would be a good test to see how much I love it.


Whatever you are chasing don't give up your sumo for it. There must be something else you can get rid of, avoid the regret simply hide it for a while. It is appreciating even if you are not appreciating it right now.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Hmmm...it's tough. Maybe I will go stare at my watch box some more...









Perhaps the lume will hypnotize me and not let me sell it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thinking of cerakoting mine. On the fence.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Chasing a something else and i have reluctantly put up my sumo for sale...i have mixed feelings... i love its accuracy, lume, comfort, blue, applied indices, serviceability, JDM factor...arrgh...i may not be able to let it go...i thought you fellow sumo lovers could relate, especially the ones that have had a couple pass through their hands. I thought this would be a good test to see how much I love it.


Keep it. Bought the older dial version as you know, with intentions of selling my newer version, and I'm still going to have a hard time letting that one go. Can't keep two though.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Yukon

I can't win can I?!?

Unless I just keep the sumo and add the other...though I would be sick at myself afterwards. I mean how many watches do we need...?!

It's a good problem to have really. I got my baby daughter up from a nap and she repeatedly grabbed for my glowing sumo in glee...a sign?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

boatswain said:


> Chasing a something else and i have reluctantly put up my sumo for sale...i have mixed feelings... i love its accuracy, lume, comfort, blue, applied indices, serviceability, JDM factor...arrgh...i may not be able to let it go...i thought you fellow sumo lovers could relate, especially the ones that have had a couple pass through their hands. I thought this would be a good test to see how much I love it.


Don't do it! You'll regret it!


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Boiling the z20 strap










Ended up on the Dagaz mm300 strap anyway

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The sumo is the only watch I need so I sold all my others. I enjoy looking at all the other watches for sure but am content- day and night with the sumo on my wrist. There is no torture anymore about what to have on my wrist. Happy watchogomy, monogosumony, sumomonomy, or something......a happy marriage for a fickle watch buyer after only two week honeymoon, but I think it can last my sumo and me.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

andygog said:


> Boiling the z20 strap
> 
> Ended up on the Dagaz mm300 strap anyway
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Of all the Seiko rubbers I've handled the Z20 and Shogun rubbers were the worst. So darn stiff and the styling nothing to write home about.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

georgefl74 said:


> Of all the Seiko rubbers I've handled the Z20 and Shogun rubbers were the worst. So darn stiff and the styling nothing to write home about.


 I'm not completely happy with either of the straps but the Dagaz strap is more comfortable than the Z20.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

I recently picked up a minty SBDC001. Thought it could be my main everyday watch. Been really ambivalent about it. I like modest size tool watches- I have a 7.5" wrist but find I like 39-42mm watches best. Kept waffling on the Sumo. Would put it on, admire the finish and lines, then put it back in the safe. The overall balance on the factory bracelet just wasn't doing it for me. 
Well, today my black Crafter Blue strap arrived, and I put it on. Shazam! Instant love affair! It's really amazing how just changing the strap gives a whole different feel to this watch. If you have a Sumo and don't have a Crafter Blue strap- Get one! Amazing fit and finish and the overall balance and quality seriously rivals an Isofrane. My two cents


----------



## Jumpmonkey (Mar 22, 2016)

Cycletroll said:


> If you have a Sumo and don't have a Crafter Blue strap- Get one! Amazing fit and finish and the overall balance and quality seriously rivals an Isofrane. My two cents


How much strap do you have left? I have kept away from the crafter blues because they're renown for being a tad short, and I have big wrists (bigger than yours).

Some pics of the clasp/tag side of the strap while worn would be helpful if you don't mind.

Thanks!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Jumpmonkey said:


> How much strap do you have left? I have kept away from the crafter blues because they're renown for being a tad short, and I have big wrists (bigger than yours).
> 
> Some pics of the clasp/tag side of the strap while worn would be helpful if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks!


Here ya go:


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

I'm still on the fence over a Crafter Blue strap. I can't decide whether the way it fits takes something away from the shape of the lugs.

I'm tempted to give Timefactors waffle strap a try.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

One advantage of the Crafter Blue strap is that it has shaped end links so there is no gap between the strap and the case. The distance between the Sumo's lug holes and case is quite far compared to other watches. A regular strap on a Sumo usually leaves a big gap between the strap and case.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Sometimes I think about selling my Sumo Silver. Despite using it only in only a few occasions the more I look at it the more I love it. I´m waiting for a couple nato´s to come this week.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

r171pt said:


> Sometimes I think about selling my Sumo Silver. Despite using it only in only a few occasions the more I look at it the more I love it. I´m waiting for a couple nato´s to come this week.
> 
> View attachment 10803146


Very nice LE Sumo. Don't do it.


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Alpineboy said:


> Very nice LE Sumo. Don't do it.


Thanks for your kind comment, I will follow your advice! Sometimes we forgot to truly enjoy our timepieces.


----------



## andygog (Oct 29, 2013)

Its the fitted ends that I can't decide whether I like or not. They seem to take something away from the sharpness of the lugs. The way the stock bracelet fits leaves a bit of this sharpness. So far the mm300 strap seems to have the best balance. I just wish it was more comfortable!


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

andygog said:


> Its the fitted ends that I can't decide whether I like or not. They seem to take something away from the sharpness of the lugs. The way the stock bracelet fits leaves a bit of this sharpness. So far the mm300 strap seems to have the best balance. I just wish it was more comfortable!


I understand you and you have a point there. I´m trying some options here because with the oem bracelet for my taste it´s too silver, despite being a looker. In my case it fits perfectly on my wrist but we all can make it a little better.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

The Sumo on CB strap is going to become my daily beater. Wearing it for the first time today on duty on the Airport Crash Rescue. It's comfortable and rugged.We'll see how it goes!


----------



## Fookus (Oct 16, 2013)

black sumo on presidential


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

The Presidential seems to make the bracelet look more balanced in size relative to the case. Doesn't look as small as compared to the stock bracelet. Is that a Strapcode?


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

It's tough to demonstrate how large my wrist is in some photos (~9 inches). This one does it nicely.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

r171pt said:


> I understand you and you have a point there. I´m trying some options here because with the oem bracelet for my taste it´s too silver, despite being a looker. In my case it fits perfectly on my wrist but we all can make it a little better.












Yobokies BOR fits well


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Yobokies BOR fits well


Yes I saw it before and it´s very cool!


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

And today arrived my gray Nato. Never supposed it made such a comfy combo on the wrist. 
For my taste is perfect. Will try another day the black one.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

DONT DO IT SOLD MY YELLOW AND IM CRYING STILL


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

topog123 said:


> DONT DO IT SOLD MY YELLOW AND IM CRYING STILL


I take your word, some members and even my wife told me that. I will make it my eternal keeper, or at least will try the harder I can.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

Stunning I love that color you have


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Very handsome watch! I'd keep it for sure!


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

Cycletroll said:


> Very handsome watch! I'd keep it for sure!


I will maintain my promise guys but you got a help if I have the temptation to sell it one day.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

So I have to make a little Sumo Love update. Put on my new to me SBDC001 Tuesday evening, wore it for my 48hr Shift at the fire department and here we are 72hrs later and it has gained exactly 6 seconds over those three days! I'm ecstatic! Very comfortable on the Crafter Blue strap so I will keep wearing it for a few more weeks and see if it continues at this rate. Wish me luck!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Decisions, decisions? One's gotta go. Newer and more vibrant blue dial, with smoother crown action, or original dial that's slightly less bluish. Both ironically run about the same time wise, which would have made my decision easier. Both made in 2015.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Keep the old as you can always grab the prospex branded one later if you change your mind. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

^What he said.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

usclassic said:


> Whatever you are chasing don't give up your sumo for it. There must be something else you can get rid of, avoid the regret simply hide it for a while. It is appreciating even if you are not appreciating it right now.


I agree 100%! Don't sell your Sumo! Look at it this way...whatever you're chasing will need to be serviced at some point and you will need a watch to take its place during that time. The Sumo will be the perfect watch to fill that need.

Don't sell your Sumo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Hmmm...it's tough. Maybe I will go stare at my watch box some more...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What other watches do you have?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Rosborn

I have in addition to the SBDC003...

Armida A2 second Gen - sunbrushed, applied indices and BGW9
Magrette Regatarre 2011 ETA version
Borealis Estoril Blue Big Triangle
Steinhart Ocean Titanium 500 Premium
RLT 75
Deep Blue Sea Quest
Tissot PR50 Titanium
Brathwaite Classic Slim
Timex Ironman

On Pre-order the Ventus Mori all brass with BGW9


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Rosborn
> 
> I have in addition to the SBDC003...
> 
> ...


In your mind, where does the Sumo stack up against the watches you just listed? Do any of those hold a sentimental value (i.e., where they a gift from your wife, children, or parents)?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Decisions, decisions? One's gotta go. Newer and more vibrant blue dial, with smoother crown action, or original dial that's slightly less bluish. Both ironically run about the same time wise, which would have made my decision easier. Both made in 2015.


Yukon,
I am in a similar situation except that I currently own a SBDC003 (blue) and a SBDC031 (black). I will be selling the SBDC031 even though it is newer, by a few months, because there is something iconic about the earlier version of the Sumo, with the cursive Automatic instead of the Roman Numeral Automatic and the lack of the ProSpex symbol on the dial. I don't know. When faced with the old versus the new I, personally, am drawn to the quirkiness of the old. I don't think you would be going wrong with either...I just wanted to throw my vote in for the "vintage" piece.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Yukon,
> I am in a similar situation except that I currently own a SBDC003 (blue) and a SBDC031 (black). I will be selling the SBDC031 even though it is newer, by a few months, because there is something iconic about the earlier version of the Sumo, with the cursive Automatic instead of the Roman Numeral Automatic and the lack of the ProSpex symbol on the dial. I don't know. When faced with the old versus the new I, personally, am drawn to the quirkiness of the old. I don't think you would be going wrong with either...I just wanted to throw my vote in for the "vintage" piece.


Same here about the old, and is why I picked it up after having the new style about 9 months. Was a little surprised about the color difference though. I'll probably sell the newer one as like was said above can easily replace it if I change my mind.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Well I just pulled out the sumo to add some beauty shots to the listing and my word its good looking...struggling again.

Rosborn
The deep blue, brathwait and magrette are all presents from family so they are locked in. 
The RLT is my work beater and probably has less value on the market than on my wrist getting abused. 
The estoril fits me like a glove so I think it's a mortal lock. 
The OT500 I just got and like a lot so it's staying for a while. 
That brings us to the A2 it is the most similar to the sumo. It wears about the same size for me. Both keep excellent time. Both have great lume. Both have great dials with applied indices. Both have great WR. I like the long term support and reliability of the sumo. Etc.. they are close and without the hostile micro vs macro debates I am leaning to keep the A2. I would love to keep them all but I was thinking of getting something else and the sumo I thought I may be able to live without. Plus it has strong resale value.

Staring at the sumo as I type watching the dial in low light is mesmerizing. And it just feels solid. I know what the advice in this thread will be which I am ok with. Maybe I should talk to the "boss" and find a way to keep it and still add another...though I hate just collecting stuff and sometimes have some self loathing after an another unnecessary (face it it is ) watch purchase.

Don't mind the insight if any Rosborn, or others.

I know whatever I sell or don't will be hard at the time but as I've learned I will be fine later. It's hard to let go of things you love but it is also healthy to let things go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Well I just pulled out the sumo to add some beauty shots to the listing and my word its good looking...struggling again.
> 
> Rosborn
> The deep blue, brathwait and magrette are all presents from family so they are locked in.
> ...


All I'm going to say is: you have the "vintage" Sumo and it appears to be in great shape. These, in great shape, are getting harder to come by. I have owned a few Sumos over the past couple of years and have always regeretted selling each one I sold. They do sell easily and quickly but, at the same time, purchasing another one, like the one you have, may not be so easy in the future. That is why I am keeping my "vintage" blue Sumo and am selling my "new age" black Sumo. I scoured the sales forum for a while to grab the two I have for the prices I did. It seemed every time I found one that was acceptable it was already sold by the time I saw the thread. Just words of caution. Besides, what's a watch collection without a Seiko?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I know, i know...i kind of feel like as a dive watch fan i need to have seiko diver and the sumo is my favourite of the current lot...it is in great shape and keeps the best time of all my autos...i don't think there is a better blue out there for my tastes...seems a crime to pass it on...back to stare at the watch box...

Thanks for the words of encouragement to stay the course.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

boatswain said:


> Thanks for the words of encouragement to stay the course.


It's my job here. I am an enabler and I just am a huge fan of the Sumo. It's such a great watch that I truly think any collection is kind of obsolete without one. There are a lot of people out there who have never owned or held a Sumo and, so, have no idea what great watches they truly are. However, there are other people who have owned and held one and they just get it. It's been said so many times before but the Sumo punches well above its weight class. I had a quartz 300 meter Tag Heuer Aquaracer chronograph, in 2012, that cost me about $1500. The Sumo I am wearing right now easily matches that watch in every way (finish comfort, and accuracy [this Sumo is running at +2 spd]) but only cost $400. In my books that is an incredible value that I have yet to beat in all the watches I have owned...except for the 500 meter Aquaracer chrono that I currently own which is +1 spd. You simply cannot go wrong with a Sumo that has everything going for it (aligned indices/chapter ring marks/bezel and is running accurately).


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Well here I am staring at my lovely Heritage Sumo Black (SBDC001 LOL) and marveling at the lovely, robust, classy and accurate (now +15sec over the last 5 days) piece of machinery that cost less than it's going to run me to service my Black Bond Co-axial! 
Count me in as a Sumo Zealot!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Speaking of accuracy, the 3 watches I have with the 6R15 all lose time on the wrist, but will gain time stored, essentially making them "accurate" if you will.

Example below of a new watch I just got, so wanted to see results over several days. So in theory yeah it shows average deviation at +4.5 s/d. Personally I consider this inconsistent, but doable.

Point being is I have an SKX that runs about +5 s/d regardless of wear or sitting. To me this is accurate.


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I posted here, haven't worn the Blumo in quite some time.


----------



## amazonis (Mar 5, 2015)

My PADI Sumo

我從使用 Tapatalk 的 SM-P350 發送


----------



## sooe (Jan 7, 2016)

Blumo!


----------



## keesdapp (Jan 12, 2015)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPad met Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

After years of wanting one I finally received my first Sumo today. I'm really happy with it, pretty sure it's a keeper.


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

The sumo is definitely a keeper.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

I'm about to join the club, and I'm pretty stoked about it. Some great pics in this thread. Is there a recommended online retailer? Okay to purchase from Amazon?


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

SethBullock said:


> I'm about to join the club, and I'm pretty stoked about it. Some great pics in this thread. Is there a recommended online retailer? Okay to purchase from Amazon?


If you have Amazon Prime, yes. Returns through Prime are relatively painless.

I ordered my first Sumo through Amazon back in October. I think it was a restocked return. The rotor sounded like a bucket of bolts rattling around. I sent it back and ordered from Long Island Watch. They're a bit more money, but, at this price point I don't mind paying a bit more for customer service from a store in the US.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Sorry guys had to say goodbye to the sumo. A seamaster called...this isn't good bye just see you later Sumo...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

boatswain said:


> Sorry guys had to say goodbye to the sumo. A seamaster called...this isn't good bye just see you later Sumo...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've got two to sell if you're interested.


----------



## fly9 (Mar 19, 2015)

Loving my Blumo! I have it on a strapcode nato for now but waiting on the crafter blue rubber strap.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)

blumo on a heuerville strap.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Hard to beat the case work for the money, in my opinion:


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

I have a Sumo on the way. Should have it next week, so excited!

I am considering a Crafter Blue rubber strap but I read somewhere it is quite short, even for a 7.25" wrist like mine. True?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

phcollard said:


> I have a Sumo on the way. Should have it next week, so excited!
> 
> I am considering a Crafter Blue rubber strap but I read somewhere it is quite short, even for a 7.25" wrist like mine. True?


 I'd say it's prefect for your wrist then. I have a 7" wrist and love the length. I hate too much extra tail.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say it's prefect for your wrist then. I have a 7" wrist and love the length. I hate too much extra tail.


Thanks. I'll give it a try!


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

phcollard said:


> I have a Sumo on the way. Should have it next week, so excited!
> 
> I am considering a Crafter Blue rubber strap but I read somewhere it is quite short, even for a 7.25" wrist like mine. True?


I have a 7.5" wrist and the Crafter Blue fits fine. I have about an inch or so tail left.


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Cycletroll said:


> I have a 7.5" wrist and the Crafter Blue fits fine. I have about an inch or so tail left.


Thanks for the picture. Awesome. Looks like a perfect fit indeed.

My Sumo should be here early next week. If I like the watch I'm ordering a Crafter Blue rubber asap.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

phcollard said:


> Thanks for the picture. Awesome. Looks like a perfect fit indeed.
> 
> My Sumo should be here early next week. If I like the watch I'm ordering a Crafter Blue rubber asap.


You will like it; May I suggest ordering the Crafter Blue now, as the wait will seem painfully long if you don't have another strap in the meantime and don't take to the bracelet it comes with! ;D

(Ordered my CB on the 10th, should arrive this Monday or Tuesday)


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

ahonobaka said:


> You will like it; May I suggest ordering the Crafter Blue now, as the wait will seem painfully long if you don't have another strap in the meantime and don't take to the bracelet it comes with! ;D
> 
> (Ordered my CB on the 10th, should arrive this Monday or Tuesday)


+1!

The CB strap really transforms the Sumo. I was ambivalent about the watch until I put it on the CB. Then I was a in love. It's perfect.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The CB strap was the main reason I finally tried the Sumo. Eliminating the strap gap was my deciding factor, but after wearing it the bonus was I realized it was literally a perfect match, along with being very comfortable. Now to decide which watch to keep.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> The CB strap was the main reason I finally tried the Sumo. Eliminating the strap gap was my deciding factor, but after wearing it the bonus was I realized it was literally a perfect match, along with being very comfortable. Now to decide which watch to keep.


If you must decide, I'd say go with the 001 for collectibility, though I personally don't mind the Prospex logo!


----------



## balagee (Feb 18, 2012)

Made a new wallpaper for my laptop:


----------



## MLew079 (Jan 2, 2017)

WTB SBDC001 or SBDC033...I'd love to join the group of proud Sumo owners so now I'm on the hunt for a Blumo! Please let me know if you have anything for sale?! I did find one sbdc001 for 530 but I feel that might be a touch expensive, can I get some of your guy's thoughts on that. Thanks so much Watchuseek!!!


----------



## allanzzz (Nov 5, 2012)

MLew079 said:


> WTB SBDC001 or SBDC033...I'd love to join the group of proud Sumo owners so now I'm on the hunt for a Blumo! Please let me know if you have anything for sale?! I did find one sbdc001 for 530 but I feel that might be a touch expensive, can I get some of your guy's thoughts on that. Thanks so much Watchuseek!!!


I did get my 003 Blumo at US$538, it is slightly expensive.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Already got Blumo several years ago but sold... But seeing this new limited version I did not hesitated... those bloody hands are a realy good touch and dark sunbursted navy blue reminds of a deep sea... Of course CrafterBlue rubber strap is on the way...


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

MLew079 said:


> WTB SBDC001 or SBDC033...I'd love to join the group of proud Sumo owners so now I'm on the hunt for a Blumo! Please let me know if you have anything for sale?! I did find one sbdc001 for 530 but I feel that might be a touch expensive, can I get some of your guy's thoughts on that. Thanks so much Watchuseek!!!


$439 through Seiya: SEIKO Prospex 200M Diver Automatic SBDC033 Blue - seiyajapan.com


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## DB0954A4 (Jan 20, 2017)

$418 Chino Japan. Highly recommended. I love mine. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Have 3 Blumos at the moment. I will be selling 1 of my older dial 003 Blumos, and probably a newer 033 Blumo. Hope to have them posted in the sales forum this week.


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Are they pretty clean? I'm in the market as well, if I don't get a response on another watch I made an offer on.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I want a sumo now! Ive looked at around 90% of this thread 2 separate times now. Found a solid price on a new black 031.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

I like the Sumo Padi but I have just bought a Sumo 033 in November.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

Just joined the club. Thanks to 59yukon01 for this beauty!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SethBullock said:


> Just joined the club. Thanks to 59yukon01 for this beauty!


Glad it arrived safely!


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

I got my first Sumo a month ago and immediately fell in love. It is the PADI version. Last week I found a silver sumo and it's on the way and last night I bought a Blumo that I am going to modify.

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Beautiful watch. Not sure it will stay beautiful for long banging up against all that other metal hardware strapped to your wrist.


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

Emm87 said:


> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Love the Angus Jubilee!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Yup. That bracelet looks really nice.


----------



## topog123 (Dec 23, 2015)

I've never been to Hong Kong but my watch has, Yobokies bezel and planet ocean hands, crystal times sapphire.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Willmax (Aug 30, 2012)

Sumo Saturday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

PMMM Sumo


----------



## Saint1975 (Feb 8, 2016)

After long pause my Blumo on hand again










Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

burns78 said:


>


Come on Burns, we're counting on you to tell us all the construction flaws in that one


----------



## das997 (Jan 9, 2017)

Here's the thing ... I always thought a no-date Submariner would be my grail watch. Then I saw the Grand Seiko SBGX117 - similar quality, better accuracy, half the price, zero servicing while I'm alive. The GS has been the new grail for quite a while now.Then I looked at what's already on my wrist. A Sumo. 

- I've got an aftermarket endlink bracelet, a good rubber dive strap, and a bunch of NATOs - so whenever I get bored or restless I change the strap.
- I like fiddling with the watch every couple of weeks to reset the time (runs about 3 seconds slow). Doubt the Sub would be much better.
- I won't cringe when I get the first major scratch on it. I'd cry with the Sub or the GS.
- I wear it 24x7. Shower, sleep, fixing the car. 

Maybe I should rethink the whole "grail" thing. The watch I already have is perfect.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

georgefl74 said:


> Come on Burns, we're counting on you to tell us all the construction flaws in that one


Do we know each other ? or you are mistaken me for someone?


----------



## Jedi_2112 (Feb 13, 2012)

Looks like I need to add a Blumo to my collection!


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

Here is my PADI with an Angus Jubilee by Strapcode


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

cycletronic2000 said:


> Here is my PADI with an Angus Jubilee by Strapcode


Really great bracelet, but are they still making this for Sumo? I don't see it on their website. Unless I'm missing it, I'm only seeing 20mm straight end.


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

tkoz said:


> Really great bracelet, but are they still making this for Sumo? I don't see it on their website. Unless I'm missing it, I'm only seeing 20mm straight end.


I've read elsewhere in these forums that Strapcode has run out of stock for the Angus. I imagine there was an overwhelming response/demand for this new offering.

added: If you do Amazon in the USA, then search for Strapcode Angus. Looks like their product stock is dwindling too for the Angus with diver's extension clasp.

Uh-oh, reading the fine print on Amazon, it's only offering the straight end 20mm Angus, not a dedicated Sumo Angus, my bad


----------



## CJM87 (Feb 22, 2011)

View attachment fullsizeoutput_39a.jpg


I love the blue on the 003. It's just the right intensity in my opinion.


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

I want to replace the bezel insert on my Sumo with one like the watch pictured here on the left ------->



Is Harold at "yobokies" still the only source / game in town for such a thing?

I am also in the U.S. (South Florida) and would like to have it installed too, anyone know someone who could help me or a place in the U.S. I could ship it too in order to do so? I'd rather just buy one from someone stateside, ship it to them and have them install it instead?

Thanks -

Eric


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After selling a SBDC001 over 2 years ago, a re-buy was in order. My newly acquired SBDC031 on strap. Thinking something Strapcode will soon arrive....just haven't figured out which one yet. Leaning Endmill.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

A nice sunny sunday here....time to take the Blumo out of hibernation.


----------



## asianbiker8 (Feb 15, 2017)

I just happened to pick this up from a new friend of mine. It's on a Strapcode super engineer.


----------



## wiseMenofGotham (Jun 2, 2009)

Looks great!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*

Hi all,
*does anyone know if there is a sapphire 1mm higher ( on the edge) than the original hardlex?*


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

*Re: Here's mine*









My SUMO at Lakshadweep.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*



dEUS77 said:


> Hi all,
> *does anyone know if there is a sapphire 1mm higher ( on the edge) than the original hardlex?*


Yobokies insert with original hardlex...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

*Re: Here's mine*



dEUS77 said:


> Yobokies insert with original hardlex...


Where did you get the blue ceramic insert? DLW doesn't stock this...


----------



## phcollard (Dec 9, 2015)

Happy I finally joined the club thanks to a great trade with another forum member.

Such a beautiful watch. The perfect balance between tool and elegance imho. It's also my most accurate timepiece at something like +1 s/d.

Now the long wait for the Crafter Blue strap. In the meantime here it is on a Toxic Admiralty Grey...


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*



mrfourcows said:


> Where did you get the blue ceramic insert? DLW doesn't stock this...


Yobokies.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

phcollard said:


> In the meantime here it is on a Toxic Admiralty Grey...


I just put the same strap on my new-to-me Sumo 2 weeks ago.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

027 checking in:


----------



## SethBullock (Feb 19, 2017)

New leather RAF strap I got in today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

phcollard said:


> ....
> Now the long wait for the Crafter Blue strap.......


My recently acquired SBDC031 is on a Crafter Blue strap and it is quite impressive. I'm actually holding off buying a Strapcode bracelet for the watch as I am so pleased with the CB. Hope you enjoy the same experience.


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Loving my crafter blues. The y are very comfortable and look really good.









Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Emm87 said:


> Loving my crafter blues. The y are very comfortable and look really good.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love mine on my Blumo as well. Also have one on pre-order for the SKX, so how did you get yours hands on one already? Ordered mine back in February.


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Love mine on my Blumo as well. Also have one on pre-order for the SKX, so how did you get yours hands on one already? Ordered mine back in February.


I have a business relationship with the owner, and I reviewed them on my youtube channel.





Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Emm87 said:


> I have a business relationship with the owner, and I reviewed them on my youtube channel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got a navy blue coming for my Pepsi so looking forward to it.


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Got a navy blue coming for my Pepsi so looking forward to it.


Me too can't wait!

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

I have my first Blumo on the way. I can't wait to receive it and post some pics on here. I honestly like all the ones posted on here but I'm especially liking the ones on NATO straps. I think I'm leaning towards putting it on a NATO to give it that real tool look.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Just bought this off the 'bay. Can't wait to receive it. Always wanted a Blumo and to get one modded is a bonus. 
Of course it would be nice to mod it myself but what the heck 
This will be my daily beater and I'll save my grails from unnecessary bumps and damage.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

You can´t get more silver then this


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Time is standing still... 5 more days til I get this on the wrist... I want it now lol... Can't wait to share with more pics.



Gav


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

Just finished my bluemo mod. I has a big bubble domed sapphire put in, changes the insert, ans polished the case. Before I get flack for that last part I have 3 Sumos so I wanted to make this one different. I love it, it looks awesome polished.
By the way, check out my review of the Sumo crafter blues.














Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

I thought about changing the strap to a NATO but I really like the metal band. I think I will keep it on the bracelet for a while.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Question. What happens when you finally pull the trigger on the black Sumo and a week later want the blue?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## foca (Feb 8, 2013)

The blumo looks best on a kahki nato. I dont like sumos on rubber. They are too dressy for rubber om opinion.


----------



## hit80s (Mar 29, 2012)

Very nice watches.

Sent from my SM-T230NU using Tapatalk


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

foca said:


> The blumo looks best on a kahki nato. I dont like sumos on rubber. They are too dressy for rubber om opinion.


Do you have a pic?


----------



## foca (Feb 8, 2013)

Jblaze36wv said:


> foca said:
> 
> 
> > The blumo looks best on a kahki nato. I dont like sumos on rubber. They are too dressy for rubber om opinion.
> ...


Yes.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

foca said:


> Yes.


 Nice! I like it because it makes the blue pop. Enjoy it!


----------



## kingfisher (Feb 8, 2009)

Blumo on recently acquired stainless steel engraved insert from Harold at yobokies. I was never a fan of the big numbered bezel but am enjoying this.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A wonderful watch presented on Super Oyster


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Ive got a mm300 clasp coming soon. I hate bracelets but love the look of the Blumo with it so having the adjustability will be a godsend for me. cant stand a loose bracelet or a painfully tight one and my wrists seems to fluctuate a lot so im hoping this will help.


----------



## hasto092 (Mar 16, 2015)

Woohoo, one crappy intl flight home and and later tonight I'll be picking up the new Blumo. Pics surely to come. Excited 

Gav


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dalen (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Right now.

Sbdc001










Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

FINALLY, here's my second hand Sumo with a Dagaz bezel insert and Strapcode Super Oyster on it, done for me by Duarte @ Northeast Watch Works. Duarte does incredible work! I HIGHLY recommend him to any and all!!!






Home

Search Results - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.

20mm Super Oyster watch band for SEIKO Sumo SBDC001, SBDC003, SBDC005, SBDC031,

.


----------



## Funan (Feb 12, 2017)

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## r171pt (Jan 5, 2017)

My triple S (Seiko Sumo Silver) went out today for a ride.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Now I get to see if I become one of those neurotics who sells their Sumo only to buy another. I just sent my SBDC001 to a nice gent in Norway and have an SBDX017 winging it's way to me to fill the Sumo's spot. Tough transition!


----------



## Richard- (Jan 1, 2011)

SBDC005 Orange Sumo


----------



## Rodeojones (Jul 24, 2015)




----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

We have had good times together but I'll be putting this up for sale shortly. Box/papers, original bracelet, strapcode endmill bracelet, yobokies saphire and yobokies small font bezel (neither got around to installing )









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Chillin on the deck with the pup.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## fordy964 (Oct 8, 2013)

I'm looking forward to seeing pics of the Navy Crafter Blue on the Blumo. My Blumo got a lot of wrist time last summer on the royal blue CB strap :-!



It's a bit loud and has a slight mis-match on the blue colours but the fitted strap absolutely made the Blumo for me. Perfect for beach and pool. Navy blue should be make it properly perfect...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Is there truly a better sub $500 diver??? Some might say that pound for pound the SKX007 is the greatest value but on the pre-owned market it appears the 007 is drifting between $200-$250? For only a little extra coin the SUMO presents itself with a much higher level of finish, hand-winding and hacking, a much more luxury dial perhaps as well. Having owned multiple SKX007 & 009's I still believe the SUMO is the best value at less than twice the price of the current trending final value SKX.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Heljestrand said:


> Is there truly a better sub $500 diver??? Some might say that pound for pound the SKX007 is the greatest value.....


I think a case could be made for the SRP77X Turtle as the diver value king (used versus used, new versus new, and leaving LEs out of the discussion) . Own both, love both. Add the Samurai into the mix and I don't think there is ANY argument against Seiko being the value diver king.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

By far my favourite watch, installed a domed Crystaltimes domed sapphire crystal last year - looks amazing with the blue AR. I still cannot believe the value of this watch. Seiko has bumped up the pricing on the newer Prospex releases with the 6R15 movement.


----------



## DoctorWolf (Sep 29, 2016)

I think the Sumo's finish and overall quality is much better than my skx007. The sumo is a steal but I'm thinking of selling it anyway because of the dimensions. It is for sure a better piece than the skx series but for me it's gonna come down to what I can pull off. I wish it was the Sumo but I'm just not sure anymore.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Blumo on a Strapcode Super Engineer II


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc001 with Z20.









Enviado desde mi SM-G900M mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SigmaPiJiggy (Mar 19, 2016)

Landed today.

I was scared it would be too big. I MAY have been right. Living with it for a few days just to be sure. I'm thinking I'll be ok. I rock the Turtle, but the Lug2Lug is much more forgiving on my 6.75" wrist.

I can't decide which of the two "wears" bigger. I ❤the 6R15 over the 4R movement and the polish and lug design widens the gap over the Turtle. I don't think I need two chunk-divers like this but the Sumo has more than an edge.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

^I'm on a 6.25" and wear my Sumo on a crafter blue exclusively, which helps with the size since the thickness of it blends so well with the wrist. I somehow made a nato work as well, but the CB is just perfect for this watch, and you're in the range where the CB strap length should do well.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Davemro (Nov 1, 2011)

Finally joined the club!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ahonobaka (Jan 27, 2017)

Completely random and I'm sure it may have been brought up before outside my knowledge, but...Does anyone else find the sumo to be influenced by the Yachtmaster, particularly in font? Not sure how I'm just noticing this now after all these years with it being my daily wearer, but it's become one of those things I can't "un-see" now that I've made the connection! Perhaps a collective "duh!" for everyone else?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Pesti13nce (Feb 12, 2014)

Here's my Blumo! I just had the crystaltimes double dome with blue ir coating installed and holy... the depth... Even the dial at times looks like multiple shades of blue when the light hits..

currently on a strapcode Endmill but I think I'm going to get a super oyster.. also have a crafter blue Navy on the way.

Pics! Sorry for the odd bathroom pic but it was the best way to get a glimpse of the ir coating (reflection of lights in dome).









Sent from my Nexus 5X using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo and CB.


----------



## Jblaze36wv (Dec 24, 2016)

Trying it for a few days on a NATO to see how I feel about it. I still think I like it best on the bracelet so far.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. It's only lost 1 second since yesterday morning. Makes me enjoy the watch even more.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

These hands look familiar gents?


----------



## Diego Ledezma (Feb 4, 2014)

Checking in!


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Happy Labour Day!


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

dEUS77 said:


>


Did you change the crystal? The gap between the bezel insert and ceramic seems to have closed up.
The Official Sumo thread! - Page 496


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Crafter Blue knocked this strap out of the park!!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Looks great!


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

Its crazy how similar the two are....


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

mrfourcows said:


> Did you change the crystal? The gap between the bezel insert and ceramic seems to have closed up.
> The Official Sumo thread! - Page 496


Yep, Yobokies Sapphire


----------



## ffnc1020 (Apr 11, 2017)

Just sitting in the drive through and admiring my Ninja Tuna, the lume is just crazy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I took my Sumo for some fresh air after a while. God how glad I am my Sumo's dial is X-free!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Took out the Blumo today - have a great week everyone


----------



## Kevin22 (Apr 25, 2017)

My blumo just arrived last week. Love it.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

HR F1 said:


> I also never had an issue with the 20mm lug width. If Seiko had made the Sumo with 22/24mm lugs, the bracelet would look like a sweatband and then we'd lose those awesome thick, curvy lugs! The only issue I had with the Sumo is overall case diameter, it was just too flat and big for my taste. Still one of the best buys in its price point |>


Amen. I recently got my Sumo and can't imagine it on a wider bracelet.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Blooming awesome


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Morning light...


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Order66 (Mar 6, 2014)

Just notched one week with the Sumo.
Definitely digging everything about it. Bracelet is not as big of a disappointment as I feared. It is serviceable. No issue with the strap width or how the watch wears on my 7 inch wrist. It is very comfortable. Picked up a eulit perlon for it, been too busy to put it on. Maybe today.
#SumoNation



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

Oh jeez! I've fallen off the wagon; I bought another one!


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Just got it a few weeks back.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Cycletroll said:


> Oh jeez! I've fallen off the wagon; I bought another one!


Is that just a play of light or is it really a ceramic bezel insert? Sure looks like one from this angle. Nice one.


----------



## Cycletroll (Jul 3, 2016)

little_w said:


> Is that just a play of light or is it really a ceramic bezel insert? Sure looks like one from this angle. Nice one.


It's a DLW Stealth Ceramic insert.
https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...oducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sumo-sub-stealth


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Should I?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

Cycletroll said:


> It's a DLW Stealth Ceramic insert.
> https://www.dlwwatches.com/collecti...oducts/ceramic-bezel-inserts-sumo-sub-stealth


Wow! Thanks for the infor and the link. I had NO IDEA such thing existed. Thanks for planting the seed in my head...


----------



## ayung (Jul 12, 2012)

Fresshhh









Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

I've never considered the sumo before but I'm seriously considering selling the skx007 for one now. My only reservation Is the poor feedback the bracelet recieves. 

My plan was to save for the Mm300 SBDX017 but to do that I'll have to wait another 6 months which is making me seriously consider pulling the trigger for the sumo now. 6.75 inch wrist and I'm sure if I can't get on the bracelet I could try the crafter blue strap which would pair well with the blumo


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

RubyRose said:


> I've never considered the sumo before but I'm seriously considering selling the skx007 for one now. My only reservation Is the poor feedback the bracelet recieves.
> 
> My plan was to save for the Mm300 SBDX017 but to do that I'll have to wait another 6 months which is making me seriously consider pulling the trigger for the sumo now. 6.75 inch wrist and I'm sure if I can't get on the bracelet I could try the crafter blue strap which would pair well with the blumo


In my opinion the Sumo bracelet bashing is undue. I was planning on buying an aftermarket bracelet when I bought my Sumo. I was surprised by how nice the fit and finish were.

Don't let the bracelet be the deciding factor.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

SunnyDaze said:


> *In my opinion the Sumo bracelet bashing is undue*. I was planning on buying an aftermarket bracelet when I bought my Sumo. I was surprised by how nice the fit and finish were.
> 
> Don't let the bracelet be the deciding factor.


Agreed. Typical over the top internet nonsense. Bracelet is perfectly fine given the price point of the watch.


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I was just going to say exactly what the two colleagues above said. The hype about not-so-good stock bracelet is just that - a hype. The bracelet is good, it is NOT the cheap feeling Seiko 5 bracelet, it does live up to the expectations. Of course there are options outthere, and that's good. But again, they are options and by no means necessities. You can leave the stock bracelet on and live happily ever after. One thing I will say, is that none of the aftermarket bracelets tapers... the stock one does and that is actually super smart and super comfortable. Enough said - go buy your Sumo in peace


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

...And where is the picture of your Sumo? ;-)


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

The hunt for the blumo has began for me. I'm on eBay a few times a day trying to pick up a good condition used example on eBay Uk for around £350


----------



## jasd (Jun 3, 2016)

RubyRose said:


> I've never considered the sumo before but I'm seriously considering selling the skx007 for one now. My only reservation Is the poor feedback the bracelet recieves.
> 
> My plan was to save for the Mm300 SBDX017 but to do that I'll have to wait another 6 months which is making me seriously consider pulling the trigger for the sumo now. 6.75 inch wrist and I'm sure if I can't get on the bracelet I could try the crafter blue strap which would pair well with the blumo


I have the same size wrist and both a sumo, mm300 and the 300m tuna wear well on my wrist. I always liked the stock bracelet on the sumo but these days wear it on a crafter blue as a lot of my other watches are on bracelet. Other than being more top heavy the MM300 feels the smaller watch to me than the sumo when wearing it.


----------



## RubyRose (Feb 27, 2017)

jasd said:


> RubyRose said:
> 
> 
> > I've never considered the sumo before but I'm seriously considering selling the skx007 for one now. My only reservation Is the poor feedback the bracelet recieves.
> ...


That's good to know the SBDX017 is my grail even though I'm yet to see one in the metal. The Seiko botique is open at the end of the year and they plan to stock the MM300 so I'll make a trip to see one and purchase if the price is right.

To that end I'm going to try pick up a blumo and wear it on the crafter blue rubber as my beater and keep the MM300 on the OEM SS braclelet


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


!!!I love this insert, it simply stunning!!


----------



## teaman2004 (Aug 6, 2009)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


!!!I love this insert, it simply stunning!!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

teaman2004 said:


> !!!I love this insert, it simply stunning!!


Thank you!

It's not perfect though, it have a little gap with the sapphire and the dot dont have lume...
But i agree with you, the ceramic insert it's perfect for the Sumo!


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Hoping to join this club soon - I don't know if it will be too big for my wrists, but this looks like the perfect "summer fun" watch...


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

dEUS77 said:


> Thank you!
> 
> It's not perfect though, it have a little gap with the sapphire and the dot dont have lume...
> But i agree with you, the ceramic insert it's perfect for the Sumo!


Intriguing! So where is this bezel insert from? DLW watched do not have Blue version of Sumo on their pages. Did I miss something?


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

little_w said:


> Intriguing! So where is this bezel insert from? DLW watched do not have Blue version of Sumo on their pages. Did I miss something?


Insert and sapphire came from Yobokies


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Order66 (Mar 6, 2014)

RubyRose said:


> I've never considered the sumo before but I'm seriously considering selling the skx007 for one now. My only reservation Is the poor feedback the bracelet recieves.
> 
> My plan was to save for the Mm300 SBDX017 but to do that I'll have to wait another 6 months which is making me seriously consider pulling the trigger for the sumo now. 6.75 inch wrist and I'm sure if I can't get on the bracelet I could try the crafter blue strap which would pair well with the blumo


Bracelet is just fine. I was all prepared for a disappointment after all the bad press it gets on here. Having a BFK and G2 Monster, both with great stock bracelets, I feared the Sumo stocker would be terrible...fear not it is serviceable.
Do it. You'll be glad you did.


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

RubyRose said:


> That's good to know the SBDX017 is my grail even though I'm yet to see one in the metal. The Seiko botique is open at the end of the year and they plan to stock the MM300 so I'll make a trip to see one and purchase if the price is right.
> 
> To that end I'm going to try pick up a blumo and wear it on the crafter blue rubber as my beater and keep the MM300 on the OEM SS braclelet


My grail, too. I've seen one and that's what sold me. That being said, I'm searching for a sumo. Hopefully it will satisfy me a while.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

Chamberlain Haller said:


> My grail, too. I've seen one and that's what sold me. That being said, I'm searching for a sumo. Hopefully it will satisfy me a while.


Seen... but have you worn it?

It's quite top heavy.


----------



## al358 (Mar 7, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Chamberlain Haller (Apr 19, 2017)

mrfourcows said:


> Seen... but have you worn it?
> 
> It's quite top heavy.


I handled it but didn't wear it. I have an 8.5" wrist and love heavy watches. And I'd probably wear it on and isofrane or crafter blue. I'm halfway there saving up for it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

Wearing my SBDC027 to start the new month.


----------



## Jason_Jordan44 (Aug 23, 2015)

I love this piece! Im currently looking for a Sumo myself! Love the older dial more than the new one though. So finding one in good condition for a good price has been difficult.


----------



## 1434 (Mar 10, 2014)

I just got my second Sumo in the mail from Japan! 

And just like the first one, this copy is screwed up... Unlike the first one, they somehow figured out how to get the dial and the chapter ring lined up correctly. But just like the last one, they managed again to mangle the date wheel alignment. The cherry on the cake is crown threading that's as smooth as busted concrete.

I'm still tempted to roll the dice on a third Sumo attempt, but Seiko seems really committed to giving me garbage. Good god.


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

1434 said:


> I just got my second Sumo in the mail from Japan!
> 
> And just like the first one, this copy is screwed up... Unlike the first one, they somehow figured out how to get the dial and the chapter ring lined up correctly. But just like the last one, they managed again to mangle the date wheel alignment. The cherry on the cake is crown threading that that's as smooth as busted concrete.
> 
> ...


Do you know that you can fix it?



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 1434 (Mar 10, 2014)

I can fix it? That is very generous of you. I think you mean, I can take it to someone to have it fixed. Well, I did bring my first Sumo to a watchmaker. He essentially said that the watch had so many simultaneous issues, that it was best to return it. So, I did. Two weeks, another $500 and yet another shipment across the Pacific later, and I'm again holding a poorly made Sumo. I guess I could go back to the guy, and show him this second Sumo and beg him to try. I could also buy some waxed dental floss and play dentist with the horribly rough crown. But that still leaves me trying to patch up a brand new watch. Ridiculous. Thanks to this forum, I was well aware of the potential issues with this watch. I'm just bummed that the warnings were so true. Dealing with this has sapped the fun out of it, and has me questioning my affinity for Seiko entirely. So, yeah...


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

1434 said:


> I can fix it? That is very generous of you. I think you mean, I can take it to someone to have it fixed. Well, I did bring my first Sumo to a watchmaker. He essentially said that the watch had so many simultaneous issues, that it was best to return it. So, I did. Two weeks, another $500 and yet another shipment across the Pacific later, and I'm again holding a poorly made Sumo. I guess I could go back to the guy, and show him this second Sumo and beg him to try. I could also buy some waxed dental floss and play dentist with the horribly rough crown. But that still leaves me trying to patch up a brand new watch. Ridiculous. Thanks to this forum, I was well aware of the potential issues with this watch. I'm just bummed that the warnings were so true. Dealing with this has sapped the fun out of it, and has me questioning my affinity for Seiko entirely. So, yeah...


Send it to me if you still have it. I'll do it for free. You pay shipping. Deal?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

Couldn't be happier with My Sumo LE with the Strapcode mod!|>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I've had the Blumos and found the crown to be smooth as butter. Two had prefect alignment, and the other was just slightly off. Not enough to be bothered by it.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Took out the Blumo today


----------



## 1434 (Mar 10, 2014)

At last, I'm settling in with the Sumo. My first attempt went back to Japan because it was so out of order. I was initially disappointed with my second copy, but after winding through the calendar a number of times, the date wheel alignment has improved. The "6" still lands funny, but the rest are either perfect or good enough. I really do not understand that at all, but considering the rest of the dial is good, I'm not gonna fight with it. Yes, I was annoyed to have to clean the crown threads with dental floss. Yes, the bracelet rattles, and had to be improved with a couple of pieces of cut rubber band placed along the end links. But now that it is sorted out, I can finally go on my watch honeymoon with this thing. The honeymoon just got off to a rough start. Like getting to your beautiful hotel suite and finding that they forgot to clean the room from the night before. Meh. Just get your Sumos sorted, Seiko.

The good stuff- The Sumo really is great looking. As much as I love my SRP313J1 Monster, this is obviously more elegant and polished. I simply feel more presentable with the Sumo on my wrist.

While I understand the complaints about the 20mm lug width, it looks good. I think it even adds to its overall uniqueness of the watch. Although I think this design is definitely going to be a bracelet only watch for me. I tried it on a nato, and at that point, the 20mm strap really came off as too narrow. Then again, I'm feel the same way about the Monster as well. Good thing it is so comfortable on the bracelet to begin with, so I don't think I'll ever be tempted from it.

The hands, the dial, the lume, the case, the signed crown... All awesome. The only thing I am sad about is the absence of the super sweet "Automatic" script used on the earlier SBDC001. The Prospex logo doesn't bother me, I just wish they had left that old script on the dial as well.

Anyways, I'm glad to have it in my collection. Cheers!


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

My twomo


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

HAGWE!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

GodZji said:


> Do you know that you can fix it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The insert fits lower than the bezel edge?


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

dEUS77 said:


> The insert fits lower than the bezel edge?












Sit nice under the bezel ring. Best in the business.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Masterbetatesta (Jan 29, 2009)

My 2009 Sumo is currently running anywhere between -9/+3 spd, with an amplitude of about 190-220.

Last time I had it regulated 2 years ago, it had a low amplitude of 210-240. It ran great at about 2-6spd.

Would you keep it the way it is, or would you swap out an NE15 movement and call it a day?


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Masterbetatesta said:


> My 2009 Sumo is currently running anywhere between -9/+3 spd, with an amplitude of about 190-220.
> 
> Last time I had it regulated 2 years ago, it had a low amplitude of 210-240. It ran great at about 2-6spd.
> 
> Would you keep it the way it is, or would you swap out an NE15 movement and call it a day?


There's no guarantees the new movement won't be a lemon either. Keep it.


----------



## mplsabdullah (Jan 21, 2015)

Recently received a Sumo and I can't help but feel like its screaming for sapphire. For those that had a sapphire crystal installed how much did it improve the look on the watch?


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

mplsabdullah said:


> Recently received a Sumo and I can't help but feel like its screaming for sapphire. For those that had a sapphire crystal installed how much did it improve the look on the watch?












I love it a lot.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## watchsickness101 (Jun 4, 2017)

With Sapphire...

I took a look at the Blumo once the standard one and there is a noticeable difference between the the hardly and sapphire. The Hardly gives that slightly warped looked from the side. This one doesn't because its a straight Sapphire. Im sure a domed sapphire would look pretty good too...


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This watch has restored my faith in the 6r15 with these results after 2 days.


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Sumo belongs to the sea!


----------



## mrfourcows (Aug 3, 2014)

GodZji said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What bezel insert is this?


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

mrfourcows said:


> What bezel insert is this?


Lume ceramic bezel insert.
Please contact @watchguy72 on our forum. 
The best in business. You won't be disappointed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Father's Day everyone


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

GodZji said:


> You won't be disappointed.


Unless you like the lume on the bezel to be close to the dial. I bought a few of these inserts, and I was shocked at how little lume/glow they had. What a huge disappointment! I broke one of them trying to remove it. Carlos promised to refund and told me to keep the inserts. Refund never came.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

I like the ceramic bezel but it just doesn't look right without a lume pip, IMO.


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeTritium said:


> Unless you like the lume on the bezel to be close to the dial. I bought a few of these inserts, and I was shocked at how little lume/glow they had. What a huge disappointment! I broke one of them trying to remove it. Carlos promised to refund and told me to keep the inserts. Refund never came.


It's not crazy bright like seiko lume but I'm happy with the result.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

For some a very auspicious number.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeTritium (Apr 23, 2011)

As long as your happy. In all fairness the Sumo insert is a bit wider, giving more room for lume. The Blue bird dives gives equal brightness to most Seiko's. Too bad BBD does not make a Sumo insert.



GodZji said:


> It's not crazy bright like seiko lume but I'm happy with the result.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## GodZji (Jan 31, 2011)

JoeTritium said:


> As long as your happy. In all fairness the Sumo insert is a bit wider, giving more room for lume. The Blue bird dives gives equal brightness to most Seiko's. Too bad BBD does not make a Sumo insert.


I'll check BBD. I had no ideal about the company.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)

I get to join the club now! Picked up a new SBDC031 Sumo from Long Island Watch yesterday. It was delivered to my work and I just had to wear it home...

First impressions are very good. The case, dial, bezel, and finishing are amazing for the price. The bracelet is what I expected...pretty tinny feeling/sounding, but functional and comfortable. Might pick up a strapcode bracelet soon just to try.










Also wearing it today at work. Dress diver function check!


----------



## Timely decision (Aug 7, 2015)

*
Randomness.....
*



































​


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc001









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

With bracelet









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

lethaltoes said:


> Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Sumo PADI, but I wish the had all the hour marks in red like the Turtle PADI and not just 3,6,9, and 12. If they made it that way, the Sumo PADI would be my watch 95% of the time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RightYouAreKen (Dec 14, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Sumo Monday!


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Just picked up another sumo (my second) from Seiya. 

My crown seems to only need about 1.5 full turns (360 degrees of rotation) to lock down fully. It seems much less than my turtle.

Any thoughts on this? Should I send it in for repair or is this normal?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Just picked up another sumo (my second) from Seiya.
> 
> My crown seems to only need about 1.5 full turns (360 degrees of rotation) to lock down fully. It seems much less than my turtle.
> 
> Any thoughts on this? Should I send it in for repair or is this normal?


Off topic: The first car I owned was an '88 GT.

I recall my Sumo crown requiring less rotation to be snug when it was new as opposed to now (8 months later). It currently gets snug after about 2.5 - 3 turns.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All 3 of the ones I've had took a solid 4 turns to screw in completely.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Sumo Wednesday...


----------



## Di3gors (Feb 1, 2015)

My new sumo








With his brother









Enviado desde mi MHA-L29 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

SunnyDaze said:


> Off topic: The first car I owned was an '88 GT.
> 
> I recall my Sumo crown requiring less rotation to be snug when it was new as opposed to now (8 months later). It currently gets snug after about 2.5 - 3 turns.


I miss my notchback every day 



59yukon01 said:


> All 3 of the ones I've had took a solid 4 turns to screw in completely.


Are you speaking in 360 degree rotations, or turns of your finger?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I miss my notchback every day
> 
> Are you speaking in 360 degree rotations, or turns of your finger?


One turn off my finger is equalling one 360 rotation so yes.


----------



## jfwund (Jan 13, 2016)

Sumo on Strapcode Super Oyster










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

Rumors about a new Seiko Sumo limited edition in titanium


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Nonsense ... None titanium.. black pvd as done before...


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I think someone's been photoshopping and apparently lost control. Purple, blue and gold?
And a mag glass. And the wavy MM background. It would be the ugliest Sumo ever made.
No way.


----------



## petr_cha (Jun 15, 2011)

Why MM background? Sumo was the first one with this pattern..


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

OK, fair enough.
But the color combination depicted... I don't buy it.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> OK, fair enough.
> But the color combination depicted... I don't buy it.


Definitely not everyone's cup of tea but I like it so ordered this morning, should be on my wrist in 2wks 

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I stand corrected . . . it seems this really does exist.
Well, tastes vary. My first impression was "Frankensumo". :-d


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)




----------



## GBM (Sep 20, 2016)

I fell out of love with mine. Put it on today and it pulled me right back.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

The Crafter Blue wouldn't fit my large wrist so I picked up a Marine Master strap:


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

762x51 said:


> The Crafter Blue wouldn't fit my large wrist so I picked up a Marine Master strap:
> 
> View attachment 12344275


If you don't mind me asking, what is the diameter of your wrist?


----------



## AFG08 (Mar 31, 2010)

A couple of Sumo questions. 
I have the recently released Samurai. How much larger would the Sumo wear? The Samurai is a good fit on my 7.5 inch wrist but I don't really want to go much larger.
Also, have there been any alignment issues with the Sumo as there have been with other models? Seiya has a good price on them but plainly states there can be alignment problems. 
Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

SunnyDaze said:


> If you don't mind me asking, what is the diameter of your wrist?


Not at all, a little over 8 inches. The Crafter Blue I have will buckle on the last hole, but its a little tight and does not have enough tail to make it all the way through the keeper. The MM strap fits perfectly.

Really wish Crafter Blue made a longer non-buckle section as an addon/option.


----------



## bolero (Oct 29, 2008)

Does seiko sumo sbdc031 has diashock like sarb017? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HelmetHead (Aug 8, 2014)

762x51 said:


> Not at all, a little over 8 inches. The Crafter Blue I have will buckle on the last hole, but its a little tight and does not have enough tail to make it all the way through the keeper. The MM strap fits perfectly.
> 
> Really wish Crafter Blue made a longer non-buckle section as an addon/option.


Your wrist is 8 inches thick? Wow! That IS BIG! Mine is about 2.5 inches...... unless you meant circumference.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Happy Sumo Saturday!


----------



## Drogo (Dec 18, 2016)

Timely decision said:


> *
> Randomness.....
> *
> View attachment 12220826
> ...


These are very nice shots


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Orange









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## GoatCurry (Oct 10, 2014)

With ceramic bezel insert









Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Time Seller said:


> I stand corrected . . . it seems this really does exist.
> Well, tastes vary. My first impression was "Frankensumo". :-d


Friends who were at the launch said it was better in the flesh than pics and I ordered based only on what I saw in a grainy pic so counting the days 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko (May 17, 2016)

Biggles3 said:


> Friends who were at the launch said it was better in the flesh than pics and I ordered based only on what I saw in a grainy pic so counting the days
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reference?

Is it titanium as above?


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Sumo Zimbe SPB055J, Thai only LE will be released on Aug 1st. Not titanium, PVD steel.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

HelmetHead said:


> Your wrist is 8 inches thick? Wow! That IS BIG! Mine is about 2.5 inches...... unless you meant circumference.


Hah, you are correct I misread what was asked, usually people ask for the circumference. My wrist is a little over 8" in circumference, and about 3" in diameter across the top at the wrist bone.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Biggles3 said:


> Sumo Zimbe SPB055J, Thai only LE will be released on Aug 1st. Not titanium, PVD steel.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


My friend was lucky enough to try it on at the launch party.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

bolero said:


> Does seiko sumo sbdc031 has diashock like sarb017?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes it does.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Where did you order from? I'm thinking of trying one out myself.



Biggles3 said:


> Definitely not everyone's cup of tea but I like it so ordered this morning, should be on my wrist in 2wks
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Seiko pics are routinely horrible, so try to not judge just on that alone. They're definitely going with a bold combo here. I think it will either be amazing or just weird. Really hard to tell without seeing it in person.


Time Seller said:


> I think someone's been photoshopping and apparently lost control. Purple, blue and gold?
> And a mag glass. And the wavy MM background. It would be the ugliest Sumo ever made.
> No way.


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

targetpro said:


> Where did you order from? I'm thinking of trying one out myself.


Seiko AD in Bangkok, pre-order so could get 5% discount, when out on Aug 1st there may be some offering 10% but as an LE most will probably sell at the msrp.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Oh and this thing is freaky accurate.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I just joined the club. The size put me off for awhile but a friend finally convinced me to give it a try. I LOVE IT! Mine is running a +2.5s/d so not bad at all. Unfortunately it has alignment issues. I am thinking about going with the lumed Ceramic Bezel insert as I'm not sure how I feel about the large numbers on the bezel. On the one hand the make a Sumo a Sumo, on the other hand I don't like be them. And I think the lumed Ceramic Bezel gives it a more MM300 look which I love. Also considering sapphire and getting the chapter ring aligned in the process. As pretty as the domed sapphire is, I am thinking flat sapphire for a purely functional standpoint. Worried about the extra height and bumping/scrapping it by accident. Does anyone have flat sapphire they can post a picture of and tell me which brand and AR? I read a lot of good things about CrystalTimes. Anyway, here she is on an orange Nato.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Thanks for the pics Biggles3,

Quite a polarizing design, but I'm thinking of going for one. Could you tell me what the Thai MSRP was on it? I can't find any data on it online. Also, what AD in Bangkok did you use?



Biggles3 said:


> Seiko AD in Bangkok, pre-order so could get 5% discount, when out on Aug 1st there may be some offering 10% but as an LE most will probably sell at the msrp.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Msrp is 37500 baht and ordered at the Central department store, Centralworld. If you aren't able to get one I'll be listing one around Aug 1st for $1122 plus shipping.

Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Right on. Thank you. I may be taking you up on that offer. 

Can't wait to see this one in person.

Cheers!



Biggles3 said:


> Msrp is 37500 baht and ordered at the Central department store, Centralworld. If you aren't able to get one I'll be listing one around Aug 1st for $1122 plus shipping.
> 
> Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## orsonatd (Apr 1, 2015)

Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)

Cheers everyone!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

orsonatd said:


> Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Oraonatd- your Sumo looks great! These are he exact mods I want to do to mine, LCBI MM300 style and a sapphire. Trying to decide between flat, single dome or double dome. Which did you go with? I don't want it to stick up too high. Do you have a side profile shot of yours you can share? Did you do the work yourself?


----------



## funnyperson1 (Feb 16, 2017)

orsonatd said:


> Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)
> 
> Cheers everyone!


That really is a perfect match, this is one of the few Sumo inserts that looks better than stock. You should copyright the photo and sell it back to LCBI because your pictures are more flattering than the ones on his instagram.


----------



## orsonatd (Apr 1, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> orsonatd said:
> 
> 
> > Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)
> ...


@Biscuit141

Thanks for the note.

I went with single dome (flat on bottom, single domed top)...the hardlex stock crystal is single as well and I don't prefer the look of the double dome...but that's just me

I also like this MM300 style bezel much better than the stock...

I took this to a reputable watchmaker in town and he charged $50 to do the bezel and crystal replacement along with pressure testing. No brainer

Pic attached of side angle.

@funnyperson1

Thanks for the kind words on the photo! Perhaps I'll look into it

Cheers


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

orsonatd said:


> Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)
> 
> Cheers everyone!


Are you the same lisibility whith sapphir than the Hardlex Seiko ? You don't have more reflect lums than orginal ?


----------



## orsonatd (Apr 1, 2015)

zigzag840 said:


> orsonatd said:
> 
> 
> > Finally upgraded my Sumo. Thank you CrystalTimes for the Blue AR coated sapphire and thank you LCBI, LumedCeramicBezelInserts, for coming out with a lumed ceramic scratch resistant bezel (MM300 style which I love)
> ...


@zigzag

I think the visibility is sharper. And with the single dome version I don't think you get the magnified or reflective looks as much...Unless your looking at your watch face completely sideways. Also, the Blue AR pops at certain angles. This is all personal preference. Here are some more shots and also one of the watch face down to illustrate the single dome. Many may think the stock crystal is flat but it indeed has a slight single dome yet of course flat on bottom.


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

orsonatd said:


> @Biscuit141
> 
> Thanks for the note.
> 
> ...


What strap is that?


----------



## orsonatd (Apr 1, 2015)

jhanna1701 said:


> orsonatd said:
> 
> 
> > @Biscuit141
> ...


Hirsch Leonardo


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Orsonatd, thanks for the pics. So you are pretty happy with the single dome? I like the look of it and I like the low profile. To me, the double dome is too high and the magnification make the watch a little to "showy". Does the sapphire still improve the clarity some over the stock hardlex? I think what you did may be just what I'm looking for.


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)




----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thinking about flipping my Blumo for a Glycine Combat Sub. 

Good move or bad move?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bad move. I find the quality of the sumo tough to beat at this price. To be fair, I haven't owned a Combat Sub, but IMO it does not have the same look of quality.


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

Finally ordered a blue Sumo. Can't wait! 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> Thinking about flipping my Blumo for a Glycine Combat Sub.
> 
> Good move or bad move?


Buy what you like. Very different look for the Combat Sub versus the Blumo. Sometimes a change of pace is nice.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Bad move. I find the quality of the sumo tough to beat at this price. To be fair, I haven't owned a Combat Sub, but IMO it does not have the same look of quality.


I've had both on wrist. The Sumo had a much dressier quality to it, while the Combat Sub has a more tool/vintage feel to it. Both are high quality pieces, but it's a different aesthetic for each. In terms of overall case finish, the Sumo is better. As far as design is concerned, I really like how thin the Combat is.



RogerP said:


> Buy what you like. Very different look for the Combat Sub versus the Blumo. Sometimes a change of pace is nice.


I like them both but only have room for one. The question is where does a sumo or combat fit in my collection? I have a PADI Turtle, an SUN019, and a Ball EMII Skindiver in addition to the Sumo. Not sure the Glycine would garner any more wrist time than the sumo when in a rotation against those watches.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

My Sumo Padi


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

My Sumo Silver :


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

They're so nice next to each other


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

mike.vrdt said:


> My Sumo Padi
> 
> View attachment 12412243
> View attachment 12412247


Damn that jubilee looks awesome!

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## banderor (Jun 28, 2015)

Sumo at work. :-!


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

How is the Sumo movement held in the case.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

It does. Once I got it on , Sumo looks like a watch way out of "seiko" league and it gets more wrist time than Swiss brands


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

banderor said:


> Sumo at work. :-!
> 
> View attachment 12413137


That's really nice piece !


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Really want to pick up a sumo, was going to grab one a few months ago but ended up with a turtle, have bought another turtle since then, need a sumo now, there is one on ebay for $300 but the seller has zero feedback and is in hong kong, probably too good to be true.

These watches are beautiful, some great pieces in this thread.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It was a spectacular beach day!!!


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

_Sure are!_ Wild strap on the Silverfish.



mike.vrdt said:


> They're so nice next to each other


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Dear Lord that Crafter Blue looks good on a Sumo. I really wish Seiko could partner with them to produce some OEMs with them. Maybe could get their high prices down too.



59yukon01 said:


> It was a spectacular beach day!!!


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Some fresh blood to the tread


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Looking at the pictures, compared with the watch in person, NONE of the pictures make any "justice" to this watch. In person , specially in the sun, this watch will blow your mind... I cannot stop looking at it, but again I guess it's one of those things the pictures cannot show - at least not the one made with my phone.

I cannot believe how PLAIN it looks in the pictures and what a difference does it makes when you hold it in your hand. NO picture I've seen so far makes any justice to this watch... It's one of those things that doesn't look good on pictures.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Next to the Padi ...


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

... and all 3 together . 
Honestly, I am bit disappointed that doesn't look good in pictures ... at least I am not impressed at all when looking at the pictures, but it all changes having it on the wrist


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

targetpro said:


> _Sure are!_ Wild strap on the Silverfish.


Hahahaha ! it is wild, but I can't say it's bad at all


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blue Angels fly by!!!










Beach Blumo.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Sumo Zimbe on a strap


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Great view !


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

mike.vrdt said:


> ... and all 3 together .
> Honestly, I am bit disappointed that doesn't look good in pictures ... at least I am not impressed at all when looking at the pictures, but it all changes having it on the wrist
> 
> View attachment 12416901
> View attachment 12416905


Same for the silver Sumo. The wave dial is not photogenic at all. I thought I wouldn't buy another Sumo but this blue dial is just ...waving at me.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Same for the silver Sumo. The wave dial is not photogenic at all. I thought I wouldn't buy another Sumo but this blue dial is just ...waving at me.


They way light plays with the dial is fascinating . Sun light plays different than different indoor lights on the dial and guess what


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Yup I have 2 of them. I have decided to pre-order them together with a good friend, one for each. Between the pre-order and the time I've got them , my friend and his wife decided to divorce and I end up paying for both as he cannot afford it at this moment. So I could sell it or wait for my friend to get back on his feet and eventually will pay for it. 

It's a hard decision to make , but in case I'll sell, I want to make sure it ends up to a watch guy/collector not to some middle man motivated just by money... while folks that really appreciate and love watches cannot afford them as they(middle mans) drive prices to the sky


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

It's finally here! Man this watch is awesome.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

That's a such beauty! Congratulations !



lorsban said:


> It's finally here! Man this watch is awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Re: Sumo Zimbe 

I think this watch will look 10 times better if I replace the purple bezel with either a Blue or Black bezel . I believe that such change would make this an awesome watch ... as honestly , I cannot take this watch very serious with the purple bezel . It feels like you have an awesome sport car with a purple engine hood .That would be my #1 mode on it . It may appeal to the 'rainbow' crowds , but so far this would be my only gripe.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Nobody else got their hands on one of these yet ? i am curios about your first impression and overall feeling for the zimbe. Also some pics would be appreciated as my phone camera is not great on catching small details . thanks


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

mike.vrdt said:


> Re: Sumo Zimbe
> 
> I think this watch will look 10 times better if I replace the purple bezel with either a Blue or Black bezel . I believe that such change would make this an awesome watch ... as honestly , I cannot take this watch very serious with the purple bezel . It feels like you have an awesome sport car with a purple engine hood .That would be my #1 mode on it . It may appeal to the 'rainbow' crowds , but so far this would be my only gripe.


I tend to agree, the purple bezel is just plain weird.
Problem is, the normal blue bezel would not be a matching blue.
With a black bezel it would sort of remind one of the MM SLA015 in darker.
BTW, what color is the chapter ring? Can't tell.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

mike.vrdt said:


> Re: Sumo Zimbe
> 
> *I think this watch will look 10 times better if I replace the purple bezel with either a Blue or Black bezel .* I believe that such change would make this an awesome watch ... as honestly , I cannot take this watch very serious with the purple bezel . It feels like you have an awesome sport car with a purple engine hood .That would be my #1 mode on it . It may appeal to the 'rainbow' crowds , but so far this would be my only gripe.


IMO -- no. The colors as they've been done are what makes the Zimbe a cool and unique piece. Take that bezel away, and you no longer have the LE Sumo Zimbe, IMO. Just another watch with blue dial.

What is the "rainbow crowd" comment supposed to mean? Only certain people can like the color purple??? :-s

BTW, I have a Zimbe on the way...


----------



## barryireland (Jun 29, 2017)

Blumo on a nato strap


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

If there was ONE thing I would change on the Sumo, the one thing that will make the stock bracelet better would be to change the endlinks.

If the endlinks were male like the MM300, it would totally suit the case.

The raised center link matches the case better.

That said, I do prefer that it's completely recessed now vs having the lines of the endlink perfectly align with the case, thereby making the lugs into one complete slab of metal.

(Borrowed pic)









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

I just got the SPB055J in, in comparison to my SBDC027, the bezel action is definitely not as nice, it's noisy and not refined. I'm liking it on the rubber, though, ditched the bracelet immediately, keeping it minty in case I flip.









Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## lorsban (Nov 20, 2009)

dogandcatdentist said:


> I just got the SPB055J in, in comparison to my SBDC027, the bezel action is definitely not as nice, it's noisy and not refined. I'm liking it on the rubber, though, ditched the bracelet immediately, keeping it minty in case I flip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah the bezel takes some getting used to. You need to grip it a particular way, otherwise it's VERY hard to turn.

The thing is, the grooves just aren't very deep. Like a bond seamaster almost.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

love all these pics of sumo's. I gotta get me one now


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Just waiting on the MM300 which should be here tomorrow!!!


----------



## zigzag840 (Mar 8, 2017)

Sumo mod in holidays 









Envoyé de mon BV6000 en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

This just arrived today, and I'm really liking it, purple bezel and all!! :-!

The included silicone strap has to be one of the softest and nicest straps I've gotten in awhile. I'll take better pics in a day or so.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Kinda like this guy! Will stay in my collection for a while


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Time4Playnow said:


> This just arrived today, and I'm really liking it, purple bezel and all!! :-!
> 
> The included silicone strap has to be one of the softest and nicest straps I've gotten in awhile. I'll take better pics in a day or so.


That thing is such a mess. And it's giving me a headache just looking at it. But I can see how you would like it - there's nothing else like it out there. It certainly doesn't take a back seat and keep quiet.


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

brandon\ said:


> That thing is such a mess. And it's giving me a headache just looking at it. But I can see how you would like it - *there's nothing else like it out there. It certainly doesn't take a back seat and keep quiet*.


haha Good description - except for the "mess" part. :-d

I totally get that it is not everyone's cup of tea. But even if not, you have to admit one thing - it certainly is not "boring"! ;-):-d

We all know there are enough black dial, & silver or black bezel watches out there... IMO it's refreshing to have a spash of colors every now and then. Without that, the watch world would be veeeeeeeeerry boring! :-x;-)


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

brandon\ said:


> And it's giving me a headache just looking at it.


Yeah, it kind of makes you dizzy! :think:


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Can't stop wearing my 001 lately. Just love this watch.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

762x51 said:


> Can't stop wearing my 001 lately. Just love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12437013


I have the black and the blue and there's just something classic and timeless about the SBDC001. Looks great on that Bond nato


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

A Sumo sitting on the wrist.


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)




----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Some better pics of this Sumo Zimbe. I LOVE how Seiko did the dial on this one. The wave blue dial varies a lot in its brightness depending on how much light hits it and at what angle. Not to mention, the blue "fades to black" around the edge of the dial. Hard to capture all of that in pics but it looks AMAZING in person!! :-!

Don't really give a rat's behind if it makes some of you dizzy. ;-) Haters gonna hate.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Green Sumo, waiting for blue coated sapphire now....


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Time4Playnow said:


> Haters gonna hate.


You were referring to me.
I wasn't being a "hater", I was just making an observation.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Another day on the wrist. Good morning!


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

Time4Playnow said:


> Some better pics of this Sumo Zimbe. I LOVE how Seiko did the dial on this one. The wave blue dial varies a lot in its brightness depending on how much light hits it and at what angle. Not to mention, the blue "fades to black" around the edge of the dial. Hard to capture all of that in pics but it looks AMAZING in person!! :-!
> 
> Don't really give a rat's behind if it makes some of you dizzy. ;-) Haters gonna hate.


Yeah, I have this polarizing beast as well. I needed a pop of color in my watch collection. My son calls it the Joker watch, because of the purple accents. It's a watch for the weekends, and when I'm in the right mood for it, for sure, not an every day wear watch.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefWahoo (Jul 4, 2011)

Loving the Zimbe. I have recently started adding a lot of purple to my wardrobe, and have been thinking of finding a watch with some purple to match. I am not a fan of black coated watches, so my wallet is safe from this one. Definitely giving me some mod ideas, though.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

"mess" or not, once you get it on your wrist, it is fascinating ... I just can't take it off ... and the more I wear it, the more I like it



Time4Playnow said:


> haha Good description - except for the "mess" part. :-d
> 
> I totally get that it is not everyone's cup of tea. But even if not, you have to admit one thing - it certainly is not "boring"! ;-):-d
> We all know there are enough black dial, & silver or black bezel watches out there... IMO it's refreshing to have a spash of colors every now and then. Without that, the watch world would be veeeeeeeeerry boring! :-x;-)


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

The watch is no mess. And pictures do it no justice. But seeing it is believing it. The colours work. And they're in theme with Seiko's Zimbe methodology, while also matching traditional Thai silk themes.

I'm just happy Seiko had the balls to go forward with such a robust, unapologetic design. And of course, the baller colours are so perfectly matched to the Sumo case. Just wouldn't look right on any other of their divers. The dial is outstanding. I don't know how to describe it. It's different every time I look at it. It's a very WTF experience.

One day I'll throw up some pics of my own. Currently paired to a black Dassari hornback crocodile strap that looks all the part. I call it my "Let's make a deal" watch. 



mike.vrdt said:


> "mess" or not, once you get it on your wrist, it is fascinating ... I just can't take it off ... and the more I wear it, the more I like it


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Not mine, but nice pics:


----------



## Seabee1 (Apr 21, 2017)

mike.vrdt said:


> Re: Sumo Zimbe
> 
> I think this watch will look 10 times better if I replace the purple bezel with either a Blue or Black bezel . I believe that such change would make this an awesome watch ... as honestly , I cannot take this watch very serious with the purple bezel . It feels like you have an awesome sport car with a purple engine hood .That would be my #1 mode on it . It may appeal to the 'rainbow' crowds , but so far this would be my only gripe.


What is/are the "'rainbow' crowds"


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Wanted a little color on the 001 today:


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

762x51 said:


> Wanted a little color on the 001 today:
> 
> View attachment 12452763


That works for me! 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

Yes, I like colour,


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Sumos and friends...


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

Could somebody please just explain to me what exactly Zimbe is? I've tried looking it up but can't find anything, and didn't really want to start a new thread to ask.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

That's one of the things I love about the black dial. Goes with anything.


762x51 said:


> Wanted a little color on the 001 today:


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

So happy CrafterBlue is doing what they're doing. The blue and orange is just classic!



hanif.rayney said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Perfect natural lighting on that shot. You're having this very bad effect on me. Taking a shot like that is making want to purchase one!



762x51 said:


> Can't stop wearing my 001 lately. Just love this watch.
> 
> View attachment 12437013


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Believe it or not, even the PVD treatment on the Zimbe is amazing. It's just a couple colour tones shy of obsidian. I'm not sure what Seiko is doing, but I've never seen a PVD treatment this deep black before, including those from other Seikos. The black of the bracelet matches as well here. That's important since Seiko's colour matching can be sloppy at times. (For example, I have an SRPA83, the Tuna PADI, and between the blue of the dial, the blue of the bezel, the blue of the ceramic shroud and the blue of the strap, Seiko basically used FOUR different versions of blue. All quite different.)



ChiefWahoo said:


> Loving the Zimbe. I have recently started adding a lot of purple to my wardrobe, and have been thinking of finding a watch with some purple to match. I am not a fan of black coated watches, so my wallet is safe from this one. Definitely giving me some mod ideas, though.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

clyde_frog said:


> Could somebody please just explain to me what exactly Zimbe is? I've tried looking it up but can't find anything, and didn't really want to start a new thread to ask.


 Some species of shark or something like that


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

A great watch.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

FatTuesday said:


> Sumos and friends...
> View attachment 12457209


I guess I didn't realize it, but Is the MM smaller than the Sumo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Yes


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Loving my Zimbe Joker on the Dassari croc strap! I call it my "Let's make a deal" watch. ;D


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

georgefl74 said:


> Some species of shark or something like that


I obviously mean in relation to these watches and how they are connected to Seiko. Not what the word means.

Who are Zimbe? People talk about about them being Thai special editions, or am I misunderstanding and these are just made and designed by Seiko exclusively for the Thai market and are marketed under the Zimbe name?


----------



## leejudah (Feb 13, 2017)

Looks great! Much better than the stock photos.



targetpro said:


> Loving my Zimbe Joker on the Dassari croc strap! I call it my "Let's make a deal" watch. ;D
> 
> View attachment 12460645
> 
> ...


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

targetpro said:


> Loving my Zimbe Joker on the Dassari croc strap! I call it my "Let's make a deal" watch. ;D
> 
> View attachment 12460645
> 
> ...


I know, I'm missing mine, I have it at my local watchmaker for regulation, I couldn't handle the + 19 sec/day I was getting. For whatever reason I've been unlucky with my 6R15s, my SBDC027 Sumo ran slow before I got it regulated. And all of my my 4R movements run within COSC, go figure.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

leejudah said:


> Looks great! Much better than the stock photos.


Those are great photos. But I will echo what some others have said - pictures truly do not do this watch justice. It looks so amazing in person!! :-! It has become one of my favorite Seikos already.


----------



## AaronMckay (Jan 15, 2015)

Sadly letting this one go to help fund school fees









Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

It's SUMO time!


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Some Alpha Shark today:


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Very nice strap



DonJ53 said:


> Yes, I like colour,
> 
> View attachment 12457203


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Folks that dress using many flashy colors that are not necessary complimenting each other and look mostly like parrots - I don't judge dressing stiles but some ppl really need all the eyes on them 


Seabee1 said:


> What is/are the "'rainbow' crowds"


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

( Letting a sumo go is a sad thing to do


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love this great Sumo I got from Howa. He kept it in great condition and I hope to continue the trend. Once again, I had to try out putting an alligator strap on a diver. I know, sacrilege.









Anyone know if there's a nickname for this Sumo? Snow Sumo, Silverfish, etc?


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

With a heavy hearth, I wanted to let you know that both my BNIB Sumo zimbe are up for sale (on The sale corner) for $1350 USD each ... if anyone interested PM me or email me. Link to the selling tread including tones of pics below :

https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bnib-2-limited-edition-sumo-zimbe-spb055j-4522399.html#post43978249


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

mike.vrdt said:


> With a heavy hearth, I wanted to let you know that both my BNIB Sumo zimbe are up for sale (on The sale corner) for $1350 USD each ... if anyone interested PM me or email me. Link to the selling tread including tones of pics below :
> 
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f29/bnib-2-limited-edition-sumo-zimbe-spb055j-4522399.html#post43978249


You are hilarious.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I have put an order on 2 grail watches and need to free up some cash. It was a hard day for me to decide which ones to let go. I guess since I've got them for few weeks, i am not so attached on them yet, but was still... with heavy hearth. Need to sell 4 of my pieces ... really difficult, but I was lucky I had some doubles(2 of a kind)



bbselement said:


> You are hilarious.


----------



## Gharddog03 (Nov 16, 2008)

Time for work.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

mike.vrdt said:


> With a heavy hearth...


_LOL! _(Must have a lot of nice watch boxes stacked on that hearth.)


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

targetpro said:


> _LOL! _(Must have a lot of nice watch boxes stacked on that hearth.)


I hope he's able to sell a few before it collapses 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## clyde_frog (Feb 6, 2017)

mike.vrdt said:


> I have put an order on 2 grail watches and need to free up some cash. It was a hard day for me to decide which ones to let go. I guess since I've got them for few weeks, i am not so attached on them yet, but was still... with heavy hearth. Need to sell 4 of my pieces ... really difficult, but I was lucky I had some doubles(2 of a kind)


Why is it lucky that you had 2 of them? If you'd only bought one in the first place then surely you'd have more money and wouldn't need to sell as many watches to buy new ones.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

I do indeed have lots 



targetpro said:


> _LOL! _(Must have a lot of nice watch boxes stacked on that hearth.)


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

clyde_frog said:


> Why is it lucky that you had 2 of them? If you'd only bought one in the first place then surely you'd have more money and wouldn't need to sell as many watches to buy new ones.


I have to agree with you... not lucky, not one of my brightest moves to buy doubles... but I can't help it. I admit I have a "watch" problem and I should thin out my stack. I think it still can be worse than me but... I want to scale it down to 10 watches if possible . Now that we are here,* maybe I could use your help to decide which one to keep and which ones to let go* (picture below) - please keep in mind that I am waiting the delivery of a Marinemaster MM300 and af a Shogun Zimbe.

What would you keep and what would you let go :


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

mike.vrdt said:


> I have to agree with you... not lucky, not one of my brightest move to buy doubles... but I can't help it. I admit I have a "watch" problem and I should thin out my stack. I think it can be worse than me but still, I want to scale down to 10 if possible . Now that we are here,* maybe I could use your help to decide which one to keep and which ones to let go* (picture below) - please keep in mind that I am waiting to be delivered a Marinemaster MM300 and a Shogun Zimbe. What would you keep and what would you let go :
> View attachment 12477825


Maybe sell two turtles, one Zimbe Sumo, and add a Zimbe Turtle.

Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

targetpro said:


> Love this great Sumo I got from Howa. He kept it in great condition and I hope to continue the trend. Once again, I had to try out putting an alligator strap on a diver. I know, sacrilege.
> 
> View attachment 12468857
> 
> ...


Snow and Polar Sumo are a couple of names thrown around, but I don't think they capture the silver look at all, better suited to the SUN043 white Kinetic Tuna. Once heard the nick 'Silver surfer' and thought it was cool and fitting.


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

...and get rid of 3-4 Monsters as well as the Orient and White dress Seiko...and still not getting down to 10 - the 3 Swatches doesn't count , they have only sentimental value


dogandcatdentist said:


> Maybe sell two turtles, one Zimbe Sumo, and add a Zimbe Turtle.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Oh my! Very nice. Beautiful collection! OK, must end my jealousy now. </jealous> 

I guess if I were to thin the collection, first of all, I'd clear some of the doubles. (All just IMHO) I'd sell one of the the Zimbe Jokers, and one of the SRPB01. Also to go would be one or both of the SBDC025, and the non-LE SRP583. Possibly I'd let the SRP455 go. Very tough call.

I would most certainly keep (one of each of) your LE Sumo collection. Not only will those go up in value, they're just such a pleasure to have and to wear. And it will be a long time before Seiko comes out with something like any of them again, especially the Zimbe Joker. The three together, the Joker, Silverfish and PADI are a killer combo. Also on the definite keeper list would be your SRP657. (In fact, if you don't want it, just let me know! 

Good luck! And nice job!



mike.vrdt said:


> I have to agree with you... not lucky, not one of my brightest move to buy doubles... but I can't help it. I admit I have a "watch" problem and I should thin out my stack. I think it can be worse than me but still, I want to scale down to 10 if possible . Now that we are here,* maybe I could use your help to decide which one to keep and which ones to let go* (picture below) - please keep in mind that I am waiting to be delivered a Marinemaster MM300 and a Shogun Zimbe. What would you keep and what would you let go :
> View attachment 12477825


----------



## mike.vrdt (Mar 17, 2017)

Good luck! And nice job!- Thank you


----------



## jcar79 (Aug 3, 2012)

AaronMckay said:


> Sadly letting this one go to help fund school fees
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is this the OEM or aftermarket bracelet? Whatever it is, it looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Hate it or love it -there's not a in between 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

Evening swap to the bracelet! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

joeytjchen said:


> Hate it or love it -there's not a in between
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What's not to love? 

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


> Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


Very nice! I like how the blue is quite dynamic as well, taking on different hues under different lighting.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

joeytjchen said:


> Very nice! I like how the blue is quite dynamic as well, taking on different hues under different lighting.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks! Seiko knows how to do a proper blue for sure.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I've only purchased my sumo a few days ago. I bought it via eBay but the seller mentioned he was an active poster on here though I didn't catch his username. If your reading this, pleasure doing business and the sumo did not disappoint.

I'm currently on holidays in southern Spain and enjoying my Sumo as my only watch. I really love all things sumo and I'm currently on the look out for the original blumo without the X on the dial. I can't decide to modify or not and if so which route to go down. Im initially thinking of getting a blumo and keeping one standard and the other trying sapphire, ceramic bezel and a MM300 clasp.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 3 and it's +0.4 s/d. Wish the other 3 6R15's I've had performed like this.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Now that's a money shot! 

...and Rolex guys are like, "Why do you like Seikos?" They have no idea.



59yukon01 said:


> Again today. This one's been incredibly accurate at just shy of +1 s/d.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Toxic Admiralty today:


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

762x51 said:


> Toxic Admiralty today:
> 
> View attachment 12488007


Man that really works.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Mutz331 (May 20, 2012)

^^^^^ You can say that again! Nice! ^^^^^


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Thanks folks......the 001/031 Sumo looks great on just about anything but REALLY works on grey. Such a versatile watch.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

So my sumo is a few days old and keeping good time +4sec pd. 

My watch date starts to change at 2230 is this normal? I find it quite frustrating and hard to believe it needs to start to wheel around 90mins before midnight


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> So my sumo is a few days old and keeping good time +4sec pd.
> 
> My watch date starts to change at 2230 is this normal? I find it quite frustrating and hard to believe it needs to start to wheel around 90mins before midnight


Normal!
Manual:
CAUTION
• Do not set the date between 10:00 p.m. and 1:00 a.m. If you do, the date
may not change properly / it may cause a malfunction.

https://www.seikowatches.com/support/ib/pdf/SEIKO_6R15_0405.pdf


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> So my sumo is a few days old and keeping good time +4sec pd.
> 
> My watch date starts to change at 2230 is this normal? I find it quite frustrating and hard to believe it needs to start to wheel around 90mins before midnight


That's normal for 6R15's.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

burns78 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > So my sumo is a few days old and keeping good time +4sec pd.
> ...


Thanks, I've not changed the date between those times but I cannot be sure what the previous owner did. I just couldn't believe it would start to wind round so soon before midnight I was expecting maybe 15mins or before but not well over an hour. I assume this is not an issue on the MM300 movement?


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Good looking NATO too. Is that a BluShark?



762x51 said:


> Toxic Admiralty today:
> 
> View attachment 12488007


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

targetpro said:


> Good looking NATO too. Is that a BluShark?


Plainly states what it is.....Toxic Admiralty.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Good looking NATO too. Is that a BluShark?


ToxicNatos Admiralty


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

A little Zimbe action today!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> Thanks, I've not changed the date between those times but I cannot be sure what the previous owner did. I just couldn't believe it would start to wind round so soon before midnight I was expecting maybe 15mins or before but not well over an hour. I assume this is not an issue on the MM300 movement?


Juat curious, what's the big deal?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Anyone see this new bezel by DLW? I was going to mod and do a Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert, then I changed my mind and decided to keep it stock. This is really making me reconsider.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks, I've not changed the date between those times but I cannot be sure what the previous owner did. I just couldn't believe it would start to wind round so soon before midnight I was expecting maybe 15mins or before but not well over an hour. I assume this is not an issue on the MM300 movement?
> ...


It just something I didn't expect from a watch that costs a bit of change anyway. Never had this on any eta 2824 which were half the price of the sumo and less. Ofcourse it's not a massive deal just like the bezel pip not being perfectly aligned at 12 o clock but it's still a gripe nonetheless that I have with the sumo


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Just ordered an SBDC031, comes with a Crafter Blue rubber strap can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

In a few days, someone should become very pleased! The blue Sumo is worth every penny, especially on a CrafterBlue. (have one on a black CrafterBlue myself.)



Bgsmith said:


> Just ordered an SBDC031, comes with a Crafter Blue rubber strap can't wait for it to get here.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I've noticed Tapatalk causes pictures to be out-of-focus. Had to reup this from a PC. Not good. :-(


----------



## Skeptical (Sep 14, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> It just something I didn't expect from a watch that costs a bit of change anyway. Never had this on any eta 2824 which were half the price of the sumo and less. Ofcourse it's not a massive deal just like the bezel pip not being perfectly aligned at 12 o clock but it's still a gripe nonetheless that I have with the sumo


It is the same with my SLA017. Not a big deal to me, but I kind of miss the Mido Multifort, a $600 watch that had day and date both change in a snap.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

targetpro said:


> In a few days, someone should become very pleased! The blue Sumo is worth every penny, especially on a CrafterBlue. (have one on a black CrafterBlue myself.)


I actually got the black one (SBDC031) with a black CrafterBlue strap, should be here tomorrow, I can't wait, I've wanted this watch for some time now but have been waiting on the right deal (although I have picked up 3 turtles while looking so I can't complain too much).


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> I've noticed Tapatalk causes pictures to be out-of-focus. Had to reup this from a PC. Not good.


How can you be so lucky! Are you selling one or both of those blumos ?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> How can you be so lucky! Are you selling one or both of those blumos ?


Actually neither. I bought them because I had the opportunity, and they're already becoming rare, at least NIB.
They're put away pending some future date (dunno, maybe 5 or 10 years?). Whenever that is I will either sell both or maybe keep one for myself (I have another Blumo I bought used for everyday wear as a "beater").


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > How can you be so lucky! Are you selling one or both of those blumos ?
> ...


Ok no problem. They are proving harder to get new in box your right but I couldn't see them going up significantly but if your in the position to buy both and hold onto them then go for it. I'll be here no doubt in 5 years and interested to see what they go for. My hunt continues for the first gen blumo. I have the newer sumo but I prefer the Arabic 'automatic'


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Good morning!


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


show how it shines,
glass also changed?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


Wow that looks great! I have considered going with this bezel but think I will try the new bezel by DLW. I love the look of the Crafter Blue but it was (unfortunately) not comfortable on my wrist.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

burns78 said:


> show how it shines,
> glass also changed?


Yes, it's a Yobokies sapphire made for his ceramic insert, it is higher than the original glass.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Wow that looks great! I have considered going with this bezel but think I will try the new bezel by DLW. I love the look of the Crafter Blue but it was (unfortunately) not comfortable on my wrist.


thank you! |>


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dEUS77 said:


> burns78 said:
> 
> 
> > show how it shines,
> ...


Is the bezel a Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert? Can you post a side shot showing the profile of that sapphire?


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

My black Sumo on a Strapcode Endmill. Love this thing😀


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

dEUS77 said:


> Good morning!


Looks beautiful. I keep searching every avenue in the hope one pops its head up but I can only seem to see the 033 for sale


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

New to me Sumo is here, this watch is beautiful and in mint condition, like I said it came with a Crafter Blue rubber strap, will need to throw that on at some point to see how I like it.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

A little OD green today:


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Put the crafter blue strap that came with my watch on today, love it.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Something about the Crafter Blues on Sumos. I think it's that based on how they attach, they highlight the Sumo's gorgeous and carefully detailed lugs.



Bgsmith said:


> Put the crafter blue strap that came with my watch on today, love it.


----------



## joeytjchen (Jul 25, 2015)

I have to agree! 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ You're absolutely right. A month ago I got my first Sumo (actually a Blumo, ha) brand new for USD360 from a gray dealer in Hong Kong. They also had Crafter Blue straps for sale and their price was USD65. I just couldn't pull the trigger as it didn't make sense to me.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

The Crafter Blue straps do indeed look fantastic.....I just wish they made one for those of us with large wrists.


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Loving the Blumo on my first trip ever to AK


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Blumo while waiting for a Blamo 









Sent from my G3116 using Tapatalk


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> Is the bezel a Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert? Can you post a side shot showing the profile of that sapphire?


Yes it is.

Sure!


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo and Mike


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

To all you sumo owners who have upgraded the bezel and sapphire, which in your experience is the best sapphire and bezel combination to buy?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dEUS77 said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> Sure!


What sapphire is this? Haven't seen one with that profile before. It sticks up a bit but it's flat, not domed.


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> What sapphire is this? Haven't seen one with that profile before. It sticks up a bit but it's flat, not domed.


Yobokies sapphire, made specifically for his ceramic insert bezel.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

dEUS77 said:


> Yobokies sapphire, made specifically for his ceramic insert bezel.


So this is what it looks like without his Ceramic Bezel? Because you are running the LCBI right?


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

biscuit141 said:


> So this is what it looks like without his Ceramic Bezel? Because you are running the LCBI right?


Yep!


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My new blumo arrived this morning in the post and I'm very impressed by the quality and colour of the crafter blue. 

My next dilemma is which one to modify with the bezel and crystal ?


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

The black one


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

bbselement said:


> The black one


You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?


Which bezel are you going with?


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> To all you sumo owners who have upgraded the bezel and sapphire, which in your experience is the best sapphire and bezel combination to buy?


best sapphire is crystaltimes definitely in my humble opinion


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?


I do think you should mod the black Sumo. There's just something about the black dial, I think it would be a cleaner and more integrated look overall versus the blue. I have the MM300 clasp and it works well, although over time it's turned out to be a little too thick for me. I've ended up making do with the standard clasp which is thin and pretty flush to the bottom of your wrist. The MM300 clasp works great and if the thickness doesn't bother you that's the way to go for sure. IMHO


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?
> ...


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

bbselement said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?
> ...


Have you any pictures? Which bezel and crystal have you got? If you could show a picture of your clasp, I'm assuming the MM300 clasp is a perfect fit and straight swap for the sumo clasp onto the sumo bracelet?


----------



## bbselement (Nov 14, 2010)

Tricky73 said:


> Have you any pictures? If you could show a picture of your clasp, I'm assuming the MM300 clasp is a perfect fit and straight swap for the sumo clasp onto the sumo bracelet?


It's a direct fit


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

Just received my sumo a week ago. I generally love it so far but I noticed a few things that slightly bother me. The hand allignment on my model is a little off. When the minute hand is at 12', the hour hand hasn't reached the hour marker yet. When it's like 4 minutes later, thats when the hour hand is dead on the hour marker. That's especially annoying at 12' and 6 o'clock.
also, my chapter ring is misaligned (ofc, like with every single seiko I bought, including the turtle, the skx and even the MM300. All of them had a misaligned hour hand too). 
Lastly, the crown. The action is fine but when unscrewed and I wobble the crown around (still could live with the wobble) it makes a sticky kind of noise, like there's way too much oil on the crown stem causing it to stick to an internal o ring or sth. Really annoying and you can even hear it when just setting the time.

Other than that, I absolutely love the sumo. Most comfortable watch I ever wore. And lovely design too. The aforementioned things are rather off putting however.

Whay do you think? Should I learn to live with these rather typical seiko issues? Or get it fixed? Or even sell it and try my luck with a new one?








Here you can see the misaligned hour hand. The chapter ring at 6 o'clock is where the 30 minute mark of the bezel on this pictures is, so a little off to the right.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Very typical Seiko faults. If you can't live with that and appreciate your watch regardless, I'm afraid Seiko is not for you. And if those small issues don't bother you: congratulations, you have a great watch that didn't cost you an arm and a leg


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Three001 said:


> Just received my sumo a week ago. I generally love it so far but I noticed a few things that slightly bother me. The hand allignment on my model is a little off. When the minute hand is at 12', the hour hand hasn't reached the hour marker yet. When it's like 4 minutes later, thats when the hour hand is dead on the hour marker. That's especially annoying at 12' and 6 o'clock.
> also, my chapter ring is misaligned (ofc, like with every single seiko I bought, including the turtle, the skx and even the MM300. All of them had a misaligned hour hand too).
> Lastly, the crown. The action is fine but when unscrewed and I wobble the crown around (still could live with the wobble) it makes a sticky kind of noise, like there's way too much oil on the crown stem causing it to stick to an internal o ring or sth. Really annoying and you can even hear it when just setting the time.
> 
> ...


Alas, very typical faults that never cease to amaze. If you bought the watch new and have the proper paperwork you can have it replaced or fixed under warranty by the appropriate Seiko service center.


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

I already figured it’s rather typical for seiko since basically every single seiko I owned had these issues. Interestingly enough most sumos on here seem to be better QC wise. But maybe I’m wrong. Anyhow, I’m going to try to live with it. When it’s time for a service, I’ll get it done properly. If it bothers me too much, I’ll try sending it to my seiko repair center and see what they can do about it. 

The Sumo is really interesting. At first, when it arrived I wasn’t as impressed as I thought I would be. I didn’t fall in love with it straight away, like with basically every other watch i’ve owned before. But now over time I appreciate it more and more despite its small issues.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

I don’t understand why there’s a huge push to replace the bezel and crystal. I think Seiko did a great job as it is with these watches.

In fact, I think the OEM bracelet is pretty good, and I’ve owned a Strapcode oyster which I didn’t find much of an improvement.


----------



## ANev (Jun 16, 2013)

Always been curious about the more refined diver from Seiko. It's really an step above the more humble SKX. Really pleased with it!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

This is how mine was . . . bought it used so just had a local dealer adjust it. Was about 2-3 minutes off.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Blumo in the gym today


----------



## dEUS77 (Nov 10, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> You think I should put the ceramic bezel and sapphire crystal from yobokies onto the black sumo? Is the MM300 clasp a worthwhile addition?


Ceramic bezel by Yobokies.. are you sure?

lcbi bezel


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

All very good points. And we all wish Seiko's QC was better. However, at the price point Seiko shoots for, their overall value is excellent. Having said that, I would return it and get another. If you can't exchange it, the chapter ring and hand alignment are easily fixed by a watch-smith. Also, in my experience, when you buy the pricier limited edition versions, QC seems quite a bit better. I'm not sure why this is the case, but it seems to be so.

If you like the black Sumo, but want a more refined watch, check out the Sumo 50th anniversary limited edition. SBDC027.



Three001 said:


> Just received my sumo a week ago. I generally love it so far but I noticed a few things that slightly bother me. The hand allignment on my model is a little off. When the minute hand is at 12', the hour hand hasn't reached the hour marker yet. When it's like 4 minutes later, thats when the hour hand is dead on the hour marker. That's especially annoying at 12' and 6 o'clock.
> also, my chapter ring is misaligned (ofc, like with every single seiko I bought, including the turtle, the skx and even the MM300. All of them had a misaligned hour hand too).
> Lastly, the crown. The action is fine but when unscrewed and I wobble the crown around (still could live with the wobble) it makes a sticky kind of noise, like there's way too much oil on the crown stem causing it to stick to an internal o ring or sth. Really annoying and you can even hear it when just setting the time.
> 
> ...


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Normally I've had massive alignment issues with Seiko. Surprisingly I just finally started buying Seikos again and both my new SKX007 and Samurai are dead on perfect.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Also, in my experience, when you buy the pricier limited edition versions, QC seems quite a bit better. I'm not sure why this is the case, but it seems to be so.


Think so? Then read this: forums.watchuseek.com/f21/official-shogun-thread-703783-152.html#post44030081


----------



## jmerino7 (Jan 11, 2011)

I just replaced the Hardlex crystal on my Blumo with a flat sapphire one with inner AR.









Much improved in my opinion.









Thanks.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

_LOL! Very true indeed!_ Although I did say "better". By no means perfect.


Time Seller said:


> Think so? Then read this: forums.watchuseek.com/f21/official-shogun-thread-703783-152.html#post44030081


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> I don't understand why there's a huge push to replace the bezel and crystal. I think Seiko did a great job as it is with these watches.
> 
> In fact, I think the OEM bracelet is pretty good, and I've owned a Strapcode oyster which I didn't find much of an improvement.


Another member on the forum said it best.. (paraphrasing).. The original bracelet accents the wonderful curves of the lugs and case of the sumo. The aftermarket bracelets tend to fill up the negative space between the bracelet and the case...

I love the sumo because of the curves.. and as the other forum member said, it's kind of like a wonderfully curvy woman... but wearing a trench coat and not being able to appreciate her curves.

After reading his observations... I think they made sense and I kind of see where the designing engineers at seiko were coming from. Just my opinion.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

targetpro said:


> If you like the black Sumo, but want a more refined watch, check out the Sumo 50th anniversary limited edition. SBDC027.


You nailed it here! That's the watch I want the most right now. It has the 62MAS heritage in its design with a much more attractive size (to me.) Unfortunately I found one for around $1300 and that's pretty steep. Maybe during Christmas time I can take the jump.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

You and me both. I just can't afford the one that's up on da' Bay right now.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

jmerino7 said:


> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12544643&d=1506709568"]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good which crystal is it?


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great weekend everyone. Cheers!










Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Running that same combo on my Sumo PADI and couldn't be more pleased. The pic from strapcode website says it all:











lethaltoes said:


> Have a great weekend everyone. Cheers!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbit3001 (Aug 22, 2015)

I was wondering what kind of spring bars you guys use on your sumo to fit it on straps that don’t take the fat bar. I ordered the toxic slim fat bars in 20mm but they don’t fit the sumo at all.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

I really need to pick up one of those PADI versions one of these days. Soooo nice.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Wednesday wrist shots


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

ShoppingInJapan still has some Sumo PADIs left. Plus, I just noticed they have their prices switched on their SRP777 K1 and J1 models.

Oh, and I need to pick up one of those BluSharks. You can really tell the quality of those straps from just a quick look. Nice pic.



762x51 said:


> I really need to pick up one of those PADI versions one of these days. Soooo nice.


----------



## lxnastynotch93 (Dec 13, 2015)

762x51 said:


> I really need to pick up one of those PADI versions one of these days. Soooo nice.
> 
> View attachment 12555985


They're nice but for less money you can snag a Shogun. Or for a few bucks more the you can have an Aquis or Divers Sixty Five. Not worth the money IMO.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

lxnastynotch93 said:


> They're nice but for less money you can snag a Shogun. Or for a few bucks more the you can have an Aquis or Divers Sixty Five. Not worth the money IMO.


Similar tastes......all of those are on my list, Lol. Agreed though, hard to pull the trigger at $900+ for essentially a Blumo with a PADI dial. But man are they pretty.


----------



## Fatvette (Jan 28, 2017)

Love my black Sumo!!


----------



## Criv911 (Aug 19, 2017)

My new Sumo!


----------



## Criv911 (Aug 19, 2017)

Sorry apparently I can’t attach any pictures until I submit more posts. Anyone know how many are enough?


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Weird. Try clicking the little alert triangle in the bottom left of your message window to alert the issue to the mods attention. I don't recall that bug happening to me.


----------



## Aleskb (Jun 4, 2017)

Hello everyone!

I've finally decided to post a full review of my Blumo, after 10 months of love and use. Many pictures in it, please don't hesitate to comment for improvements! It can be read here: http://smalltoysforgrownmen.wordpress.com/2017/10/08/yet-another-seiko-sbdc003-sbdc-033-review/


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

My 4th Sumo "attempt" at ownership arrived this past Saturday. It is my second Blumo having owned the earlier version in 2014 and two black dial ones (all flipped previously). The OEM bracelet was sized by my jeweler and the safety clasp would open with the least bit of pressure on the bracelet and then this morning a bracelet pin came off and the bracelet and fell off my wrist. Luckily I was in bed so no damage to the watch head. Slapped it on a generic rubber strap and there it will likely stay as the bracelet was heavy as well as wonky.

This is a placeholder watch that was purchased on PayPal credit line 6 months same as cash. A very nice forced savings of sorts. I am hoping to wear it as my sole watch as I save for a similar zero percent finance of a GADA watch from the Ball Watch Co. My eyes are on the soon to be released Ball Engineer II "Endurance" Classic 40mm and I may just keep the Blumo as a beater to compliment the Ball.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> My 4th Sumo "attempt" at ownership arrived this past Saturday. It is my second Blumo having owned the earlier version in 2014 and two black dial ones (all flipped previously). The OEM bracelet was sized by my jeweler and the safety clasp would open with the least bit of pressure on the bracelet and then this morning a bracelet pin came off and the bracelet and fell off my wrist. Luckily I was in bed so no damage to the watch head. Slapped it on a generic rubber strap and there it will likely stay as the bracelet was heavy as well as wonky.
> 
> This is a placeholder watch that was purchased on PayPal credit line 6 months same as cash. A very nice forced savings of sorts. I am hoping to wear it as my sole watch as I save for a similar zero percent finance of a GADA watch from the Ball Watch Co. My eyes are on the soon to be released Ball Engineer II "Endurance" Classic 40mm and I may just keep the Blumo as a beater to compliment the Ball.


If your bracelet fell off then your "jeweler" didn't know what he was doing. I've easily sized everyone of my Seiko pin and collar bracelets and never had one fail. A $10 watch kit from the bay has more than paid for itself for DYI jobs like these.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> The OEM bracelet was sized by my jeweler and the safety clasp would open with the least bit of pressure on the bracelet and then this morning a bracelet pin came off and the bracelet and fell off my wrist. Luckily I was in bed so no damage to the watch head.


Sounds to me like your jeweller is at fault, maybe he's not into Seiko's pin and collar system. Never had any problems with the stock bracelet. Maybe the clasp mechanism is defective... should hold fine.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> If your bracelet fell off then your "jeweler" didn't know what he was doing. I've easily sized everyone of my Seiko pin and collar bracelets and never had one fail. A $10 watch kit from the bay has more than paid for itself for DYI jobs like these.





Time Seller said:


> Sounds to me like your jeweller is at fault, maybe he's not into Seiko's pin and collar system. Never had any problems with the stock bracelet. Maybe the clasp mechanism is defective... should hold fine.


I suspect you are both correct. I will likely return to him and get it sorted. I do like the lighter feeling on the wrist on the generic rubber dive strap for the time being.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

My gym watch, the crafter blue is a great strap.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

As much as I love these pair I'm considering flipping both and buying the SBDX017 as my one and only GADA watch. It's a decision that I find is giving me some sleepless nights this past week and I decide for and against


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> As much as I love these pair I'm considering flipping both and buying the SBDX017 as my one and only GADA watch. It's a decision that I find is giving me some sleepless nights this past week and I decide for and against


These are nice watches, but can always be bought again. I have a Blumo, but it's not in the same league as my MM300, which could easily be my only watch as well. Don't think you'd regret it. You could always finish half that bottle and sleep on it though.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Tricky73 said:
> 
> 
> > As much as I love these pair I'm considering flipping both and buying the SBDX017 as my one and only GADA watch. It's a decision that I find is giving me some sleepless nights this past week and I decide for and against
> ...


Ha, I think if I were to finish half the bottle I would purchase the MM300 on my credit card and keep my Sumos.


----------



## Crunchnolo (Jul 25, 2016)

Tricky73 said:


> Ha, I think if I were to finish half the bottle I would purchase the MM300 on my credit card and keep my Sumos.


Ha. If you're losing sleep now, just wait until you receive your credit card bill.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> Ha, I think if I were to finish half the bottle I would purchase the MM300 on my credit card and keep my Sumos.


Many of my watch purchases have happened in this manner, thank god they weren't anything crazy (a couple turtles and orients).


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


targetpro said:


> Running that same combo on my Sumo PADI and couldn't be more pleased. The pic from strapcode website says it all:
> 
> View attachment 12547479


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Silverback of Sumo's


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BluMonday!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Silverback of Sumo's
> 
> View attachment 12580717


Looks a little like the BIG brute brother of the White Knight... :-d


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I got the OEM bracelet properly "repaired" (hopefully) and now my SBDC033 is back on metal and off the generic but very comfortable black rubber strap. Over the weekend I purchased an OEM MM300 rubber strap to change things up when I decide. My previous SBDC031 came with the MM300 and I liked the look of it so I sprung for one off eBay. I have owned the Crafter Blue in the past but I am not ready to grab one for the 033 because frankly I am saving up for a next watch and every little bit counts.


----------



## Jidomaki (Aug 28, 2017)

Got rid of my Blumo and got this over the weekend. Probably going to get MM300 straps.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love that simple dial.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

why did I have to start looking at Sumo's... add it to the list


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Bluesday.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Love that simple dial.


Yeah, but in blue. b-) :-d


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Looks a little like the BIG brute brother of the White Knight... :-d


Excuse my ignorance. I did not get the reference.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

PRADEEPRAAVI said:


> Excuse my ignorance. I did not get the reference.


No ignorance at all. This should explain it:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@@@[email protected]@@@@-4551679-3.html#post44307831

https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/@@@@@[email protected]@@@@-4551679-3.html#post44309443


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Bluesday.


59Yukon, I believe that's a Toxic Nato, but what color? I love it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> 59Yukon, I believe that's a Toxic Nato, but what color? I love it.


You are correct and it's the newer Khaki. It's a little lighter color than the first ones.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

The MM300 OEM Rubber Strap arrived today and is currently on the SBDC033. Makes the watch much lighter and frankly more comfortable (IMO) than the OEM Steel bracelet. I originally re-bought the Sumo as a placeholder to wear while I saved and researched a new watch that could GADA. Turns out I am really loving the Sumo so very much I am slowing my search for its replacement. I might even keep it after I find the GADA watch. In many regards the Sumo may be a "Go Anywhere Do Anything" watch in its own right!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

The mighty Sumo has everything to be your "GADA." I find it very similar in versatility with the Rolex Sub, only more masculine looking because of its size.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Last 2 days.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> The mighty Sumo has everything to be your "GADA." I find it very similar in versatility with the Rolex Sub, only more masculine looking because of its size.


Agree! The accuracy of the watch is really great. This one is particular has been no more than 4-6 seconds a day since I received it. Like I said earlier it has really has slowed down further search for a watch to replace it or add as a second. I really enjoy being a one watch guy. At one time I had both a Blue and Black Sumo, a SKX007 and an Orange Monster at the same time and it was no more satisfying than enjoying this solitary Sumo. Too many watches give me anxiety actually and I know I am in the minority there. As one can see from my signature below I have burned through 30+ watches since October of 2014. Time for some stability.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Recently I've started wearing the same watch for 3-5 days at a time rather than a different one everyday. MM300 last week, and Blumo this week. Been thinking of selling some off. One less decision to make in the morning. I'm finding I enjoy the watch more this way, and especially when it's this accurate.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I agree with you guys, I have often thought about selling off a number of watches and buying the MM300 as my main Seiko diver with maybe 2 or 3 other watches in the collection. Problem is, I don’t feel ready to let some go, sentimental attachment and what not. For 10 years my main watches were a SKX007, Gen 1 Orange Monster and a Gen 1 White Samurai. I mostly wore the SKX during the week, rotated in the OM and Samurai. An initial quest for a new GADA watch lead me to flip about 15-20 watches since January 2017 and has currently left me with 8 or 9 watches. Most don’t get enough wrist time and having them sit there gives me anxiety in a way, but if I sell my Orange Monster it would be difficult to find another given their rarity and higher prices. The Black Sumo is my current favorite.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Recently I've started wearing the same watch for 3-5 days at a time rather than a different one everyday. MM300 last week, and Blumo this week. Been thinking of selling some off. One less decision to make in the morning. I'm finding I enjoy the watch more this way, and especially when it's this accurate.


Yep, OCD! :-d


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Yep, OCD! :-d


Maybe a little, but at least I know how accurate it is.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Recently I've started wearing the same watch for 3-5 days at a time rather than a different one everyday. MM300 last week, and Blumo this week. Been thinking of selling some off. One less decision to make in the morning. I'm finding I enjoy the watch more this way, and especially when it's this accurate.


My black sumo is going for sale and I?m using the cash to fund the Mm300 whilst keeping my Blumo. I feel this duo is all I need right now


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Nice choice Tricky. Will the MM be down the road a. But or will you buy once you sell the Sumo?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Added to my rubber strap "collection" for the SBDC033 with a less than half the MSRP Crafter Blue strap off the bay. Bargain and from what I remember from my previous Sumo, a comfortable strap that ticks all the boxes.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I really must pick up another Sumo. I am down to one analog watch., a quartz Vitorinox Maverick, and can’t help but think what’s life without a Seiko in the house?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rob, the Black Sumo I bought from you in early March was sold by me stupidly shortly after having it less than a month maybe as I thought I would go all austere and almost watchless except for a vintage Seiko quartz. That only lasted about 6 months and I rebought the Blue Sumo for the second time and is my daily wear. I intended it to be a bit of a placeholder while I saved up for another watc but I am enjoying it very much on the OEM bracelet as well as an acquired MM300 strap and just bought a Crafter Blue and an orange rubber Bonetto Cinturini strap to have fun changing the look around.

As you know the Sumo punches well above it's weight class. Then again I remember that maybe 18 months to 2 years ago you really liked the Marinemaster no? I might even attempt one of those in the future myself but for now I just love the Sumo and it only took 4 times to hopefully stick. If I did get a MM300 the Sumo would probably go away but if I get a day date Ball like I have thought about, I would keep the Sumo as a frequent wear beater. Whatever you decide good luck to you brother.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> Rob, the Black Sumo I bought from you in early March was sold by me stupidly shortly after having it less than a month maybe as I thought I would go all austere and almost watchless except for a vintage Seiko quartz. That only lasted about 6 months and I rebought the Blue Sumo for the second time and is my daily wear. I intended it to be a bit of a placeholder while I saved up for another watc but I am enjoying it very much on the OEM bracelet as well as an acquired MM300 strap and just bought a Crafter Blue and an orange rubber Bonetto Cinturini strap to have fun changing the look around.
> 
> As you know the Sumo punches well above it's weight class. Then again I remember that maybe 18 months to 2 years ago you really liked the Marinemaster no? I might even attempt one of those in the future myself but for now I just love the Sumo and it only took 4 times to hopefully stick. If I did get a MM300 the Sumo would probably go away but if I get a day date Ball like I have thought about, I would keep the Sumo as a frequent wear beater. Whatever you decide good luck to you brother.


My friend, been there...done that. If I had stopped with my first Sumo or MarineMaster I would be happy and would have more dollars in my bank account. I have STUPIDLY sold off too many watches, sometimes for stupid reasons, to count. I don't have enough fingers and toes to count them all. I have forced myself to do a reset and live with one watch for a bit. Exit the buy and flip cycle, if you will. I am looking for a Sumo, without the Prospex X, and may live with that until I can afford another MarineMaster...maybe not. Maybe, just maybe - like you - I will be content with a Sumo. It is a hell of a watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep Rob....find that SUMO and keep it!


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

what is your favorite sumo??


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

Does anyone else have the issue of the crown digging into their hand when they wear their sumo? I have the watch fitted quite snug on my wrist, so it's not the fact that it's falling down to my hand and jabbing it.

My Turtle's crown never bothers me at all, just the Sumo...


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

chuynh1109 said:


> Does anyone else have the issue of the crown digging into their hand when they wear their sumo? I have the watch fitted quite snug on my wrist, so it's not the fact that it's falling down to my hand and jabbing it.
> 
> My Turtle's crown never bothers me at all, just the Sumo...


I find watches MUCH more comfortable if worn above the radiocarpal joint.


----------



## chuynh1109 (Apr 6, 2017)

DonJ53 said:


> I find watches MUCH more comfortable if worn above the radiocarpal joint.


Yeah, I'm wearing above. But somehow my chubby hands still get jabbed haha

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

champ13 said:


> what is your favorite sumo??
> 
> View attachment 12612625


1) Silver
2) Black&Green
3) Green
4) Black&Purple


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

After two days on the OEM bracelet and one day on the MM300 rubber strap, this morning I changed to a Crafter Blue rubber strap. I enjoy this watch on all 3 of these and I ordered the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap for good measure too! I have a few other straps that include generic rubber and leather but I need to acquire some NATO ones to further add to the change up possibilities. Having only one watch it helps to give it different personalities!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A day again on the MM300 strap then back on OEM bracelet.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I love both my Sumos either on the Oem bracelet or crafter blue however I?m forced to put both up for sale this week to fund the MM 300


----------



## Tarpon65 (Apr 17, 2017)

Champ13, I like the Silver/White faced one the best.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> I love both my Sumos either on the Oem bracelet or crafter blue however I?m forced to put both up for sale this week to fund the MM 300


I have toyed with a similar plan but believe I will stick to my Sumo instead. I will look forward to hearing your impressions of the MM300 however.


----------



## DonJ53 (Mar 1, 2017)

IMHO, even though they have now left my building, I can honestly say the SUMO is a much more comfortable and wearable watch than the MM300. It's very close to the 6309/SRP models.


----------



## asrael (Aug 9, 2011)

And the Sumo is obviously the more versatile and classy looking of the two, with its sexy curves and finely polished facets.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

DonJ53 said:


> IMHO, even though they have now left my building, I can honestly say the SUMO is a much more comfortable and wearable watch than the MM300. It's very close to the 6309/SRP models.


Agreed. If one can't have both, Sumo is the more sensible choice for an everyday watch.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

With a new batch of Ahi Tuna


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I have been really dedicating my sole watch use to my blue dial Sumo so I went ahead and ordered a Strapcode bracelet to give it a completely different look to the OEM Oyster bracelet which I really enjoy. I purchased a 20mm ANGUS Jubilee 316L Stainless Steel with Submariner Clasp just this evening. I have enjoyed a "rotation"of sorts with one singular watch by utilizing the OEM Oyster, a MM300 rubber strap, a Crafter Blue (black) rubber strap, an expected tomorrow Uncle Seiko Tropic strap, and now the ANGUS Jubilee will give it a completely different (maybe) dressier look. I also have a few other 20mm generic rubber dive, 20mm MILTAT Zizz Canvas, Spanish Leather Zulu, and 20mm distressed Chilean Leather strap that don't get much wrist time but they are there for now. I still want to find a couple choice NATO straps perhaps. SUPER excited about the ANGUS Jubilee though! Awaiting my Tampa Bay Lightning VS NY Rangers puck drop Sumo on OEM Oyster.


----------



## pochitoski (May 11, 2013)

I already own a Samurai, Turtle and an SKX. So probably the Sumo is next. Love the blue one


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Just arrived today,Uncle Seiko "Tropic" strap. "Vintagey" classic strap that tapers. The buckle is cool but fits a bit strange on my wrist. Overall feels very comfortable...just need to find out how tight I want to wear it. I also ordered the "Waffle" strap last night from U.S. so we will see that when it arrives!


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Please up some more pics of this strap. Looks interesting.



Heljestrand said:


> Just arrived today,Uncle Seiko "Tropic" strap. "Vintagey" classic strap that tapers. The buckle is cool but fits a bit strange on my wrist. Overall feels very comfortable...just need to find out how tight I want to wear it. I also ordered the "Waffle" strap last night from U.S. so we will see that when it arrives!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

targetpro said:


> Please up some more pics of this strap. Looks interesting.


Here are a few more angles of the Uncle Seiko Tropic strap. Yes, as is with everything but the Crafter Blue or fitted solid end link bracelets, the GAP...but I don't mind it because it gives the watch a bit more of a vintage look. All and all a good strap perhaps to add to give the watch another distinct look.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sumo Standard Time (I don't feel like I got an extra hour sleep)


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

What a great strap! Definitely brings back memories of Seiko straps from the 60s and 70s. Great combo on the Sumo. I like straps that sort of show off the lugs of the Sumo because they're just that well sculpted. They deserve a little showing off.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I?ve just put these pair up for sale to fund the MM300 but I can see myself in the future acquiring the Blumo again one day!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Tricky73 said:


> I?ve just put these pair up for sale to fund the MM300 but I can see myself in the future acquiring the Blumo again one day!


As long as you don't mind the "X" it shouldn't be a problem. ;-)


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

11/7/17 Sumo on generic black rubber diver strap


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

OD neutered Orca today. My favorite combo.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On the Crafter Blue this morning BUT a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet is due to arrive this afternoon! That will bring me up to 12 strap, bracelet, and NATO combinations for the blue dial Sumo. Changing out the straps certainly keeps the watch fresh and my desire to buy lower mid tier additional watches at bay.
I now have the OEM bracelet, Angus Jubilee, MM300 rubber, Uncle Seiko Tropic, Uncle Seiko Waffle, Generic black rubber, Crafter Blue (black), Spanish leather ZULU, distressed Chilean leather strap, Miltat "Zizz" Canvas strap, Rubber "Porthole" Blue racing strap, and a soon to arrive Seiko Nylon Blue striped NATO. Wearing the watch daily and enjoying it's many personalities is keeping the watch fresh and singing to me.


----------



## 50missioncap (Jul 7, 2012)

Can’t decide between the black or blue. Trimming my collection to two watches - one dress diver and my Garmin 235. Any advice?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

50missioncap said:


> Can't decide between the black or blue. Trimming my collection to two watches - one dress diver and my Garmin 235. Any advice?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk[/QUOTE
> 
> Speaking from the experience of owning both the Black and the Blue Twice each I can say that you can't go wrong either way. Perhaps Black would be more dressy and traditional vs the Blue? When I originally owned both the Black and Blue simultaneously back in 2014 I remember favoring the Black dial. I ended up selling both to fund a Longines Legend Diver. Repurchased a pre-owned Black dial in March and quickly sold it to consider exiting the watch game entirely....that lasted about 6 months and I repurchased the Blue dial about a month ago and it is my sole daily wear watch. They are not inherently dressy though, more sporty and the large bezel font is polarizing to many. I will say that this particular blue dial is very accurate +4/+6secs a day max. Go with your gut or buy both and decide on the wrist.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

50missioncap said:


> Can't decide between the black or blue. Trimming my collection to two watches - one dress diver and my Garmin 235. Any advice?
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black is a bit dressier and easier to pair with various other colors. The Blumo is beautiful, but black is much more versatile.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Angus Jubilee arrived from Strapcode and I must say that this is a real upgrade. Kind of blingy and dressier than the Oyster type. I would recommend them if an individual wanted something a little different.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

This Sumo has been a delightful watch and it was serving as a placeholder for an upcoming daily wear minimum 100m WR Day Date purchase. I have worn it on OEM bracelet, various rubber straps to include Uncle Seiko Tropic, Waffle, and Crafter Blue. I have enjoyed it on a Spanish leather Zulu, especially love it on a newly acquired Angus Jubilee! I have various number of rubber straps on the way to be delivered as well as some BluShark NATOs. Even though I was so very fortunate to find a nearly new Damasko that will arrive tomorrow, I plan on enjoying the SBDC033 for a *little while longer* because wearing it everyday for close to a month I have really appreciated it. The accuracy of the movement has been quite phenomenal as well and in my previous 3 Sumo tries I never realized what a strapmonster this simple diver is! I am always trying to become at least a one watch at a time guy though so it will boil down to how much I end up falling in love with the Damasko!


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

As I was wearing my Blumo today I could not help but take in the fact that the finishing of brushed vs polished surfaces is really amazing and that you really do not find this level of case working on any other brand watches. Other brands may have various angles but very rare do they display various angles along with different surface textures. It really is something to marvel at. I could only imagine if other luxury companies did such finishing on texture of metal, it would cost so much. If Seiko slapped GS on the dial and gave it a better bracelet out of the box, I would believe it to be a GS.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

I have to agree about the angles and polishing of the case the finish is simply brilliant when you consider the price point for these divers! 

My black Sbdc031 is gone, sold yesterday and packaged up ready to be posted. I had a change of heart once the black sumo sold at auction in that I?m going to keep my Blumo. I simply think it?s worth more than they go for second hand, more to me anyway in terms of the happiness it brings and the accuracy of the movement combined with how it looks on various straps. 

The Blumo is here to stay. Long live the Blumo


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Tricky, For sure anybody who is into Seiko must have at least one of their famous diver watches. My choice was to own the Blumo. I never quite understood though why so many people buy the Sumo (blue or black), sell them, buy them again and keep doing this. If a person sells once and buys again, it was meant to be. Also, I agree with you that unless you are simply trying to thin out your collection because you have too many watches, it does not seem like you will get the return in money worth what you pay. On grey market this watch goes for about $430-500. Maybe you could get $250 selling it and if a person hates the watch then I get it but if not, $250 or less is not worth nkt owning this master piece of art work.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Ditto. If you need the cash for something other than a watch then I guess you do what you have to, but selling this one to fund another watch doesn't make much sense. Value king.


----------



## Mr.Joseph (Nov 7, 2017)

No longer in love with my Sumo but here it is, still in my collection as of present and on a sailcloth strap.


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

I could have sold my sumo a while ago but I never went through with it. why? because I paid 350 for it in awesome condition. The value is just too great.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> I never quite understood though why so many people buy the Sumo (blue or black), sell them, buy them again and keep doing this.


GUILTY as charged. 4 times as a rebuy, twice with the black and twice with the blue.

Good on you Tricky for keeping the Blue dial Sumo. I believe it will potentially serve you better than the White dial Orient Saturation Diver upon reflection if that is indeed what this means by only offloading the Black dial variant. I too had thought briefly of the MM300 as the next step up but after viewing some Grand Seiko novelties in the metal and on the wrist plus some of the sumptuous photos of the SLA017 I feel the MM300 is not in the cards for me. I would much rather just keep the Sumo and enjoy it as I have for close to a month of constant wear.

I do have a Damasko arriving today and having more than one watch is not my aim, the Sumo SHOULD certainly still get some wrist time hopefully.


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Beautiful shot there Freqmgr!


Per the previous discussion, I just couldn't imagine selling any of my Sumos. Each one means so much to me. Each one has stories associated to it. I wear it and it reminds me of things that happened the last time it was on the wrist. There's something just so classic, kinda timeless, about the Sumo design. It's actually a pretty graceful design if you spend a little time with it. And mine are super comfortable on the wrist. Frankly, I'm just happy their price point is reasonable, which has allowed me to pick up a few different colour combos over the years. Parting with them? No. I'll be figuring out who to leave them to one day.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

This is what started me down the rabbit hole.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Aye! No wonder! Are those the original hands?



Alpineboy said:


> This is what started me down the rabbit hole.


----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

targetpro said:


> Aye! No wonder! Are those the original hands?


No, they are aftermarket Marine Master style hands.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

The Blumo is the only watch I own currently and it?s here to stay! Even when the MM300 arrives the Blumo will not be going unless I can get a deal on the orginal sbdc003 to replace it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Tricky73 said:


> The Blumo is the only watch I own currently and it?s here to stay! Even when the MM300 arrives the Blumo will not be going unless I can get a deal on the orginal sbdc003 to replace it


Funny you say that. My first Blumo was the 033, and I really had no issue with the "X". However, I jumped on a 2015 year 003 when it went up for sale anyway. Luckily it's currently my most accurate auto. I did notice that even though they look the same in pictures, and in certain light, I found the blue dial on the 033 to be more vivid. Hard to explain unless you hold them side by side, but there is a difference, which I didn't expect.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunny Florida late afternoon


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

High marks for BluShark NATO straps. I especially like the higher grade hardware they employ on their straps and I ended up ordering 3 of them in gray, orange, and mocha to pair with my SBDC033. These are a fun way of dressing down the Sumo even more and giving it that military tool watch vibe.I am no way connected with BluShark, just a delighted new customer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Toxic Blumo today.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> High marks for BluShark NATO straps. I especially like the higher grade hardware they employ on their straps and I ended up ordering 3 of them in gray, orange, and mocha to pair with my SBDC033. These are a fun way of dressing down the Sumo even more and giving it that military tool watch vibe.I am no way connected with BluShark, just a delighted new customer.
> View attachment 12662767
> View attachment 12662769
> View attachment 12662771


If you keep this up you might end up spending more on straps than you did on the watch! :-d


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Already have!


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Have a great Saturday guys.... my "work watch" on blue silicone.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

My son taking his morning nap holding onto my Sumo


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Incomparably blue!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Oh my! That is amazing. You see so little of the watch, yet everything is communicated. What a great picture.



BuyIndioOates said:


> My son taking his morning nap holding onto my Sumo


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Jeezus! Now why can't Seiko take pictures like that?!?! Right there, that blows away pretty much any shot I've seen Seiko advertise for their Sumos. They should just give up and hire you.



59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

targetpro said:


> Jeezus! Now why can't Seiko take pictures like that?!?! Right there, that blows away pretty much any shot I've seen Seiko advertise for their Sumos. They should just give up and hire you.


Thanks, but I just got lucky. Admittedly it is probably my favorite one I've taken of it. You know even a blind squirrel finds a nut as they say. 😊


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday on a newly acquired BluShark "Mocha" Orca NATO


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

I’ve buy and sold the Sumo twice. I’m looking for a third now. Sometimes it takes awhile to realise a keeper. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Yep. This is my 4th time owning and I agree it takes time. I think both the black and blue dials are uniquely beautiful but this time I chose blue. Good luck in your search they seem to come preloved around $350 to $400 depending on condition and extras like upgraded bracelets and extra straps.


MrLinde said:


> I?ve buy and sold the Sumo twice. I?m looking for a third now. Sometimes it takes awhile to realise a keeper.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A different strap, bracelet, or NATO can really keep things fresh when you have a limited collection.

I believe I am DONE buying straps and bracelets for the Sumo.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Mid-week MM300 strap time on the blue dial diver


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

have a nice day


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

champ13 said:


> View attachment 12676287
> 
> have a nice day


I really like this watch . . . but only with the cyclops removed. Ugh!


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Back from the shop at last. Dig that double dome


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

georgefl74 said:


> Back from the shop at last. Dig that double dome


Looks like a stadium - the action dome - nice


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Yup. Wasn't a fan of reflections but since all my other watches have flat sapphires I thought why not. It works with the Sumo. It's a fun, toolwatch so it suits it well.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Nicely done. The Sumo begs for a domed crystal. It's one of the few things I wish they'd done differently on it.



georgefl74 said:


> Back from the shop at last. Dig that double dome


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Nice picture great watch 


Heljestrand said:


> High marks for BluShark NATO straps. I especially like the higher grade hardware they employ on their straps and I ended up ordering 3 of them in gray, orange, and mocha to pair with my SBDC033. These are a fun way of dressing down the Sumo even more and giving it that military tool watch vibe.I am no way connected with BluShark, just a delighted new customer.
> View attachment 12662767
> View attachment 12662769
> View attachment 12662771


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Go practically anywhere do practically anything with a Sumo on an Angus Jubilee bracelet.

For Black Friday I bought my blue dial Sumo a 20mm Black Ballistic 5 Ring Nylon strap. Meanwhile my only other watch, the Damasko DA37 fared better with upcoming goodies to include a genuine alligator strap and albatross WR synthetic both Rios1931 as IWC replacement so no slouches, and a DLC Black deployant clasp plus 3 DLC Black pin buckles. The Sumo can't be jealous because it already had 16 varieties of straps and bracelets!

Enjoy the rest of the Holiday weekend fellas.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Bored senseless in a business meeting


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Cyclops on my sumo. While it seems most commenters don't like the cyclops on a sumo I am thinking about adding one to my sbdc031 - any thoughts on that prospect?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sunday on a comfy generic black dive strap


----------



## evident (Jul 25, 2012)

My crown doesn't screw down anymore but the threads don't look stripped. I really hope this is repairable.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


Heljestrand said:


> Sunday on a comfy generic black dive strap


----------



## usclassic (Oct 21, 2014)

Wrist shot this morning.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Oh my! Unbelievable! Amazing image. I love how the wood grain looks like waves. Perfect backdrop for the watch. This is really torturing me since of course, the one I'm missing is a black one, among my collection of Sumos.

Really want a SBDC027, but $$$ too rich for my blood.



Heljestrand said:


> Sunday on a comfy generic black dive strap


https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=12684875&stc=1&d=1511710998


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Outfitted on a Crafter Blue strap for the first time in a few weeks.... prepared for use as the work watch.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Heljestrand said:


> Outfitted on a Crafter Blue strap for the first time in a few weeks.... prepared for use as the work watch.
> View attachment 12691577


Doggone it, man! You keep posting those dang photos and I can't get that watch out of my head! I'd REALLY like one without the ProSpex symbol but I don't know if I can hold out until a pre-owned becomes available. Get thee behind me Satan!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

Can someone pls confirm if the crafter blue sumo straps will work for an 8" wrist comfortably? The website says that the strap is good for 250mm which is 9,8 inches depending on size of watch. The lug to lug on the sumo is pretty big for a watch so I'm assuming that the strap will work. I really want to get one and am very close to taking a gamble.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> Can someone pls confirm if the crafter blue sumo straps will work for an 8" wrist comfortably? The website says that the strap is good for 250mm which is 9,8 inches depending on size of watch. The lug to lug on the sumo is pretty big for a watch so I'm assuming that the strap will work. I really want to get one and am very close to taking a gamble.


I've got a 7" wrist and it's perfect for me, but there is only about an inch of tail left. If you could live with the keeper being right at the buckle it "may" work. I sold you a Blumo right?


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I think that with the two "affordables" SPB051 and 053 plus the announcement of the Turtle "Reduced", the Sumo will draw less and less interest. I still like mine and even though I re-bought it as a placeholder for a 100m WR Day Date daily wear candidate which was satisfied by the purchase of my Damasko I still enjoy wearing it as a work watch. Owning two watches isn't a bad thing I guess.


----------



## lethaltoes (Mar 5, 2013)

Have a great day everyone! Cheers!









Sent from my F8332 using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> I've got a 7" wrist and it's perfect for me, but there is only about an inch of tail left. If you could live with the keeper being right at the buckle it "may" work. I sold you a Blumo right?


I think you did! I almost sold it a few times now but every time I just can't commit. It is the one seiko I have left that hasn't hit the chopping block minus my mm300 and skx. Best value watch I own Imo. I actually am tempted to buy a black one.

sucks about the strap, but came up with this idea:










This was a 22mm mm300 rep strap from strapboutiqe that I hacked up to fit the end links. I think if done properly and patiently, it could look awesome.

In fact I want to get a 031, have it cerakoted or pvd'd black along with the end links and do this strap mod. sounds crazy to me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

TexasTaucher said:


> I think you did! I almost sold it a few times now but every time I just can't commit. It is the one seiko I have left that hasn't hit the chopping block minus my mm300 and skx. Best value watch I own Imo. I actually am tempted to buy a black one.
> 
> sucks about the strap, but came up with this idea:
> 
> ...


Might want to get one of these in 20mm for the same look. I've had one for a while I wore on another watch. Worth the $20 for sure.

http://www.dagazwatch.com/apps/webstore/products/show/4111628


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

It's a nasty rainy day today on my Friday after work.. So I'm not moving.


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

Pretty much playing Barbie with my sumo straps today.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Derkdiggler said:


> Pretty much playing Barbie with my sumo straps today.


Thats a nice one, can I ask where you got it from?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

762x51 said:


> Thats a nice one, can I ask where you got it from?


I ended up getting that one at cincystrapworks. Com

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Might want to get one of these in 20mm for the same look. I've had one for a while I wore on another watch. Worth the $20 for sure.Web Store - DAGAZ WATCH LTD.


Yukon, is the Dagaz strap super long?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> Yukon, is the Dagaz strap super long?


Same length as the OEM MM300 strap. Sorry I don't have the measurement, but there is plenty of tail left on the watches I've worn it on. My wrist is 7".


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Saturday December 2nd


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hirsch Liberty on Sumo


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Saturday December 2nd


Your picture makes me think that I would like to see a mod where the Sumo case it's a bit DLC'ed.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Great strap collection you have. Love the orange NATO on the Sumo. One of the benefits of the Sumo's gorgeous lugs is that they show very well with a variety of straps.



Heljestrand said:


> Hirsch Liberty on Sumo
> View attachment 12703623


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

Pepsi Blumo


----------



## RNR82 (Jun 1, 2016)




----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > Saturday December 2nd
> ...





targetpro said:


> Great strap collection you have. Love the orange NATO on the Sumo. One of the benefits of the Sumo's gorgeous lugs is that they show very well with a variety of straps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## adilbhatti (Oct 10, 2017)

Love that Sumo!!


----------



## wwarren (May 1, 2011)

DaveD said:


> Pepsi Blumo
> 
> View attachment 12704685
> 
> ...


PepSumo?


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)

It's a pepsi bezel insert mod (Yobokies) from several years ago and installed on a Blumo. It's not the Pepsi Sumo about to be released by Seiko.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Every time I put this on I fall in love all over again. Think it's time I snagged a blue one too









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

I agree. You should definitely pick up a blumo. And you should probably just get rid of that orange one too. You know, sell it for cheap online. To some person who's a watch enthusiast and will treat it very well. Some person who has a lot of respect for Sumos, and will really appreciate it. Contact info at left. 



Hale color said:


> Every time I put this on I fall in love all over again. Think it's time I snagged a blue one too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Just arrived tonight - Sumo Pepsi...love it.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Are they discontinuing the sumo since they have new models such as the 051 and 053? I ask because I noticed that prices seem to be going up for the sumo


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AAddict (Dec 29, 2012)

Finally found me an Orange Sumo, just arrived today. Very happy chappie. (Excuse the crappy picture quality, I was too excited to wait for decent light tomorrow)


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

I haven't heard anything along those lines yet. It's a strong selling line, so I think it's here to stay.



itsajobar said:


> Are they discontinuing the sumo since they have new models such as the 051 and 053? I ask because I noticed that prices seem to be going up for the sumo
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

PEPSI

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

targetpro said:


> I haven't heard anything along those lines yet. It's a strong selling line, so I think it's here to stay.


So was the monster...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

AAddict said:


> Finally found me an Orange Sumo, just arrived today. Very happy chappie. (Excuse the crappy picture quality, I was too excited to wait for decent light tomorrow)
> 
> View attachment 12732181


Excellent choice. This got me dreaming about an orange turtle even more.


----------



## R.Palace (Mar 11, 2011)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Ahh... What happened there?


R.Palace said:


>


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

tynan.nida said:


> PEPSI


That looks good!

Does anyone know if the pepsi bezels can be bought separately and where? I did not find them. Now, this is of course assuming the old Sumo case is identical, correct? I have an old 033 Sumo and I think this Pepsi bezel is just what I need.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

little_w said:


> That looks good!
> 
> Does anyone know if the pepsi bezels can be bought separately and where? I did not find them. Now, this is of course assuming the old Sumo case is identical, correct? I have an old 033 Sumo and I think this Pepsi bezel is just what I need.


Thanks! Mine came from yobookies, the only negative about it is that the lume pip is basically useless, glows for only a few minutes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

OK. I think he is out of stock now. Anyway, he only sells inserts. I thought it would be more convenient to have a whole new bezel and just swap them as needy. Having aid that, I have never done that on Sumo so no idea how difficult or easy that might be. Thanks.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

picked this one up yesterday

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

Wow. Love black green sumo


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SPB029J1.









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

For such a large watch, I'm always impressed with how well the Sumo fits the wrist.



itsajobar said:


> picked this one up yesterday
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## esg2145 (Feb 4, 2008)

My modified Sumo on a Super Oyster


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Love this watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Bought this just the other day and gave it to myself this morning









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

blumo SBDC003


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

How do you guys feel about the crafter blue strap? Is it bulky or does it wear close to the wrist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

itsajobar said:


> How do you guys feel about the crafter blue strap? Is it bulky or does it wear close to the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I found it a bit bulky for my taste alot of the time, although I still wear it frequently, lol. I think it would be more comfortable for me if the thickness thinned out more towards the end of the straps. But take what I just said with a grain of salt. Sometimes I get OCD with straps and bracelets. Especially since my wrist tend to swell and shrink several times throughout the day.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Excellent photo!

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Derkdiggler said:


> Excellent photo!
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks!!

Do you find that the metal keeper on the crafter blue strap moves around a lot?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Thanks!!
> 
> Do you find that the metal keeper on the crafter blue strap moves around a lot?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope, seems to stay put and behave for me.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

One strap that I find myself wearing more than others on the sumo is the Marine Master 300 strap. After baptized in a boiling cup of hot water to help get that "worn in" (oval) shape that wraps around your wrist, I find it stabilizes the sumo perfectly on MY wrist. I think the overall feel is a nice harmony of the smooth curves of the case and the angular, sharp, and aggressive contours of the strap... I think it just works.

The Mm300 strap seems to take up a little of the "gap" that the sumos's wonderfully large lugs has but at the same time, leaves enough space to showcase the watch.. much like the way a setting on a diamond ring displays the gem.









Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Derk, thanks for the pics, I have been thinking about picking up the Dagaz MM300 Strap, for $20 seems like a good deal. I had the Crafter Blue for a bit. I love the look but found the strap pinch the sides of my wrist. I think Derk May be right, if the strap was a little thinner it may conform a little better to ones wrist shape. My wrist is wide and flat so it pinched it on the sides which was uncomfortable.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Killer shot. Makes me wish Seiko came out with a maroon bezel version.



tynan.nida said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


59yukon01 said:


>


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

hey Yukon, does the BoR taper to 18 or stay 20mm? 

Looks great!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

champ13 said:


> nice shot


Thanks!


TexasTaucher said:


> hey Yukon, does the BoR taper to 18 or stay 20mm?
> 
> Looks great!


Thanks! Straight 20mm.


----------



## narmi47 (Jan 12, 2013)

Permission to join? (Blumo)


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> How do you guys feel about the crafter blue strap? Is it bulky or does it wear close to the wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Found it a bit stiff initially but after a few wears it softened up and sits pretty snug on my 7.5 inch wrist.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Been working through some strap options for my new to me Blumo and thus far this blue Pure Caoutchouc from Hersch is the favourite. Makes the watch feel a bit less tooly and is very comfortable on the wrist.

Also have an Angus Jubilee from Strapcode en route, so we'll see which will be my daily wear option for 2018!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Late to the Sumo party.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Which are the better crystals and bezel insert for the Sumo?
Are high dome crystals good or too reflective for the Sumo?


----------



## Derkdiggler (Jul 5, 2016)

chriscentro said:


> Which are the better crystals and bezel insert for the Sumo?
> Are high dome crystals good or too reflective for the Sumo?


I had a double domed blue AR from Crystal times in my blue sumo. I felt it took away from the overall color of the dial and I ended up going back to stock. The reflections were terrible. Which was puzzling to me because I have put crystal times ar crystals in some of my other watches and have had great results.

I think the blue AR was just too much with the blue dial and maybe the angle of the crystal specific to the sumo was maybe the reason for the reflections because like I said other crystal times sapphire crystals have worked very well for me before.

Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Chanced on a BNIB 003 Blumo, had to get it, rude not to 









Sent from my ASUS_Z012DB using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Derkdiggler said:


> I had a double domed blue AR from Crystal times in my blue sumo. I felt it took away from the overall color of the dial and I ended up going back to stock. The reflections were terrible. Which was puzzling to me because I have put crystal times ar crystals in some of my other watches and have had great results.
> 
> I think the blue AR was just too much with the blue dial and maybe the angle of the crystal specific to the sumo was maybe the reason for the reflections because like I said other crystal times sapphire crystals have worked very well for me before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


Thanks, in that case, I might just go for a slightly dome crystal then.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Alpineboy (Apr 29, 2016)

Derkdiggler said:


> I had a double domed blue AR from Crystal times in my blue sumo. I felt it took away from the overall color of the dial and I ended up going back to stock. The reflections were terrible. Which was puzzling to me because I have put crystal times ar crystals in some of my other watches and have had great results.
> 
> I think the blue AR was just too much with the blue dial and maybe the angle of the crystal specific to the sumo was maybe the reason for the reflections because like I said other crystal times sapphire crystals have worked very well for me before.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6P using Tapatalk


I had the exact same experience. Ended up putting the stock crystal back in my Sumo. The flat Crystal Times with AR in my SNZG15 looks great though.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Has anybody got a blue sumo with the aftermarket blue grey 1/2 bezel on it? And also a sumo with a flat sapphire from crystal times, I am debating these mods and need some pics to help me decide!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

59yukon01 said:


>


Where'd you get the BOR with fitted endlinks?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Acurry said:


> Where'd you get the BOR with fitted endlinks?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bought it from an individual, but it's from Yobokies.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Gagar1n (Jan 30, 2017)

Hello everybody!!!
I have a Seiko blumo and I purchased a endmill bracelet from Strapcode.
I want to change the clasp on the endmill with the Seiko Marinemaster...
It’s possible?
Thanks.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PRADEEPRAAVI (May 2, 2017)




----------



## timetellinnoob (Sep 23, 2010)

chriscentro said:


>


digging that high-tech piece of precision engineering.... oh, and the watch is cool, too. =)


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

I know I've said this a million times, but why can't Seiko take shots like that? This shot makes me want to buy a blumo more than any Seiko pic! </jealous> 



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I haven't posted in awhile on this thread because I have been wearing my other watch for a month or so on a daily basis. The Sumo was to be a placeholder watch that I purchased until I found a daily wearer and yet I just haven't been able to bring myself to sell it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> I haven't posted in awhile on this thread because I have been wearing my other watch for a month or so on a daily basis. The Sumo was to be a placeholder watch that I purchased until I found a daily wearer and yet I just haven't been able to bring myself to sell it.
> View attachment 12793215


And all the straps you got for the Sumo? Did you buy them all knowing it would be a placeholder? Just curious.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> And all the straps you got for the Sumo? Did you buy them all knowing it would be a placeholder? Just curious.


YEP! LOL...I'm crazy that way. Sumo is now on F29.

I am buying straps for my Damasko now!


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

After wearing the Blumo on a rubber Hersch for a few weeks I'm trying it on an Angus Jubilee from Strapcode. Loving the look and feel of the bracelet, although the SEL aren't fitted as snug with the lines of the lugs as you might expect. Still a solid option and IMO a big step up from the rattly stock bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

So I sent off my recent 001 acquisition to get a cerakote treatment in all black. 

oh no, not the first gen you might say. Well yes. I have my Blumo and I want an all black sumo so I was left with little choice plus it wasn't mint by any means. 

Its going to be a while before I get it back but Im excited to see what it will look like. got a few strap ideas for it. 

not too many pictures of coated ones minus the zimbe.


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

TexasTaucher said:


> So I sent off my recent 001 acquisition to get a cerakote treatment in all black.
> 
> oh no, not the first gen you might say. Well yes. I have my Blumo and I want an all black sumo so I was left with little choice plus it wasn't mint by any means.
> 
> ...


Sounds good! A black date wheel would also look nice

Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> YEP! LOL...I'm crazy that way. Sumo is now on F29.
> 
> I am buying straps for my Damasko now!


What does F29 mean?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## jhanna1701 (Jan 13, 2015)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> What does F29 mean?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


This forum is f21 (see the url). F29 is the "for sale" forum.

Jamie


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

jhanna1701 said:


> This forum is f21 (see the url). F29 is the "for sale" forum.
> 
> Jamie


Ah ok thank you. I didn't notice it because I access to the forum by Tapatalk. 

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Aha.
I thought he was talking about this: 2018 ICD-10-CM Diagnosis Code F29: Unspecified psychosis not due to a substance or known physiological condition
Might also fit the bill . . . . :-d


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Hey Sumo experts ... quick question ... what is involved in using a MM300 dial with the 6R15 in the Sumo?
Do the dial feet line up or do they have to go?

Best, Ross


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Blumo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Aha.
> I thought he was talking about this: 2018 ICD-10-CM Diagnosis Code F29: Unspecified psychosis not due to a substance or known physiological condition
> Might also fit the bill . . . . :-d


That is a little over the line don't you think?


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Miss my Sumo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrLinde (May 12, 2017)

Here's one more for you Sumoians. This thing used to be my running partner.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Heljestrand said:


> That is a little over the line don't you think?


Didn't mean it seriously, of course, hence the laughing smiley. I had to look up F29 too and that's what I found. Thought it pretty funny (we all talk about OCD around here, relative to Seikos) and didn't know how you meant it. :-d
Of course I didn't mean to offend.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Heljestrand said:
> 
> 
> > That is a little over the line don't you think?
> ...


You didn't. I did say earlier I was crazy! Sumo will be delivered to the new owner today!


----------



## little_w (Jan 21, 2009)

I beg your pardon! I am not an OCD. I am a CDO (well OK, that is OCD but it bothers me when it's not spelled alhabetically). ;-)


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

#SumoSunday










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Might get a new bracelet for the Sumo, Endmill or Hexad Oyster?


----------



## asrar.merchant (Aug 4, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Might get a new bracelet for the Sumo, Endmill or Hexad Oyster?


Hexed Oyster matches better in lines. That's what I feel.

Though I have both of them for my MM300.

Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

asrar.merchant said:


> Hexed Oyster matches better in lines. That's what I feel.
> 
> Though I have both of them for my MM300.
> 
> Follow me on my instagram: @thewatch.boutique


After looking at pics these are my thoughts as well, thats what I was looking for opinions on, what goes better with the lines of the watch, thanks.


----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice capture. ike it 


hanif.rayney said:


> Blumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Ordered a Strapcode Hexad Oyster for the Sumo last night with the button chamfer clasp, after having my turtles on Strapcode bracelets I am sick of the flimsy Seiko clasp.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

I'll take it.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

Just took liberty of my new Sumo and I have a few questions regarding fit and finish.

1. The pip on the bezel seems a little rough to the touch (slightly raised metal ring).

2. The clasp lock (with "Seiko" written on it) on the bracelet doesn't want to stay tight.

Otherwise, solid watch.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Did you get yours from an authorised dealer? I can't recall if #1 is an issue on any of my Sumos, but I know #2 isn't. Do you mean it's still loose even though it remains locked?



Tyler Armstrong said:


> Just took liberty of my new Sumo and I have a few questions regarding fit and finish.
> 
> 1. The pip on the bezel seems a little rough to the touch (slightly raised metal ring).
> 
> ...


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

My little addition, the Angus Jubilee from Strapcode plays pretty well on the Sumo. The stock bracelet was just too skinny and flat for my liking. This one is also just as skinny but much thicker which makes all the difference for me.





































Anyone have one with the LCBI PO style bezel and stock crystal? Would love to see some side shots on how that ceramic bezel fits.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Chriscentro: Any pics of that Iso strap on the Blumo? Curious about the lug gap and how it looks. 

Korgath: Does the Angus Jubilee taper from 20mm to 18mm? Looks great BTW


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Korgath: Does the Angus Jubilee taper from 20mm to 18mm? Looks great BTW


Thank you! Yup, it tapers down to 18mm at the buckle.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo Sunday. Happy Sunday everyone!


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

First time trying out a Crafter Blue. Initial impression is good. Navy's the color that fits the Blumo best, logically. Nice that it takes the original fatbars.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)




----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

WTH? That is a total pro shot if I ever saw one! Very nice.



chriscentro said:


>


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

Hexad Oyster is here, love it so far.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Is that from Strapcode?


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I took this out off the watch box - forgot how much I loved the Blumo


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

targetpro said:


> Is that from Strapcode?


Judging by the clasp I'd say yes.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

targetpro said:


> Is that from Strapcode?


Yup, with the chamfer clasp, much nicer than the diver clasp.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Bgsmith said:


> Yup, with the chamfer clasp, much nicer than the diver clasp.


The end-link line up perfectly to the case, I am liking that a WHOLE lot.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

***** Jones said:


> The end-link line up perfectly to the case, I am liking that a WHOLE lot.


Yup the Strapcode bracelets are great for the money, I have several, only have had one issue with one jubilee for my turtles, fits one but not the other 2, haven't messed around with it too much though, might just need to try different spring bars on the others.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I have the blue on and an orange on the way. I don't mind the stock strap on the blue but definitely want to get one for the orange. I was thinking a Yokobies BOR, snagged this pic from another thread, to me this is the best!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Yes it is.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## champ13 (Jul 31, 2017)

nice shot


chriscentro said:


>


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

OITNB


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Loving the Strapcode Hexad on the Sumo.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Sumosunday


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> Loving the Strapcode Hexad on the Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great, put the same bracelet on my Sumo last week and love it.


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Bgsmith said:


> Looks great, put the same bracelet on my Sumo last week and love it.


I saw your post.
You beat me to it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

After seeing all these pics of Sumo's with different bracelets in this thread, I think I need a BoR or Jubilee bracelet for this one


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

I'd like to share my journey with my Sumo.
When I first bought it, I knew about the big gap between the spring bar and the case. But I conviced myself that I could easily find a strap that could fix that.
I tried many straps with my Sumo:

Original bracelet: It just feels a bit cheap and too dressy.
Any normal strap: Does not fix the gap issue.
Mm300 rubber strap: It was too stiff. A bit more bearable after the hot water in a cup treatment. But still not there yet.
Nato or zulu strap: They are nice on the Sumo, depending on the strap quality. However a bit off balance on the wrist with the heavier watch head
Custom leather strap (with thicker leather around the spring bar holes to close the gap): It looks nice, wears nice, but it's leather. On a diver.
Crafter blue strap: Now they really looks awesome on the Sumo. However the rubber was uncomfortable on the skin after extended period of wear. I almost had some skin abrasions due to sweat. So I flipped it

And then I finally tried a strapcode bracelet, which for me is very expensive! I've been holding this purchase for a long time. I thought I'd better off purchasing a new Invicta 8926 for the money.

Now I could never be happier.
The perfect match to the Sumo that I have been looking for.

I strongly recommend Strapcode's bracelets!




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Some 001 love in the rain


----------



## PoonFluff (Aug 5, 2016)

I have a Slightly used (90% condition) SBDC003 for sale!
It has an uupgraded double dome AR coated sapphire glass applied by a local watchmaker.
PM me if interested!


----------



## Acurry (Oct 2, 2015)

hanif.rayney said:


> I'd like to share my journey with my Sumo.
> When I first bought it, I knew about the big gap between the spring bar and the case. But I conviced myself that I could easily find a strap that could fix that.
> I tried many straps with my Sumo:
> 
> ...


You came up with the same conclusion as me. I got my Engineer II before the Hexad Oyster came out. I would have picked the Hexad Oyster had it been available. There's something about the angular design of these bracelets that I prefer over the more rounded options on the Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Which bracelet is the BoR?



twintop said:


> After seeing all these pics of Sumo's with different bracelets in this thread, I think I need a BoR or Jubilee bracelet for this one
> 
> View attachment 12848391


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

Acurry said:


> You came up with the same conclusion as me. I got my Engineer II before the Hexad Oyster came out. I would have picked the Hexad Oyster had it been available. There's something about the angular design of these bracelets that I prefer over the more rounded options on the Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was eyeing the Engineer throughout my whole journey!
A friend then got a Hexad for his Tuna and I simply fell in love with it.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> I'd like to share my journey with my Sumo.
> When I first bought it, I knew about the big gap between the spring bar and the case. But I conviced myself that I could easily find a strap that could fix that.
> I tried many straps with my Sumo:
> 
> ...


I great watch made greater 
I personally don't mind the bracelet that came with my Blumo. It reminds me a lot of my Speedy bracelet and I find that pretty cool, as I love both watches.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

hanif.rayney said:


> I'd like to share my journey with my Sumo.
> When I first bought it, I knew about the big gap between the spring bar and the case. But I conviced myself that I could easily find a strap that could fix that.
> I tried many straps with my Sumo:
> 
> ...


I great watch made greater 
I personally don't mind the bracelet that came with my Blumo. It reminds me a lot of my Speedy bracelet and I find that pretty cool, as I love both watches.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

762x51 said:


> Some 001 love in the rain
> 
> View attachment 12849529


762- which brand nato is this? I am in search of a sand/khaki color nato and I haven't found one I have liked yet.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Day 5, and continues to be my most accurate auto at -1.4 s/d.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> 762- which brand nato is this? I am in search of a sand/khaki color nato and I haven't found one I have liked yet.


That one is a BluShark Orca in what they call "Army Green". It's a nice true OD type color.......a bit more tan than ToxicNatos Olive Green. Definitely not tan or sand in color though, both are truly olive green in color.

BluShark also makes an Orca in what they call "Mocha" which is as close as I have found to FDE/Coyote Tan. Toxic also makes a strap in a lighter Khaki color.


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Duplicate post, please delete


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> Day 5, and continues to be my most accurate auto at -1.4 s/d.


How does the accuracy of your MM300 compare?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

biscuit141 said:


> How does the accuracy of your MM300 compare?


It's consistent at +7 s/d, but it's also 10 years old.


----------



## manuelbig (May 20, 2012)

What do you think about new Green Sumo ? I like it!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

hanif.rayney said:


> I'd like to share my journey with my Sumo.
> When I first bought it, I knew about the big gap between the spring bar and the case. But I conviced myself that I could easily find a strap that could fix that.
> I tried many straps with my Sumo:
> 
> ...


Good choice

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057 pepsi sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057 again









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

PADI SUMO ...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone who knows if newer Sumo uses 6R15D instead of the 6R15C?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DCOmegafan (Nov 2, 2010)

I love this watch. Please, Seiko, make a smaller one. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

seikosunday with the Blumo


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


how big is your wrist?
do you have a 6.7 inch wrist?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> how big is your wrist?
> do you have a 6.7 inch wrist?


6.25-6.5 depending on how bloated I am..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone who knows if SBDC031 comes with 6R15C or 6R15D?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Another question, I think that Sumo is one of the few Seiko watch that never seen a "refresh" for more than 8 years.
Do you think that we will see a refresh soon?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> Another question, I think that Sumo is one of the few Seiko watch that never seen a "refresh" for more than 8 years.
> Do you think that we will see a refresh soon?


I think they sort of did when they moved to the prospex logo dial in late 2015

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > Another question, I think that Sumo is one of the few Seiko watch that never seen a "refresh" for more than 8 years.
> ...


I would not call that a refresh.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love it. What's the reference #?



manuelbig said:


> What do you think about new Green Sumo ? I like it!


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Gorgeous pic!



twintop said:


> seikosunday with the Blumo
> 
> View attachment 12866021


----------



## dogandcatdentist (Jan 10, 2016)

targetpro said:


> Love it. What's the reference #?


SZSC004, green Sumo, to be released Feb 14th. It's a JDM release.

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## r3kahsttub (Jul 16, 2014)

Couldn't wait for 10:10 so this will have to do. Have a good week ahead, fellas!


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

2g2gn said:


> View attachment 12868053
> anybody here like the pepsumo?


Love mine...

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)

Instagram @chriscentro


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

manuelbig said:


> What do you think about new Green Sumo ? I like it!


Looks like it's time to sell a couple watches...


----------



## ohjnxg12345 (Jul 9, 2017)

the pepsi sumo looks fantastic!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

2g2gn said:


> View attachment 12868053
> anybody here like the pepsumo?


Beautiful shot! So clear...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CFK-OB (Oct 15, 2007)

Blue...









Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Another Pepsi

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

pepsumo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone who knows if they are shipping 6R15D sumos?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone who knows if they are shipping 6R15D sumos?


What's the difference?

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

***** Jones said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


no one knows but in the doubt I prefer the latest.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Today is starbuks. Next week, I will get a green sumo!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Test


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

poppo said:


> Today is starbuks. Next week, I will get a green sumo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pepsumo is seriously cool. think i have to grab this one.


----------



## morningbell (Nov 16, 2007)

double post


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Really glad Tochinoshin won the january basho, he really deserves it. I wonder which rank he'll advance to, Sekiwake I presume.


----------



## Bgsmith (Nov 6, 2015)

poppo said:


> Today is starbuks. Next week, I will get a green sumo!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love the Pepsi Sumo, but I already have a SKX009 and the PADI Turtle, may have to add the green Sumo to my wish list though, although I do have a Alpinist on the way so that should fill the green watch void for at least a little while.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

View attachment 12883241


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

This one just came out for a peek









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TuTran97 (Feb 12, 2018)

Hello everyone. I am in Montreal and really wish to see the sumo in person. Do you guys know where in Montreal that have the sumo for sale.


----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

T.G.I.F


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

fray92 said:


> T.G.I.F


Sorry, wrong day, wrong thread.... ;-)


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

fray92 said:


> T.G.I.F


Wow!!! And the Sumo?

No, seriously, it was very good. The only thing I recognize is the strap, I have an equal. please tell how those modifications were made. Did you do it or did you send it somewhere?

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## hanif.rayney (Aug 28, 2014)

fray92 said:


> T.G.I.F


That looks awesome!
Details please!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Definitely not a Sumo now imo.


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

myn5054 said:


> Wow!!! And the Sumo?
> 
> No, seriously, it was very good. The only thing I recognize is the strap, I have an equal. please tell how those modifications were made. Did you do it or did you send it somewhere?





hanif.rayney said:


> That looks awesome!
> Details please!


It is a Sumo albeit a heavily modded one inspired by the Omega Planet Ocean Orange and Rolex Milgauss

Almost every visible parts of the Sumo were altered except for the case and movement. All parts can be bought from yobokies:
- Bezel "Omega PO Orange": Photobucket
- Double-domed high-edged sapphire crystal
- Dial and Hands "Omega PO Orange": Photobucket
- Second Hand "Rolex Milgauss Orange": Photobucket
- Polised SS Chapter Ring: Photobucket

I ordered the parts and sent to a local watchmaker/modder to perform the modding process.

Currently, I am having 3 other Sumo mods in progress: Sumo Rolex Batman with Blue Milgauss Second Hand, Sumo Tudor Black Bay with Black Yacht-Master bezel, and Sumo MM300 with red text and red triangle bezel.
I will post pics once complete if anyone is interested.

Another picture with Super Engineer II bracelet, sorry for the crappy quality:


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

Drove around with the Sumo earlier today b-)


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

fray92 said:


> It is a Sumo albeit a heavily modded one inspired by the Omega Planet Ocean Orange and Rolex Milgauss
> 
> Almost every visible parts of the Sumo were altered except for the case and movement. All parts can be bought from yobokies:
> - Bezel "Omega PO Orange": Photobucket
> ...


I appreciate the individual flavor that you create by having these modded.

That being said, it definitely ain't for me.

Enjoy!


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Funky and individual. Love it. The unique character to it you made.



fray92 said:


> It is a Sumo albeit a heavily modded one inspired by the Omega Planet Ocean Orange and Rolex Milgauss
> 
> Almost every visible parts of the Sumo were altered except for the case and movement. All parts can be bought from yobokies:
> - Bezel "Omega PO Orange": Photobucket
> ...


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

I have fun with it, but I always seem to let them go... (FSOT on the Sales Corner)


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

green sumo









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

pepsi vs green










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Love both your straps. Where'd you get the top one?



MorseCode.._.._.. said:


> I have fun with it, but I always seem to let them go... (FSOT on the Sales Corner)
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Stunning Green Sumo!! Sometimes Seiko gets a colour just right! 



poppo said:


> green sumo
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sometimes it does. Not a fan of sunburst dials on Sumos.


----------



## MorseCode.._.._.. (Jul 29, 2015)

targetpro said:


> Love both your straps. Where'd you get the top one?


It's one of the new Seat Belt "SB" straps from Cincy Strap Works.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

TRIFECTA!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

mine arrived today.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Some other photos of the new toy


----------



## Arco10 (Sep 10, 2009)

Just got this Blumo ... really liking it so far ... blue on brown leather I like the look ... what about you faux pas or ?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

Something's funny with the one on the right.



***** Jones said:


> TRIFECTA!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

targetpro said:


> Something's funny with the one on the right.


Yeah, I did mod that one with a Blue Lagoon dial from a Samurai.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Blumo to start the week


----------



## qbit (Dec 2, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I need to say the opposite of most people here.
I don't complain about the Sumo bracelet.

Many people says that the case is big, so the bracelet should be 22mm at least.
I don't agree with them. Sumo with 22mm bracelet is a different beast, and not as beatiful as it is.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^I'll agree with the above, and add that I'm finding 22mm bracelets feel like I have shackles on my wrist, unless it tapers to 18mm like with my Shogun.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

The amount that I care about watch case size and lug / strap width now vs 5 years ago is virtually non-existent.

I'm 6'5", 330 lbs, and I have a massive wrist and large hands. I went through a phase where I wore only extremely large G-Shocks and massive divers. In the process I got rid of my SKX007 and 009 and several other great pieces that I now regret.

My point is this, I've gone from making choices regarding whether or not I purchase and wear a watch based on lug width and case diameter to whether or not I actually like the timepiece.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there some Sumo owners who have the sumo for a lot of years without servicing it?
what is the service time for this watch?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> I need to say the opposite of most people here.
> I don't complain about the Sumo bracelet.
> 
> Many people says that the case is big, so the bracelet should be 22mm at least.
> I don't agree with them. Sumo with 22mm bracelet is a different beast, and not as beatiful as it is.


How do you know that? Have you seen one on a 22mm bracelet? Just curious.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Few of the new greenie









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Very nice. Would like it even more sans the yellow and the X . . . . [/*wistful*/]


----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Few of the new greenie
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is really beautiful. Where can I buy it?

Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick wrist shot of the Blumo today - I like it on the original bracelet ;-)


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Fabrizio_Morini said:


> It is really beautiful. Where can I buy it?
> 
> Inviato dal mio NX531J utilizzando Tapatalk


Online from Japan only at the minute as far as I know. Anybody know if this is getting an international release ?

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

wonderfull watch


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Practicing with the DSLR









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Starbucks cherry cup with green sumo.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## Skim_Milk (Aug 9, 2014)

Popping that's a fantastic looking watch. Love that green!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## theoldwoman (Mar 20, 2014)

Just treated myself to a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet for my Sumo, well, there's no better watch so I thought I'd improve the look as I do love a Jubilee.

It arrived promptly, fitted perfectly first time, the quality and finish are superb, and it's so easy to adjust with the screw links.

Very pleased with my choice, and it has the desired effect of making a superb watch look even better.


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

In loving that green sumo. Where can I purchase the green sumo to have it delivered to the Uk? 

I wish it didn’t have the ‘X’ on the dial but understand those days are gone


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

theoldwoman said:


> Just treated myself to a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet for my Sumo, well, there's no better watch so I thought I'd improve the look as I do love a Jubilee.
> 
> It arrived promptly, fitted perfectly first time, the quality and finish are superb, and it's so easy to adjust with the screw links.
> 
> Very pleased with my choice, and it has the desired effect of making a superb watch look even better.


I couldnt agree more


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My new green / teal Sumo arrived today from Japan... I think it is beautiful!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

That green is HOT!!! I wish I had the funds to buy the Sumo in all of the colors (except the Zimbe), it's such a [email protected] watch!!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

UV light on it, it charges lume like a torch in a second.


----------



## targetpro (May 25, 2016)

But the Sumo Zimbe is by far the most absurd, the most unusual, the most bizarre, and definitely the most badass of them all. I probably have at least 4 or 5 Sumos in my Seiko collection. And my Zimbe is far and away my favourite. You just can't find manufacturers like that taking the chances that Seiko had the balls to take with their Zimbe. I put my Zimbe Sumo on a black Dassari hornback crocodile strap and have never looked back!



***** Jones said:


> That green is HOT!!! I wish I had the funds to buy the Sumo in all of the colors (except the Zimbe), it's such a [email protected] watch!!


----------



## B.H.K. (Feb 15, 2018)

Honestly I would've long gotten a sumo, but I just can't tolerate the bezel insert, I find the text font very ugly (it's just a matter of personal opinion). Does anyone else agree/ disagree? I find myself looking for a seiko like the sumo, but the bezel just ruins it imo. Sorry to all you sumo lovers.


----------



## GoatCurry (Oct 10, 2014)

B.H.K. said:


> Honestly I would've long gotten a sumo, but I just can't tolerate the bezel insert, I find the text font very ugly (it's just a matter of personal opinion). Does anyone else agree/ disagree? I find myself looking for a seiko like the sumo, but the bezel just ruins it imo. Sorry to all you sumo lovers.


Get the ceramic replacement insert and it will drastically change the way you feel about the watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

B.H.K. said:


> Honestly I would've long gotten a sumo, but I just can't tolerate the bezel insert, I find the text font very ugly (it's just a matter of personal opinion). Does anyone else agree/ disagree? I find myself looking for a seiko like the sumo, but the bezel just ruins it imo. Sorry to all you sumo lovers.


I wouldn't change a thing about the Sumo. When I first owned one zi was put off by the numbers on the bezel...cartoonish...loud...gawdy...etc. Then I came to the reslization that these are unique to the Sumo. No other watch has bezel numbers that look like the Sumo's. That was when I fell in love, completely, with the Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sumo hulk









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

poppo said:


> sumo hulk
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where do you get the green Sumo?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

rosborn said:


> Where do you get the green Sumo?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I got it on Amazon.co.jp
But now it is sold out.
According to rumors it will be resold in June.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

poppo said:


> I got it on Amazon.co.jp
> But now it is sold out.
> According to rumors it will be resold in June.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you sir!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Starbucks cherry cup!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

hi, is there a way to know if my Sumo is using the 6R15C or 6R15D caliber without opening it?
thanks.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's orange and running great. What's not to love.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> It's orange and running great. What's not to love.


I'd love to see one of these with an LCBI GSSD ceramic lumed bezel insert.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

SunnyDaze said:


> I'd love to see one of these with an LCBI GSSD ceramic lumed bezel insert.


Not sure what that is but I've always been a fan of the stock bezel.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

59yukon01 said:


> Not sure what that is but I've always been a fan of the stock bezel.


I agree. It's one of the "things" that makes a Sumo a Sumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

rosborn said:


> I agree. It's one of the "things" that makes a Sumo a Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Absolutely!


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Absolutely!


I actually do, too.

Sadly, on my wrist, it scratches very easily. I can live with well aged "wabi", but, I can't live with scratches all over a new bezel.

If there were a large font OE style ceramic, I'd be all over it.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Love the SUMO!!!


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## chriscentro (Nov 11, 2012)




----------



## raygsoko (Apr 19, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> I wish it didn't have the 'X' on the dial but understand those days are gone


I agree. I have one without the 'X' and prefer it without. Less is more works for me.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Mine says hello!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Just realized that was an old pic. I had to bite the bullet and buy a pretty beat up 005 because they are so hard to get. So I decided to swap out the case with my 031 that is my daily beater anyway, here is what she looks like now.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

BTW, I did get a new Hardlex, bezel and insert for my 031 but chose not to polish the case up since it's most likely gonna get beat up again over the years to come.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

I wonder how long the Sumo has before Seiko pulls the plug.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Jeffie007 said:


> View attachment 12953469
> 
> I wonder how long the Sumo has before Seiko pulls the plug.


Well they just released two new new models so I would not worry too much. 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## HenshinMan (Jan 13, 2015)




----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

Jeffie007 said:


> View attachment 12953469
> 
> I wonder how long the Sumo has before Seiko pulls the plug.


Less than 12 months, would be my guess.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

1


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

Decided to join the Sumo club and received this from Gnomon on Monday as a birthday present to myself. Abso freaking lutely love this watch. Everything about it just works for me (case design & finishing, bracelet, size and the fit on my wrist). This is the watch that has made me appreciate Seikos more. Now looking to add a Turtle to the Seiko collection.

BTW, the only other Seiko I own is a SRP637 Baby Tuna on a Super Engineer II bracelet.


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

BigBluefish said:


> Less than 12 months, would be my guess.


I sure hope not, I love the Sumo and would have to buy another one


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

paintballdad said:


> Decided to join the Sumo club and received this from Gnomon on Monday as a birthday present to myself. Abso freaking lutely love this watch. Everything about it just works for me (case design & finishing, bracelet, size and the fit on my wrist). This is the watch that has made me appreciate Seikos more. Now looking to add a Turtle to the Seiko collection.
> 
> BTW, the only other Seiko I own is a SRP637 Baby Tuna on a Super Engineer II bracelet.
> 
> View attachment 12957171


Excellent choice. A turtle will be a great complement to the Sumo, as it is more loud and tool like (because of its size and less details.)


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

ftxmwg said:


> 1


My favorite Sumo! Not only it's great Seiko Diver's design, also it's limited to 2000 pieces.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

HenshinMan said:


> View attachment 12955379


Wait. The crown is not signed any more on this Sumo? Hope my eyes are lying to me...


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Wait. The crown is not signed any more on this Sumo? Hope my eyes are lying to me...


I think its only not signed on that one particular model, not sure why :think:


----------



## paintballdad (Jan 18, 2014)

countingseconds said:


> Excellent choice. A turtle will be a great complement to the Sumo, as it is more loud and tool like (because of its size and less details.)


Thanks. Just can't decide on which one, SRP777J1 or SRP779J1.


----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

paintballdad said:


> Thanks. Just can't decide on which one, SRP777J1 or SRP779J1.


777 it's a strap monster. I really haven't found anything I haven't liked the look of









Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Still green sumo.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My custom Sumo just finished at NEWW

MOD - 
SBDC027 Dial
Dagaz vice hands
DD sapphire crystal
DLW Ceramic bezel black out

Thrilled with the work Duarte has done yet again!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

poppo said:


> Still green sumo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Handsome looking watch. Can you please tell me if the crown is signed on this model? I'm very curious.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Sumos crown is this










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

poppo said:


> Sumos crown is this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! Thanks for showing it. I started to worry that Seiko got so cheap, it stopped signing their crown on anything less than 2 grand.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## fray92 (Mar 1, 2017)

Some modifications to the Sumo, from top to bottom:
- Sumo mod MM300 with Red text & Red triangle
- Sumo mod Rolex Batman bezel, Grand Seiko hands, and Milgauss second hand
- Sumo mod Tudor Black Bay and Yacht-Master bezel
- Not a Sumo, but a SARB035 mod Rolex Explorer

Which one do you guys think look the best?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

fray92 said:


> Some modifications to the Sumo, from top to bottom:
> - Sumo mod MM300 with Red text & Red triangle
> - Sumo mod Rolex Batman bezel, Grand Seiko hands, and Milgauss second hand
> - Sumo mod Tudor Black Bay and Yacht-Master bezel
> ...


no one of that is a Sumo.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Wow, I just ordered the SRP777, but now I think i need the Sumo TOO!
Is the Sumo a lot better than the turtle, I understand you're getting an upgraded movement and applied indices, but anything else??


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Spyderco1993 said:


> Wow, I just ordered the SRP777, but now I think i need the Sumo TOO!
> Is the Sumo a lot better than the turtle, I understand you're getting an upgraded movement and applied indices, but anything else??


Sumo feels a lot more premium than turtle.
It's finished way better. IMHO if you can afford both and you need to choose between them Sumo is the way to go.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Spyderco1993 said:


> Wow, I just ordered the SRP777, but now I think i need the Sumo TOO!
> Is the Sumo a lot better than the turtle, I understand you're getting an upgraded movement and applied indices, but anything else??


Sumo feels a lot more premium than turtle.
It's finished way better. IMHO if you can afford both and you need to choose between them Sumo is the way to go.


----------



## Spyderco1993 (Feb 19, 2018)

Thanks gents, the turtle just arrived! Do I love it, yes. Am I going to order the sumo as well, absolutely! 
One thing that is annoying with the turtle, the bezel alignment QC issue! 
Other than that, it’s a win!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

It really is a great watch. I have it up for sale and I'll probably regret it.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Love mine, I'll trade you for it!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Love mine, I'll trade you for it!


Ha. I keep thinking maybe I should keep it. My complaint is I feel like it only looks good on a bracelet. Really don't like the look on any pass through straps. Not bad on the MM300 two piece.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Ha. I keep thinking maybe I should keep it. My complaint is I feel like it only looks good on a bracelet. Really don't like the look on any pass through straps. Not bad on the MM300 two piece.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I'm a bracelet kinda guy myself, maybe you should have a bund strap made for it....

https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/bund-straps-suite-on-seiko-sumo-sbdc001/


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> I'm a bracelet kinda guy myself, maybe you should have a bund strap made for it....
> 
> https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/bund-straps-suite-on-seiko-sumo-sbdc001/


Pretty cool. I feel like I might have missed the window on Bund style straps now that I'm married. But maybe not.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> I'm a bracelet kinda guy myself, maybe you should have a bund strap made for it....
> 
> https://strapcode.wordpress.com/2015/07/15/bund-straps-suite-on-seiko-sumo-sbdc001/


Pretty cool. I feel like I might have missed the window on Bund style straps now that I'm married. But maybe not.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SteveJ (Jul 13, 2016)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Ha. I keep thinking maybe I should keep it. My complaint is I feel like it only looks good on a bracelet. Really don't like the look on any pass through straps. Not bad on the MM300 two piece.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I bet that it would look good on a Bond NATO or one of Erika's MN straps.
I've been shopping for a Sumo for a while now and they seem to hold their values pretty well.
Even (nice) pre-owned ones cost almost as much as new ones do.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SteveJ said:


> I bet that it would look good on a Bond NATO or one of Erika's MN straps.
> I've been shopping for a Sumo for a while now and they seem to hold their values pretty well.
> Even (nice) pre-owned ones cost almost as much as new ones do.


It's like you read my mind. I have an ErikasOriginalsMN on my Turtle. It's awesome. Was thinking about adding another. Pricey but worth it. And yeah maybe the original Bond NATO would be nice

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Bond nato








Brown leather








Toxic nato Shiznit in admiralty grey

I always thought the Sumo was a strap monster with NATOs.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> View attachment 12974053
> 
> Bond nato
> 
> ...


All nice. Especially that grey

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

On a premium SB NATO from Cincy Strap Works.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

These things are so cool









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## lestorfreemon (Jul 25, 2017)

lbovill said:


> My custom Sumo just finished at NEWW
> 
> MOD -
> SBDC027 Dial
> ...


Love how that came out, congrats!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I need to get me a Sumo to mod...


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

***** Jones said:


> I need to get me a Sumo to mod...


Sumo is beatiful as it is, no need to mod it


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> Sumo is beatiful as it is, no need to mod it


Well I have all of the basic models, orange, blue and black, now I want more for the styles they don't have that I want.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## farquha (Mar 3, 2018)

Sumo is not getting a lot of love so I took some pics


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

A Q&D shot of my NOS Blumo (SBDC003), newly arrived today from Mr Lee (great seller, FYI), who had one brand new one left in stock. I'm very glad that I hunted it down, after selling my SBDC001 years ago.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

The subtle variations of blue that make the Blumo so beautiful. I'm so glad that I have this back in my collection.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## xplay (Mar 17, 2018)

Found a NOS sbdc003 priced @ 788 usd . Should i bite the bullet and get it ?


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

It's continuing to grow on me ... I want to sell it. But I don't. And I keep putting it in the "watches up for sale" drawer and keep pulling it out one last time. Feels like trying to break up with an old girlfriend lol 









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

nkwatchy said:


> A Q&D shot of my NOS Blumo (SBDC003), newly arrived today from Mr Lee (great seller, FYI), who had one brand new one left in stock. I'm very glad that I hunted it down, after selling my SBDC001 years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn. Nice grab. How much was it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

xplay said:


> Found a NOS sbdc003 priced @ 788 usd . Should i bite the bullet and get it ?


So that's like paying $300 over the new model?! Man I love the look of the old model but that's alot

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> It's continuing to grow on me ... I want to sell it. But I don't. And I keep putting it in the "watches up for sale" drawer and keep pulling it out one last time. Feels like trying to break up with an old girlfriend lol
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


How about I send you my white Gen I Stargate and you send me that Sumo and we call it even. The Stargate will wear smaller and I think that will make you happy


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

xplay said:


> Found a NOS sbdc003 priced @ 788 usd . Should i bite the bullet and get it ?


Not unless you want to lose big on resale. Bought my used minty 003 made in 2015 for $360.00.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> How about I send you my white Gen I Stargate and you send me that Sumo and we call it even. The Stargate will wear smaller and I think that will make you happy


Hmmmmm. That is a sharp watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I don't have a problem...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Not unless you want to lose big on resale. Bought my used minty 003 made in 2015 for $360.00.


I don't think he's gonna lose big, if at all. The way Seiko is killing off models left and right, the nostalgia of the cursive Automatic is probably going to be a big want down the road. But with that being said, no one is going to get rich off of any modern Seiko diver any time soon, and I get the impression that the OP will be hanging on to this one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

***** Jones said:


> I don't have a problem...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I may be starting to.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Ah, that is a nice start indeed!! And the 'vintage' dials too. I just need one more black one and then I can start modding.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Snowmo.


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Damn. Nice grab. How much was it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


USD $585! Absolute bargain, considering some of the prices I've seen for the SBDC003, particularly on ebay and especially given that it was BNIB.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

nkwatchy said:


> USD $585! Absolute bargain, considering some of the prices I've seen for the SBDC003, particularly on ebay and especially given that it was BNIB.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


Damn!

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nkwatchy (Feb 23, 2011)

xplay said:


> Found a NOS sbdc003 priced @ 788 usd . Should i bite the bullet and get it ?


That's a bit pricey. I literally just bought an SBDC003 BNIB for USD $585, however that said I think I might have been very lucky, as I haven't found one anywhere close to that price in my searches.

Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I see very good condition used non X dial versions constantly pop up in the sales forum for under $400.

Here's a 001.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?p=45585227


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

I'm seriously thinking about holding onto this one for a while. And making it a daily wearer / beater watch. It seems like it can take the abuse.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I am so tempted to get a ceramic insert but I fear that I will miss the chunky numbers on the stock insert. It's one of the things I love most about the Sumo.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SunnyDaze said:


> View attachment 12998507


That is pretty. How much does a new bezel insert run?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

BuyIndioOates said:


> That is pretty. How much does a new bezel insert run?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Thanks!

It's the LCBI lumed insert, GSSD style. I want to say it was $45.


----------



## Johnny Chen (Jan 3, 2018)

*Re: Here's mine*

Just put my Sumo on Seiko DE39AZ rubber strap, feels good!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

SunnyDaze said:


> Thanks!
> 
> It's the LCBI lumed insert, GSSD style. I want to say it was $45.


Thanks

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Just love the profile of this watch. Sexy curves and recessed bezel are what attracts me the most.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## nyamoci (Jan 31, 2017)

SunnyDaze said:


> View attachment 13004551


This picture makes me have buyers remorse in buying my Pepsi model. It looks so lovely

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Just love the profile of this watch. Sexy curves and recessed bezel are what attracts me the most.


Agreed

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

The Blumo to start the week:-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Does anyone know where I can buy the entire bezel? Not just the insert. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Delete


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Anyone have a picture of a Sumo on an ErikasOriginalsMN Strap? I have one for my Turtle and am debating another (maybe a grey or black) for my Sumo

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## zymphad (Dec 28, 2015)

Have there been any rumors of making a 40-41mm Sumo? Stargate was nice case but the bezel was horrendous.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I think it was released at SIHH


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

After the SARBs and the MM300 I hope that Seiko will not discontinue even the Sumo!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> After the SARBs and the MM300 I hope that Seiko will not discontinue even the Sumo!


I'll agree with that. I find it a bit big for me but style wise it's the most elegant affordable diver they make.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Premise said:


> I'll agree with that. I find it a bit big for me but style wise it's the most elegant affordable diver they make.


my wrists is only 6.75inches and it fits perfectly, if you have a 6.50 inch wrist lugs will not exceed your wrist so yes is big but not too big.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

The Sumo lume is killer









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

If any of you who have upgraded your black bezels to the ceramic ones want to sell me your old OEM ones please PM me, I need 1 or 2 please. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

***** Jones said:


> If any of you who have upgraded your black bezels to the ceramic ones want to sell me your old OEM ones please PM me, I need 1 or 2 please.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I might have one laying around. If I can find it, it won't be in good shape.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Thanks but I'm looking for NOS quality for some mods I have lined up. Unless someone wants to trade their 031 for an 033...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## V-Twin (Sep 22, 2014)

zymphad said:


> Have there been any rumors of making a 40-41mm Sumo? Stargate was nice case but the bezel was horrendous.


Seiko have recently introduced the Mini 🐢, maybe a Mini Sumo is on their agenda.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

WTF is this thread doing on PAGE 4!!!!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Yard work Sumo..

 








Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

bheinselman said:


> View attachment 13064925


A fellow Sumo lover! You could tell by the time and the date on all the watches how much I rotate through them throughout the week. The one on the far left is not broken he's just waiting for modifications and I have a slot and plans for one more!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## bheinselman (Nov 27, 2008)

Once I find a watch I like I go after all the different colors (flavors) of that model. As you see I still have some work to do.










***** Jones said:


> A fellow Sumo lover! You could tell by the time and the date on all the watches how much I rotate through them throughout the week. The one on the far left is not broken he's just waiting for modifications and I have a slot and plans for one more!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

I’m in the market for a Sumo, and lurking on this thread isn’t helping! I’ll likely pull the trigger in the next month or two, but I can’t decide between black or the blumo.

I’m leaning towards black because I already have two blue divers (skx009 and Orient Mako USA). Thoughts?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

amac84 said:


> I'm in the market for a Sumo, and lurking on this thread isn't helping! I'll likely pull the trigger in the next month or two, but I can't decide between black or the blumo.
> 
> I'm leaning towards black because I already have two blue divers (skx009 and Orient Mako USA). Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Start with black, but don't fall asleep on the Blumo, it's a very good blue, one of the best. If you fall in love with the case, sell the other two to fund the Blumo, you will not be disappointed. The you can spend the next year saving up for an orange one, they usually pop up for sale around spring time, it's the perfect summer watch!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

amac84 said:


> I'm in the market for a Sumo, and lurking on this thread isn't helping! I'll likely pull the trigger in the next month or two, but I can't decide between black or the blumo.
> 
> I'm leaning towards black because I already have two blue divers (skx009 and Orient Mako USA). Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Always bet on black.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo & BoR.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The Sumo blue is deep and saturated, that's what attracted me to the watch in the first place. Never seen a blue like that on any other watch. Here's a color comparison with one of my other favorite blue dials.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

LOVING the sumo on leather makes it 100 times more comfortable in my opinion, now I can often forget it's on my wrist.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Preview of coming attractions!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Preview of coming attractions!


Frankenwatch! With the groundbreaking new "no hands" technology! :-d


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Frankenwatch! With the groundbreaking new "no hands" technology! :-d


Insert arrived!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## amac84 (Mar 11, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> Start with black, but don't fall asleep on the Blumo, it's a very good blue, one of the best. If you fall in love with the case, sell the other two to fund the Blumo, you will not be disappointed. The you can spend the next year saving up for an orange one, they usually pop up for sale around spring time, it's the perfect summer watch!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Thanks-for some reason I've had this urge to get the black and wear it on a grey NATO. I think it's such a classic look!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

amac84 said:


> I'm in the market for a Sumo, and lurking on this thread isn't helping! I'll likely pull the trigger in the next month or two, but I can't decide between black or the blumo.
> 
> I'm leaning towards black because I already have two blue divers (skx009 and Orient Mako USA). Thoughts?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both awesome. The blue is a subtle deep blue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Start with black, but don't fall asleep on the Blumo, it's a very good blue, one of the best. If you fall in love with the case, sell the other two to fund the Blumo, you will not be disappointed. The you can spend the next year saving up for an orange one, they usually pop up for sale around spring time, it's the perfect summer watch!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sound advice.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> LOVING the sumo on leather makes it 100 times more comfortable in my opinion, now I can often forget it's on my wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks great, what strap is that?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks great, what strap is that?


Thanks! It's a hirsch liberty. I can't remember the exact color, Golden Brown or something like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Con Vino









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Con Vino
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the oem mm300 strap? I'm thinking of ordering one off eBay. How is he comfort? Better than a stock skx rubber strap ?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

This thing is almost as accurate as my Tuna.


----------



## condenado (Sep 6, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> This thing is almost as accurate as my Tuna.


Where can I find that bracelet?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

condenado said:


> Where can I find that bracelet?


I bought it from an individual, but it's from Yobokies.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

tynan.nida said:


> Is that the oem mm300 strap? I'm thinking of ordering one off eBay. How is he comfort? Better than a stock skx rubber strap ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes. I ordered it off EBay too. I can check the seller. He was good though. Had two options. The more expensive had the metal keeper. He said the strap material was the same though. It's stiff and a touch plasticy, but it's nice. And definitely better looking than the stock SKX I had. It's breaking in pretty well. I think if I wore the watch daily it would really soften up. And like I've mentioned in the past, it's been my favorite strap choice by far for this watch

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Yes. I ordered it off EBay too. I can check the seller. He was good though. Had two options. The more expensive had the metal keeper. He said the strap material was the same though. It's stiff and a touch plasticy, but it's nice. And definitely better looking than the stock SKX I had. It's breaking in pretty well. I think if I wore the watch daily it would really soften up. And like I've mentioned in the past, it's been my favorite strap choice by far for this watch
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Nice thanks for the info! Oh one think I forgot to ask, does the keep move all over the place? That's a deal breaker for me, I had when I'm wearing a rubber strap and the keeper moves all over the place.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

tynan.nida said:


> Nice thanks for the info! Oh one think I forgot to ask, does the keep move all over the place? That's a deal breaker for me, I had when I'm wearing a rubber strap and the keeper moves all over the place.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Stays put. And I like that it's rubber so I don't scratch things.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

BuyIndioOates said:


> Nope. Stays put. And I like that it's rubber so I don't scratch things.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Perfect thanks !

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Can anyone point me to a good Sumo history article? Would love to read up more on the watch. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

***** Jones said:


> Insert arrived!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Do you use a hand setting tool to reinstall the hands?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

itsajobar said:


> Do you use a hand setting tool to reinstall the hands?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes and no. I have a tool to set the hands, a big metal contraption that the hand setters slide up and down in but I just use the hand setters manually.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Missed out on buying a Sumo today, not once but twice because I was out golfing!!! Not only did I strike out there but my allergies flared up to an insanely new high!!! So, if any of you feel the need to offload your black Sumo please PM me. 

Thanks!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Missed out on buying a Sumo today, not once but twice because I was out golfing!!! Not only did I strike out there but my allergies flared up to an insanely new high!!! So, if any of you feel the need to offload your black Sumo please PM me.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Got one!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> Got one!


Congrats! Now share some pics


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I will do a family shot when it arrives. 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

Once you go SUMO there's no going back.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

ftxmwg said:


> Once you go SUMO there's no going back.


Lovely collection!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Emm87 (May 26, 2016)

The best Sumo by far









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Emm87 said:


> The best Sumo by far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wowza!!! IMO the orange is King but that green is a true stunner!!! I am so thankful that they did not put a cyclops on it. Congrats!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> Got one!


I miss it already! Take good care of her for me. &#55357;&#56866;


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> I miss it already! Take good care of her for me. &#55357;&#56866;
> View attachment 13082405


I promise I will be gentle...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Full house!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Awe! That’s not helping. Lol. I’m going to have to stop visiting this thread.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Chillaxin...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Everyday I keep liking this watch more and more and I have had it for 2 years now. The value is insane and it really does compete with other watches. If I walked into a room with 8k and up divers, I would not feel out of place.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Oh and it has that Seiko charm about it just like you get with a SKX. I feel all Seiko divers make you feel like you are part of a special club.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Rakumi said:


> Oh and it has that Seiko charm about it just like you get with a SKX. I feel all Seiko divers make you feel like you are part of a special club.


Cuz you are my friend!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

My black Sumo is back up for sale. Painfully. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

If the sumo bezel fits a stargate case then it would probably work the other way around, would be cool to see a sumo with a stargate bezel, if only I could mod!


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Really liking this one...









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

I am keeping a keen eye on this thread. I am in the market for a black or blumo. I am a big guy 1.96 105 kg. I think it should not be to big for me on my 18.5 cm wrist, or?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

MarcoM said:


> I am keeping a keen eye on this thread. I am in the market for a black or blumo. I am a big guy 1.96 105 kg. I think it should not be to big for me on my 18.5 cm wrist, or?


I'm 1.90m tall and 93 kilos, with a 7" 1/2 wrist. I find my Blumo to be perfect


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

MarcoM said:


> I am keeping a keen eye on this thread. I am in the market for a black or blumo. I am a big guy 1.96 105 kg. I think it should not be to big for me on my 18.5 cm wrist, or?


Buy my Blumo so I can buy IO's Black Sumo!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Really liking this one...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would if I could, but I can't so I'm doing this instead. Gold crown should be here tomorrow, and hopefully the gold hands shortly after.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

And the crown is here!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Mod


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

Do you have it for sale here?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

MarcoM said:


> Do you have it for sale here?


I do not yet, been on the fence about it but now I am sure I do. It will be too difficult to mod, the black will be easier. I will send you a PM with pics some time tomorrow if you're interested.


----------



## tkoz (Jan 18, 2012)

Tomgbw said:


> Sumo Mod


^^^First Sumo mod I've really liked - nice work.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 13091463
> Sumo Mod


I'm digging that bezel!


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

MarcoM said:


> I am keeping a keen eye on this thread. I am in the market for a black or blumo. I am a big guy 1.96 105 kg. I think it should not be to big for me on my 18.5 cm wrist, or?


I have a black available if your interested.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I have a black available if your interested.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


No, he's buying my blue and I'm going to buy your black...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> No, he's buying my blue and I'm going to buy your black...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Sounds good. Hurry up before I change my mind

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

*****, how many black ones do you need? Lol. What mod do you have planned?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> *****, how many black ones do you need? Lol. What mod do you have planned?


I have two and I need one more. One will stay black, that's my beater, one black one will be getting a white dial mod and another black one will be getting a yellow dial mod. I will do the yellow dial first, probably next week now that all of the parts are in.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Thanks for the kind words on my Sumo steel Mod! Here are some more pic *and *some pics from a Sumo with MM300 parts
















And the other one
























Modding parts Sumo Steel: hands original Seiko from MM300, watch-parts-plaza / double domed sapphire blue coated, crystaltimes / Steel bezel insert, Yobokies / second hand Leather strap, Geo-strap

modding parts MM Sumo: Dial and Hands original Seiko, watch-parts-plaza / double domed sapphire blue coated, crystaltimes / original SBDC027 Sumo LE bezel insert, watch-parts-plaza


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> View attachment 13091463
> Sumo Mod


I'm not one for mods in general. But that bezel is awesome. Where did you get it?

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I'm seriously considering getting that bezel.... Oh Harrroooooollllllld!!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> I'm seriously considering getting that bezel.... Oh Harrroooooollllllld!!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


And I'm considering keeping my Sumo now. Because of that bezel.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

BuyIndioOates said:


> And I'm considering keeping my Sumo now. Because of that bezel.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Dooeeeeeet!!! And order another bezel for me 

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> I'm not one for mods in general. But that bezel is awesome. Where did you get it?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


Please look my description unter the pics, there you will find all parts with source. Thanks


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Emm87 said:


> The best Sumo by far
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Agreed.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## wolfy (Apr 29, 2018)

Hey All, First time post. I recently picked up a used SBDC001 on eBay and had Chris Bridges of Fort Worth, TX ([email protected]) mod it for me. The "Sumo MK1 Stealth" ceramic bezel insert and double dome sapphire are from dlwwatches.com


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Wolfy, welcome! And may I say- Holy SH!%! Nice watch!


----------



## TexasTaucher (Dec 3, 2016)

holy crap, that mod looks sick.


----------



## wolfy (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks, good to be here!


----------



## wolfy (Apr 29, 2018)

Thanks! It's my first Seiko and I'm really happy with the way it turned out.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Looks great Wolfy, does the insert have lume?


----------



## wolfy (Apr 29, 2018)

It does not, except for the dot at the 12 O'Clock position.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jovani said:


>


how "soft" is that strap? is it good for 60 bucks?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes, strap CrafterBlue is excellent


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jovani said:


> yes, strap CrafterBlue is excellent


ok thanks, I know that this is not exactly as quality as CrafterBlue but it costs four time less...
many people says that the silicon in this bands is excellent...

is there someone who tried them?










https://www.bartonwatchbands.com/collections/elite-silicone-quick-release


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

sblantipodi said:


> ok thanks, I know that this is not exactly as quality as CrafterBlue but it costs four time less...
> many people says that the silicon in this bands is excellent...
> 
> is there someone who tried them?
> ...


The problem you'll have there is that the long lugs will give you a large gap between the strap and the case.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

wolfy said:


> Hey All, First time post. I recently picked up a used SBDC001 on eBay and had Chris Bridges of Fort Worth, TX ([email protected]) mod it for me. The "Sumo MK1 Stealth" ceramic bezel insert and double dome sapphire are from dlwwatches.com


Dig it

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)




----------



## jlondono77 (Aug 16, 2011)




----------



## uniontex777 (Apr 5, 2013)

wolfy said:


> Hey All, First time post. I recently picked up a used SBDC001 on eBay and had Chris Bridges of Fort Worth, TX ([email protected]) mod it for me. The "Sumo MK1 Stealth" ceramic bezel insert and double dome sapphire are from dlwwatches.com


This looks so sweet. Hope i have little bigger than 6.75 wrist

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

garydusa said:


>


Nope, I am not the least bit jealous of you, NOT AT ALL!!!


----------



## ftxmwg (Feb 25, 2014)

MM300 Strap fits it well.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

ftxmwg said:


> MM300 Strap fits it well.


Are the lume plots on that one hand filled like the MM300?


----------



## Dazzasarb (Jul 18, 2013)

Adding my humble Blumo to the thread, it is a gorgeous watch but after a couple of years with me I am still undecided if it is too big for me!









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## dustpilot (Sep 19, 2016)

Dazzasarb said:


> Adding my humble Blumo to the thread, it is a gorgeous watch but after a couple of years with me I am still undecided if it is too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They always look a bit bigger in closeup photos.
It's a large watch for you, but it's not too big. 
If you like it and find it comfortable to wear then just continue to enjoy it for many more years.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Dazzasarb said:


> Adding my humble Blumo to the thread, it is a gorgeous watch but after a couple of years with me I am still undecided if it is too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I keep wrestling with the same issue.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Dazzasarb said:


> Adding my humble Blumo to the thread, it is a gorgeous watch but after a couple of years with me I am still undecided if it is too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


imho you wear it very well. 
Sumo is a watch that should be weared big. It's not a dress watch, if fits you perfectly!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SZSC004


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Seikosunday with the Blumo


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

New shoes, but I think I want a Beads of Rice instead...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

This is better...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> New shoes, but I think I want a Beads of Rice instead...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has there ever been a yellow dial Sumo? How did I miss it? It looks fantastic.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Has there ever been a yellow dial Sumo? How did I miss it? It looks fantastic.


There was a limited edition one, but this is not it, this is a mod that I made.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Has there ever been a yellow dial Sumo? How did I miss it? It looks fantastic.


Here is a borrowed picture of the original LE.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Really really satisfied of my Barton Elite Silicon Strap.
it worth every bucks, it feels so premium!!!





































guys, try it you will not regret.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

I’ve heard good things about those. Do you put in the Seiko fat bars so there is not too much play in the lug holes?


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> There was a limited edition one, but this is not it, this is a mod that I made.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


I very much prefer yours as it doesn't have the cyclops!


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Dazzasarb said:


> Adding my humble Blumo to the thread, it is a gorgeous watch but after a couple of years with me I am still undecided if it is too big for me!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know it's a bit large for me but I still want another one.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> I very much prefer yours as it doesn't have the cyclops!


I also don't like the black chapter ring separating the dial and the bezel insert, it loses it's cohesiveness, same with the silver LTD Edition. I will be making my take on that one too.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Sumo Summit!! The new name I'm gonna use for it.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

biscuit141 said:


> I've heard good things about those. Do you put in the Seiko fat bars so there is not too much play in the lug holes?


yes, I put the fat bars, now it's perfect


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Bright sunny day!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Double post


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Caseback on Barton elite silicone


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Sumo on a Barton Silicone Elite pumpkin black


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice pumkin strap. The Sumo truly is what some old divers use to be. It is truly a tool watch that has elegance but really maintains the tool aspect. The drilled lug holes make switching the bracelet so easy and the price point really allows you to wear it and not worry about what might happen to it. Yet it still looks so high end with the case design which is so unique vs other brands. No brand makes case designs like Seiko and you would normally pay way over 10k to have case designs like them. Seiko may sometimes skimp out on bracelet quality (though I like the Sumo bracelet) but theh more than 10x make up for it with case design and finishing.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Rakumi said:


> Nice pumkin strap. The Sumo truly is what some old divers use to be. It is truly a tool watch that has elegance but really maintains the tool aspect. The drilled lug holes make switching the bracelet so easy and the price point really allows you to wear it and not worry about what might happen to it. Yet it still looks so high end with the case design which is so unique vs other brands. No brand makes case designs like Seiko and you would normally pay way over 10k to have case designs like them. Seiko may sometimes skimp out on bracelet quality (though I like the Sumo bracelet) but theh more than 10x make up for it with case design and finishing.


Well said

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


How do you like it on the BOR bracelet? I recently splurged on a DOXA and the BOR is a whole other level of comfortable.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I also almost bought a DOXA but I was fortunate enough to find an orange Sumo so I put a BOR on it. The BOR bracelet is the best, hands down. But I can't have 6 of the same bracelet so I had to get some Strapcodes. I might have to sell one though so I can have two, one doesn't seem like enough.

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Oh, forgot this for today... Also a very comfortable bracelet.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Big Marinemaster Mod


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

^^^ The best of both worlds: the hands, dial and bezel of MM300 with the much better proportions of the Sumo case. Well done, sir!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Tomgbw said:


> Big Marinemaster Mod
> 
> View attachment 13133861
> 
> ...


I like a mod very very rarely, this one is not bad at all.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

BuyIndioOates said:


> How do you like it on the BOR bracelet? I recently splurged on a DOXA and the BOR is a whole other level of comfortable.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's comfortable for sure, but it's an excellent combo for the Sumo.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Tomgbw said:


> Big Marinemaster Mod
> 
> View attachment 13133861
> 
> ...


Nice! Did you add the ratchet clasp? It usually goes for about $80. You can find it on ebay.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Is a Blumo with marine master hands and different bezel insert worth more or less than something left stock?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Tomgbw said:


> Big Marinemaster Mod
> 
> View attachment 13133861
> 
> ...


By far my favorite Sumo mod.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Is a Blumo with marine master hands and different bezel insert worth more or less than something left stock?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'd say that would be up to the individual taste. For me personally it would be worth far less, as I prefer stock.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say that would be up to the individual taste. For me personally it would be worth far less, as I prefer stock.


And for me it would be worth far more...


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say that would be up to the individual taste. For me personally it would be worth far less, as I prefer stock.


And for me it would be worth far more...


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> And for me it would be worth far more...


Same here: it would be worth more as I like the MM hand set better.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

***** Jones said:


> And for me it would be worth far more...


Same here: it would be worth more as I like the MM hand set better.


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> I'd say that would be up to the individual taste. For me personally it would be worth far less, as I prefer stock.


Agreed - these MM300 hands are way too short. Prefer stock by far.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Steel


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Sumo on a Barton Silicone Elite. Loving both.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Like the Orange, BUT for me personally that is way too large of a strap gap. Also the strap looks too thin for the Sumo case, but that's just me.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Like the Orange, BUT for me personally that is way too large of a strap gap. Also the strap looks too thin for the Sumo case, but that's just me.


That is the thing I like, it emphasizes the case/lugs shape


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Like the Orange, BUT for me personally that is way too large of a strap gap. Also the strap looks too thin for the Sumo case, but that's just me.


It's not just you. I totally agree with you comments. However, it is not me who is going to wear it so I'm oaky with it, ha


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post. Sorry


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> That is the thing I like, it emphasizes the case/lugs shape


Agreed. I like my Sumo on the MM300 strap for that reason .

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

Has anyone seen any cool mods on the new Pepsi model?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Robotaz said:


> Has anyone seen any cool mods on the new Pepsi model?


I will never understand why modding a watch like the Sumo.
get an SKX for that.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> I will never understand why modding a watch like the Sumo.
> get an SKX for that.


You came into the Sumo thread to say that? Thanks man.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I will never understand why modding a watch like the Sumo.
> get an SKX for that.


Why mod an SKX when you can mod a Sumo!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo power!!!!


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

I love my sumo, but the bold font on the bezel really wasn't for me.

My Blumo modded with a DLW ceramic bezel


----------



## Bumps (Dec 29, 2013)

Godfather111 said:


> I love my sumo, but the bold font on the bezel really wasn't for me.
> 
> My Blumo modded with a DLW ceramic bezel


Looks great!


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Godfather111 said:


> I love my sumo, but the bold font on the bezel really wasn't for me.
> 
> My Blumo modded with a DLW ceramic bezel


I happen to like the original bezel font, but, that aside, the not-really-matching shade of blue on this one would bother me. That's why I would only want the dark navy blue Crafter Blue for my Blumo, not the lighter blue one.


----------



## Godfather111 (May 18, 2018)

Time Seller said:


> I happen to like the original bezel font, but, that aside, the not-really-matching shade of blue on this one would bother me. That's why I would only want the dark navy blue Crafter Blue for my Blumo, not the lighter blue one.


Yeah I actually agree. That was my gripe after I ordered the ceramic bezel. The color disparity is made even more obvious in my pictures because they were taken in bright surroundings. Had no choice though, as the seller didn't have a darker shade of blue. It grew on me after a while though.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Yobokies makes/made an insert with a thinner font specifically for the Blumo, color-matched but not ceramic.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Katruje (Jan 13, 2017)

Just loving my PADI.










Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Love the case profile.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Love the case profile.


You can't beat the case finishing. And the recessed bezel maximizes the case without making it MM300 tall. Great watch.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> You can't beat the case finishing. And the recessed bezel maximizes the case without making it MM300 tall. Great watch.


For the price it's one of the best imo. Hit the accuracy lottery with this one also. It's averaged less than a second a day in the year I've had it.


----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Honestly. Best all around watch I have. I'm not much for watch mods either. But subtle changes like the bezel on a Sumo are just fine by me. 

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Been on a sumo wearing binge this week..









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

davym2112 said:


> Been on a sumo wearing binge this week..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You sir are my hero!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Katruje said:


> Just loving my PADI.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish I could buy those hands!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Orange Sumo just posted for sale on the forum...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

SunnyDaze said:


> View attachment 13169873


Wish I could buy that bezel...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

***** Jones said:


> Orange Sumo just posted for sale on the forum...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Somebody will regret that later.


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

***** Jones said:


> Wish I could buy that bezel...
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Any word from LCBI on when they're expected back in stock?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Somebody will regret that later.


Yup...

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Beating the monday blues with the Blumo and a cup of coffee


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> Somebody will regret that later.


I thought the orange one looked a little cheap in comparison to the regular ones. Note sure what it was. Seemed plasticky maybe.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Robotaz said:


> I thought the orange one looked a little cheap in comparison to the regular ones. Note sure what it was. Seemed plasticky maybe.


I'll assume you've had the Orange one then? In person the dial is a great orange. Maybe it was the black outlined hands that thru you off. Other than that same watch.


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

59yukon01 said:


> I'll assume you've had the Orange one then? In person the dial is a great orange. Maybe it was the black outlined hands that thru you off. Other than that same watch.


Yeah, owned it. I liked the orange but the black looked chintzy, to me.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

I've never liked the stark black stock Seiko hands on their orange-dial watches, always struck me as too thickly outlined. Personal preference, I guess. That's why I like my orange Shogun with the stainless steel hands so much... looks a lot better, I think.


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Crafter blue has me tempted, I wish they made a clasp version like they did for the MM300 so I don't have to mess with a buckle.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Summer!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> Summer!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*****, Jones!! :-d


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## BuyIndioOates (Jan 31, 2017)

Sunday Morning









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Will always be one of my favorites! Double domed blue ar sapphire and marine master clasp makes it a truly great watch.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Robotaz (Jan 18, 2012)

dino8791 said:


> Will always be one of my favorites! Double domed blue ar sapphire and marine master clasp makes it a truly great watch.


How much do the clasps go for?


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

80-90 bucks on eBay. Can be used on anything with a 18mm clasp 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Im back into the sumo family gents, SBDC031 on its way to me.

Went with the classic black sumo, bought to wear as a dressier diver, just feel the black looks slick on this watch even though the blue is a lot more popular.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Obviously I am super late to this party. But, never too late, sigh.
First, was in the market for a diver and start the survey from SBDC055, then linked to SBDC061, eventually came across to this SBDC031 and decided to pull the trigger for its beauty.
Now, never in my mind that I would buy the a 2nd of this same diver again (I have both the SARB033 & 035 though). The problem is the more I dive into this legendary thread (I am currently at page 215, phew.....), the more I found the beauty of this watch. Especially the Blumo.
Now, I have a thinking (in way to give myself a reason to purchase this watch again) to purchase the Blumo and keep it till I gift it to my son when he is 21 years old in 15 years time. I have some question hoping the legends here could shed some light:
1. How to maintain the watch in this 15 years? Shall I just store it untouched in the box or shall I occasionally wind/wear it to give it some flex on the spring of the movement?
2. Will the watch be still functional after 15 years of minimal usage? ie Will the lume and dial faded? Will the movement still functional (don't like the idea to swap the movement) etc.
3. Does anyone here have such or similar practice of a watch for their beloved one in future?
Any advice is appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I know that a Sub should go with a bracelet or at moast with a silicone or nato strap but is there someone who have some suggestions for a leather strap?


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

tbgreen said:


> Obviously I am super late to this party. But, never too late, sigh.
> First, was in the market for a diver and start the survey from SBDC055, then linked to SBDC061, eventually came across to this SBDC031 and decided to pull the trigger for its beauty.
> Now, never in my mind that I would buy the a 2nd of this same diver again (I have both the SARB033 & 035 though). The problem is the more I dive into this legendary thread (I am currently at page 215, phew.....), the more I found the beauty of this watch. Especially the Blumo.
> Now, I have a thinking (in way to give myself a reason to purchase this watch again) to purchase the Blumo and keep it till I gift it to my son when he is 21 years old in 15 years time. I have some question hoping the legends here could shed some light:
> ...


Buy the Blumo, wear it sparingly but mainly when he is around so that he is aware of it and comes to remember you wearing it, and then when he is 21, give it to him. Invest in a NOS bezel insert from eBay and keep it stored away to replace the eventually scratched up one.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Or you can put down a deposit on an MK watch and only hope by the time your son is 21 you will actually have the watch in hand.


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

My first JDM Seiko 

I love the watch however Honestly speaking, I am not a fan of the Hardex and the bracelet has a cheap feel to it.

Already looking into a crafter blue band.. and researching about swapping with sapphire crystal









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo in disguise.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

no one suggest me a leather strap for the black sumo?


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I can’t do leather straps (unless nato) on this watch because of the large gap between the lugs and the watch head. It’s too unsightly for me. For whomever else this bothers it limits the strap selection to strapcode bracelets, crafter blue and natos.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

josayeee said:


> I can't do leather straps (unless nato) on this watch because of the large gap between the lugs and the watch head. It's too unsightly for me. For whomever else this bothers it limits the strap selection to strapcode bracelets, crafter blue and natos.


Completely agree!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Yep!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

My slice of heaven.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

***** Jones said:


> Buy the Blumo, wear it sparingly but mainly when he is around so that he is aware of it and comes to remember you wearing it, and then when he is 21, give it to him. Invest in a NOS bezel insert from eBay and keep it stored away to replace the eventually scratched up one.


This is a great idea and literally helped me pulled the trigger on the Blumo. I love the elements of making him "remember" me and that's exactly the reason of gifting him a watch that he can wear it daily, be it rain or shine, tough time, easy time, sad day, happy day, the watch is always be with him.

Thanks for your advise!



59yukon01 said:


> Or you can put down a deposit on an MK watch and only hope by the time your son is 21 you will actually have the watch in hand.


This is a great idea too! But I like the idea that my son wearing a watch which will reminding him of our "moment" of doing stuff together, ie a vacation, working hard for exam, losing a football match, graduation, breaking up with his gals, etc etc.

Thanks legends here for the great advises!!


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

NOS Bezel insert?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

josayeee said:


> I can't do leather straps (unless nato) on this watch because of the large gap between the lugs and the watch head. It's too unsightly for me. For whomever else this bothers it limits the strap selection to strapcode bracelets, crafter blue and natos.


Not true. The leather strap has to be at least 4-5 mm thick and it works fine.


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

Question for those who have done the sapphire crystal mod;

Is this something u can do yourselves or better pay a professional ? 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Time Seller said:


> Not true. The leather strap has to be at least 4-5 mm thick and it works fine.


Seriously: I've never seen a strap that is made of 4-5mm thick leather. If that's the case, it should work. However, I suspect it's as rare to find as a hen's teeth.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Double post.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

countingseconds said:


> Seriously: I've never seen a strap that is made of 4-5mm thick leather. If that's the case, it should work. However, I suspect it's as rare to find as a hen's teeth.


There's an Ebay dealer who sells his handmade straps for reasonable prices and even does custom-made orders. 
The Sumo's a heavy watch and to get rid of the gap you need a thick strap. I ordered a couple of them specifically made for the Sumo. The guy has a Sumo himself so he knew just what to do.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Phew................ finally done reading from first page till the last page here at 607. Learned a lot great stuff and history of sumo. Feeling more bonded to the Sumo now.


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Just arrived. Never too late!
First impression: Stunned!


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Just arrived!


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

Jade Green Sumo. Don't know how I never picked up a Sumo before, what a great Seiko!









Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

They are available if you look, normally designed for bronze divers or the Panerai brigade. I used to make them.


countingseconds said:


> Seriously: I've never seen a strap that is made of 4-5mm thick leather. If that's the case, it should work. However, I suspect it's as rare to find as a hen's teeth.


Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

padi









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyle Jordan (Jun 21, 2018)

While browsing through WUS


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

tokeisukeii said:


> Jade Green Sumo. Don't know how I never picked up a Sumo before, what a great Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great looking watch... just got word that mine is on its way. Looks like the second batch is ready for delivery


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

dino8791 said:


> Will always be one of my favorites! Double domed blue ar sapphire and marine master clasp makes it a truly great watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you source that Marinemaster buckle?

Looks fab!


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I'm pretty impressed with the fit and finish. Can't wait to see it in the sunlight. Hope you enjoy your watch.


tokeisukeii said:


> Jade Green Sumo. Don't know how I never picked up a Sumo before, what a great Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...





CarlosB said:


> Great looking watch... just got word that mine is on its way. Looks like the second batch is ready for delivery


Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

tokeisukeii said:


> Jade Green Sumo. Don't know how I never picked up a Sumo before, what a great Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Love these. Where to find them?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

clockw3rk said:


> Love these. Where to find them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Ordered mine from a rakuten seller called nanaple... they do international shipping


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

MarcoM said:


> Where did you source that Marinemaster buckle?
> 
> Looks fab!


On the Bay. Their not as plentiful as they used to be

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tokeisukeii (Jan 19, 2017)

I got it on Rakuten. Can't remember the sellers name at the moment.


clockw3rk said:


> Love these. Where to find them?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Sent from my SCV33 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Ying Yang









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

tokeisukeii said:


> Jade Green Sumo. Don't know how I never picked up a Sumo before, what a great Seiko!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stunning balance between the dial and the bezel.


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

Can't delete...


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

Just got word from Japan... green Sumo is on its way


----------



## MarcoM (Mar 16, 2012)

dino8791 said:


> On the Bay. Their not as plentiful as they used to be
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I looked at some photo's and considered the gap between the clasp and the link too wide. tnx for the info though.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Good times:


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

My Sumo








SBDC001 or SBDC003 *?*


----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

Since one week I'm a satisfied Sumo wearer. 
The watch is excellent processed and runs with +2,4 s/day within Chronometer specs. 
I'm really in love!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*My first ever Sumo at last! Green no more with the green one.*


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Blumo + BOR.


----------



## oldrock427 (Feb 20, 2018)

I have had mine for 3 days now. Easy Amazon prime transaction at a good price. Love the watch. Alignment is perfect, bracelet is great, seems to keep great time. I was surprised that it fit right out of the box. If it was any smaller, I would have had to buy extra links to get it on my 8 inch wrist! I have never wanted two of the same watch before, but choosing between the black and blue was tough. Maybe I will need to add a blue when the black starts to show some wear.


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

Sumo Pepsi again...love this thing.









Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## erekose (Sep 19, 2011)

CarlosB said:


> Just got word from Japan... green Sumo is on its way


It's a beauty...enjoy.

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

erekose said:


> It's a beauty...enjoy.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Thanks. I currently am...


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

oldrock427 said:


> ... I have never wanted two of the same watch before, but choosing between the black and blue was tough. Maybe I will need to add a blue when the black starts to show some wear.


..... Plus a green emerald 😉


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

erekose said:


> Sumo Pepsi again...love this thing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My favorite color combo for sure

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

It's been a while since I last took this one out of the box, always a pleasure!!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Chose the Blumo for bluewatchmonday


----------



## vlad6604 (Feb 17, 2018)

SZSC004 strap monkey swag Sailcloth dark


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

vlad6604 said:


> SZSC004 strap monkey swag Sailcloth dark
> 
> View attachment 13288793
> 
> ...


Well darn... real handsome

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## smbwrist (Jul 10, 2018)

My seiko sumo zimbe is in action

smbwrist


----------



## smbwrist (Jul 10, 2018)

Sory for double post


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

smbwrist said:


> View attachment 13290319
> 
> 
> My seiko sumo zimbe is in action
> ...


That thing is just wicked!!!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## CarlosB (Jul 13, 2017)

***** Jones said:


> That thing is just wicked!!!
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


Indeed... great watch!


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I still feel special wearing this one...









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

Very nice, much class 

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

AirWatch said:


> *My first ever Sumo at last! Green no more with the green one.*


This is an awesome shot!

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

Getting a Black Sumo with next month's paycheck, can't wait .


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

Received Sumo Black a month ago, kept the tag and protective seal untouched till today.
Finally decided it's time to adjust and fitting the bracelet.
Legendary great watch !!!


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Tbgreen- looks great! Where did you order yours from and what size is your wrist?


----------



## tbgreen (Mar 18, 2018)

biscuit141 said:


> Tbgreen- looks great! Where did you order yours from and what size is your wrist?


Biscuit141 I ordered from amazon jp. The shipping and delivery incl customer clearance was legendary fast at only 4 days. My wrist is slightly less than 7".


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

my trusty Blumo for bluewatchmonday


----------



## nikhil (Jan 30, 2012)

The Sumo at 13500 Feet


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*The green life*
https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/gree...ves-4737623.html?highlight=green+sumo+szsc004


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Green living*


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

My Blumo on Strapcode Angus Jubilee...


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

View attachment 13315265


My Blumo on Strapcode Angus Jubilee...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

lbovill said:


> View attachment 13315265
> 
> 
> My Blumo on Strapcode Angus Jubilee...


Nice. I just ordered mine yesterday for my Pepsi.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

lbovill said:


> View attachment 13315265
> 
> 
> My Blumo on Strapcode Angus Jubilee...


Nice. I just ordered mine yesterday for my Pepsi.


----------



## tritium.hands (Sep 14, 2017)

Love my Orange Sumo.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Black on Angus!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

The Angus is the best Sumo jubilee, hell, best Sumo bracelet full stop.









Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

anrex said:


> Nice. I just ordered mine yesterday for my Pepsi.


It's such a nice fit for the Sumo case, a little curved a little angular! I hope you like it as much as I do. My father needed a new watch, saw mine, picked it up, and then immediately ordered the angus jubilee too.


----------



## Colderamstel (Aug 27, 2015)

anrex said:


> Nice. I just ordered mine yesterday for my Pepsi.


It's such a nice fit for the Sumo case, a little curved a little angular! I hope you like it as much as I do. My father needed a new watch, saw mine, picked it up, and then immediately ordered the angus jubilee too.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## A.D.D.i.c.t. (Oct 3, 2011)

jovani said:


>


Great shots! Really highlighting the design elements of the sumo

Sent from my SM-G935T using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I decided to upgrade two hands to all black. What do you guys think?









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Wouldn't it have been considerably cheaper to mod a Seiko 5 to look like a Sumo, rather than modding a Sumo to look like a Seiko 5? :-s


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Time Seller said:


> Wouldn't it have been considerably cheaper to mod a Seiko 5 to look like a Sumo, rather than modding a Sumo to look like a Seiko 5? :-s


Cheaper I suppose, but it isn't about the money.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Double Post


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


I always think the orange dial Seiko divers would look great with black pvd case, black hands, and black indice outlines.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## antsio100 (Apr 3, 2008)

LOVE the Aegean Blue(mo)!!!


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seiko Sumo first generation. Sbdc001 with an orange Crafterblue









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

jovani said:


>


Very nice. What strap?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

CRAFTERBLUE


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

It came in !! 









Meets expectations, love it.


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

My first sumo, impressed.

IG: WatchMeMod









Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Anyone have a sumo on hexad bracelet? Ive been trying to see what that looks like

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Better yet, is there a sumo bracelet thread? Searched and couldn't find

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## korgath_of_barbaria (Oct 22, 2017)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Sumo Green...


----------



## condenado (Sep 6, 2014)




----------



## Fabrizio_Morini (May 20, 2017)

Uhm I can't decide among black, blu or green
... Decisions, decisions....
And did anybody make a MM mod?

Sent from my NX531J using Tapatalk


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Sumo detail


----------



## Konkur (Jun 3, 2018)

My Sumo died 13 days after I got it . Filing a warranty claim now.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

anrex said:


> Sumo Green...


Very nice mate, congrats, i liked my black so much i ordered one of these greens too, looking forward to getting it.

- - - Updated - - -



anrex said:


> Sumo Green...


Very nice mate, congrats, i liked my black so much i ordered one of these greens too, looking forward to getting it.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)

An humble black one;-)


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

^^^ Nice mod.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Is Yobokies the only spot to pic up a polished chapter rings?


----------



## WatchMeMod (Jul 7, 2018)

Anyone know where I can get the original endmill bracelet without the extended endlinks?

Sent from my SM-G965U using Tapatalk


----------



## RLextherobot (Jan 10, 2017)

Greetings from Cape George NS!


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

Anyone ever try the Yobokies lumed bezel insert? Looks like stock with smaller numbers and DLC coating. I'm on the fence about modding this watch.

Photobucket

- - - Updated - - -

Anyone ever try the Yobokies lumed bezel insert? Looks like stock with smaller numbers and DLC coating. I'm on the fence about modding this watch.

http://photobucket.com/gallery/user/yobokies/media/bWVkaWFJZDoxNDI4MjEzNzY=/?ref=1


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Just picked this up on the forums, in love!!!!


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

twintop said:


> View attachment 13406459


Great picture. Think I'll be finally picking up a blue soon.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

twintop said:


> View attachment 13406459


Nice Blumo. WOW, I need more photos...

- - - Updated - - -



twintop said:


> View attachment 13406459


Nice Blumo. WOW, I need more photos...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)

Quick behind the wheel wrist shot of the Blumo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

It's been a month since I wore my Blumo. Shame on me.


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

New green sumo for me!









grumo?
Greeno?

Yeah, green sumo it is!


----------



## Maddog1970 (Sep 28, 2015)

X2again....still....


----------



## dino8791 (Apr 25, 2018)

Ceramic bezel insert inbound, enjoying it in its mostly stock state

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I love wearing my Sumo all the time but sometimes I feel bad because I love wearing it at work wehre I get the most time with it, but I see the battle scars are adding up. I love that the Sumo is priced to beat it up... but that does not make me feel good about it.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Again today. Really love this watch, but at times I've considered selling it. However, the amazing accuracy I get with this one is like hitting the lottery so no way. It's been like this since I got it.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Anyone ever put a polished chapter ring in theirs?


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Jubilee delivery


----------



## Stromboli (Mar 26, 2010)

I just want to give the 1st Gen Sumo a "BIG |>|>|>". And to show some appreciation for a watch that sometimes get's a bad wrap. I do not have any pic's to share, sorry. I will take some shots when I get my next off day and post them for you guys and gals to look at, thanks for understanding.

First of all, and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that any other Seiko has the word "Scuba" on it's dial. And it look's so darn good, I mean it is pleasing to the eye. JMO.

Second, the bezel. I have read others saying it is "Cartoon" like and it is not fitting for the watch at all. Mod's please forgive my language but I say "BULL" to this. I think that the bezel is very fitting to the Sumo. In fact I will go even further and say that part of the DNA and characteristic personality of the Sumo is attributed to the stock bezel of the Sumo. The bezel is part of the Sumo's fabric and to me without it it world not really be a Sumo. Again, JMO.

Third, This one is for all those who think that the Sumo should have a 22 mm strap. I don't know about you but having a 20 mm strap makes the Sumo more stealth and sleek. The 22 mm strap should as it is be savored for the SRP777 Re-Issue Turtle and "Not" the Sumo. You guessed it, JMO.

The other day I took off my stainless steel bracelet and put a Seiko "Spork Strap" on my Sumo and the Sumo took on a whole new look. It almost shouted out to me saying "this is who I am", or "hey look at me with the new spork rubber strap I'm the best". As funny as it may sound by changing the strap it the Sumo took on a whole new appearance. And it is very refreshing.

The case of the Sumo is another point that I would like to touch down on. To me the Sumo's case gives off 2 different types of vibes. One being "Sport Diver" and the other being "Dress Diver". I don't dress up at all but know for certain that if I were to put on a suit or even a Tuxedo for that matter the Sumo would not be out of place. Based upon my collection of Seiko divers I can say that the Sumo is the only watch that will let me have the best of 2 worlds, as such.

So this is why I am writing this, to show my renewed appreciation for the Seiko Sumo and to give yet one more thumbs up for the word "Scuba" on the dial, a classic touch by no one other than Seiko. :-!:-!:-!

Fear not my fellow dive watch enthusiasts, I will have pics to be viewed in the coming days. Thank you for your time.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

My latest GrandMo


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Stromboli said:


> I just want to give the 1st Gen Sumo a "BIG |>|>|>". And to show some appreciation for a watch that sometimes get's a bad wrap. I do not have any pic's to share, sorry. I will take some shots when I get my next off day and post them for you guys and gals to look at, thanks for understanding.
> 
> First of all, and correct me if I'm wrong but I don't think that any other Seiko has the word "Scuba" on it's dial. And it look's so darn good, I mean it is pleasing to the eye. JMO.
> 
> ...


Like the Sumo my older model Shogun also has Scuba. There are quite a few other older models that did as well, but nothing recent.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

undertheradar said:


> Decided this switch out the Dagaz MM hands with some from a SNZF. I just couldn't handle the different brightness of the lume between them and the dial.


Sorry for the ancient bump, which bezel insert is that? looks smoother/shinier than the stock Sumo insert


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Essentially "Diver's 200mm" equals the words Scuba though many seem to think the word Scuba is cooler.


----------



## twintop (Nov 16, 2012)




----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Checking-in with my SZSC004. I was originally looking for a blue Sumo but,,,,,, opportunity had a rendezvous with preparedness and I ended up with this guy.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

This is my first Sumo, and I'm amazed by the whole "package"
really love the caseworks on this watch and I'm positively surprised by how it wears


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Incredibile Watch.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

PixlPutterMan said:


> undertheradar said:
> 
> 
> > Decided this switch out the Dagaz MM hands with some from a SNZF. I just couldn't handle the different brightness of the lume between them and the dial.
> ...


Can anyone identify this bezel insert?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Can anyone identify this bezel insert?


Looks like the bezel insert from the 50th anniversary Sumo, the SBDC027.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Almost bought another BOR for this one but I happened to find this shark mesh I got in trade and was able to make it fit my wrist by changing out the buckle.









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> Looks like the bezel insert from the 50th anniversary Sumo, the SBDC027.


I believe you are correct, thanks


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

PixlPutterMan said:


> Anyone ever put a polished chapter ring in theirs?


Yes, love it. Do it!









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

Nope. Try DLW, try CLBI.


PixlPutterMan said:


> Is Yobokies the only spot to pic up a polished chapter rings?


Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## tikkathree (Oct 11, 2014)

I love my Blumo with mods, I'd probably love it as much unmodded. 
I don't always want to wear blue though so my mind turns to having the same pleasure on a different colour,: I've already ordered a DD with green AR, a stainless bezel insert and a brushed chapter ring with etched minute marks but I haven't buttoned down dial, hands and, frankly, dial colour.
Black? Maybe
Orange? I have a long history of not keeping orange dials.
Pepsi bezel? Not for me. 
Green Sumo? Tbh I think there are nicer greens.

I'm looking at other dial colours, date window isn't essential. No rush.









Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Put it on the BoR for day 4. Hadn't worn it in over a month and now can't take it off.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

tikkathree said:


> I love my Blumo with mods, I'd probably love it as much unmodded.
> I don't always want to wear blue though so my mind turns to having the same pleasure on a different colour,: I've already ordered a DD with green AR, a stainless bezel insert and a brushed chapter ring with etched minute marks but I haven't buttoned down dial, hands and, frankly, dial colour.
> Black? Maybe
> Orange? I have a long history of not keeping orange dials.
> ...


Can you post some more pics, I am debating a polished chapter ring too


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

tikkathree said:


> Yes, love it. Do it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I cant decide if I like it. I like the polished look you get, like an MM300, but I think the lack of minute hashes throws me off....hmmmm decisions decisions


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice bracelet bro, looks great! wheres it from?
Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Nice bracelet bro, looks great! wheres it from?
> Thanks


Thanks! I actually got it from an individual, but its a Yobokies.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Thanks! I actually got it from an individual, but its a Yobokies.


Thanks mate, looks a treat.


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


> Put it on the BoR for day 4. Hadn't worn it in over a month and now can't take it off.


Looks Great :-!


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Orange Sumo looks best on BOR!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## SHAH1369 (Jan 2, 2018)

I've just started wearing my SZSC004 and the love affair is real. This watch is absolutely amazing, on so many freaking levels. It might be my favourite watch (or it could be the honeymoon phase, we'll see over time).


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

SHAH1369 said:


> I've just started wearing my SZSC004 and the love affair is real. This watch is absolutely amazing, on so many freaking levels. It might be my favourite watch (or it could be the honeymoon phase, we'll see over time).
> 
> View attachment 13447645
> View attachment 13447647


Oh, I know that feeling. I impatiently waited 1 month for mine to come in the mail, and I was absolutely elated when it arrived. I wrote about my surprise in another thread, but I want to reiterate how blown away I was by the case finish. Everyone said it, but I just assumed people were blindly singing praise. Nope. Favorite watch I own? Up there definitely, but I am not quite sure about that. I find myself constantly looking at the dial and rotating my wrist in the sun to watch it bloom and rebloom, so that puts it pretty high up there in my book. I am currently on vacation so I am primarily wearing my beach beater, but when I get back I am pretty sure it is going to see a whole lot of wrist time. Congrats man and enjoy.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sold my sbdc033 a while ago and managed to find an sbdc003 for a reasonable price, it's not in pristine condition but I still can't wait, should be here tomorrow, still got my crafter blue bright blue strap ready!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Sold my sbdc033 a while ago and managed to find an sbdc003 for a reasonable price, it's not in pristine condition but I still can't wait, should be here tomorrow, still got my crafter blue bright blue strap ready!


do you really sold a SUMO with a newer caliber for a Sumo with an older caliber?


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Sold the 033 last year and seeing the price of a used 003 was significantly less than new or used 033 I went for it. Also I'm not the biggest fan of the prospex logo. In my experience the Seiko movements have been solid and age doesn't bother me in the slightest.


sblantipodi said:


> do you really sold a SUMO with a newer caliber for a Sumo with an older caliber?


Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Only way to go.... ;-)


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Same caliber, just newer version of it.


Unsolved_Mistry said:


> Sold the 033 last year and seeing the price of a used 003 was significantly less than new or used 033 I went for it. Also I'm not the biggest fan of the prospex logo. In my experience the Seiko movements have been solid and age doesn't bother me in the slightest.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H990 using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Last days of pool!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## burns78 (Feb 10, 2015)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

Has arrived this week. The green is amazing. It just looks like 1000$


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wow, the 6r15 is no joke. I have been giving my Sumo some wrist time the last 3 days and it has only gained a second each day (I have actually only been wearing it sparingly because I am on vacation and I do not want to rough it up quite yet). I am more than impressed. My previous Japanese watches have not kept great time, while my Swiss watches knock it out of the ballpark. The 6r15 has completely changed my point of view.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, the 6r15 is no joke. I have been giving my Sumo some wrist time the last 3 days and it has only gained a second each day (I have actually only been wearing it sparingly because I am on vacation and I do not want to rough it up quite yet). I am more than impressed. My previous Japanese watches have not kept great time, while my Swiss watches knock it out of the ballpark. The 6r15 has completely changed my point of view.


Consider yourself lucky and don't get too excited over the 6r15. I to have a Blumo that keeps incredibly accurate time. Something like -0.5 s/d for the 2 years I've had it. However, this would make only 1 out of 6 6r15's that kept good time. The other 5 are/were all over the place, so while I know this movement is capable, the odds of getting a good one are not very high imo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, the 6r15 is no joke. I have been giving my Sumo some wrist time the last 3 days and it has only gained a second each day (I have actually only been wearing it sparingly because I am on vacation and I do not want to rough it up quite yet). I am more than impressed. My previous Japanese watches have not kept great time, while my Swiss watches knock it out of the ballpark. The 6r15 has completely changed my point of view.


Consider yourself lucky and don't get too excited over the 6r15. I to have a Blumo that keeps incredibly accurate time. Something like -0.5 s/d for the 2 years I've had it. However, this would make only 1 out of 6 6r15's that kept good time. The other 5 are/were all over the place, so while I know this movement is capable, the odds of getting a good one are not very high imo.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wise words. Funny enough, I woke up today to find my Sumo at -10 seconds. Damn. I rented a motorcycle yesterday for a couple hours and travelled around on some horribly bumpy roads. Would it really make that much of a difference? Hoping this is just anomalous, but we will see.


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wise words. Funny enough, I woke up today to find my Sumo at -10 seconds. Damn. I rented a motorcycle yesterday for a couple hours and travelled around on some horribly bumpy roads. Would it really make that much of a difference? Hoping this is just anomalous, but we will see.


Yes. Happened to me with 7S26s too. Interestingly enough if I wax one of my vehicles in a clockwise circular motion it makes them gain time. Have had that happen multiple times.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

those calibers can be calibrated to +2/-2 seconds a day but they will not retain those performance for the entire life.
in any cases, if well calibrated it's really really really difficutl that it will play worse than -10/+10 a day.

a calibration costs 20€ in Italy with 10 minutes of work of a good watch repairer.


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Crystaltimes double domed crystal and brushed Aluminum chapter ring plis Yobokoes hands. What do you guys think? Does it pass?









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

will70 said:


> Crystaltimes double domed crystal and brushed Aluminum chapter ring plis Yobokoes hands. What do you guys think? Does it pass?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Definitely liking this one! Great watch.


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

The green is in the house! Killed 2 birds with one stone as it's my 1st Sumo & 1st green watch. I'm feeling it!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Louie777 said:


> The green is in the house! Killed 2 birds with one stone as it's my 1st Sumo & 1st green watch. I'm feeling it!


They are real gems. This was also my first Sumo and also my first green watch. 
My brother rides me a lot about buying watches, but I have worn this watch around him a few times and he always takes notice and compliments it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Louie777 said:


> The green is in the house! Killed 2 birds with one stone as it's my 1st Sumo & 1st green watch. I'm feeling it!


very nice shot congrats


----------



## Louie777 (Aug 25, 2015)

Thanks! Old iPhone lol.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Congratulations Hakuho, truly GOAT. Maybe it'll be a zensho yusho even.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tommyboy8585 (Sep 12, 2018)

Here’s mine. 😊. I do have a blumo with out the “x” on it too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

*Re: Here's mine*

My First Sumo a SBDC 033 Blumo. Picked it up here on the forum with a Strapcode Type 1 SE Bracelet already installed, Love the Bracelet so Much it's never been off the Watch in nearly 2 Years.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

*Re: Here's mine*

Strapcode Super Engineer Type 1 Bracelet. A Better shot of the Lugs and Bracelet.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SBP029 Silver Surfer Sumo on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee. Modded with the Cyclops Removed.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Louie777 said:


> The green is in the house! Killed 2 birds with one stone as it's my 1st Sumo & 1st green watch. I'm feeling it!


Nice Piece! Enjoy! I need to Pick up a Jade Sumo in the near Future. I've got the Jade Monster and the Dial Color on these Pieces is Awesome!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SPB 031 Green Thai LE on a Yobokies 2 Tone Beads of Rice. Modded with a Double Dome Sapphire to get rid of the Cyclops. The original Sapphire is safely put away to have the option to restore to original if Desired.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Better Shot of the 2 Tone Beads of Rice Bracelet on the SPB 031


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

SBDC 005 Orange Sumo on a Yobokies Beads of Rice Bracelet.

Modded with a Blue AR DD Sapphire
LCBI Bezel Insert
Polished Sumo Handset


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> SBP029 Silver Surfer Sumo on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee. Modded with the Cyclops Removed.
> 
> View attachment 13503253


Nice. I have always wanted one of those Thai LEs. You have a nice collection of Sumos!


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice. I have always wanted one of those Thai LEs. You have a nice collection of Sumos!


Thank You Mr Jones.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

And last but not least the Original Sumo, Old School SBDC 001 Classic Black Scuba Dial on a Strapcode End Mill Bracelet.


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Better shot of the End Mill Bracelet on the 001.

Oh yeah it's got a Diver's Extension Ratchet Clasp which is really Nice and built like a Tank, but it's a lot thicker than the Factory Clasp, Standard Strapcode Clasp or even the MM300 Ratchet Clasp. I wouldn't want it on every Sumo I have but it's Cool to have it on at least One. The Tool Marks on the hinge is a Nice touch too.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

That green and gold sumo looks like a really nice pool table. Big pimpin


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

darth_radb said:


> SBP029 Silver Surfer Sumo on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee. Modded with the Cyclops Removed.
> 
> View attachment 13503253


Fantastic! Congrats on removing the cyclops . . . now the watch is perfect.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Question about my date wheel. It starts changing around 11 and then does not actually fully change until 12:05. Everything else is perfect about this watch.



















I love this watch, so maybe it should not bother me...but it kinda does. Is this the norm? My other similarly priced watches have far more accurate date wheel mechanisms.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

^^^
That's the norm. Gorgeous watch BTW-congrats!


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Hale color said:


> ^^^
> That's the norm. Gorgeous watch BTW-congrats!


Thanks! Okay, I can live with it then. Just wanted to make sure mine was not doing anything abnormal.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Seiko, please bring back the orange Sumo!!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Question about my date wheel. It starts changing around 11 and then does not actually fully change until 12:05. Everything else is perfect about this watch.
> View attachment 13506095
> View attachment 13506097
> View attachment 13506099
> ...


wow


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

!! 









Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

A few things still left to mod....but I'm in love already...


----------



## Basclubz (Oct 4, 2018)

♥









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Where does one look for handsets for the Sumo? I would like to find something with a big blue or orange minute hand


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

Installed a double dome last night.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

^^^ Looks great, which double dome did you go with? Also, any more pics of the watch on that ISO strap? Curious how the gap between the watch and strap appears on the Sumo.


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

biscuit141 said:


> ^^^ Looks great, which double dome did you go with? Also, any more pics of the watch on that ISO strap? Curious how the gap between the watch and strap appears on the Sumo.


Its a crystal times DD.

There is a decent gap on the strap, Its a thick strap so it was the "smallest" gap I could find in the straps I had.


----------



## LeeMorgan (Jun 3, 2012)




----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like mods on Sumo, Sumo is too beatiful as it is.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like mods on Sumo, Sumo is too beatiful as it is.


Totally agree. Leave the mods to the SKX line, even that makes me cringe.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

?








Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Sunday Everyone! The Blumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## traczu (Jun 5, 2017)

This orange Sumo is great. I was really considering getting it, but for now I got green one.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Mine has a misaligned chapter ring. It took several days for me to learn to live with it. I was thinking the Sumo would kill my watch hunger for several years but when I saw the chapter ring I immediately began thinking of the SPB051 or SPB077. Although now I'm attached to the Sumo and like it very much.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like mods on Sumo, Sumo is too beatiful as it is.


Agree 100%!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*You show the lights that stop me turn to stone*


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

I finally joined the club. Sized her up today.

Was a little worried about the case/lug size for my 6.6" wrist, but it fits and feels fantastic! Conforms nicely to my wrist.










The lighting in the second picture made my Blumo look black.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

khronolektur said:


> Mine has a misaligned chapter ring. It took several days for me to learn to live with it. I was thinking the Sumo would kill my watch hunger for several years but when I saw the chapter ring I immediately began thinking of the SPB051 or SPB077. Although now I'm attached to the Sumo and like it very much.


Don't feel too bad about it. There are certainly way more Seikos out there with misaligned chapter rings than there are with perfect alignment. It's almost as if you don't have an authentic Seiko without a misalignment.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

khronolektur said:


> Mine has a misaligned chapter ring. It took several days for me to learn to live with it. I was thinking the Sumo would kill my watch hunger for several years but when I saw the chapter ring I immediately began thinking of the SPB051 or SPB077. Although now I'm attached to the Sumo and like it very much.


It's actually an easy fix for someone with the right tools.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Well, Gents, I have a “new in box” black Sumo that woll be on its way to me next week. You simply cannot call yourself a watch guy if you don’t own a Seiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

The purple sumo is thailand limited edition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Playing with my phone and my Seiko jewel


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Still wearing the sumo today


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

poppo said:


> The purple sumo is thailand limited edition.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have to admit when I first saw a picture of this watch I thought it was a Photoshop fail.
Acquired taste, I guess.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

rosborn said:


> Well, Gents, I have a "new in box" black Sumo that woll be on its way to me next week. You simply cannot call yourself a watch guy if you don't own a Seiko.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Very good choice on the black, i compared the black and blue side by side, both lovely but the blue was a bit too blue, looked a bit sporty, the black looks crisp and can be dressed up or down.

I like the nascar font even more now that ive had it in rotation, its one of seikos best cases too, beautiful design.

Youll have to give us your thoughts when you get it.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Cobia said:


> Very good choice on the black, i compared the black and blue side by side, both lovely but the blue was a bit too blue, looked a bit sporty, the black looks crisp and can be dressed up or down.
> 
> I like the nascar font even more now that ive had it in rotation, its one of seikos best cases too, beautiful design.
> 
> Youll have to give us your thoughts when you get it.


Truth be told, the black Sumo and I have danced a few times. I have also danced a couple of times with the MM399. I love the MM300, really I do, the Sumo scratches the same itch for me at a fraction of the price. I just think the Sumo is an awesome timepiece.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## desire68 (Dec 4, 2010)

Just upgraded the sapphire crystal and the crown on my Pepsi. Seiko should have included this crown from the beginning imho.
The wrist shot is from today at church.
Mike


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

desire68 said:


> Just upgraded the sapphire crystal and the crown on my Pepsi. Seiko should have included this crown from the beginning imho.
> The wrist shot is from today at church.
> Mike


Looks great. Seiko honestly boggles my mind. They are moving a lot of their watches up in price while at the same time removing features found in higher end watches, in this case a signed crown. So many Seiko watches used to offer this great little extra detail and now they have almost all been discontinued or swapped to sterile crowns. Same can be said for misalignment, I refuse to believe that a company as large as Seiko can't get this issue sorted and provide proper alignment in mass production. I'm also surprised as a Japanese company they let this QC stuff slide, are the Japanese typically known for attention to detail?


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

desire68 said:


> Just upgraded the sapphire crystal and the crown on my Pepsi. Seiko should have included this crown from the beginning imho.
> The wrist shot is from today at church.
> Mike


Looks great. Seiko honestly boggles my mind. They are moving a lot of their watches up in price while at the same time removing features found in higher end watches, in this case a signed crown. So many Seiko watches used to offer this great little extra detail and now they have almost all been discontinued or swapped to sterile crowns. Same can be said for misalignment, I refuse to believe that a company as large as Seiko can't get this issue sorted and provide proper alignment in mass production. I'm also surprised as a Japanese company they let this QC stuff slide, are the Japanese typically known for attention to detail?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just off the USPS truck. If you'e seen one, you've seen a hundred. Pretty stoked though. I had been Seiko-less for a couple of years, after wearing a Seiko 7N46 for years. Does it make me look fat?










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

rosborn said:


> Just off the USPS truck. If you'e seen one, you've seen a hundred. Pretty stoked though. I had been Seiko-less for a couple of years, after wearing a Seiko 7N46 for years. Does it make me look fat?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats Rosborn! I miss my Sumo, such a different watch and a strap monster. May I ask where you got yours?

Also, just curious, I saw your post in the Ginault thread about how you wore your Ocean Rover as your one watch for a full year, what made you want to add the Sumo?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> Congrats Rosborn! I miss my Sumo, such a different watch and a strap monster. May I ask where you got yours?
> 
> Also, just curious, I saw your post in the Ginault thread about how you wore your Ocean Rover as your one watch for a full year, what made you want to add the Sumo?


Hi biscuit14,

I bought it on the sales subforum from Gabe (uvalaw2005). I can't praise him enough. Very business like and prompt shipper. In other words, no hassle guy.

Why did I add the Sumo after wearing the Ginault for a year? Nostalgia. My first decent watch was a Seiko quartz diver. I loved that watch and wore it for 10 years until I lost it down a very deep storm sewer in Detroit. It's been 2 years since I owned a Seiko (a Sumo) and the price was too good for me to pass up (for a new in box Sumo).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

rosborn said:


> Hi biscuit14,
> 
> I bought it on the sales subforum from Gabe (uvalaw2005). I can't praise him enough. Very business like and prompt shipper. In other words, no hassle guy.
> 
> ...


Hey I saw UVALAW2005's sale post. I even messaged him to see how he was getting such great deals on NIB watches. I sold off my Sumo earlier this year after buying it last July. I sold off most of my watches and just kept the sentimental ones. I remember the Sumo being big yet still wearing so well. I have a nice collection of 20mm NATOs that I acquired for the Sumo, maybe again one day.


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

OK! I've joined this club and I have to say I am super impressed by the Sumo. My number one watch is a blue Tudor Pelagos so I'm using that watch as a reference or standard for a top level diver. The Sumo does not disappoint whatsoever. When you factor in the price point its just an unbelievable value that I have to say belongs in everyone's collection (or at least one of this tier of Seiko divers)

So just one more point of reference....I owned a Rolex Submariner 166610LV for a very short time. Honestly that was and is my grail watch. It just didn't feel right to own a watch that expensive and valuable. Its not me and its not my budget truth be told. The Green Sumo gets you so incredibly close to that experience its really shocking. I'm not saying its the same etc... I'm just saying that the colors, vibe and operation of the watch is remarkable for the cost. This watch is just exciting. I'm so proud to own it.

NOW I need a bit of help. I was sizing the bracelet and STUPIDLY I've lost the collars to 3 or 4 links. I just did not realize it was a pin AND collar system. Man I wish they were screws but I know corners need to be cut at this price point. 

EDIT: Called Mahwah, NJ Service Center and got what I needed! Wasn't too cheap but MY MISTAKE. Watch for the collars when sizing the bracelet!! haha

I'm also going to add a Strapcode but I want the OEM bracelet fully operational. I actually like the way it looks, fits and feels despite its slightly lower quality level. 

Some pics!!!


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Green Sumo!!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

BradPittFUAngie said:


> OK! I've joined this club and I have to say I am super impressed by the Sumo. My number one watch is a blue Tudor Pelagos so I'm using that watch as a reference or standard for a top level diver. The Sumo does not disappoint whatsoever. When you factor in the price point its just an unbelievable value that I have to say belongs in everyone's collection (or at least one of this tier of Seiko divers)
> 
> So just one more point of reference....I owned a Rolex Submariner 166610LV for a very short time. Honestly that was and is my grail watch. It just didn't feel right to own a watch that expensive and valuable. Its not me and its not my budget truth be told. The Green Sumo gets you so incredibly close to that experience its really shocking. I'm not saying its the same etc... I'm just saying that the colors, vibe and operation of the watch is remarkable for the cost. This watch is just exciting. I'm so proud to own it.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the Sumo family! I just re-entered the family myself. and an happy to report that my SBDC031, after three days of ownership, is running at +\- 0 seconds per day.

The Seiko Service Center in New Jersey can provide you with pins and collars. Call them because I have had emails go unanswered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

Finally swapped out the 3 o'clock day disc for the 4 o'clock day disc now everything lines up!!!! Now I love it even more!!!!









Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

What have I done! Lol









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Also modded version of Sumo


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

Here's my lightly moded sump.with mm300 strap and smp bezel insert from dlw


----------



## will70 (Apr 25, 2018)

Crafter Blue ... best rubber strap for the Sumo imho









Sent from my SM-N960W using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

I wish there was a Sumo GMT!

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

So, I have had my Sumo for one week and it has already lost 12 seconds in that time. Should I send it back and have my money refunded?











Just kidding. I could not be more thrilled with its performance.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Joined the Sumo club Today


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

trameline said:


> Joined the Sumo club Today


Mine says welcome and hello!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

rosborn said:


> So, I have had my Sumo for one week and it has already lost 12 seconds in that time. Should I send it back and have my money refunded?
> 
> Just kidding. I could not be more thrilled with its performance.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


No, but you should send it to me. I will give you a "fair" price for your defective watch. I miss my old Sumo, it was about 0 to +1 s/d. Ugh.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> No, but you should send it to me. I will give you a "fair" price for your defective watch. I miss my old Sumo, it was about 0 to +1 s/d. Ugh.


Aww man, you let one hell of a watch go. I know you wish you could do a "do over".

I have had a few Sumos that have been close to being this accurate. I have also had a few Swiss made watches that have been clise to being this accurate. A LOT of people poo-poo the 6R15 movement as not being as nice or as accurate as the Swiss made 2824 or SW200. I have had several watches with both of those movements that were not as accurate as this 6R15. In fact, every Seiko I have owned with the 6R15 movement has been more accurate than any watch with a Swiss mivement I have owned.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

A week of ownership. 0 seconds gained or lost. Largest variation was -3 and when worn sped back up to 0. Literally the most accurate watch I’ve ever owned so far. Several thousand spent on “better” watches. None better than SUMO.


----------



## johnmichael (Oct 14, 2017)

Looks great in green but I love my Blumo!


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Looks great in green but I love my Blumo!


Same here. I would love to add this green beauty, now that I have a Blumo. I bet they look good together in my watch box.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

johnmichael said:


> Looks great in green but I love my Blumo!


Same here. I would love to add this green beauty, now that I have a Blumo. I bet they look good together in my watch box.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

BradPittFUAngie said:


> A week of ownership. 0 seconds gained or lost. Largest variation was -3 and when worn sped back up to 0. Literally the most accurate watch I've ever owned so far. Several thousand spent on "better" watches. None better than SUMO.


Mine is pretty accurate, but nothing like that. Wow. These days it is generally around +5. I am wearing mine right now, too.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Is it just me or has Seiko stepped up their game with the Sumo bracelet? I am impressed. This bracelet seems to be much more solid and well built than in the past.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

rosborn said:


> Is it just me or has Seiko stepped up their game with the Sumo bracelet? I am impressed. This bracelet seems to be much more solid and well built than in the past.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Agreed. I read a lot of grumblings about the Sumo bracelet when researching before buying mine. But I must say, I find the bracelet extremely comfortable and great looking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Strapcode Super Enginneer 11 arrived today, here it is on my Green Sumo, it feels a lot heavier than the OEM bracelet, although it wears very comfortable .
IMHO I think it gives the Sumo a little more presence.


----------



## Tomgbw (Jan 11, 2014)

Sumo Mod


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Sumo Midori bone stock*


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

rosborn said:


> Is it just me or has Seiko stepped up their game with the Sumo bracelet? I am impressed. This bracelet seems to be much more solid and well built than in the past.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


That was probably the biggest surprise when I purchased mine. The bracelet is great! I will say it looks a bit odd size wise off the wrist, but once you throw it on it all makes sense.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc069









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Oh damn, I wish I had not seen this. Looks great! Congrats! How's the dial? It looks like it pops a lot like my green Sumo.


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Wrist shot.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Oh damn, I wish I had not seen this. Looks great! Congrats! How's the dial? It looks like it pops a lot like my green Sumo.


thanks.
this blue sunburst dial is very beautiful.
a yellow second hand so nice.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

poppo said:


> Wrist shot.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi
That Blumo looks stunning, :-! , I may have to invest to go with my Green :-!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

The only thing to irritate me about my Blumo is the misaligned/misprinted chapter ring.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

As of yesterday, Kisenosato was the only yokozuna still left in the november basho, but it hasn't gone well for him. Saw a thread over @r/sumo on reddit that something was up, perhaps he lost and withdrew. In any case, the field is completely open, personally I believe Takayasu is a strong contender. But my wishes always go out to the bulgarian blubber, Aoiyama  hakkeyoi!


----------



## Celtictoc (Sep 10, 2018)

poppo said:


> sbdc069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations for being the first to enjoy this fantastic Sumo. I am also very interested in this Sumo. I love this new dial (similar to the Blue Lagoon). But it leaves me speechless, as model after model Seiko continues doing nothing to correct misalignment of the bezel. Frankly, I do not understand it in Seiko.


----------



## HIPdeluxe (Nov 14, 2011)

SBDC001 on DE39AZ...


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Wednesday 🐪 Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Hi
Can someone please explain the difference between the SBCD033 & SBCD069 Sumo ,I have googled the question but with no success.
Thanks :-!


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Celtictoc said:


> Congratulations for being the first to enjoy this fantastic Sumo. I am also very interested in this Sumo. I love this new dial (similar to the Blue Lagoon). But it leaves me speechless, as model after model Seiko continues doing nothing to correct misalignment of the bezel. Frankly, I do not understand it in Seiko.


Please go back in the thread. If you do you will find two things:

1. Seiko views the Sumo as being a dive/tool watch and, therefore, do not view the minimal misalignment as being a critical issue,

and

2. The minimal misalignment is within Seiko specifications and is, therefore, not an issue.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

trameline said:


> Hi
> Can someone please explain the difference between the SBCD033 & SBCD069 Sumo ,I have googled the question but with no success.
> Thanks :-!


Differences are the dial as being sunburst, chapter ring with yellow five minute track, and the sweep second hand with yellow applied from center to the tip. Also, I believe it is limited, but not marked on the case back. I just received mine yesterday.


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

anrex said:


> Differences are the dial as being sunburst, chapter ring with yellow five minute track, and the sweep second hand with yellow applied from center to the tip. Also, I believe it is limited, but not marked on the case back. I just received mine yesterday.


Thanks for the reply, the watch I was following on EBay a Sumo 033 the pictures were not very clear , now I have studied it with the benefit of your input I can make out the differences . So I will now continue a search for the Sumo 069 :-!
This is my Green Sumo with the above.


----------



## Jesus Jones (Feb 6, 2017)

poppo said:


> sbdc069
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They stole my idea and made it a limited edition!!! No royalties!!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

anrex said:


> `


Doggone! That is a sharp Sumo! Very nice!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

This came in the mail yesterday. Last night








Today









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

MeWatchYou said:


> This came in the mail yesterday. Last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Old School...I love it! I have a new one, had a couple of old versions, and wish I could have one of those back. Don't get me wrong, I am VERY HAPPY with what I have - cannot beat the accuracy of this watch - but I do love that dial. If you ever decide to flip it please contact me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Tooros (Nov 2, 2018)

rosborn said:


> Old School...I love it! I have a new one, had a couple of old versions, and wish I could have one of those back. Don't get me wrong, I am VERY HAPPY with what I have - cannot beat the accuracy of this watch - but I do love that dial. If you ever decide to flip it please contact me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro












Love mine as much as the day I got it. 
Thinking of a crafter blue for a change.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MeWatchYou (Jul 26, 2011)

rosborn said:


> Old School...I love it! I have a new one, had a couple of old versions, and wish I could have one of those back. Don't get me wrong, I am VERY HAPPY with what I have - cannot beat the accuracy of this watch - but I do love that dial. If you ever decide to flip it please contact me.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I agree, sometimes old school is just plain better.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

`


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Saturday Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

More info on that strap, please
I like very much how it fits the Sumo
Thank you in advance


anrex said:


> `


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Sumo Sunday


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

messyGarage said:


> More info on that strap, please
> I like very much how it fits the Sumo
> Thank you in advance


It is the strap that came with my SBDC055
Seiko Watches - Prospex PADI 200M Automatic Ref. SBDC055


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

messyGarage said:


> More info on that strap, please
> I like very much how it fits the Sumo
> Thank you in advance


It is the strap that came with my SBDC055
Seiko Watches - Prospex PADI 200M Automatic Ref. SBDC055


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

mine just arrived... btw for those who are wondering, the dial is the same blue as the blue lagoon.


----------



## beasy (May 12, 2018)

darth_radb said:


> Happy Tuesday Everyone! The SBDC 069 Blue Coral Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍💙💙💙🌊
> View attachment 13655657


beautiful sumo, does this sbdc069 has the same blue dial color as the sbdc033?

Sent from my vivo 1606 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## Tooros (Nov 2, 2018)

anrex said:


> snipped


What's that strap if I may ask?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## irish0625 (Mar 10, 2013)

MN original.. Made of Parachute material


Tooros said:


> What's that strap if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Great watch.


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

Tooros said:


> What's that strap if I may ask?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Here you go:
https://erikasoriginals.com/

To add, there is a thread on this forum for further viewing:
https://www.watchuseek.com/f222/do-erikas-straps-deserve-price-4644869-45.html


----------



## clockw3rk (May 31, 2018)

Has anyone done a 'batman' bezel mod on their sumo?

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

here's my blue bezel (lumed) and mm style hands sumo... so nice


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

imdamian said:


> mine just arrived... btw for those who are wondering, the dial is the same blue as the blue lagoon.
> 
> View attachment 13656201
> 
> ...


Seeing those two together as a couple makes me want to buy one to go with my green Sumo........and if I do that, I could also get the black and make it into a nice happy family...damn it, resist urrrrrgggggeeeee...........


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

I just posted a Crafter Blue Fitted Sumo Rubber for for sale if anybody is interested. I love mine, but don't need two.

https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=4839377


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Haven't worn anything except this for over a month straight now.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sumo on strapcode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Hi there,I ordered a ceramic bezel from LCBI for the Sumo, which is going to be delivered this week. I would like to complete my "build" with a new crystal.
I kinda dig the bevelled edges on crystals, but haven't seen them that often on Sumo's. Are there any Sumo users, which had installed the *flat* sapphire from Crystal times with the bevelled edge?


----------



## maharijn (Apr 30, 2018)

Edit: Double post


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Such an awesome watch! I am so glad I decided to puchase this wonderful watch again.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Rosborn, what size is your wrist?


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

biscuit141 said:


> Rosborn, what size is your wrist?


7", exactly.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

In the two years I have owned my Sumo I have never been quite satisfied with the strap, supplied or a couple if NATOS, a leather NATO being the best todate. I saw a post on a Di-Modal Chronissimo and found out they also make a 20mm in brown (dark brown) and couldn't find an image of a blue sumo with this strap. In my minds eye it seemed a good match. The strap measurements particularly the thickness 7.2mm and flared strap at the lugs looked like it was practically perfect for the normally overwhelming sumo. So ordered one from watchobsession after noticing a price drop. Christmas maybe. Finally the watch with the Di-Modal Chronissimo strap looks balanced to my eye and blue and leather are always good combination. The strap is pretty stiff and needs to be worn in, so so wrist shot yet that will be for my own enjoyment for a couple of months.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonderful watch


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

I guess I made the "nice list".


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Wonderful


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Very nice watch


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

mannal said:


> I guess I made the "nice list".
> 
> View attachment 13746625












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Late christmas treat for myself, should arrive somewhere this week.









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jwrickma24 (May 27, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Late christmas treat for myself, should arrive somewhere this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you purchase this?


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

On 22mm canvas


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Jwrickma24 said:


> Where did you purchase this?


Through Misterlimited.com, he is based in Holland. Prices are really good on the Seiko watches.

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Jwrickma24 (May 27, 2013)

AlexxvD said:


> Jwrickma24 said:
> 
> 
> > Where did you purchase this?
> ...


i didn't order from him, but I did find it for a great price on rakuten global. Incoming!!!!


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

mannal said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Mine says hey...


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

AlexxvD said:


> Late christmas treat for myself, should arrive somewhere this week.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're love this watch...


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

Anyone know how many different colour combo Sumos there are in total? My std blumo feels a little boring compared to this lot ! 😉


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

anrex said:


> You're love this watch...
> 
> View attachment 13762403


Just got notified the watch has shipped out. Really curious now!

You're watch looks great!

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)




----------



## quatschnass (Jul 2, 2018)

My beloved Blumo at work...


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

59yukon01 said:


>


That orange looks amazing


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)

...and mine


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

Got a navy CB02 in today for my Sumo!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Drudge said:


> That orange looks amazing




Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I know I've posted this before but...I love this dang watch!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mick00716 (Jan 14, 2019)

Guys,

Are there any aftermarket hands for the Sumo / 6R15 where the lume is close to the seiko factory lume on the dial. I tried some hands from DLW but the lume is virtually non existent after about an hour. I'm not so hung up on the shape of the hands or even the color of the lume (though the 62MAS hands look awesome), but the lack of a lume intensity is a deal killer for me (probably going to put the factory hands back on if I can't find a suitable replacement).


----------



## mick00716 (Jan 14, 2019)

Duplicate - DELETE


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

mick00716 said:


> Guys,
> 
> Are there any aftermarket hands for the Sumo / 6R15 where the lume is close to the seiko factory lume on the dial. I tried some hands from DLW but the lume is virtually non existent after about an hour. I'm not so hung up on the shape of the hands or even the color of the lume (though the 62MAS hands look awesome), but the lack of a lume intensity is a deal killer for me (probably going to put the factory hands back on if I can't find a suitable replacement).
> 
> View attachment 13808683


Wow! Wow! Wow! Messing with perfection. I don't know.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel the need to brag about my lowly Sumo. I last corrected the time on 11/22/18. I corrected the time again today - 01/16/19. Over that time it lost approximately 2 minutes. Crazy. And, I have to believe some of that was due to it not being on my wrist for a couple of days at a time. Not bad for a ~$400 watch. Let’s see those Swiss boys do better.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

New herringbone nato from WatchGecko.
Really great strap!









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Well I'm back! About 4 years ago I sold my black Sumo. Always regretted it off course. So I recently picked up a Blumo (old school)! It is still in the mail so I don't have any pics yet. Here is one of my last Sumo for the time being...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Condor97 said:


> Well I'm back! About 4 years ago I sold my black Sumo. Always regretted it off course. So I recently picked up a Blumo (old school)! It is still in the mail so I don't have any pics yet. Here is one of my last Sumo for the time being...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice! I just sold all of my affordables...except my Sumo and Samurai. The Samurai because it would probably sell for pennies, my Sumo because I love it and I know I would immediately regret it. If I sold it, I would just be buying it again like you. I have the green Sumo, so it adds some color to my collection. Congrats and enjoy!


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057 sumo pepsi










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Nice! I just sold all of my affordables...except my Sumo and Samurai. The Samurai because it would probably sell for pennies, my Sumo because I love it and I know I would immediately regret it. If I sold it, I would just be buying it again like you. I have the green Sumo, so it adds some color to my collection. Congrats and enjoy!


Thanks! Love those green ones. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Wearing my survivor today. I always find my self tracing the lines on the case with my eyes. Just incredible for the price. A real keeper.


----------



## seikomatic (Jul 6, 2006)

from










to










then










finally settle with this set of hands


----------



## SleeperAwake (Oct 18, 2012)

I just purchased the sbdc069, I love the blue dial with the yellow seconds hand. I wish I had purchased the last generation because I l like the word "Scuba" being on the dial instead of "diver", just a detail preference


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

seikomatic said:


> from
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice. I like the last set the best too.

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Sumo SDBC031 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can someone legit check this Sumo?


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

Can someone legit check this Sumo?

View attachment 13849695
View attachment 13849699
View attachment 13849699
View attachment 13849701
View attachment 13849703
View attachment 13849705


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Looks good. Never heard of faked Sumos, as a matter of fact.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

9999 said:


> Can someone legit check this Sumo?
> 
> View attachment 13849695
> View attachment 13849699
> ...


You got from Ebay?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Not sure when the last time I set this guy was but, It has to have-been at-least 3 weeks. It was +30 when I took it out of the winder. I was moving things around in anticipation of his blue brothers arrival tomorrow.


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

No, it's from another site. Why?

Still thinking if I shoulg get it


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sbdc057 on strapcode jubilee










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AlexxvD (Feb 24, 2017)

poppo said:


> sbdc057 on strapcode jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great combo, here's mine on a jubilee









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G960F met Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

On a Super Enginneer 11


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

AlexxvD said:


> Great combo, here's mine on a jubilee
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awesome one

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mannal said:


> Not sure when the last time I set this guy was but, It has to have-been at-least 3 weeks. It was +30 when I took it out of the winder. I was moving things around in anticipation of his blue brothers arrival tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 13853657


Wow, that is some pretty shocking accuracy. I really want to see one if the sunburst blues in the metal. Congrats!


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Wow, that is some pretty shocking accuracy. I really want to see one if the sunburst blues in the metal. Congrats!


Face-up








Crown-up








Crown-down


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Subtle alignment issue but within expectations.


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

mannal said:


> Face-up
> View attachment 13855739
> 
> 
> ...


Wow. Mine has far more variance. Nice score!


----------



## PixlPutterMan (Aug 5, 2017)

The Crafter strap really finishes the project for me.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

PixlPutterMan said:


> The Crafter strap really finishes the project for me.


I put the Crafter Blue (CB02) as well now I want to sell the metal bracelet that came with the watch. Any idea how much I can get for it if I sell? It is brand new and unused.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Finally got my Blumo in....









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Good day, all!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

My first post... Out for a day of skiing 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

It's been difficult getting this thing off of my wrist since it came in...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Day 9 with Sumo, and a couple of scratches on the bracelet later. Honeymoon Phase still in full effect. So much so that I am actively down sizing the collection.


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Refitted OEM bracelet back on Sumo, Strapcode Super Engineer11 Bracelet now listed FS on the Forum.
https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/sale-strapcode-super-engineer11-20-mm-lugs-ideal-sumo-4893197.html


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Pondering a tough decision. Getting ready to make a purchase and I would like to free up some funds (and also I promised myself I would not accumulate, but start the one in one out policy), and the only affordables I have in my collection to liquidate (not willing to sell my nonaffordables) are my Samurai and Sumo. I do not want to part with my STO Samurai, but whatever, if I feel the need I am quite confident I can get it back.
My Sumo...damn it, I love this watch. If I do decide to sell it, how hard do you think it will be to find the green/jade one again if I regret selling? I never really see them for sale or if I do, they are ridiculously overpriced.


----------



## prokhmer (Jun 25, 2008)

This one will join his older cousin SDBC031 ( I currently own)









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bts (May 13, 2017)

Just got my Blumo yesterday. Love the built quality. I hv a few questions and hope u guys could help me out.

1. I hv a small wrist 6.8inch and I would like to replace it with rubber/silicone strap. Any recommended ones? I am keen on the Crafter Blue strap. I think the black strap would look better on Blumo? And will the strap be too long since I hv a small wrist?
2. The Sumo series has been discontinued?
3. How can I check the production date of my Blumo? I did read online that the first digit represents the year of prod which is either 2007 or 2017 since my Blumo first digit is 7.









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

bts said:


> Just got my Blumo yesterday. Love the built quality. I hv a few questions and hope u guys could help me out.
> 
> 1. I hv a small wrist 6.8inch and I would like to replace it with rubber/silicone strap. Any recommended ones? I am keen on the Crafter Blue strap. I think the black strap would look better on Blumo? And will the strap be too long since I hv a small wrist?
> 2. The Sumo series has been discontinued?
> ...


Crafter Blue will be a perfect length. I have a 7" wrist and it's perfect.

No the Blumo has not been discontinued. Yours is a SBDC033 so it was made in 2017.

If it was older than 2015 it would be a SBDC003 and the dial would look like mine.










Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## creepshow (Jan 28, 2014)

Sumo for SeikoSunday with LE bezel.









Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Certified G said:


> Day 9 with Sumo, and a couple of scratches on the bracelet later. Honeymoon Phase still in full effect. So much so that I am actively down sizing the collection.


Isn't it just a great watch? I wear mine 24/7, except when showering.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

trameline said:


> Refitted OEM bracelet back on Sumo, Strapcode Super Engineer11 Bracelet now listed FS on the Forum.
> https://www.watchuseek.com/f319/sale-strapcode-super-engineer11-20-mm-lugs-ideal-sumo-4893197.html


There you go. I have absolutely no issues with the OEM bracelet and would never think of swapping it out for some other, non-OEM, bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Pondering a tough decision. Getting ready to make a purchase and I would like to free up some funds (and also I promised myself I would not accumulate, but start the one in one out policy), and the only affordables I have in my collection to liquidate (not willing to sell my nonaffordables) are my Samurai and Sumo. I do not want to part with my STO Samurai, but whatever, if I feel the need I am quite confident I can get it back.
> My Sumo...damn it, I love this watch. If I do decide to sell it, how hard do you think it will be to find the green/jade one again if I regret selling? I never really see them for sale or if I do, they are ridiculously overpriced.


It may not be hard to find the green/jade Sumo but it may be expensive to reacquire it. In my experience, the special edition Seikos tend to go way up in price.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Just Mr. Sumo and me hanging out at the job site...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

Here's my Seiko Sumo, the Pepsi version. The official reference is SBDC057, and I bought it on a trip to Japan almost exactly a year ago. Although I own several more expensive pieces, this is my go-to travel and going-about-town watch. It has accompanied me on trips to the beach, the desert, and skiing in both the Alps and Rockies. Truly a remarkable watch ... It sits well on my wrist and doesn't feel nearly as large as its dimensions would suggest. I highly recommend it to anyone!


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

Blumo mod with double dome sapphire crystal and Ceramic Bezel.
Sick watch.


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

I just joined the Sumo club with the Pepsi bezeled version:










I wish I had taken the plunge on this one sooner. I like the older dial with the script "automatic" and scuba a bit better than the Prospex dial but this is nitpicking. Incredible watch for the money.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Back in the club









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

I've been told that this forum does not support Imgur links ... so again, here is my Seiko Sumo. The official reference is SBDC057, and I bought it on a trip to Japan almost exactly a year ago. Although I own several more expensive pieces, this is my go-to travel and going-about-town watch. It has accompanied me on trips to the beach, the desert, and skiing in both the Alps and Rockies. Truly a remarkable watch ... It sits well on my wrist and doesn't feel nearly as large as its dimensions would suggest. I highly recommend it to anyone!

The photo is from the beach last summer:


----------



## bts (May 13, 2017)

nnahorski said:


> I just joined the Sumo club with the Pepsi bezeled version:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got the Blumo last week and wished I bought it earlier. Agree with you the older dial is nicer with the word Scuba. 

Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

sumo on the super oyster of strapcode.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PsychoKandy (Sep 7, 2014)

I am going to miss my SBDC001 soon as I am selling off to a buyer.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Finally, sold another watch so I did not have to sell my Sumo. I could not do it. I knew I would miss it the second I sent it out. Obligatory pic


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Hi! I just wanted to check something regarding servicing with you guys if anyone knows.

I took my Blumo to AD to have it serviced for the following:

- to have it cleaned and regulated since it was running slow (about – 50s/day) – as far as I know, tolerances for 6r15 are -15s to +25s/day
- to have the gaskets/seals replaced since I also dive with the watch.
- have crystal and bezel insert replaced.

I got the following response from the AD and would like your thoughts on it if anyone can contribute:

»The watch doesn't need service since it was pressure tested and the seals are OK. It would be unadvisable to open the watch just yet to have it regulated since the seals are fine and it is running within accepted tolerances. Crystal and bezel insert can not be ordered separately only with the case itself and the price is cca. 250€.«

Is it true about the crystal/bezel insert? Should I insist on having it serviced or wait for another year or two and do it then?

Thanks for the help!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

*My Sumo 031*









*I got an extra brand new Yobokies BOR if anyone is interested *


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

Just checking to see if there is any more information about the "leaked" 2019 update. I love this design but I can't get around the font used on the bezel. The poor quality pictures on the "New & Upcoming" thread seem to show it looking more like the anniversary edition which would be sweet. I would love to see more pictures if there are any around, if not, I can't wait to check it out when it is released. I am new to the sport but I am already planning my 2020 Seiko acquisition. Thanks.


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

So, I have a SBDC053 on the way (hopefully tomorrow). I ordered 2 straps for it, those came in today.

So why not try them on my Sumo?

Seiko DE39AZ


































BluShark nato


----------



## 9999 (Dec 16, 2018)

My Sumo has been stopping recently and was told that it's a common issue amongst the 6R. Any truth to this?

My initial assumption would be a hairspring problem. My watchmaker told me there was a bump and I should just try winding it manually or doing the Seiko shuffle.


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Couple of shots from last few days.









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

9999 said:


> My Sumo has been stopping recently and was told that it's a common issue amongst the 6R. Any truth to this?
> 
> My initial assumption would be a hairspring problem. My watchmaker told me there was a bump and I should just try winding it manually or doing the Seiko shuffle.


I have owned several Sumos and have never had one of them stop randomly. In fact, of the 5 or 6 I have owned they have all run like champs, including the one currently strapped to my left wrist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

Just modded my sumo for a bit, thinking of adding a cyclops to it. Anyone has any idea where i could source a cyclops for the sumo?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paolo83 (Jan 7, 2016)

richardlay said:


> Just modded my sumo for a bit, thinking of adding a cyclops to it. Anyone has any idea where i could source a cyclops for the sumo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know, but nice mod. Lookin' good.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Shark300 said:


> Hi! I just wanted to check something regarding servicing with you guys if anyone knows.
> 
> I took my Blumo to AD to have it serviced for the following:
> 
> ...


Sounds to me like they are full of it, I would bring it somewhere else.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

9999 said:


> My Sumo has been stopping recently and was told that it's a common issue amongst the 6R. Any truth to this?
> 
> My initial assumption would be a hairspring problem. My watchmaker told me there was a bump and I should just try winding it manually or doing the Seiko shuffle.


no its not


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

richardlay said:


> Just modded my sumo for a bit, thinking of adding a cyclops to it. Anyone has any idea where i could source a cyclops for the sumo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks fantastic. Don't do the cyclops, please, especially if you want to put it on top of the crystal. Your watch looks so clean, why would you want to disturb that?


----------



## arok (Jun 14, 2010)

richardlay said:


> Just modded my sumo for a bit, thinking of adding a cyclops to it. Anyone has any idea where i could source a cyclops for the sumo?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice looking sumo . Watchdood here.


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

arok said:


> Nice looking sumo . Watchdood here.


Thanks to you for the good looking sumo 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richardlay (Mar 7, 2016)

countingseconds said:


> Looks fantastic. Don't do the cyclops, please, especially if you want to put it on top of the crystal. Your watch looks so clean, why would you want to disturb that?


I was thinking of swapping up the hardlex with a flat or top-hat sapphire then add the cyclops (if i can find one that fits). I think it would look nice, I kinda like the cyclops looks on watches. But so you have any suggestions what might look good? Im always open to suggestions

Cheers

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Cant remember if I've posted this here before.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

My favorite Sumo


----------



## poppo (May 10, 2014)

on the strapcode super oyster.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

tynan.nida said:


> Sounds to me like they are full of it, I would bring it somewhere else.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I agree, but have decided anyways to wait another year before I have it serviced... at least I know it's sealed properly 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

A fine afternoon indeed on this side of the globe.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Cold & rainy in Louisiana....


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

On Rute to be a Classic









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

AirWatch said:


>


I WANT ONE!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)

itsajobar said:


> I WANT ONE!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


mine is coming tomorrow


----------



## nnahorski (Feb 28, 2018)

itsajobar said:


> I WANT ONE!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've got one for sale if you're interested...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## mkeric1 (Jan 19, 2015)




----------



## bts (May 13, 2017)

Love the Crafter Blue strap. Fits the Blumo really nice. 









Sent from my CLT-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Hello, world!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

AirWatch said:


>


very nice shot and obviously awesome watch, congrats man!


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I just purchased a Marine Master clasp for my Sumo. Does anyone know if it is a pain in the a$$ to mount?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

itsajobar said:


> I just purchased a Marine Master clasp for my Sumo. Does anyone know if it is a pain in the a$$ to mount?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


do the clasp costs more than the watch itself?


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

sblantipodi said:


> do the clasp costs more than the watch itself?


They are on eBay between 75-99 bucks

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

z


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Supposedly the Sumo is being discontinued and replaced by this.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Looks pretty much the same. I’d be interested I hearing more about this “6r35” caliber movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone here who is selling it's First or Second gen Sumo for the new Third gen SPD101J/SPD103J


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Mr.Jones82 (Jul 15, 2018)

Anybody prefer the old font on the bezel to the new one? It definitely helps transform it into a dressier diver...but I kind of liked the old font. I am guessing I am in the minority on this.


----------



## Artistect (Dec 13, 2018)

I like hands and the Triangle lumed bit on the bezel of the gen2 better. I like everything else they did with it though. I would strongly consider buying one now. Before I just couldn't consider it because I knew I wouldn't like looking at the bold font everyday. Just my opinion. But now, where I was 100% sure I would be getting an SPB077 next year I will have to weigh the two. Right now I am still thinking the 077 will edge out the new Sumo; I just like the look of the 077 a little better and I can't do both.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Thinking about getting the black version before they're gone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

khronolektur said:


> Thinking about getting the black version before they're gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do it! I was thinking the same, they are looking to be a real bargain at the moment.:-!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Anybody prefer the old font on the bezel to the new one? It definitely helps transform it into a dressier diver...but I kind of liked the old font. I am guessing I am in the minority on this.


I had several of the original version and my current Sumo is the newer version. It is all good in my opinion. I don't site staring at the watch face all day every day. The entire aesthetic is more imporrant to me. I wish I had kept my first, original, Sumo but I didn't. I am happy just that I have one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

khronolektur said:


> Thinking about getting the black version before they're gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You should. The Sumo is a fantastic and affordable watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Time4Playnow (Jun 27, 2011)

Recently arrived Blue Coral Sumo.... ;-)


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Mr.Jones82 said:


> Anybody prefer the old font on the bezel to the new one? It definitely helps transform it into a dressier diver...but I kind of liked the old font. I am guessing I am in the minority on this.


You're not alone.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brian Chamberlin (Dec 31, 2011)

khronolektur said:


> Thinking about getting the black version before they're gone.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They're going away?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mannal (Dec 24, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

I like the look of the Sumo, and have seen them when shopping in Tokyo. I've always passed on them because of the size, though. My wrist is 6.75", and a 42mm case is as big as I dare wear.

Still...

With the news of some Sumos being discontinued/replaced, I've been looking at the SBC033 again. Perusing some websites led me to the SBDC069 Blue Coral.

Decisions, decisions...


----------



## JoeC (Jun 20, 2010)

Does anyone have information regarding geographic distribution of the new Sumo? Will it be JDM only?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I know that it will be sold in Italy. Is there some information of what are the news specs of the 6R35 caliber? What do they changed to gain 70hours of power reserve over the obvious mainspring?


----------



## Tricky73 (May 28, 2017)

Censport said:


> I like the look of the Sumo, and have seen them when shopping in Tokyo. I've always passed on them because of the size, though. My wrist is 6.75", and a 42mm case is as big as I dare wear.
> 
> Still...
> 
> ...


6.75 wrist I had no issues with my sumos


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

new Sumo is amazing.
can't wait to buy it. how many of us will sell their current Sumo for the new one?

https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=16


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> new Sumo is amazing.
> can't wait to buy it. how many of us will sell their current Sumo for the new one?
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=16


another question, am I wrong or the Sumo is born in 1965? What is the original Sumo born in 1965?


----------



## BodhiSat (Jul 11, 2017)

I have no intention to sell my 003 and spend close to twice as much for something that may not be exact but is obviously "the same"....maybe I am not of the majority though I would be surprised.


----------



## 3WR (May 31, 2015)

Tricky73 said:


> 6.75 wrist I had no issues with my sumos


Ditto on 6.75. Crafter Blue strap made all the difference for me. Keeps watch centered on wrist. Before, it felt a touch large to me.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc001









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Epiphanes050 (Jan 24, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> new Sumo is amazing.
> can't wait to buy it. how many of us will sell their current Sumo for the new one?
> 
> https://www.seikowatches.com/global-en/catalog/special/basel2019/#target/page_no=16


Even after seeing the new models, I'm not going to sell my Sumo ... I just don't see the need. The movement keeps great time and I prefer the look of the old bezel. The only thing that really bugs me about my Sumo is the fact that it doesn't have a sapphire crystal. However, that's an easy modification if I ever decide to go through with it - and far cheaper than buying one of the new models.

Nonetheless, I am curious about one thing ... I've seen some posters on this forum saying that the new Sumos have a ceramic bezel, but I haven't been able to locate anything about it in the official literature. Can anyone verify this?


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Tricky73 said:


> 6.75 wrist I had no issues with my sumos


Same here.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heypdx (Nov 21, 2017)

Love it. That's the reflection of my SRP777 Turtle in the mirror like finish of the Sumo.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Another video from Basel


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

It’s 花見 now in Japan


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

With morning coffee.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

My beautiful coral blue...


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Really liking the strap.


----------



## London006 (Feb 16, 2018)

I've been wearing this all week and the sun came out today...


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Tricky73 said:


> 6.75 wrist I had no issues with my sumos


Okay, you talked me into it. I'll get a Blue Coral on my next Japan trip.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

any news on the new Sumo and the new caliber?


----------



## SunnyDaze (Feb 5, 2012)

Welp, after a quite a while with the LCBI bezel, I determined it's not for me. Under low light conditions the lumed 12:00 marker is indistinguishable from the other lumed markers on the bezel insert. IMO, if something renders a tool watch useless then needs to go. I've gone back to an OEM bezel insert for functionality and I installed a Crystaltimes double dome with clear AR as well as a new compliment of gaskets all around.

Also, some of the "X" dial Sumos have bezels that are notoriously difficult to remove and nearly impossible to install. In addition, turning my bezel became quite a chore every few months. I was continuously removing and re-lubing the gasket. Not cool Seiko, not cool. I got sick of ruining bezel gaskets and improvising ways to re-install the bezel on my Sumo so I took matters into my own hands. I chucked it up and milled a few thousandths off of the inside of the bezel ring. It now installs and removes with the ease of an 007 and turns with the buttery smooth action of a Tuna. The best part; I no longer have to stock bezel gaskets or search for click rings when things went south.


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

...the "Hulk" Sumo (SZSC004) with black bezel insert:


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

brainbug said:


> ...the "Hulk" Sumo (SZSC004) with black bezel insert:
> 
> View attachment 14059607


That's pretty cool. A reverse Kermit!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

I love this thing.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone ever used the 18mm seiko clasp without diver's extension for their sumo? How is it?
The standard clasp that comes with diver's extension on the sumo bracelet digs into my wrist, and I am not very keen to spend on a MM300 clasp... was wondering if the cheaper 18mm clasp without extension would be comfortable...


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Haven't used this for a while and it's engine has stopped.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The new green sumo is probably the nicest green watch I've seen but is there any reason why the photographers didn't line up the bezel with the 12 marker ?

View attachment 14062075


----------



## L110BFV (Oct 26, 2014)

At least the bezel looks like it would click into alignment. I see the chapter ring looks off at 6 and 9 :-(


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Gosh. I am really not sure how I feel about the new sumo.

The smaller bezel numerals are good.

I don't like the flat bottom to the bezel triangle.

Undecided on the hands vs the old

The indices feel a bit too pointy compared to the old one.

Guess I'll just have to stare at more pics!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Seiko Sbdc033

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

I'm sitting on the fence as well....I prefer the older hand set, but do like the upgraded movement and sapphire crystal but no excuse for not having a signed crown. It is interesting that Seiko kept the same dimensions as the previous generations. I'm guessing that the 6R35 movement is slimmer than the 6R15? With the watch sizes generally reverting downward, it would have been an opportunity to bring the Sumo dimensions down to 42mm.


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)

q


----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)

Here you go
View attachment 14081139
View attachment 14081141
View attachment 14081143
View attachment 14081145
View attachment 14081147
View attachment 14081149


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Happy Easter and greetings to all


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

ToxicNATOs Shiznit strap.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Can't remember if I've posted this here before.


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Does anyone know the new green Sumo's model number and where I can grab one; that is, if they're available yet? I've owned NUMEROUS Sumo's in the past, but do not currently have one in rotation. The green one sings to me.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

SZSC004. Gnomon watches currently carries them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

52hurtz said:


> SZSC004. Gnomon watches currently carries them.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nope. Wrong one. Im looking for the NEW Sumo. Comes in dark green.


----------



## Nipponbashi (Mar 24, 2017)

SBDC081. You can see on the Seiko Japan website it will be released in June.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

WeirdGuy said:


> Nope. Wrong one. Im looking for the NEW Sumo. Comes in dark green.


Sorry, spoke too soon - the new ones aren't out yet, just announced a few weeks ago.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JB_777 (Sep 30, 2018)

SBDC001 Every Sumo needs the crafter strap


----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

WeirdGuy said:


> 52hurtz said:
> 
> 
> > SZSC004. Gnomon watches currently carries them.
> ...


SPB103J1

Does anyone know why it's not SBDCxxx anymore but SPBxxx? Does the prefix have any significance?


----------



## WeirdGuy (Feb 11, 2019)

Nipponbashi said:


> SBDC081. You can see on the Seiko Japan website it will be released in June.


Thank you.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

OHL said:


> SPB103J1
> 
> Does anyone know why it's not SBDCxxx anymore but SPBxxx? Does the prefix have any significance?


Spb103 is just the American model number. Sbdc081 is the Japanese model number. They are the same watch, but because the sumo isn't just JDM anymore, they gave the watches for the American market their own model number.

I'm another one who can't wait for that green one. I have a small but flat wrist and have been hesitant to try the sumo, but that green plus the new bezel font...I don't think I'll be able to resist.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Looking for possible other options than the Craft Blue for my sumo, want the same fit that has no gap at the lugs. Preference would be silicone. The Craft Blue is vulcanized rubber, not sure how comfortable this strap is.


----------



## Nico Nico Nii~ (Apr 10, 2019)

nato rubber bonetto (my best one so far)








perfit flat vent








zuludiver wave vent pro








dagaz waffle


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Nice rundown! Waffle looks best to me IMO.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_"Its good to be King!"_


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

Was the orange Sumo limited or just out of production? They are hard to find!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

Hi all, just received my Blumo today but it has a defect on the dial - I don't know if this is just some debris that can be cleaned out, or if this is a dial defect where there is some paint missing... My pic is not very good, but this is the best I could do. What do you think? Could this be fixed by simply cleaning it? Or is this a dial issue?
Thanks for the help


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Out of production, just got it this from a forum member. Very thankful that he decided to sell to me as I live in Canada. FYI, Seiko stopped the production run for this colour sometime in the fall of 2014. They need to bring orange back, tastes might have changed and from what I see all orange divers up for sale get snapped up quickly.


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

carloscastro7 said:


> Hi all, just received my Blumo today but it has a defect on the dial - I don't know if this is just some debris that can be cleaned out, or if this is a dial defect where there is some paint missing... My pic is not very good, but this is the best I could do. What do you think? Could this be fixed by simply cleaning it? Or is this a dial issue?


Going to be hard to tell unless you open it up and check - if you got from an AD, I would send back (but not if you open it). If you got used, you can open and check - clean or get new dial.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

carloscastro7 said:


> Hi all, just received my Blumo today but it has a defect on the dial - I don't know if this is just some debris that can be cleaned out, or if this is a dial defect where there is some paint missing... My pic is not very good, but this is the best I could do. What do you think? Could this be fixed by simply cleaning it? Or is this a dial issue?
> Thanks for the help
> 
> View attachment 14095715


I would keep it and forget I saw it. To be honest, there are far larger issues associated with Seiko Sumos. Not to minimize it but you wouldn't even see that minuscule flaw without magnification. My Sumo may have a similar flaw but I wouldn't know because I don't look at my watches under magnification and, guess what, neither did most people until very recently. My advice? Let it go.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## carloscastro7 (Feb 22, 2018)

rosborn said:


> I would keep it and forget I saw it. To be honest, there are far larger issues associated with Seiko Sumos. Not to minimize it but you wouldn't even see that minuscule flaw without magnification. My Sumo may have a similar flaw but I wouldn't know because I don't look at my watches under magnification and, guess what, neither did most people until very recently. My advice? Let it go.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


Yeah I think you are right. I'm loving the watch and I for what I paid it is a bargain. Everything else is perfect


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

carloscastro7 said:


> Yeah I think you are right. I'm loving the watch and I for what I paid it is a bargain. Everything else is perfect


Absolutely! I have yet to meet a person who is perfect. It is those imperfections that make things unique and individual.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

Dressed for it's trip to the BVI this week!


----------



## hbryant130 (Mar 28, 2012)

SPB029 on NATO strap








Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

itsajobar said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice photo!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Asphaltman (Oct 17, 2009)

...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_A "sumo" face off.....and a Seamaster wanting in!_


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

jovani said:


>


Outstanding! Classic Sumo! Nicely done.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

yes


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

back on crafter blue

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Seems this is a pretty old thread but turns up in Google search when looking for alternative bracelets for the Sumo. I have always disliked the OEM Sumo bracelet and wonder what others do to make it fit better than the anemic 20mm one that is standard. Here is my Prospex on 22mm SC Hexad bracelet and I used the fitted 20mm SC end links (Seems the difference between same style SC bracelets of 22/20mm is just the first two links.) The wider start at 22mm I think works better and if it was 24mm to 20mm taper would probably look even better!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I did the same thing with my 069 Sumo - This one on SC Endmill (also 22mm) and polished the top half of 20mm end links to blend into the case lugs).


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## OHL (Jan 8, 2018)

Anyone have any recommendation where I can find a pepsi bezel insert for my sumo (I have a 033 blumo with a spare bezel incoming). thanks in advance!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

Here’s another version of a modified 22mm SC bracelet - This is an Angus Jubilee on ratchet clasp (also with top of endlinks polished). The entire bracelet was lightly polished as well to ballance the contrast between the brushed outside links.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

I like the way this strap meets the sumo.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Seems this is a pretty old thread but turns up in Google search when looking for alternative bracelets for the Sumo. I have always disliked the OEM Sumo bracelet and wonder what others do to make it fit better than the anemic 20mm one that is standard. Here is my Prospex on 22mm SC Hexad bracelet and I used the fitted 20mm SC end links (Seems the difference between same style SC bracelets of 22/20mm is just the first two links.) The wider start at 22mm I think works better and if it was 24mm to 20mm taper would probably look even better!


Outstanding job! I totally dig the SS bezel. And the 22 mm helps the overall tool look. Yes, a 24mm would work nicely, too.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

Tycho Brahe said:


> Seems this is a pretty old thread but turns up in Google search when looking for alternative bracelets for the Sumo. I have always disliked the OEM Sumo bracelet and wonder what others do to make it fit better than the anemic 20mm one that is standard. Here is my Prospex on 22mm SC Hexad bracelet and I used the fitted 20mm SC end links (Seems the difference between same style SC bracelets of 22/20mm is just the first two links.) The wider start at 22mm I think works better and if it was 24mm to 20mm taper would probably look even better!


Outstanding job! I totally dig the SS bezel. And the 22 mm helps the overall tool look. Yes, a 24mm would work nicely, too.


----------



## rosborn (Oct 30, 2011)

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> I like the way this strap meets the sumo.
> View attachment 14193671


I do too! What strap is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## sna0403 (Jan 17, 2015)

When you're bored and have some parts lying around....


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

rosborn said:


> I do too! What strap is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I would say it is the Di-Modell Chronissimo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Any news on when the new Sumo model will reach the shops?


----------



## imdamian (Mar 10, 2017)

jmnav said:


> Any news on when the new Sumo model will reach the shops?


they are available in singapore (AD) now. very tempted to get the green one but the price...


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Been waiting to join this club for a while now! I was worried the case may be too big but I really prefer this over my Turtle.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Linear said:


> Been waiting to join this club for a while now! I was worried the case may be too big but I really prefer this over my Turtle.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wish the new Sumo had hour markers like this.


----------



## nordland_nl (Jan 29, 2014)

Sbdc057 on black CB2, very pleased wit it! 
Have a nice day all!










Verzonden vanaf mijn iPhone met Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

khronolektur said:


> I wish the new Sumo had hour markers like this.


I was really debating between this and the new Sumo.. they both have diashield, they both have sapphire.. I liked the dial in this better, but the new 70hr PR on the 2019 Sumo. Ultimately the idea of having 1 of only 2000 LE Sumos in the world won me over....

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Linear said:


> khronolektur said:
> 
> 
> > I wish the new Sumo had hour markers like this.
> ...


As far as I know new Sumo has no dia shield


----------



## Beard Man (Feb 7, 2013)

Linear said:


> they both have diashield


No,they don't!



Linear said:


> they both have sapphire..


Only newer,2019 Sumo has sapphire.
The "older" has Hardlex,the newer Sapphire.


----------



## josayeee (Jan 27, 2017)

I believe the (old) limited edition Sumo (sbdc027) that was being referred to has diashield



Beard Man said:


> No,they don't!
> 
> Only newer,2019 Sumo has sapphire.
> The "older" has Hardlex,the newer Sapphire.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Beard Man said:


> No,they don't!
> 
> Only newer,2019 Sumo has sapphire.
> The "older" has Hardlex,the newer Sapphire.


Oops! I guess I was wrong about diashield. Not quite sure why I thought that. I just went back and re-read all the baselworld articles and there's no mention of it. Sorry about that!

But yeah, for sapphire I was specially (and diashield) I was specially referring to the SBDC027.

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Linear said:


> Been waiting to join this club for a while now! I was worried the case may be too big but I really prefer this over my Turtle.


Yes, there's something on the Sumo's case shape that makes it (to me, at least) more wearable than Turtle.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

jmnav said:


> Yes, there's something on the Sumo's case shape that makes it (to me, at least) more wearable than Turtle.


Agreed.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Planning on getting the sumo. Two questions to the community:


How is the stock bracelet? 
Could you also mention the accuracy of the 6r15 inside your sumo and how long you have been using it?

Thank you very much!


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

I decided I like the polished chapter ring better than the black pvd.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> Planning on getting the sumo. Two questions to the community:
> 
> 
> How is the stock bracelet?
> ...


My Sumo's engine runs at 16 SPD AVE after 4 days. Not really excited about it. The not so great things people say about the 6R15 are quite accurate based on my experience.

Can't consider myself qualified to comment on the stock bracelet though.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

stgz49 said:


> Planning on getting the sumo. Two questions to the community:
> 
> 
> How is the stock bracelet?
> ...


The stock bracelet is great for the money. I mean the entire watch is, really - IMHO it's the best value watch for its price and what you get. You aren't going to find a nicer bracelet on anything cheaper than a Sumo, and it's even nicer than what you will find on some watches that are more expensive.

The 6R15 is a fine movement, and it can be regulated to be quite accurate. I can't remember what mine is at currently but I do have a timegrapher so I can check it out later and report back. Seiko's movements tend to be very luck of the draw - some are very accurate right out of the box, and some aren't - even on the higher end movements, but virtually all of them can be regulated to be very accurate, for anyone willing to make the effort.

Like I said the Sumo is IMHO the best value watch out there, and I own two Rolex. Aside from those, the Sumo is the watch I wear the most. It is kind of my beater, but it's pretty amazing for a beater. I've actually owned like 5-6 different Sumo's, and I plan on buying one of the new ones too. I really can't recommend that watch enough. Everyone goes crazy for the SKX but IMO the Sumo puts it to shame. It's better in every way.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Paying homage to their leader...&#8230;

Banana ! Banana! (shouldn't that be "Orange" ?)_


----------



## Ross13 (Dec 25, 2018)

stgz49 said:


> Planning on getting the sumo. Two questions to the community:
> 
> 
> How is the stock bracelet?
> ...


The stock bracelet is not as bad as I thought it was. The end links don't fit as nicely to the case as I would have hoped, and because it tapers it does look a bit slim for the watch head. Having said that, the quality isn't bad and it is pretty comfortable. If what I noted above bothers you, there are many reasonably priced after market bracelets from strapcode that have end links made to fit the Sumo case.

The 6r15 accuracy is going to vary. Some people get +25/-25, other people get super accurate movements. Right now, mine is regularly running about -5 per day.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

The new beauty is here.
The new 6R35 caliber is a complete step up over 6R15. I think that they have solved one of the biggest 6R15 problem, low amplitude and big positional variance.

Amplitude goes to a crazy 295° and positional variance is so small now. 

This new caliber rocks!!!

Congrats Seiko. Nice catch.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

New Sumo third gen


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Am I the only one who just bought the new Sumo?


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Looks great! Congrats.

I feel like I may have to circle back on a blumo sometime.

I miss mine sold a while back and just moved my SPB079 on.

I will need a seiko diver back in the fold again and returning to the sumo is a strong consideration.

Not sure if I would go new model or old yet...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> The new beauty is here.
> The new 6R35 caliber is a complete step up over 6R15. I think that they have solved one of the biggest 6R15 problem, low amplitude and big positional variance.
> 
> Amplitude goes to a crazy 295° and positional variance is so small now.
> ...


That's nice to hear about the new movement. I hated the 6R15. The positional variance did my head in.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’m guessing the Blumo will be reintroduced in this iteration?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Double post


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Yes I think so


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Anyone knows if the sapphire crystal is domed on the gen 3 sumo, like how it is on the gen 1 and 2?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Aksyong said:


> Anyone knows if the sapphire crystal is domed on the gen 3 sumo, like how it is on the gen 1 and 2?


yes exactly the same as 1st and 2nd gen


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Amazing third gen Sumo


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

stgz49 said:


> Planning on getting the sumo. Two questions to the community:
> 
> 
> How is the stock bracelet?!





Mine is one is a first-gen "Blumo" from 2015.

In my opinion, it's OK-ish but not perfect. As said, the end-link may look a bit strange as it seems it should align with the shape coming from the case but it doesn't. I think it's done on purpose, either because it looks better despite first thought or because it's easier for their QA.

Depending on your wrist, the diving extension link may get in the way and, in general, oyster-style braceletes, with their long-ish links tend to be more finicky on your wrist's curves and bones. In my case, the clasp's microadjustment allows me a best fit for length, but the extension hurts me a bit from time to time. On warm/hot weather I put it on a NATO and I don't feel it specially heavy-headed.



stgz49 said:


> Could you also mention the accuracy of the 6r15 inside your sumo and how long you have been using it?


I've been very lucky. Last time I wore mine it was for a full moon and it averaged less than -1s/day in a quite stable fashion (just wearing it 24x7, no night tricks for compensation, etc.). But, as you know, YMMV.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> yes exactly the same as 1st and 2nd gen


That's very good news, since that means the new sapphire crystal will be a straight replacement on older models! (and basically everything else too if you are so inclined).

(mine got a scratch within very few days I owned it. No other scratches in the following three years but that scratch is always in the way of sight)


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Does the new Sumo suffer from misaligned chapter rings?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

khronolektur said:


> Does the new Sumo suffer from misaligned chapter rings?


yes as the other, when I bought mine, in the jewelry there was another three sumo and two of them has some misalignment.
even mine has some really small misalignment. difficult to spot on naked eyes but there is.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Morning, all! I'm now a proud owner of a Blumo! Man I should have added one to my growing Seiko collection a long time ago! Pictured here on blue canvas.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Now that's sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice macro shots on my third gen Sumo


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice watch


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


The "Automatic" looks great against that orange contrast!

On the other hand, it makes glaringly obvious what I always thought: Why, oh why, isn' that SEIKO logo applied instead of merely painted???


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


The "Automatic" looks great against that orange contrast!

On the other hand, it makes glaringly obvious what I always thought: Why, oh why, isn' that SEIKO logo applied instead of merely painted???


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

jmnav said:


> The "Automatic" looks great against that orange contrast!
> 
> On the other hand, it makes glaringly obvious what I always thought: Why, oh why, isn' that SEIKO logo applied instead of merely painted???


Because it's a sub $500 watch so you can't expect everything.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Because it's a sub $500 watch so you can't expect everything.


seiko doesn't put an applied logo even on Marinemasters and on Apocalypse that costs $4000


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> seiko doesn't put an applied logo even on Marinemasters and on Apocalypse that costs $4000


My 300m Marinemaster Tuna does have an applied Seiko logo, but the actual Marinemaster and depth text isn't.


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Morning from the Midwest


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> My 300m Marinemaster Tuna does have an applied Seiko logo, but the actual Marinemaster and depth text isn't.


the things I am pointing out is that it's not a factor of price.
Seiko does not use applied logo even on watches that costs thousands of dollars.

never understood why, applied logo is better looking on every kind of watches imho
even some Seiko 5 have applied logo.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> never understood why, applied logo is better looking on every kind of watches imho
> even some Seiko 5 have applied logo.


To me it's only on certain watches.

In the orange Sumo, I'm good with the indices being applied.

I'm more about the orange on this one. Lol

I get your point but it's personal preference



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Because it's a sub $500 watch ....


Originally 

The Orange stock price has increased. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> Nice macro shots on my third gen Sumo


Those are nice shots.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ChiefJr said:


> Originally
> 
> The Orange stock price has increased. Lol
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agreed, but I still managed to snag mine for less than that about a year ago.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

59yukon01 said:


> Agreed, but I still managed to snag mine for less than that about a year ago.


Me too.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Keeping in line with my minimum 3 day in a row wear pattern.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

The Orange Sumo posted on this thread always looks amazing, my favourite orange dial Seiko diver!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rainy day Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc001









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

Sorry no pic to share at the moment, but I just doubled my Sumo collection ! I have had a black pre-X model for three years or so, and just bought (paid too much) the orange face version, and I absolutely love it even more than I could have imagined. Seiko just completely nailed the orange dial; it is vibrant, clean and just a great shade. And the Sumo is of course extremely comfortable for a large watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Vault said:


> Sorry no pic to share at the moment, but I just doubled my Sumo collection ! I have had a black pre-X model for three years or so, and just bought (paid too much) the orange face version, and I absolutely love it even more than I could have imagined. Seiko just completely nailed the orange dial; it is vibrant, clean and just a great shade. And the Sumo is of course extremely comfortable for a large watch.


Pics or it didn't happen!! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

Greetings! I had a hell of a night with the bracelet yesterday but is sized now. Just don't wanna use it because I'm scared of the collar position. Anybody have a jubilee for sale?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I'm in love with this thing.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sotelodon said:


> Greetings! I had a hell of a night with the bracelet yesterday but is sized now. Just don't wanna use it because I'm scared of the collar position. Anybody have a jubilee for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's beautiful. I think I need (lol need) a green diver next. Don't know if the up-charge on the gen 3 is worth it though.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

jpisare said:


> That's beautiful. I think I need (lol need) a green diver next. Don't know if the up-charge on the gen 3 is worth it though.....


Actually, the new Sumo is somewhat of a bargain on the strength of its 70-hr. movement when compared to quite a few other 6R15-equipped Seiko divers that are far more expensive. The big problem though is the Plain Jane, static looks of the new design. Any way I look at it, it comes up as a rather boring looking watch. That said and here I go again hoping Seiko is reading this stuff; if they ever come up with a regular-production *yellow* variant of it, I'd be the first to pre-order it.

Meanwhile, I continue to bask in a happy glow with my SZSC004.


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Sotelodon said:


> Greetings! I had a hell of a night with the bracelet yesterday but is sized now. Just don't wanna use it because I'm scared of the collar position. Anybody have a jubilee for sale?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Collars and pins are easy to fix once you 'get it'. The trick is to keep pressure applied at both ends and push in from the one. So you need two tools (one for each side) instead of one.

Oh and three hands.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

AirWatch said:


> Actually, the new Sumo is somewhat of a bargain on the strength of its 70-hr. movement when compared to quite a few other 6R15-equipped Seiko divers that are far more expensive. The big problem though is the Plain Jane, static looks of the new design. Any way I look at it, it comes up as a rather boring looking watch. That said and here I go again hoping Seiko is reading this stuff; if they ever come up with a regular-production *yellow* variant of it, I'd be the first to pre-order it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I continue to bask in a happy glow with my SZSC004.


I agree in a vacuum it's a good value. I guess my issue is when you bring in the original green Sumo and compare it to the new one; is it that much of a bargain when comparing? That's my struggle currently. But I'm not looking to buy super soon anyway so maybe things will change later on.....

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Premise (Jul 31, 2016)

jpisare said:


> That's beautiful. I think I need (lol need) a green diver next. Don't know if the up-charge on the gen 3 is worth it though.....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I've been thinking about that one too. I just wish they hadn't slightly changed the hands and lost the signed crown. Other than that the upgrades sound awesome.


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

Premise said:


> I've been thinking about that one too. I just wish they hadn't slightly changed the hands and lost the signed crown. Other than that the upgrades sound awesome.


You know, what bugs me the most was that they put the number font on the bezel on a fraggin' diet. No more big, wide numbers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sotelodon (Apr 20, 2018)

georgefl74 said:


> Collars and pins are easy to fix once you 'get it'. The trick is to keep pressure applied at both ends and push in from the one. So you need two tools (one for each side) instead of one.
> 
> Oh and three hands.


Yeah is a must have pushers but in a video in YouTube they used the spring tool bar and that's what I did and done!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Willsieb (May 26, 2019)

Should I sell my Gen 1 to buy a Gen 3 Sumo? I've been thinking about selling my SBDC001 for something different (possibly a Gen 3). Am I crazy or is the time right?


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Only if you want to go with a different dial colour - jade green or the coral blue, otherwise, stick with the Gen 1's.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I’ve never been a sumo fan until I saw gen 3. Just waiting for the blumo version to arrive.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Willsieb said:


> Should I sell my Gen 1 to buy a Gen 3 Sumo? I've been thinking about selling my SBDC001 for something different (possibly a Gen 3). Am I crazy or is the time right?


No, to my eyes, the Gen 1, is nice, elegate and in rute to be classic piece

Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> I've never been a sumo fan until I saw gen 3. Just waiting for the blumo version to arrive.


Its a killer watch, just try it on first, its lug to lug is long and it wears big imo.
Most underrated case design of any seiko diver imo, its a great piece, glad ive got 2 old models.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

AirWatch said:


> Actually, the new Sumo is somewhat of a bargain on the strength of its 70-hr. movement when compared to quite a few other 6R15-equipped Seiko divers that are far more expensive. The big problem though is the Plain Jane, static looks of the new design. Any way I look at it, it comes up as a rather boring looking watch. That said and here I go again hoping Seiko is reading this stuff; if they ever come up with a regular-production *yellow* variant of it, I'd be the first to pre-order it.
> 
> Meanwhile, I continue to bask in a happy glow with my SZSC004.


WOW!!!!! Amazing photo bro, thats awesome.


----------



## Eranhofman (Dec 10, 2018)

My new hulk spb103j 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

Cobia said:


> WOW!!!!! Amazing photo bro, thats awesome.


Thanks a lot, bro! My sentiments exactly when I saw your new avatar. Lemmy lives on! I was fortunate enough to see 'em play live at a small local club many years ago. He had the joint jumping the second he set foot onstage and didn't let up until he left it for good after the encores. Rock-'n'-roll fun at its most elemental best.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Eranhofman said:


> My new hulk spb103j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that's really nice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Drudge (May 15, 2007)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Eranhofman said:


> My new hulk spb103j
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What a beauty.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Drudge said:


>


Guess it's time for me to give my Blumo an Engineer bracelet.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

I picked up a Gen 3 yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it! The finishing is superb!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Linear said:


> I picked up a Gen 3 yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it! The finishing is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow

That looks really good and puts it back on the last after thinking I may grab an older gen again.

Congratulations!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Gorgeous. Damn. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Eranhofman said:


> My new hulk spb103j
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Linear said:


> I picked up a Gen 3 yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it! The finishing is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a cool looking sumo.

I had the 1st gen and bought the green hulk SBDC081. I find the new hands and bezel font more pleasing and elegant. Crazy 70 hours power reserve for a 6R movement.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

The only thing I think is a bit of a downgrade is that they got rid of the signed crown. I don't understand why?! Although it's a pretty easy fix if it REALLY bugs you... 

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

I prefer not to have it if it is to be an "X". I don't mind a signed "S" crown.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

harrisc said:


> I prefer not to have it if it is to be an "X". I don't mind a signed "S" crown.


That's true.. I could have done without the "X".

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Linear said:


> I picked up a Gen 3 yesterday. Couldn't be happier with it! The finishing is superb!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cook Watch but pretty sad that Seiko isn't able to make an aligned watch


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Nice misaligned watch


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

The hands are a nice change- Comparing side by side seems so minor yet it is a great improvement


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Tycho Brahe said:


> The hands are a nice change- Comparing side by side seems so minor yet it is a great improvement


Spot on. By shrinking the size of the markers and hands, it really makes the sumo looks better. It feels good wearing it on the stock bracelet.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

I'm pretty happy with my Gen3 Hulk Sumo so far. I guess I will end up using a Crafter Blue green strap for this beauty.


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Xhantos said:


> View attachment 14362767
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my Gen3 Hulk Sumo so far. I guess I will end up using a Crafter Blue green strap for this beauty.


I had the crafter blue on my 1st gen sumo. But I find the rubber thick and stiff. My gen 3 sumo is on the stock bracelet and it is more comfy.


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*







*


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

Just received my Sumo yesterday - I love it - it's on a Nato strap for now until my Crafter Blue comes in:
(How do you rotate pics??)


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

harrisc said:


> I had the crafter blue on my 1st gen sumo. But I find the rubber thick and stiff. My gen 3 sumo is on the stock bracelet and it is more comfy.


Thanks for the heads up. I use silicone straps because steel bracelets feel too heavy. (I removed the stock bracelet the moment I got the watch, without even opening the clasp once  ).

Then I might go for another Barton Elite strap (a 20mm green/black one obviously), which I use with my 2nd gen Sumo and also many of my Samurais.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

Had this for over 3 years now, but not getting much wristtime lately. May have to let it find greener pastures 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oh my I'd grab that in a hot second if I could swing it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I just recently purchased here on WUS an orange dial, non X Sumo, and I absolutely love it ! What a near perfect execution of the right shade of orange, IMHO. I also have a black dial non-X Sumo, which I have had for 3-4 years. The size of the Sumo fits me perfectly. All hail Sumo !


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

zainabdulrahman said:


> Had this for over 3 years now, but not getting much wristtime lately. May have to let it find greener pastures
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Methinks you shouldn't let go of that beauty.


----------



## zainabdulrahman (Sep 20, 2014)

khronolektur said:


> Methinks you shouldn't let go of that beauty.


Sound advice, good sir, but that one can't seem to find a slot in the rotation for months already.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

With the Crafter Blue strap! Much nicer than NATO straps imo


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Nice green dial with good light









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Xhantos said:


> View attachment 14362767
> 
> I'm pretty happy with my Gen3 Hulk Sumo so far. I guess I will end up using a Crafter Blue green strap for this beauty.


Please post the crafter blue strap with this. I have the same watch and I feel the bracelet don't really bring the true character of the watch out.

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Love the sumo...gets way more wear than any of my other watches.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Everybody should have at least one of these (but I want more!).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo with his brother, SBDC061 (MM200)!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Nice . . . if it's any consolation, I got rid of my Blumo, too. Why? Living with the Shoguns, I was wearing it less and less, and realized it's just too heavy! I still love its looks and color (the 003), though.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Time Seller said:


> Nice . . . if it's any consolation, I got rid of my Blumo, too. Why? Living with the Shoguns, I was wearing it less and less, and realized it's just too heavy! I still love its looks and color (the 003), though.


If it's any consolation I prefer my Shogun as well, but finding an orange one would be almost impossible.


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I am not able to post pics right now, but wanted to share that I have had a Non-X Sumo for four years now and never get tired of wearing it, just fits my wrist so well. So, recently I picked up a pristine Orange dial Non-X Sumo, and Oh Man ! is it beautiful. Seiko got the orange dial just so right ! Not sure how they did it, but is is beautiful ! You know ow sometimes orange dials can seem blaringly bright ? Well, it's orange all right, but it is just beautiful. Probably aid too much but it is pristine and I love it, and di not cost $3K or something like that. Sumo's are terrific !


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


What a beauty....just sorry I missed the boat on the 005.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> What a beauty....just sorry I missed the boat on the 005.


Never too late. Was lucky enough to get this one about a year ago for under $500.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yeah, that's hot indeed!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Vault said:


> I am not able to post pics right now, but wanted to share that I have had a Non-X Sumo for four years now and never get tired of wearing it, just fits my wrist so well. So, recently I picked up a pristine Orange dial Non-X Sumo, and Oh Man ! is it beautiful. Seiko got the orange dial just so right ! Not sure how they did it, but is is beautiful ! You know ow sometimes orange dials can seem blaringly bright ? Well, it's orange all right, but it is just beautiful. Probably aid too much but it is pristine and I love it, and di not cost $3K or something like that. Sumo's are terrific !


They are nice and love mine. I'm sure you know, but there was never an "X" produced orange Sumo as the last ones were made in 2012, which was 3 years before the "X" dial came out.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## reeder1 (Feb 10, 2017)

Love this one!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverAndrew (Aug 21, 2019)

Any of you guys have an idea how many green versions of the sumo is around?

I want to start a collection with the new SPB103J1.

Also, what other Green Models do you think is highly desirable/collectible?


----------



## NM156 (Apr 20, 2014)

DiverAndrew said:


> Any of you guys have an idea how many green versions of the sumo is around?
> 
> I want to start a collection with the new SPB103J1.
> 
> Also, what other Green Models do you think is highly desirable/collectible?


Well, for starters, there's the Gen 2 SZSC004.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

NM156 said:


> Well, for starters, there's the Gen 2 SZSC004.


Then, there are

SPB031 Green Sumo, 50th Anniversary, Thailand Limited (820pcs), 201512,
and
SBDC019 Green Sumo, Limited (550pcs), 2011

Also,
SBDC027 Sumo, 50th Anniversary (2000ps), 201501, is not green but looks different,
and
Silver sumo SPB029, 1965pcs limited, photo in the above post, with its special box highly desirable, wavy silver dial and sparkly bezel is something.

SPB055J Zimbe Sumo Thailand Limited (1639pcs) 2017, is a bit of an acquired taste, someone wrote, I agree.


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DiverAndrew (Aug 21, 2019)

Xhantos said:


> SPB055J Zimbe Sumo Thailand Limited (1639pcs) 2017, is a bit of an acquired taste, someone wrote, I agree.


This seems to be a huge acquired taste. Thanks though, I'm still in the process of deciding which like to collect actually.
But I only want to start with one type. Sumo-Turtle-Samurai-Tuna-Monster


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

ChiefJr said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo and espresso!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Blumo and espresso!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Bit late for coffee


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

LOL! Yeah I was making it late so I could throw it in the fridge for the AM (cheap pre-workout energy) and decided to nerd-out and snap this pic! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tycho Brahe (Nov 29, 2014)

DiverAndrew said:


> Xhantos said:
> 
> 
> > SPB055J Zimbe Sumo Thailand Limited (1639pcs) 2017, is a bit of an acquired taste, someone wrote, I agree.
> ...


MONSTER!


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)




----------



## ben265 (Feb 28, 2008)

SZSC004









Envoyé de mon SM-G950F en utilisant Tapatalk


----------



## Vault (Nov 19, 2016)

I have a black and an orange (!) Sumo, and have never been sure if I could pull off the pepsi, but your photo makes me think that perhaps i can, so thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

So this question could have been posted for any Seiko diver watch but figured to post here to avoid starting a new thread and it is about my Sumo. So I recently dropped my Sumo on hard tile floor. No major external damage but I see the time keeping seems really bad. About 2-4 minutes fast a day in 2 days (have not been exact with the recording). If I take the back off and adjust the time myself, will this destroy the water proofing? Has anybody done this before and closed it back up themselves and it has been fine?


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

Normal regulation may not resolved this issue. Better send to service centre to check the 6r15 movement. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Rakumi said:


> So this question could have been posted for any Seiko diver watch but figured to post here to avoid starting a new thread and it is about my Sumo. So I recently dropped my Sumo on hard tile floor. No major external damage but I see the time keeping seems really bad. About 2-4 minutes fast a day in 2 days (have not been exact with the recording). If I take the back off and adjust the time myself, will this destroy the water proofing? Has anybody done this before and closed it back up themselves and it has been fine?


Doubt that you can sort it yourself also once back off no guarantees on water rating.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Does anyone notice the lume intensity on the new gen of sumo don't last as long as the old versions? 

Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


----------



## JbBoozer (Jul 6, 2018)

Sumo dial swap.

Opinions of folks who've seen both blue dials, 

62mas Padi 
vs 
Samurai Save the Ocean. 

Both are blue up top and gradient to darker blue then black towards the bottom.

Going on a Sumo with the 50th anniversary black glossy dial with smaller font.

Which one is better in person ?

Can the Samurai 4R35 dial fit on the sumo 6R15 movement without modifications?

Thanks!! Loving it!


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Rakumi said:


> So this question could have been posted for any Seiko diver watch but figured to post here to avoid starting a new thread and it is about my Sumo. So I recently dropped my Sumo on hard tile floor. No major external damage but I see the time keeping seems really bad. About 2-4 minutes fast a day in 2 days (have not been exact with the recording). If I take the back off and adjust the time myself, will this destroy the water proofing? Has anybody done this before and closed it back up themselves and it has been fine?


You need to do pressure testing once you popped open the case. Better to send it to the service center because that rate is way too fast. A few years ago, i dropped my Sumo on a hard tile and the strong impact created a deep dent in the bezel. After that, my watch is consistently -25 secs slow/day from a +5 sec/ day (worn) . What is weird though is that if i just lay it flat and measure the rate, it comes to a COSC spec of -1/+1 sec /day

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## arvinsign_nyc (May 23, 2016)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Does anyone notice the lume intensity on the new gen of sumo don't last as long as the old versions?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9600 using Tapatalk


Is that a new formula of lume? I have a Sumo that i bought brand new in 2009 and until now i am still amazed with the brightness of the lume which lasts overnight

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

Xhantos said:


> View attachment 14414439


What strap please?!!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Looks like a Barton. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Great day for reading.


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

BradPittFUAngie said:


> What strap please?!!


Barton Elite Silicone Watch Band, Quick Release, 20mm, Color: Army Green Top / Black Bottom

I first heard about these straps at A Blog to Watch Samurai STO review:
https://www.ablogtowatch.com/seiko-prospex-srpc93-save-the-ocean-samurai-dive-watch-review/

Now I've more than I can count for all my Sumos (20mm) and Samurais (22mm). If lug widths were the same that would have saved me some money


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

arvinsign_nyc said:


> Is that a new formula of lume? I have a Sumo that i bought brand new in 2009 and until now i am still amazed with the brightness of the lume which lasts overnight
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't think it's new formula. Unsure why the line don't last as long and ain't as bright as it used to be.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## BradPittFUAngie (Jan 15, 2017)

OK so I've owned Generation 2 and now 3....both in green. I'm going to make a video of both and put them up on YouTube. My channel is super weak, no production, low key no regularly scheduled content but anyway....I'll post some thoughts.

If you've got gen 2 don't give in to the gen 3 pull. Sure, they are attractive upgrades but there are some downgrades that are head scratchers. 

I swear gen 2 wears just a hair better and easier. 

The bezel on gen 2 turns with less tension. It may have just a hair less grip then gen 3 but its not quite as stiff.

The lume is indeed better on gen 2. Stronger on initial exposure to light and UV, and the decay is much slower

Gen 3 has good lume but more comparable to Rolex lume which I find underwhelming. 

Gen 2 color is more "green" brighter and the sun ray dial leans towards a bluish aqua hue whereas gen 3 goes to the forrest. A deep green that comes off as black in low light. Not a bad thing. In fact I'd get the gen 3 green over the black 10/10 times just for when you did get in the sun it would give you some character and fun.

Signed crown on gen 2 vs. gen 3.

The font on the bezel insert of gen 2 is really what sumo is all about. Nothing wrong with gen 3 font but its down the middle, plain vanilla and basic times new roman city here. Old sumo had 4 drinks in it and wanted to dance and yell in your face. 

Gen 3 had that nice 70 hour power reserve, longer hands, sapphire crystal and no yellow...but with an attached price tag. 

Something to be said for the plexiglass on gen 2. Cool distortion and I did like the pops of yellow on seconds hand and chapter ring. 



All that said....I've sold off gen 2 and currently own gen 3 and plan on keeping it. Gen 2 only left the collection to fund something else but its an amazing watch that I would not part with to "upgrade" to gen 3. I don't think its an upgrade. 

I WISH I could find someone to make the bezel turn way easier on gen 3 and also to cut the grooves way sharper ala coin edge on the bezel grooves. It would REALLY make gen 3 an amazing watch. That and super blast the Lumibrite way more.

Thanks


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

BradPittFUAngie said:


> OK so I've owned Generation 2 and now 3....both in green. I'm going to make a video of both and put them up on YouTube. My channel is super weak, no production, low key no regularly scheduled content but anyway....I'll post some thoughts.
> 
> If you've got gen 2 don't give in to the gen 3 pull. Sure, they are attractive upgrades but there are some downgrades that are head scratchers.
> 
> ...


Please send us the link when you finished the review. Cheers

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## JbBoozer (Jul 6, 2018)

JbBoozer said:


> Sumo dial swap.
> 
> Opinions of folks who've seen both blue dials,
> 
> ...


I decided on the 62mas Padi dial with the omega style wave pattern...feeling it was the 'Classy' pick, and the STO was the 'Flashy' pick...the way I made that determination was by someone else buying the STO dial before I pulled the trigger, LoL.

Will post pic once it's all together, the most awesome Sumo ever!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

This may or may not be the best SUMO ever.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

BSHt013 said:


> This may or may not be the best SUMO ever.


Which hands are these ? Yokobies?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Which hands are these ? Yokobies?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


That's the limited edition SBDC027. it's all stock..

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BSHt013 said:


> This may or may not be the best SUMO ever.


It's my favourite.


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

boatswain said:


> It's my favourite.


I agree!


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Apologize for all the photos of the same watch, but I only have 2 watches total and this is one of them .


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So sexy. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

BSHt013 said:


> Apologize for all the photos of the same watch, but I only have 2 watches total and this is one of them .


Love it.

I hoped the LE price would come down but seems they still command a deserved premium.

Enjoy!


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

BSHt013 said:


> This may or may not be the best SUMO ever.


Yes, that is the best Sumo ever. I did expect the 3rd gen Sumos to have hour markers and hands like that.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## M0hammed_Khaled (Sep 3, 2018)

i remember mine getting a tad bit stiff... it still does from time to time... how you give it a through rinse and dip? turn the bezel under lukeward water and then if that doesn't solve the problem... apply some silicon grease


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Here's my 3rd Gen. I'm playing around with a ceramic insert. So far I like it. Also a Strapcode Oyster-style bracelet.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Lifted from a facebook post

Leaked Black series sumo


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

magpie215 said:


> Lifted from a facebook post
> 
> Leaked Black series sumo
> View attachment 14451153


Will this be a limited edition?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

New sumo solar chrono


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

Linear said:


> Here's my 3rd Gen. I'm playing around with a ceramic insert. So far I like it. Also a Strapcode Oyster-style bracelet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like a very attractive combination of bezel and bracelet for the 3rd gen Sumo.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Cobia said:


> New sumo solar chrono
> 
> View attachment 14452469


The blackout Sumo is my pick.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I love the sumo but I can't see past that blue mm300


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Had the padi on for the first time in a while, am I the only one who finds crafter blue straps uncomfortable ?









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee_K (Jan 20, 2016)

davym2112 said:


> Had the padi on for the first time in a while, am I the only one who finds crafter blue straps uncomfortable ?


No, I agree with you - I've owned four of them (three for the Sumo, one SKX) and I've sold them all due to two issues:

1. The black and dark blue straps emitted a strong chemical odor that I found nauseating. Only a medium blue strap (one of the very first production batches Crafter Blue made) was inoffensive.
2. They aren't very comfortable, being thick and essentially circular in cross section. They do not conform to the wrist the way thinner rubber or alternative materials do.

I do think they look great, but not very pleasant to wear. I'm having a much better experience with the Seiko and Barton silicone straps.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

The SBDC081 is a regular production model, right? I want to pick one up, but not at a premium over the SBDC083. Anyone care to guess how long I might have to wait for the price to equalize?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

What's the premium difference? The local seller in Asustralia has it at $50 difference.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Grimlock_1 said:


> What's the premium difference? The local seller in Asustralia has it at $50 difference.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


$100 at Seiya


----------



## dangaa (Jul 23, 2014)

harrisc said:


> Nice green dial with good light
> 
> View attachment 14367457
> 
> ...


I don't log on for a while and now Seiko has me lusting after another one. @Harrisc you are officially an enabler.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Ok guys, save up your money and get ready for the blacked out Sumo.

Only 7000 pieces, limited edition.

Looks like it's getting released later this year.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Good thing for my wallet I can't pull off blacked out watches!


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Ok guys, save up your money and get ready for the blacked out Sumo.
> 
> Only 7000 pieces, limited edition.
> 
> ...


7000 pieces doesn't seem like a limited run....I'm curious to know what is Seiko total annual output of Sumo's


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Seiko had the presage fuyugeshiki snow dial for sale. That was 7000 pieces aswell, and that's ok gone. I mean U can probably still pick one up but certainly there's market for it. 

Remover the Seiko Ninja Turtle, blackout edition? That was LE similar style to this release and that went like hot cakes. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Seiko had the presage fuyugeshiki snow dial for sale. That was 7000 pieces aswell, and that's ok gone. I mean U can probably still pick one up but certainly there's market for it.
> 
> Remover the Seiko Ninja Turtle, blackout edition? That was LE similar style to this release and that went like hot cakes.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


How many of the Seiko Ninja Turtles were produced?


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

snash7 said:


> 7000 pieces doesn't seem like a limited run....I'm curious to know what is Seiko total annual output of Sumo's


I bet Seiko will be trying to push this out at nearly 1k....Im not playing that game.

Some nice metal available once you hit the 1k price point


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

So when it comes to sending your dive watch to a general watch repair shop (not brand specific), are there universal seals used when putting your watch back together or does each watch require specific seals from the brand? (Like would the Sumo need special Seiko seals)


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I'm sure there are stock gasket watch repairers use depending on the size of your bezel. 

The difference is if you send to Seiko, they have their gasket for the corresponding watch whereas independent watch repairers will have to order in or just use the stock depending how much they charge you. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## itsajobar (Jun 23, 2012)

Cobia said:


> New sumo solar chrono
> 
> View attachment 14452469


Man I was hoping for an automatic Seiko chrono movement

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Unsolved_Mistry (Mar 15, 2016)

Not a fan of black cases purely because they look bad when marked up, also very content with my first gen sumos. The chrono sumo will be interesting, I wonder what the weight will be


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Doubled down on the sumo.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

BSHt013 said:


> Doubled down on the sumo.


You and me both!!










Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Linear said:


> You and me both!!


Jealous of those jubilees!


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Hakuho withdrawn, Tochinoshin looking as injured as ever, and no Takayasu. This basho is a bit of a disappointment so far.


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)

Tickstart said:


> Hakuho withdrawn, Tochinoshin looking as injured as ever, and no Takayasu. This basho is a bit of a disappointment so far.


My response:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Cobia said:


> New sumo solar chrono
> 
> View attachment 14452469


is it the black one?


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Aw damn, Yoshikaze has decided to retire. Well, his performance hasn't been great lately. Anyway, he will be remembered as one of the fiercest rikishi of the makuuchi, with the record number of kinboshis!

Go Yoshikaze!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> Aw damn, Yoshikaze has decided to retire. Well, his performance hasn't been great lately. Anyway, he will be remembered as one of the fiercest rikishi of the makuuchi, with the record number of kinboshis!
> 
> Go Yoshikaze!


Wait, has this thread changed to REAL Sumos now??!!!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> is it the black one?


The one with the 3 chronograph dials and a crown and two pushers, the silver one.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Enho is the firecracker of this Aki basho, always a blast to watch! Today almost with a non-tachiai with Kotoeko


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> is it the black one?


no - the one in the middle. The black one looks like a new Sumo as well but it's not a chrono and I doubt its solar.


----------



## Pentameter (Aug 14, 2014)

itsajobar said:


> Man I was hoping for an automatic Seiko chrono movement


They have a fantastic one at their disposal - the 8R48 - they just barely use it.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I have a jade sumo inbound. It's been modified with a double-dome sapphire crystal with green AR. To say I'm stoked is a severe understatement!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

There is still hope Tochinoshin!


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Tickstart said:


> There is still hope Tochinoshin!


Hey man, no offense but this thread is about the Seiko Sumo.. not sumo wrestling

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## CMSgt Bo (Feb 12, 2006)

Linear said:


> Hey man, no offense but this thread is about the Seiko Sumo.. not sumo wrestling
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


He's right, get it back on topic please.


----------



## Aksyong (Jun 21, 2019)

Acquired the SBDC083 3rd Gen Black Sumo recently. Been wearing it as a daily driver and it's very comfortable on my wrist. I replaced the clasp with an aftermarket generic one as the stock piece is very uncomfortable. Further, this aftermarket clasp is milled, not pressed.


----------



## Rgstar28 (Dec 27, 2017)

Looks good.


----------



## Mauiman50 (Mar 31, 2013)

Aksyong said:


> Acquired the SBDC083 3rd Gen Black Sumo recently. Been wearing it as a daily driver and it's very comfortable on my wrist. I replaced the clasp with an aftermarket generic one as the stock piece is very uncomfortable. Further, this aftermarket clasp is milled, not pressed.


Looks real good. Sumo next on my list!

Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Guys, is the SBDC081 (3rd gen green sumo) a regular production model, i.e. will be in production for at least a few years?


----------



## snash7 (May 27, 2013)

LostArk said:


> Guys, is the SBDC081 (3rd gen green sumo) a regular production model, i.e. will be in production for at least a few years?


Yes, the SBDC081 is regular production model.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

snash7 said:


> Yes, the SBDC081 is regular production model.


Awesome, thanks. I want to pick one up, but my watch slush fund is in a paltry state for the next few months, just wanted to make sure I won't miss out.
PS - Can anyone recommend a good aftermarket clasp? Are there ceramic bezel inserts available for it yet, or a source for OEM bezel inserts? I quickly trash out aluminum bezels and like to have a spare ready to go at the time of purchase. Thanks!


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

LostArk said:


> Guys, is the SBDC081 (3rd gen green sumo) a regular production model, i.e. will be in production for at least a few years?


It is, as other already told. As for its availability in a few years, well, looking at the Seiko of nowadays... who knows?

My own bet it that it will be in catalogue for at least another year, after that... even at its current sticker price I think the Sumo is an outlier in the current Seiko strategy, as it was the SKX007/9. Now, SKX007/9 is ended (downgraded to Seiko 5 specs, which I really didn't think would happen, my bet was that Seiko would just let it go) and I don't think Sumo's future is that brilliant unless risen in price again (maybe with the help of diashield/ceramic bezel).


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sumo sbdc001 first generation. is from 2013. A wonderfull piece









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I love that first gen Sumo. I would really like to pick one up to go with both my second gens (Blumo and Jade). The script "Automatic" is awesome. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Austin23014 (Jul 28, 2019)

Loving my 365/500 Limited Sumo SBDC019.


----------



## LostArk (Apr 19, 2017)

Does anyone know if the bezel inserts from the 2nd gen will fit the new 3rd gen?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

LostArk said:


> Does anyone know if the bezel inserts from the 2nd gen will fit the new 3rd gen?


I emailed dlw watches few weeks back and they said their current ceramic bezel can be fitted into the Gen 3 sumos. So my deduction would suggest the Gen 2 would fit Gen 3.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

This is my 3rd gen with an LCBI insert they produced for the first/second gen. So I would assume the stock inserts fit as well.









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

This thing is gorgeous! Lightly modded with a double dome sapphire with green AR.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Linear said:


> This is my 3rd gen with an LCBI insert they produced for the first/second gen. So I would assume the stock inserts fit as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks awesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I seriously can't get enough of this thing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 762x51 (Feb 17, 2017)

Something a little different, my Franken-Blumo back from NEWW. NH36, sapphire, Kanji day wheel, SRP21 dial:


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

That's awesome!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

A couple of Scuba Sumos plus other divers...


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

I wonder when a blue version of the new Sumo will come out ?


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

Orange brought out after a long time in storage









Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Ah, jeez. Bought an orange Samurai recently. Then bought a Sarb035. Then bought an STO Turtle. Then two Strapcode bracelets for them. Now I'm looking at a green Sumo. Or a black Sumo... someone help me...


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Get the green sumo. The gen 3 is beautiful, much classier then previous versions. 

Also the 70 hr Power reserve is awesome. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## davym2112 (Mar 5, 2017)

roseskunk said:


> Ah, jeez. Bought an orange Samurai recently. Then bought a Sarb035. Then bought an STO Turtle. Then two Strapcode bracelets for them. Now I'm looking at a green Sumo. Or a black Sumo... someone help me...


 It's already too late....

Sent from my SM-G9350 using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

roseskunk said:


> Ah, jeez. Bought an orange Samurai recently. Then bought a Sarb035. Then bought an STO Turtle. Then two Strapcode bracelets for them. Now I'm looking at a green Sumo. Or a black Sumo... someone help me...


Sorry you are now infected


----------



## claytonyu (Mar 7, 2018)

I hear that the SBDC057 has been discontinued earlier this year? Is this true?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

59yukon01 said:


>


I really wish I'd snagged one of these when they were available......


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> I really wish I'd snagged one of these when they were available......


They occasionally come available. I bought mine used a little over a year ago at a really great price luckily.

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## BSHt013 (Feb 27, 2008)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

My blumo is upcoming!









나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

Sharing my Blumo Non-X


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

In the end, 70H PR and Sapphire were sacrificed for a Jade Green colorway, pops of yellow and most importantly, FAT numbers.









Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## roseskunk (Jul 20, 2008)

Here's mine, just arrived in the mail yesterday from a great WUS seller. This one has a ceramic bezel insert and I think a sapphire crystal. It came with a Seiko bracelet, but I've been spoiled by Strapcodes on my Samurai and Turtle, so I switched this one out. I think it looks great!


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

kiosai said:


> In the end, 70H PR and Sapphire were sacrificed for a Jade Green colorway, pops of yellow and most importantly, FAT numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat numbers for the sumo ftw!!!


----------



## ASC777 (Oct 15, 2019)

kiosai said:


> In the end, 70H PR and Sapphire were sacrificed for a Jade Green colorway, pops of yellow and most importantly, FAT numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fat numbers ftw!!! :-!


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

I have a serious problem. I am currently waiting for the delivery of my first 'serious' watch.. expect to receive it today.. after 6 months of research

Meanwhile I am about to pull the trigger on a green sumo..


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Sonar said:


> I have a serious problem. I am currently waiting for the delivery of my first 'serious' watch.. expect to receive it today.. after 6 months of research
> 
> Meanwhile I am about to pull the trigger on a green sumo..


Which one? Haha.. there are 2 Green Sumos in circulation today...









One looks decidedly more "serious" than the other.

Snapped a quickshot at the retailer to compare between the two..


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sumo Brothers.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

kiosai said:


> Which one? Haha.. there are 2 Green Sumos in circulation today...
> 
> View attachment 14569239
> 
> ...


I refered to the left one. What is the serial number of the right one? Looks less exciting though

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## kiosai (Apr 14, 2014)

Sonar said:


> I refered to the left one. What is the serial number of the right one? Looks less exciting though
> 
> Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


Left: SBDC081 (2019 Green Sumo) Right: SZSC004 (Jade Sumo)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The Jade Sumo's colors really play off the light. Sometimes it looks dark green, other times more turquoise. It's beautiful in person; pics don't always do it justice.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

After years on the fence about getting a Sumo due to its size, I picked up this '057 at Yodabashi-Akiba yesterday.

It's on their website at nicely discounted sales price around ¥44700 (same as their price on the SKX007/9K, which they have in stock). So after doing a little shopping for a rebuilt laptop on the other side of the train station and not buying anything, I went over to Yodabashi-Akiba and tried on a Sumo - again. This time, I bought it! With my foreign passport discount and credit card discount, it came to ¥36800 and some change.

I'm quite pleased. It fits well on my tiny wrist, and the blue is much better than my SKX009. The fat bezel numbers attracted me to the Sumo in the first place, so I'm glad I got a generation that still has them.

It's going to rain all day here in Tokyo, so I'll be catching up on the laundry. And taking breaks to admire my latest addition.









Don't know why the photo is sideways, but it's probably because I haven't learned this new phone yet.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful, congrats!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Censport said:


> After years on the fence about getting a Sumo due to its size, I picked up this '057 at Yodabashi-Akiba yesterday.
> 
> It's on their website at nicely discounted sales price around ¥44700 (same as their price on the SKX007/9K, which they have in stock). So after doing a little shopping for a rebuilt laptop on the other side of the train station and not buying anything, I went over to Yodabashi-Akiba and tried on a Sumo - again. This time, I bought it! With my foreign passport discount and credit card discount, it came to ¥36800 and some change.
> 
> ...


Wow that's a good deal. Well done.

I feel like I should hunt down a gen 1 or 2 blumo while I can. Miss mine.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

boatswain said:


> Wow that's a good deal. Well done.
> 
> I feel like I should hunt down a gen 1 or 2 blumo while I can. Miss mine.


There's too many around to "miss".

Absolutely loving my Pepsi Sumo so far! The Seiko red/blue color execution on this bezel is the best in the industry IMHO. The colors are deep and rich! They are charming and pop.


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

This .gif is 3x the green sumo 2019 version. Looks like 3 different watches..

Too bad its so huuuge

That color scheme is amazing









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I received the Hodinkee email that they have the new Sumo in stock. Green and black. Well I was willing to part from $850 but alas green was sold out.

So instead of lunch I went to the mall to pick up the new Airpod Pro's. That worked well.

While there I went to the local Seiko AD and was told - hey we have 3 day mega sale 35% - they had 5 green, shiny new Sumos.

I picked one up naturally. I can only emphasize- brick and mortar is not dead. Haha. And man that discount. Wow.

So if you are in Dubai or the UAE check out the "The Watch House" in Mall of the Emirates or Dubai Mall.

Green one gets 35% Black "only" 20% discount....

Can't believe my luck.

PS: beware of the lume, chapter ring misalignment. Of the 5 two had it rather strong, 2 were OK, 1 was perfect.

Edit: pics added


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

My daily


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Gen 3 Sumo on Erika's Marine strap.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## harrisc (Sep 2, 2015)

my daily also










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

How're you guys liking the stock bracelet so far?

Been wearing mine on a rubber strap or NATO.
Didn't want to go through the hassle with pin and collars if the bracelet wasn't all that comfy.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> How're you guys liking the stock bracelet so far?
> 
> Been wearing mine on a rubber strap or NATO.
> Didn't want to go through the hassle with pin and collars if the bracelet wasn't all that comfy.


From a comfort factor, I think the bracelet is fine. I actually enjoy wearing it, though I have a Strapcode incoming....

Pin and collar adjustments are a pain in the neck.

However, putting it on and removing it, makes you painfully aware of its shortcomings. Man that tinny stamped clasp is an embarrassment for Seiko, I cannot believe that a watch for $850 would have a clasp like this. I don't except a Tudor bracelet (which costs by itself more than the Sumo) but at least something on the level of the Casio G-Shock all metal. A milled clasp surely is not that much more expensive.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

I added a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet to my new Sumo. Now I finally have a milled clasp and it's super comfy.


----------



## Linear (May 25, 2017)

Everyone see the official "Ninja Sumo" pics already?

I like it!









Sent from my SM-G955W using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

Thanks for posting the pics linear!! Love both of them! I do wish that they used a black background for the date on the automatic version.

Good lord. That 3rd gen with the Angus jubilee looks insane!!


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

I wonder if the new Sumo's sapphire crystal will fit on the Gen 1. Probably cheaper to go aftermarket anyway yeah?


----------



## freesoyu (Jan 14, 2015)

Linear said:


> Everyone see the official "Ninja Sumo" pics already?
> 
> I like it!
> 
> ...


This is awesome! Also looks vintage like!

나의 SM-N950N 의 Tapatalk에서 보냄


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

xiv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Wow that looks really great on the Erika's.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

boatswain said:


> Wow that looks really great on the Erika's.


X2. Looks awesome.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

koolpep said:


> that tinny stamped clasp is an embarrassment for Seiko, I cannot believe that a watch for $850 would have a clasp like this..


Thats because the same strap used to come on a $400 Sumo.


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

magpie215 said:


> Thats because the same strap used to come on a $400 Sumo.


They changed the movement, the endlinks on the new Sumo and the crystal, why would it make sense or be acceptable to keep the generic clasp?


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> They changed the movement, the endlinks on the new Sumo and the crystal, why would it make sense or be acceptable to keep the generic clasp?


....profit margin


----------



## SequoiaMan (Feb 4, 2019)

*Re: Here's mine*

Here's mine:


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

magpie215 said:


> ....profit margin


Congratulations on giving the dumbest answer on the forum today...


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Cool Watch Syndrome said:


> Congratulations on giving the dumbest answer on the forum today...


Thanks


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That is one stunning Sumo, looks great on the BOR :-!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> That is one stunning Sumo, looks great on the BOR :-!


Thank you! The BOR and any color Sumo just works imo.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Been awhile since I posted but I had to share my first new purchase since early this year. As someone with a six-inch wrist who prefers smaller watches (and who was concerned with dimensions of the Sumo), I can confidently say this watch wears well for its size. It does not feel anywhere near as big as the 45mm specs suggest, and the relatively-narrow 20mm lug width suits the overall profile of the watch. The new bezel font is what made me finally pull the trigger and I'm glad I did. So far, I love it. My love for Seiko divers has been re-kindled.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo and Scurfa D1.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I also couldn't help myself and upgraded the clasp. That stamped garbage is just not acceptable for a watch this price (my only criticism).










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I also couldn't help myself and upgraded the clasp. That stamped garbage is just not acceptable for a watch this price (my only criticism).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Where did you get the upgrade and how did you do it ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Where did you get the upgrade and how did you do it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Found it on eBay. Just search for sbdc051 clasp. Install was easy - you just need a strap changing tool.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Where did you get the upgrade and how did you do it ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You can also purchase the MM300 clasp for the Sumo. The only issue is the finishing does not match exactly because it is titanium if I am not mistaken. It cost about $85 on ebay.


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Here's my new one









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Pete26 said:


> Here's my new one
> 
> Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


Very nice! Wear it in good health.

You seem to have a PERFECT one, chapter ring aligned, date wheel straight. Congratulations!

My green one says hi! Though it looks black here.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Where U get the bracelet from?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Where U get the bracelet from?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


X2.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn that's hot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Those case lines 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Those case lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Beautiful!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

So Jelly of the owners who have the new jade sumo.


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


>


IMO tied for the most iconic orange Seiko there is.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

NateBeasle said:


> IMO tied for the most iconic orange Seiko there is.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

NateBeasle said:


> IMO tied for the most iconic orange Seiko there is.


The other?


----------



## NateBeasle (May 24, 2013)

magpie215 said:


> The other?


Sure is.

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Those case lines
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks so good when mint. It will still look good later with some marks but just know it wont stay that clean for long if you wear it all the time. Enjoy it while you can.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

I could stare at this case all day.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Accuracy of the new movement? Is it prone to positional variance like the 6R15?


----------



## 65rob (Oct 30, 2014)

Just had my 1st experience with the 3rd gen sumo and was really impressed, i used to own the 1st Gen blumo and sold it never could come to terms with bezel font and some of the dial features also seemed heavy at the time.
They seemed to have lightened this model Is that true?
Anyway im a fan again of this watch it wears so well


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Accuracy of the new movement? Is it prone to positional variance like the 6R15?


Not great so far, Galaga. I've haven't been super diligent about checking, but my 6R15s (multiple SARBs) have actually all been way more accurate than this one so far.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo, just a few days late!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> Not great so far, Galaga. I've haven't been super diligent about checking, but my 6R15s (multiple SARBs) have actually all been way more accurate than this one so far.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yeah, mine average +20spd which is horrendous for a $850 watch. You get a Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer (COS ) certified new at Jo a shop for $279 - sigh. I wish Seiko would do some kind of regulation to their watches. They are capable of better than this....


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

koolpep said:


> Yeah, mine average +20spd which is horrendous for a $850 watch. You get a Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer (COS ) certified new at Jo a shop for $279 - sigh. I wish Seiko would do some kind of regulation to their watches. They are capable of better than this....


Yep, that's ridiculous and completely unacceptable.


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Unacceptable indeed. Always something with Seiko. I have such a love/hate relationship with them. Seems like alignment is still a big problem too. 

I still love mine though - even more than I thought I was going to. It is a gorgeous watch and wears really well. And I was able to find one with perfect alignment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Still got two of these... b-)


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Damn I love that dial script. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Jade on jade









Sent from my SM-J120ZN using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

Galaga said:


> Accuracy of the new movement? Is it prone to positional variance like the 6R15?


Given that positional variance has more to do with the caliber's design and 6R35 is basically the same than 6R15, I wouldn't expect hugh differences.

On the other hand, positional variances may have advantages over more precise calibers. I own a 8L35B (from a marinemaster) that is +4s/day dead on. That means I know for sure that after a month it will be exactly two minutes fast. But then, I own a first gen Sumo with some variances that, in the end, gives me better accuracy. I don't know what exactly will it be, but last summer that I wore two months in a row, it was no more than +-30 secs out of time accumulated at any given day.


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

koolpep said:


> Yeah, mine average +20spd which is horrendous for a $850 watch. You get a Tissot Powermatic 80 Chronometer (COS ) certified new at Jo a shop for $279 - sigh. I wish Seiko would do some kind of regulation to their watches. They are capable of better than this....


AFAIK that's out of spec, so you should have it adjusted under guarantee. On the other hand, if it's exactly +20s/day, every day (or very near to that), that's good news: it's just a matter of minor adjustment and you are done. Of course, it would be better if it came properly adjusted out-of-the-box, but it is wild variances what you should be worried about, more than reliable unadjustment.


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Blumo and Scurfa D1.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely shot. 
I have the D1 and keep looking at the Sumo but the size holds me back.

Could I persuade you to do a side by side of the two?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Third shot was my half-assed attempt at showing lug-to-lug difference between the two.

The Sumo is definitely bigger but not so much so as being un-wearable on smaller wrists IMO. I'm not a big dude but I love the Sumo (I have 2!); feels like it wears smaller than the spec sheet suggests.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Third shot was my half-assed attempt at showing lug-to-lug difference between the two.
> 
> The Sumo is definitely bigger but not so much so as being un-wearable on smaller wrists IMO. I'm not a big dude but I love the Sumo (I have 2!); feels like it wears smaller than the spec sheet suggests.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks a lot! That's very helpful.
How big would you say your wrist is?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)

Sumo Sunday!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

MadsNilsson said:


> Thanks a lot! That's very helpful.
> How big would you say your wrist is?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


6.5" or so I think....?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MKN (Mar 27, 2012)

jpisare said:


> 6.5" or so I think....?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Is orange the new black? Just got it back this week from a full service and a sapphire crystal install. Now ticking away within COSC specs!_


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Crazy-hot. Would love to pick one up eventually. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

jmnav said:


> AFAIK that's out of spec, so you should have it adjusted under guarantee. On the other hand, if it's exactly +20s/day, every day (or very near to that), that's good news: it's just a matter of minor adjustment and you are done. Of course, it would be better if it came properly adjusted out-of-the-box, but it is wild variances what you should be worried about, more than reliable unadjustment.


Ok, my last measurement using Toolwatch resulted in +10.6 spd, but that was unworn. I will do some more the coming days when I wear it, seems it has settled in a bit.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

TinyHippo said:


> _Is orange the new black? Just got it back this week from a full service and a sapphire crystal install. Now ticking away within COSC specs!_
> View attachment 14653781


Will the new sumo come out with this combo? Looks amazing!!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> Will the new sumo come out with this combo? Looks amazing!!


If it does im all over it, the old one heres going for 1kau, lovely looking piece.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

TinyHippo said:


> _Is orange the new black? Just got it back this week from a full service and a sapphire crystal install. Now ticking away within COSC specs!_
> View attachment 14653781


Killer watch bro, just got an orange Sami and im loving it. Id love an orange sumo.


----------



## BertramWooster (Dec 29, 2013)

This is a great looking combo - I hope the new one comes out in these colors

Edit - the orange I mean (my quote didn't go through)


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

Galaga said:


> Yep, that's ridiculous and completely unacceptable.


Isn't that within spec? The spec is +25/-15.

Not sure why folks are surprised these don't always run at chronometer spec.


----------



## raustin33 (Jun 15, 2015)

jmnav said:


> AFAIK that's out of spec, so you should have it adjusted under guarantee. On the other hand, if it's exactly +20s/day, every day (or very near to that), that's good news: it's just a matter of minor adjustment and you are done. Of course, it would be better if it came properly adjusted out-of-the-box, but it is wild variances what you should be worried about, more than reliable unadjustment.


The spec is +25/-15, just FYI


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

dilatedjunkie927 said:


> I also couldn't help myself and upgraded the clasp. That stamped garbage is just not acceptable for a watch this price (my only criticism).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


nice what clasp is it?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*Three Amigo's*


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

*Re: Three Amigo's*

_Nice collection mtbmike&#8230;.the lack of the Prospex logo and cursive Automatic makes these pieces highly sought after!_


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

*Re: Three Amigo's*



mtbmike said:


>


Nice collection....really wish id jumped on an orange when they were silly cheap from creation.


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

SBDC033


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sometimes i think that the only Seiko that we need. A Sumo.









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

I call this photo "Primary Sumo". (Get it? Primary colors + my only Sumo.)









Can't believe I put off getting one of these for so long because of the size. Turns out it's so comfortable that I have to make myself wear any of my other watches.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Seiko are basically magicians. They make large numbers smaller than they actually are. If I passed on all the Seikos due to the spec sheet I'd have no Seikos. It's crazy how comfortable Sumos are. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

*Re: Three Amigo's*



magpie215 said:


> Nice collection....really wish id jumped on an orange when they were silly cheap from creation.


When was that?


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

*Re: Three Amigo's*



Galaga said:


> When was that?


Years ago lol


----------



## DBEAU (Mar 12, 2016)

Looking good everyone. I love the red second hand @Censport.

Anyone have the Strap code oyster bracelet? Thinking about that for Christmas.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Galaga said:


> View attachment 14685131


Is this yours?


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

*Re: Three Amigo's*



magpie215 said:


> Nice collection....really wish id jumped on an orange when they were silly cheap from creation.


Same here Maggie, im really getting into orange now, loving my orange sami, even liking the darker shade of my orange mako xl more since i got my orange sami.
Feeling like im liking orange to the point where id spend big money on an orange doxa, definitely a orange sumo if i found one a fair price.
The orange sumo looks the goods, wish i got one back then.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Cobia said:


> Is this yours?


 Not yet.


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

It really is a nice shade of green. Thinking on whether to wait for the blumo or just pull the trigger on this:


----------



## limnoman (Mar 6, 2018)

Galaga said:


> It really is a nice shade of green. Thinking on whether to wait for the blumo or just pull the trigger on this:
> 
> View attachment 14685935


Looks great: the dial colour and handset.

LOoOser in the brotherhood


----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)

SBDC033


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Now, the first generation. Sbdc001









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SPB103J1


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Lots of love for the new green Sumo. It's quite handsome and holds its own against the new MM300 blue!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

My god that MM... ^^










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonar (Sep 9, 2019)

They should make one in 39mm 

Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

khronolektur said:


> SBDC033


When the new iteration of the blumo comes out I hope they don't go with a blue sunburst dial. That stuff has been done to death. I hope it's a flat blue like the original blumo. Such a top looking watch.


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

I cannot wait for the updated blue version!



Galaga said:


> When the new iteration of the blumo comes out I hope they don't go with a blue sunburst dial. That stuff has been done to death. I hope it's a flat blue like the original blumo. Such a top looking watch.


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

I cannot wait for the updated blue version!



Galaga said:


> When the new iteration of the blumo comes out I hope they don't go with a blue sunburst dial. That stuff has been done to death. I hope it's a flat blue like the original blumo. Such a top looking watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Brushed chapter ring back on my Blumo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dilatedjunkie927 (Feb 11, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

The black is so pretty. I'm excited as can be; have a Gen 1 black Sumo en-route. Can't wait!!!!!!! That "Automatic" script!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

It came!!! Gen 1 Sumo.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*Dive in!*


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Migeru (Aug 11, 2011)

Hey guys!

So I checked out the new black sumo (spb101j1) in a departement store. 
I was in luck, because also in the case was a blumo (sbdc033).
I could compare them side by side on wrist. I was sporting my skx007 on a nato strap (for reference).

I already tried a Padi Sumo in the past, so I know the size and how they wear. But man! it just wears so well... my skx007 rides really high compared to the saucer like Sumo. 
Ideal for my flat wrist

- Like the sapphire and extra PR.
- Is the new Sumo lighter? feels like it..
- Is the new Sumo thinner? 12,9mm? 

Seriously thinking about getting one...maybe the new black series sumo (SBDC095) that's coming out?
Or just get an old 6r15 sumo?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Migeru said:


> Hey guys!
> 
> So I checked out the new black sumo (spb101j1) in a departement store.
> I was in luck, because also in the case was a blumo (sbdc033).
> ...


Get the new one.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## khronolektur (Mar 14, 2018)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Is there someone who can suggest a good leather strap for my black Sumo?
Thanks


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> Is there someone who can suggest a good leather strap for my black Sumo?
> Thanks


Looks great on a dark brown horween leather strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

The legend, the Sbdc001









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sumo threesome!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

lovin' it


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

One more for good measure....









I'm so glad the spec sheet didn't deter me from purchasing my first one. Would have missed out on this amazing watch.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jpisare said:


> One more for good measure....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


don't you like the third gen one?
you seems to be so passionate about Sumos, you should give it a try


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I do!! But the prices are a lot higher. The most I spent on one to this point was like $450 USD. I think the Gen 3s are like twice that, right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

I have a strong case of lust for the PADI Sumo but I'm afraid my wallet has other ideas.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jpisare said:


> I do!! But the prices are a lot higher. The most I spent on one to this point was like $450 USD. I think the Gen 3s are like twice that, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


In Italy costs 800€ but you can find it for 620€


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> In Italy costs 800€ but you can find it for 620€


in Italy where can you find the new Sumo for 620€?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

speedmaster. said:


> in Italy where can you find the new Sumo for 620€?


most resellers apply 20% discount on the price.


----------



## speedmaster. (Jul 19, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> most resellers apply 20% discount on the price.


Thank you
Can you also provide the link to any online store?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

jpisare said:


> I do!! But the prices are a lot higher. The most I spent on one to this point was like $450 USD. I think the Gen 3s are like twice that, right?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I got my green new Sumo for under $600 on a super sale at the AD. Not all colours were that heavily discounted - strangely the black one was only 15% and I got 30% on mine. Anyhow it was a one day thing. But 20% can be had with a bit of haggling. Haven't seen these prices online and I guess that proves that brick and mortar stores still have their place


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow, under $600 is amazing!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

jpisare said:


> Wow, under $600 is amazing!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I am still wondering if it was a mistake....from the AD


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

BOOM!!
















Both look great.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Whoa. Yeah they do. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

jpisare said:


> Whoa. Yeah they do.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grey ones very nice but i especially like the shade of blue and what looks like a black bezel, that yellow hand really pops.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

The blue one would look 100% better without the second hand being yellow. Kinda ruins it for me.


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

I like those both a lot too. 

Feels like it’s almost time to get back into the sumo game. 

I think I could live with the yellow hand but would prefer an all steel handset. 

I love a grey sunburst!


----------



## Cool Watch Syndrome (Jun 26, 2019)

Love both of them but hate the yellow hands...


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

Compare the new dial and hands with the last gen2 coral blue Sumo SBDC069:


----------



## bulldozer3 (Sep 3, 2014)

Cobia said:


> BOOM!!
> 
> View attachment 14764971
> 
> ...


Do you happen to have a reference number for the grey dial? I cant find it.

Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xhantos (Jun 8, 2019)

bulldozer3 said:


> Do you happen to have a reference number for the grey dial? I cant find it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U1 using Tapatalk


As stated at https://www.watchuseek.com/f21/**new-upcoming-seiko-watches**-2393034-1481.html#post50698233 new Sumo references are SBDC099 and SBDC097.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I like the gray one. But the red second hand.. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

Dopamina said:


> I like the gray one. But the red second hand..
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Is it red? I see orange. My eyes are getting old, though.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I personally love the pop of color from the seconds hand. It's my favorite thing about my Jade Sumo (yellow hand)!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

CGSshorty said:


> Is it red? I see orange. My eyes are getting old, though.


Red or orange, I do not like it.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

Both look amazing. Decisions, decisions.


----------



## Terreb (May 2, 2017)

This new Sumo is slated for release in February.

Details on the Sakura site


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Terreb said:


> This new Sumo is slated for release in February.
> 
> Details on the Sakura site
> 
> ...




A all black case back, finally


----------



## stgz49 (Nov 3, 2018)

Those who got the Sumo with the updated 70 hour movement, how is the accuracy? Thanks!!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

stgz49 said:


> Those who got the Sumo with the updated 70 hour movement, how is the accuracy? Thanks!!


I have two 6R35 Sumo, both have exceptional amplitude of 300°
One is really accurate with very low positional variance, one is a mess.

So, it's a question of luck. 
Seiko doesn't want to improve its QA, sometimes you have a misaligned watch (too often) and sometimes you have a bad beater in terms of accuracy and positional errors.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

As for this version of the sumo, the alignment is pretty good. Have seen a few and they all line up quiet well. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jamsie (Mar 14, 2010)

I am was really impressed with the new Sumo, fits under a cuff and the power reserve is fantastic! I just picked up too many new Seiko's and am already letting it go while it's still new.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone using crafter blue straps on the sumo?
does it fit easily or it is a pain to mount ?


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

Anyone own a sumo and a mm200? Which do you wear more ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

tynan.nida said:


> Anyone own a sumo and a mm200? Which do you wear more ?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have three Sumos and a MM200 (the 061). I'm enamored with both and switch it up pretty regularly. Both get a ton of wrist-time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

jpisare said:


> I have three Sumos and a MM200 (the 061). I'm enamored with both and switch it up pretty regularly. Both get a ton of wrist-time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cool cool. Do you feel like the sumo wears larger?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone using crafter blue straps on the sumo?
> does it fit easily or it is a pain to mount ?


Not exactly what you are looming for but I had one on my mm300 and put it on was cake. I'd imagine the experience would be the same for the sumo as well.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Yes, but not by much due to case shape. But I do feel it wears bigger than the MM200 a bit. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> is there someone using crafter blue straps on the sumo?
> does it fit easily or it is a pain to mount ?


Mine fits easily.


----------



## arkiemark (Oct 31, 2011)

Love the green Sumo. It fits so well and very unique in that color that I'm debating whether to keep it or to sell it (to save up for a bigger watch purchase)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

59yukon01 said:


> Mine fits easily.


Nice watch bro, If youd ever like to sell or trade this watch, im a PM away 59  Same goes for anybody with an 0range sumo 
Definitely on my short list.
Should have got one years ago when they were cheap.


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

tynan.nida said:


> Cool cool. Do you feel like the sumo wears larger?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, definitely wears larger.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

some nice shots


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Cobia said:


> Nice watch bro, If youd ever like to sell or trade this watch, im a PM away 59  Same goes for anybody with an 0range sumo
> Definitely on my short list.
> Should have got one years ago when they were cheap.


Thanks, but I'll probably keep this around as it's my only orange dial, and it's getting rare to find.


----------



## calibro9 (Dec 19, 2007)

is this a new Sumo chrono?















https://www.sakurawatches.com/seiko-prospex-scuba-diver-limited-model-sbdl063


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

calibro9 said:


> is this a new Sumo chrono?
> 
> View attachment 14781483
> View attachment 14781485
> ...


isn't this a fake? 
is it real?
a solar sumo? bleah.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there a way to know if my Sumo is a 
SPD101J1 or a SBDC083?


----------



## BigBluefish (Aug 13, 2009)

calibro9 said:


> is this a new Sumo chrono?
> 
> View attachment 14781483
> View attachment 14781485
> ...


That's the Fauxmo Chrono. 
Actually, if it weren't for the 4:27 date window, and butchered 4:00 marker, I'd buy one. But...nope.


----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

BigBluefish said:


> That's the Fauxmo Chrono.
> Actually, if it weren't for the 4:27 date window, and butchered 4:00 marker, I'd buy one. But...nope.


Oh no now I can't unsee that lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JMcE42 (May 17, 2019)

Anyone put an aftermarket bezel insert on the Jade green sumo? Thinking a black one would make the dial pop more.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

My new to me (but pre-owned) Blumo checking in. So glad to finally have one in hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

JMcE42 said:


> Anyone put an aftermarket bezel insert on the Jade green sumo? Thinking a black one would make the dial pop more.


I have a brushed insert on my Blumo. I know that doesn't answer your question but it looks sick. I will probably order one for my Jade Sumo as well at some point.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hoboken309 (Jan 22, 2016)

Sumo with new ceramic bezel


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jpisare said:


> I have a brushed insert on my Blumo. I know that doesn't answer your question but it looks sick. I will probably order one for my Jade Sumo as well at some point.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh, and I just realized you said bezel insert... Never mind me, I'm dumb. Lol. Sorry carry on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jmnav (May 18, 2019)

tynan.nida said:


> Not exactly what you are looming for but I had one on my mm300 and put it on was cake. I'd imagine the experience would be the same for the sumo as well.


I also own a Sumo (first gen) and an mm300 and I feel putting new straps/bands to be about the same and quite easy on both. The difference is the original band's endlinks fit quite tighter on the mm300 than the Sumo, so the (minor) problem is not putting a new band but taking out the original one!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

JMcE42 said:


> Anyone put an aftermarket bezel insert on the Jade green sumo? Thinking a black one would make the dial pop more.


Agree mate, ive got this model, love it but the green bezel is a tad too much, a black bezel would look fantastic, i might do the same.


----------



## rkb (Mar 6, 2009)




----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Seiko Sumo, black, first edition in an orange Cafterblue. On the Lanín volcano, Patagonia Argentina, a 2-week trip, a unique piece, the Sumo









Enviado desde mi SM-G935F mediante Tapatalk


----------



## brainbug (Aug 5, 2006)

JMcE42 said:


> Anyone put an aftermarket bezel insert on the Jade green sumo? Thinking a black one would make the dial pop more.


Yes, indeed! Here's my "Hulk Sumo" with original black bezel insert... ;-)


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

brainbug said:


> Yes, indeed! Here's my "Hulk Sumo" with original black bezel insert... ;-)
> 
> View attachment 14796951


Thats awesome bro, im doing the same with mine for sure, thanks for the pic, can we get a few more pics please, a couple at arms length or a meter or two away please?

Looks the goods!


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Anybody know if the new model bezels slot straight into the old models? i guess they would, just want to confirm, thanks


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cycletronic2000 (Feb 2, 2017)

My gorgeous Blumo had been a daily wear since I got it nearly four years ago. Then my SBDX017 showed up and spirited me away. One day last year I put the Blumo on my wrist and went off to work. Within the first hour, it took a harsh hit on a corner of a brick wall. It was ugly. The insert was gouged pretty good and crystal had an edge chipped off. Today I finally got around to replacing the bezel insert and I am really liking this watch. Maybe it's a fresh look that has me swooning. So it's going to see more wrist time for me and the SBDX017 can take a much deserved break. Next up for it will be an upgrade to a sapphire crystal


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

cycletronic2000 said:


> My gorgeous Blumo had been a daily wear since I got it nearly four years ago. Then my SBDX017 showed up and spirited me away. One day last year I put the Blumo on my wrist and went off to work. Within the first hour, it took a harsh hit on a corner of a brick wall. It was ugly. The insert was gouged pretty good and crystal had an edge chipped off. Today I finally got around to replacing the bezel insert and I am really liking this watch. Maybe it's a fresh look that has me swooning. So it's going to see more wrist time for me and the SBDX017 can take a much deserved break. Next up for it will be an upgrade to a sapphire crystal ?
> 
> View attachment 14824503


Id you need to mod the watch to like it, it means that you don't really like it. So why buy? ?


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Got a lumed ceramic bezel for my Sumo

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

pretty disappointed to see a cheaper King Turtle with the ceramic Bezel and no ceramic bezel for the more expensive Sumo.

I think that we will see an updated sumo with the ceramic bezel soon


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

Anybody have/or had both the Sumo and the MM200? Which one wears "smaller"? Thinking of adding one to my fledgling seiko collection.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I have 3 Sumos and a 061 MM200. The MM200 wears smaller. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I should add I recently picked up a SBBN031 MARINEMASTER Tuna and it wears the same if not smaller than the Sumo surpsingly!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Used SPB055J for $922 worth it? Would be purely for flipping as I find the colour combo hideous.


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Figured I should drop this in here too.

It looks like Seiko is dropping new colors of the 6R Sumo's. I've been wanting to try one, I may need to pull the trigger on the gray dial, pretty awesome IMO (Yes, they are expensive).

SBDC097 & SBDC099


----------



## Certified G (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## HayabusaRid3r1080 (Nov 2, 2013)

bismarck_1870 said:


> Anybody have/or had both the Sumo and the MM200? Which one wears "smaller"? Thinking of adding one to my fledgling seiko collection.


Having owned both the mm200 wears smaller

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

My fave Sumo. Hadn't worn it for a couple months, but it's been on my wrist again for almost a week straight.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

So pretty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there someone who knows the code of the genuine silicon strap for the Sumo?
the one used in the previous zimbe for example or the one used on the new Black Sumo, or the one used on the new Sumo Chrono.

I would like that exact model but I don't know what to search for.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## FJR1971 (Nov 26, 2017)

Some great pics and dedicated sumo lovers in this thread. I’ve read all the reviews but still can’t figure out if this watch is for me from a size standpoint. 

If I think my turtle wears too big how will I feel about the sumo?


----------



## SG02WRX (Jun 13, 2018)

Really good lume shot.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Blumo in the sunlight. The way Seiko handle light and reflections on their dials with mirror surfaces on indices and textured faces is never lost on me. So much thought goes into this.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Anyone got their hands on the new Sbdc095 Blackout Sum yet?

I got an email saying mine has been posted, so hopefully I will have it before the end of the week. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Anyone got their hands on the new Sbdc095 Blackout Sum yet?
> 
> I got an email saying mine has been posted, so hopefully I will have it before the end of the week.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Please don't forget to post a lot of photos when it will arrive ?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Will definitely post it. I got the email last night confirming it's been posted enroute to Oz. Will upload soon. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Here you go boys. Got these pics on the run. Hopefully clear enough.









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Can someone please recommend a decent rubber strap for the Sumo. I have a gen 3, and that is one heavy head. I tried it on nato but that's a no-no. Thanks.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

What about the genuine Seiko rubber strap or the Crafter blue? 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## messyGarage (May 6, 2015)

I had my pepsi Sumo briefly on a first gen MM300 rubber, it's very stiff but curved with a cup of hot water it renders it somewhat comfy and manages the head weight very well.
Another good option might be the new 20mm silicon for the new Sumo/SBDC lineup


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

Genuine rubber/silicon might be a good call. Where to get in the uk?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Man of Kent said:


> Genuine rubber/silicon might be a good call. Where to get in the uk?


Seiya Japan sells it with free shipping.

https://www.seiyajapan.com/products/seiko-rubber-strap-22mm-sbbn013-genuine-strap-p-dfl3eb

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Here you go boys. Got these pics on the run. Hopefully clear enough.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats man, great photos, thanks for sharing them.

The watch seems perfectly aligned, very very cool watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Wow. Beautiful! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

Man of Kent said:


> Can someone please recommend a decent rubber strap for the Sumo. I have a gen 3, and that is one heavy head. I tried it on nato but that's a no-no. Thanks.


The Marathon Watch vulcanized rubber straps are sensational for $30. Plays really well with the Sumo's drilled lugs because of the secure, shoulderless spring bars.

https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-Div...s=marathon+rubber+strap&qid=1581607111&sr=8-1


----------



## CrunchyGears (Dec 23, 2011)

Man of Kent said:


> Can someone please recommend a decent rubber strap for the Sumo. I have a gen 3, and that is one heavy head. I tried it on nato but that's a no-no. Thanks.


The Marathon Watch vulcanized rubber straps are sensational for $30. Plays really well with the Sumo's drilled lugs because of the secure, shoulderless spring bars.

https://www.amazon.com/MARATHON-Div...s=marathon+rubber+strap&qid=1581607111&sr=8-1


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

xiv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Great looking combo all around


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

Man of Kent said:


> Can someone please recommend a decent rubber strap for the Sumo. I have a gen 3, and that is one heavy head. I tried it on nato but that's a no-no. Thanks.


_Don't give up on the nato, I have mine on a Yellowdog strap and it's a great fit and the the head doesn't move at all. _


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Man of Kent said:


> Can someone please recommend a decent rubber strap for the Sumo. I have a gen 3, and that is one heavy head. I tried it on nato but that's a no-no. Thanks.


I'd recommend Scurfa rubber.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

xiv said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What strap is this? It's looks fantastic.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Man of Kent (Jun 10, 2012)

I found a 20mm Watchgecko rubber in my strap hoard and put it on. Very uncomfortable, so decided to roll it up and boil it. Oops! I might have overdone the cooking, it's now more comfortable but it's somewhat deformed. There goes £28


----------



## KellenH (Jun 13, 2017)

Just got the new SBDC097 in hand. Man she's a looker!










Just did a short unboxing video, check it out


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Nice vid, beautiful watch!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)

jpisare said:


> What strap is this? It's looks fantastic.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Crown & Buckle Chevron strap

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

KellenH said:


> Just got the new SBDC097 in hand. Man she's a looker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks great!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

What a beautiful watch


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Old school . . .


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Just got this bad boy...


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

KellenH said:


> Just got the new SBDC097 in hand. Man she's a looker!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Changing up the strap for the new Sumo. Looks good hey ??









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

What a badass piece. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Just got this bad boy...
> View attachment 14887983


I Flipped mine, Big mistake on my part :-:-s


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

52hurtz said:


> KellenH said:
> 
> 
> > Just got the new SBDC097 in hand. Man she's a looker!
> ...


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

trameline said:


> I Flipped mine, Big mistake on my part :-:-s


Dang! I don't know if I could do that.


----------



## raheelc (Oct 29, 2010)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Changing up the strap for the new Sumo. Looks good hey ??
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Im tempted to get the same watch, just wish there was a black metal bracelet available for it

Sent from my BBF100-2 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

Just got my first Sumo last week.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lovely! Congrats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Lovely! Congrats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you! I'm now thinking about a rubber strap for it - seems like the 20mm lug width may complicate this just a little. I'm looking for a silicone strap which overhangs the lugs.


----------



## ChuckSchilling (Dec 2, 2019)

nvm. Double post.


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just received a mint, almost LNIB SBDC001 with full OEM packaging (remember the black and yellow PROSPEX boxes?). Anyways, she dates back to Dec 2007 - the birth year of these bad boys. Strangely enough she started right up and has been +1 second in 5 hours but I've been fooled by 6R15 performances in the past - so far so good!










Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

So here's something a little bit different..


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

When is this one coming out?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Can't find any info on this release as yet. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Oodles_of_Hami said:


> Just got this bad boy...
> View attachment 14887983


Nice choice!! 










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emo72 (Apr 17, 2009)

hey lads, is the SPB125 for sale yet? obviously it is because someone posted it a page back. is it a limited edition or on general sale?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

emo72 said:


> hey lads, is the SPB125 for sale yet? obviously it is because someone posted it a page back. is it a limited edition or on general sale?


It's already on sale on the 8th Feb. You might be able to find it. Do a search on sbdc095 aswell as Spb125. I got mine from Japan online.

It is a limited edition.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Sorry I got mine at shoppinginjapan. Not Japan on line. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

my new Sumo should last 70 hours as per the specifications.
I completely "charged" the watch but it stopped after 64 hours.

I will try again and will see.


----------



## Lix_Tetrax (May 7, 2015)

I affectionately call this guy "the big ugly" lol. Love it.









Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Lol. Love it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Sergeant Major (Dec 13, 2019)

This baby will be for sale once I get my time in. Does 2700 sound reasonable? Paid 2800 and now if you can find it they are asking 3500ish usd.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Hulk Sumo









Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

I was unsure you about the hulk, but the more and more I see it, the more I want one. Love my black 001, but hulk is growing on me.


----------



## Watchguy151 (Jan 9, 2020)

While we're at it.....


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Greeeeeeeeen


----------



## 52hurtz (Oct 22, 2012)

jpisare said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Grey dial? What ref is that?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

Love the Sumo
I own a pair..
A black dial on Angus Jubilee, and Blue Coral that I added a custom bezel insert, on Yobokies BOR


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

52hurtz said:


> Grey dial? What ref is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Black dial, actually! Just the way the light was hitting it I guess. It's the first gen Sumo SBDC001 but with a Dagaz replacement bezel insert as the original was in bad shape. I bought it second-hand.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

I’ve really wanted to pick up a Blue Sumo, but with the SBDC083 out is there any chance of Seiko coming out with an updated Blue Sumo?


----------



## Lee W (Dec 21, 2009)

Oh never mind..the SBDC099. Hmmm now this or the SBDC069?


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

52hurtz said:


> Grey dial? What ref is that?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The extremely rare 001 Sunlight Dial.


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

Lee W said:


> Oh never mind..the SBDC099. Hmmm now this or the SBDC069?


I am partial to the SBDC069 because it seems a bit more vibrant...and a lot less expensive!


----------



## Oodles_of_Hami (May 31, 2019)

DP


----------



## Robbymeetsworld (Mar 2, 2020)

My new SPB125J1


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mtbmike (Sep 12, 2007)

*More Orange*


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Good god the orange is nice. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChiefJr (May 16, 2014)

A little more orange










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ceramic bezel is arrived on both Turtle and Samurai,
pretty disappointed that the higher end Sumo still have the aluminum bezel.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

I spoke to DLWwatch and they said the new gen 3 sumo fits their current ceramic bezels. Give it a going you want to try it. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I spoke to DLWwatch and they said the new gen 3 sumo fits their current ceramic bezels. Give it a going you want to try it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


thanks but I don't like mods


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Crafter blue strap is arrived, I'm very satisfied about it.
A very very good strap, really recommended for the Sumo.


----------



## jgordonfresh (Jul 24, 2013)

SBDC097 and 99 reporting for duty!


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 14935731
> 
> 
> View attachment 14935733
> ...


The thing that keeps me from getting a CB, for either my Sumos or MM300, is that they appear to sit flush with, or even a little above, the top of the lugs. Thereby denying the sharp, crisp feel of the inner lug edges that Seiko clearly maintains with their OEM straps and bracelets for these models. Just my 2 cents, I think they look incredible, but think I'd miss the tactile thing. Can any CB owners speak to this?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Hale color said:


> sblantipodi said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 14935731
> ...


I can confirm your impressions but I don't see any problems in it. I like the strap but I understand that it's a question of tastes. 🙂
If you don't like it for that particular


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

I've found a strap that I feel works well with the Sumo. It is the Timefactors retro strap in polyurethane. It has a 7mm thickness at the lugs which fills in the gap nicely. It's the only strap I use with mine(Sorry about the bezel ). Specs from site:



> Specification
> 
> - Soft and flexible polyurethane construction.
> - 7mm thick at the lugs, tapering to 3.5mm thick at each end
> ...












Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

jgordonfresh said:


> View attachment 14935799
> 
> 
> View attachment 14935801
> ...


I just logged on hoping to see real life photos of these!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

This lovely watch came in today.









I have 2 out of the limited set of 3 of these (didn't feel the chrono) and they are both great and completely different from each other.

The MM300 has a depth to the dial and the bezel and top area feels narrow and fat like a double cheeseburger. :-d

The Sumo (ninja Sumo?) feels as like there is no depth to the dial and flat and wide, like a hamburger. :-!

I think also, its hard to tell, the chapter ring has a slight misalignment. Is this common on sumos and does seiko take these back to rectify if asked to? Also date change starts to happen before 11, normal too?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Short answers: yes it's common the alignment issues - even higher priced Seikos (my SBDX017 was horribly off and swayed me from the brand w/exception of the SBBN range and Spring Drives). And yes, the date change starts early for 6R's and is not snappy at midnight like your Sellita and ETA swiss movements. 

Congrats on your watches btw. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Short answers: yes it's common the alignment issues - even higher priced Seikos (my SBDX017 was horribly off and swayed me from the brand w/exception of the SBBN range and Spring Drives). And yes, the date change starts early for 6R's and is not snappy at midnight like your Sellita and ETA swiss movements.
> 
> Congrats on your watches btw.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Thank you man, I'm poor for a long time now.

Kinda disappointed then with that news. I can live with it on an SKX007 as a ~$300 watch but at a $1400 watch starts to seem a bit like not doing a good QC check on your stuff especially when Seiko is going for a more quality image of a brand with corresponding price. Luckily the SLA035J doesn't have this issue.

What's Seiko like on correcting that issue?


----------



## hooliganjrs (Dec 30, 2011)

Just to be clear, the alignment issues were only my experiences so don't let me leave sour grapes with you. There are lots of folks that have had good experiences with Seiko alignment and quality, but on the flip side of the coin - there are a lot like me as well that have gotten tired of the lack of attention to detail and have moved on. I'm sure you've seen the amount of threads with new releases and Seiko is really stepping up their game and getting some pretty solid new models in their lineup - unfortunately, Seiko is trying to play with the big boys and price their stuff accordingly. This is all fine and dandy, but the QC issues must get addressed if they want to play in the swiss sandbox - when you hit the $500 to $1,000 threshold, there is a lot of solid competition rocking. I mean c'mon - I love Seiko for what they have done for horology, but if you can't make your watch advertisements show chapter ring alignment then, well.......

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

The sumo have better track record for alignment compare to the sbdc051 and the 061 series. Those are well known poor misaligned watches. Luckily both green sumo and my ninja sumo are perfectly aligned. Lucknow the draw I guess. But yes I think Seiko need to lift their game in this area. It's crap that $600 Steinhardt can do it but not a $1400 Seiko. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

hooliganjrs said:


> Just to be clear, the alignment issues were only my experiences so don't let me leave sour grapes with you. There are lots of folks that have had good experiences with Seiko alignment and quality, but on the flip side of the coin - there are a lot like me as well that have gotten tired of the lack of attention to detail and have moved on. I'm sure you've seen the amount of threads with new releases and Seiko is really stepping up their game and getting some pretty solid new models in their lineup - unfortunately, Seiko is trying to play with the big boys and price their stuff accordingly. This is all fine and dandy, but the QC issues must get addressed if they want to play in the swiss sandbox - when you hit the $500 to $1,000 threshold, there is a lot of solid competition rocking. I mean c'mon - I love Seiko for what they have done for horology, but if you can't make your watch advertisements show chapter ring alignment then, well.......
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


I dont think you've made me have sour grapes, Seiko's done that quite easily in these 2 instances. Firstly with the SLA035J and now this.

I've said it previously but the SLA035J being a $5k limited edition watch and to not include a bracelet, a special box or any other tools is total tight ass move by Seiko.

Then this watch having the misalignment issues is just the icing on the cake, I *may* consider a Mini marine sometime in the future and then possibly even be done with Seiko for good.

I think these high end purchases hasn't lived up to what I would hold Seiko up to in their standards of craftsmanship as you have mentioned and I agree with all you have said, Seiko wants to play big with the Swiss but not at their level of quality. I've noticed Seiko is doing a number of things like release watches as limited with a markup, re-use the case and design elements into another watch later on that is not limited but call it a special edition, slightly change it and add another higher price than what they ought to be charging whilst using a lower end calibre at that price to maximise profits there.

I mean 4R36 at $800-$1000?

SPB077J for $1600??? And only an 6R15? Not a ceramic bezel or Titanium, pfft. I know street price can be a lot less but that retail is just crazy IMHO.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

You know starbuys has it for $999 AUD and sometimes it comes down to $899. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

I do, but that's not my point. Starbuy is a deep discounter. Seiko sets the price and almost all AD's tow that line. 

I guarantee you Seiko sells it at that price often. It probably is worth $1k, without the bezel alignment issues :-d


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Mmmmmm

This actually is a different watch. That previous picture I posted is a lower serial number ~2200 range with the chapter ring alignment issue.

Now I've seen 2 more of these in the ~4900 range and the ~6900 range and both of the higher serial numbers do not appear to have the issue with the chapter ring. Anyone else can confirm if the lower serials of theirs has issues?


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Mine is low 500s and it's aligning up a bit off down the bottom but the top is fine. Very strange.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

SeikoFam said:


> Mmmmmm
> 
> This actually is a different watch. That previous picture I posted is a lower serial number ~2200 range with the chapter ring alignment issue.
> 
> ...


nothing related to serial number, trust me, those watches are simply produced with low quality standards and no quality control at all.
most third gen sumos are misaligned, very very few are not.

most of the resellers have misaligned sumo. every 5 sumos probably one is correctly aligned.
it's hard to throw out numbers but I went to many resellers and it's much easyer to see a misaligned sumo than an aligned one.

Seiko "alignement" problem is growing up, they are worse every year.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Mine is low 500s and it's aligning up a bit off down the bottom but the top is fine. Very strange.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yeah, hard to see on the bottom but your 9 O'clock looks off. Just looked at another one here my 9 and 12 are perfect, 6 is slightly off and 3 looks to be a little misaligned. Same on the above picture except all others look perfect except for 3. Is this a printing issue on the chapter ring?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

sblantipodi said:


> nothing related to serial number, trust me, those watches are simply produced with low quality standards and no quality control at all.
> most third gen sumos are misaligned, very very few are not.
> 
> most of the resellers have misaligned sumo. every 5 sumos probably one is correctly aligned.
> ...


My initial thought was that as the manufacturing progressed the watches would get better with building experience.

I find it hard to believe these issues considering Japanese are extremely proud of their work and don't like half doing things. They are perfectionists and can't understand how this is happening to a company such as Seiko.

Admittedly I do not have the largest collection of watches but have bought a few swiss and never been disappointed with the quality or seen any issues apart from the cheap Chinese outer box and glue on the speedmaster moonwatch but everything else was mint standard. I knew these issues existed previously on Seikos like my SKX007 but this was a cheap watch that you could just live with and figured Seiko didn't have this issue with their more expensive priced stuff considering the upmarket image they are trying to obtain. Love their watches and style but I'm finding it really hard to continue to want to purchase Seiko in the future.


----------



## Ronin226 (Dec 21, 2013)

I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a Ninja Sumo SBDC095 but the alignment issues are scaring me. Almost all the videos I looked at on YouTube showed a misaligned chapter ring. I don't feel like ordering it from Japan, receiving it, then being disappointed with a misaligned chapter ring that I keep looking at (cannot be unseen). 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Ronin226 said:


> I'm very close to pulling the trigger on a Ninja Sumo SBDC095 but the alignment issues are scaring me. Almost all the videos I looked at on YouTube showed a misaligned chapter ring. I don't feel like ordering it from Japan, receiving it, then being disappointed with a misaligned chapter ring that I keep looking at (cannot be unseen).
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


if you want it buy from a retailer, from a shop where you can see the watch with your eyes.
unfortunantly this does not solve the problem of the bad accuracy of the caliber.

6R35 is a good caliber, it is better than every 6R15 I had in past due to better positional variance error but the daily rate is not calibrated by seiko so the accuracy is a question of luck


----------



## AirWatch (Jan 15, 2008)

*SumoBrite!*


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

sblantipodi said:


> unfortunantly this does not solve the problem of the bad accuracy of the caliber.
> 
> 6R35 is a good caliber, it is better than every 6R15 I had in past due to better positional variance error but the daily rate is not calibrated by seiko so the accuracy is a question of luck


6R35 should be the same as 6R15 apart from power reserve?

I seemed to have gotten a mixed bag;

1st watch, gets a misaligned chapter ring but gets a +7.2 Avg s/d movement.

2nd watch gets a perfect aligned chapter ring but gets a +13.5 Avg s/d movement. This got a +16.9 s/d on one measurement dial down so that's out of spec but next day got a +12 same dial down.

3rd watch gets a perfect aligned chapter ring but gets a -10 to -3.6 Avg s/d Avg s/d movement. This watch is negative in all but maybe 2 positions and thats why it dropped to -3.6 Avg but have seen it get as bad a -12.8 s/d.

These are taken with WatchCheck app in all 6 positions so can be out a bit but gives a solid idea of the variability of these watch movements.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Any 6r =


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


> Any 6r =


Couldn't agree more, they are junk. My 4R movements have been much more reliable.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Galaga said:


> Couldn't agree more, they are junk. My 4R movements have been much more reliable.


That's been my results with the three 4R's I currently have as well.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I have five watches driven by 6R15 movements and can't complain one bit. This extreme criticism seems over-the-top but I dunno, maybe I've been lucky. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Anyone have anymore “real life” photos of the SBDC099... the new “fume blue” Sumo, as Gnomon calls it??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Hi!

The 6R movements have been acting weird lately. My roughly 13 year old Seiko Premier with the 6R20A movement in it (no service whatsoever) is still amazingly accurate. My Sumo (i got one with an aligned chapter ring (had to go through all 5 the store had in stock to find this one) and a new Alpinist with the same movement are quite fast. Not the end of the world but I expected a bit better given the price and my experience with the amazing 6R20....:-(

Sumo 6R35A:

















Alpinist 6R35A:








Old Seiko Premier 6R20A


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

Thanks for the real world data on the 6R35. I've had a few lemons 6R15 and I'm very reluctant to get another if they are not substantially revised, the enhanced power reserve doesn't mean squat for me.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

What's the issue with 6R35's? Why are they bad compare to the 6R15 and 4R35/6??

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Grimlock_1 said:


> What's the issue with 6R35's? Why are they bad compare to the 6R15 and 4R35/6??
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


No idea. They are as good as a Swatch Sistem 51 - which is +15/-5 spd with an +/-10 spd for temperature changes - Seiko's 6R35 is +25/-15 spd and that's what it does - wildly.

Some are very good and some are on the limit. They are unregulated so just come out of the factory into the case and off to the dealers. My old 6R20 was regulated (back then) and without any service is still +3spd after something like 13 years. So Seiko and the movements are certainly able to do better. I guess not regulating them is cost cutting.

When I picked my Sumo - I needed to check all of the green ones the dealer had in stock, he had 5 and mine was the only one with a aligned chapter ring. However my date wheel is a bit off by a small notch - it seems nearly impossible to get a watch that's perfect in the Prospex line.Which is surprising to say the least. But they are robust at least.

I still like them but would appreciate if Seiko would spend a few bucks on regulating and quality control.


----------



## 80sfan (Dec 9, 2015)

*Re: Here's mine*









My first mechanical watch and still brings so much joy


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Anyone have anymore "real life" photos of the SBDC099... the new "fume blue" Sumo, as Gnomon calls it??
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nobody?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Nobody?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I want to see that too - same with the Anthracite one - they look awesome in the pictures. But it's full price. I got my green Sumo with a nice discount and can't get myself paying $840 for a 6R35 movement and misaligned chapter rings and date wheels. But with a 20% discount....I wouldn't mind adding one of these - I really like their colours and design...

here is my green Sumo with strapcode Jubilee bracelet.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Anyone had any issues where you pull the crown and instead of having the two steps/clicks to each position not have that at all?

My watch did this tonight, as I pull it out it is loose there is no 2 step click that stops at date set and then the next at time setting. FML...


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Was that on your new Ninja Sumo ? I notice the stem and the gears on the Ninja Sumo is much looser than my Green Gen 3 Sumo.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Was that on your new Ninja Sumo ? I notice the stem and the gears on the Ninja Sumo is much looser than my Green Gen 3 Sumo.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yes it was on the new Ninja Sumo. Doesn't feel good having an issue on an unworn watch, was just using it to set time and wind it to get a accuracy baseline before using it and the other watch is supposed to be for my son in about 16 years time when he is old enough so it wont get used until then. Would be pissed if it has issues when I finally give it to him and it's not under warranty then.

I find it odd also that the time setting is reversed compared to the SKX007 and even my speedmaster. Always confused when I need to spin the crown the opposite way to advance the time.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo 2nd gen


----------



## Jeffie007 (Jul 28, 2015)

Sumo


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Do any of you own the sumo and the mm200? SKXs wear too small on me. I ordered a sumo and it felt much better but I couldn't get over it's crystal being the same size as an SKX, just in a bigger case with a bigger bezel. I'm hoping the mm200 wears differently and just looks to have a bigger more open dial?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

jacobsen1 said:


> Do any of you own the sumo and the mm200? SKXs wear too small on me. I ordered a sumo and it felt much better but I couldn't get over it's crystal being the same size as an SKX, just in a bigger case with a bigger bezel. I'm hoping the mm200 wears differently and just looks to have a bigger more open dial?


I have three Sumos and two MM200s! I think the crystals on the Sumo and the MM200 are the same size. The MM200 is a fantastic watch but don't know if it's what you're looking for based on your comments. I dunno; I love my Sumos and MM200s a ton. Maybe just get a Tuna! I'm absolutely enamored by my SBBN031.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Social distancing on my front porch enjoying a cigar and bourban.


----------



## Rakumi (Nov 11, 2015)

I love my Sumo (gen 2) but I must say the new pricing of the gen 3 really changes the way the Sumo will be viewed.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

Can Anyone using gen 3 sumo with 6r35 tell the accuracy they are getting ?
Thanks


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

jpisare said:


> I have three Sumos and two MM200s! I think the crystals on the Sumo and the MM200 are the same size. The MM200 is a fantastic watch but don't know if it's what you're looking for based on your comments. I dunno; I love my Sumos and MM200s a ton. Maybe just get a Tuna! I'm absolutely enamored by my SBBN031.


Thanks. I ended up ordering a mm200 that'll be here tomorrow... Fingers crossed it's what I'm after.


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

double post...


----------



## jacobsen1 (Mar 5, 2014)

Rakumi said:


> I love my Sumo (gen 2) but I must say the new pricing of the gen 3 really changes the way the Sumo will be viewed.


I ordered the old version for $439 november 2018. I thought that was a lot for that watch then. It's now $300 more?


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

New to the Sumo family. Was super scared that the watch would be too big, but man this thing just disappears on wrist









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Congrats! They are fantastic watches!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

jpisare said:


> Congrats! They are fantastic watches!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks man

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


I just picked up a gen 3 Sumo & might like a bor bracelet. Yours looks great! Where is it from? I am wondering about the end links too. Are they hollow or solid?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Nanook65 said:


> I just picked up a gen 3 Sumo & might like a bor bracelet. Yours looks great! Where is it from? I am wondering about the end links too. Are they hollow or solid?


Bought it from an individual but it's a Yobokies, and yes end links are hollow. Very solid though.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Pdarshan said:


> Can Anyone using gen 3 sumo with 6r35 tell the accuracy they are getting ?
> Thanks


Here are 3 different 6R35 reports I've been doing.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wow, that's crazy. The deviation range is huge. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## bismarck_1870 (Jan 24, 2020)

When I first got my Sumo (3rd gen), it was running about +15 spd. Stopped wearing it for few weeks and just started wearing it again this week. Now it's running about +5 spd. Maybe it just needed some time to settle. Great watch!!


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Pdarshan said:
> 
> 
> > Can Anyone using gen 3 sumo with 6r35 tell the accuracy they are getting ?
> ...


Is not this deviation Huge ?
What did you found while daily use (wrist wear )
Thanks


----------



## georgefl74 (Jun 18, 2015)

SeikoFam said:


> Here are 3 different 6R35 reports I've been doing.


Many thanks. Seems like it's just a glorified 6R15. Pity... I really like some of the new models on offer this year but not with this kind of timekeeping inconsistency.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Wow, that's crazy. The deviation range is huge.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Yes indeed it is quite crazy, again remember that is 3 separate watches all being the SPB125J1.

One of them seems acceptable on the rate averaging +7 SPD but then there is the one watch that has a -14 & a -18 SPD which is way out of spec but I am not sure what Seiko would say being that it was 3 O'clock up and they may say their position rating is dial up or something?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Pdarshan said:


> Is not this deviation Huge ?
> What did you found while daily use (wrist wear )
> Thanks


It is huge, I haven't worn them to check that as I feel this is a true indication of the movement accuracy. On wrist it'd be in many different positions.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

georgefl74 said:


> Many thanks. Seems like it's just a glorified 6R15. Pity... I really like some of the new models on offer this year but not with this kind of timekeeping inconsistency.


This is 3 separate watches with the 6R35 but yes all 3 are vastly different to each other. I feel like this could be my issue or that I'm making a mistake but doubt it.

Watches sit in a drawer in my room at the position measured and then wound up, fairly consistent room temperature as well then tested 24 hours later to see what the rate has been over 24 hours.


----------



## Pdarshan (Apr 19, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> Grimlock_1 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, that's crazy. The deviation range is huge.
> ...


They might say still in seiko published rates of -15 to +25 spd range


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

They could but some rates were as high as -18 SPD in the 3 Up position.


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

I have the SPB103 and the SPB119 with the 6R35 and here are my results so far









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Galaga (Jun 22, 2017)

The 6R once again showing what a heap of  it is.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Galaga said:


> The 6R once again showing what a heap of  it is.


Disappointed in this movement, feels like I got a 4R movement at 3 times the cost and even then heard that some 4R's run like +5 a day. Bleh.

Would have been real pissed if the 8L ran .... but so far mine is running dial up +1.5 to 3 spd.


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Galaga said:


> The 6R once again showing what a heap of  it is.


Do you work for the swatch or or something?

I have seen you bashing Seiko movements for years & I don't really see the point.


----------



## jacobo (Aug 20, 2010)

My first generation sumo. Has gone through a lot of wear. Still think it looks great.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

So I just picked up a 3rd gen Sumo. I had the 2nd Gen Bluemo, but no longer have it. I like to wear watches on straps and I notice that there is quite a "Strap Gap" as the lugs are long and the spring bar holes are drilled quite far from the case. I do have a Crafter Blue strap that I had from before and it is ok, but I am wondering if anyone has found any other good solutions to this?


----------



## Nanook65 (Mar 2, 2017)

Sorry...Double post


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_You may want to try a single pass rubber nato. I have mine on one from Yellowdog Straps and it fits nicely with no slippage.

_









Nanook65 said:


> So I just picked up a 3rd gen Sumo. I had the 2nd Gen Bluemo, but no longer have it. I like to wear watches on straps and I notice that there is quite a "Strap Gap" as the lugs are long and the spring bar holes are drilled quite far from the case. I do have a Crafter Blue strap that I had from before and it is ok, but I am wondering if anyone has found any other good solutions to this?


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Nanook65 said:


> So I just picked up a 3rd gen Sumo. I had the 2nd Gen Bluemo, but no longer have it. I like to wear watches on straps and I notice that there is quite a "Strap Gap" as the lugs are long and the spring bar holes are drilled quite far from the case. I do have a Crafter Blue strap that I had from before and it is ok, but I am wondering if anyone has found any other good solutions to this?


Curved spring bars?


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

SeikoFam said:


> Curved spring bars?


_The strap did ship with curved spring bars, but I did not use them, the original fat spring bars work fine. Glad to find this strap, I had searched for long time before settling to go with this strap. No regrets._


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Seiko Sumo Blumo with some mods.

Sapphire Single domed crystal clear AR coating 
OEM MM300 hands
Ceramic bezel insert
Strap code bracelet


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

I had the Pepsi Sumo but the blue coral speaks to me so the Pepsi found a new home and this blue coral found a home on my wrist.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Mmm thats nice, wife tells me that blue watches dont match with my tanned skin


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Loving the blue coral


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Mmm thats nice, wife tells me that blue watches dont match with my tanned skin


My spouse also thinks that blue doesn't go well on me, so that's why I love green dials 








Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Could be a ploy to stop me from buying more watches :think:


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

So blue, almost like a Tudor Pelagos Blue. 

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

A few weeks ago I mentioned about the crown not clicking into the two positions, haven't sent it back as of yet but went to set the date the other day and was unable to get it into position 1 to set the date at all.


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

SeikoFam said:


> A few weeks ago I mentioned about the crown not clicking into the two positions, haven't sent it back as of yet but went to set the date the other day and was unable to get it into position 1 to set the date at all.


Seems like it needs service. You can try taking the stem out and apply Little bit of oil/grease on the stem to see if it resolves the issue.

Thanks, Pendu


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone compared the sumo to the sumo chrono? Wondering of strapcode bracelets etc would fit the chrono. I want a Sumo, can't decide between the auto and the chrono, like the features of both, they're almost the same price locally.


----------



## Glaze88 (Aug 15, 2019)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

Glaze88 said:


> View attachment 15092579


Which strap is this.one? Strapcode ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Glaze88 (Aug 15, 2019)

Grimlock_1 said:


> Which strap is this.one? Strapcode ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


I am not sure to be honest, I bought it with this strap last week.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Loving how the light plays with the dial and bezel


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## anrex (Jul 30, 2017)

My little Pepsi collection, and still loving the Sumo...


----------



## darth_radb (Jun 30, 2018)

Happy Thursday Everyone! The Orange Sumo gets the Wrist today! 😍🍊⚓🌊


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

Penduyboy said:


> Seiko Sumo Blumo with some mods.
> 
> Sapphire Single domed crystal clear AR coating
> OEM MM300 hands
> ...


That ceramic bezel looks great complete with the inside bevelled edge - would you mind sharing the source?


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

koolpep said:


>


What jubilee bracelet is that ?

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Grimlock_1 said:


> What jubilee bracelet is that ?
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


First pic is stock bracelet and the second one is the Jubilee from strapcode.

Better view:


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

huwp said:


> That ceramic bezel looks great complete with the inside bevelled edge - would you mind sharing the source?


Sorry, the previous owner did the upgrades, I am not sure where he bought this from. But you are right, it looks great and vibrant and matches really well with the dial colour.

Thanks


----------



## shadowrider (May 30, 2019)

Hey folks, noob question here. Is the bezel insert interchangeable between the SKX and the Sumo?

I am thinking about buying an SKX, but the fact that the bezel doesn't have "dots" for all the minutes (e.g. it's missing 9,10,11, 19,20,21 and so on) always bothered me. I noticed that the Sumo has all of them. If I bought a replacement insert for the Sumo, would it fit in the SKX bezel?
Would the lume color and intensity of the pip be the same?


----------



## shadowrider (May 30, 2019)

Edit: double post


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

shadowrider said:


> Hey folks, noob question here. Is the bezel insert interchangeable between the SKX and the Sumo?
> 
> I am thinking about buying an SKX, but the fact that the bezel doesn't have "dots" for all the minutes (e.g. it's missing 9,10,11, 19,20,21 and so on) always bothered me. I noticed that the Sumo has all of them. If I bought a replacement insert for the Sumo, would it fit in the SKX bezel?
> Would the lume color and intensity of the pip be the same?


As far as I know, they are not interchangeable. How about buying a Turtle instead? Turtle insert also has dots for minutes.

Thanks


----------



## shadowrider (May 30, 2019)

Penduyboy said:


> As far as I know, they are not interchangeable. How about buying a Turtle instead? Turtle insert also has dots for minutes.


I am actually considering the Turtle. But I'd still want to change the bezel insert, as it' the same as the SKX (missing some of the 60 dots, not all of them).


----------



## RoRoPa (Aug 3, 2019)

Anyone else keep theirs on a NATO?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

I change straps daily, or even multiple times per day lol. Really depends on how I feel/how I think the watch looks on a particular strap that day!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Finally got my 2nd Sumo delivered....i quickly swapped the OEM bracelet with the one from Strapcode 

I have two more on the way from Japan


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

just returning from a long hiatus from the watch world, and fell into the Seiko rabbit hole, and ended up with a SUMO - love the case, and i'm queer for blue, so it was a no brainer. I love the quality - this is a 2nd gen SUMO (the PADI or Prospex) version, and i'm getting phenomenal time accuracy from it - just under 2 spd.

Question i have for others with the blue SUMO (SBDC033) regards the midnight blue of the bezel. My dial is midnight blue and looks blue to my eyes at all times while the bezel looks black. But if i photograph it, 98% of the time it photographs as deep midnight blue. I gave the watch to my wife and asked her to look at it under all the lights in the house as well as sunlight and she sees it as black. The blue is way beyond midnight blue in my humble opinion

but here's a shot of it showing blue, and then the 2nd one where it shows black, as it appears to my eyes.









and the one where it appears as my eyes see it. That Nato strap band is midnight blue and appears blue to my eyes so i'm thinking the aluminum insert was left in the acid vat too long (ie taken too dark blue) or the vat temp was a little on the high side with the same result.









Has anyone else had this issue? I actually looked to buy a replacement bezel insert but apparently, either seiko or the parts vendors are now only selling the bezel insert with the bezel, priced north of $150

Forgot to say, if i put a bright white LED flashlight on it, the bezel does look midnight blue


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

jpisare said:


> I change straps daily, or even multiple times per day lol. Really depends on how I feel/how I think the watch looks on a particular strap that day!


I don't even change my underwear that often!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SeikoFam said:


> I don't even change my underwear that often!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

huwp said:


> That ceramic bezel looks great complete with the inside bevelled edge - would you mind sharing the source?


Hi all, I got few inquiries for bezel insert on the watch. So I manage to contact original owner who told me that the watch has aluminium insert from Seiko Boys and I believe it is this one:

https://theyobokies.com/?mod=product&sec=item&task=detail&id=130

Thanks, Harry


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Three watches for the price of one........Different light different look


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Duplicate Post


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Received my third Sumo from Japan....this time it's Pepsi  very happy with the purchase and replace the OEM bracelet with Crafter Blue strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Dead sexy!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alex_TA (May 7, 2013)

Penduyboy said:


> Finally got my 2nd Sumo delivered....i quickly swapped the OEM bracelet with the one from Strapcode


Hi
I've ordered the same SPB101, hopefully will get next week.
Now, what's wrong with the original bracelet and why this wannabe jubilee is better?


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

Alex_TA said:


> Hi
> I've ordered the same SPB101, hopefully will get next week.
> Now, what's wrong with the original bracelet and why this wannabe jubilee is better?


Hi Alex, there is nothing wrong with the OEM bracelet. I think it is just personal preference  I have also changed OEM bracelet with Crafter Blue strap on my Pepsi Sumo as you can see in photos (couple of post above).

I think Seiko even further improved OEM bracelet on Gen 3 Sumo. You will be fine with OEM bracelet, it is not cheap and is very well made bracelet with solid links and end links.

Thanks, Harry


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

new arrival - SPB103. Dealer in HK must have US Postal with a hub in his office - this is the 3rd watch here in no time - 7 days from date of order, delivered here in Richmond, VA


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

new arrival - SPB103. Dealer in HK must have US Postal with a hub in his office - this is the 3rd watch here in no time - 7 days from date of order, delivered here in Richmond, VA

liking the improved balance on this one vs the Blumo - it's not that prominent but it is noticable.

View attachment 15171727


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

This makes me regret selling mine, even though it was huge. It was still one of the most comfortable Seikos I've owned and probably the most accurate.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Anyone have one of the chronos yet? Thoughts if you don't? I see them selling for $430 in Japan and for that price I'm very much interested.


----------



## temjiin (Apr 25, 2019)

SPB103 on zuludiver sailcloth.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

temjiin said:


> This makes me regret selling mine, even though it was huge. It was still one of the most comfortable Seikos I've owned and probably the most accurate.


I feel like yes it is big but not so big to hang over the wrists but more flat and wide so wears nicely.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

vsh said:


> Anyone have one of the chronos yet? Thoughts if you don't? I see them selling for $430 in Japan and for that price I'm very much interested.


I'm definitely interested but haven't pulled the trigger yet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Enjoying Crafter strap today.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

On the Crafter Blue


----------



## Rocat (Sep 17, 2013)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

This O.G. is a build. After I sold mine a number of years ago, I picked up a dial and had set. Recently I stumbled across a complete case with a blue AR sapphire.

I was able to acquire a movement and sent it to Duarte. He did a phenomenal job.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Good to be back.

Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

Leather Canvas strap for my Green Sumo just came in and thought i'd post a couple of shots (taking a breaking from trying to install the damn deployant


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sexy af. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

Thanks - the crazier part, the strap came in a green leather pouch, that the more i look at it, i wouldn't mind having the strap maker make me one in that color leather. That's the pouch in the background of the shot


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

here's a blue sumo with an orange ostrich strap she made


----------



## Penduyboy (Oct 21, 2019)

sblantipodi said:


> Enjoying Crafter strap today.


I thought you didn't like Sumo's ......learned from an old monster thread.

Thanks, Pendu


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Love the orange 😃


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SUMO SPB103J1


----------



## huwp (Nov 10, 2015)

vsh said:


> Anyone have one of the chronos yet? Thoughts if you don't? I see them selling for $430 in Japan and for that price I'm very much interested.


I like mine, even though it is currently isolated elsewhere from me.:roll:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Sumo appear in an official Seiko Video


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Kayak trip...










Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

I sent mine off today for warranty repair :-( 

Never even worn it yet... :-|


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double..


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

SeikoFam said:


> I sent mine off today for warranty repair :-(
> 
> Never even worn it yet... :-|


Bummer! What's wrong with it?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Bummer! What's wrong with it?!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The crown does not stop at the date step and I cant adjust the date because of it.

I also think that there must be something wrong with the movement going off the timegrapher results. Has anyone else experienced these types of numbers?


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

SeikoFam said:


> The crown does not stop at the date step and I cant adjust the date because of it.
> 
> I also think that there must be something wrong with the movement going off the timegrapher results. Has anyone else experienced these types of numbers?


Yeah, my SPB103 Green Sumo w the 6R35 all of sudden went to -45 spd - i demagnetized it and it's back to normal, about -6 spd


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

larryccf said:


> Yeah, my SPB103 Green Sumo w the 6R35 all of sudden went to -45 spd - i demagnetized it and it's back to normal, about -6 spd


Would be very weird for it to come magnetised from factory. If I recall I think it ran within spec dial up but 9 and 3 up suck. Seems this movement is not consistent and varies wildly. One day it'll be +10 dial up then the next will be +5 dial up.

Very inconsistent.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

..... is this always double posting?


----------



## larryccf (Feb 28, 2012)

SeikoFam said:


> Would be very weird for it to come magnetised from factory. If I recall I think it ran within spec dial up but 9 and 3 up suck. Seems this movement is not consistent and varies wildly. One day it'll be +10 dial up then the next will be +5 dial up.
> 
> Very inconsistent.


or it could be an magnetic field in your house or office is changing the magnetization of your watch daily. Mine got magnetized when i reached above the microwave to unplug it while it was running (on convection cooking, the stop button doesn't work) - figured out later, the power transformer (1500W) is right below where i reached.

You might try using your smartphone's compass function and putting it wherever you put your warch or wrist when its on your wrist - if the compass needle moves, you've got a magnetic field there.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

larryccf said:


> or it could be an magnetic field in your house or office is changing the magnetization of your watch daily. Mine got magnetized when i reached above the microwave to unplug it while it was running (on convection cooking, the stop button doesn't work) - figured out later, the power transformer (1500W) is right below where i reached.
> 
> You might try using your smartphone's compass function and putting it wherever you put your warch or wrist when its on your wrist - if the compass needle moves, you've got a magnetic field there.


There's always some magnetic field that I didn't know about like you mentioned but wouldn't be the case for me. Thing is a magnetised watch will run faster not slower.

I actually bought the watch and didn't wear it at all. I did the WatchCheck app over 4 weeks or so while waiting for my timegrapher to arrive.

I keep my watches all in the same draw and my MM300 is next to it and that runs a consistent +0.5/ +1 SPD.

At the timegrapher I get those very bad SPD rates, on the WatchCheck app over 24 hours I get anywhere in those positions from -3.1/-15.1 SPD nine up to -11.2/-18.8 SPD three up over 24 hours. So I am actually quite puzzled with the differences.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

double.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

SeikoFam said:


> ..... is this always double posting?


Maybe this will fix it:

"PLEASE READ: WatchUSeek will be launching on an all new forum platform on Monday, June 29th. This transition will begin on the weekend requiring the site to temporarily be in READ ONLY mode."


----------



## rcorreale (Jan 25, 2008)

SeikoFam said:


> There's always some magnetic field that I didn't know about like you mentioned but wouldn't be the case for me. Thing is a magnetised watch will run faster not slower.
> 
> I actually bought the watch and didn't wear it at all. I did the WatchCheck app over 4 weeks or so while waiting for my timegrapher to arrive.
> 
> ...


A magnetized watch can run slower. Agree it's not usual but is possible.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

rcorreale said:


> A magnetized watch can run slower. Agree it's not usual but is possible.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


All the info I ever saw about it was that it makes it run faster.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

boop.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Sbdc001 a 7 year old Sumo 









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Has anyone had any experiences with Strapcode? Was looking to buy a bracelet for my sumo.

Was disappointing to find they were charging taxes when they have no reason to and claiming it was an issue due to buyer whinging about getting charged for taxes by their country's customs. To top it off the tax was like 15%, and our local tax is 10%. We don't even pay tax here when stuff gets imported unless it's an ebay or amazon and no one else does charge it. 

Why is a Hong Kong business making it their business to "collect tax" when it's not their requirement not will they pay the tax authorities that either. 

Was gonna get a Sumo DLC bracelet from them but this put me off as disingenuous.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> The crown does not stop at the date step and I cant adjust the date because of it.
> 
> These times are bad. 20 - 30 secs.geeze.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Absolutely terrible, even the best times in optimal positions get embarrassed by a 4R movement.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Absolutely terrible, even the best times in optimal positions get embarrassed by a 4R movement.


I sold my Green Sumo recently and the new owner hit me up a few days later and said it's 30sec fast pd. The buyer said his turtle gets better accuracy than the 6r35 sumo. Its a disgrace tbh.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Slac89 (Oct 26, 2017)




----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> I sold my Green Sumo recently and the new owner hit me up a few days later and said it's 30sec fast pd. The buyer said his turtle gets better accuracy than the 6r35 sumo. Its a disgrace tbh.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Can agree with that. As much as the watch is relatively well built (apart from chapter ring alignment issues) stylish and good looking I think that the movement quality is second rate trash considering the price paid for it. I was considering a MM200 but dealing with another 6r movement is probably a no from me and I bought 2 black Sumo, one to give to my son in 16 years but I feel like I'll be giving him a POS watch.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

SeikoFam said:


> Can agree with that. As much as the watch is relatively well built (apart from chapter ring alignment issues) stylish and good looking I think that the movement quality is second rate trash considering the price paid for it. I was considering a MM200 but dealing with another 6r movement is probably a no from me and I bought 2 black Sumo, one to give to my son in 16 years but I feel like I'll be giving him a POS watch.


It will be a while until I buy a Seiko again. The QC issues are not worth the $$.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Grimlock_1 said:


> It will be a while until I buy a Seiko again. The QC issues are not worth the $$.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Sigh... This is too true and I hate to dump a turd on them over and over considering my MM300 SLA035 is sublime (apart from being tight arses on the inclusions for the price, no metal bracelet, standard box  ) It's like I have to buy their higher end stuff to get some quality now when there was value and quality at the lower end. Now there's just no value and no quality for high price.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Were the old days better? Was the price-quality ratio better? Will Sumo become a classic? All rhetorical questions.









Enviado desde mi SM-G9600 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Larry23 (Dec 21, 2013)

Might be solar, might be a chronograph nevertheless it's still a sumo!!! On a vintage leather nato


----------



## Choppercopper (Jul 9, 2020)

I’m hoping not to take too much of a beating with this one. 😆 I just ordered my first Seiko “Blumo” and I was wondering if anyone has seen a ceramic 12-hour “Pepsi” bezel insert for these watches. I have seen the ceramic “Batman” bezel, but not the “Pepsi.”


----------



## GT1Jimi (Sep 22, 2017)

59yukon01 said:


>


Is that Beads of Rice from Yobokies? I'm thinking about something similar for my 005. Great look, by the way.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

GT1Jimi said:


> Is that Beads of Rice from Yobokies? I'm thinking about something similar for my 005. Great look, by the way.


Thanks, and yes it is.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Chonky bezel insert back on the gen 1 Sumo. I missed the fat numbers and sloped bezel.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

I went with a Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert on my SBDC057 (blue dial with pepsi bezel) to make an impromptu Blumo.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Love that pop of red!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

jpisare said:


> Chonky bezel insert back on the gen 1 Sumo. I missed the fat numbers and sloped bezel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It is part of the charm


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> I went with a Lumed Ceramic Bezel Insert on my SBDC057 (blue dial with pepsi bezel) to make an impromptu Blumo.
> 
> View attachment 15345878


Wow the bezel insert color matches the dial so well

Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

New to me (April 2014). Damaged bracelet so on "MM300" rubber for now. New clasp on the way so may reinstall, when fixed.
Original bezel insert included, so have the option to re-fit. Keeping good time over the last few days: will let it settle a bit longer before checking properly.
Good seller.


----------



## SeikosandSwiss (Jul 4, 2014)

nevenkab said:


> View attachment 15348816
> 
> New to me (April 2014). Damaged bracelet so on "MM300" rubber for now. New clasp on the way so may reinstall, when fixed.
> Original bezel insert included, so have the option to re-fit. Keeping good time over the last few days: will let it settle a bit longer before checking properly.
> Good seller.


I have a spare Sumo OEM bracelet if you need it let me know. I upgraded my stock to a Strapcode presidential.


----------



## W123 (Oct 15, 2007)

meant as a PM. sorry, cant figure out the new forum format!


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

SeikosandSwiss said:


> I have a spare Sumo OEM bracelet if you need it let me know. I upgraded my stock to a Strapcode presidential.


Thanks for the kind offer. I'll follow up, if I'm not happy with the original when I get it sorted.
Stay well.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My sumo stable


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Holy ****


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crazy Cajun (Oct 19, 2006)

Pongster said:


> My sumo stable
> View attachment 15350444


Love that yellow Sumo!


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)




----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_







Who doesn't like Hippos?








_


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is this the new blumo?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo with some daylight lume!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

Just back from having the original bezel reinstalled; case refurbished and bracelet refurb and new clasp installed. Very happy.
















A couple of weeks ago:


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

No green sumo ? Don't you like it?

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...&share_fid=13788&share_type=t&link_source=app
Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

TinyHippo said:


> _
> View attachment 15359112
> Who doesn't like Hippos?
> 
> ...


Awww so nice. What a collection.


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Green major simphony









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Nato









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

fquiroga1 said:


> Nato
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is your wrist size?


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

I never mesure my wrist, I know the watch is very big but is not unconfortable to me

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

fquiroga1 said:


> I never mesure my wrist, I know the watch is very big but is not unconfortable to me
> 
> Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


I have smaller wrists as well. Just trying to decide if the sumo will fit me


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Jeff Pesos said:


> I have smaller wrists as well. Just trying to decide if the sumo will fit me


I have 6.5" wrists or so and the Sumo fits fine. No lug overhang or anything like that.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

At first I thought I would change it because we know the merchant who sold it to my family well, but when I put it on I was surprised by the convenience

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

I have smaller watches that are not as comfortable

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

jpisare said:


> I have 6.5" wrists or so and the Sumo fits fine. No lug overhang or anything like that.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's good to know. Mine are just under 6.5". I have a Samurai in my rotation which I can pull off without any overhang. I am currently lusting after the black series Sumo but there's a lingering thought in my mind whether the Sumo would be a step too far.


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Jeff Pesos said:


> That's good to know. Mine are just under 6.5". I have a Samurai in my rotation which I can pull off without any overhang. I am currently lusting after the black series Sumo but there's a lingering thought in my mind whether the Sumo would be a step too far.


It isn't. It wears very nicely on smaller wrists and doesn't overhang or feel chunky. It does look wide but very flat.


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

This is why the sumo is so comfortable, banana's way









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

And this the reason why you can move freely the wrist up and down, it's a very ergonomic watch









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

And this is why the aged people like me loves sumo in the night









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)




----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

fquiroga1 said:


> Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


looks good...is that the 20mm strap from MM200 / 6RMAS?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

It's a no-name rubber strap 2€, yes, 2€ 8n aliexpress 

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## phrankxero (Sep 26, 2018)

fquiroga1 said:


> It's a no-name rubber strap 2€, yes, 2€ 8n aliexpress
> 
> Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


lol great bargain!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

New MiLTAT for my 001. Really adds some heft!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rickyriz (Mar 13, 2015)

jpisare said:


> New MiLTAT for my 001. Really adds some heft!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here's my blumo 033 with the Strapcode Endmill.

Never had the right feeling with the original bracelet, but with this one, despite a little bit of weight, all works fine and it's a pleasure for me to wear it

Solid and comfortable, I'm very happy with it and now, when I look into my watch box, my sumo always call me!


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

rickyriz said:


> Here's my blumo 033 with a Strapcode Endmill.
> 
> Never had the right feeling with the original bracelet, but with this one, despite a little bit of weight, all works fine and it's a pleasure for me to wear it
> 
> Solid and comfortable, I'm very happy and now, when I look into my watch box, my sumo always call me!


Beautiful! I actually really love the stock bracelet. Two of my three Sumos have them and in looking for a bracelet for the third I only found ridiculously-priced ones so figured aftermarket was the way to go. Since Amazon carries these the decision was a no-brainer!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

My newly acquired SZSC004









Sent from my Pixel 4 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)




----------



## Jeff Pesos (May 17, 2020)

In the market for a new Sumo. But the price hike of the newer gen 3 models is giving me some pause. I can get a 2nd gen Blumo for about 60% of the price of an SPB125. Does the added power reserve, sapphire crystal and limited edition-ness justify the extra cost? What would my fellow WIS do in my shoes?


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Hello colleague, I buy very few watches, when a new mechanism like the 6r35 comes out I buy it, that is my behavior and my advice

Sometimes something like Pogue catches my attention, and then I make an exception


----------



## danshort (Nov 16, 2016)

Count me as another fan of the endmill for the Sumo. I couldn't warm up to the stock bracelet but the endmill transformed the watch for me.


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

sblantipodi said:


> is this the new blumo?


my old blumo says hi


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

The hunt for this yellow sumo somehow led me to the seiko rabbit hole i still find myself in.








Hoping i escape it this year


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Silver Sumo









whenever i look at this, i am reminded of the silver surfer.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

My Japanese Hulk


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Pongster said:


> My Japanese Hulk
> View attachment 15405283


I love rolex, but Seiko's green faces are my prefered

Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)

Green and Gold


----------



## jascolli (Mar 2, 2015)

tekong said:


>


How are you liking the Black Series? Mine should arrive in a couple of days. It looks cool in the picture!


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

This Black Sumo is gonna be a memorable piece as I got it a day before the city underwent a strict and extended lockdown!


----------



## SeikoFam (Mar 19, 2020)

Same here but back in March. Haven't even worn it. Might look to move it on. Black times.


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Got my Ninja Sumo today too.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

IG: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

keerola said:


> Got my Ninja Sumo today too.
> 
> View attachment 15425652


The colour combo looks awesome.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## keerola (Aug 2, 2019)

Grimlock_1 said:


> The colour combo looks awesome.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


Thanks! I think so too.

now thinking should i put this dlw yacht master bezel insert on it..


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Green silicone









Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Watchutalkingabt said:


> Instagram: watchutalkingabt
> View attachment 15438838


Awesome!


----------



## johnwalk (Dec 25, 2008)

Just picked up the new solar model. Very cool.


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## Keihan Chikan (Sep 6, 2020)

This here is one of my oldest sidekicks, purchased in a Yodobashi Camera in Japan in 2008, and one of the first JDM automatic divers I purchased as a younger, poorer man just discovering the obsession. Since then he's accompanied me to different countries, continents, through different job titles, girlfriends, sustained battle scars rushing through busy train stations from Tokyo to Chicago to D.C. and even a couple of times falling down stairways drunk and laughing. I own over three dozen watches now, most more expensive, but he's one of the only watches I still own from those old days that I still love wearing, especially with a t-shirt and jeans on a casual night out. In the beginning I wasn't a fan of the 20mm lugs but they certainly grow on you, and this watch is just so comfortable and easy to wear. Considered buying a black version during my recent trips to Japan but I was never a fan of the new Prospex logo they added to the face and the missing cursive "Automatic" that added just the right amount of style.


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Keihan Chikan said:


> This here is one of my oldest sidekicks, purchased in a Yodobashi Camera in Japan in 2008, and one of the first JDM automatic divers I purchased as a younger, poorer man just discovering the obsession. Since then he's accompanied me to different countries, continents, through different job titles, girlfriends, sustained battle scars rushing through busy train stations from Tokyo to Chicago to D.C. and even a couple of times falling down stairways drunk and laughing. I own over three dozen watches now, most more expensive, but he's one of the only watches I still own from those old days that I still love wearing, especially with a t-shirt and jeans on a casual night out. In the beginning I wasn't a fan of the 20mm lugs but they certainly grow on you, and this watch is just so comfortable and easy to wear. Considered buying a black version during my recent trips to Japan but I was never a fan of the new Prospex logo they added to the face and the missing cursive "Automatic" that added just the right amount of style.
> 
> View attachment 15445622




Enviat des del meu SM-A705FN usant Tapatalk


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Makes me miss my Blumo.

Thanks for the share and keep enjoying it


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## TheHun (Dec 1, 2011)

Green


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I have had this almost a week now, I love this watch. I really did not expect it to wear smaller than a Turtle but it does. I love the hands and the dial and most especially the case. I have a double dome CT crystal on it's way and that for me will complete the watch.


----------



## koolpep (Jul 14, 2008)

Greeeeeeeen


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Rhapsody In Blumo 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonius (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt


----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)




----------



## fquiroga1 (Jul 27, 2020)

No way


----------



## pipeyeti (Feb 21, 2013)

Hale color said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Anyone else have an issue with the dial markers outlined in silver while the hands are outlined in black? I love orange watches and love the sumo but I just can't get passed this. I even bought one and tried to get used to it but ended up flipping it. The watch would look much better if all the outlining was black.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

SBDC 001


----------



## nevenkab (Nov 24, 2017)

After school pick-up.








Stay well


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Is it just me feeling the new sumo has lost a bit of the charm with the new bezel font?
I kind of like the old model better.
New ones still nice though.


----------



## Grimlock_1 (Dec 17, 2017)

You know what it is. Its the smaller applied indices. I notice the indices are smaller and the lume is not as bring and beautiful as the older gen.

Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Cobia (Nov 24, 2013)

Grimlock_1 said:


> You know what it is. Its the smaller applied indices. I notice the indices are smaller and the lume is not as bring and beautiful as the older gen.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975F using Tapatalk


You might be right there mate, its a combination of small things.


----------



## 3-1-1 (May 15, 2018)

Its not just you. I like what it used to be more than what its become.
It was more original, better variety, cheaper. Its lost more than its gained in specs and price.


----------



## cabfrank (Nov 20, 2010)

I think I agree with all of that, but it is still great now.


----------



## myn5054 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cobia said:


> Is it just me feeling the new sumo has lost a bit of the charm with the new bezel font?
> I kind of like the old model better.
> New ones still nice though.


+1









Enviado desde mi SM-T813 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Watchutalkingabt (Aug 30, 2020)

Instagram: watchutalkingabt
*







*


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Looks like there's a few of us old timers with the 1st Gen Sumo on our wrists..............


----------



## Shark300 (May 17, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> Looks like there's a few of us old timers with the 1st Gen Sumo on our wrists..............


Exactly 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> Looks like there's a few of us old timers with the 1st Gen Sumo on our wrists..............


Recently sold mine....the lure of a Sinn U1 was just too much.


----------



## Mototime (Sep 30, 2015)

Finally pried my new SPB149 off my wrist after 3 weeks to put on my Blumo, which had been hibernating in my watch box for quite some time. I'll never sell this one, wears and looks great.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Russ1965 said:


> Looks like there's a few of us old timers with the 1st Gen Sumo on our wrists..............












Well not on-wrist at the moment but I am a proud owner of a SBDC001!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

magpie215 said:


> Recently sold mine....the lure of a Sinn U1 was just too much.


That's hardly a reasonable excuse...............a man can have more than one watch, can't he?


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

Russ1965 said:


> That's hardly a reasonable excuse...............a man can have more than one watch, can't he?


Indeed he can.....kept my Blumo


----------



## Mrkizzle04 (Oct 1, 2020)




----------



## spoonman (Dec 14, 2016)

Changing up the black dial with silver bezel. Thoughts?


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

Just picked up this Sumo Ice Diver...


----------



## FatTuesday (Jul 4, 2015)

On blue gator strap


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo today!









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jkrause69 (May 15, 2020)

FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 15481846
> 
> 
> On blue gator strap





FatTuesday said:


> View attachment 15481846
> 
> 
> On blue gator strap


That looks freaking awesome! What is the stated accuracy?


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

The SBDC057 I picked up at Yodabashi Akiba last fall has gradually worked its way up through the rotation to replace my original SKX007K as my default daily. Once a week or so I'll wear the Magrette MPD-II, or one of the Orient Neo 70s, but everything else in the box just sits there waiting for a special occasion.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

Never understood why people hated the old style stock bracelet as I never saw anyone state specific reasons. After about 5 minutes of resizing I saw the light


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Russ1965 said:


> Looks like there's a few of us old timers with the 1st Gen Sumo on our wrists..............


Indeed. Just got mine back from an overhaul. I keep eyeing the new models but can't pull the trigger.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

Switching from bracelet to Crafter Blue. Decisions, decisions...


----------



## boatswain (Sep 4, 2014)

Black.


----------



## magpie215 (Jul 12, 2019)

JTK Awesome said:


> Indeed. Just got mine back from an overhaul. I keep eyeing the new models but can't pull the trigger.
> 
> View attachment 15507410


Indeed.... the newer models just don't deliver the VFM the gen1 and 2 did.....you got a lot for your money on the older models......when a sumo is nearer 1k your eyes get drawn elsewhere.


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

boatswain said:


> Black.


It's actually navy blue. Either my potato phone didn't capture it, or it's darkened to black over time. (On another watch I had a dark blue navy strap that turned black over time.)

Regardless, I felt like a change - I've alternated between bracelet and CB navy blue - and dig the orange. I must've spent too much time in Alabama surrounded by Auburn fans 




















magpie215 said:


> Indeed.... the newer models just don't deliver the VFM the gen1 and 2 did.....you got a lot for your money on the older models......when a sumo is nearer 1k your eyes get drawn elsewhere.


That's not it IMO. The higher price does get you sapphire crystal and a newer movement (resulting in a thinner watch with more PR), and a more refined bezel. While these all "check the boxes" they aren't enough to win me over. I keep putting either the blue Ice Diver or the Japan Edition LE in my cart, then chickening out before clicking the "complete order" button.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Loving it


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## xiv (Sep 30, 2019)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

On MM200 strap...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## phantom3091 (Sep 3, 2013)




----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)

.









Sent from my Pixel 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I sold my sumo last year to help afford a mm, but want to get one back in my seiko diver selection. There is a good deal for The spb 057, the pepsi, which I do not like.
Where can the sumo insert , either blue or black, be found, and at what price? Thanks 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

I just bought this today, and I'm absolutely in love. I've been antsy in attempting to buy a new watch lately, having had a number of deals fall through (nearly bought a Steinhart, a Doxa, a Tag), eventually culminating in me visiting an AD to specifically check out this watch. I wasn't fully convinced with high-end Seikos until I actually had it in hand, and I immediately knew it was the right piece (I was choosing between an Alpina Diver and this due to sales). I'm really really happy with it right now, and I'm very pleased that it looks great on my 7 inch wrist. The Alpina Diver, despite being 44mm, felt a lot larger and unwieldy on the wrist compared to this. I also happened to get a great deal from the AD, paying $740 for what would otherwise be an $870 watch where I live.

Apologies for the low-quality picture, it's not very easy to move iPhone pics to a Windows computer due to file format.


----------



## DuckaDiesel (Oct 19, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

15 seconds under direct sunlight and this is the result! I'm starting to understand the mid-high end Seiko diver hype.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I just bought a seiko sumo sbdc 057, pepsi. I want to replace the pepsi insert with a blue insert either genuine seiko or similar. Does anyone know where to get the insert? Thanks. 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

I've had my Sumo for exactly a week now, and I have to admit I'm seriously impressed. The quality and attention to detail in this watch is amazing, and I can definitely see why it was so popular when it was cheaper (although I still absolutely see value in it at what I paid). The case design is amazing, it wears extremely well, it's got elements of a tool watch and something classy too. My biggest concern initially was the movement, which seemed to be running pretty fast at the time, but it's starting to settle and not doing too bad. Wore it for 2 days straight and noticed that it only really gains at night, when my arm (I wear my watches to sleep) are more stationary than in the day. Went a whole day with it basically gaining 0, but gained 15 seconds overnight.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Blumo today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Early Christmas gift...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CGSshorty (Aug 16, 2009)

skyboss_4evr said:


> Early Christmas gift...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks much better in your photo than any other photo I've seen. I wasn't a fan until now.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

CGSshorty said:


> This looks much better in your photo than any other photo I've seen. I wasn't a fan until now.


Thank you! Glad you like the photo.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

Happy Thanksgiving! SBDC027 today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

NewDorpNY said:


> Happy Thanksgiving! SBDC027 today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Probably my favorite Sumo, looks great!


----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

Just released Zimbe Sumo SPB194J 









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my gen1


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Is it "Black Friday" or "Orange Friday"?







_


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Olyeller68 (May 12, 2011)

When was it ever a question of need?


----------



## Semper Jeep (Jan 11, 2013)

Thanks to @Biggles3 this beauty has arrived!









































Now I just need to sit down when the kids aren't running around screaming so I can concentrate enough to adjust the bracelet.


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

That zimbe is as thailand as it gets😅


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

SZSC004, stock bracelet.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

Has anyone installed a CT sapphire crystal into their Sumo? Could you share pics if you have? TIA


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> Has anyone installed a CT sapphire crystal into their Sumo? Could you share pics if you have? TIA
> View attachment 15603623


Single dome on my Blumo. Double-dome on my Jade SZSC004 as seen above a couple posts. ^^










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Single dome on my Blumo. Double-dome on my Jade SZSC004 as seen above a couple posts. ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, I have a CT double dome to install, do you notice and distortion difference between the single and double domes?


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

VincentG said:


> Has anyone installed a CT sapphire crystal into their Sumo? Could you share pics if you have? TIA






























To be honest I don't know which brand of crystal it is, it was done by a watch shop in Japan before I got it. But according to what I was told it's a double dome, quite like it personally.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

vsh said:


> View attachment 15604013
> 
> 
> View attachment 15604014
> ...


Looks like a single dome.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> Thank you, I have a CT double dome to install, do you notice and distortion difference between the single and double domes?


Single vs. double. Way more distortion from the single.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsh (Nov 24, 2019)

jpisare said:


> Looks like a single dome.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You're probably right, my memory must have failed me.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

jpisare said:


> Single vs. double. Way more distortion from the single.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you for all the pics, I am happy to have the double dome to put in but before starting I wanted to make sure I would like the end result. I have a double dome sapphire in a 6119 that has a lot of edge distortion, but it is from the large bevel I think. Thanks again


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

VincentG said:


> Thank you for all the pics, I am happy to have the double dome to put in but before starting I wanted to make sure I would like the end result. I have a double dome sapphire in a 6119 that has a lot of edge distortion, but it is from the large bevel I think. Thanks again


Any time, man! I look forward to seeing your finished product!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

Out of curiosity (and probably a purely hypothetical situation), if Seiko made the Sumo better with these upgrades, how much would you be willing to pay?


8L35 Movement
Ceramic bezel + better bezel action
Applied indices with deep-filled lume
AR coating on crystal
Higher quality bracelet
Better finishing on hands & markers
The Gen 3 Sumo currently retails at $850, as a point of reference.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

StanleyInquisition said:


> Out of curiosity (and probably a purely hypothetical situation), if Seiko made the Sumo better with these upgrades, how much would you be willing to pay?
> 
> 
> 8L35 Movement
> ...


The only one I would want is the 8L35, I think the bezel insert and bezel action on my Sumo are superb and the dial and hands are outstanding, my feeling about bracelets are that often incorporating milled folding leaves on the buckle is a disservice to the wearer, my Sumo buckle is so much slimmer and more comfortable than any of the milled strapcode buckles that I have, plus I really love the unique wetsuit extension.


----------



## StanleyInquisition (Dec 22, 2018)

VincentG said:


> The only one I would want is the 8L35, I think the bezel insert and bezel action on my Sumo are superb and the dial and hands are outstanding, my feeling about bracelets are that often incorporating milled folding leaves on the buckle is a disservice to the wearer, my Sumo buckle is so much slimmer and more comfortable than any of the milled strapcode buckles that I have, plus I really love the unique wetsuit extension.


I totally see where you're coming from. I mean, overall, the Sumo is already a stellar package that offers a ton of value (even at the higher prices of the new gen), but of course there's always room for improvement. I pointed out some things that I personally felt might make the watch better. I love the bracelet and think it's genuinely among the comfiest bracelet watches I've worn, but it's also not exactly the 3-piece bracelet it presents itself as (which is shown by the fact that links don't full articulate). I also personally don't have anything against the stamped clasp and it doesn't really bother me, so I'm with you on that.

The hands and markers in design are great, but at times I feel like the way they react to light feels cheap (compared to my Aquaracer and other higher end watches I've been fortunate to handle). I just see it as something that could be improved upon if the Sumo was to jump up a couple price tiers, especially with the case finishing (which is super detailed compared to almost any other diver watch on the market). It just feels like a bit of a disservice when the case finishing is _so _stellar.


----------



## borebillon (Jul 26, 2015)

First day of holidays, time for the ultimate holiday watch 

View attachment 15611370


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Dawn of a new era? Let us hope!







_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JTK Awesome (Apr 4, 2018)

StanleyInquisition said:


> Out of curiosity (and probably a purely hypothetical situation), if Seiko made the Sumo better with these upgrades, how much would you be willing to pay?
> 
> 
> 8L35 Movement
> ...


Doing any of these moves the Sumo up into too high of a price point. Seiko already has plenty of models with a mix of these features, and prices them higher accordingly.

The Sumo is fine where it is IMO. They did enough from Gen 2 --> Gen 3 and priced it accordingly, with lower-priced models like the Samurai to take the Sumo's former place in the Seiko Prospex line-up.

All that said, a better bracelet would be welcome, if Seiko can do that without raising the price any further.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## wayoverpar (Dec 10, 2020)

New to Seiko, purchased my first Seiko last week after abandoning watches for 11 years. I've owned just about everything from AP to Zenith and sold them all off vowing never to wear a watch again..(at least not Swiss). I love this watch, gazing at it more than just about any other watch I've owned. The longest I kept a watch(es) was just under a year (UN Marine Annual Chrono & Sinn 956 Klasik). Got a couple more Seikos coming...one today Turtle King blue....these Seikos are the best bang for the buck, lots of fun. If someone were to offer me a free Rolex Hulk, or this green Sumo, and I was never allowed to sell, only wear, it would be the Sumo.








er abandoning


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)

I just picked this one up!


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

My "Hulk" says hello


----------



## BigglesPapi (Jan 2, 2021)

mariosimas said:


> My "Hulk" says hello


Tell him I said hello back 👍


----------



## mariosimas (Jul 16, 2010)

This Green is truly mesmerizing!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)

Got a beads of rice from Yobokies last week. Still getting used to it, but I think it looks pretty spiffy.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Censport said:


> Got a beads of rice from Yobokies last week. Still getting used to it, but I think it looks pretty spiffy.
> 
> View attachment 15657618


Wow that color scheme is more awesome than I thought.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

My calibration is working very well


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## Shif.ski (Oct 26, 2019)

*Blue Coral Sumo SBDC069 epic fail*
I've been enjoying my beautiful gen 2 Sumo on a Strapcode Angus Jubilee bracelet for about a year and a half. Then all of the sudden the thing just stopped working. The 6R15 caliber was never as accurate as my Samurai 4R35, that's luck of the draw. Now it garbage. My watch is currently at the Seiko service center for repairs or movement replacement. Sucks.
Anybody else have a total failure of their 6R15?


----------



## Gilmour (Jan 3, 2018)

Probably just needs oil.


----------



## Shif.ski (Oct 26, 2019)

Gilmour said:


> Probably just needs oil.


It's less than 18 months old and is one of several watches in my rotation so it mostly sits in the watch box. My local horologist inspected it and couldn't get it running. I think the issue is more than simple lubrication, but you might be correct. I'll post what the service center does to it.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

_Hanging around with my Sumo in winter wonderland!







_


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Checking out some bracelet options today... all Strapcode. Really like the jubilee on the 3rd Gen on the left.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

I don't like jubilee strap on Sumo but I don't argue on tastes. 😁


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

sblantipodi said:


> I don't like jubilee strap on Sumo but I don't argue on tastes.


I'm actually surprised at how good a fit it is, physically and aesthetically. Chunky enough to go with the case. Very solid. But to each their own!!

What's your go to strap / bracelet option in the Sumo??

Another look:










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ddaly12 said:


> I'm actually surprised at how good a fit it is, physically and aesthetically. Chunky enough to go with the case. Very solid. But to each their own!!
> 
> What's your go to strap / bracelet option in the Sumo??
> 
> ...


It's not had, I admit it.
I like the genuine bracelet and I sometimes wear it in a NATO or on a Crafter blue strap.


----------



## montelatici (Apr 28, 2006)

Bought an SPB103J1 last spring when I was bored at home during quarantine, and have yet to unbox it. (I have a lot of watches). I will post pics after I unbox it.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

3 months to get, but here is my new sumo. I missed my blumo. Imediatelly removed the bracelet and now I am looking for a blue insert.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Sorry, brand new watch.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Dopamina said:


> Sorry, brand new watch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does anyone know if the pepsi sumo and blumo share the same dial? I want to change the insert of my pepsi sumo to the blue insert. 
And where to get a good aftermarket Alum insert from?

Thanks

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Dopamina said:


> Does anyone know if the pepsi sumo and blumo share the same dial? I want to change the insert of my pepsi sumo to the blue insert.
> And where to get a good aftermarket Alum insert from?
> 
> Thanks
> ...


Help, please.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Dopamina said:


> Help, please.
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


Yobokies has a thin number blue insert on his site that should work.


----------



## NewDorpNY (Feb 18, 2015)

SBDC027 today

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

This guy still beguiles 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tekong (Jan 25, 2013)

Blacken sumo










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

59yukon01 said:


>


Lookin' good on BOR!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

ddaly12 said:


> Lookin' good on BOR!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Behold the offerings of the Sumo/Samurai God...


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That has to be the Best Sumo I have seen and now very rare, Well I can't track one down,?


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> That has to be the Best Sumo I have seen and now very rare, Well I can't track one down,


Indeed they are hard to find, and if you do they're not cheap anymore. Glad I got mine when I did at a great price.


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

I just got in this SPB103, swapped in a Marinemaster clasp, sized it up, and couldn't be happier. 

Green isn't one of the colors I generally pay much attention to in watches, but when I was researching Sumo variations and stumbled across the Jade Sumo (SZSC004) it was like a bolt from the blue (or maybe the green?). That led me to the current SPB103 and its upgraded crystal and longer power reserve, and I knew it was the one.

Nothing I worried might not suit me, like the narrower bracelet, lug-to-lug length on my 7" wrist, or the prominence of the lugs in relation to the bracelet, has turned out to be an issue at all. Now if I could just figure out how to take a good photo of the sunburst dial...


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

I love my Blumo and added a see through caseback and a MM clasp too. Love this thing

























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gder03 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hello guys I have received a beautiful SPB103 however the crafter blue strap I got for it is impossible to install! I have been fiddling with it for hours, and have added some micro scratches to the back of the lugs as a result. The strap in question is the CB02 curved rubber strap. Everything lines up perfectly without the spring bars (I can easily see through the drilled lug holes, through the strap, and out the other end. When I try installing it with the spring bar I am lucky if I can get one end into the drilled case hole. I apply great pressure to the other end of the spring bar but for the life of me cannot push it in far enough towards the case for it to pop into place. Any suggestions installing this strap? The only tool I have is a Burgeon spring bar tool with various tips. Would tweezers or pliers help? I've read some people suggest freezing or blow drying the strap! I tried the blow drier, it didn't work haha.


----------



## seiko.monster (Nov 11, 2020)

trameline said:


> That has to be the Best Sumo I have seen and now very rare, Well I can't track one down,?


I don't like this one that much, Jade Sumo looks much better to me, Yellow, Coral Blue and Zimbe, too. There is one selling in Serbia for €850, if you want I can help you contact seller, maybe even pick it up in person for you and send to UK. ▶ Here ◀ is a link if you want to check it.


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

Last week one went for 633 Euros... 








Seiko Sumo SBDC005 Orange Automatic Diver Scuba 200m | eBay


Finden Sie Top-Angebote für Seiko Sumo SBDC005 Orange Automatic Diver Scuba 200m bei eBay. Kostenlose Lieferung für viele Artikel!



www.ebay.de


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

imho you don't understood how to mount it. you need to use the bars that is bundled with the strap.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

trameline said:


> That has to be the Best Sumo I have seen and now very rare, Well I can't track one down,


There is or was one on Reddit r/watchexchange recently for $1,100. That listing is not yet marked 'sold' so maybe it's still available. I reached out to the seller (u/bendangs) a couple weeks ago and almost pulled the trigger but decided to sit on the sidelines as I had just purchased two MM300s.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

seiko.monster said:


> I don't like this one that much, Jade Sumo looks much better to me, Yellow, Coral Blue and Zimbe, too. There is one selling in Serbia for €850, if you want I can help you contact seller, maybe even pick it up in person for you and send to UK. ▶ Here ◀ is a link if you want to check it.


Hi Thanks for the offer , Got my eye on something else now


----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

jpisare said:


> There is or was one on Reddit r/watchexchange recently for $1,100. That listing is not yet marked 'sold' so maybe it's still available. I reached out to the seller (u/bendangs) a couple weeks ago and almost pulled the trigger but decided to sit on the sidelines as I had just purchased two MM300s.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Thanks for the Heads Up .


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Weekend mode...









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## gder03 (Mar 23, 2021)

sblantipodi said:


> imho you don't understood how to mount it. you need to use the bars that is bundled with the strap.


ohh thanks the strap came with no bars just the rubber!


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Blumo on Strapcode jubilee with smaller clasp... 


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vicbitter (Mar 11, 2021)

Finally got to wear this after 3 months sitting in the cupboard.









Sent from my Pixel 4a (5G) using Tapatalk


----------



## Pongster (Jan 7, 2017)




----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

SBDC003....I'm not sure how Long I've even had it...At least 10 years I believe......


----------



## fjblair (Apr 24, 2009)

SonnyD said:


> SBDC003....I'm not sure how Long I've even had it...At least 10 years I believe......
> View attachment 15797244


That's about the time I bought mine as well. Keep threatening to put it on a strap, but never have.


----------



## SonnyD (Jul 7, 2007)

fjblair said:


> That's about the time I bought mine as well. Keep threatening to put it on a strap, but never have.


Yeah, you know I think I did once for a short while....I put the Marinemaster 300 clasp on the bracelet. It cost me about 100 bucks back then, but I love the ratcheting opening.... I was just thinking today about trying it with some straps, but I didn't have anything that would do it just other then Black, and that is just to ugh......LOL


----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

The problem with straps with a Sumo is the big gap you usually see. The strap has to be pretty thick to look good.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

is there a new Sumo with black dial with lumibrite index at three o'clock?


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Blumo...









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## ck13 (Apr 27, 2018)

Im kicking myself for not picking a Sumo up sooner, i was always put off by the size dimensions on paper. So when i randomly saw this one in an A.Ds window for a massive discount(40% off msrp) i decided what the hell, ill try it on.
5 minutes later it was sized for my wrist and i was walking out the store wearing it.
Ive owned (and sold) pretty much all of the modern Prospex models models but this Sumo is something special.
Love it.









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

ck13 said:


> Im kicking myself for not picking a Sumo up sooner, i was always put off by the size dimensions on paper. So when i randomly saw this one in an A.Ds window for a massive discount(40% off msrp) i decided what the hell, ill try it on.
> 5 minutes later it was sized for my wrist and i was walking out the store wearing it.
> Ive owned (and sold) pretty much all of the modern Prospex models models but this Sumo is something special.
> Love it.
> ...


As you can see by yourself it looks awesome on your wrist.
Too many people are worried about its size but thanks to the shape of the case it wears well even on smaller wrists.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Been collecting / flipping for over a decade and never had a Sumo. Just bought my first one which hopefully be here Wens









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Well it made it finally









































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Bigjamesdean said:


> Well it made it finally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What reference is it?
Is it a black sumo? Are there other difference with the black sumo apart the dial and the Cyclop?


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

SPB177 Special Edition Ice Diver. And its a deep green. Basically same as the newest 6r35 Sumo's , crown has changed / unique dials and cyclops









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Bigjamesdean said:


> SPB177 Special Edition Ice Diver. And its a deep green. Basically same as the newest 6r35 Sumo's , crown has changed / unique dials and cyclops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice watch, congrats.


----------



## Bigjamesdean (Mar 11, 2009)

Thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

jovani said:


>


Curious if you, or anyone else here, could compare how the blue of dial and bezel matches up with that of the Blumo? Seems like it may be a deeper blue with more of a "sunburst" effect?


----------



## spicynoodle (Sep 15, 2016)

Still loving this SPB103.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

I love my gen1


----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

O.G. on Timefactors strap today.









Sent from my SM-G975U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

1st generation Blumo. Its crown signed with "S".


----------



## Cocas (Jul 7, 2015)

Pongster said:


> View attachment 15796619


This is the previous Thailand Kind birthday special edition. I saw it at Thailand International airport, too bad I didn't pull the trigger. It's about USD 500 then .


----------



## blaker333 (May 30, 2019)

I'm with CK13 from earlier, I can't believe it has taken me years and years to finally buy a Sumo. And now, it is one of my favorites in rotation.


----------



## BigDuke (Jul 4, 2016)




----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Got my Blumo back from a service yesterday. I havent seen it for about six weeks. Today I thought I would put it on and see how its running. So putting my favourite strap back on it and standing by the window (its a grey over cast day) whilst I put the watch on. When I turned around to walk away I laughed out loud when I saw the pale green of the lume glowing. Seiko divers are with few exceptions in a league of their own when it comes to lume. Hope it keeps good time. I'm happy to have it back.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

I am changing the insert to a blue one on this one.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

On a Toxic Natos Shiznit in Jungle green today.


----------



## biscuit141 (Jun 17, 2016)

Black leather nato today


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Sumo Sunday!

This was one of the few Seiko divers that I'd kept on stock bracelet till very recently. Something about the tan leather strap struck me and I just tried it on and I find that it looks very good as well as makes the watch even more comfortable on my small wrist.

There's a lot of fear about the Sumo being too large. Yes, it is undeniably and unashamedly large, especially on wrists like mine, but it is also a super comfortable watch.

One of my favourites.









Colourful Instagram Login • Instagram and Monochromatic Instagram Login • Instagram


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That's a stunner


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> That's a stunner


----------



## youknowmyKEEZ (Nov 18, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Sumos never get boring.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## eyky (Jan 22, 2014)




----------



## Rekkr (Sep 1, 2020)

So torn between a sumo and a shogun


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Hi. I recently got the pepsi sumo, but I want to replace the bezel insert. I got a rutorial on how to remove the suno bezel but I cannot do it. It tells you to rotate the besel 15 min since at there is more space on the bezel to insert a knife between bezel and case and then turn rotate de bezel so it pops up. The space is there but I just can't insert anything between the bezel and case. Tried watchmaker tool , knife, . Can anyone help me, please? 

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Dopamina said:


> Hi. I recently got the pepsi sumo, but I want to replace the bezel insert. I got a rutorial on how to remove the suno bezel but I cannot do it. It tells you to rotate the besel 15 min since at there is more space on the bezel to insert a knife between bezel and case and then turn rotate de bezel so it pops up. The space is there but I just can't insert anything between the bezel and case. Tried watchmaker tool , knife, . Can anyone help me, please?
> 
> Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


It takes some force enough that with the wrong tools you can mark the case edge below the bezel. It can be harder to pop back on. So if its new learn to love it as it is. If your really up for it be prepared and protect areas around where you'll insert the tool just to avoid accidents.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Rekkr said:


> So torn between a sumo and a shogun


If you like heft, go Sumo. If you like feather light, go Shogun. I have both and love both, but two different beasts.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Eye_On_The_Sky said:


> It takes some force enough that with the wrong tools you can mark the case edge below the bezel. It can be harder to pop back on. So if its new learn to love it as it is. If your really up for it be prepared and protect areas around where you'll insert the tool just to avoid accidents.


 I dont like the pepsi sumo. I bought it because the blue would cost me twice. Now I have the watch, the blue insert, but cant replace the insert. Kill me.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## E52 (Oct 27, 2013)

Dopamina said:


> I dont like the pepsi sumo. I bought it because the blue would cost me twice. Now I have the watch, the blue insert, but cant replace the insert. Kill me.


removing sumo bezel is difficult. Installing back the bezel it's 10 time difficult.
Strategy for you :
1) use the watch as it is OR
2) flip the watch OR
3) remove movement with dial and hand, remove crystal, remove insert, install crystal, install back movement with dial and hands, now install the insert. This are the steps followed by watchmaker in one youtube video i saw (sorry don't have the link)

i hope this was helpfull 
Best regards and stay safe


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

E52 said:


> removing sumo bezel is difficult. Installing back the bezel it's 10 time difficult.
> Strategy for you :
> 1) use the watch as it is OR
> 2) flip the watch OR
> ...


Thank you. I really dont like the pepsi sumo. I have the skx 009, which I like, however. I will see if a watchmaker do it for me.

Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

So want to replace the pepsi with the blue insert









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Dopamina said:


> So want to replace the pepsi with the blue insert
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and if you don't the bezel off and back on properly it might end up looking like that.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Can I play....










This came today. Good lord this thing is flat. My other daily is 16mm. Super happy I got it. Wears like it's a not even there. I got it as kind of a beater. It will be great for that. Not total beater with black. I've wanted a black and this had too much going for it.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Well I hope that improves... 15.5 seconds SLOW first day. Finally got the jet skis out today... Like it wasn't even there. Just like it should be. I got another for work, this one will be for play.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


That is a beauty 👍


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Happy Monday, Sumo fans


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> That is a beauty


Thanks!


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Crazy Canuck said:


> Happy Monday, Sumo fans


That looks fantastic.


----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)

Powerman said:


> That looks fantastic.


Thanks! See you have the same one too


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So I wasn't thrilled with the -15-18 spd. I went to have it regulated, but shop said it should be dealt with warantee. Dealer wanted me to wait a month, which I was good with... Now it's about -6 spd. I contemplated returning, but the black sumo is just too darn nice. I really love wearing it. Definitely will cut the strap down at some point.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

The pepsi insert never to return. The red second hand is a nice detail.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

So I just got back from my week in the gulf. 6 days on the jet skis. It's what I got the Sumo for. After a hard week, I'm happy to say it's broke in. Accuracy was a bit inconsistent at first, and very slow. Now it's fast. When I rest it in other positions, it loses a couple seconds. It was about 50 sec fast after the week. I seriously have nothing to complain about. 

I wanted it to break in and it's been about a month I've kept it wound. I doubt I will leave it wound. It will be for water play, and fassion really. I have the ninja sumo so I love the black. It's held up really well, and totally disappears.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

^^^Welcome to the whacky world of the 6r movement.

It's like a box of chocolates. You never know what you'll get from week to week.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

59yukon01 said:


> ^^^Welcome to the whacky world of the 6r movement.
> 
> It's like a box of chocolates. You never know what you'll get from week to week.


Yep, I don't doubt any of it. I was a little disappointed at first, but seriously, I'm good now. It's settled down. It's fast now instead of slow, and I love it... Especially for what got it for.


----------



## GEO_79 (May 29, 2012)




----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

More wrist time. Love it.









Enviado de meu SM-G930F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Soon to arrive, purchased online in the wee hours of the morning; SBDC005 Orange SUMO. Will snap some photos upon arrival.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

Heljestrand said:


> Soon to arrive, purchased online in the wee hours of the morning; SBDC005 Orange SUMO. Will snap some photos upon arrival.


Badass! Congrats!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Hump day Hulk! Day 3 of proper Seiko Diver's. 









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

SBDC005 arrival. I was shocked to find a full kit including original Seiko Rubber strap, watch presented on ISOFRANE, ( thought from pictures on site it was a knock-off), all original paperwork and Warranty card from Chino Japan, extra bezel, extra hardlex Crystal, both hang tags, inner and outer box! I paid $600 plus tax from Exquisite in Naples, Florida. Wasn't expecting all the extras.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> SBDC005 arrival. I was shocked to find a full kit including original Seiko Rubber strap, watch presented on ISOFRANE, ( thought from pictures on site it was a knock-off), all original paperwork and Warranty card from Chino Japan, extra bezel, extra hardlex Crystal, both hang tags, inner and outer box! I paid $600 plus tax from Exquisite in Naples, Florida. Wasn't expecting all the extras.
> View attachment 16038500
> View attachment 16038501
> View attachment 16038555


----------



## Shif.ski (Oct 26, 2019)

Shif.ski said:


> It's less than 18 months old and is one of several watches in my rotation so it mostly sits in the watch box. My local horologist inspected it and couldn't get it running. I think the issue is more than simple lubrication, but you might be correct. I'll post what the service center does to it.


After five months waiting and about $250 spent I finally received my repaired Sumo watch. Don't know what they replaced or repaired but it works again so all is well. In the mean time I added an Oris Aquis Date to my quiver. I wish all my Seiko watches were as nice as my Oris, it's just a cut above. And the integrated bracelet is so well done. Now I'm seeking other Oris Aquis models, maybe sell off some Seiko divers.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Condor97 (Sep 30, 2014)

Heljestrand said:


> SBDC005 arrival. I was shocked to find a full kit including original Seiko Rubber strap, watch presented on ISOFRANE, ( thought from pictures on site it was a knock-off), all original paperwork and Warranty card from Chino Japan, extra bezel, extra hardlex Crystal, both hang tags, inner and outer box! I paid $600 plus tax from Exquisite in Naples, Florida. Wasn't expecting all the extras.
> View attachment 16038500
> View attachment 16038501
> View attachment 16038555


Wow congrats! Looks sharp, and thats a great price for everything you got. I still regret not getting one of those when they were discontinued.


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Shif.ski said:


> After five months waiting and about $250 spent I finally received my repaired Sumo watch. Don't know what they replaced or repaired but it works again so all is well. In the mean time I added an Oris Aquis Date to my quiver. I wish all my Seiko watches were as nice as my Oris, it's just a cut above. And the integrated bracelet is so well done. Now I'm seeking other Oris Aquis models, maybe sell off some Seiko divers.


I think they are different for different reasons... but you did, make me go look at some Oris today. I didn't know about the 400. Pretty damn impressive. And yes, I've looked at their other stuff. They are pretty nice. I'd have to sell something though.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Been wearing the sumo most of the summer when outdoors. In the garden, camping, on the beach, kite flying, walking, jobs around the house. It never gets boring because I'm happy to put it in harms way, even abuse it a bit. Scratched and a few dings. Its not precious and this makes it enjoyable to own and wear. I bought and had it shipped from Japan, its the old hardlex blumo before the prices went up and they became available locally. This makes it my least expensive watch but even after five years a number of straps, a replacement bezel (changing that I don't like this one) and a service I still wear it more than the newer or the more expensive watches I own. Hope yours is bring you as much joy as mine is.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

At home recuperating from my Pfizer COVID19 vaccination.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Biggles3 (Oct 22, 2012)

SPB247J Sumo Limited Edition coming to the Thailand market early September with an msrp around $1200, limited to just 1991 pieces.









Sent from my ASUS_X00QD using Tapatalk


----------



## Powerman (Jun 29, 2008)

Very nice shots!


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

chutovka pred vecerou 

DŽIUGAS GOURMET HARD CHEESE, AGED FOR 36 MONTHS


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

BALLUMO...










No I haven't started drinking..... yet.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

On a strapcode fkm strap


----------



## justinloos88 (May 13, 2018)

BenL said:


> I know there are a lot of you out there who own a Sumo. I've often called it the best diver in its class. I've had mine for over a year now, and still enjoying every minute it's on my wrist. Here are a few pictures of mine.
> 
> _*Let's see yours!*_
> 
> ...


Love it


----------



## wpbmike (Mar 8, 2016)

I’m enjoying all these Sumo photos.

For months I‘ve been resisting getting one. Just not sure it’d work on my 6.5 inch wrist.

I like large watches, so maybe I’ll give the Sumo a try.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Sumos wear quite well for their size


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)

The sumo is amazing, I like it, I just don't like any on the options for strap/bracelet. They just don't look right, even the factory bracelet looks thrown on. I wear it on leather, and rubber mostly.


----------



## TinyHippo (May 22, 2014)

wpbmike said:


> I'm enjoying all these Sumo photos.
> 
> For months I've been resisting getting one. Just not sure it'd work on my 6.5 inch wrist.
> 
> I like large watches, so maybe I'll give the Sumo a try.


_I have posted 3 pics of my Sumo on my 6.5" wrist. Fits nicely. I had a SKX and and an Orange Monster a number of years back and I got rid of both them as I found them not to fit as nicely as the Sumo! I also have a single pass Nato rubber strap from Yellow Dog Watchstraps that I change up various times throughout the year.





















_


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Happy the shin-yokozuna is holding his own thus far, would not have been fun to lose your first bout as a yokozuna I imagine.. So great to see Terunofuji back, I'm proud of you ma boy! Otherwise there isn't much to say, I'm a little worried for Takakeisho since his spinal compression last time, he's not looking too good thus far. Too bad about covid hitting Hakuho's heya, worst thing is I'm not sure if he sees it as a relief or not...


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

just picked this one up....








<* shark >>><


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Sad to see Hakuho retire but we all felt it coming. GOAT, truly one of the greatest athletes in recent human history.


----------



## Dopamina (Dec 7, 2015)

Trying a different angle on my 059 with blue insert and 053 strap.









Enviado de meu SM-G780G usando o Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Wanted to take a moment to share my experience with the 6R35 in my Sumo. I have not had to adjust the time with the crown since I purchased it about two months ago. I am able to keep it with plus or minus 5 seconds of atomic time by positional regulation and by the amount of the time on my wrist. I wear it to bed where it loses maybe 5 seconds because its mostly crown up or down during that time. When I wake I usually give it about 100 gentle shakes and place it on my night stand dial up. Leave it there during the day and it will make up the lost time. I wear it throughout the evening and while on wrist it seems to not gain or lose. It can repeat this process and make small adjustments and keep my Sumo quite accurate. Not like a Rolex chronometer but I am very happy with the performance.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


>


Finally gave in and ordered a Crafter Blue for my Sumo. Received it today, installed, and love the look, but so dismayed that thickness at lugs totally obliterates any chance to see or feel those gorgeous sharp inner lug edges. Don't understand Crafter's thinking here since Seiko's OEM bracelet end links and OEM rubber strap (for the orange variant) sit well below the lugs and help spotlight those wonderful deep, crisp, lug edges.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Finally gave in and ordered a Crafter Blue for my Sumo. Received it today, installed, and love the look, but so dismayed that thickness at lugs totally obliterates any chance to see or feel those gorgeous sharp inner lug edges. Don't understand Crafter's thinking here since Seiko's OEM bracelet end links and OEM rubber strap (for the orange variant) sit well below the lugs and help spotlight those wonderful deep, crisp, lug edges.


Interesting assessment.  Other than a bracelet or NATO, the CB is the only rubber strap I'll wear with it. Main reason I got it was to hide that huge strap gap, which I couldn't stand.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

59yukon01 said:


> Interesting assessment.  Other than a bracelet or NATO, the CB is the only rubber strap I'll wear with it. Main reason I got it was to hide that huge strap gap, which I couldn't stand.


That's why I got it as well - to hide the gap, and I do like the look, but hate having to sacrifice the tactile (touchy - feely) aspect that I got addicted to with the bracelet and other straps! Oh well, the search for the perfect Sumo rubber strap continues ad infinitum!


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Hale color said:


> Finally gave in and ordered a Crafter Blue for my Sumo. Received it today, installed, and love the look, but so dismayed that thickness at lugs totally obliterates any chance to see or feel those gorgeous sharp inner lug edges. Don't understand Crafter's thinking here since Seiko's OEM bracelet end links and OEM rubber strap (for the orange variant) sit well below the lugs and help spotlight those wonderful deep, crisp, lug edges.



Try this strap, not as thick by not flimsy like a silicone strap.


FKM strap


----------



## Dreem1er (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## syahrulfathi (Sep 27, 2021)

Hello all, my latest acquisition. So far it's very good for time keeping. Prefer 2nd generation because the font bezel and signed screw.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Since I changed the date Oct 1, my 6r35 Sumo is + 1 second.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Today is Oct 31. My Sumo is now -1 sec for the month. This 6r35 is performing superbly.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

On Uncle Seiko BOR


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Time Seller (Feb 3, 2017)

brandon\ said:


>


Ummm...isn't this the Sumo thread?


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Time Seller said:


> Ummm...isn't this the Sumo thread?


Ope. My bad.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

wrong date ...


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## RogerP (Mar 7, 2007)

I've owned a few Sumos - this remains my fave.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)

Yesterday I clicked SBDC031 so this one will have to look for a new home  I like the second generation bezel much more.


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)

SEIKO SPB103J1


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Here we go boys!


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Does the all sumo watches comes without a diashield coating?


----------



## mi6_ (Jan 7, 2015)

juzzi77 said:


> Does the all sumo watches comes without a diashield coating?


Someone please correct me if I’m mistaken, but I believe no Sumo has ever come with Diashield.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

No diashield on sumos


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

So no diashield + sapphire combination.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

juzzi77 said:


> So no diashield + sapphire combination.


Gen 3 has sapphire. Sumos never had diashield


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)




----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

That is so good looking watch @jpisare
What would be the minimum wrist size for the sumo?


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

They wear much smaller than they measure but idk if a 6.5" will comfortably wear one, depends I guess. I am 7.5" myself so no issues at all.


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

VincentG said:


> They wear much smaller than they measure but idk if a 6.5" will comfortably wear one, depends I guess. I am 7.5" myself so no issues at all.


Awesome watch! First generation became increasingly collectible classic!
I guess it depends on wrist shape as well. On the round shaped wrist it will wear bigger than oval shaped.


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

6.5"+ wrist here. Wears fine although the Sumo's lug-to-lug is probably my upper-limit.


----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

jpisare said:


> 6.5"+ wrist here. Wears fine although the Sumo's lug-to-lug is probably my upper-limit.


Agreed. 6.75” wrist and while the Sumo is my size limit as well, it fits my wrist nicely!












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## juzzi77 (Mar 3, 2014)

Does it wears bigger than SBDC061?


----------



## jpisare (Apr 25, 2016)

juzzi77 said:


> Does it wears bigger than SBDC061?


I have both. I'd say the Sumo wears bigger.


----------



## VincentG (Jul 30, 2020)

nt


----------



## whatabout6 (Jul 15, 2016)

I’m so excited to finally start down this rabbit hole. Already trying to figure out what straps I can add cheers


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

Going with the Bengals today.


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

View attachment 16496334


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Gen 1


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Blumo


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Dwijaya said:


> Blumo
> View attachment 16500889


Same band on mine. Took watch to Jeweler who completely botched adjusting bracelet, messed it up. My strap is black


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Ricktock said:


> Same band on mine. Took watch to Jeweler who completely botched adjusting bracelet, messed it up. My strap is black


a bit pricey but i think it's wort every penny.....wonder what is the same quality rubber strap and feel like this CB.
btw, blue is the new black


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## Ricktock (10 mo ago)

Here is mine. I don't wear as much as I did. My sweet spot is 39mm and the Sumo is a tad larger than that. But ever since I purchased a 6903 in 1978 if my Ole memory is correct. I have been hooked on Seiko Divers. As I stated earlier, the band was botched and I replaced with a Crafter Blue. These are what I consider the best replacement dive strap for these beast. Mine keeps time within the specs still after a year.


----------



## HansB (Jan 5, 2022)

SBDC097


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

with the brother


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Once upon the time


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Bout to send her off for full service (and sapphire crystal install), after 10 years think she’s earned a proper spa session.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

2nd gen feeling just right today










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

mistaken


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

Wearing one of my favourite "large" watches, the Seiko Prospex Sumo green Hulk, for day 6 of my green theme.


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## mauserfan (Mar 11, 2015)

Love the Pepsi Sumo. I had one and regretabbly sold it.


----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Rise and Shine Tuesday - Blumo


----------



## AZJOE (9 mo ago)

One sumo I wear to dinner and the other I wear for ninja missions lol


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dwijaya (Dec 29, 2014)

Where it belongs


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Beautiful indices.


----------



## ddaly12 (Nov 13, 2020)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

I’ve owned at least 3 or 4 of both the Black & Blue Sumo but only 1 Orange. Still a really great diver.


----------



## Roc73 (Feb 24, 2019)

Strap Tailor Ukraine NATO with Coral Sea Sumo...


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Sumo Saturday


----------



## siomon (Mar 11, 2019)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## Ritten (Apr 3, 2016)

I'm looking to get my first Sumo and am salivating over the new SPB321 and SPB323. The mockups that Hodinky posted look to add a lume pip at 3:00.


hodinky said:


> 😊
> 
> View attachment 16682125
> 
> ...


----------



## PoPZilla (Mar 7, 2020)




----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## trameline (May 19, 2018)

59yukon01 said:


>


Stunner


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

trameline said:


> Stunner


----------



## Tickythebull (Jun 15, 2012)

Blumo on canvas









Sent from my M2102J20SG using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

On Grey NATO


----------



## helvetica (Oct 9, 2013)

here's my 001


----------



## cezshrek (7 mo ago)

My smurf sumo
SBDC033
DLW blue bezel insert
Double Dome Sapphire Crystal - Blue AR
Crafter Blue Strap - Royal Blue


----------



## PK73 (Sep 24, 2013)

helvetica said:


> here's my 001
> View attachment 16724980


I miss mine ! Enjoy 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Mine today.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)




----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

Love my Sumo more each time I wear it.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Summer


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)

Love my sumo in the sunshine. It has so many ways of catching the light it's constantly interesting.


----------



## Ritten (Apr 3, 2016)

I got tired of waiting on the new King Sumos to make it to market so I bought one of the discounted Gen 3 Hulks. I have an 8" wrist so these watches wear so much better than the little 39-40mm watches on me I find. However, I do want to get a date magnifier added to it and perhaps a ceramic insert. Looking around it seems most vendors carry parts specific to SKX/5 line. Anyone carry the parts that fit the Sumos?


----------



## cezshrek (7 mo ago)

Ritten said:


> I got tired of waiting on the new King Sumos to make it to market so I bought one of the discounted Gen 3 Hulks. I have an 8" wrist so these watches wear so much better than the little 39-40mm watches on me I find. However, I do want to get a date magnifier added to it and perhaps a ceramic insert. Looking around it seems most vendors carry parts specific to SKX/5 line. Anyone carry the parts that fit the Sumos?
> View attachment 16750066


never find date magnifier crystal for sumos, but there is some manufacturer make a ceramic bezel insert for the sumos, kindly check DLW and LCBI.









DLW MODS - Seiko Watch Modification Parts


We supply a huge range of premium parts to modify Seiko watches - Ceramic Inserts, Bezels, Sapphire Crystals, Hands, Dials, Chapter Rings and more. Fully modded watches can be arranged too.




www.dlwwatches.com












Lumed Ceramic Bezel Inserts


Fully lumed ceramic and sapphire bezel inserts for popular Seiko Diver watches.



lcbistore.com





mine had changed the bezel insert into the ceramic blue from DLW, u can find my post up there.









The Official Sumo thread!







www.watchuseek.com


----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## jovani (Nov 2, 2007)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Why have 1 when you can have 2 at twice the price.


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

A fun watch for Summer that gets occasional wear.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Guys the new sumos are amazing.
I need to have the new PADI


----------



## WatchesAddicted (Apr 28, 2016)

Cycling with my Blumo.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Very happy with this watch - I like the funky text of the early generation models.

My 2nd-gen SBDC031 has a production date of 05/2020...weren't they discontinued by then?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

jlatassa said:


> Very happy with this watch - I like the funky text of the early generation models.
> 
> My 2nd-gen SBDC031 has a production date of 05/2020...weren't they discontinued by then?
> 
> View attachment 16793830


I bought a third gen on January 2020, probably they continued to produced it for a while.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> A fun watch for Summer that gets occasional wear.
> View attachment 16774173


Nice rubber straps, where they from - not crafter blue, right?


----------



## SammyD84 (11 mo ago)

Loving my Sumo


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

Finally added a Sumo back to the collection. Love the pop of orange 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand (Oct 26, 2014)

Hale color said:


> Nice rubber straps, where they from - not crafter blue, right?


They came with another Seiko I bought preowned from Topper. Unfortunately not aware of the origin.


----------



## Hale color (Aug 21, 2010)

Heljestrand said:


> They came with another Seiko I bought preowned from Topper. Unfortunately not aware of the origin.


Ahh, liked how they seem to sit lower in the lugs than the CB version.


----------



## Eye_On_The_Sky (Aug 2, 2015)




----------



## garydusa (Jan 16, 2013)

*It’za Blumo Myself Friday..


























Cheers to “Arrested Development”*


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

garydusa said:


> *It’za Blumo Myself Friday..
> 
> 
> 
> ...


very nice shot, congrats.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Love my 2nd-gen!


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

h_zee13 said:


> Finally added a Sumo back to the collection. Love the pop of orange
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


what reference is this one? thx. =)

<* shark >>><


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

And now on the CB!


----------



## EDM Perpetual Collective (5 mo ago)

Sumo & Samurai


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Edit


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> View attachment 16870391
> 
> View attachment 16870392
> 
> ...


Wow! Came already. Awesome. My ceramic is on order. Congrats.


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)

A little bit of gucci never hurt nobody


----------



## RLS1851 (Mar 3, 2019)

Just got mine and it now friends with my STO Turtle.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Here my new King Sumo PADI (SPB325J1)


----------



## NoOneBetter (Feb 18, 2012)

Wearing my new Sumo Zimbe 15!


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Pete26 (Feb 17, 2006)

Just ordered an Australian LE Noosa. I have an apartment there, so a very personal connection. Wearing this one today.


----------



## Raygam (Oct 20, 2012)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

SPB323J1 checking in!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> SPB323J1 checking in!
> 
> View attachment 16876553
> 
> ...


another King Sumo is here, congrats. I really appreciate the upgrade over previous series.
I have the PADI version that comes with no bracelet, how good is the bracelet? is it ok?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> another King Sumo is here, congrats. I really appreciate the upgrade over previous series.
> I have the PADI version that comes with no bracelet, how good is the bracelet? is it ok?


It’s the real thing. How it should have been before.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Compulsory shots xD


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

My trio.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> My trio.
> 
> View attachment 16878737


wow congrats.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Another great shot of my new King Sumo PADI


----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## countingseconds (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## 63Strat (4 mo ago)

My first post here and just got first Sumo today.
Kicks quite a lot above the price. And it is amazing how small (ish) it wears.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

Can anyone tell me the part number for the OEM rubber strap that came on the orange Sumo (SBDC005)?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> Can anyone tell me the part number for the OEM rubber strap that came on the orange Sumo (SBDC005)?


Silver platter 😉

Watch Straps - Buy Seiko watch straps online


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Can I ask the same for the new King Sumo SPB321J1 & SPB323J1?

What are the reference of their bracelet? 

I want to buy it for my SPB325J1 PADI version that comes with rubber.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

@maliboo74 - thank you sir!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

sblantipodi said:


> Can I ask the same for the new King Sumo SPB321J1 & SPB323J1?
> 
> What are the reference of their bracelet?
> 
> I want to buy it for my SPB325J1 PADI version that comes with rubber.


I answer my self, it's M11W113H0 but it's not available on the market yet.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> I answer my self, it's M11W113H0 but it's not available on the market yet.


When you get one I can’t wait to see it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> When you get one I can’t wait to see it.


do you mean that you can't wait to see the bracelet or the King Sumo?
the bracelet is already available on new Sumos, the only problem is that I haven't it since I bought the PADI King Sumo that comes with no bracelet and I want to add itto the PADI.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> do you mean that you can't wait to see the bracelet or the King Sumo?
> the bracelet is already available on new Sumos, the only problem is that I haven't it since I bought the PADI King Sumo that comes with no bracelet and I want to add itto the PADI.


I have the king Sumo on bracelet (posts 7775 and 7779) I was saying padi on bracelet.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> I have the king Sumo on bracelet (posts 7775 and 7779) I was saying padi on bracelet.


Sure I'll post some photos as soon as I will be able to get it


----------



## rubendefelippe (Nov 12, 2021)

Happy Sunday!









Enviado desde mi SM-A315G mediante Tapatalk


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

@maliboo74 is your King Sumo an SPB or an SBDC?
thanks


----------



## h_zee13 (May 23, 2017)

thesharkman said:


> what reference is this one? thx. =)


Hey just saw your post. Reference is SBDC097


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## thesharkman (May 5, 2005)

h_zee13 said:


> Hey just saw your post. Reference is SBDC097


Thanks! That one looks good.

<* shark >>><


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> @maliboo74 is your King Sumo an SPB or an SBDC?
> thanks


SPB but have an SBDC on the way.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> SPB but have an SBDC on the way.


thanks for the answer, do you know if there is some difference between the SPB and the SBDC?
is SBDC the one for the japan domestic market?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

sblantipodi said:


> thanks for the answer, do you know if there is some difference between the SPB and the SBDC?
> is SBDC the one for the japan domestic market?


Yes. Same watch just a different model # depending where it’s sold.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

First Sumo! Very nice and light on the CB strap. Not sure why these were not on my radar b4. Low DD sapphire is OOS at Crystal Times for now so the hardlex will do. Love this navy color.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Another non sense strap on my new King Sumo PADI but I want to try it.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Another day, another strap.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

If you wanted to know how the new ceramic SBDC179 (SPB325J1) looks on the new upgraded Seiko bracelet, here you go.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Pair of PADIs on aftermarket straps.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> If you wanted to know how the SBDC179 (SPB325J1) looks on the new upgraded bracelet, here you go.
> View attachment 16930663
> 
> View attachment 16930661
> ...


I really appreciate this photos, I'm waiting the bracelet for my SPB325J1 and can't wait to get it 
it looks super awesome, congrats.


----------



## watchersam (Oct 12, 2016)

I feel an often-overlooked feature on the Sumo is the case design.
For a relatively large watch it sits on the wrist amazingly well and is very comfortable.


----------



## Bluemike28 (Jul 6, 2021)

maliboo74 said:


> If you wanted to know how the SBDC179 (SPB325J1) looks on the new upgraded bracelet, here you go.
> View attachment 16930663
> 
> View attachment 16930661
> ...


Is that a Seiko factory bracelet or aftermarket?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Bluemike28 said:


> Is that a Seiko factory bracelet or aftermarket?


New Seiko factory bracelet.


----------



## Bluemike28 (Jul 6, 2021)

maliboo74 said:


> New Seiko factory bracelet.


Tempting to order one for my Sumo, currently running a strapcode Oyster


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

And here’s the whole family. One for each kind of strap choice









Crown and Buckle leather nato
Strapcode Jubilee bracelet
Crafter Blue fitted rubber
Factory Seiko bracelet


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

watchersam said:


> I feel an often-overlooked feature on the Sumo is the case design.
> For a relatively large watch it sits on the wrist amazingly well and is very comfortable.
> 
> View attachment 16931010


Completely agree, I say the same since years.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

maliboo74 said:


> And here’s the whole family. One for each strap choice
> 
> View attachment 16931228
> 
> ...


I think that the pepsi PADI has a two tone lumibrite, sad to not see this two tones in the ceramic PADI.

I would have loved to see the standard green lumibrite on indexes and the hour hand, and the blu lumibrite on the minute hands.


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

You ordering the factory bracelet online or through a authorized dealer?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

parsig9 said:


> You ordering the factory bracelet online or through a authorized dealer?


I ordered It online through an authorized dealer 
Even the Seiko Boutique in Milan does not have it.


----------



## Bluemike28 (Jul 6, 2021)

What are they charging for that new factory bracelet?


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Bluemike28 said:


> What are they charging for that new factory bracelet?


with Seiko there isn't a public price list.

I contacted a lot of resellers, most of them are official Seiko reseller,
they asked me from 400€ to 200€.

this let you understand how dirty is this market.

at the end I ordered one from the best seller I know for 270€ a bit more expensive than the cheapest but I trust them more.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)




----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

Tamawashi, incredible feat!


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)




----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

jlatassa said:


> View attachment 16934813


Is that a Seiko strap? Looks almost fitted.


----------



## jlatassa (Jun 7, 2014)

maliboo74 said:


> Is that a Seiko strap? Looks almost fitted.


it is! From the Spork.

another:


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

Bracelet arrived !!!














































Love the new bracelet.


----------



## tsteph12 (Jun 11, 2006)

Who here is waiting for Seiko to bring back the orange Sumo? Long overdue and an instabuy for me if this ever comes to fruition.


----------



## sblantipodi (Jul 14, 2013)

tsteph12 said:


> Who here is waiting for Seiko to bring back the orange Sumo? Long overdue and an instabuy for me if this ever comes to fruition.


Me too, I wish to see an orange Sumo soon.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)

All and ye shall receive......


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

OMG! Teddy mentioned a sumo in one of his lists. I’m shocked!


----------



## DaveD (Feb 12, 2006)




----------



## skyboss_4evr (Aug 19, 2018)

sblantipodi said:


> Bracelet arrived !!!
> 
> View attachment 16951005
> 
> ...


Looks great! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

New Strapcode endmill bracelet on my ice sumo.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Dr. Who84 (May 10, 2021)

sblantipodi said:


> with Seiko there isn't a public price list.
> 
> I contacted a lot of resellers, most of them are official Seiko reseller,
> they asked me from 400€ to 200€.
> ...


For those of you still interested...

I found it for much (Exc. VAT) less, in Germany ("-5% off" Discount code!), of all places -

* Seiko Prospex Stahlband 20mm M11W113H0

In stock (as of this posting)!

Now if it's just the (stamped Vs. milled) extension clasp that's an issue, there is no need to buy the entire bracelet.
these (OEM) can be found separately. Most Seikos have a 20mm --> 18mm taper.

Here's (above post) an example of a (Ti) Shogun replacement: Seiko Part # 4A291JT-BK (milled - Ti/SS) clasp extension (only).


🤓


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## lml999 (Sep 3, 2010)

tsteph12 said:


> Who here is waiting for Seiko to bring back the orange Sumo? Long overdue and an instabuy for me if this ever comes to fruition.


I bought an orange Sumo years ago, mostly on a lark as I already had black and blue Sumos. Could not get that orange Sumo off my wrist for months! It's addictive!


----------



## SnobWatch (2 mo ago)

considering buying a Sumo... 
does it wear well on a 17cm wrist?


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)

Mine is about 17cm


----------



## mikkolopez (Jul 20, 2006)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## parsig9 (Jul 28, 2015)




----------



## SkipPerkins (6 mo ago)

So I joined the club, then thought it might be counterfeit because the bracelet was so bad, and does not fit the luge right. Nope, Seiko simply ships this glorious dive watch with a rubbish strap. I have been checking out Strapcode and Uncle Seiko.

mare there any budget bracelets out there ($60-ish), or is it pretty much $100+ or go rubber?Which rubber is best (Crafter Blue?)? Of course, my ultimate dream, does anyone have a link to the AliExpress bracelet(s) that StrapCode and UncleSeiko source?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

SkipPerkins said:


> So I joined the club, then thought it might be counterfeit because the bracelet was so bad, and does not fit the luge right. Nope, Seiko simply ships this glorious dive watch with a rubbish strap. I have been checking out Strapcode and Uncle Seiko.
> 
> mare there any budget bracelets out there ($60-ish), or is it pretty much $100+ or go rubber?Which rubber is best (Crafter Blue?)? Of course, my ultimate dream, does anyone have a link to the AliExpress bracelet(s) that StrapCode and UncleSeiko source?
> View attachment 17033382


Welcome!

I don’t know the source but the crafter blues are my favorite. Only brand to made a curved rubber specifically for the sumo. Take a look at some of my posts and you’ll see we can pull off 2 crafter blue buckle ends with a deployant clasp and it fits. Use a clasp with lots of micro adjustI have a 7.5” wrist.
Strapcode is running a sale so you can score a bracelet and rubber strap or some extra clasps to get free shipping.
If you have questions about any of the clasps or sumo straps on Strapcode just ask. I’ve got most of them.


----------



## SnobWatch (2 mo ago)

maliboo74 said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don’t know the source but the crafter blues are my favorite. Only brand to made a curved rubber specifically for the sumo. Take a look at some of my posts and you’ll see we can pull off 2 crafter blue buckle ends with a deployant clasp and it fits. Use a clasp with lots of micro adjustI have a 7.5” wrist.
> Strapcode is running a sale so you can score a bracelet and rubber strap or some extra clasps to get free shipping.
> ...


I bought an orange crafter blue but the rubber is very low quality, I don't recommend them.

the rubber split at the points where the clasp closes and the orange is not retained over time, I have washed it various time but it's a gray/orange now xD

I would not recommend their rubber, rubber is not quality one for the price. there are far better alternatives from Seiko now.

the Seiko silicone straps are way better IMHO and costs less and have the Seiko logo.


----------



## Duncan_McCloud (Jun 14, 2017)

DaveD said:


> View attachment 16967129


Beautiful rare one!


----------



## dogboy (Jul 27, 2007)

SnobWatch said:


> I bought an orange crafter blue but the rubber is very low quality, I don't recommend them.
> 
> the rubber split at the points where the clasp closes and the orange is not retained over time, I have washed it various time but it's a gray/orange now xD
> 
> ...


I would agree with this. Particularly the bolded. I have a couple of Crafter Blues. The seem fine in the short term, but aren't NEARLY as comfortable as the Seiko silicone straps. I haven't worn any of them long enough to comment on their longevity. And all of mine are black. In a drawer somewhere. Not on a watch.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

sblantipodi said:


> Bracelet arrived !!!
> 
> View attachment 16951005
> 
> ...


What is the bracelet and which watch does it come standard with?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Injector said:


> What is the bracelet and which watch does it come standard with?


It’s the bracelet for the SPB321 and 323. Check the pics for part number.


----------



## Tickstart (Oct 30, 2015)

I hope Terunofuji will be fit for fight this basho.


----------



## Injector (6 mo ago)

maliboo74 said:


> It’s the bracelet for the SPB321 and 323. Check the pics for part number.


Is that the same as the standard Sumo bracelet but with a different clasp?


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

Injector said:


> Is that the same as the standard Sumo bracelet but with a different clasp?


It’s the latest gen sumo. Call it gen 4. The clasp and bracelet are updated. IMO they are finally getting it right.


----------



## 59yukon01 (Aug 27, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## Censport (Jan 21, 2012)




----------

